#xubuntu 2007-10-08
<travisbickkle> Does anyone know how I can save memory? I barely have anything running and it says I have 33mb free?
<tonyyarusso> travisbickkle: how much do you have total?
<travisbickkle> it says 503 total 465 used
<travisbickkle> python is at the top of my list in memory usage in the process manager
<tonyyarusso> travisbickkle: What's python running?  Exaile?
<tonyyarusso> travisbickkle: also, how big is your swap?
<travisbickkle> I don't know. I have checkgmail running in the background, nm-applet, ipodder, and pidgin
<travisbickkle> how do i find the size of my swap?
<tonyyarusso> df -h will work I think
<tonyyarusso> maybe not...
<tonyyarusso> free -m works
<travisbickkle> which one is swap
<travisbickkle> cached?
<travisbickkle> oh swap
<travisbickkle> 258 total
<travisbickkle> 32 used
<travisbickkle> 225 free
<tonyyarusso> okay, that's fine.
<tonyyarusso> well, two notes: You can use tools such as sysv-rc-conf (cli) or BUM (gtk) to manage what services are started at boot time.  For instance, you could disable the bluetooth daemon if you don't have any bluetooth devices.  This will help some.
<tonyyarusso> 2) Linux tries to keep your RAM full.  This is due to the fact that it is faster to access RAM than anything else.  Therefore, it may look like it's being used more than you think it should, or might have been used to with Windows.  This is normal.
<travisbickkle> I ran Bum but barely anything is in the list
<travisbickkle> just gdm usplash and apport
<tonyyarusso> Really you only need to worry about it if you see degraded performance, not just from the output of system resource stuff.
<tonyyarusso> travisbickkle: really?  I wonder if bum doesn't list all - I would think there was more
<travisbickkle> Yeah thats why I'm looking it up because my firefox is getting slow and using like 250 ram or so
<tonyyarusso> sysv-rc-conf shows like 40 items on my system
<travisbickkle> how do i check sysv-rc-conf?
<tonyyarusso> install the package and run the command of that name
<travisbickkle> oh ok
<travisbickkle> Wow I do have a lot running i guess
<frog> how do I end a non responsive program?
<jet65> Can anyone help me with installing Xubuntu?
<maxamillion> !ask | jet65
<ubotu> jet65: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jet65> Alright, well I've made the CD, and rebooted it and got to the boot screen. But once I choose to run and install Xubuntu, it loads for about 5 minutes, then goes to a blank bright blue screen with my cursor on it.
<jet65> Have I done something wrong?
<jet65> Right now I'm on Windows ME, since I will be double booting until I'm good with Xubuntu.
<maxamillion> jet65: what are your computers specifications?
<maxamillion> jet65: it sounds like it might be running out of ram for the live cd session and you might need to download the alternative installation cd
<jet65> 128 mb ram, 40 GB hard drive,  amd processor, and hardly anything on it (1.5 GB of music, and a few small programs)
<jet65> I thought I only needed 64 mb ram to run Xubuntu
<maxamillion> jet65: right, you only need 64mb of ram to run xubuntu but you will need 192mb of ram to run the live installation cd, in your situation you will need to download the alternative installation cd, it installs using a text based installation method (more familiar to the debian installer or stylistically with the first half of the windows xp installer)
<jet65> OK, is that on the Xubuntu website too?
<maxamillion> jet65: yes
<jet65> And it installs the same thing?
<maxamillion> jet65: sure does
<jet65> Alright, and how would you suggest I partition the hard drive while installing? I was considering 1 Gb or 750 mb for the swab and 20 GB for xubuntu
<jet65> *for the swap
<maxamillion> jet65: that sounds good to me
<jet65> Alright, and one last question. How do I get my music library from C: on Windows over to my new OS?
<maxamillion> jet65: you might even be fine with 10 or 15gb for xubuntu ... i have a 120gb hard drive but only have 3gb used and that includes all my extra programs installed and personal files
<maxamillion> jet65: ah, this can be done by mounting the windows file system ... lemme find the tutorial for you
<jet65> Thanks...and I will try to use less for partitioning
<maxamillion> !ntfs | jet65
<ubotu> jet65: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jet65> Alright well thanks very much for the help.
<maxamillion> jet65: that will give you read access for write access to the partition do this --->
<maxamillion> !ntfs-3g | jet65
<ubotu> jet65: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<maxamillion> jet65: anytime :)
<jet65> Thanks, and anymore problems I have I will make sure to check back in.
<linux_stu> any openwrt users here?
<nikolam> Helo
<nikolam> How to install new version of something (gamin for instance) on Xubuntu, if dependencies are half of a system?
<nikolam> I also had issues with needing to update libc6 for use with skype but I also had to install most of the system again and did not have source for new packages
<nikolam> Is it advisable to put gutsy apt line and add it`s repository to get right version of libraries/programs and implement them system-wide?
<nikolam> How to install a program that needs sifferent version of libraries, anyway?
<TheSheep> nikolam: you don;t
<TheSheep> nikolam: or you install half of a new system
<TheSheep> nikolam: or whole new system
<nikolam> So I am stuck with distribution and programs compiled for it.
<nikolam> Even if, per instance, gamin in 7.04 is making a mess of my life every day?
<nikolam> Bug reported>Nothing
<nikolam> Right now i have about 80% of usage on both cpu cores and I am doing nothing.
<nikolam> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3247
<ubotu> XFCE bug 3247 in vfs "Thunar only shows filesystem-changes on first start" [Normal,New] 
<nikolam> But I cant upgrade to gamin 0.1.9
<nikolam> I was thinking I escaped winfdblows DLL-hell
<nikolam> It is worse on Ubuntu/Linux..
<mikubuntu> downloaded google earth as .bin file to my desktop... how to i open/install it?
<mikubuntu> i got bumped off the net, did anyone know how i install google earth?  i downloaded a .bin file to my desktop, but i don't know how to open/install it ... thanks
<ablomen> mikubuntu, hey
<ablomen> its easy
<mikubuntu> ablomen: kool, tell me how :)
<mikubuntu> ablomen: is it a terminal thing?
<ablomen> just open a terminal, then: `cd ~/Desktop` and then `sudo sh ./GoogleEarth.bin` (change GoogleEarth.bin to the name of the .bin file)
<ablomen> jup it is :)
<mikubuntu> ok, i go try ... thx
<ablomen> after that there will come a window, just read the stuff and click next untill it says its finished :)
<ablomen> np
<mikubuntu> ablomen: cd ~/Desktop    is a single command?
<ablomen> yes everything within a `` is a single command
<mikubuntu> ablomen: not working ezackly that way ...
<ablomen> whats the problem?
<mikubuntu> i get: mikubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ after i entered cd~/Desktop
<mikubuntu> then i enter sudo sh ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin and ... nothing
<ablomen> did you enter your password?
<mikubuntu> what am i doing wrong
<mikubuntu> ya, but went back to command prompt
<ablomen> hmm you could try `chmod +x ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin` and then `sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin`
<mikubuntu> no, sry, it's working, i looked again and i had left a space between ./  & filename
<mikubuntu> but now another prob for me to investigate, installer came up and said i have zero free space, which cannot be so i gotta check that out now
<mikubuntu> arrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh
<ablomen> hmm
<mikubuntu> my disk usage analyser says i have 15.3 gigs available, but the installer says it doesn't have enough room to install 66mb of google ... hmmmmm .. wassup wit dat?
<ablomen> do you have linux installed on multiple partitions?
<mikubuntu> no, but this x is a fresh install over a previous ubuntu install that got corrupted when i downloaded unstable gutsy upgrade, could that be part of the problem?
<ablomen> hmm dunno
<mikubuntu> oh, well, i tried again and now it's working.  finicky, i guess, like a cat
<Catoptromancy> ya I get odd problems kinda like that
<Catoptromancy> I am converting a 6 gb mpg to a dvd .iso
<Catoptromancy> says I ran out of disc space
<Catoptromancy> with like 80+ gbs left
<wbadger> but.. isn't a dvd like 4.7 gb big?
<Catoptromancy> I specified dual layer dvd
<Catoptromancy> not just that one
<Catoptromancy> a 3 or 4 gb dvd also has same error sometimes
<Catoptromancy> couldnt find any documentation on (devede)
<wbadger> :\ maybe you could seek support for the program you are using.. what are you using?
<Catoptromancy> great program when it works
<wbadger> there isn't #devede :=\
<Catoptromancy> I looked ofr support
<Catoptromancy> nope
<Catoptromancy> It was being hosted a large site
<Catoptromancy> and found thier irc
<Catoptromancy> and people were kinda cluessless
<Catoptromancy> er
<Catoptromancy> they had no idea
<neozen> !
<neozen> the cheapy blue usb-serial adapter I bought from ebay works out of the box!!!!
* neozen dances
<maxamillion> kudos :)
<_trine>  I used to have 4 panels at the bottom of my screen which showed me what was in each of the 4 desktops now I have accidentally removed them how can I get them back? this is in XFCE4
<_trine> I would really appreciate some help
<TheSheep> _trine: right-click, select 'Add new item', scroll down, select Pager, click Add
<TheSheep> _trine: right-click on the panel, that is
<_trine> TheSheep: thx that has got it back but they are small vertical boxes they used to be horizontal
<TheSheep> _trine: right-click on them, select properties, decrease the number of rows
<_trine> damn
<TheSheep> ?
<_trine> I just clicked on something now they are gone
<_trine> lol
<TheSheep> probably on 'remove' :)
<_trine> the whole line at the bottom has disapeared
<TheSheep> ouch
<_trine> there is something else too
<TheSheep> _trine: right-click on the top panel, select 'customize panel', then click on the plus button, position the panel the way you want, etc.
<_trine> due to my messing about I have finished up with 2 verticle solid boxes on my screen I can't get rid of
<_trine> ok its at the top now
<TheSheep> _trine: say, are you using compiz or something like that?
<_trine> ok figured that out now
<_trine> I think I may be using compiz
<_trine> I'm an old linux learner :(
<TheSheep> _trine: wobley windows, cube desktop, etc. ?
<_trine> b4 when I used to slide things to the left or right they automatically changed desktops now they don't
<_trine> is that cube?
<TheSheep> _trine: taht you can set up in settings->window manager settings->Advanced
<_trine> that's the menu that's disappeared
<_trine> I think I will try a reboot
<_trine> or a log out
<_trine> nope it looks like I have lost my original menu
<_trine> is there a way to start again with xfce
<TheSheep> _trine: just add it back
<_trine> ie to remove it all then reinstall it
<_trine> I liked it a lot in its default state
<_trine> I seem to have what appear to be panels when you click on them but they are very small oblongs
<TheSheep> _trine: you can just delete your panel settings and then it will be back to defaults
<_trine> how
<TheSheep> _trine: they are in your home directory, in .config/xfce4/panel/
<TheSheep> the .config directory is hidden
<TheSheep> you need to enable displaying hidden files
<SatanGol1a> where do i find the screensaver settings menu in xfce?
<TheSheep> SatanGol1a: settings->screensaver settings, or settings->setting manager->screensaver settings
<SatanGol1a> TheSheep: i have neither
<TheSheep> SatanGol1a: you have proper installation of xubuntu?
<SatanGol1a> TheSheep: yes, i think so
<SatanGol1a> Xfce 4 Desktop Environment
<SatanGol1a> version 4.3.99.1 (Xfce 4.4 BETA2)
<SatanGol1a> and the latest xubuntu version too i think
<TheSheep> SatanGol1a: and you didn't unistall the screensaver?
<SatanGol1a> no, not that i know of
<_trine> well I deleted all in that folder and rebooted and its all just the same :(
<SatanGol1a> it works, goes on after like 15-30 in of inactivity
<SatanGol1a> *min
<TheSheep> SatanGol1a: I can see it right in the middle of the settings manager on my install
<TheSheep> SatanGol1a: and it was always tehre
<TheSheep> there
<TheSheep> _trine: that's strange
<SatanGol1a> TheSheep: hehe, well i dont, strange indeed, but thanks anyways
<_trine> ah
<_trine> I did it
<_trine> I needed to reduce the number of rows
<_trine> back to 1
<_trine> gez
<_trine> geeez
<_trine> now I have removed
<_trine> it
<_trine> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<_trine> the problem is that I have what appear to be 2 very compressed panels
<_trine> on my screen
<_trine> and I was trying to get rid of them
<_trine> now I have no panels at all it ask if i want to exit I answered yes and all the panels were gone
<_trine> :(
<_trine> how do I get a panel back?
<_trine> this was working so nice this morning when I got up
<TheSheep> _trine: press alt-F2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<_trine> yes that has brought 1 of my panels back
<TheSheep> _trine: now right-click on it, select 'customize panel' and add more
<_trine> Yes I'm getting the hang of it now
<_trine> thank you
<TheSheep> it's a little complicated, but once you get it, it gets easy
<_trine> yes
<_trine> I really am impressed with xfce
<_trine> I'm new to linux
<_trine> and I'm also old
<_trine> so I have an handicap
<_trine> lol
<_trine> its only fair
<_trine> I'm using xchat to talk on irc
<_trine> can I add that to a panel
<totalwormface> you can add a laucher to the panel
<totalwormface> with 'xchat' as the command to load
<TheSheep> _trine: add a launcher, and then add xchat to the launcher
<_trine> do I need to know where xchat is on my computer
<_trine> ah i can drag it
<_trine> nice
<_trine> b4 i messed up I used to have a panel with applications on it like gnome has with all the program items
<_trine> can I get that back
<_trine> I would really like to get back to how it was when i installed it
<_trine> I think it might have imported the settings off gnome
<_trine> there is something in synaptic called
<_trine> xubuntu-default-settings
<sargsmitten> hell ALL... does any1 know the minimun system requirements for Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> sargsmitten: the yare on the xubuntu.org page
<sargsmitten> thanx
<_trine> got my menus back
<_trine> :)
<sargsmitten> 128 megs of ram minimun is fuxing incredible....it doesn't say anything about processor req tho
<TheSheep> _trine: \o/
<TheSheep> sargsmitten: because it will work on any processor, just slooooooow :)
<_trine> hey guys at 60 its hard getting the synapses working
<_trine> :)))
<_trine> they have had years of alcohol abuse
<TheSheep> _trine: no kidding, I'm full of respect for you
<_trine> :)
<TheSheep> _trine: I have tried to get my parents to learn that
<sargsmitten> cool cool sorry for so many questions... i used Ubuntu and im looking at installing xubuntu on my brother's shitty computer...how does Xfrce desktop environment compare to GNOME?
<_trine> well I'm retired now so i have time to spare
<_trine> from a beginners point of view Xfce is better
<TheSheep> sargsmitten: it's not as automated and doesn't have GUI tools for everything, but I find it simplier and faster
<TheSheep> _trine: xfce is also more different from windows than, say, kde
<TheSheep> _trine: but I consider it a good thing
<_trine> well I don't really know why but I just like it ,, its quicker than the others and does all I need
<sargsmitten> good... i'm running ubuntu fiesty on a 3ghzP4 with 1gb ram ....and he'll i guess be runnin on a celeron M and 256mb ram
<sargsmitten> so xubuntu wouldprolly be his best choice?
<TheSheep> thunar rocks, the panels and settings could use a usability expret audit though :)
<sargsmitten> besides windows 98 of course (that would be a  joke)
<TheSheep> sargsmitten: definitely better for this box than standard ubuntu
<_trine> you could use dos 6.2
<_trine> joke
<_trine> I remember using dos 3
<TheSheep> sargsmitten: if he's a little more advanced, you could also look at other disros using xfce -- like zenwalk for example
<TheSheep> _trine: me too, I even used CP/M
<_trine> yes and z80
<TheSheep> _trine: I was stuck with dos 3.22 for a long time
<_trine> I never had a problem with it
<TheSheep> never had z80, my friends had, I got access to computer much later
<sargsmitten> i used DOSshell 6 on a monocrhom laptop and sum how got DOOM to run on it...  mind u whenever i moved i couldn't see nething
<_trine> it fact i was looking at my old books on it only yesterday
<TheSheep> _trine: it's nice, but it does a fraction of what an operating system should do :)
<_trine> yes you're right no ssh tftp nothing
<TheSheep> there was ftp and telnet
<sargsmitten> so has any1 used GUTSY yet? and if so how's it lookin?
<TheSheep> and a web browser, arachne I think
<_trine> yes they were there and I used them all the time
<TheSheep> sargsmitten: I'm on it even as we speak
<sargsmitten> and/?
<TheSheep> _trine: I didn't have any network access at that time
<_trine> we used to run a program called NOS
<_trine> we did
<_trine> we used ham radio
<_trine> to play with tcpip
<TheSheep> _trine: I didn't even had a hdd until much later
<_trine> nor me
<TheSheep> _trine: switching the diskettes later on, when an app was on a 2 or 3 of them was a nightmare
<_trine> we have floppy 51/4 disks
<sargsmitten> THESHEEP... how is it?
<TheSheep> sargsmitten: works
<_trine> we used to TX 48k of program over our radios
<_trine> it took 15 minutes
<_trine> ha ha
<sargsmitten> should i wait til its outta alpha/beta???????????
<_trine> using audio
<TheSheep> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<TheSheep> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<sargsmitten> cool thanx
<sargsmitten> sry about the cross distro talk there BOT
<TheSheep> sargsmitten: we don't do marketting for xubuntu here, we do support, trying to help people, there is nothing wrong with recommending other soultions if they are better
<TheSheep> for the particular task
<dazjorz> Hi
<dazjorz> Does anybody have a clue as to how long it will take approx. until Gutsy is released?
<dazjorz> After using Ubuntu and Kubuntu for a while, I'd like to try Xubuntu, and while I'm at it, I'd like to take the most recent Gutsy CD
<TheSheep> dazjorz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<dazjorz> Thanks :)
<NullName> !please help! My xubuntu 7.04 top and bottom panels disappeared! I think it might be because in the last session I crashed them with xkill.  How can I disable the restore session feature?  I have a menu when I right click on the desktop.
<hyper__ch> NullName: alt+f2
<hyper__ch> and then:  xfce4-panel &
<NullName> thanks :)
<hyper__ch> NullName: it works?
<NullName> yep
<hyper__ch> good
<NullName> thanks os much
<hyper__ch> the panels are started iwth the xfce4-panel  binary
<NullName> I'll write it down
<hyper__ch> and the "&" at the end means, it should go on running, even if the the "terminal" is closed
<NullName> hehe luckily I know that much
* hyper__ch didn't know for a very long time what the "&" does ;)
<NullName> hehe. I love bash.
<NullName> so that's where I learned
<hyper__ch> I know bash too little
<hyper__ch> and I'm totally clueless about regex :(
<NullName> not many people care to learn...I guess its a system admin language..
<NullName> hehe I love regex!
<NullName> some people use bash with cgi
<hyper__ch> bash is great
<hyper__ch> I use it for "auto-setup" of a new install
<hyper__ch> and for incremental, snap-shot style backups
<hyper__ch> and the last I created (with help) was for encoding all of Babylon 5 to mkv (h.264 & ogg)
<NullName> yes I love it for setting up everything when I log in
<NullName> hehe
<hyper__ch> bash is great
<NullName> It's a great way to automate tasks
<NullName> yes..I love using it with curl and lynx -dump
<hyper__ch> sure it is :)
<NullName> automating web tasks is a lot of fun
<hyper__ch> I've never tried myself on curl ;)
<NullName> I actually have made some wicked stuff with bash and cgi
<NullName> ohh curl is nice!
<hyper__ch> well, I've written a small bot for a webbroser game in PHP ;)
<NullName> I wrote my own little bash script that uses curl to spoof your useragent..referer...and chain two proxies (tor and jap)
<NullName> nice
<NullName> I love php too
<NullName> hehe you and me are on the same page
<NullName> php and bash are my fav.
<dazjorz> heh
<dazjorz> In my opinion, PHP should stay strictly to web programming
<hyper__ch> hehehe... well, the Snoopy class is excellent at emulating a browser
<dazjorz> I'm a Perler, that explains all
<NullName> hehe
<hyper__ch> iieks...
<hyper__ch> perl
<NullName> I like perl too though
<hyper__ch> perl is complicated
<dazjorz> Let's start another flamewar!
<hyper__ch> (and never works for me)
<NullName> hehe
<dazjorz> U ALL SUX WIT UR PHP
<hyper__ch> ;)
<dazjorz> ;-)
<NullName> PHP= people hating perl
<dazjorz> Lol :')
<hyper__ch> well, thats true for me
<NullName> hehe
<hyper__ch> how can any sane person use java or perl?
<dazjorz> Heh
<FFighter> hello
<hyper__ch> FFighter: hi
<FFighter> how can I add more pages to the pager, I mean, more desktop workspaces?
<NullName> well java I don't understand....decompilers would scare me if I ran java
<dazjorz> hyper__ch, Well I do consider myself sane enough
<dazjorz> hyper__ch, I've looked into Java and it's okay, but not something I would like to keep writing in
<hyper__ch> FFighter: Settings --> Workspace Settings
<dazjorz> I fail to explain why, though
<NullName> because of decompilers :-D
<NullName> I have 3 characters for you
<NullName> jad
<hyper__ch> jad?
<NullName> its a wicked java decompiler
<hyper__ch> :)
<dazjorz> well you're not supposed to decompile stuff anyway ;)
<maxamillion> NullName: what's wrong with java decompilers?
<NullName> yes but you should be prepared for people that will.
<NullName> I don't like the idea of users viewing source code
<hyper__ch> FFighter: found it?
<FFighter> hyper__ch, thank you!
<NullName> some people keep there mysql passwords in there source
<hyper__ch> one should decompile windoze... that should be a good laugh
<NullName> or even store passwords in there source
<NullName> heheh
<hyper__ch> NullName: a mysql password is not a password?
<NullName> haha goo dpoint
<hyper__ch> ;)
<NullName> :-p
<hyper__ch> FFighter: yw
<hyper__ch> NullName: I know... the English language is tough to master - even Bush fails at it too often ;)
<NullName> actually it's my spacebar at the moment.
<hyper__ch> NullName: your spacebar
<NullName> Did I say something that pissed you off?
<hyper__ch> NullName: nope, why?
<brobostigon> hi
<NullName> You seem a bit ticked off.
<hyper__ch> NullName: not at all.. I tried to make a little joke.... regaring your mysql password / password thing... you know, I have the Out-of-Office calendar by GW Bush on which he makes quite a few funny statement...
<hyper__ch> brobostigon: hi
<NullName> oh hehe.  Sorry.  I thought you were making fun of my spelling and grammar errors.
<NullName> I must be a bit defensive.
<hyper__ch> NullName: nope, not at all... it was meant as a little joke
<hyper__ch> I still have to get the 2008 calendar:  http://www.amazon.com/2008-George-Office-Countdown-Calendar/dp/1402209827
<hyper__ch> so, gotta make some food :)
<TABASCO> Good evening
<TABASCO> Can anyone tell me how much disk capacity xubuntu needs?
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: that's on the xubuntu home page
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: under requirements
<TABASCO> is it?
<TABASCO> Oh, I'm sorry
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: it should be
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: it was at least once, a while ago
<TABASCO> hyper__ch: The world is small.. :)
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: the world is relative
<TABASCO> ;)
<TABASCO> everything is relative..
<TABASCO> mhm, 1,5.. that's a little bit huge...
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: except the speed of light
<arttu> ...in a vacuum
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: it's not that hue
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: how much does windoze use?
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: windoze vista
<hyper__ch> both are current OSes
<TABASCO> hyper__ch: Well, the question is "which full operating system can I use on a 2GB hard disk" :)
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: DamnSmallLinux
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: FeatherLinux
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: DSL uses like 70mb
<TABASCO> Yes, I also first thought about DSL
<TABASCO> But Xubuntu is easier to use, in my opinion
<hyper__ch> easier or more familiar?
<arttu> fluxbuntu isn't horrible either, i started on it, but it is kinda crude
<arttu> lighter than xubuntu
<TABASCO> arttu: Yes, but the fluxbuntu page isn't available at the moment
<arttu> well look at that!
<TABASCO> They're comming back with Gutsy I guess
<TABASCO> Has anyone an experience about the driver status in Damn Small Linux?
<hyper__ch> it works fine on my usb stick
<TABASCO> It should work on a DELL Inspiron 8100
<TABASCO> or 8200..
<winkerbean> Hi, any ideas why I would have an empty xorg.conf file after installing Xubuntu 7.04?
<TABASCO> not really
<TABASCO> you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<winkerbean> Thanks, TABASCO, I'll give it a try.
<TABASCO> winkerbean: No problem :)
<TABASCO> That's one of the most important commands, in my opinion
<TABASCO> If you have questions about it you can ask
<TABASCO> Most of the questions during the configuration progress you can confirm
<winkerbean> There was something strange...The installer did not ask me anything about my monitor or video card, except what resolutions I wanted.
<TABASCO> mhm.. that's really strange
<TABASCO> so what says lspci | grep VGA ?
<winkerbean> Let me check.  Be back soon.  (It's on another computer.)
<TABASCO> sure
<winkerbean> Back, it says: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (reva1)
<TABASCO> Okay, so that seems to work correctly
<TABASCO> and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<TABASCO> by the way, you should highlight me
<winkerbean> working on that now (how do I highlight you in chatzilla?)
<TheSheep> winkerbean: just menion his name
<TheSheep> mention
<TABASCO> Good question
<TABASCO> By typing my name?
<TABASCO> Just type TABA then press Tabulator and write your message
<TheSheep> type TAB then hit TAB ;)
<winkerbean> TABASCO: dpkg-reconfigure gave "cannot create configuration file"
<TheSheep> winkerbean: add 'sudo' in front
<TABASCO> wouh, thats strange
<TABASCO> ah, for sure
<TABASCO> didn't I say so?
<TheSheep> TABASCO: maybe he missed it
<TABASCO> yes..
<TheSheep> ah, no, then it says: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<winkerbean> TABASCO: Let me check the sudo bit.
<TheSheep> winkerbean: what does 'ls -ld /etc/X11/xorg.conf' say?
<hyper__ch> ls -ld?
<TABASCO> okay, now are the experts coming...
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: long format, don't show directory contents
<hyper__ch> ah :)
<winkerbean> TABASCO: yep, ran as sudo
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: thx mastre
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: just in case /etc/X11/xorg.conf happened to be a directory by some miracle :)
<winkerbean> TheSheep: it says, the file (definitely file) has 0 bytes and the owner is root.
<TheSheep> winkerbean: can you paste the beginning, the part with ---- in it
<TheSheep> winkerbean: something like rwxr-xr-x
<winkerbean> TheSheep: -rw-r--r--
<TheSheep> winkerbean: looks ok :/
<TheSheep> winkerbean: what does 'dmesg | grep mount' say?
<winkerbean> TheSheep: as sudo?
<TheSheep> winkerbean: no, normal user
<TheSheep> winkerbean: actually doesn't matter
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: :)
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: why does fdisk -l only work as root?
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: because it needs direct access to the device
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: ah :)
<winkerbean> TheSheep: [    7.521594]  EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<TheSheep> winkerbean: that's all? nothing about remounting read-only?
<winkerbean> TheSheep: Nope
<TABASCO> that will be difficult, it's on another pc
<TheSheep> winkerbean: ok, 'df -h'
<TheSheep> winkerbean: is there free space on / ?
<winkerbean> TheSheep: Oh, yeah. 225 GB
<hyper__ch> is there any FF plugin that lets me select a download location for each download?
<winkerbean> hyper__ch: I think you can select "Ask me every time" or something like that in the properties.
<TheSheep> winkerbean: well, try removing that file with 'sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and then creating it using 'sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<hyper__ch> winkerbean: it just saves it to the desktop but I can't set any other location
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: it's in settings
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: the first tab
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: right in the middle
<winkerbean> TheSheep: ok.  What's next?
<TheSheep> winkerbean: no errors?
<winkerbean> TheSheep: Nope
<TheSheep> hmm...
<hyper__ch> stupid me... I looked the whole time at the content type --> how to handle files
<winkerbean> TheSheep: Could this just be a 'cracked' installation?  I used the Live/Desktop CD to install.  Perhaps using the Alternate CD would help?
<TheSheep> winkerbean: try that 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' again
<winkerbean> TheSheep: ok.
<TABASCO> hyper__ch: I think you don't need a plugin for that
<TheSheep> winkerbean: even if it's broken, it's faster to repair it than to reinstall :)
<TABASCO> Edit
<TABASCO> Preferences
<hyper__ch> found it meanwhile :)
<TABASCO> Main  Downloads  Always as me where to save files
<TheSheep> TABASCO: he found it already :)
<hyper__ch> but the help is appreciated ;)
<TheSheep> yeah, keep it up :)
<TABASCO> sorry folks, my internet was hanging
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: you got your own internet? Damn, that's cool ;)
<TABASCO> hyper__ch: sure
<TABASCO> it's aaall miiiiiiiine...
<TABASCO> Like Microsoft
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: I have to share mine with so many others
<winkerbean> TheSheep: Still no such luck.  Alas, I must run to a meeting.  I shall try to come up with something.  Thanks for all your help. :-)
<TABASCO> What's the difference between Jurassic Park and Microsoft?
<TheSheep> !ot
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TABASCO> The one is full of primeval monsters that are swallowing everything in their way and the other is a film.
<TABASCO> Oh is it?
<TheSheep> it sure is
<TABASCO> It's different than in #kubuntu-de here
<TheSheep> TABASCO: loco channels have different policies
<TABASCO> mhm.. kubuntu-de is the official kubuntu support channel of germany
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: see, a loco channel :)
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: the  #kubuntu-de channel is a bit seperatistic anyway
<TABASCO> I see
<TABASCO> mhm well, normally I'm only in #kubuntu-de and in #UWN-de, the german translation channel of the ubuntu weekly newsletter..
<TABASCO> and because I own #UWN-de I allowed offtopic there :)
<TABASCO> Okay, I'm doing offtopic again
<TABASCO> See you guys
<TheSheep> TABASCO: we sometimes talk offtopic here, but the obviously offtopic stuff is sooner or later moved to #xubuntu-offtopic
<TABASCO> okay
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: the secret is always to have a small link to an xubuntu related problem ;)
<TABASCO> ah.. well I just tried to play the jurassic park dvd on xubuntu, but it seems like there are some codecs missing...
<Zach__> Hello everyone, I have xUbuntu running on my xbox and I wanted to install wine to run windows games, however, I cant connect to the internet for some reason
<hyper__ch> Zach__: give me an xbox and I try to find a solution :)
<hyper__ch> !xbox | Zach__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zach__> well someone from wine channel told me to come here for this problem
<hyper__ch> well, I have no clue
<hyper__ch> with the xbox
<Zach__> you dont have an xbox?
<hyper__ch> is it ethernet?
<Zach__> yes
<hyper__ch> Zach__: nope, no xbox
<Zach__> Wow
<hyper__ch> is the ethernet port recognized?
<Zach__> yes,
<hyper__ch> Zach__: why wow?
<Zach__> because everyone has one
<hyper__ch> Zach__: open a terminal and type:  ifconfig
<hyper__ch> Zach__: obviously not everyone ;)
<Zach__> ok let me first boot it up
<hyper__ch> xbox sounds M$
<Zach__> xbox is from microsoft
<hyper__ch> another good reason not to get one ;)
<Pumpernickel> Err, this isn't the support channel for this: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page, it's the support channel for this: http://xubuntu.org/
<Zach__> lol
<hyper__ch> Pumpernickel: he said he has xubuntu on his xbox
<Pumpernickel> hyper__ch: Both projects, unfortunately, use the same name.
<TABASCO> and the xbox 360 burns after you used some times..
<hyper__ch> Pumpernickel: oh :)
<Zach__> yea, i have xubuntu running on it, and could you give me a channel to connect to for xubuntu on the xbox: Pumpernickel?
<hyper__ch> Zach__: well, then you should go to the channel mentioned in the wiki
<Zach__> ok
<Zach__> I'll check it out now, last time I went no one was there
<Pumpernickel> Zach__: #xbox-linux on irc.oftc.net
<hyper__ch> Zach__: well, you can still stay here but whether someone can help is - doubtful
<Zach__> theres only 1 person!
<Zach__> oh well though
<hyper__ch> the xbox is started?
<TABASCO> Zach__: are you german?
<Zach__> no why?
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: not everybody is German ;)
<TABASCO> I think there is a good article about installing and configuring ubuntu on xbox in the german ubuntu wiki..
<Zach__> Is everybody german here?
<TABASCO> I don't think so
<TABASCO> some
<hyper__ch> I'm not German
<Zach__> Im not either
<Zach__> ok no one is answering me in the xbox channel
<Zach__> theres only like 2 people there
<TABASCO> hehe
<hyper__ch> xbox running?
<Zach__> yes
<hyper__ch> Zach__: is a terminal open?
<Zach__> I will open now
<Zach__> it takes a long time because its running live from dvd disc
<Zach__> so hold on
<hyper__ch> *hold*
<hyper__ch> *hold*
<hyper__ch> *hold*
<Zach__> lol
<TABASCO> nothing to do, eh?
<TABASCO> ;)
<Zach__> ok its up and running
<TABASCO> *stop holding*
<Zach__> yes no kidding
<hyper__ch> Zach__: ifconfig
<hyper__ch> [enter] 
<TABASCO> :D
<Zach__> ok
<Zach__> .....
<TABASCO> any devices present?
<hyper__ch> so, what does appear?
<aryr100> hello all
<TABASCO> like.. eth0 or something like that?
<hyper__ch> aryr100: hi
<TABASCO> hi aryr100
<Zach__> ok heres the output: eth0 and lo
<Zach__> and other stuff
<aryr100> is there a cmd to upgrade to 7.10 like with gnome & kde ?
<hyper__ch> Zach__: can you post that other stuff that belongs to eth0 ?
<hyper__ch> aryr100: the same as gnome & kde
<Zach__> yes hold on...
<aryr100> kk thx
<hyper__ch> aryr100: update-manager -d  or something like that
<TABASCO> that wasn't for you :)
<Zach__> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet Inet addr:192.168.2.4 Bcast: 192.168.2.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0 and theres other stuff but its too much to write
<Zach__> Ill check the browser
<hyper__ch> Zach__:
<TABASCO> Zach__: maybe you try to ping
<hyper__ch> that's ok
<TABASCO> type ping www.google.com
<TABASCO> [enter] 
<TABASCO> ;)
<hyper__ch> Zach__: please post what you get:   cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hyper__ch> [enter] 
<Zach__> ok but hold on
<hyper__ch> ;)
<Zach__> this damn thing takes sooooo long to load anything
<TABASCO> Zach__: maybe you should just stay in the terminal
* hyper__ch thinks the terminal rocks
<Zach__> lol, yes I should
<TABASCO> Zach__: So try "ping www.google.com"
<TABASCO> That is always the best way to check the internet connection...
<Zach__> waiting for the terminal to load...
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: not really... you should ping an IP address
<TABASCO> hyper__ch: mhm, yes, that's correct
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: if you have no dns server set then pinging a domain will make you think you have no inet connection
<Zach__> ok hyper_ch: heres what the output is: cat: invalid option c try cat help for more info
<hyper__ch> Zach__: hmmm... interesting
<Zach__> ya
<TABASCO> Zach__: What about the ping?
<hyper__ch> Zach__: cd /etc
<hyper__ch> cat resolv.conf
<Zach__> aye aye captain
<TABASCO> ping 193.99.144.85
<TABASCO> that should work - if there is any connection and no firewall..
<Zach__> it says invalid option
<Zach__> TABASCO: Ill try that
<hyper__ch> Zach__: tail /etc/resolv.conf
<Zach__> ok hold while this ping is going
<TABASCO> Zach__: what means "ping is going"?
<TABASCO> what does he say?
<hyper__ch> Zach__: if you have no result yet, press  ctrl-c
<Zach__> I mean I ping that adresss and it f*ed my xbox up
<TABASCO> exactly - I forgot to say that
<Zach__> so hold on
<Zach__> ok at terminal ill type tail /etc/resolv.conf
<Zach__> command not found
<Zach__> dang
<hyper__ch> Zach__: nano /etc/resolv.conf
<TABASCO> maybe he has installed win2k instead xubuntu...?
<Zach__> invalid option
<TABASCO> that would explain why all the commends aren't working
<hyper__ch> Zach__: pico /etc/resolv.conf
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: well, ping should have worked
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: and ifconfig woudln't have returned anything
<Zach__> no I am running xbox xubuntu from live dvd disc
<TABASCO> hyper__ch: I would say there is something really wrong with that installation!
<TABASCO> or live session
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: it's not installed... it's running from the dvd
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: I have no experience with xbox linux
<Zach__> I didnt install I am running live session
<Zach__> on the xbox
<hyper__ch> :)
<Zach__> when I type / it displays: .
<hyper__ch> ???
<Zach__> I know weird
<hyper__ch> can't help you, sorry
<Zach__> anyhow thanks for the help
<Zach__> do you know where I could stick the wine install file to be able to access it in xubuntu?
<Zach__> winehq.org file
<TABASCO> maybe a win2k cd had sexual intercourse with a SUSE floppy and they called their baby "xubuntu live cd"?
<TABASCO> and that's what he's running now..
<Zach__> lol nope
<TABASCO> because SUSE is something like linux but nothing is working really..
<Zach__> well thats cool i got finally, respones on the xbox channel see ya guys and thanks for the help
<TABASCO> no problem (I think I didn't helped really)
<TABASCO> mhm.. well xubuntu takes 1.5 gigabytes..
<TABASCO> but what about the swap?
<TABASCO> so if I have a 2 gigabyte hd, will it run on it?
<Pumpernickel> !language | TABASCO
<ubotu> TABASCO: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pumpernickel> And re: the 2gb drive, yes.
<TABASCO> what have I said what is not friendly?
<hyper__ch> TABASCO: sexual intercourse
<hyper__ch> my 2 cents
<TABASCO> Huh? Not friendly?
<TABASCO> This is interesting ^^
<TheSheep> can't get much friendlier than that ;)
<hyper__ch> making love ;)
<TABASCO> :)
<TheSheep> TABASCO: pretend your 6yo son is reading this
<TABASCO> yes - and now?
<TheSheep> TABASCO: ok, pretend it's your upright neighbour's son
<TABASCO> they have 6 children - I think they all know what sexual intercourse means :)
<DrgnKhan> lol
<TABASCO> well sorry..
<hyper__ch> !offtopic
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hyper__ch> ;)
<Pumpernickel> Can we pretend for a moment that this is a support channel, and that there's a convenient, but separate, other channel for everything not strictly related to supprt?
<TABASCO> yes, I was just amused
<TABASCO> I'm sorry
<hyper__ch> Pumpernickel: I can't... I'm a realist ;)
<Ancient1> hi. I need a kickstart . absolute basic question : I need to run a script (in my home folder) . i tried sudo ./scrpt , entered the pass and it wasn't accepted .. HOW ?  is there a switch ?
<Pumpernickel> You'd need it to be executable, which would require `chomd +x ./script`.
<Pumpernickel> It's also likely that it doesn't require root priviledges, which means you wouldn't need the prefixed `sudo`.
<Ancient1> i believe it is .. I did run in ubuntu but forgot how exactly
<Ancient1> no , it does require
<Ancient1> is there a gksu command or like this ?
<Pumpernickel> Does `sudo sh ./script` work?
<Ancient1> I'm in windows now . can't use the network
<Ancient1> ..without it
<Ancient1> what sdo sh do ?
<Ancient1> sudo*
<Pumpernickel> It launches sh with root privs and uses it to interpret the script, instead of trying to launch it directly.
<graelb> hi there, i'm trying to run "echo "0" > /proc/driver/acerhk/blueled" in a launcher... i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong, but it doesn't work. any ideas?
<graelb> The command works in a terminal, but not in a "command" field in a launcher.
<excalibas> hello, how can i know which version of xubuntu is installed?
<hyper__ch> excalibas: you remember what you downloaded and installed
<ICXCNIKA> Hello.
<TheSheep> hello ICXCNIKA
<ICXCNIKA> Are there any merits to Xubuntu over Kubuntu? I'm trying to decide which distro to use with my Inspiron 5100. I am planning on dual booting (with Windows).
<DARKGuy> hey, is it possible to open a getty (tty, VT, whatever) on a secondary display/card/monitor, just like X :1 would, but to also keep my current X session active on my main display?
#xubuntu 2007-10-09
<NullName> Anyone know why I cant hear the sound on rm movie files? I'm using realplayer for linux and it isnt working
<pike_> NullName: id try mplayer perhaps
<pike_> mayhaps
<Pici> Hmm.. It seems there is another project going by the Xubuntu name.
<Zach_07> Here is my current situation: I want to access a file called wine.sh located at my e:\ and I want to access it with Xubuntu, So does anyone know how to do this?
<Zach_07> ??
<Catoptromancy> Zach_07,  /media
<Zach_07> whats that mean?
<Catoptromancy> the / is root
<Catoptromancy> and media is media directory
<Catoptromancy> in there you find flash drives
<Zach_07> so how can I access e:\ in Xubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> errr
<Zach_07> for xbox
<Zach_07> that is
<Catoptromancy> is it on harddrive?
<Zach_07> yes my hd is split into c d e f g
<Catoptromancy> is it fat32 ?
<Zach_07> no fatx( xbox's fat32)
<Catoptromancy> can you even have that many partitions?
<Zach_07> yes
<Catoptromancy> i always thought limit was 4
<Zach_07> not because microsofts fatx supports that
<Catoptromancy> well it should be in /media
<Catoptromancy> xbox is connected to pc?
<Zach_07> ok Ill try that
<Zach_07> no
<Zach_07> I modded my xbox
<Zach_07> and added 120gb hd
<Catoptromancy> xubuntu running on xbox?
<Pici> Is Xubuntu the same as this xUbuntu?
<Zach_07> Yes by DVD
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Pici> http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu ?? is the site that Zach_07 linked me in #ubuntu
<Catoptromancy> Zach_07,  if its not in media
<Zach_07> Ya thats for xbox Ubuntu
<Catoptromancy> you need not mount it
<Catoptromancy> need to
<Zach_07> Pici: xUbuntu is for xbox and Xubuntu is for pc
<Pici> Zach_07: Well thats confusing.
<Zach_07> I know
<Zach_07> Catoptromancy: what do I need to do?
<Catoptromancy> im not quite sure
<Catoptromancy> but look ib /media first
<Zach_07> ok Ill check it out now
<Catoptromancy> it should lsit all your active partitions
<Catoptromancy> if its not there you need to mount it
<Catoptromancy> or edit fstab
<Zach_07> ok to boot up xUbuntu it will take a few minutes because Im booting by DVD disc which is slow
<Zach_07> Catoptromancy: When I type /media in the terminal it says command not found
<Catoptromancy> cd ..
<Catoptromancy> cd ..
<Catoptromancy> cd /media
<Zach_07> huh, funny it says command not found for cd..
<Catoptromancy> uh
<Zach_07> this must be a screwed up linux
<Catoptromancy> cd (space) ..
<Zach_07> it works
<Zach_07> but
<Zach_07> displays nothing
<Catoptromancy> dir
<Zach_07> works
<Catoptromancy> use thnar
<Catoptromancy> thunar
<Zach_07> so dir /media?
<Catoptromancy> its alot easier
<Zach_07> Is thunar on the xUbuntu?
<Catoptromancy> its the file manager
<Zach_07> ok Ill look right now
<Zach_07> I can't find thunar but I see Xfce file-manager
<Catoptromancy> sure use that
<Zach_07> ok
<Catoptromancy> You should learn some basics if your going to use Linux
<Zach_07> I know
<Zach_07> ok, so Im at Xfce file manager
<Catoptromancy> find a folder called media
<Zach_07> ok
<Zach_07> I found /media/cdrom /media/usb0 /media/usb2
<Catoptromancy> so look for your file
<Zach_07> Well, it only detects my dvd files and not hd... what a piece of crap software. Im going to switch my linux to a different xbox linux
<Catoptromancy> you need to mount
<Catoptromancy> xubuntu is probably the easiest to use
<Catoptromancy> is there an irc channel for xboxubuntu?
<Zach_07> yes this is it
<Catoptromancy> or if you wait around, someone else can help
<Zach_07> only other is xbox linux channel
<Zach_07> thats fine
<Catoptromancy> maybe try that
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> linux is generally the same
<Catoptromancy> with mounting
<Zach_07> It seems so, by the way I actually have used suse linux live before and I could get around
<Catoptromancy> xbox linux channel should be alot more help
<Zach_07> Well usually no one answers when you ask a question, probably because their snobbs
<Catoptromancy> actually most people here are idle
<Catoptromancy> or dont know
<Zach_07> Why what are they doing
<Catoptromancy> sitting in channel 24/7
<Zach_07> oh
<Catoptromancy> they do other things too heh
<Zach_07> yea of course
<Catoptromancy> if you ask a question you might need to wait a long while
<Catoptromancy> and re-ask later
<pleia2> Zach_07: are you sure you're in the right channel? the wiki explains that Xubuntu (what this  channel is for) is something different than the xbox thing
<pleia2> the xubuntu this channel is about doesn't have drive names
<Zach_07> Well this channel is probably not for the xbox version: PIKI
<pleia2> like e:\ and such
<Catoptromancy> e:\ isnt labelled e: in linux
<Catoptromancy> well it could be
<pleia2> nope
<Catoptromancy> someone could setup fstab to name them that
<Catoptromancy> heh
<pleia2> if they like pain ;)
<Zach_07> ok my xbox hardrive boots by evox os, it has c:, D:, E:, G: partitions on it
<The-Kernel> I need a shell account of which I can use an IRC client
<pleia2> Zach_07: yeah, I have no idea what that means
<Zach_07> oh ok
<pleia2> you probably want to speak with xbox linux folks :)
<Catoptromancy> xbox linux channel would be much more helpful
<Zach_07> ok...so wheres the channel?
<Catoptromancy> google
<Zach_07> Im tired of using google
<pleia2> I'd never even heard of this xbox ubuntu before tonight ;)
<Zach_07> oh well now you know
<Zach_07> THANKS PPL WHO HELPED ME :) :) :)
<pleia2> the wiki says there are mailing lists for support
* mode/#xubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*n=wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#xubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jet65> I'm about to install Xubuntu from a LiveCD (Alternate install). Before I do that, is there anything that I'll need for installation so I don't have to boot back and forth to get some kind of information? I already know what I'll do for partitioning, but I don't know what else I need to know.
<RandomDestructn> not that I can think of
<RandomDestructn> plus you can browse the net from the livecd
<RandomDestructn> while its installing
<RandomDestructn> :)
<jet65> OK, thanks.
<jet65> How long does typical install take?
<RandomDestructn> hm. dunno, its been ages for me
<RandomDestructn> say half an hour if youre thinking about it?
<RandomDestructn> but I really don't remember
<jet65> OK, well as long as it's under an hour. I guess I'm gonna get started on  it, thanks very much for the help :)
<RandomDestructn> under an hour shouldn't be a problem
<RandomDestructn> .
<RandomDestructn> o/ bie then
<RandomDestructn> :/
<snax> can anyone explain why xubuntu gutsy depends on practically all of gnome
<TheSheep> snax: yes of course, here is your explanation: it doesn't
<snax> installing xubuntu-desktop pulls in significant portions of gnome
<TheSheep> snax: like?
<snax> gnome-panel, gnome-games, gnome-utils, gnome-applets
<snax> and tomboy, which in turn pulls in all of mono
<TheSheep> snax: no, these are definitely not in xubuntu
<TheSheep> snax: I have a fresh install here
<snax> tell that to aptitude
<TheSheep> snax: well, learn to use it properly
<snax> apt-get is also keen installing those packages
<snax> do I need to disable installing suggested packages?
<TheSheep> snax: my guess is that it installs some package that has two alternatives, and because you already have (some) ubuntu installation, it picks the alternative wrong, pulling in some gnome app
<snax> hmm
<thhp> hi, can anyone help me with my xubuntu desktop?
<TheSheep> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thhp> Good point... my issue is that XFCE doesn't retain the "manage desktop" setting across logins
<thhp> I installed xubuntu from Ubuntu via "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop", btw
<thhp> What I get at login is my XFCE desktop, briefly, and then my old gnome one
<thhp> it appears Nautilus is autorunning and trampling the XFCE settings
<thhp> FWIW, I have a fuller writeup here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3501310#post3501310
<thhp> I'm hoping someone on this channel would be able to give me some suggestions!
<TheSheep> thhp: seems like you got nautilus saved with your session
<TheSheep> thhp: just kill it and save session, it should go away
<TheSheep> thhp: or you can clear the sessions altogether by removing all files from ~/.cache/sessions/
<thhp> TheSheep: how should I save the session? I have 'save session on logout' set, but this does no good. Is there an explicit command I can run?
<TheSheep> thhp: no, that checkbox is the only way I know
<thhp> @TheSheep Thanks, I'll try clearing the cache
<joshyu> hi,everyone
<oshiii-_^> night night
<helen> hi,smop
<helen> hi,everyone
<noah1989> hi@all
<noah1989> hi, which application is responsible for displaying the buttons when turning off the computer?
<_trine> xfce4-panel
<noah1989> hm..
<noah1989> my problem is - they are in english, the system language is german, though.
<_trine> alt+f2  then type xfce4-panel
<_trine> well I'm a linux learner#
<noah1989> hm.
<_trine> that's about all I know about it
<noah1989> ^^
<student002> hey, I'm trying to install gnome-desktop-environment but it lists all these dependencies and says "..but it is not installable" and at the end it says E: Broken Packages
<noah1989> hm.. is xubuntu supposed to run a gnome environment?
<student002> I dunno, what is it supposed to run?
<noah1989> xfce4
<noah1989> that's why it's xubuntu
<student002> oh so should I try apt-get install xfce4?
<noah1989> hm?
<Pres-Gas> Make sure to update your packages as well
<noah1989> what is your specific problem?
<student002> whenever I try to install anything
<Pres-Gas> You should be able to install whatever envoronment with whatever *buntu distro.
<student002> it says "depends:..."but it is not installable
<student002> and at the end it says E: broken packages
<noah1989> did you update the package list?
<student002> apt-get update?
<noah1989> dunno, maybe?
<student002> I tried that..it does all this stuff then it says "error: http://download.tuxfamil.org feisty release: the following signature couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<noah1989> i'm not using ubuntu myself, but installed it on my parent's machine (very old computer)
<student002> W: you may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<student002> lol but that's what I ran
<noah1989> ^^
<student002> ..
<student002> okay I removed the tuxofamily repo from sources.list
<Pres-Gas> Another thing is that third party repos can occasionally break things
<student002> Ran apt-get update again and it does some stuff and says at the end "fetched 4B in 3s, Reading package lists...done"
<Pres-Gas> It could explain the messages you are getting....unresolved dependencies and whatnot.
<student002> Pres-Gas, so how do I repair them?
<Pres-Gas> well, if you have removed the repo, you could try "apt-get dist-upgrade", student002.
<Pres-Gas> Since you have already apt-get update-ed
<student002> k 1 of the packages it wants to upgrade is mozilla-thunderbird
<student002> and it says 403 access forbidden E: unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<student002> gonna try to run it again with --fix-missing
<student002> Pres-Gas, that worked..it upgraded 3 packages..But I still get that broken packages message when I try to install xfce4
<Pres-Gas> So, you are running reg ubuntu now?
<student002> I tried 'apt-get install xfdesktop4' but it gives me an error saying "E: Package xfdesktop4 has no installation candidate"
<student002> I've been running xubuntu
<student002> any ideas?
<TABASCO> Hello again
<TABASCO> Maybe you remember I asked yesterday about the system requirements of Xubuntu
<TABASCO> anyone of you said it is possible to install it on a 2gb hd
<TABASCO> but now the installer aborts and if you configure the partitions manually he says that he needs 2gb diskspace for the root-partition
<TABASCO> and 256 mb for the swap
<TABASCO> what can I do now?
<grazie> I'd say 2G was a bit tight for a standard install. 2.5G + swap minimum (for feisty) in my opinion. Which install cd do you have?
<TABASCO> gutsy gibbon beta
<TABASCO> To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk.
<TABASCO> this is what the xubuntu page says
<TABASCO> well wait a minute
<TABASCO> how can I find out which version of xubuntu I actually use?
<grazie> well it's it not wrong for older distros, but feisty (and I think gutsy too) need a bit more space. That figure gives you no room to do updates
<TABASCO> what about dapper?
<TABASCO> because it's a laptop, and I have only that 2 gigabyte disk
<TABASCO> dell is going to ship a bigger one but for the moment I have only that small..
<TheSheep> TABASCO: you asked how much it takes after install, and I said 'about 2GB'
<TheSheep> TABASCO: it needs some free space to operate, obviously
<grazie> TABASCO, for version one way > cat /etc/issue
<TABASCO> I asked about if I can install it on a 2 gb disk :)
<TheSheep> TABASCO: you can do the server install (which will install the base system only) and then install xfce and whatever applications you need
<TABASCO> mhm, yes..
<TheSheep> TABASCO: then I didn't understand you, I'm sorry
<TABASCO> no problem :)
<TheSheep> TABASCO: I think you can only do the server install with the alternate cd
<TABASCO> mhm, that is going to be a bit complicated..
<TABASCO> well, it's not me who is going to install it but a friend..
<TABASCO> does anyone knows about dapper?
<TABASCO> can I install xubuntu on a 2gb disk with dapper?
<TheSheep> TABASCO: it doesn't grow that much from version to version
<TheSheep> TABASCO: I'd say it's about the same, maybe several hundreds MB less
<TABASCO> TheSheep: Well, for which version are the system requirements on the website?
<TheSheep> TABASCO: for the current stable, in this case feisty
<TABASCO> TheSheep: But the feisty installer says that the root partition requires 2 gigabytes
<TheSheep> TABASCO: use the manual partitioning
<TheSheep> TABASCO: it should fit
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> only 2 people talking, not really need to highlight every line
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy: habit
<Catoptromancy> hehe
* maxamillion does it too
* maxamillion would do it in jabber conversations if the tab completion functionality was there ... but that would be horribly redundant
<TheSheep> explicit is better than implicit
<maxamillion> TheSheep: i know this is horribly off topic but i was poking around moin last night and i was wondering how often the devs actually implement the feature requests?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: once per feature, usually
<TheSheep> maxamillion: --> #moin
<ancient1> hi . which TVtuner app is best for xubuntu ?
<ancient1> everyone's asleep
<ancient1> perhaps i should too
<grazie> TVTime?
<ancient1> are you asking ?
<grazie> no...suggesting
<ancient1_> grazie,  thx ! . my PC froze
<grazie> you're welcome!
<Ben_Cs> hello. well after lots of headache it figures the internet problems i had were caused because a bad dsl router. so i swapped it for a newer one and no i'm back to xubuntu (been using pc-bsd for several days).
<Ben_Cs> upgrading to gutsy is done by: gksu "update-manager -c"      ,right?
<zeroflag> hey.
<zeroflag> is there any single package in (x)ubuntu that installs xfce(auto-startup and the common desktop items including login manager) AND a VNC server that allows reusable sessions/access to real xfce sessions?
<zeroflag> because I installed xubuntu-desktop (through aptitude) but xfce won't start and no matter what I do I get strange "X not running" and unidentifyable error messages...
<zeroflag> lol @ http://xkcd.com/149/
<Ben_Cs> hi
<elfez> any known showstoppers lurking around when upgrading from feisty -> gutsy?
<tuxutug> salut
<TheSheep> elfez: only one
<TheSheep> !beta | elfez
<ubotu> elfez: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<TheSheep> elfez: ehm, I mean "use only at your own risk"
<elfez> TheSheep: indeed - thanks :)
<NullName> hey there
<fir3> hi
<fir3> could someone tell me if the package hal-device-manager is installed out-of-the-box on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> fir3: I don't have it
<TheSheep> fir3: but it's not a clean install -- I was upgradding since dapper
<fir3> k, the cdrom drive appeared without installing it in thunar anyway :)
<fir3> i just switched from dapper to etch on my old p2 350 pc, it runs much faster now
<fir3> cya
<DM|> hey guys trying to get XDM running , ive installed xubuntu-desktop what else do i need to do
<DM|> anyone?
<TheSheep> DM|: xubuntu uses gdm...
<DM|> hmm
<DM|> whats XDM then
<TheSheep> !info xdm
<ubotu> xdm: X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.5-2 (feisty), package size 165 kB, installed size 764 kB
<DM|> werd
<TheSheep> DM|: xdm is pretty generic, not associated with any toolkit or desktop environment
<TheSheep> DM|: gdm is gtk-based, I think
<DM|> im using freenx to run through a remote machine , and its only allowing gnome to run even tho i can log into xfce when i remote in
<TheSheep> DM|: try editing your .dmrc
<DM|> TheSheep will do gimme a sec
<junkeR> hey, where can I find info for the changes that will be coming in 7.10
<TheSheep> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<DM|> JunkeR http://tech.tolero.org/blog/en/linux/review-ubuntu-710-gutsy-features-changes
<junkeR> but does it list the changes for xubuntu?
<DM|> TheSheep lol it says XFCE but yet freenx loads gnome instead
<TheSheep> DM|: .xsession ?
<DM|> sec
<TheSheep> DM|: finally, there might be a config in freenx for that
<DM|> im trying the vnc option, its taking forever tho
<DM|> TheSheep no cigar
<TheSheep> DM|: maybe try putting 'xfce4-session' to your .xsession?
<hyper__ch> why not using another vnc client?
<DM|> etc/X11/Xsession?
<DM|> hyper__ch i wanted a GUI and vncviewer wouldnt work for me for some reason
<DM|> TheSheep where is my .xsession i need to edit?
<hyper__ch> well, I used krfb - that just works fine
<TheSheep> DM|: in your ~
<TheSheep> DM|: you might have to reate it
<TheSheep> create
* TheSheep curses his keyboard.
<DM|> yeah its not there, what should i put in the file
<TheSheep> DM|: just 'xfce4-session' (without the quotes) and an empty line
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: will an upgrade to gutsy cause any problems with dm-crypt/luks?
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: never tried
<DM|> thesheep lol still loads gnome
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: in feisty I had to load first some kernel modules
<TheSheep> DM|: I give up
<DM|> TheSheep got it... you start it with the custom command startxcfe4
<winkerbean> We have an internal (wired) network and external (wireless) internet access.  Anybody know how I can use both at the same time?
<TheSheep> DM|: that also starts X
<TheSheep> winkerbean: just set the default gateway to the wireless and a route for the internal network to the internal gateway
<DM|> TheSheep aye, but it works now :) im in XFCE
<TheSheep> DM|: congrats, you did it :)
<DM|> TheSheep im new to XFCE , whats the command to start the Xterminal ?
<DM|> just xterminal?
<TheSheep> DM|: terminal
<TheSheep> DM|: or xfce4-terminal
<winkerbean> TheSheep: thanx, that worked!
<DM|> TheSheep thanks for your help, im sure ill be bugging u again in a min
<TheSheep> winkerbean: great!
<DM|> TheSheep how do you change the time in Xfce? its wrong, saying 9 am
<TheSheep> DM|: system -> date and time
<DM|> TheSheep its not there :(
<DM|> nm
<DM|> got it , im blind
<DM|> gonna put it in the case now, thanks for all the help
<TheSheep> DM|: no problem, do come back :)
<winkerbean> TheSheep: I stand corrected (now I'm back online).  I had both connections for a few minutes, but then lost the external connection.
<psyhhix> hei
<vinze> Hey psyhhix
<psyhhix> how do i get near to my other pc via ip address? i cant find a place where to put it :F
<vinze> What do you mean: "near to my other pc via ip address"?
<psyhhix> i have other pc with xp on local network
<psyhhix> with kde no problem
<psyhhix> but im using first time xfce :D
<vinze> Oww... Not my area, sorry :(
<psyhhix> np :)
<TheSheep> winkerbean: that's very weird
<TheSheep> winkerbean: what does 'ip route' say?
<winkerbean> 192.168.2.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.2.102
<winkerbean> 192.168.1.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.105
<winkerbean> 169.254.0.0/16 dev wlan0  scope link  metric 1000
<winkerbean> default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0
<winkerbean> Now, I seem ok.  But then I seemed ok before and lost the outside world.
<TheSheep> winkerbean: you use static ips or dhcp?
<winkerbean> TheSheep: dhcp for outside, static for inside
<TheSheep> winkerbean: maybe it's just the signal power of your wireless?
<TheSheep> winkerbean: or dhcp timed out?
<winkerbean> TheSheep: Could be either, I suppose.
<TheSheep> or both :)
<NullName> hey you guys.....if I used ssh to connect to a box on my LAN and downloaded a torrent, through ssh.  Would this hide that i'm downloading a torrent from my isp?....what if I also renamed the file to a "schoolwork.zip"
<winkerbean> TheSheep: Heh.  Thanx just the same.
<NullName> the reason being with ssh that it is encrypted
<TheSheep> NullName: it hides the fact that you're transmitting the file itself, but downloading the *content* to which that file points is an entirely different thing
<TheSheep> NullName: try reading about the torrent protocol on wikipedia, for example
<NullName> thanks
<NullName> yea I'm reading about ssh on wikipedia...and to my understanding it hides it...so I have to also encrypt the file that it points to?
<NullName> reading about torrent will help me understand how the content is stored?
<NullName> I mean I think I understand how torrents work.
<TheSheep> NullName: admins don't usually punish copying of the toreent files themselves, they detect downloading of the content via the torrent protocol
<NullName> but that can't detect that I'm using the torrent protocol if I'm using ssh on the lan?
<NullName> my other computer has the torrent client and is recieiving the file.  I'm just controlling the torrent client.
<NullName> then later I will transfer the file to my box
<NullName> using scp
<TheSheep> NullName: he can detect it where your ssh tunnel ends
<NullName> darn
<NullName> Maybe I'm crazy...but wikipedia doestn seem to have an entry for "torrent"
<NullName> just b=ittorrent clients
<NullName> nevermind
<NullName> they have bittorrent protocl
<NullName> *protocol
<psyhhix> how can i connect to my pc (win xp) with xfce? theres a switch between, with kde works fine, but xfce i cant
<NullName> what do you mean by "connect"?
<NullName> you want to control you winxp PC?
<NullName> for full control I would use "vnc"
<psyhhix> i want to access to my shared folder
<NullName> but for a faster adn more secure connection I would use "ssh"
<NullName> well then you can use ftp
<NullName> which isnt secure
<NullName> but would get the job done] 
<NullName> you want to be able to download files from the xp PC while you are on the box with xfce?
<vinze> psyhhix, as I said, not my area, but *perhaps* this might be of help: http://www.google.com/custom?hl=en&client=pub-6042653380764683&cof=FORID:1%3BGL:1%3BLBGC:336699%3BBGC:%23f6f6f6%3BLC:%230000ff%3BVLC:%23663399%3BGFNT:%230000ff%3BGIMP:%230000ff%3BDIV:%23336699%3B&domains=grumpymole.blogspot.com&sitesearch=grumpymole.blogspot.com&oe=ISO-8859-1&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=pyneighborhood&spell=1
<psyhhix> i want transport files from pc to my laptop
<NullName> okay
<NullName> well you need to install an ftp server
<NullName> its MUCH easier to install one on linux
<NullName> I prefer hosting the server on linux
<NullName> let me get you the link....
<psyhhix> ahh, cool, ty
<psyhhix> works
<psyhhix> thanks
<NullName> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<NullName> sudo cp /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf_backup
<NullName> gksudo gedit /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<NullName> Find this section  ... DenyFilter           \*.*/ ...
<NullName> actually, just go to this link
<NullName> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_FTP_Server_for_File_Transfer_service
<NullName> the instructions are way easy
<pike_> lies...LIES!
<maxamillion> ?
<pike_> ive found pam+ftp to be kinda a headache. it is easier in windows to setup virtual users
#xubuntu 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<Ed933> Hey everyone, I've got a little problem
<Ed933> the panel strangely dissappeared
<Ed933> disappeared
<Ed933> and I made it come bak
<Ed933> but now I can't shutdown the computer?!
<Ed933> since the shutdown button is gone
<annaimkonki> can xubuntu run on an old mac 6500 series??
<tonyyarusso> annaimkonki: what kind of specs does it have?
<annaimkonki> http://www.mac-pro.com/s.nl/it.A/id.106/.f
<annaimkonki> 250 mhz.. 4gb...
<tonyyarusso> annaimkonki: Do you know the RAM with your particular model?
<annaimkonki> just a moment
<annaimkonki> virtual mem: 97mb built in:96mb
<annaimkonki> dsk cach: 3mb
<tonyyarusso> ok
<annaimkonki> machine speed: 250 mhz
<tonyyarusso> I believe the answer is yes, it can.  However, I don't know that it would be ideal.
<tonyyarusso> Regardless, you will definitely need to use the !alternate CD to install.
<annaimkonki> tonyyarusso: which distro do in your opinion is good to run old computers... macs particularly
<tonyyarusso> I would suggest trying Xubuntu, but keeping in mind you may need to look into other graphical environments.  I have a little bit of experience with some of those, so may be able to help.
<tonyyarusso> annaimkonki: I'd still use the Ubuntu base, but just switch up the graphics to something like Fluxbox, IceWM, or one of those lighter ones.
<tonyyarusso> annaimkonki: PPC is no longer an official architecture for Ubuntu, but still exists and is well supported/developed by the community.
<tonyyarusso> annaimkonki: The system requirements page says "Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 64 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to use at least 128 MB RAM.", and you're halfway between the two, so it may well be fine.  The other possibility is that you will just want to tweak things like running background daemons, use Epiphany instead of Firefox, and that sort of thing.
<annaimkonki> ok... thanks, which cd should i download
<annaimkonki> the cd works for x86 and power pcs??
<tonyyarusso> annaimkonki: PPC
<annaimkonki> these are the sc images.. xubuntu-7.04-deesktop-amd64.iso the otheris i386
<annaimkonki> and there is a alternate download tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> annaimkonki: a sec - I'll figure out where they are
<tonyyarusso> annaimkonki: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-powerpc.iso
<annaimkonki> tonyyarusso: thanks alot...
<tonyyarusso> np
<annaimkonki> okay i have xubuntu and i want to install is to my ppc... do i need to shut the mac down???
<oshiii-_^> oshi-
<OiPenguinn> Has anyone experience a problem similar to this? Se screenshot: http://lars.kvisle.no/error_wireless.jpg
<OiPenguinn> Once is added on occational reboots and it keeps getting more and more. In a few weeks, the entire top of my screen will be filled with wireless icons.
<evge> Hi, I'm running 7.04 and want to update to 7.10 beta, how to do that ?
<nanonyme> #ubuntu+1 is the right channel for this
<nanonyme> until 18. day of this month
<nanonyme> 18th even :)
<OiPenguinn> I have an unreliable CD-drive. Is there an easy way to upgrade to 7.10 beta without downloading the image?
<totalwormface> yes
<totalwormface> sudo update-manager -c -d
<OiPenguinn> Bokstavelig talt, eller representerer -c -d noe? Jeg er ikke erfaren terminalbruker.
<totalwormface> it's looks for beta releases
<cjae> if running to instances of x why cannot have two volume controls?
<cjae> -to +two
<OiPenguinn> totalwormface: great. I'm at it.
<gnomefreak> no -c is needed its used by default
<cjae> what should I do with this W: GPG error: http://packages.dfreer.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D4C9CD8F7572013D
<totalwormface> look at the website of which you obtained this repo
<totalwormface> look for the key, add it
<cjae> does this mean I am dling packages from this repo still or will apt-get just ignore it
<totalwormface> i think apt ignores it, not suret
<cjae> k
<cjae> I think was put there by automatix (wait for laugh) so should I just remove it from sources list or do you know if it is beneficial?
<totalwormface> i don't recognise the repo
<totalwormface> you can remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list without a problem
<cjae> ok also if you don't mind
<cjae> I posted a xubuntu bug at launchpad
<cjae> and received a reply
<cjae> ** Changed in: mozilla-firefox (Ubuntu)
<cjae> Sourcepackagename: None => mozilla-firefox
<cjae> -- ff will not open thunderbird https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/148008 You received this bug notification because you are a direct subscriber of the bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148008 in mozilla-firefox "ff will not open thunderbird" [Undecided,New] 
<cjae> does this mean is only for ubuntu fix?
<totalwormface> you need to follow the link to see the actual reply :P
<totalwormface> ah no
<totalwormface> xubuntu and ubuntu use the same sources :] 
<cjae> xubuntu uses same repos
<cjae> ya thought so
<totalwormface> it's just the graphical interface which is different
<cjae> followed link and nothing there
<totalwormface> and the term 'ubuntu' is just used for the whole distro
<cjae> right
<totalwormface> then, this mail is a notification of your own report
<totalwormface> (which i find silly :P)
<cjae> already got one though
<cjae> quite awhile ago but never said the **Changed in part
<cjae> making me think they thought of the other direction bug
<cjae> thunderbird never used to open ff
<cjae> which is not my issue
<cjae> totalwormface, see what I mean
<cjae> nice how the two app work so well together
<totalwormface> :P
<cjae> o_0
<cjae> installed thunderbird cause wanted to easy solution for lin -> win enigma email
<cjae> o_*
<cjae> totalwormface, what would you do to try to rectify this?
<ehnki> Hello, Im trying to install xubuntu on a old comp. It seems that it got problems to start gdm on first boot with the live cd. Comp specifications is 266mhz, 128mb/ram, 4mb video ram. I know, its ridiculous low. But does any one know how I might be able to install a working copy of xubuntu on this machine?
<Pumpernickel> Use the alternate install cd.
<ehnki> Thx, ill try it out
<emunkki> hiya!
<emunkki> where can i get tribe-5?
<emunkki> the link in xubuntu.org ain't working
<Pumpernickel> emunkki: See /topic for the gutsy download link.  Tribe 5 is rather outdated - if you're going to install Gutsy, you should use either the Beta or the daily.
<emunkki> ok, when is gutsy coming out?
<emunkki> the stable (tm) version
<Pumpernickel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<emunkki> is 18th realistic?
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<bigredradio> Anyone know a way to upgrade to Xubuntu gutsy using the ubuntu gutsy cdrom and network repositories. I can get everything from the network, but seems a waste to not be able to get from the cdrom I already have.
<bigredradio> I have used apt-cdrom but it still pulls everything from the network,
<maxamillion> bigredradio: if it is still pulling from the network then the versions of the software in the repositories are newer than the ones on the cd
<bigredradio> wow. Cd is only two days old.
<bigredradio> apt-get update shows Ign for the cdrom. Is this normal. It should have updated the package list with apt-cdrom.
<maxamillion> bigredradio: ign means its cache lists hasn't changed since last time apt scanned it ... strange it would do that the first time though
<bigredradio> maxamillion: I commented out all network sources and it only wanted to update one package.
<bigredradio> :-(
<maxamillion> interesting
<bigredradio> Oh well. Just trying to same some bandwidth and time.
<maxamillion> fair enough
<maxamillion> well i have to run
<maxamillion> sorry i wasn't of more help
<bigredradio> thanks anyway
<maxamillion> anytime
<jsg> hi, when i clicked on "South Africa" to download Xubuntu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn, the url was not found on that server, who do i talk to do fix this?
<hyper__ch> jsg: just select some other mirror
<hyper__ch> jsg: could be that the one in SA currently has some issues
<hyper__ch> jsg: that can happen
<jsg> ok, thanx
<hyper__ch> jsg: np
<Zombine> What's the network manager for Xfce?
<Zombine> #kubuntu Guild Wars works nicely
<maxamillion> not sure ... i configure my network interfaces via /etc/network/interfaces for wired and if its a laptop and you need wireless then just install network-manager-gnome so you can run nm-applet in the systray
<Zombine> maxamillion I see....  I'll try that then.  Thanks.
<wubunt1> hi gays
<wubunt1> why the fucking hell is nobody answering me?!
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* wubunt1 was kicked off #xubuntu by maxamillion (cursing is not permitted in this channel, you will be allowed in if you can comply but next time i will ban you)
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> Wow, we are so active here :) I hardly have time to compile kernel while waiting for another massage :)
<zoredache> o.O
<wbadger> :p
<nanonyme> nikolam, how much time does it take for you to compile a kernel?
<nikolam> I duuno, since ncurses does not comes with ubuntu, I lost my interest since :)
<self_enquiry> xubuntu 7.10 will be released in the same day as ubuntu?
<nanonyme> nikolam, how so ncurses doesn't come with ubuntu?
<nikolam> Its the same thing, ask on #ubuntu+1 for dev versions.
<nikolam> nanonyme: On install cd you dont have them, you got to go to net to download if you don`t have Net upon install
<nanonyme> yeah, xubuntu is just a package abstract or whatever the term is...
<nikolam> nanonyme: yes, but xubuntu use less resources :)
<nanonyme> someone just needs to write what packages it includes
<nikolam> There must be a list somewhere..
<nanonyme> i think the package names were ubuntu-desktop/kubuntu-desktop/xubuntu/desktop
<nanonyme> oops
<nanonyme> xubuntu-desktop of course
<nanonyme> i haven't checked it in depth what they mean
<nanonyme> but they're just a kind of packages afaik
<Zach_07> When I try to install xUbuntu it gives me this error: Disk /dev/hda doesn't contain a valid partition table and this: mount: special device /dev/hda2 does not exist. So what can I do?
#xubuntu 2007-10-11
<mindframe-> any currently known issues with going from feisty to gutsy right now?
<Vimto> hello
<graelb> Hi! does anyone know how to delete saved sessions in xubuntu?
<graelb> Anyone?
<nbjayme> hello anyone successfully installed/setup epson stylus c90?
<Ed934> Hey
<Ed934> Just wondering, how do I unpack .rpm files?
<Ed934> i've looked around but the rpm command doesn't work
<Ed934> is there a program I need to install first?
<Ed934> any help would be great
<cherva> what is the reason for xubuntu to boot from a live cd without the toolbars ? ( i mean the applications menu, the clock and so on)
<cherva> how do i show the panel bar ?
<d1n0> Can anyone here help me? I've got hd2400 video card, got picture on both the lcd screen and the tv, but the picture is cloned... how can i extend my desktop to the tv?
<atlfalcons866> will my computer be faster with xfce
<d1n0> Can anyone here help me? I've got hd2400 video card, got picture on both the lcd screen and the tv, but the picture is cloned... how can i extend my desktop to the tv?
<maxamillion> !xinerama | d1n0
<ubotu> d1n0: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<maxamillion> d1n0: that is the only way i can think of to extend to a tv
<d1n0> oh
<d1n0> hmm
<d1n0> im not at all interested in one lagre virtual display
* neozen dances
<neozen> only 6 more days till gutsy!
<d1n0> Yeah, I'm looking forward to that too
<maxamillion> d1n0: then i don't entirely follow what you mean by "extend my desktop"
<neozen> how much of the enhancements from ubuntu are making it in?
<d1n0> maxamillion: have you never used windows xp with 2 screens?
<neozen> ie.... compiz-fusion etc
<maxamillion> d1n0: uhmm... not really, i've been a gnu/linux user for almost 8 years now
<neozen> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<vinze> neozen, not CF :P
<neozen> awwwww...
<neozen> lol
<d1n0> In windows you can select "extended desktop" or "clone", if you go for the extended desktop, you get a new desktop at the tv, which you can drag movies and stuff over too, and still use the lcd screen for other shit
<vinze> Does anyone know why I didn't see X-Displayconfig in Xubuntu Gutsy?
<neozen> could anyone recommend a solid gtk-based samba share browser
<maxamillion> d1n0: please don't curse .... and i think you are looking for what is called twinview in the gnu/linux world
<d1n0> maxamillion: dude, curse? :) hehe... ok... twinview doesnt work with ati, does it?
<maxamillion> neozen: http://pyneighborhood.sourceforge.net/ <--- its either hit or miss if you get it working but i have heard good things (i think you might have to run it as sudo .... its in the repos also)
<maxamillion> d1n0: its an ubuntu thing ... they don't like "four letter words"
<maxamillion> d1n0: ati has their own version ... lemme get you a tutorial
<d1n0> hmm, ok thx :) but just so you know, i've gone through a dozen of tutorials, and im still stuck
<maxamillion> d1n0: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxAndDualMonitors.html
<d1n0> Thanks, i'll check it out
<maxamillion> okies
<tech404> could someone recommend a really feature full irc client. I have been using pidgin but i am disappointed with its irc behavior.
<tech404> now im using xchat and it seems very plain
<mindframe-> xchat is about as good as it gets for a linux irc client.
<TheSheep> tech404: irssi
<maxamillion> tech404: irssi
<maxamillion> TheSheep beat me to it
<tech404> thanks
<maxamillion> np
<mindframe-> i dont think he wants a cli irc client
<TheSheep> mindframe-: too bad
<maxamillion> tech404: read the docs and it will be your favorite program by the end of the day
* maxamillion huggles his irssi
* pleia2 huggles her irssi
<TheSheep> maxamillion: wait, there are docs? ;)
<tech404> no mindframe is right
<pleia2> people say konversation is nice too if you want to go the GUI route, but probably no better than xchat
<maxamillion> TheSheep: lol
<maxamillion> konversation to my knowledge is basically a port of xchat to the kde-libs and qt
<tech404> im lame i know.... i like to be visually stimulated... im add
<tech404> a.d.d that is
<maxamillion> tech404: me too ... been clinically diagnosed for 12 years, doesn't mean much
<maxamillion> tech404: you are alot more productive with a keyboard than you are with a mouse ;)
<totalwormface> how much visibla can a irc client become, you can make your terminal transparent .. :{
<tech404> maxamillion: no it sure doesnt... except that stimulants will often have the opposite effect
* maxamillion has transparent terminals
<maxamillion> tech404: true ... but it does mean that multitasking comes easier and more fluent to you ... and you can do more at once using keyboard shortcuts than you can having to move to move your mouse
<maxamillion> :D
<mindframe-> this is true
<tech404> well anyways thanks for the invaluable input... i will continue my search for something that gives me a warm fuzzy feeling
<TheSheep> maxamillion: even better way to learn to use keyboard: use a stylus with a tablet instead of a mouse
<TheSheep> maxamillion: stylus is over 2 times faster than mouse
<maxamillion> interesting ....
<TheSheep> maxamillion: but putting it down takes down, and typing with it in hand is horrible
<TheSheep> takse time
<TheSheep> maxamillion: I usually put it behind my ear
<TheSheep> or in my mouth
<maxamillion> rgr
<TheSheep> maxamillion: still, makes you want to minimize switching :)
<bigredradio> Anyone know where the "user specific" screen resolution setting is? My xorg.conf is fine. I only get out of sync for one user.
<TheSheep> bigredradio: settings->display settings
<bigredradio> TheSheep: I have no screen. Out of sync error only.
<TheSheep> bigredradio: you can also switch them with alt+ctrl+gray plus
<bigredradio> TheSheep: What is gray plus?
<TheSheep> bigredradio: the plus on your numeric keypad
<TheSheep> bigredradio: to the far right
<bigredradio> No that doesn't work either.
<bigredradio> I am looking for the file itself.
<bigredradio> For those keeping score at home. The file was: /home/user/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/display.xml
<harpette> can anyone do a "du -sh /var" and tell me the result, please?
<TheSheep> 237M
<harpette> Thanks
<TheSheep> harpette: apt-get clean will reduce it a little
<harpette> yes
<zoredache> what do you want to know the size of /var for?  My /var is more then 20gb...
<wyrd> keep tabs on on diskusage?
<harpette> i'm trying to decide on a size for the /var partition; i have a small disk
<harpette> so i thought i'd run a poll
<harpette> 20GB for /var is astronomical BTW
<harpette> Gentoo uses a large /var because that's where it builds everything from source, and 3GB is enough
<TheSheep> harpette: why do you need a separate /var ?
<harpette> TheSheep: actually i'm also trying to decide that
<harpette> usually it's good to separate /usr and /var from /; if one filesystem fails on you, you can fix it separately, and it takes less time too
<TheSheep> harpette: I can understand that you could want a separate /boot, if you wanted to use a different filesystem than ext3, a separate /home is obvious, separate /tmp mounted in memory might be nice, separate /usr to make it read-only, etc., but /var ?
<harpette> also, you may want to journal /var but not /usr
<TheSheep> hmmm
<harpette> the multi-disk howto says it's higly recommended to split /var and /usr from /
<harpette> TheSheep: /us is static data, /var is... variable: changes a lot
<TheSheep> harpette: so does pretty much anything else in /
<TheSheep> harpette: except maybe /etc and /lib, bu they are small
<harpette> so, journaling /usr is not necessary. Yes, you may want to journal /
<harpette> although, hmm i can't think of what changes so much under /
<TheSheep> harpette: /etc :)
<harpette> do you update your config files continuously?
<wyrd> sheep, if /var and / are on the same partition and you fill it, it can cause real problems
<TheSheep> wyrd: how so?
<TheSheep> wyrd: as long as /tmp is separate...
<harpette> can't boot
<self_enquiry> Xubuntu Gutsy will be released in the same day as Ubuntu?
<wyrd> as harp said, can't boot with a full /
<TheSheep> self_enquiry: or few days later
<TheSheep> self_enquiry: there can be some slip
<self_enquiry> k, thenk you!
<TheSheep> wyrd: ok, that's a good reason :)
<harpette> TheSheep: actually, i'm not sure it can't boot, but having pbms as wyrd said rings a bell
<harpette> hey, i've been partitioning for quite a while now and haven't had pbms in while
<TheSheep> harpette: afair apt-get downloads all the packages to /var/cache when updating, you might want to have at least 800-900MB if you plan on dist-update in the future
<TheSheep> harpette: then again, you can mount some partition temporarily there wheile updating
<harpette> rats, too big. OK, TY though
<wyrd> mine was 500, on my laptop
<TheSheep> harpette: yu only need that much when replacing almost whole system with newer versions
<wyrd> just cleaned it out though
<TheSheep> harpette: you can probably do it in steps too
<wyrd> my gentoo on's 900
<harpette> TheSheep: indeed i usually prefer doing it in steps
<harpette> wyrd: yes i've made do with 1GB on Gentoo
<wyrd> it's a headless server though
<wyrd> so i don't do much X stuff with it
<TheSheep> harpette: some tex files might need about 100-200MB in there, possibly, if you use some advanced features
<harpette> wow
<TheSheep> harpette: font cache and the like
<TheSheep> harpette: the whole text system is pretty complicated, so I'm not sure what *exactly* are these
<wyrd> who
<wyrd> oops
<wyrd> wrong window
<sam_home> does anyone know where i can download the default xubuntu desktop background please?
<wyrd> it'll  be in /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<sam_home> not if i run Debian!
<wyrd> ah ha, i see your problem ;)
<wyrd> let me see
<sam_home> thanks
<sam_home> of if someone could just stick it here?  http://yourfilehost.com/flash_upload.php
<Defuzed> Is there a better channel for xubuntu 7.10 support
<wyrd> defuzed: for more general things, not to do with xfce etc, try #ubuntu
<wyrd> sam, witch is it you want?
<sam_home> the blue one please
<Defuzed> well my issue is with installing compiz fusion in xubuntu 7.10
<wyrd> d, sorry i can't help there, my xubuntu lappy would die if i even mentioned it
<Defuzed> wyrd, thanks
<wyrd> s, there's a lot of blue in xubuntu
<sam_home> umm the one that loads by default? not sure what else to say
<sam_home> it's kind of wavy?
<wyrd> ok
<wyrd> hmmm
<wyrd> that upload thing's pretty rubbish
<wyrd> http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=image&file=xubuntu_jmak.png
<wyrd> there you go
<wyrd> took 3 computers to achieve that miracle :P
<sam_home> Thankyou!
<sam_home> this is a GPL image?
<wyrd> i assume so
<wyrd> come in the universe packages
<wyrd> *comes
<sam_home> hmm so could be copyright..
<wyrd> will be, but free to distribute
<sam_home> OK thanks
<hyper__ch> and free to alter
<bigredradio> Very strange network issue. Cannot ping self (hostname or localhost) but can access the rest of the work. Any ideas?
<bigredradio> Was having problems starting/stopping portmap so I removed it. (don't use nfs).
<bigredradio> No firewall either.
<maxamillion> bigredradio: can you just not do 'ping localhost'? or can you not do 'ping 127.0.0.1'?
<bigredradio> both. Or my hostname or ipaddress.
<maxamillion> bigredradio: interesting
<bigredradio> I can ssh to another machince and have no problem.
<bigredradio> I can ping my hostname remotely logged into another system but not locally.
<maxamillion> bigredradio: run this command in the terminal and tell me if it says anything 'cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep loopback'
* bigredradio wonders where the cameras are
<bigredradio> maxamillion: Yes. I have loopback
<bigredradio> My /etc/hosts is configured correctly. I have an entry with ifconfig -a. I am typing on the system I cannot ping.
<maxamillion> bigredradio: its possible your iptables setup is rejecting it .. but that's unlikely
<wyrd> can you ping it from else where?
<bigredradio> wyrd: yes. I do not have iptables running. (lsmod check)
<wyrd> can you do route -n
<bigredradio> wyrd: No problems there.
<wyrd> so, you've a route to 127.0.0.1?
<wyrd> can you do cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_*
<bigredradio> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_*0
<bigredradio> 1
<bigredradio> 0
<bigredradio> 1
<bigredradio> 250
<bigredradio> 6168
<bigredradio> There is a line break after the asterisk.
<wyrd> that looks ok
<bigredradio> I am having trouble connecting to any local services. ssh, telnet, rsh, and others.
<wyrd> can you pastebin the output of route -n for me please?
<wyrd> and iptables -L -n, just in case
<bigredradio> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40312/
<wyrd> ah ha!
<wyrd> no route to 1927.0.0.1
<wyrd> *127
<bigredradio> But I cannot ping my ipaddress either.
<wyrd> if you ping your ip it goes through that secreetly
<wyrd> i think
<wyrd> route add -net 127.0.0.0
<wyrd> that should fix it
<bigredradio> route add -net 127.0.0.0
<bigredradio> SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument
<bigredradio> WTF?
<wyrd> hmmm
<wyrd> did you use sudo?
<bigredradio> I am already root
<wyrd> oh
<wyrd> ok
<wyrd> same error here
<wyrd> odd, that's straight from the man page
<bigredradio> wyrd: what version are you?
<wyrd> of route?
<bigredradio> yes, and xubuntu
<bigredradio> net-tools 1.60
<bigredradio> route 1.98 (2001-04-15)
<wyrd> net-tools 1.60
<wyrd> and xubuntu edgy, i think
<wyrd> hmmm
<wyrd> i haven't a lo route either
<wyrd> but i can ping localhost
<bigredradio> Since it is more than ping failing, I suspect something deeper.
<wyrd> this is weird
<wyrd> dodgy routing is all i can think of
<wyrd> is lo up?
<bigredradio> wyrd: yeah. From what I can tell.
<bigredradio> wyrd: hold the phone
<bigredradio> ifup lo reported already configured. I took it down, then brought it back up and it now works.
<wyrd> cool
<wyrd> wonder what's changed
<bigredradio> thanks for your help.
<wyrd> no worries
<bigredradio> I think this may have to do with the new module I use. I read about taking eth0 down and back up to work, but did not suspect same issue with lo.
<wyrd> what module was that?
<bigredradio> (Also explains why I don't get X on boot). I have to startx manually.
<bigredradio> e1000-ich9
<wyrd> x needs lo
<bigredradio> I updated /etc/init.d/networking to take down and bring up all interfaces on start.
<bigredradio> Band-aid for now
<wyrd> hmmm
<bigredradio> Checking if X comes up on boot. Be back later.
<wyrd> there must be a btter way
<wyrd> k
<bigredradio> wyrd: No luck fixing X. That one still baffles me. It attemps to start on boot, but appears to fail, but log in as user and run startx, no problems.
<wyrd> odd
<wyrd> can you do tail /var/log/whatever you x log is in paste bin?
<bigredradio> wyrd: There is a lot of data. Not much helpful.
<bigredradio> wyrd: That will have to be for another day. Gotta get *some* work done today.
<bigredradio> take care.
<wyrd> ok
<wyrd> you too
<wyrd> bye
<Alkivar> i love you people seeding the 7.04 torrent
<Alkivar> 941kB/sec
<Alkivar> direct download i was maxing at 240kB/sec
<tombar_> when is going to be xubuntu 7.10 released? 18th october?
<pcrtech> seems to be
<pcrtech> there is a countdown on the ubuntu and fluxbuntu pages
<jet65> I'm having problems connecting to the internet on Xubuntu. I have a belkin wireless G usb network adapter and I can't get the ndis wrapper to run correctly. Any suggestions?
<jet65> Could anyone tell me where I could get started on setting up a wireless connection from Xubuntu? It works when I boot windows
<Lewin> jet are you on 7.04?
<jet65> Yes.
<Lewin> have the case sensitive ssid and password for your wireless router?
<jet65> I can get into the router from the main computer if that's what you mean, the routers on a different computer.
<Lewin> when you go to system>network is your wireless card visible?
<jet65> I have to get on the other computer upstairs to check tha, but i know it is registered within the network. Do i still need to go check?
<Lewin> what kind of encryption are you using? wpa2 enterprise?
<jet65> wep
<jet65> and I do have the web key for it
<jet65> i apologize lewin but I have to go. thanks for the help i'll log on again in about 4 1/2 hours hopefully
<Lewin> does anyone know command to restart ps2 mouse? i plug in my ps2 mouse after i boot up (with kvm switch) and it will not automatically detect but keyboard will work. xubuntu 7.10
<Mark7> It's not fair :(
#xubuntu 2007-10-12
<lesshaste> how do I check the microphone volume levels? I just upgraded to skype 1.4.x and the volumes are not really low
<lesshaste> are *now* really low
<Alkivar> can someone explain to me how i'm running out of memory during install... if its supposed to work with 128mb and i've got 160mb?
<Alkivar> [1708.125770]  Out of memory: kill process 7240 (xfce-mcs-manage_ score 9303 or a child
<Alkivar> _ should be )
<homanj> just curious, upgrade path from feisty to gutsy pretty stable/
<decay> Hi, just did a fresh install. Internet isn't working. what should i do?
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<splinter> salut les mec
<RRichard> If i want two HDD's on my system the first C: is mount / and the second D: ?
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing  list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Downloads: http://xubuntu.org/get | Gutsy Release Candidate (UNSTABLE): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/rc/
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<protak> hello, i have an installationsproblem, do u can help me?
<totalwormface> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<protak> ok
<totalwormface> :P
<protak> do u speak german?
<totalwormface> no
<protak> i tryed to install xubuntu to 3 computers - at one it was succefull, in the rest twoes - not
<protak> i have an problem with grub loader
<protak> now at the 1st computer (laptop, esc elitegroup) it can starts just with the live-cd :(
<protak> without them there are seeing the full screen of ??????????????? (ich think, or something else)
<totalwormface> o_0
<protak> at the 2d computer () ist a similar problem - the grub says : error 21 end nothing els - i can start them just with live-cd
<totalwormface> let me check up on error 21
<totalwormface> did you check the cd for erros?
<totalwormface> *errors?
<protak> yes
<protak> there wasent
<protak> at one of 3 computers was the installation succefull - i write on them
<TheSheep> Error 21 means "Can not find disk".
<protak> but the other 2 :(
<TheSheep> protak: SATA?
<totalwormface> thank you sheep :] 
<protak> o, i suppose i know, no
<protak> in was throu an usb-memorystick
<protak> at the second computer i installed xubuntu to the stick, because i dont wonted distroing windows and there warent free disc space
<TheSheep> I think that to boot from an usb stick, you need to use something else than grub
<protak> but the usb-memorystick was on the usb-pcmcia card - and i suppose, it dont recognised
<protak> but are there ways to install grub or lilo for minimally start the windows on the one from the computers,
<protak> ?
<protak> for example - are anywhere a live-cd, were i can install lilo or grub without installing an operating sisthem?
<protak> systhem
<maxamillion> protak: yes, i believe there is a grub-install application somewhere on the live cd
<protak> but when i have installed a xubuntu on the computer - how can i configure lilo, that it will find the xubuntu there?
<decay> Can't connect to the internet. any ideads? Restricted drivers show my graphic card and network card. but i can't enable them
<protauk> is it possible to start live-cd from an usb-memorystick? i can't write cd's
<decay> Where are the themes located?
<decay> protauk, try the ubuntu channel.
<protauk> what is ubuntu channel?
<protauk> AAA
<totalwormface> /usr/share/themes
<protauk> sorry
<decay> #ubuntu
<protauk> thx
<decay> protauk, that question isn't specific to xubuntu, therefore other channels may help you also. np
<decay> totalwormface, thanks
<protauk> thx, decay, i understood
<Daviey> Hey, is the RC alternate borked?
<Daviey> two burns, with correct MD5 are giving me debootstrap error and unable to install a vim package (no big loss there eh?)
<totalwormface> :P
<Daviey> vim-tiny to be exact
<totalwormface> did you check launchpad for this error?
<Teejay__> hi
<Teejay__> I'm just wondering is there a list of applications which come installed with xubuntu
<Teejay__> never mind I've already found one in the xubuntu documentation
<protauk> /# ubuntu
<homersimpsons> sera
<homersimpsons> mi serve aiuto x l'installazione di x ubuntu su un vekkio p 500 con ram 128...
<homersimpsons> italiani? ci sono?
<homersimpsons> L'argomento di #xubuntu : Official Xubuntu Support Channel
<homersimpsons> ?
<vinze> homersimpsons, it's an English channel...
<homersimpsons> tnx
<homersimpsons> by
<vinze> Bye
* Netham45 needs to reboot, brb.
<tester__> I realise 7.1 is in beta, but does anyone know how to get the Desktop to mount an AudioCD the way it always has so as to play back audio? If not it's no biggie- this IS a testing box.
<hyper_ch> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<J-_> I'm just in the process of installing Xubuntu 7.04, and with this machine and another one, while hte boot process goes, it says something about ACPI - unable to locate RSDP
<J-_> Is this a big issue?
<J-_> Can I correct it?
<hyper_ch> !acpi | J-_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !apic | J-_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !noapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !noacpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noacpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> :(
<TheSheep> !botabuse | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: why isn't there a factoid for it?
<TheSheep> !boot | J-_
<ubotu> J-_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<junkeR> does anyone know where to find a xubuntu 7.10 changelog?
<J-_> TheSheep: Why would I need boot options? It says ACPI - unable to locate RSDP, then after a few seconds it books.
<J-_> boots even
<TheSheep> J-_: RDSP
<TheSheep> J-_: it's just a warning
<TheSheep> J-_: not very important
<J-_> What can I do to correct it??
<J-_> or does it need correcting?
<J-_>  !RDSP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdsp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<J-_> !Info RDSP
<ubotu> Package rdsp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<J-_> !locate RDSP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locate rdsp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* J-_ blehs
<nanonyme> j-_, use tools in your own ubuntu? :P
<J-_> Not sure if there are any tooks in my ubuntu, possibly junk. I need to reformat my own machine soonish =P it's needing a facelift.
<J-_> tools yeah
<J-_> apparently my fingers need adjusting too
<cheeseboy> hi
* J-_ does a scroll lock + scroll lock + UP to see if the other machine is finished gabbing
<cheeseboy> how do i put a video_ts file on dvd and have it play in dvd player?
<J-_> dunno, but check out devede
<J-_> !info devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<J-_> it's an easy program to do stuff yes.
<nanonyme> j-_, could you please do another action?
<nanonyme> oops, sorry
<nanonyme> noticed a bug earlier :)
<J-_> ...
<J-_> what was that about? >.>
* J-_ doesn't know
<nanonyme> lowercase.pl
<nanonyme> i realized it doesn't work for actions
<TheSheep> J-_: sorry, you can get newer hardware that has RDSP support :)
* J-_ deaddesks. I'm not getting newer hardware for someone elses computer =P
<J-_> headdesks even
<J-_> but yeah, thanks for responding. Now I know it's a hardware problem
<TheSheep> J-_: it's not really a problem
<J-_> I'm guessing it's just because the hardware is old.
<TheSheep> J-_: it just tells you it didn't find Root System Description Pointer (sorry, it was rsdp after all) and won't be using it
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189190 <-- some details
<alnokta> hi TheSheep
<J-_> cool, thanks
<TheSheep> aloha alnokta
<alnokta> TheSheep, how is it going ?
<TheSheep> alnokta: doing a theme for oddmuse now
<alnokta> TheSheep, ah is it cool (oddmuse)?
<TheSheep> alnokta: extremally ;)
<alnokta> TheSheep, cool, i will test soon :)
* J-_ just leaves the error alone =D
* alnokta goes to vacuum :(
<J-_> Woo hoo, xubuntu installed, in the process of updating. Have to see if sound works too.
<J-_> Hopefully it does, *crosses fingers*
<wyrd> probably will
<wyrd> compatabity's pretty good these days
<J-_> yeah for sure
<J-_> Should I install a ethernet driver? Or, would a generic one already be installed>
<J-_> I'm only getting like 35-40 kb/s could be my router which is crap.
<J-_> should I do a dist upgrade?
<J-_> i'm at 7.04
<TheSheep> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Release Candidate information and release notes can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/710rc - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - The RC is development software and as such unstable, support *ONLY* in #ubuntu+1
<TheSheep> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<J-_> I should have before installing software updates =P
<J-_> 6 days to go for release anyway
<J-_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<jet65> can anybody help me get a wireless connection set up with xubuntu? I have a wireless usb adapter (Belkin) and i can't get ndiswrapper to work.
<J-_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jet65> thanks ive had problems getting ndiswrapper to run right this might help
<Zambezi> I decided to record every time I stopped a non-working connection and this time my cellphone ran out of battery so I didn't record it. Now I'm going to do so until it happens.
<ancient1> heya
<ancient1> new installation , 7.04, I don't have audio at all , no device ( SB16)
<ancient1> I have winXP on this machine and it works
<alnokta> TheSheep, oddmuse.org 500 Internal Server Error error
<TheSheep> alnokta: works for me
<alnokta> TheSheep, "Works for me" does not mean it is ok.
<alnokta> :P
* J-_ chuckles
<J-_> how can I get xubuntu to automagically trigger a panel icon when setting a launcher up?
<J-_> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<vistakiller> :P
<J-_> Man, I cannot believe my city is not listed in the weather applet. there's only 500,000 people here
<J-_> wth
<J-_> It was listed in Ubuntu
<J-_> god this sucks
<J-_> actually, it worked...
<J-_> =D
<J-_> searched with no capitals
<wbadger> glad we could help you :P
<J-_> =) another problem =|
<J-_> when I queue for updates in synaptic the translations en_ca fail to initialize while looking for updates
<J-_> what can I do about that?
<wbadger> I have no idea
<wbadger> I use command line for that
<wbadger> sorry
<J-_> yeah same thing
<J-_> sudo apt-get update
<J-_> heh
<Matts> !nvidia one-liner
<Matts> mhh, does this work the same for ubuntu ?
<ancient1> hi . can someone help me ? the audio card , SB16 , isn't present
<ancient1> sorry if my PC will crash
<ancient1> i.e excuse mua
<DaBeowulf> I'm a bit paranoid atm. Is it true that there's been an HP printer related security update released today?
<ancient1> ffs ..
<ancient1> did anyone answer me while I was recovering from a blank screen ? :/
<DaBeowulf> ancient1 can you answer this one plz: I'm a bit paranoid atm. Is it true that there's been an HP printer related security update released today?
<DaBeowulf> Since you left nope.
<DaBeowulf> "(00:47:40) ancient1 hat den Raum verlassen (quit: Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))" after that? no.
<ancient1> ah. I have no idea , funny u ask because i disabled its autoload today ( don't have prn )
<ancient1> danke
<DaBeowulf> well apps->system->UpdateManager
<ancient1> ich habe keine annung uber die HP frage
<DaBeowulf> :/
<ancient1> did I write correctly ?
<DaBeowulf> It even has a Chronik..
<DaBeowulf> Yes you'd go through as German.,
<ancient1> so whats the problem ? it should appear in the repository
<ancient1> heh
<ancient1> I am new to xubuntu/linux
<ancient1> but not totaly new
<DaBeowulf> okay what's your hplip version then?
<ancient1> how can I tell ?
<DaBeowulf> apps->system->UpdateManager
<ancient1> sec
<DaBeowulf> er synaptec sorry
<DaBeowulf> What's your problem btw as I joined right when you left.?
<DaBeowulf> *Synaptic even
<ancient1_> again.. sorry . froze
<DaBeowulf> What's your problem then? :)
<ancient1_> pc isn't stable or I reset too quickly :)
<ancient1_> old PC, 450 /128Mb
<ancient1_> TNT1
<DaBeowulf> YOur question.. as I joined right when you left the first time.
<ancient1_> what it was ??
<DaBeowulf> Yes.
<ancient1_> update manager working ..
<ancient1_> the SoundBlaster 16  isn't showing
<DaBeowulf> oi I wouldn't know how to help with that other than ask in #ubuntu and use search engines..
<ancient1_> ok. I see HP in update manager !! 3 updated files HPIJS, HPLIP, HPLIP-DATA
<DaBeowulf> Ha thanks I saw it in the repos, too and figured I'm just looney and prolly should go to sleep lol
<ancient1_> well , i know it works because I have winXP on this machine , another HDD (1.2GB LOL)
<ancient1_> BeWolfed maybe ??
<ancient1_> steppenwolf
<ancient1_> Pumpernickel, Hi . could u help me get my SB16 recognised ? it does work in winXP i have here too.
<DaBeowulf> I have a PIII500 with a TNT2 and 128 or 192 MB ram on my window porch thingy in anti static plastic.
<DaBeowulf> Lying on it on some foam .. my old system
<ancient1_> don't leave it like this or it will decay . happened to my old 286
<DaBeowulf> I reused the case and the drives well everything except the above mentioned.
<ancient1_> such old case ...
<DaBeowulf> No sunlight I rarely lift the shades..
<DaBeowulf> It'll go bad nevertheless? Why?
<ancient1_> I still have all my HDDs ( well not the faulty IBM deathstars)
<ancient1_> why not .
<ancient1_> send me the stuff :) I could use it
<DaBeowulf> It's my backup in case this one dies..
#xubuntu 2007-10-13
<ancient1_> aha . but u should assemble and power it up peridically . it help keep it intact
<DaBeowulf> TNT1 btw.. which one?
<ancient1_> Creatiive's
<DaBeowulf> =o
* DaBeowulf envies you
<ancient1_> and my 1st HDD, Fireball 1280A 1.2GB , and my next - IBM Deskstar 6.4GB
<DaBeowulf> Unreal's Creative Shadow renderer would work given you use the right drivers, too...
<ancient1_> why do u envy me ?
<ancient1_> hehe , thats history
<DaBeowulf> ^ see the last remark
<DaBeowulf> Unreal never dies.
<ancient1_> I believe I still have their drivers
<ancient1_> but it runs slow
<ancient1_> I would never forget the first scene in Unreal..
<ancient1_> absolutly stunning
<ancient1_> HBUDEE ?
<ancient1_> HABUDEE
<ancient1_> lol
<ancient1_> Pumpernickel,  feel like answering me few Q ?
<wbadger> anything interesting in gutsy xubuntu?
<ancient1_> the monkey ;)
<DaBeowulf> New Xfce.. we'll all update next week, eh?
<ancient1_> gibbon ..
<ancient1_> they have a page that lists the new stuff
<DaBeowulf> actually more like in 5 days.
<wbadger> DaBeowulf, I don't think there's a new xfce...
<ancient1_> DaBeowulf,  do u know how to see the boot messages ?
<ancient1_> new Gnome , OpenOffice something ....
<DaBeowulf> There should be a log
<DaBeowulf> Or boot in textmode
<ancient1_> last line not understood
<DaBeowulf> with sudo telinit (and I forgot the number)
<ancient1_> should be a command for that
<wbadger> !what's new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what's new - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wbadger> :(
<wbadger> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<wbadger> nothing looks realyl interesting.. just that backup X stuff
<J-_> Should I blacklost IPv6?
<J-_> blacklist even
<ancient1_> why
<DaBeowulf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe3/Xubuntu Here's what we remember I think.
<ancient1> hi , lspci shows no audio device. I have ISA SB16
<ancient1> what sound system xubuntu uses ?  not alsa me'think
<alnokta> alsa
<ancient1> hmm , alsaconf says command not found
<ancient1> no audio device :/  its there .. on ISA slot
<J-_> how can I find out what soundcard I have?
<ancient1> settings manager .  or lsmod ?
<ancient1> or lspci
<ancient1> but my isa card don't show
<pbx> I'm running xubuntu with wmii... sacrilege?
<emdash> i have a friend with a core2 duo laptop
<emdash> would I use the i386 distribution with this? or is the amd64 compatible
<feliciano> will have ship xubuntu??
<feliciano> hey,, when I do xdpyinfo | grep resolution I get 92x92... how can I change it to 96x96??? I try modify Xft.xrdb but still return 92x92
<feliciano> nobody here??
<alnokta> why we cannot owner of files/folders from thunar's properties dialog?
<portablejim> Can someone please assist me in removing items from the menu. (7.04)
<portablejim> Found the answer through Google.
<eli`> how do i reconfigure xfce4 if it fails after i install it?
<eli`> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eli`> is how to for regular ubuntu
<eli`> but i don't know what it is for x
<eli`> nevermind it is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eli`> but it "whiptails"
<ancient1> hi . how do I input kernel command (pci=routeirq) at boot time ?
<needles> hey, im using icewm
<ancient1> hi . how do I input kernel command (pci=routeirq) at boot time ?
<needles> how do i look at folders?
<needles> like say, my /home directory
<needles> with a file browser
<needles> i dont see anywhere for it
<ancient1> don't ask me .. no idea
<TheSheep> needles: Thunar
<TheSheep> needles: the file manager is called Thunar
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: he said in icewm
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: icewm is a window manager, not file manager
<TheSheep> !boot | ancient1
<ubotu> ancient1: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<needles> TheSheep : i know, but how would i look at files while im on here?
<needles> surely its possible
<TheSheep> needles: yes, thunar will work on icewm too
<needles> ah, yes
<needles> so it does
<needles> thanks
<TheSheep> needles: alternatively you can try rox
<needles> TheSheep : any difference?
<TheSheep> needles: it's a different program
<TheSheep> needles: works differently
<TheSheep> needles: personally I think it has very weird menus
<needles> TheSheep : icewm?
<needles> or thunar
<needles> thunar suits me well enough
<TheSheep> needles: I was thinking thunar vs rox
<needles> rox isnt in the repos
<needles> and i dont feel much like hunting it down, but its something to know i guess
<TheSheep> !info rox
<ubotu> Package rox does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<needles> i wonder why
<TheSheep> !info rox-filer
<ubotu> rox-filer: A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<TheSheep> full name :)
<needles> oh, well there we go
<needles> why do you guys use xfce vs kde
<needles> this is a server, but i actually use kubuntu
<TheSheep> needles: kde is too manual
<TheSheep> needles: you need to put too much work into it to make it usable
<TheSheep> needles: and it has so many options and controls that you never use
<TheSheep> needles: plus, QT is ugly :P
<cjae_> does anyone know when the new xfce menu editor will be available?
<needles> TheSheep : hm, i find it more usable and configurable than xfce
<needles> quite the opposite
<TheSheep> cjae_: I was playing the 4.6 from svn some 1.5 month ago and it wasn't there yet
<TheSheep> needles: configurable != usable
<cjae_> Ok
<needles> TheSheep : rox is nice
<TheSheep> needles: I need usable without manually configuring everything :)
<needles> TheSheep : i get what you mean
<TheSheep> needles: changing all fonts in opera takes 45 minutes
<Cable86> could try fluxbuntu when it's released :-)
<needles> TheSheep :i dont think ive ever attempted that
<needles> but im not fond of opera to begin with
<needles> Cable86 : fluxbuntu looks interesting
<TheSheep> needles: well, I have some commercial fonts with good hinting and I'd like to take advantage of them
<Cable86> opera is fast, but it looks like crap in anything but QT
<needles> psst, swiftweasel is the bestest one there is
<Cable86> needles:  i am interested in checking it out when it's released next week...i probably won't use it full time, but i want to see what it's all about
<needles> Cable86 : ill be doing the same thing
<Cable86> i tried swiftweasel for a bit, and didn't notice any dramatic speed difference....so i figured, why bother?
<needles> it seemed to work for me
<needles> i dont really like opera beause its not open source and im used to firehot keys, so thats the story on that
* TheSheep is addicted to firefox's grab&drag
<TheSheep> I wish it was build in in gtk
<hyper_ch> grab&drag?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you scroll by just clicking anywhere outside the text and dragging
<hyper_ch> ah, really?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you can also do 'flicks' to make it scroll continously
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: it's brilliant if you use a tablet
* hyper_ch doesn't have a tablet
* Cable86 doesn't have a tablet either.
<Cable86> sounds interesting though
<cjae_> http://pastebin.ca/735017
<needles> needles/#xubuntu wishes he had tablet
<hyper_ch> cjae_: there's more than just the menu.xml
<cjae_> and if anyone has time http://pastebin.ca/735016
<hyper_ch> --> you make those things with:     /me wisches he had a tablet
<cjae_> hyper_ch, ok where
<needles> hyper_ch : good good
* needles just did that for the first time
* needles is glad to finally know how
<hyper_ch> cjae_: I think in the same folder
<TheSheep> cjae_: .wine usually contains all the windows drives and registry
* Cable86 is proud of needles.
<cjae_> TheSheep, so you think I should not be worried about the files in /opt/ ? and that they are just part of picasa
<TheSheep> cjae_: it depends on the nature of the spyware you installed, if it's some kind of virus that attached to picasa, there can still be problems when you run picasa. But I think it's unlikely,
<needles> whats the easiest way to set up a file server
<needles> i saw a samba web config interface somewhere
<needles> ah, SWAP nevermind
<TheSheep> needles: lots of howtos on the forums
<TheSheep> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cjae_> TheSheep, that's kind of what I figured so just out of curiosity what if one did not have wine installed and installed and only installed picasa would there still be wine entries?
<Cable86> cjae_:  no, picasa simply contains a version of wine embedded in it
<TheSheep> cjae_: 'entries'?
<cjae_> Cable86, oh ok
<Cable86> so technically google did not port picasa to linux, they simply made it capable of running on linux via wine
<Cable86> which is unfortunate, but at least they did something i guess
<cjae_> Cable86, wow lazy
<cjae_> Cable86, I gues I could look but this is probably the case with google earth as well?
<Cable86> cjae_:  i believe so, but don't know for sure.  i do know for sure that picasa is this way though
<cjae_> I guess  not though with google earth cause I would have had wine files from it too when ran locate
<Cable86> cjae_:  well, wikipedia says that earth uses Qt, so if that's right then earth runs natively
<Cable86> cjae_:  but picasa definitely uses wine
<cjae_> If I delete all files under ~/.config/menus/applications-merged  I should be rid of the other folder in my app menu?
<needles> samba can be used for filesharing amongst other linux computers as well, correct?
<needles> this is my first file server
<TheSheep> needles: yes, although better use ftp or scp
<needles> hmm
<Cable86> isn't nfs used for sharing between linux boxen?
<TheSheep> needles: coupled with avahi it gives the same functionality
<needles> i have linux/windows machines at my house
<cjae_> did anyone respond to mu last question, sorry had to log out and back in
<hyper_ch> I use ssh/sftp for sharing
<TheSheep> Cable86: nfs can be used too, although it
<TheSheep> Cable86: it doesn't use per user authentication
<needles> heres the story, i have an old box at home with a lonely 12 gig hd that im trying to set up to be access from my main rig in my room
<needles> accessed*
<cjae_> my menu is seriously screwed up
<TheSheep> Cable86: instead it exports filesystem together with its rights and ownership
<needles> should i use nfs instead?
<needles> would that be easier?
<cjae_> When I install wine I do not get that nice wine-> wine configuration and subfolder etc...
<TheSheep> needles: nfs is especially useful when you want to have something permanently shared
<TheSheep> !nfs | needles
<ubotu> needles: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<needles> TheSheep : thats somewhat the case
<needles> itll just be a universal storage space from the many comps at my house
<hyper_ch> needles: so sort of want to automount the shared folder there into the other computers or do you want to build up a connection to that one and then transfer files that way?
<needles> automount would be the nicest way
<needles> so it would just be like an external drive
<TheSheep> needles: then put it in your /etc/fstab
<TheSheep> needles: that howto should tell you how
<needles> TheSheep : yeah seems to be pretty helpful
<needles> TheSheep : and /etc/fstab is where i would but a file to be shared?
<needles> thanks for the help all, ive got it up and running
<needles> nfs file server
<needles> ive got to be off to bed, peace
<CH1P> "wired connection" or "ethernet" doesn't appear in administration > network
<TheSheep> CH1P: does 'ifconfig -a' show it?
<CH1P> thesheep: no
<TheSheep> CH1P: apparently a kernel module for your card is missing
<warbler> G'day all. I'm using xubuntu on a headless server with vnc and the first time I open something - thunar or the home folder link for example - they open then close straight away. How can I get around this?
<predaeus> warbler, can you open a terminal?
<predaeus> ah
<predaeus> sorry, I don't know, must be related to the headlessness :-)
<warbler> predaeus - everything works ok - just need to open thunar etc twice before they will stay open
<grazie> warbler: have you tried launching thunar from a terminal? It may give you a useful error message.
<warbler> grazie - will try that - but it seems to be every program on first launch opens then closes immediately... wondered if it was usual or my set up?
<warbler> thunar launchers ok first go from terminal - so maybe it is a X problem with vnc? This is my first go at a server and all works ok except this minor glitch.
<grazie> can you not test the server with a monitor?
<warbler> I spent a couple of days using the server with a monitor, keyboard and mouse when I first set it up - my first go at this so I needed to be sure it worked and it behaved normally - that's why I'm wondering if it is simply a vnc issue.
<warbler> have six computers hooked up to the xubuntu server via nfs and it's all working fine except the need to start  things twice each time a computer first accesses a program on the server...
<predaeus> Does anybody know how to remove a bookmark from the xfce4-places-plugin? I omitted to remove the bookmark from the sidebar in Thunar, removed the actual directory and now I can't get rid of the entry. I just tried restarting the plugin.
<predaeus> I could not locate the file where that info is stored. "locate places" did not show relevant files.
<predaeus> Hm, probably some gtk lib needs to be restarted to change the state.
<predaeus> brb
<predaeus> nah, that did not help. Checking bug reports...
<predaeus> ah found the relevant info on the xfce4 page
<warbler> predaeus: xfce-places-plugin : - what do you do to access this/
<warbler> *?
<predaeus> ah, sorry I am on Gutsy Beta, might not be available in Feisty yet.
<predaeus> ok, removed the relevant .gtk-bookmarks entry as a fix.
<junkeR> hey, I downloaded and installed 7.10 last night
<junkeR> when I open a music file using totem, it automatically sets itself to "always on top"
<junkeR> anyway I can disable that?
<wbadger> junkeR, I don't know, but if it's 7.10 related maybe you'll find more help in #ubuntu+1
<junkeR> thank you
<nanonyme> hey, is there some nokia phone bluetooth connectivity program for linux?
<predaeus> nanonyme, also ask in #ubuntu
<nanonyme> i will, just didn't want to cross-post before i get at least some answer :)
<Usiu> Hi
<Usiu> Does Xubuntu 7.04 have pidgin ?
<Usiu> on iso image ?
<Usiu> plz help
<junkeR> no it does not
<junkeR> it comes with GAIM but you can upgrade to pidgin
<junkeR> you'll have to add in a new source in the repository list though
<junkeR> 7.10 comes with pidgin by default
<Usiu> hm..
<Usiu> I am looking for low memory desktop
<Usiu> liveCD
<Usiu> and pidgin
<Usiu> how about 7.05?
<TheSheep> Usiu: livecds are usually memory-hungry
<nanonyme> predaeus, btw, got an answer. gnokii :)
<junkeR> Usiu: you should download the 7.10 alternate installer, then install fluxbox or something similar
<Usiu> junkeR, hm.. howabout xfce?
<junkeR> XFCE is installed by default on Xubuntu
<Usiu> junkeR, is there any Ubuntu for low memory hardware ?
<Usiu> ok..
<junkeR> fluxbuntu is being released very soon
<Usiu> but is xfce fast on 256ram
<TheSheep> Usiu: but livecd will eat most of that ram just to run the system
<junkeR> it's fast on my 512MB
<junkeR> I used it on 256 as well and it runs very good
<junkeR> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<junkeR> xubuntu only requires 64MB to run
<Usiu> how about fluxubuntu?
<nanonyme> well, yes. the requirements are always too low though
<nanonyme> that is, OS's tend to be hardly usable if you only follow the requirements :)
<junkeR> XP wasn't all that bad on my Thinkpad..  Which had the base requirements
<TheSheep> junkeR: livecd requires 192MB
<junkeR> I was talking about the alternate (text mode) installer though
<Usiu> Well my gril has 256ram and its shared with graphic card.. she is running winxp and it horribly slooow
<Usiu> so I want to give her livecd so she can get familiar with it
<nanonyme> junker, well, usually when you start installing programs you need, the system wants way more memory than the minimum req's
<Usiu> and install if she likes it
<nanonyme> heh, livecd won't make justice to xubuntu, really
<nanonyme> livecd's are very very slow
<junkeR> Usiu: why not try DamnSmallLinux?  Zenwalk?  UbuntuLite?
<junkeR> DamnSmall is a liveCD that can also be installed to the hard drive
<Usiu> Oh UbuntuLite ?
<Usiu> I'll try UbuntuLite
<Usiu> I hope it has pidgin
<junkeR> I don't think it does, I've never used it.
<Usiu> hmm server not found
<Usiu> i guess they stoped working on it
<junkeR> Usiu: read this http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/03/06/howto-ubuntu-lite-on-feisty/
<junkeR> I was able to download the package using those instructions
<junkeR> I have to go though, thank you everyone
<nanonyme> will probably be partly deprecated in a few days
<nanonyme> since gutsy is released on 18th
<Usiu> Ok
<Usiu> I'll wait until 7.10 fluxbuntu
<junkeR> hey, I have wireless setup in Xubuntu 7.10.  When I boot up the machine it asks for the password because the wireless wants to access it
<junkeR> can I disable that or something similar?
<brobostigon> hi, i use ppc feisty, and have realplayer installed, i wanted to watch the snooker from the bbc wbsite and it seems not to work, any ideas why this would happen, it seems to open realplayer within firefox, but not doing anyhing??
<vedd> anybody have any luck getting compiz-fusion to run on xubuntu?
<vedd> the built-in compositing in xfce works but i cant seem to get any of the cf features to work
<doko> please could somebody give me a hint how to configure the standard font size?
<wbadger> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wbadger> heh it did show something
<wbadger> sorry I have no solution for your particular problem
<wbadger> maybe
<wbadger> !font size
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about font size - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pumpernickel> doko: Applications > Settings > User interface settings
<J-_> I'm guessing, "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems Cyberblade/il (rev 6a)" is the video card? Can I get video accel going on it?
<J-_> !acceleration
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acceleration - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<J-_> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<J-_> hrm
<Pumpernickel> !info xserver-xorg-video-trident | J-_
<ubotu> j-_: xserver-xorg-video-trident: X.Org X server -- Trident display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.3-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 70 kB, installed size 228 kB
<garotosopa> Did Xubuntu developers tweak the desktop context menu? I don't see Create Folder, Paste, etc, on the official release.
<MattJ> Hi all, does Gutsy have any power management for laptops?
<MattJ> or would it need gnome-power-manager?
<vidd> does anyone know how to set the "windows" key to "left-click"?
* vidd knows that xmodmap is involved....
#xubuntu 2007-10-14
<Rynux91> hi
<Rynux91> is it possible to get Xubuntu to dual boot with another linux distro?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> is the other linux distro already installed?
<Rynux91> no
<vidd> if the other distro WAS already installed...the default install would detect it, and allow you to "make room" or use an open partition....
<vidd> then when grub was installed and configured, it would add the other distro to its list
<vidd> just like it does for that redman OS company
<vidd> otherwise...if you install *buntu first.... then the other distro would have to detect it, and add it to the bootloader
<Rynux91> so....if I install the other distro first, then install Xubuntu...it'll work fine?
<Rynux91> the other distro is puppy linux btw
<vidd> should be fine....
<vidd> if you do the reverse....it should STILL be fine...but i may not be able to help if it isnt
<vidd> =] 
<Rynux91> ok
<Rynux91> I'll test it and see what happens...
<Rynux91> not like this is a primary use computer in my house anyway..
<dav-e> Is there a program (or guide) to customize the xubuntu install cd that runs under Windows?  I found the ubuntu customization kit but it requires being in linux, and since the os just died while upgrading to 7.10 I want to have it customized before I install it.
<user1> hi
<cheeseboy> how do i delete sessions
<cheeseboy> then disable them
<cheeseboy> anyone?
<rynux91> hey guys
<rynux91> got a weird question...
<rynux91> can I install multiple versions of Xubuntu on the same hard drive?
<rynux91> I have my 6.06 and my 7.04 disk...running of the 7.04 disk now...
<jet65> Can I have help uninstalling Xubuntu? I doulbe boot and done
<jet65> *don't want to ruin my hard drive or anything
<jet65> Anyone? Could you at least tell me if "sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop" is the right command?
<jet65> How do I completely remove Xubuntu from  my computer and undo my partitions?
<TheSheep> jet65: just remove the partitions and restore MBR with any other operating system (or a parody of an operating system) you are using
<TheSheep> jet65: obviously you cannot delete it from within itself
<jet65> sorry to sound so dumb how do i do that?
<jet65> Yes, do I need to use the livecd againg?
<jet65> *again?
<TheSheep> jet65: do you have any other operating system on that computer?
<jet65> Windows ME (shameshameshame)
<TheSheep> jet65: then boot into it and use it to remove the partitions and restore the mbr
<jet65> TheSheep: MBR?
<TheSheep> jet65: master boot record
<d1n0> Is there anyone who think I can get DualScreens (NOT with clone, Only Extended desktop) to work with ATI Radeon HD2400 on either Ubuntu, Xubuntu 7.04, 7.10?
<TheSheep> jet65: right now you have grub in it, you want to have the windows bootloader in it
<TheSheep> !xinerama | d1n0
<ubotu> d1n0: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jet65> TheSheep: so summarized I need to restore mbr in windows and get my partitions back?
<TheSheep> jet65: yes
<d1n0> doesnt anyone in the linux community know what i mean with "extended desktop" --- NOT ONE desktop, two desktop, on each monitor!
<TheSheep> !dualhead | d1n0
<ubotu> d1n0: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jet65> TheSheep: what's the best way to configure that? is there a windows program to do that?
<TheSheep> jet65: no idea, don't use windows, try asking on ##windows
<d1n0> I'm about to give up these irc channels, sorry I did not mention: I've gone through EVERY single wiki guide that is.... I need LIVE help.
<jet65> TheSheep: thanks
<TheSheep> d1n0: you could also try the forums
<d1n0> tried everything
<TheSheep> d1n0: then you probably have more experience in this topic than anyone of us
<d1n0> yes, probably. that's why i'm lookin for someone with the same card or more linux-experience
<fiz1> hey, anybody know how to turn off a primary hard drive when booting from the live-cd
<TheSheep> !hdparm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> fiz1: see the manual for hdparm
<TheSheep> fiz1: man hdparm
<fiz1> i only need to turn it off long enough to install ubuntu onto a usb stick
<fiz1> will hdparm work for that?
<TheSheep> fiz1: I don't follow
<TheSheep> fiz1: why would you need to turn off the hdd for that?
<fiz1> ok, so i want to boot from a live cd, and install ubuntu/xubuntu onto a usb pendrive
<fiz1> i have XP on the computer and i dont want to mess up the mbr
<fiz1> so i have to turn off the primary hard drive
<TheSheep> fiz1: just don't tell the installer to install grub on your hdd
<fiz1> hmm
<fiz1> last time i tried it, it just did it automatically
<fiz1> hold on, im going to boot into ubuntu
<TheSheep> fiz1: you use the livecd or the laternate cd?
<fiz1> live-cd
<fiz1> but it was a different distro
<fiz1> alright, brb
<TheSheep> fiz1: ubiquity is the same
<TheSheep> rgh
<fiz1> thesheep: are you there?
<TheSheep> fiz1: yes
<TheSheep> fiz1: I was going to tell you that ubiquity will act the same both on xubuntu and ubuntu
<TheSheep> fiz1: it's the alternate installer that asks before installing grub
<TheSheep> fiz1: apparently they removed it from the livecd installer
<fiz1> hmm
<fiz1> so how can i use that?
<TheSheep> fiz1: I'm not sure
<TheSheep> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<fiz1> hmm
<TheSheep> fiz1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fiz1> yeah i tried that one
<fiz1> didnt persist
<fiz1> :(
<fiz1> im going to try this tutorial
<fiz1> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/07/03/xubuntu-feisty-now-from-usb-drive/
<Boneless> hi
<Boneless> i would like to know, does xubuntu have a desktop manager, or is it only a window manager?
<Boneless> in the latter case, are there any compatible lightweight desktop managers?
<warbler> What does a desktop manager do that a window manager doesn't?
<Boneless> it's just for having icons on the desktop
<Boneless> they are handy, after all
<hyper___ch> xfce is a desktop environment
<Boneless> is it?
<hyper___ch> yes
<Boneless> all the screenshots i've seen don't have icons on the desktop
<Boneless> i assumed it wasn't
<hyper___ch> Xfce is a lightweight desktop environment for various *NIX systems. Designed for productivity, it loads and executes applications fast, while conserving system resources.
<hyper___ch> www.xfce.org
<Boneless> ok
<Boneless> so you can also have icons on the desktop
<Boneless> but is it really much faster compared to ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Boneless> i'm running ubuntu, i've benne running it for two years now
<hyper___ch> Boneless: just test it and you'll see
<Boneless> ok, it's just that i have to back up all my things
<Boneless> (well, just /home actually)
<hyper___ch> why=?
<Boneless> and I wanted to avoid having to try it out and then eventually switch back
<Boneless> what are you referring to with "why?"
<hyper___ch> [11:19]  <Boneless> ok, it's just that i have to back up all my things
<Boneless> well
<Boneless> to have a clean install
<Boneless> i would format the partition
<Boneless> and install everything all over again
<Boneless> since I installed many things not from repositories
<Boneless> but by manual compiles and external repositories
<hyper___ch> why do you compile?
<hyper___ch> and why do you need to make a clean install?
<Boneless> i compile since some software
<Boneless> is not really up to date in the repositories
<Boneless> (such as aMSN... plus, I have recompiled it with antialiasing support - I recompiled the beta version of tcl/tk as well to let it work)
<TheSheep> that's why I usually keep /home on a separate partition
<Boneless> yeah, I know
<Boneless> that's what I would do today
<Boneless> but at the time
<Boneless> it didn't seem necessary
<hyper___ch> you could still create a seperate home partition
<hyper___ch> huhu TheSheep
<Boneless> the thing is
<Boneless> i probably could
<TheSheep> hello hyper___ch
<Boneless> resizing another partition
<Boneless> but! my HDD is only 13GB... and I have, erm, 247 MB free :D
<hyper___ch> 13gb isn't much
<Boneless> I know, i probably should buy a bigger HDD, but... $$$
<hyper___ch> hds don't cost much anymore
<Boneless> the thing is I'm saving for a new PC
<Boneless> since this one's an old one
<hyper_ch> :)
<Boneless> (PIII 850 Mhz, 256 MB RAM... it's an old IBM Netvista)
<hyper_ch> how big is your home folder?
<Boneless> let me check
<hyper_ch> cd /home
<hyper_ch> du
<Boneless> yeah, I'm using disk usage analyzer
<hyper_ch> du will tell you how much disk space is used in /home
<Boneless> yeah
<Boneless> i'ts faster this way, I've noticed :d
<Boneless> :D
<TheSheep> +
<Boneless> 7021320
<Boneless> (kB right?)
<hyper_ch> of that would by kb you'd use 7 tb
<hyper_ch> but it's 7 GB
<TheSheep> Boneless: use du -h
<Boneless> ok
<Boneless> 6,7G
<Boneless> ah, by the way, is there a command to show free space on disk?
<TheSheep> Boneless: df -h
<Boneless> cheers, mate
<Boneless> now that I think of it...
<Boneless> it there a way to convert a NTFS partition in a ext3 - ReiserFS - whatever?
<hyper_ch> Boneless: delete the partition and recreate it ;)
<Boneless> I supposed so :(
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no need t delete it, just format
<Boneless> well, the end result is just the same anyway...
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> if you have ntfs partitions that are not fully use, you could also resize them
<TheSheep> but less opportunities to make a mistake
<Boneless> anyway
<Boneless> is xubuntu 7.10 coming out on the same day as "regular" ubuntu?
<hyper_ch> I guess so
<Boneless> compatibility with Gnome and KDE apps is total, right?
<hyper_ch> yes
<Boneless> are my hardware specs enough for it anyway? using Gnome, everything is... well... sluggish
<hyper_ch> those apps will be more sluggish I tend to think
<Boneless> no, my greatest concern
<Boneless> is not with gnome-specific apps
<Boneless> actually, i don't really use gnome specific apps... the programs i use most are firefox, amsn, audacity, audacious, cd burning utilities...
<Boneless> which may be GTK apps... but isn't XFCE based on GTK?
<hyper_ch> it is
<Boneless> so I shouldn't have any problems... since the GTK libraries are preloaded to work with XFCE right?
<hyper_ch> depends on the libraries
<Boneless> what do you mean?
<whyking> hi
<whyking> why is pyqwt5 present in debian but not yet in ubuntu? its been around for a while..
<TheSheep> whyking: I don't know, but it seems that xubuntu uses gtk
<whyking> well... but it should be in the repositories..
<aryr100> hello all
<aryr100> what is the cmd for gconf-editor in xfce ?
<TheSheep> aryr100: none
<TheSheep> aryr100: gconf is a gnme thing
<TheSheep> gnome
<d1n0> is there a similar program in xfce?
<aryr100> yes i know how do i use the editor in xfce like i would use gconf-editor in nome ?
<TheSheep> d1n0: xfce keeps its configuration in text files
<TheSheep> d1n0: you just edit the files in ~/.config
<d1n0> aryr100: you need to sharpen your head and edit those bastards yourself :-)
<whyking> hm? I mean there is a settings manager
<TheSheep> d1n0: actually almost all options are available in the settings menu
<aryr100> lol thx
<d1n0> TheSheep: btw, it's aryr100 you should say this to :-)
<TheSheep> d1n0: I was responding to: 14:02 < d1n0> is there a similar program in xfce?
<d1n0> yeah, but i was just trying to help you understand him
<d1n0> just so we are clear on that one... : )))
<TheSheep> or her or it ;)
<d1n0> hehe
<d1n0> if it's a she i'll take her
<TheSheep> sigh
<TheSheep> d1n0: if you desperately want to meet a girl on irc, go to #ubuntu-ops ;)
<d1n0> haha :p
<aryr100> nope I'am a him lol
<TheSheep> d1n0: argh, it was a joke
<TheSheep> d1n0: although there are girls among the ops, you better not make them angry
<d1n0> yeah i know, just playing along... too bored..
<TheSheep> d1n0: do behave
<TheSheep> d1n0: don't play with ops
<TheSheep> d1n0: they are busy with keeping it all together
<d1n0> yep
<d1n0> wont do it again
<TheSheep> sorry, I should have encouraged you
<ancient1> hi.  " bash: alsaconf: command not found "  WHY ?
<TheSheep> !info alsautils
<ubotu> Package alsautils does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> !info alsa-utils
<ubotu> alsa-utils: ALSA utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.13-1ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 1026 kB, installed size 1848 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<TheSheep> ancient1: should be there :/
<ancient1> ... should I reinstall alsa ?
<TheSheep> ancient1: anyways, what do yuo need the alsaconf for?
<ancient1> my audio card is detected by kernel , but ..
<ancient1> sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<ancient1> FATAL: Error inserting snd_sb16 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16.ko): No such device
<TheSheep> ancient1: are you sure you have sb16?
<TheSheep> ancient1: the right module should be loaded automatically anyways
<ancient1> isapnp: Card 'Creative ViBRA16C PnP'
<ancient1> isapnp: Card 'U.S. Robotics Sportster 33600 FAX/Voice Int'
<ancient1> isapnp: 2 Plug & Play cards detected total
<TheSheep> hmm... maybe it uses the wrong one by default :/
<ancient1> there's nothing like : Soundblaster audio driver Copyright (C) by Hannu Savolainen 1993-1996
<ancient1> which I see on the net . no mention of any driver in dmesg
<ancient1> I have no audio device in xubuntu
<ancient1> any idea ?
<ancient1> if not , I'll go for a nap
<ancient1> thx anyway
<J-_> It seems as though when I go to shutdown my brother's computer, it doesn't shut down. My screen shuts down normally like it usually does, but the computer just sits on.
<J-_> Is this mornal?
<J-_> normal
<J-_> What can I do to fix this problem?
<TheSheep> J-_: you mean all the fans and disks are still working?
<nanonyme> acpi failure?
<J-_> yes fans working I can hear 1 anyway
<TheSheep> that's strange
<TheSheep> J-_: is this an old computer?
<J-_> fairly old yes
<J-_> I get an acpi warning
<TheSheep> J-_: if it has an AT power, not ATX, then it cannot powerdown itself
<J-_> "unable to locate RSDP"
<TheSheep> J-_: it has to be disabled manually
<J-_> k
<J-_> disabled manually, meaning shutting off? =P
<TheSheep> J-_: yes
<hraefn> hello all
<hraefn> anyone here to answer a question/give an opinion?
<d1n0> hraefn: yeah, probably anyone here is able to do that :-)
<hraefn> hehe
<hraefn> good
<hraefn> well, here it goes:
<hraefn> I'm running Xubuntu 7.10, and am okay with it...however, I have an older machine, and I'm looking to pare my OS down to the minimum
<hraefn> I'm wondering if there is another Ubuntu derivative for older machines
<hraefn> or if anyone could suggest a more light-weight Linux distro
<TheSheep> fluxbuntu
<hraefn> if that's allowed on here ;)
<TheSheep> dsl is pretty small
<hraefn> yeah
<TheSheep> archy can be easily cut down to size
<hraefn> I've got a P4 laptop
<TheSheep> archlinux
<hraefn> okay
<TheSheep> that's all I tried
<d1n0> i think xubuntu is what you are looking for =P
<hraefn> I've been scouring the nets looking for any suggestions/help, but I figured I'd come here and ask
<hraefn> hehe
<hraefn> I like Xubuntu, as it's easy for me to use, but I think I might want to move up the experience ladder and dive a bit further into Linux with Fluxbox/Blackbox...
<hraefn> tried them, and like them
<hraefn> but need to adjust to them
<hraefn> anyway, thanks for the suggestions
<hraefn> :)
<hraefn> hmmm...while I'm here...X Windows System libraries and headers would be found in which package???
<TheSheep> xorg-dev probably
<hraefn> good assumption...I'll plow through synaptic and look for it...
<hraefn> fabulous! thank you again!
<cjae> hi I have been asking in other forums for days anyway using k3b on 7.04 and cannot write dvd with .mpg and .mov to disc faster than .40x - 1.5x. The burner is a plextor that is capable of burning dvd5 @ 16x
<cjae> is this is long standing issue or can it be rectified
<cjae> and is this still an issue if one burns via cli?
<cjae> oh and it s not media cause I ve used noname, maxell and vertibatim
<ancient1> whole lotta problems ..  how do I increase fonts size globally ? this login they've become tiny
<K3rl0u4rn> hi ! is it possible with xfce to change the language for a single user ?
<cjae> took me 53 min to burn to burn dvd5
<ancient1> K3rl0u4rn, It should be possib;e .. but i don't know how
<K3rl0u4rn> ancient1: so do I think :)
<ancient1> actually i don't understand why u have this problem. session=user
<K3rl0u4rn> I don't get you point
<ancient1> well , you log in , right ? thats a user identification , right ?
<K3rl0u4rn> yep
<ancient1> there must be a session/user config
<K3rl0u4rn> sure
<ancient1> look at the log-out screen - there is "save session for future logins"  right ?
<K3rl0u4rn> yes
<ancient1> do u know how to get to nvidia controls ?
<ancient1> xubuntu is too problematic .. now I see that none of my cards is working properly under xubuntu
<K3rl0u4rn> what is nvidia doing with xfce language ?
<ancient1> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension version 1.6 is too old; the minimimum required
<ancient1>        version is 1.9.
<ancient1> nothing
<ancient1> i have my own problems too
<K3rl0u4rn> ok
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: online?
<dickydolittle> hi folks, can anyone help get ndis_wrapper working for wicd, can't connect to wpa network
<mwax> does anyone know if ubuntu has problems detecting usb 2.0 devices
<mwax> i have a couple external lacie drives connected by usb and when i look under hardware profiles, it notes all of my usb devices as 1.0
<mwax> how do i get it to detect everything as usb 2.0
<BlueParrot> Ok, the guys in Gutsy didn't seem to have any suggestions so before filing a bug I figured I'd ask here in case I've missed something obvious
<BlueParrot> Basically the help contents options in gnome based apps, opens yelp, but I get errors akin to "ghelp:gnumeric is an invalid URI" , even thou I have gnumeric-doc installed
<BlueParrot> it appears to apply for all gnome apps
<BlueParrot> is this a known problem , or do I likely miss something obvious ?
<BlueParrot> ah, nvm, seems to be a yelp issue... foudn an open bug : /
<gnomefreak> BlueParrot: i havent seen it please file a bug on it
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<BlueParrot> gnomefreak: hmm, I'm not sure actually
<BlueParrot> gnomefreak: At first I thought it might be this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/yelp/+bug/138770
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138770 in yelp "fails to open valid links" [Medium,Triaged] 
<BlueParrot> gnomefreak: but it seems to claim part of it is resolved
<BlueParrot> I guess gnumeric might miss the omf file ...
* BlueParrot checks
<BlueParrot> hmm, there is an omf file there
<warddr> hello
<warddr> I've got a question about keyboardsetting in xubuntu 6.0.6.1, how do I set the keyb layout to AZERTY (belgium)?
<uriahheep> ello
<uriahheep> does gutsy have compiz fusion support out-of-the-box?
<TheSheep> !gutsy | uriahheep
<ubotu> uriahheep: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<TheSheep> uriahheep: and yes
<TheSheep> uriahheep: (ubuntu that is, in xubuntu you have to install it additionally)
<uriahheep> ah, k... but that isn't complicated, is it?
<uriahheep> TheSheep: is there a network install version of the install cd?
<uriahheep> TheSheep: i need an iso that fits on my 256mb usb key :-/
<TheSheep> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheSheep> uriahheep: you should have a network install howto there
<TheSheep> uriahheep: there is the minimal cd, I thibk about 50MB
<uriahheep> alright, cool, thanks
<uriahheep> well, wait...
<uriahheep> what about for xubuntu though?
<TheSheep> uriahheep: minimal cd only installs the base system
<TheSheep> uriahheep: you need to install xubuntu-desktop manually after that
<uriahheep> ah, ok
<uriahheep> thanks for the info
<Mark7> Help me someone :(
<TheSheep> !ask | Mark7
<ubotu> Mark7: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mark7> Hey TheSheep
<Mark7> I need help with SIM
<Mark7> Hye Ubotu.  BTW, how are you both?
<TheSheep> !bot | Mark7
<ubotu> Mark7: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mark7> Is there a better IM client for xubuntu I'm not aware of?
<TheSheep> Mark7: I use gajim
<Mark7> Does that do multi-protocol?
<TheSheep> Mark7: no, only jabber, but there are jabber gateways to other protocols
<uriahheep> TheSheep: can i put the normal iso onto a usb key, but not include the packages in that, to save space on the key?
<uriahheep> cause i just want a quick-and-easy automated network install
<TheSheep> uriahheep: no idea, probably not
<TheSheep> uriahheep: but I've heard tehre is a tool for creating your own livecd with custom packages
<uriahheep> hmm, ok...
<Mark7> I'm installing gajim now
<Mark7> Let's see how far I get
<Mark7> Damn.  It's asking me for a jabber account
<TheSheep> Mark7: if you have a gmail account, then you already have a jabber account
<Mark7> I don't do Gmail
<TheSheep> Mark7: otherwise you can freely create accounts on most jabber servers
<Mark7> What about connecting to other protocols?
<TheSheep> Mark7: the servers can have gateways to other protocolas, running at them as services
<TheSheep> Mark7: once you're logged in, you do 'service discovery' on a server, and enable the gateways you want
<Mark7> Okay
<TheSheep> Mark7: most of them will then ask for your username and password from that protocol
<TheSheep> Mark7: what protocol do you want to use?
<Mark7> Yahoo, AIM and MSN
<TheSheep> Mark7: this should help you http://support.jabber.com/faqs/gatewayfaq/gatewayfaq.html
<TheSheep> Mark7: and this http://www.jabber.org/user/userfaq.shtml
<Mark7> Ta
<Mark7> I'm going to go and read those
<Mark7> BYe for now
<brodmann> anyone know the name of the file to see all of your NICs settings?
<TheSheep> brodmann: you mean /etc/network/interfaces ?
<brodmann> yup thank you
<westyvw> wheres the console in xubuntu?
<westyvw> ah accessories
<westyvw> i have a sis chip, it didnt identify my resolution, even though i specified. can i run xresprobe again?
<westyvw> nvm ill edit xorg.conf
<David-A> Is there a multimedia guide for xubuntu 7.10? (Have tried install gstream packages as listed in https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/codecs.html but didn't made totem work)
<westyvw> so i dont have a recognized sound chip or acpi, how can i turn off the acpi so i dont get warnings?
<xjkx> is xubuntu's kernel different than ubuntu's? i can boot xubuntu's livecd, but i can't boot ubuntu's
<Pumpernickel> No, but the memory requirements are slightly lower with Xubuntu.
<Pumpernickel> Depending on where the boot process is failing, that could be the problem.
<Pumpernickel> It could also just be a badly burnt cd.
<xjkx> nonono, i know, but when i say i can't boot, i really mean it, not to get the x up
<xjkx> it gives some errors of I/O which i believe that it just doesn't have the proper module to my IDE hd
<xjkx> on other distro i had the same I/O problem just before i recompiled the kernel
<xjkx> on ubuntu the problem is that i have the I/O while the system is being loaded, which takes me unable to load, install, recompile the kernel, as i done on the other system that just gave the errors when the system was installed
<xjkx> s/system/distro
<h3lloWorld> I dont really understand the difference between the alternative install down load and the Desktop one can anyone enlighten me?
<xjkx> h3lloWorld, one will boot the "whole" system, the desktop cd. Other will not, the alternate
<xjkx> if you prefer to install while runnig xfce you will like the desktop cd
<xjkx> if you want a text mode install/some more advanced stuff/had problems with the desktop cd/believes the desktop cd is too heavy (since its a livecd) you should try the alternate
<h3lloWorld> the alternative one is command line
<h3lloWorld> ?
<xjkx> like that, its a text mode install
<David-A> h3lloWorld: the  desktop cd is a live-cd. the alternate is not and has a less pretty user interface for install.
<xjkx> probably the alternate cd is like the slackware install, i couldn't load because of hardware problems so i can't tell you exactly
<David-A> historically "alternate" was required to install xubuntu on a prepartitioioned disk
<h3lloWorld> but wit hthe desktop one I can actually install the OS on to my HD right? When I think Live I think running off of like a cd/dvd/floppy/or flashdrive
<xjkx> you can
<h3lloWorld> Yeah this computer that I am installing it is not partitioned, does Xubuntu give me the option to partition my drive>
<David-A> but today I installed a xubuntu 7.10 rc from a livd cd
<xjkx> it does
<xjkx> you will have gparted on the live cd, which is the most easy and the greatest partitioner
<h3lloWorld> perfect, I think this is the OS I want for my PIII computer, especially with xfce environment
<xjkx> :)
<David-A> do you have more than 256 MB on that P III ?
<h3lloWorld> RAM?
<David-A> I have 380MB, I found 256 is not quite enough for xubuntu, if I want to use firfox and many other progs simultanosly.
<h3lloWorld> well I have some more at home, so you suggest more than 256, huh?
<h3lloWorld> David?
<David-A> firefox often use a lot. if you want to use firefox and other heavy progs at the same time 256MB feels a bit sluggish in my experience.
<h3lloWorld> this one only have 128 but I have plenty for at home
<h3lloWorld> will it even function at 128?
<David-A> Now I have 384MB and it works fine for me. (I don't edit movies.)
<David-A> a fresh xubuntu needs less than 128 i think. but a few days of browsing and firefox needs about 100MB ram plus 200MB swap.
<David-A> adding beagle search, uses 20-40 MB
<h3lloWorld> yeah not a problem ram is cheap and I have some extra, the computer was only like 30 bucks
<h3lloWorld> any tips I should know about the OS or xfce?
<David-A> h3lloWorld: very general question:-)  I was plesantly suprised the xubuntu 7.10 restricted driver manager work with my nvidia 6200, me only needed to click ok.
<h3lloWorld> thanks
<alnokta> i have that question i have been asking for months no answer yet
<alnokta> i want to see whats taking up my disk space, so i can free it..but i cannot use ls -sh /
<Mark7> It's impossible to addd accounts to Gajim
<Mark7> The GAteways option doesn't exist in my version, TheSheep
<Mark7> Why does Yahoo only work with Pidgin and Kopete?
<Mark7> Oh,  Apparently I have to compile the damned thing
<Mark7> Crap
<Mark7> What's the bleeding command for that?
<Mark7> I HATE command lines
<Mark7> I hate the bloody goobledegook
<Mark7> Hi All,
<Mark7> can any one tell me how to configure yahoo gateway with jabber server.
<Mark7> I have compiled the yahoo transport successfully .what is next step ?
<Mark7> what other configuration will be needed so that i can send the Im to yahoo
<Mark7> user ?
<Mark7> Thanx in advance
<b0lle> anyone around to help me a bit with my wireless network? it worked on the livecd but not after i installed it
<Mark7> First, you would probably have more luck with this on the jadmin list... but
<Mark7> here's all you should need.  You need to adjust the following to fit your
<Mark7> situation and insert into your jabber.xml file:
<Mark7>         <service type="yahoo" jid="yahoo.localhost" name="Yahoo Transport">
<Mark7>           <ns>jabber:iq:gateway</ns>
<Mark7>           <ns>jabber:iq:register</ns>
<Mark7>           <ns>jabber:iq:version</ns>
<Mark7>           <ns>jabber:iq:time</ns>
<Mark7>         </service>
<Mark7>         <service id="localhost">
<Mark7> 
<Mark7> <load><yahoo_transport>/path/to/yahoo-transport.so</yahoo_transport></load>
<Mark7>          <config xmlns="jabber:config:yahoo">
<Mark7>          <vCard>
<Mark7>                 <NAME>Yahoo Transport</NAME>
<Mark7>          </vCard>
<Mark7>          <server>scs.yahoo.com</server>
<Mark7>          <port>5050</port>
<Mark7>          <charmap>CP1252</charmap>
<Mark7>          </config>
<Mark7>         </service>
<Mark7> That's weird.  Maybe it didn't install something
<gnomefreak> Mark7: pastebin
* mode/#xubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#xubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<b0lle> it says in dmesg: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<Mark7> PAstebin isn't a legitimate command, gmomefreak
<b0lle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mark7> Okay
<Mark7> Now tell me why I can't use a Yahoo account unless I use Pidgin or Kopete
<b0lle> sorry, no idea
<gnomefreak> ask yahoo
<Zambezi> Mark7: Pastevin nexttime please.
<Zambezi> gnomefreak: Is the adress to you repo changed or do I need some key?
<Mark7> Tell me how to add a transport to GAjim
<gnomefreak> Zambezi: yes it has its now on LP
<Zambezi> Mark7: Right click, add service.
<gnomefreak> Zambezi: what in it are you looking for? i have been sick lately so i havent done alot of PPA work
<Mark7> There's no such function in my version, Zambezi
<Zambezi> gnomefreak: I'm not sure how I'll fix it. Is there instructions on you homepage.
<gnomefreak> Zambezi: ill get you the link for it
<Zambezi> gnomefreak: Thanks. What I'm looking for is a better maintained sources for FF and TB which you used to provide. :-)
<Mark7> Perhaps add services is only in the non UK version
<gnomefreak> Zambezi: they should be fine i believe i built them for PPA
<gnomefreak> Zambezi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives?highlight=%28CategoryMozillaTeam%29
<gnomefreak> Zambezi: feisty and gutsy should have most of what it had in it only newer
* gnomefreak thinks i found time to add iceape to feisty as well
<Mark7> I can't even get it to connect to bloody AIM
<Mark7> GOD I AM SO FRUSTRATED
<Zambezi> gnomefreak: Thanks. Working now.
<Zambezi> Mark7: Is the server supporting the transport?
<Mark7> I don't know
<Mark7> I don't even know what the server is
<Zambezi> Mark7: That might be a good idea to check.
<Mark7> How?
<Mark7> I don't even know how
<Zambezi> Mark7: Create a Jabberaccount, chose from the serverlist, but click on the link to see what each server got for services. I think Jabber.dk is good.
<Mark7> Oh those servers
<Mark7> Sorry, I thought you meant the ISP
<Mark7> There's no jabber server in the UK?
<Mark7> Wow
<Mark7> NO wait, there is.  But it's rubbish
<Mark7> I ahve to go to Canada to get a decent range of options
<gnomefreak> Zambezi: yw ill update it again when i get a chance but getting ready for release and court for the next 2 weeks
* gnomefreak gone like the wind
#xubuntu 2008-10-06
<rincewind1013> where is the gnome-keyring-manager in xubuntu?
<R1cochet> how do i back up a dvd to x264?
<CarlFK> how much disk does xu need?
<CarlFK> I have a 3g drive - hoping it will fit
<R1cochet> i dont think so, but i installed from live cd
<R1cochet> besides it needs a swap partition i believe
<CarlFK> good point
<R1cochet> again im not sure
<gaurdro> it shouldn't NEED a swap partition only it will be terribly unstable when it runs out of memory.  i'm not sure how much room it requires (google is your friend) but perhaps puppy linux or damn small linux might be better suited
<CarlFK> all I really need is x and build-essential - i can install just u-standard and then apt-get the other stuff
<cheeseboy> can someone help me get my wiimode to work with mednafen?
<owen1> xsane does not recognize my canon scanner (usb, new model) any idea? btw, i installed libsane-extras
<CarlFK> owen1: did you run xsane from the command prompt?
<CarlFK> somewhere I will see "can't find firmware file" - my hack is to plug the scanner into a xp box which uploads the firmware
<owen1> CarlFK: no. let me try
<owen1> CarlFK: i just run xsane and got 'no device detected'
<CarlFK> carl@dell29:~$ scanimage -L
<CarlFK> device `snapscan:libusb:002:004' is a Acer FlatbedScanner23 flatbed scanner
<CarlFK> try that
<CarlFK> carl@dell29:~$ lsusb
<CarlFK> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04a5:20b0 Acer Peripherals Inc. (now BenQ Corp.) S2W 3300U/4300U
<owen1> CarlFK: No scanners were identified.
<CarlFK> see the device in lsusb?
<owen1> CarlFK: not sure what lsusb is. it's only one usb, no need for power.
<owen1> CarlFK: canon canoscan lide 200
<owen1> CarlFK: any clue?
<CarlFK> nope
<owen1> CarlFK: it's a new model. i hope i'll find a way to use it.. thanks
<owen1> CarlFK: lsusb returns: Bus 005 Device 011: ID 04a9:1905 Canon, Inc.
<CarlFK> good.  sometimes I plug things in and they arn't seen there, so I unplug /plug and they show up
<owen1> CarlFK: but scanimage -L can't find any scanners
<CarlFK> man scanimage "The list is not complete since some devices may be        available, but are not listed in any of the configuration files  (which        are  typically  stored in directory /etc/sane.d)
<owen1> CarlFK: i am not sure i understand what u just said, i tried reading the man page but couldn't see anything important.
<CarlFK> owen1: total longshot here...
<CarlFK>  echo "usb 0x04a9 0x1905">/etc/sane.d/canonlide200.conf
<CarlFK> Ill let you figure out how to do the permissions
<owen1> btw, i just run sane-find-scanner and it found it. what does it mean?
<owen1> CarlFK: bash: /etc/sane.d/canonlide200.conf: Permission denied
<CarlFK> Ill let you figure out how to do the permissions
<owen1> chmod 777 on this file?
<CarlFK> if ﻿sane-find-scanner found it, then I guess there is something that knows it is a scanner, so not sure you need it
<CarlFK> i would do  sudo vim ﻿/etc/sane.d/canonlide200.conf
<owen1> CarlFK: i just went to the /etc/sane.d folde and i don't see canonlide200 file ..
<CarlFK> what is the #media-u channel?
<CarlFK> create it
<owen1> CarlFK: maybe it's for ubuntu media edition?
<CarlFK> echo foo>bar.txt creates bar.txt
<CarlFK> yeah - what is the name of the channel?
<owen1> CarlFK: don't know, i can look for it. 1 sec
<CarlFK> wait... -studio is what I was thinking
<owen1> ohhh, ok
<owen1> CarlFK: ok, i created a new file - canonlide200.conf
<R1cochet> is there a program like image grabber for linux?
<R1cochet> i need to make contact sheets of movies
<CarlFK> R1cochet: grab from where?
<R1cochet> from a video file
<owen1> CarlFK: what should i do now (after i have this nes file)?
<owen1> CarlFK: nes=mew
<CarlFK> R1cochet: ﻿i think cinelerra - I have done it about 6 months ago, forget exactly how
<CarlFK> owen1: scanimage -L
<owen1> CarlFK: the same message - no scanners identified.  do u need to give permissions to the new file?
<CarlFK> it should match the usb device with what is in that file.  no clue how that makes it work, jsut folloing what I saw in man scanimage
<R1cochet> im not finding this in synaptic
<R1cochet> could it be a diff name?
<CarlFK> R1cochet: use this repo: deb http://cp600:3142/akirad.cinelerra.org/ akirad-hardy main
<CarlFK> whoops...
<CarlFK> that's my local one..
<CarlFK> deb http://akirad.cinelerra.org/ akirad-hardy main
<R1cochet> carlFK: Thank ¥ou
<owen1> CarlFK: any idea what can i do now?
<CarlFK> owen1: no clue - sorry
<CarlFK> owen1: I wouldn't give up hope - google ﻿sane-find-scanner and see what you should do next
<owen1> CarlFK: np. thanks for all the help.
<CarlFK> R1cochet: cin is probably not what you want
<CarlFK> it has nice controls for moving foward/back, but no quick 'save as' .. from #cin.... ﻿(11:15:54 PM) cehteh: render that single frame or a jpeg sequnece .. should work well
<Lexvegas> I have a problem with my old dell latitude D600
<Lexvegas> the wireless card does not work
<Lexvegas> Hey, guys. I have a problem. I just got a second hand Dell Latitude D600, and i installed XUbuntu on it. The problem is that the wireless card id not working. I have run sudo lshw -C network, and the card shows up, but it says: *-network DISABLED.
<zaid> Anyone know of a good CPU heat level monitor for xfce4?
<R1cochet> would like to dl a pack from sourceforge.net but it gives 2 options
<R1cochet> deb.i386 and .tar.gz platform indepentdent which should i get?
<nikola> hi, how do i turn on keyboard layout switching in xubuntu, using GUI?
<nikola> R1cochet, try if that package is already available on packages.ubuntu.com
<R1cochet> will do
<R1cochet> ok its there now what?
<nikola> you can also use synaptic package manager and with search option find and install software in repositories
<nikola> alternatively you could download *.deb for your platform/distribution version and install it with dubleclick on *.deb
<nikola> If package/program you want is newer version and is present in repository of newer xubuntu release then you use, you can try to compile package yourself
<nikola> If you are compiling package yurself use commands sudo apt-get build-dep _package_
<R1cochet> how do i log in as root?
<nikola> and install documentation for build with sudo apt-get install debian-reference
<R1cochet> ok when i open synaptic and it asks for pass, thats the same as root pass right?
<R1cochet> cuz im trying to log into root in terminal and it wont let me
<R1cochet> using su -
<Lexvegas> Hey, guys. I have a problem. I just got a second hand Dell Latitude D600, and i installed XUbuntu on it. The problem is that the wireless card id not working. I have run sudo lshw -C network, and the card shows up, but it says: *-network DISABLED.
<stitchedwings> If you know how to get rid of the black border that appears on some LCDs, please view my post @  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939527 ... TIA
<R1cochet> trying to sudo mv x264 `which x264`
<R1cochet> but get: mv: cannot stat `x264': No such file or directory
<TheSheep> !root | R1cochet
<ubottu> R1cochet: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<R1cochet> i got it Thank ¥ou
<R1cochet> used wrong command
<microw> hi, i only need web browser to access websites applications. is xubuntu good for a 128m memory machine??
<R1cochet> mplayer seems to have hijacked volume control for audacious
<R1cochet> i have to play with mplayer volume, adacious' slider doesnt work for it
<microw> hi, ?
<R1cochet> hi
<R1cochet> i dont know idle im sure some1 knows
<skep> hi, i have a problem with my usb wlan (DWL-G122) and high packet loss (30%). any idea on how to solve this? link quality is hji (90+) and encryption is wpa2. here some info: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392259/
<skep> i'm using the ootb driver rt73
<R1cochet> power manager doesnt put monitor to sleep
<R1cochet> i have it ticked but it only stops sending signal to display, display doesnt go to sleep just shows black screen
<R1cochet> still iluminated
<spaceninja> I'm trying to install eeexubuntu on a usb pen, but which filesystem should it have?
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.
<parfu> there is no displayconfig-gtk in xubuntu 8.10. Is there an alternative?
<nnull> j #sans
<nnull> oops :)
<maestrolinux> hola
<james__> I'm trying to make a launcher for aisleriot solitaire and I cant for the life of me find what the "command" needs to be.
<Myrtti> /usr/games/sol
<vinnl> james__, you can use the AppFinder for that, in the future :)
<james__> Oooh, that AppFinder is a life saver! No more manually working out the commands. Thanks guys
<vinnl> :)
<james__> My only wish is the menu was drag and drop :-(
<vinnl> Same here :)
<nnull> whats app finder
<nnull> !appfinder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appfinder
<vinnl> It's in Applications->Accessories->Appfinder
<vinnl> (And it's set to be improved a lot in Xfce 4.6 :)
<bytor4232> I still think its a little non-intuitive to add a blank launcher, and have to fill it in manually or with appfinder.
<vinnl> It is
<bytor4232> Not enough to make me hate XFCE, I still love it to death, but its kindof a pain.
<bytor4232> cody-somerville: Did you know that I've had to re-enter my security keys with network manager after I upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid?
<cody-somerville> bytor4232, oddly enough, I did know you had to do that
<cody-somerville> I think you mentioned it once before :P
<cody-somerville> :)
 * cody-somerville bugs bytor4232 
<bytor4232> cody-somerville: It wasn't a fluke with one ap either.  I had to enter it for both the wireless access points I connect to.
<vinnl> I thought they'd solved that with this version of NM?
<bytor4232> I upgraded the laptop on Saturday so no.
<cody-somerville> There was an upload today
<bytor4232> Ah.
<bytor4232> Hopefully that will be settled out before the Intrepid final.
<bytor4232> everything but my server is upgraded now, btw.
<bytor4232> All three of my desktops and my lappy.
<bytor4232> cody-somerville: BTW, the new Xubuntu wallpaper was like reading my mind!
<bytor4232> cody-somerville: I was looking for a wallpaper with the Xubuntu logo on it.
<cody-somerville> :]
<bytor4232> it was a plesant suprise to say the least.
<james__> Am I right in thinking 8.10 is gunna be out too soon to include XFCE 4.6? Will I be able to upgrade later on?
<vinnl> james__, yep
<Myrtti> erm
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> you are wrong
<vinnl> There's a repository available to install it, but it's not final
<vinnl> Myrtti, how?
<Myrtti> officially 8.10 will not have 4.6, I believe
<Myrtti> cody-somerville ^
<vinnl> Myrtti, that's what he said :)
<vinnl> Too soon to include 4.6
<Myrtti> missing comma
<Myrtti> or something
<Myrtti> doesn't parse right in brain
<Myrtti> moar caffeine
<vinnl> I've tried to turn it every way I could but I can't read it another way :P
<Myrtti> roight
 * Myrtti waves her hands and runs off.
<cody-somerville> lol
 * knome tickles Myrtti 
<jals> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<jals> just needed that link, think i'm gonna do that now
<jals> is it gonna remove sound drivers and stuff like that?
<Odd-rationale> jals: now, i don't think so...
<jals> ok we'll see in about 11 mins once it all downloads heh
<Odd-rationale> jals: you might also want to: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras; sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<jals> is that not included in the link up there?
<Odd-rationale> i dont remember...
<jals> we'll see
<TheOneBlackMage> hello, I was hoping someone might be able to give me some advice on troubleshooting a network problem
<TheOneBlackMage> My Xubuntu maching on 8.04 (Kernel  2.6.24-19-generic) when I'm doing a lot of file transfer, the networking stops working.  I can ping machines on the same subnet, but nothing external.  I don't believe the gateway is accessible either.  If i run /etc/init.d/networking restart, it starts working again.  I've checked /var/log/messages, and can't see any errors.  Is there a way to turn on more logging?
<Odd-rationale> can you describe it?
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<Odd-rationale> you might want to try the main #ubuntu channel for that one...
<TheOneBlackMage> ok thanks
<TheOneBlackMage> it did sound more generic, but I am running XFCE
<Odd-rationale> it's just another way to say, "I don't know" :P
<TheOneBlackMage> no worries, i'm stumped myself
<TheOneBlackMage> if i could just get some more logging around networking, it would be a start
<loois> how do I install new mouse pointers in xubuntu?
<alyawn> the default install of xubuntu doesn't seem to mail me when cron jobs complete or fail (or at all). How do I tell cron to email me? I've added MAILTO to my crontab, but nothing
<alyawn> am I missing a required package to enable mail to be sent out?
<cody-somerville> What do you have set to MAILTO?
<ali1234> where can i obtain netboot files for xubuntu without downloading the whole installation CD?
<cody-somerville> Ask vinnl
<Alix3c3-Help> please, help to install xubuntu on alix 3c3!!!
<cody-somerville> What is an Aliex 3c3?
<cody-somerville> and whats your problem?
<bytor4232> I assume he means this:  http://www.mini-box.com/Alix-3C-Board-3-LAN-1-MINI-PCI-1_2
<nparafe> i have installed xubuntu 8.10 beta. Is there a monitor choose tool. Because desktopconfig-gtk doesn't seem to work in this release.
<bytor4232> nparafe: I noticed that as well.  Good question.
<cody-somerville> Do you have an nvidia card?
<nparafe> cody-somerville i do if i am the one who you refer
<cody-somerville> well, you can use the nvidia-settings tool
<cody-somerville> although, you'll probably have to hack the xorg.conf file afterwards, lol
<cody-somerville> and it has to run as root to save the settings, lol
<cody-somerville> 9.04 will fix this as xfce 4.6 has a nice xrandr based display config tool
<Alix3c3-Help> nparafe: yes, the board is ALIX3c3, I've many many problems with screen output... just flashed the .img file of voyage linux from http://www.yawarra.com.au/sw-osimages.php on a CF 1GB, but I cannot see the screen output, so I've added console=tty0 and console=ttyS0,38400n8 at startup and just arrived (on serial terminal) at login stage, but the screen output stop 2 lines befor the login....
<Ahtenus> I have problem connecting to my wireless router. I've typed in the name and password to the WPA encrypted network but then nothing happens. I don'n
<vinnl> Ahtenus, did the icon in the top right-hand corner change?
<Ahtenus> Currently it is showing that it's connected. It's like a cable between 2 computers. but I'm connected through cabel now.
<vinnl> Right, so there were no green balls glowing when connecting?
<Ahtenus> humm wait going to try again...
<alyawn> ﻿cody-somerville: I have my MAILTO set to an external address...
<alyawn> but I see nothing in syslog about cron attempting to mail anything
<cody-somerville> alyawn, right. so that won't work unless you configure an smtp server.
<Ahtenus> No no green balls
<Ahtenus> can you hear me ? awkward using irc and setting up wireless..
<cody-somerville> lol
<vinnl> Ahtenus, OK, what you could try is click the icon and press Manual Configuration
<vinnl> Heh, yeah, we can hear you :)
<cody-somerville> Frankly, all I hear is my music
<vinnl> I was thinking whether I'd add "well, read, actually", but decided not to :P
<Ahtenus> vinnI, that is what i have done... but see me through anyway..
<alyawn> ﻿cody-somerville, so I have to install an smtp server... so is there a preferred smtp server package for xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> not particularly
<vinnl> Ahtenus, well, you can then select "Properties" of your wireless device, and you can then uncheck "Enable roaming mode"
<cody-somerville> alyawn, I'd visit #ubuntu-server for more detailed assistance
<alyawn> ok
<alyawn> thx
<Ahtenus> unchecked..
<vinnl> And then configure it there and see if it'll work there... Or is that what you already did?
<Ahtenus> vinnl, yes that is what i have done.
<vinnl> Ow... Then I guess I'm out of options, all I now is to ask ubottu
<vinnl> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vinnl> *know now
<Ahtenus> vinnl,okey
<vinnl> Sorry :(
<Ahtenus> okey:-(
<Ahtenus> vinnl, so there is no easy way to see all the available Wireless networks?
<vinnl> Well, normally  there is but apparently it's not working for you
<Ahtenus> okey
<Alix3c3-Help> hello, I'm going to install xubuntu on ALIX3C3 (embedded) with Vesa graphic card, I only can see: Loading /ubnkern......... Loading /ubninit..........ready. please, help
<deardeath> anybody around to help out?
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question
<deardeath> Is this Kubuntu channel as well?
<charlie-tca> No, that's #kubuntu
<deardeath> sorry
<charlie-tca> no problem
<belgarath_> anyone know a good tutorial to develop xfce-apps or gtk-apps for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I don't know tutorials, but have you checked the wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Development
<belgarath_> yes I have but I not found any useful information there....
<charlie-tca> I think about 3/4 way down the page "I'm familiar with Xubuntu and..." should help
<belgarath_> Yeah of course I want to help to improve Xubuntu :P
<xxubuxx> hello. i am having a weird problem with my dial-up connection on 7.10 on a eee pc. the first time i used it, it worked fine for maybe 11 hours, and then it began to disconnect randomly. now the modem hangs up every 5 or  10 minutes
<belgarath_> but right now I want to learn how to put a nice frontend on my c-application :)
<xxubuxx> could anyone help me understand the problem (i'm a xubuntu n00b), please ?
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  sry, i have never used the modem on my eeepc.   I experienced some problem with the wireless when I put the machine to sleep mode.
<xxubuxx> belgarath_: well, it doesn't go to sleep mode, and the first connection was really long. now it doesn't last more than a few minutes, even though i'm doing nothing except irc
<xxubuxx> the ppp connection is just reset all by magic
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  it sounds really weird!   i dont know exactly how the ppp is working on xubuntu... but when i used ppp (long time ago) i always had some problem with lock-files that was stored in /tmp
<xxubuxx> lock-files?
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  you dont recieve any errors?
<Zappza> Hi alL!
<Zappza> *all
<xxubuxx> belgarath_: no error at all. programs like chatzilla don't even detect the hanging-up
#xubuntu 2008-10-07
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  have you tried to run pppconfig?
<Zappza> I want to run Ubuntu from my USB stick, however it isn't big enough for it to install. Therefore I thought about xubuntu, The only question I have, is wether the Update Manager is the same in xubuntu as in Ubuntu?
<Zappza> And what are really the differences between the two versions?
<Zappza> I really miss a comparison table to be hones
<Zappza> honest*
<belgarath_> Zappza Yep, they work the same!
<belgarath_> Zappza:  Xubuntu rules... :)
<Zappza> So the only difference is that xubuntu uses xfce instead of gnome? All the features are the same?
<xxubuxx> yes, but everything looks normal, except maybe the string in answer to "connect" in the advanced options, which is \d\c, but the lines of explanations say it should normally be void
<belgarath_> Zappza   Yes!
<Zappza> Awesome :)
<Zappza> One more question; I have already configured several boot-cds for the ISOlinux bootloader, is it a problem to just use the same options in kernel and append in the GRUB bootloader which ubuntu uses?
<Zappza> I am planning to install xubuntu on the usb stick, and have options for booting some other live CD's in the same bootloader.
<Zappza> Sorry if some answers are a bit stupid, this is one of my first experiences with Linux :P
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  Some modems need special AT-commands to work properly.... for example US Robotics (my own experience) !?!
<xxubuxx> i used a Trust modem, i don't know about the AT init string. but that wouldn't explain the first connection being LONG and then the next just hanging?
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  Have you tried to decrease your cennection speed?  if a lower connection speed works maybe you should try to find AT for your modem? Just a thought.
<xxubuxx> i just lowered the speed to 57600, i'll tell you in a few minutes :) also, i replaced the \d\c with nothing
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  good luck!
<xxubuxx> thanks :)
<xxubuxx> :(
<xxubuxx> no luck
<xxubuxx> what did you say about lock-files?
<xxubuxx> belgarath_: ^^
<belgarath_> xxubuxx   I not 100% sure about Xubuntu but when I used ppp the ppp-connection always created a lock-file in /tmp and sometimes I had to remove these files by hand to get the ppp to work again
<xxubuxx> i'll check, thanks :)
<belgarath_> xxubuxx One curious  question !?!   Why are you still using modem?
<xxubuxx> it's a eee pc i'm using because my main machine died and i'm waiting for parts to arrive
<xxubuxx> err... where is /temp? :)
<zoredache_>  /temp???? or /tmp
<xxubuxx> oops, /tmp, yes, sorry
<belgarath_> xxubuxx   ok!  :)
<xxubuxx> i'm a windows user, so i'm having  trouble finding stuff in the hard drive with xubuntu
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  dont forget to show hidden files as well!  (Ctrl+h)
<xxubuxx> i have, but i still see no /tmp
<xxubuxx> ah, found it
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  ok
<xxubuxx> belgarath_: what should i look for?
<belgarath_> xxubuxx i am not sure. but hey I can try it out on my eeepc  wait a moment!!!
<xxubuxx> there is a "ior" file in "lock" in gconfd-my_user_name
<xxubuxx> thanks for being so helpful :)
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  dont say hey to early, we have not solved anything yet! :)
<xxubuxx> yes, but still ;-)
<belgarath_> xxubuxx :)
<xxubuxx> is there a way to show the date of files in long format instead of just "today"?
<belgarath_> xxubuxx in thunar Ctrl+2
<belgarath_> xxubuxx   = detail view in explorer
<xxubuxx> hmmm
<xxubuxx> well, i can't get the date in 2008-10-10, but i can live with that i guess
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  i dont think you have problem with the lock file because you get online, right !?!
<xxubuxx> i do... for 5 or 6 minutes, even though i'm doing NOTHING
<belgarath_> xxubuxx ok then I am 100% sure you dont have a problem with a lock-file
<xxubuxx> maybe i could paste my pppd config file somewhere so that it can be screened by experts? if only i knew how to find it
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  yeah.. good idea...
 * xxubuxx needs guidance to do that :(
<belgarath_> xxubuxx ok. wait I have to find it first! :)
<xxubuxx> hihihihi
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  I believe it should be in /etc/ppp
 * xxubuxx looks
<belgarath_> xxubuxx  I dont think I can help you more....  try to find a AT INIT command for your modem and if you send files to gurus dont send pap-secrets without edit because it stores your user/pass in cleartext. Good luck!
<xxubuxx> thanks for everything, belgarath_ :)
<belgarath_> xxubuxx   nice chatting with you... bye!
<xxubuxx> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/548632 this is my ppp config file
<xxubuxx> if anyone feels like taking a look
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know if a Fujitsu B6110D will work with Ubuntu?
<threa1> hi all, I
<threa1> m surre this is an often asked question, but internet searching hasn
<threa1> t helped me out.
<threa1> (blated apostrophee/enter)
<threa1> i can adjust the acceleration behaviour of the mouse in 'mouse settings'
<threa1> however, is there any way to adjust the linear sensitivity of the mouse?
<homebrewcider> can anyone help please, have a friends computer fired up with a xubuntu live cd so we can get into his HDD, bloody windows and virus, need to access the data on there from my computer
<threa1> whree have ou got stuck?
<homebrewcider> that's all I've done
<homebrewcider> need to know how to access it, to copy data across
<homebrewcider> it's connected to the home network
<homebrewcider> as am I
<threa1> can you access your other computers (full) shared folder?
<threa1> if your liv disc can see your networked computer, you;re home
<threa1> just mount the hard drive you need to get stuff from and copy
<homebrewcider> can't seem to access other computer, on the other computer I mounted the HDD okay, but can't seem to access it from this one
<threa1> to be honest, Im pretty new to XFCE
<threa1> more experienced with rescuing iwth kde
<threa1> and new to *buntu too
<threa1> so Im not sure exactly how to get samba(if that's what you
<threa1> re using)
<threa1> just right
<threa1> the other way to do it
<threa1> is copy to a USB stick or HDD using your live cd
<homebrewcider> yeah, that's a last resort
<homebrewcider> trying to do it right for starters
<threa1> hehe
<threa1> is your other computer linux or windows
<threa1> the working one?
<threa1> either way, if sharing is a problem between the two
<threa1> you can start an SSH server on the live CD compy
<threa1> then ssh in from your working one
<threa1> and ccopy files through that
<threa1> if you
<threa1> you're un windows, winscp is pretty easy
<threa1> filemanager and ssh client in one
<threa1> (sorry about the typos, am new to this eee keyboard)
<homebrewcider> my comp-good one linux, other-trashed windows running live cd
<threa1> ok
<threa1> also to be honest, i only have one linux box
<threa1> so i
<threa1> ve never had to share linux to linux so far
<threa1> (but will change now :D)
<threa1> but what do you think of the ssh option?
<knome> ssh is overkill in LAN shares
<knome> you'll almost never need secure transfers
<knome> and ecnrypting takes bandwidth = slower speeds
<homebrewcider> so any advice knome?
<threa1> knome: correct
<threa1> I
<threa1> m just more familiar with ssh :$
<threa1> in any case
<threa1> new kernel time
<threa1> see you gyus round
<homebrewcider> any ideas?
<knome> homebrewcider, hmm.
<knome> can you wait a sec
<homebrewcider> ok
<knome> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<knome> you have read that?
<knome> homebrewcider,
<homebrewcider> checking
<homebrewcider> other computer is a windows computer but runninga linux live cd atm
<homebrewcider> that is the dilemna
<knome> so do you need temporary or permanent solution?
<knome> yes, samba is windows file sharing on a linux computer
<homebrewcider> temp
<knome> well i'd suggest a usb stick then, if you have one
<homebrewcider> just to get the files off to copy and burn, then nuke the other computer
<homebrewcider> gonna take ages via usb
<knome> how much?
<homebrewcider> would prefer to access via network and drag over
<knome> how much data do you have?
<homebrewcider> 30gig +
<knome> k...
<homebrewcider> photos, docs etc
<knome> and what is actually the problem, can't you get samba installed or...?
<homebrewcider> how do I install it on the live cd computer?
<knome> normally?
<homebrewcider> sudo apt-get?
<knome> for example
<homebrewcider> says already newest version
<knome> then you have it
<homebrewcider> but running command samba does nothing
<knome> try applications -> system -> shared folders
<homebrewcider> ok, folder is "shared" now
<homebrewcider> can I mount it now
<yinoneh> ﻿hi, just installed xubuntu-desktop, but it stuck on log-in. any ideas how to debug it ? thanks !
<Travelerxxx> Hallelujja testverek
<jean-louis> each time I boot on xubuntu I have to write compiz & to have windows borders
<jean-louis> how to solve this problem ?
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jean-louis_> i can't synchronise the time, I choose a server but it doesn't work
<jean-louis_> i can't synchronise the time, I choose a server but it doesn't work
<yinoneh> ﻿hi, just installed xubuntu-desktop, but it stuck on log-in. any ideas how to debug/solve it ? thanks !
<cody-somerville> yinoneh, how exactly is it stuck?
<yinoneh> cody-somerville: upon hitting the 'Enter' on login, I see an empty screen
<cody-somerville> yinoneh, At the login screen, click "sessions"
<cody-somerville> and then select xfce4
<cody-somerville> and then click oaky
<cody-somerville> then login (make sure to click make xfce4 the default)
<cody-somerville> and it should work
<yinoneh> let me test (will logout gnome). Thanks
<homebrewcider> anybody used lanshark?
<TeXnicer> hm, the developer?
<homebrewcider> file sharing program
<TheSheep> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<homebrewcider> anyone have any idea on how to use it, I can browse the folder I want to download from on the other computer, but when I click "download to" and click on a location, it says, "download complete" but it ain't where I wanted it
<sunsetloungejc> who can help me with a broken system?
<sunsetloungejc> simple question...if I reinstall from the "Recover" function on the CD, will I lose my data files?
<sunsetloungejc> anybody home?
<coldhak> if you're removing the partition or some such, yes
<coldhak> should be able to reinstall just fine as long as you don't mess with your data partition. best back it up to be safe though
<coldhak> if your data files are on the same partition as everything else, then yes, you'll lose it when you reinstall
<sunsetloungejc> ok, quick ?....i've been tols that if I "sudo rm /home/username/.session" and rebbot, that gthis will fix the problem....correct?
<sunsetloungejc> anybody here?
<vinnl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vinnl> Yep :)
<sunsetloungejc> ﻿.i removed /.xsession*, but that did not fix the problem.  I still get same message:  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.  Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.  mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission Denied.
<vinnl> When do you get that?
<sunsetloungejc> on boot-up, after splash screen
<TheSheep> let me guess, you removed writing rights to the /tmp directory?
<sunsetloungejc> well, not sure.  "trying" to get Apache/mysql/Joomla installed...so probably
<TheSheep> sunsetloungejc: what does 'ls -ald /tmp' say?
<sunsetloungejc> 1 sec
<sunsetloungejc> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2008-10-7
<jean-louis> hi
<Ahtenus> How can I see shared  folders in a windows network?
<sunsetloungejc> Sheep, any hope for me?
<favro> sunsetloungejc: I get - drwxrwxrwt 7 root root 4096 2008-10-08 01:26 /tmp - so you need to add rights back for group and others
<TheSheep> sunsetloungejc: sudo chmod +t /tmp
<TheSheep> sunsetloungejc: should help
<sunsetloungejc> u RAWK!!!
<TheSheep> and maybe sudo chmod a+rwx /tmp
<TheSheep> but that +t is important
<sunsetloungejc> 'k
<sunsetloungejc> now reboot?
<favro> a login should work
<sunsetloungejc> :-X
<sunsetloungejc> Whew!  I can live another day! (saved our daughter's pix)
<sunsetloungejc> THANX!! ﻿THANX!! ﻿THANX!! ﻿THANX!! ﻿THANX!!
<jean-louis> it there an easy way to add an application which is in a sub-menu on the desk bar ?
<jean-louis> it's doesn't look possible to just drag and drop the icon of an application
<sunsetloungejc> one more thing....(should be even simpler....
<sunsetloungejc> I mistakenly unzipped some files to the /home/user folder.  and I can't remove them
<TheSheep> sunsetloungejc: run thunar with 'gksu thunar'
<sunsetloungejc> ok
<sunsetloungejc> so i can now remove them?
<sunsetloungejc> u ARE the Xubuntu Guru! :-D  forgive my newbie-ness
<TheSheep> sunsetloungejc: careful with that axe, Eugene
<Wrinkliez> is there any application that will uninstall any files or packages that came with a file?  it seems that whenever i do basic removal in add/remove, it doesn't clear all the files it installed
<sunsetloungejc> Sheep...yes, sir. Absoultely, sir. No excuses, sir.
<sbarg> Wrinkliez: if you're OK with the command line, try "apt-get autoremove".  From the apt-get man page...  "autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically installed to satisfy dependencies for some package and that are no more needed.
<favro> I've found sudo apt-get --purge package works the best
<Wrinkliez> o okay
<Wrinkliez> thanks sbarg
<Wrinkliez> and favro :)
<jean-louis> it worked perfect, thanks a lot
<Ahtenus> So i want to connect my laptop with ati card to my tv via S-video how do i do that?
<Ahtenus> Too bad no one here :(
<bytor4232> Ahtenus: first you need the right cable.
<bytor4232> Ahtenus: Then you can use xrandr to span your desktop onto the tv card.
<bytor4232> Ahtenus: Or you can cold-boot your laptop with the cable plugged in and it should show up on your TV.
<bytor4232> Ahtenus: At least thats how it works for me.
<Ahtenus> ok I'll try rebooting..
<bytor4232> Darnit
<bytor4232> I said cold boot.  A warm reboot won't cut it in most cases.
<bytor4232> Power off then back on.
<cruzer> everytime i put in a cd (xubuntu/ubuntu/arch) it will go into the setup but it will either say that there is an error with the disk,"nobody cares", or just freeze
<cruzer> ah
<cruzer> anyone ever had a problem like this
<belgarath_> cruzer: Are you trying to boot xubuntu from a cd?
<cruzer> im trying to use the alternative install
<cruzer> xubuntu says error cd
<cruzer> i burned it a few times
<cruzer> slow
<cruzer> on different cd's
<knome> does other cds work well?
<knome> (with the same drive)
<belgarath_> ok.. and you are sure that you have a working cd/dvd-player !?
<cruzer> well
<cruzer> i was able to use the windows xp installer
<cruzer> and install xp on it
<cruzer> with a cd
<belgarath_> ok... sounds weird.  and your cdrom is a normal ide-drive ?
<cruzer> well, its a laptop
<cruzer> so i dont quite no
<cruzer> *know
<belgarath_> hm... this is a tricky one....  maybe try to disable/enable dma in bios.     can you boot on usb?  maybe you should try to put xubuntu on a usb-stick and install from that.
<cruzer> yeah i was thinking about that
<cruzer> would www.pendrivelinux.com be a good place to start?
<bytor4232> I still think its a little non-intuitive to add a blank launcher, and have to fill it in manually or with appfinder.
<bytor4232> er
<bytor4232> sorry
<bytor4232> wrong channel.
<thinkmassive_> cruzer, did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<thinkmassive_> maybe the download just got corrupted
<cruzer> 4 in a row?
<cruzer> oh wait
<cruzer> how awesome is that
<cruzer> xubuntu has wubi
<cruzer> ill installfrom windows
<nnull> im trying to use vino, do i need to run a command after i use vino-preferences to start the server or?
<centaur5> It appears that Xubuntu ins't much lighter than Ubuntu. Is there something else that can be done or would I need a different distro for 450 mhz and 128 ram?
<Genelyk> ram very slow
<Genelyk> test  fluxbuntu :)
<Odd-rationale> centaur5: or try puppylinux...
<centaur5> Thanks, I have a bunch of old machines to fix up and donate and Xubuntu still doesn't run so well.
<centaur5> Just out of curiosity. I thought Xubuntu was the answer to 98 being discontinued. Since it still requires basically as much RAM as Ubuntu what do you gain with Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> it runs faster with that ram
<TheSheep> plus it uses xfce, which is preferred by many people
<TheSheep> just because it's xfce
<Genelyk> xubuntu  is fasted with 256 ram
<zoredache> I don't know, it seemes faster with 4GB :p
<centaur5> Okay, I guess I'll continue looking into Fluxbuntu then cause it still takes so long to even browse the web.
<Genelyk> for 128 ram  is fluxbox :) ,
<centaur5> Do you think I can still network install Fluxbuntu and does it still use Ubuntu mirrors?
<Genelyk> mmm
<Genelyk> or test  antixmepis 7,5,  is based in debian and  attach synaptic
<centaur5> Hmm...I don't think people would understand how fluxbox works looking at screenshots.
<zoredache> you might get better answers about fluxbuntu on #fluxbuntu
<centaur5> Thanks for your help.
<zoredache> you could also look at jwm, or fvwm
<floating> my full screen on youtube and others is not really a full screen
<floating> the actual window with picture is almost smaller than default youtube pic, and the sides are just filled with white color
#xubuntu 2008-10-08
<The-Kernel> hum...new install of xubuntu...hald takes 5 minutes to start on boot up
<The-Kernel> now, I get a fail to initlize hal when I load gdm
<BunnyRevolution> hi.  i'd like to play a dvd in xubuntu hardy.  is there something i'm not doing right?
<BunnyRevolution> do i need extra codecs?
<favro> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<homebrewcider> can someone help me access another computer on my lan please? I'm on my xubuntu box, the other is a heavily stuffed windows box currently runnung a live xubuntu cd. I can see the files I want to get with lanshark program but can't copy them across
<zoredache> one fairly easy method would be to install and start openssh-server on the livecd box.  Then simply use gftp-gtk to connect via ssh and copy stuff accross
<eranj> hey guys
<cruzer> yeah, i just installed xubuntu on an old laptop, the wifi works but my graphics card doesnt. the card isint a major card. is there anyway i cant get it to native res?
<jean-louis> it's not easy to add an application to the deskbar, hard find icons, no drag and drop possibility
<tonysssss> hey
<tonysssss> is it possible to install xubuntu while retaining the windows bootloader?
<Odd-rationale> tonysssss: i believe so... see the !grub factiod...
<tonysssss> whats that
<David-A> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<David-A> !factiod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about factiod
<David-A> ,factiod is I am one
<David-A> !factiod
<David-A> ,factiod
<David-A> ,forget factiod
<David-A> David-A: no, I don't know what I am doing
<JinKazama> hi all. when I type ./networking restart to restart my network interfaces, after restart command prompt stops and maybe keep waiting for some other command. I exit from that with Alt+C byt I don't know if that is right. ...  ? :-)
<Odd-rationale> JinKazama: try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<JinKazama> yes. that I typing to restart. but after restart the command prompt stops ... and waits for somethin else. I don't know what to do then...
<Odd-rationale> JinKazama: does the command i posted do that?
<JinKazama> yes
<Odd-rationale> JinKazama: you should seee: netwoking        [stop]
<JinKazama>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [ OK ]
<JinKazama> sotirov@sotirov-laptop:~$  * Stopping NTP server ntpd
<JinKazama>    ...done.
<JinKazama>  * Starting NTP server ntpd
<JinKazama>    ...done.
<JinKazama> and then stops and waits ...
<Odd-rationale> stops at sotirov@sotirov-laptop:~$ ?
<JinKazama> this is the code from terminal I paste it here
<Odd-rationale> JinKazama: well, that looks ok...
<JinKazama> after second " ...done" I don't know hwt to do. btw the network works propertly. my question is if after restart I myst type Alt+C to exit ?
<JinKazama> *what to do ...
<Odd-rationale> JinKazama: alt+c? or ctrl+c ?
<JinKazama> yes ... sorry :) Ctrl+C
<Odd-rationale> i don't think you should... but if it works... :P
<JinKazama> :)
<JinKazama> ok. thanks Odd-rationale :)
<o7andrew> hey guys, what version are you all using now?
<o7andrew> oh crap
<o7andrew> lol
<o7andrew> I'm on 7.10
<o7andrew> I'
<wormsxulla_> hello. i'm running 7.10 on a eee pc, and i don't have a system beep, but sound does work. could anyone help?
<o7andrew> 've just installed xubuntu, and loved the fact that it found and connected my wireless card automagically >much like windows... I also used 'standby' and that worked like really fast > I loved that... but I'd really like to set up hibernation <after grub | as I'm dual-booting my friends windows box> and I was wondering if anyone here knows how to do that??
<o7andrew> thinkmassive: cool name bro"
<o7andrew> I'll be back in the next day or so, c.u.all
<zairo> hi. how to resize the icon on xubuntu desktop. i use compiz. before this is work like a charm using setting > setting manager > desktop.
<b3nw> there isn't a xubuntu+1 channel I assume?
<knome> b3nw, no
<knome> b3nw, #ubuntu+1 is for all "flavors"
<b3nw> knome - thanks
<knome> np
<wormsxulla_> hi. does anyone know about connecting an imode phone (used as a modem) to a pc with xubuntu?
<jals> what app can i use to encode wav files to mp3?
<Ahtenus> I want to connect to shared folders on a windows computer, how do I do that?
<TheSheep> Ahtenus: using some smb client
<zoredache> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Ahtenus> k
<TheSheep> jals: sound converter, for example
<jals> cheers TheSheep
<Awsoonn> what is a good pdf reader for xubuntu?
<TheSheep> the default one
<TheSheep> evince
<Awsoonn> I was hopeing for something that didn't rely on gnome.
<Myrtti> er
<Myrtti> since when has evince relied on gnome?
<Awsoonn> It's listed as a dependancy, let me look again maybe I made a mistake
<TheSheep> on the contrary, I think xubuntu devs helped removing the gnome deps from it
<Myrtti> please do
<zoredache> gtk != gnome
<TheSheep> !info evince-gtk
<ubottu> evince-gtk (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer (gtk version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 855 kB, installed size 6248 kB
<Awsoonn> libgnome2-0 (>= 2.17.3) listed as a depends
<Myrtti> yeeeesss?
<Awsoonn> ah ha! evince-gtk :)
<TheSheep> it still relies on gnome-icon-theme, but I guess you'll have to live with that
<Awsoonn> hmmm, I got to learn something today.  :)
<Awsoonn> next question is, what is dbus?
<Awsoonn> I thought that was a gnome framework for messaging between programs and such.
<bytor4232> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<bytor4232> dang
<Awsoonn> :P
<bytor4232> D-Bus is a message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to one another. In addition to interprocess communication, D-Bus helps coordinate process lifecycle; it makes it simple and reliable to code a "single instance" application or daemon, and to launch applications and daemons on demand when their services are needed.
<zoredache> simply strike the 'gnome' part of your statment and it sounds like you have a good idea
<bytor4232> from http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus
<bytor4232> Hm.  It was developed by RedHat.  Interesting.
<Awsoonn> right on, I am just rying to keep this machine as lean on the memory as possible is my goal. It's kinda old...
<bytor4232> Turn off the gnome and kde sessions in "Sessions and Startup" in the settings manager.
<TheSheep> reduce color depth and resolution
<bytor4232> TheSheep: never thought about doing that.
<bytor4232> TheSheep: My processor may be a tad on the slow side, but I have plenty of ram.
<Awsoonn> bytor4232: session tip < - THANKS
<Ahtenus> I used this guide to set up fusesmb:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb but there is two problems;1. I can only see my one computer. pinging the other comuter works.2. My win comuter can read my share but not write to it.
<Ahtenus> Anyone?
<cody-somerville> Ahtenus, hi
<Ahtenus> hi
<Ahtenus> you read my problem right?
<Ahtenus> question..
<cody-somerville> Yup
<bytor4232> Ahtenus: Usually if noone answers, we don't know or don't have time.  You could always try in the #ubuntu channel since this is more of a core system issue, rather than xubuntu specific.
<cody-somerville> Ahtenus, you probably didn't set your username and password correctly in the fusemb config
<zoredache> for the computer you are having problems with, make sure you are in the correct workgroup, make sure you aren't firewalling 'file and print sharing'.  Make sure computer name use the characters [-a-z0-9] only.
<Ahtenus> I souldn't enter my user password or?
<danielm> zoredache++
<knome> kaffeine can play dvd's, but gxine or vlc not.
<TheSheep> !dvd | knome
<ubottu> knome: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<knome> TheSheep, yes?
<knome> doesn't really help with my problem
<TheSheep> knome: from what you described, should help
<knome> can you be more verbose, like how?
<cody-somerville> gxine uses a different backend then what Xubuntu uses by default (gstreamer)
<knome> a-ha
<knome> so would totem be the preferred player?
<cody-somerville> right
<knome> ok
<knome> so it can't show the menus of this dvd, for example
<cody-somerville> Yea, Totem doesn't support that :P
<cody-somerville> I use vlc myself
<knome> may i ask why totem is the default then?
<TheSheep> because we cannot ship vlc because of legal resons
<TheSheep> some reactionary countries, like USA or Japan have laws against it :)
<ruif13> hi
<ruif13> i've a xubuntu server installed in a p3-550 machine
<ruif13> but the distro have a lot of installed software i need to uninstall all.
<ruif13> is anyway to put xubuntu like a fresh install or i need it to install it again?
<TheSheep> ruif13: you can just uninstall the programs you don't need...
<ruif13> hum but i have some wrong configs i don't reemember like
<ruif13> apache settings etc
<ruif13> and zivios wrong setups
<ruif13> and i need to setup xubuntu like a new one install
<TheSheep> you can purge the configs when uninstalling
<ruif13> what is the best way?
<ruif13> hum
<ruif13> not bad idea
<ruif13> and i can do a new fresh install over network?
<ruif13> i've a good internet conection
<TheSheep> /var/lib/apt/extended_states <-- contains information on whether a package was automatically installed as a dependency, or installed explicitly by you
<TheSheep> yes, you can
<TheSheep> with the mini cd
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ruif13> because i don't have cdrom in that machine :S and flopy disk too
<TheSheep> there are many options
<ruif13> hey TheSheep you tell me the file extended_states have all installed sw?
<TheSheep> ruif13: not necessarily
<ruif13> hum
<TheSheep> only the packages for which extended information needs to be saved
<TheSheep> you can get a list of all installed software with dpkg -l
<Sa[i]nT> How come I can't change my background image. Been trying for a while now.
<TheSheep> Sa[i]nT: what's the error?
<Sa[i]nT> TheSheep, I don't have the desktop option in my settings. I'm guessing whichever one makes it to where I can change my desktop image. Is this something I did'nt download or something?
<TheSheep> Sa[i]nT: no, it should be in the default xubuntu installation
<TheSheep> Sa[i]nT: xfdsektop4
<Sa[i]nT> TheSheep, xfdesktop4 is already the newest version. Hmmm
<TheSheep> try xfce4-mcs-plugins and xfce4-mcs-plugins-extra
<Sa[i]nT> TheSheep, They are the newest version as well.
<Sa[i]nT> TheSheep, Is there some other way to invoke the desktop settings?
<TheSheep> and you don't have 'desktop' entry in the settings manager?
<Sa[i]nT> TheSheep, Exactly.
<TheSheep> xfce-setting-show backdrop
<Sa[i]nT> TheSheep, No such plugin
<TheSheep> let me check something
<TheSheep> dpkg -S /usr/lib/xfce4/mcs-plugins/backdrop_settings.so
<TheSheep> xfdesktop4: /usr/lib/xfce4/mcs-plugins/backdrop_settings.so
<TheSheep> Sa[i]nT: reinstall xfdesktop4
<Sa[i]nT> TheSheep, ok, trying.
<Sa[i]nT> TheSheep, Still no desktop option. GAHH
<TheSheep> Sa[i]nT: do you have that file?
<TheSheep> Sa[i]nT: is this xubuntu?
<Sa[i]nT> TheSheep, I have everything. I've been trying to get this to work forever.
<Sa[i]nT> TheSheep, xfce, yeah.
<Sa[i]nT> brb
<TheSheep> Sa[i]nT: I'm not asking about xfce, I'm asking about the ditribution
<jals> sound converter doesn't seem to be ripping at the proper bitrate
<Genelyk> why xubuntu 8.10 beta, have  pidgin  and xchatirc ??
<zoredache> why?  why not?
<Genelyk> xubuntu is  for  machine low power
<zoredache> so which do you have objections with?  I would be happen if both where dropped...
<Genelyk> uhmm
#xubuntu 2008-10-09
<Sl4y3r1> im trying to install some themes in xfce of xfce-look
<Sl4y3r1> and none of them show up in the user interface
<Sl4y3r1> any ideas anyone?
<Sl4y3r1> ?
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r1: what theme?
<Sl4y3r1> LiNsta Black Plastic
<Sl4y3r1>   
<Odd-rationale> !changethemes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<Sl4y3r1> moved ive done this
<Sl4y3r1> repeatedly
<Sl4y3r1> -moved 0.)
<Sl4y3r1> and they never show up in the user interface thing
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r1: do you have th link?
<Sl4y3r1> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta+Black+Plastic?content=43023
<Sl4y3r1> i havent gotten any themes to work
<Sl4y3r1> unzipping to the /.themes folder
<Odd-rationale> k brb...
<Sl4y3r1> ?
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r1: sry, had some troubles with our sink...
<Sl4y3r1> lol its ok
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r1: so you have a folder called ~/.themes/                                                                                              [58]
<Odd-rationale> whoops...
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r1: so you have a folder called ~/.themes/LiNsta-Black-Plastic
<Odd-rationale> ?
<Sl4y3r1> yeah
<Odd-rationale> it is a xfmw4 theme. not a gtk theme...
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r1: so chek the wm settings... not ui settings...
<Sl4y3r1> not there either
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r1: try moving the LiNsta-Black-Plastic folder and all it's contents to /usr/share/xfwm4/themes
<Odd-rationale> you need to do it as root...
<Sl4y3r1> sec
<Odd-rationale> like: sudo cp -fdr ~/.themes/LiNsta-Black-Plastic /usr/share/xfwm4/themes/
<Sl4y3r1> nope
<Sl4y3r1> nothing
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r1: well, it doesn't look like you are the only one with issues... http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=874.0
<Sl4y3r1> yeah
<Sl4y3r1> ;s
<Sl4y3r1> just found that about 30 secs ago
<Sl4y3r1> XD
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r1: tried #xfce ?
<Sl4y3r1> didnt know there was one
<LuYu> i need help with mouse cursor themes
<LuYu> on a previous install, i was able to change them easily
<LuYu> now, no matter what i do, i cant seem to find the website or technique i used to do it
<Sl4y3r1> didnt know you could install mouse themes XD im just trying to figure out why none of the desktop themes i use work
<Sl4y3r1> XD
<Odd-rationale> LuYu: try looking in xfce-look.org
<LuYu> i have
<LuYu> they have tons of themes
<LuYu> but no explanation on how to get them to work
<Odd-rationale> LuYu: extract it to ~/.themes
<LuYu> ive downloaded a couple of themes
<Odd-rationale> LuYu: like which one?
<LuYu> i tried that, they didnt show up
<LuYu> blueillusion2 is the one ive been trying to make work
<LuYu> dont tell me . . . ive been working with a broken theme
<Odd-rationale> LuYu: i'm sorry, my mistake. extract to ~/.icons
<LuYu> right
<LuYu> did that, too
<LuYu> didnt work either
<Odd-rationale> umm. post the link to the cursos theme... and i'll take a look when i come back...
<Sl4y3r1> LuYu whats the link to blue illusion two
<Odd-rationale> i need to fix this sink...
<LuYu> hold on
<LuYu> ill find it
<Sl4y3r1> i want a working theme!
<Sl4y3r1> XD
<LuYu> i cant get the theme to work, so if it works for you then thats one of us
<LuYu> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/BlueIllusion+2?content=88323
<LuYu> today is your lucky day
<LuYu> i didnt configure galeon to delete all history yet
<LuYu> so, i still had the link
<LuYu> B-)
<LuYu> i think xfce-look.org really needs a tutorial section
<LuYu> many people may be unfamiliar with the quirks in its theme behavior
<LuYu> i still dont understand why mouse themes go in .icons
<Sl4y3r1> i finally got one theme to work
<LuYu> they arent really icons
<LuYu> :)
<LuYu> thats more than i have
<Sl4y3r1> but now all my icons i had place in the task bar remain diff colors
<Sl4y3r1> x.x
<LuYu> well, thats not true
<LuYu> the display themes all work
<LuYu> its the mouse cursors that dont
<Sl4y3r1> ive only had luck with 1 i downloaded
<Sl4y3r1> and thats the mac os x one
<Sl4y3r1> but my system info on my taskbar still stays the same color it was before applying the theme lol
<Sl4y3r1> so i get half of a real nice blue taskbar then boom shit off-white colored buttons
<Sl4y3r1> lol
<LuYu> hmmm
<LuYu> i dont get it
<LuYu> this just worked the first time
<LuYu> f#$@!ing suspend destroyed my good install, and now i cant figure out what i did
<LuYu> anyway, im out of time, so ill have to leave the addition of expletives off for another day
<LuYu> thanks for the help
<JinKazama> hi all. how a I can to lock my screen when I desire. without wait screensaver .
<Odd-rationale> JinKazama: gnome-screensaver-command -l
<Odd-rationale> JinKazama: or xscreensaver-command -l if you are using xscreensaver...
<JinKazama> is there some way to set thish command on keyboard shortcut ?
<JinKazama> *this ...
<maxamillion> ctrl+alt+l
<Odd-rationale> JinKazama: yep, go to settings --> keyboard
<Odd-rationale> yeah, it might already be set...
<JinKazama> ﻿ctrl+alt+l not work here ...
<Odd-rationale> JinKazama: or ctrl+alt+esc
<JinKazama> yes I foud it ... its ctrl+alt+delete
<JinKazama> xflock4 ..
<JinKazama> thanks all :)
<Odd-rationale> np
<yesitisjustme> can you have 2 gmail email accounts per person or they only allow 1 gmail email account per person?
<JinKazama> hi all . how to add a shortcut icon in the menu? In the menu editor there is simply green text that says include and the command is listed as system. I won't to add shortcut in menu Other. how to do this ?
<knome> !.desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<knome> not that
<knome> JinKazama, i can't think of any other way than creating a .desktop file
<JinKazama> I found in forums something about this but it was very complicated explanation. I can get it :) .
<JinKazama> I read for this problem here : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-edit-xfce-menu-612491/
<knome> JinKazama, so what do you want to add? an application icon?
<knome> JinKazama, if so, is the application available in the ubuntu repository?
<JinKazama> its form repositiry , byt ntere is no icon in menu. the application is Gisomount
<JinKazama> I installed it from the repository
<knome> i see
<knome> other would possibly not be the right place for it, though
<knome> let me make a .desktop file for it, i'll ping you back in a minute
<JinKazama> ok :)
<knome> or actually check first if it's just hidden
<JinKazama> how to find it ?
<knome> i'll check it
<knome> i just installed it
<knome> ok, the .desktop i ready
<knome> now just upload it
<knome> JinKazama, http://emonk.fi/open/gisomount.desktop
<knome> JinKazama, copy to /usr/share/applications
<JinKazama> ok
<knome> the icon/menu item will be at "system"
<JinKazama> just exelent !!!! thank you knome :)
<JinKazama> is there some more simple way for this ? :)
<knome> not really, if you want to add it in the "normal" menu
<knome> but if you look at the file i sent you, it's really quite easy...
<JinKazama> yes. I read it. I think that I will make by my self in future if needit :)
<JinKazama> thanks knome :)
<maestrolinux> hola
<Odd-rationale> !hi | maestrolinux
<ubottu> maestrolinux: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<maestrolinux> alguno habla español!!!
<Odd-rationale> !es | maestrolinux
<ubottu> maestrolinux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lxxlxxl> hi all
<lxxlxxl> I need help with my gfx card
<lxxlxxl> please
<TheSheep> !ask | lxxlxxl
<ubottu> lxxlxxl: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lxxlxxl> ok :)
<lxxlxxl> i upgraded my old pc from 7.04 to 8.04 xubunut
<lxxlxxl> everything is ok
<lxxlxxl> expecpt the video playback
<Odd-rationale> lxxlxxl: how did you upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04?
<lxxlxxl> firsh install
<Odd-rationale> fresh install? ok... good..
<lxxlxxl> the vido play pack was great in 7.04
<lxxlxxl> now when I use the fullscreen mode
<lxxlxxl> it give me pixles
<lxxlxxl> and flickers
<lxxlxxl> I think i have problem with my x.org file
<Odd-rationale> sounds like...
<lxxlxxl> I didnt customize it when I used 7.04
<Odd-rationale> the new xorg relies more on autodetection...
<lxxlxxl> but now i think I have to
<Odd-rationale> lxxlxxl: if you still have a copy of your old xorg.conf, you might want to try using it in 8.04
<lxxlxxl> :( I dont
<lxxlxxl> what if i used the 7.04 liveCD x.org file ?
<Odd-rationale> lxxlxxl: that if it works, then you might want to try to copy it...
<lxxlxxl> the Q is: I rembber that 7.04 x.org was ok with me; is it possible that during the instlation the x.org chnged from the intial one?
<lxxlxxl> if it is the same. I can use the LiveCD one.
<Odd-rationale> lxxlxxl: it is possible that th xorg file change after the install, but not always....
<lxxlxxl> if i gvre
<lxxlxxl> my card {01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS [1002:5046]}
<Odd-rationale> lxxlxxl: pastbin your current xorg.conf file please...
<lxxlxxl> here?
<Odd-rationale> no. pastebin
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lxxlxxl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55684/ you can notice that I tried to edit it
<Odd-rationale> ah, you are using the vesa drivers?
<lxxlxxl> i tried r128 & ati
<Odd-rationale> try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Odd-rationale> vesa is kinda slow... but rather failsafe...
<lxxlxxl> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<lxxlxxl>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20081009184029
<Odd-rationale> lxxlxxl: ok that's fine...
<Odd-rationale> lxxlxxl: now pastebin your new xorg.conf file...
<lxxlxxl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/55685/
<Odd-rationale> lxxlxxl: ok. now try restart x (log out) and see if it is any better...
<lxxlxxl> this is the defulat one
<lxxlxxl> it didnt work wwith me. so, i tried to chnage it
<Belovedmonster> can I use emerald themes without using compiz? seems the only time they get mentioned is when people are using compiz
<lxxlxxl> the resulaiton is ok after the change
<Odd-rationale> ok. what are you using to play the video?
<lxxlxxl> vlc
<Odd-rationale> Belovedmonster: afaik, emerald is used only with compiz.
<knome> Belovedmonster, confirm
<Odd-rationale> lxxlxxl: does this happen only with one certain video? have youtried other videos of other fomarts?
<Odd-rationale> formats?
<knome> wow, serious typoing ;)
<Belovedmonster> :-( bummer, i wanted to add the siki colors theme to my xubuntu as I love it on my gnome computer, but it needs emerald according to xfce look
<lxxlxxl> divx xvid
<lxxlxxl> this happen with all videos in the fullscreen mode
<lxxlxxl> i use my old machine to download & watch videos
<knome> Belovedmonster, http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/New+Wave?content=87134
<Belovedmonster> thats not as nice as siki, but as a next best thing its quite pretty :) thanks, i might give it a go
<knome> Belovedmonster, np. it's is/was candidate for the default xubuntu 8.10 look
<knome> *-s
<Odd-rationale> lxxlxxl: have you tried mplayer?
<lxxlxxl> i tried totem. mplayer didnt work with me
<lxxlxxl> using default xorg can I be sure that the gfx card is confegred properly ?
<Odd-rationale> usually, yes...
<lxxlxxl> can I find the 7.04 default xorg online ?
<Odd-rationale> lxxlxxl: i doubt it...
<lxxlxxl> i dont think the problem is related to the codec or the palyer.
<lxxlxxl> how can I know if my gfx card is conferged
<lxxlxxl> is there any commands for cheking ?
<knome> *configured*
<lxxlxxl> :-D
<mojjog> Hi All. I've just installex xubuntu-desktop , but can't manage to add more workspaces. Via properties, it shows that I have just one row, but nothing more. What could be the problem?
<lxxlxxl> go to application > setting > setting manager > workspaces
<bytor4232> mojjog: Go to Applications then Settings Manager then Workspaces
<bytor4232> lxxlxxl: curses!  I couldn't type fast enough!
<lxxlxxl> hehe!
<mojjog> :) Thank you bytor4232 ! >:D<
<bytor4232> Thank lxxlxxl too!
<mojjog> and lxxlxxl also thanks!!!
<lxxlxxl> :P
<lxxlxxl> too many thanks
<lxxlxxl> Ralfi: from Sopranos ?!
<lxxlxxl> I will leave now. thanks Odd-rationale for you help :)
<Odd-rationale> lxxlxxl: k. soory i couldn't help more...
<Pisagor> hi
<Zero____--_> hey, is it possible to install gnome without installing the ubuntu-desktop metabackage
<Odd-rationale> Zero____--_: yes. just insall the gnome-desktop meta-package instead... :P
<Zero____--_> what packages does ubuntu-desktop have that gnome-desktop doesnt have, Odd-rationale ?
<Odd-rationale> Zero____--_: sorry my bad. it is called the metapackage is called gnome...
<Odd-rationale> compare:
<Odd-rationale> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-desktop
<Odd-rationale> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gnome
<Zero____--_> thank you
<Odd-rationale> Zero____--_: or this one: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gnome-desktop-environment
<Odd-rationale> Zero____--_: but if you are going to install gnome without ubuntu, you might as well use debain, sidux, archlinux, slackware, or something instead... :P
<Zero____--_> yeah, i was just looking at the package difference, and i need ubuntu, i just dont need EVERYTHING in it, i just wanted to install gnome (using xfce currently) without all that bloated crap (such as openoffic) without manually getting rid of stuff
<Zero____--_> can you have awn in xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> sure
<Pisagor> i wanna install xubuntu in my old HDD which has 4.3 GB space
<Pisagor> and will i have an access to files in my other NTFS drive  ?
<cody-somerville> sure
<Pisagor> and do i need to do something special for that ?
<Pisagor> or will i have this option defaultly ?
<cody-somerville> it'll work by default
<Pisagor> tremendous
<Pisagor> then its time to migrate ...
<Pisagor> c u
<Zero____--_> I want the dock from Dreamlinux in Xubuntu, is this possible?
<cody-somerville> Its called AWN, yes.
<wormsxulla_> hello. does anyone remember off-hand the location of the xubuntu "splashscreen" file (the first screen to show at boot)?
<wormsxulla_> or can help me to find it
<cody-somerville> wormsxulla_, dpkg -L xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<wormsxulla_> cody-somerville: thank you
<DCPom> hey, will desktop drapes work with xubuntu?
<not_myself> It's hard to say.
<not_myself> I'm not familiar with the project.
<DCPom> it says it's for gnome, so probably not?
<not_myself> sudo aptitude install drapes
<not_myself> Actually quite a few gnome programs work great in xubuntu.
<not_myself> I've never noticed a difference to be honest.
<not_myself> I think I'll look up drapes and see what it does.
<not_myself> I guess it's not compatible.
<DCPom> yeah
<DCPom> it doesn't seem to be working
<DCPom> :'(
<not_myself> Write your own ...
<DCPom> yeah, I thought about that
<DCPom> I don't really have the bash skills to do that
<not_myself> I guess I'm too much of a do it yourself-er.
<not_myself> Anyone know where/how to set your screen brightness.  My laptop keeps dimming after x minutes of no activity, and I can't seem to locate it.
<not_myself> There's a box under screensaver power management that is unchecked, alas ... this doesn't stop it from dimming.
<not_myself> Oh well maybe I fixed it ... maybe I didn't.
<goddamnallthenic> man, getting network shares under xfce is a chore
<knome> why not woman?
<goddamnallthenic> ...
<knome> gotcha.
<not_myself> what are you doing nfs?
<goddamnallthenic> so is there an easy way to veiw my windows shares through thundar?
<Myrtti> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<goddamnallthenic> i cant see my network
<goddamnallthenic> fusesmb is installed
<not_myself> I usually do all my ftp/sftp stuff through knoqueror I don't know if it works with smb:// though.
<Myrtti> no it doesn't
<goddamnallthenic> ok, so what is the best file manager to use in xfce if i want to veiw my windows shares?
<not_myself> I just did a quick search on google, it appears that konqueror will do samba.
<not_myself> goddamnallthenic: Is your windows machine on the same subnet as your current machine?
<not_myself> Sometimes having 192.168.0.1 and then 192.168.1.1 for ips is enough to make windows crap out.
<goddamnallthenic> yes, its all on the same network, i just want to view my roomates shared vids
<not_myself> ok
<not_myself> Do you have his ip?
<goddamnallthenic> yeah
<not_myself> can you reach it with smbclient?
<goddamnallthenic> smbclient?
<not_myself> smbclient is a command line program with the samba package.
<not_myself> To be honest I just don't know enough about this.
<not_myself> It's been sooo lonng since I tried connecting to a windows share.
<not_myself> I usually just sftp in and copy stuff here.
<not_myself> But that's not going to do it.
<not_myself> http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/10/xubuntu-and-browsing-samba-network.html
<not_myself> smbclient -L -I=192.168.0.1
<not_myself> Seems to be all you need to do.
<not_myself> Then again I could be wrong.
<not_myself> From there you'll need to figure out how to mount them, after that you'll probably need to add something to fstab to mount them automatically.
<not_myself> or ... you could just sudo apt-get install konqueror; run konqueror then type smb:/ in the address bar.
<not_myself> maybe it's smb://
<goddamnallthenic> i dont have konqueror, i have xubuntu
<goddamnallthenic> not kubuntu
<Myrtti> goddamnallthenic: did you read that fusesmb guide?
<goddamnallthenic> yeah, it didnt work :(
<xav22> des francais ?
<xav22> hello world
<xav22> I need help on xubuntu (xfce)
<xav22> any on to help me ?
<cody-somerville> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xav22> ubottu> ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xav22> cody-somerville> ok, thanks
<xav22> sorry for my bad english
<xav22> i try to join shared folders on a W2000 server, in a domain, from xfce with thunar
<xav22> I tried with fusesmb
<xav22> it works well , i can see the W2000 domain, the server and can see the shared folders
<DFlame> but?
<xav22> But when i try to access one of those shared folders
<xav22> i get an error message
<DFlame> do you have the text of the error message?
<xav22> like "folder unreachable : access refused, no permissions" ????
<xav22> like "folder unreachable : access refused, no permissions" ????
<DFlame> you *could* try a program called pyNeighborhood. it scans and mounts network shares. I believe it is in Synaptic Package Manager
<DFlame> that is what I use to mount my shares anyway...
<xav22> ok, thanks, I ll try
<DFlame> no promises, though remember to run it as root (as it involves mounting)
<xav22> DFlame> ok
<xav22> I really dont understand why the use of fusesmb doesnt works
<DFlame> neither do I. I go with what works and dont question why
<shirish> hi all, how do I know status of sticky keys in xubuntu?
<xav22> by by everybody
<xav22> thanks a lot
<DCPom> what's the CL to change the desktop image?
<DaveDixonII> can someone help me?
<DaveDixonII> its just a quick question
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<charlie-tca> It depends on the question
<charlie-tca> ask please
<DaveDixonII> if you compile an app, to remove it, do you just delete the folder or remove threw terminal?
<charlie-tca> I don't know about compiling apps.
<vinnl> charlie-tca, I need to remember that one :)
<vinnl> DaveDixonII, you can do "make uninstall" I believe, but I recommend you to compile using checkinstall so you can remove it through Synaptic
<DaveDixonII> k. ty
<oklinux> hello
<oklinux> any one use lxde in xubuntu ?
<vinnl> I have, for a moment
<vinnl> To give it a try
<vinnl> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vinnl> charlie-tca, ;-)
<charlie-tca> :)
<charlie-tca> It took me a long time to learn and remember it, vinnl
<vinnl> charlie-tca, I guess I'll recall it if I see the use of that word again, and if not, I might if you use it ;-)
 * charlie-tca nods
<knome> i must say that pcmanfm is *bad*
 * vinnl didn't like it either
<DCPom> hey, how do you make a shortcut or alias for a folder?
<vinnl> DCPom, right click, then select "Make link"
<DCPom> ah thanks
<vinnl> np :)
<mini-man> just installed xubuntu with wubi, and my headphones don't work, but my speakers do. Ideas? (yes I did google, and no that topic on the forums was of no help whatsoever0
<vinnl> mini-man, did you plug in the headphones in the correct location? Have you tried the headphones with another OS or other device?
<mini-man> vinnl: they work perfectly on windows
<vinnl> OK
<mini-man> i checked alsamixer and they aren't muted, but I can't raise or lower the volume
<vinnl> mini-man, and they're plugged into the same thing as the speakers?
<mini-man> vinnl: no, i have speakers built in to my monitor
<vinnl> Right... Ehm, you could check using xfce4-mixer
<mini-man> I see no headphones there :o
<vinnl> That's odd... Perhaps you could run alsamixer as root and then edit them, but I have zero experience on this area so I'm probably not the right person to be giving advice...
<mini-man> well in alsamixer I do see headphones
<mini-man> but i'm unable to adjust it
<mini-man> and I do hear feedback in my headphones...
<mini-man> but the sound comes out the monitor speakers
<vinnl> Perhaps ubottu  has some advice...
<vinnl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vinnl> !headphones
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphones
<vinnl> :(
<mini-man> hmm wtf, reducing mic volume reduces the "volume" of the feedback in my headphones :D
<mini-man> <-- utter nub at this, in case you haven't noticed yet
<mini-man> brb dinner
 * vinnl off, sleep
<DCPom> what bash command can you use to get an array of all the files (or file paths) in a folder?
<charlie-tca> ls
<DCPom> ls > VAR?
<charlie-tca> no, cd to the folder and type ls in a terminal. If you want a text file use ls > text_file_name
<DCPom> does that give the actual files or file paths, or just the name?
<DCPom> names*
<charlie-tca> just the names of files in that folder/directory
<DCPom> ah
<charlie-tca> ls --help gives all the options
<DCPom> thanks
<charlie-tca> np
<yesitisjustme> can you have 2 gmail email accounts per person or do they only let you have 1 gmail email account per person?
<yesitisjustme> anyone knows
<charlie-tca> You might need to check on google, but I thought the limit was one per person
<yesitisjustme> oh ok
<yesitisjustme> thanks
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<yesitisjustme> :)
#xubuntu 2008-10-10
<nikkolai> Hi guys, in hardy i was using the nvidia-glx-new package, but i can't find it on intrepid beta? Has a new name??
<TheSheep> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.13-19.45)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.13-19.45 (hardy), package size 5126 kB, installed size 15256 kB
<TheSheep> ah, that's still hardy
<nikkolai> there is a nvidia-glx-new-envy, but not sure if is the same
<TheSheep> nikkolai: looks like there are also nvidia-glx-177 and such
<TheSheep> and nvidia-glx installs them all
<TheSheep> maybe they don't conflict anymore?
<nikkolai> no idea :D..  will read a bit about thhat packages... thnx
<DCPom> what's the bash command to append text to a file?
<mini-man> echo "yada" >> myfile
<DCPom>  thanks
<Flare183> lol mini-man cool name
<mini-man> thx
<mini-man> ok... progress made..
<mini-man> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804986
<mini-man> I have the same problem, but after adding the line copter noted and rebooting, now even my headphones don't work
<mini-man> I just hear static
<mini-man> realtek ALC883 chipset
<night98> can anyone help me
<DCPom> !anyone | night98
<ubottu> night98: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<night98> i have a labtop that will not get online
<night98> i have a wiress network card
<night98> >.>
<night98> <.<
<night98> o.o
<night98> god what a group
<night98> hello anyone around
<DCPom> !punctuation | night98
<ubottu> night98: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DCPom> !wireless | night98
<ubottu> night98: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<night98> ty
<DarkTan> will a xubuntu install fit on a 4 gig drive?
<DCPom> i believe so
<DCPom> i don't remember the exact size
<DarkTan> think it will fit happily?
<DCPom> it takes 1.5 gb. http://www.xubuntu.org/get#hardy
<DarkTan> ok then, thank you
<Igorot> who's on intrepid? anyone experiencing windows not sticking? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/271188
<gkmngrgn> how to enable policykit on xubuntu?
<zerothis> ﻿I have some files in a ........../subdirectory on a removable drive. I want them (the subdirectory) to be automatically available in my home directory when the drive is plugged in. Would mount -bind or mount -rbind do this?
<maalsa> Hey xubuntu fans, anybody recommend a good distro with Xfce aside from Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> maalsa: for what?
<maalsa> for... use?
<viabobed> I am no pro.... but if I'm not mistaken you could download the other distros and just d/l the XFCE
<viabobed> That's how I got it
<TheSheep> maalsa: what kind of use, different distros are good for different things
<maalsa> TheSheep: I suppose just, "average" use. I've recently been on the hunt for a good distro to switch to. I've tried Xubuntu (like it) and Mandriva (also like it) and I'm just wondering what else is out there
<viabobed> TheSheep: You probably know more about this than me
<TheSheep> maalsa: everybody thinks that what they do is "average"
<maalsa> TheSheep: Nevermind..
<viabobed> I've been messing around with XFCE a bit and I have run into two issues.... I came from Kubuntu8.04 KDE4.01 to Kubuntu8.04 XFCE on a older PC
<viabobed> Is tat Kubuntu original install bogging down the system?
<viabobed> that*
<viabobed> The other is the networking to a windows PC
<maalsa> viabobed: You've gotten farther than me, can't help you out. I'll be getting dirty within the next few weeks though as I attempt to set up a small thin client network (eep)
<TheSheep> viabobed: details?
<viabobed> maalsa: Thanks... TheSheep: PCSpecs; Amd Athalon 1400+, 256MB RAM, Generic Laptop Video Card
<maalsa> viabobed: did you uninstall KDE?
<TheSheep> viabobed: how much ram does it use without any app running?
<viabobed> I downloaded the "remix version of kubuntu online and found it to heavy for this system
<viabobed> before I went to the XFCE system... I got KDE4.01 which improved plenty of issues
<viabobed> No I have not uninstalled KDE... I found the command to do that using apt-get protocal
<viabobed> but, I am afraid its going to be unstable
<viabobed> since thats my original install
<viabobed> 160-180MB was the number I have been seen lately
<maalsa> maybe a lighter distro period will help speed things up
<maalsa> if you like the ubuntu base, there's always fluxbuntu (but you have to be a fan of fluxbox)
<TheSheep> viabobed: can you open the system monitor, enable the 'writable memory' tab and see what's taling the most of it?
<viabobed> Right now I cant check to compare.. I have ffox, pidgeon, and adept running an update
<viabobed> But ill tell you how its running with these apps...
<viabobed> Ok update finished... 54% CPU usage, 91MB usage memory and swap, 157MB
<viabobed> Not bad after closing ffox and update
<viabobed> but still reasonably slow
<viabobed> Uninstall KDE?
<viabobed> .user
<viabobed> :( wifi disconnect
<viabobed> ﻿54% CPU usage, 91MB usage memory and swap, 157MB
<viabobed> (04:25:59 AM) viabobed: Not bad after closing ffox and update
<viabobed> (04:26:07 AM) viabobed: but still reasonably slow
<viabobed> Sure
<viabobed> Ok opened System Monitor.. I have ffox on top with 24MB, GNome System Monitor and Pidgeon on top or writable memory
<viabobed> After that nm-aplet
<TheSheep> what's next?
<TheSheep> and maybe something is using cpu constantly?
<viabobed> xcfe4panel, xcfemenu, keded4... but by the time you get to keded4 the writable memory usage is 1.5MB
<viabobed> let me check what is using CPU
<viabobed> I am looking at everything and... I guess this CPU might be to weak for the OS
<viabobed> Because system monitor is on top of cpu usage at the moment
<viabobed> then pidgeon, and kded4 jumps the most
<viabobed> So.. i guess its pretty normal
<viabobed> I just am not used 54% of cpu on minimal aps
<viabobed> and playing chess vs cpu puts the cpu to 100%
<TheSheep> what's kded4?
<TheSheep> :/
<viabobed> I have no idea
<TheSheep> try killing it :)
<viabobed> Might be one of the KDE files
<viabobed> Killed it
<viabobed> 40-45% Cpu
<viabobed> Helped a bit
<viabobed> Believe me if I new all of the critical processes to the system I would have killed everything but that
<viabobed> On Xp i try to keep my list less than 29 processes
<viabobed> I have 6 things autostarting including one I added for the "attempt" to setup the home network
<viabobed> I guess.. If anything I'll research the system files later
<viabobed> Last question was, do you have any links/bookmarks on the networking of Kubuntu 8.04 with XFCE with Windows NT based pcs?
<viabobed> I appreciate all of your time TheSheep
<TheSheep> viabobed: go to settings maanger, sessions and startup and untick the 'start kde services at startup'
<TheSheep> viabobed: might help
<viabobed> Ok
<TheSheep> that will slow down startup of kde apps a little, but relieve system resources when not using kde apps
<viabobed> Great
<viabobed> While I was at it I removed the update managers and the printer spooler
<viabobed> Since i don't need those for a while
<viabobed> I only left networking and power management since im on a laptop
<viabobed> :)
<viabobed> TheSheep thanks for all of the help
<viabobed> I think I am going to run a bit leaner now
<viabobed> I gotta head out
<Woo> Why won't my process just die when I kill it?
<TheSheep> Woo: it it a zombie?
<Woo> Yes.
<TheSheep> zombies are dead already, can't kill them
<TheSheep> Woo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<Woo> Shit... I'll have to break the emergency glass then.
<TheSheep> Woo: they are harmless
<Woo> It's not that. The process was a daemon for a program I was running, and I can't restart because it won't rot.
<TheSheep> Woo: how did you start that daemon?
<Woo> I think I just said deluge in the terminal.
<TheSheep> and that terminal is still running?
<Woo> No, I rebooted the machie.
<TheSheep> and that still didn't get rid of the process? %)
<Woo> Things are working now.
<TheSheep> \o/
<Woo> But it was annoying having to restart since it would not dissappear so I could restart the application.
<fragpad> hi
<knome> hello
<cephi> anybody have an idea how i can figure out why evince always runs at startup for me?  very annoying
<knome> cephi, you possibly have saved it at session
<cephi> hmmm
<knome> cephi, turn off all the progs, then on the log out screen select "save session..."
<knome> then log in again, evince shouldn't start
<cephi> ok, will try, thx
<knome> but on the next logout, remember to check out
<knome> (the "save...")
<cephi> right
<cephi> brb logout
<cephi> hey it worked thanks
<knome> np
<cephi> Now for the other really annoying part of my startup: can anyone tell me how to get xubuntu to remember my WPA password?  Currently, I have to enter it every time
<knome> cephi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157808
<knome> cephi, basically, if you set the password to <none>, it will not ask for it, because it's empty
<cephi> hm, but it doesn't want a password for the gnome keyring from me; it wants the WPA passwords itself
<knome> ah, sorry for misreading
<knome> removing/backuping the keyring file might still be a good idea, though
<cephi> i'll have a go at it
<KlrSpz> anyone have any idea why i can't add the volume plugin to my panel? running hardy
<KlrSpz> http://pastebin.com/m5dae87e0
<bytor4232> Wonderful.
<KlrSpz> ?
<bytor4232> I just updated my laptop, which is running Intrepid, and now my mouse and kbd doesn't work.
<KlrSpz> fun
<bytor4232> I'm CLI baby
<KlrSpz> xorg issue?
<bytor4232> I'm sure
<KlrSpz> you using an xorg.conf or it's autoconfig stuff?
<ReiKn> hello.. could someone help with configuring xubuntu 8.10b to use a printer which is shared from a windows vista computer?
<KlrSpz> ﻿anyone have any idea why i can't add the volume plugin to my panel? running hardy -- ﻿http://pastebin.com/m5dae87e0
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: try drag and drop
<TheSheep> KlrSpz: it's a bug
<KlrSpz> christ
<KlrSpz> that's weird, cuz it's on and off when it works or doesn't
<KlrSpz> TheSheep: thanks for the quick response, appreciate it
<steven__> hello
<steven__> is the only way to reconfigure xorg by the cd?
<Odd-rationale> steven__: you can do "sudo dpgk-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<steven__> tried that
<steven__> tells me i'm overwriting customizable configuration
<Odd-rationale> yeah...
<steven__> any ideas?
<steven__> it doesn't change anything
<steven__> doesn't even let me choose resolutions
<steven__> mouse keyboard
<steven__> boom back to command line
<Odd-rationale> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<steven__> hmm
<steven__> i will look
<TeXnicer> !alternative nick
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TeXnicer> !_
<TeXnicer> steven__, watch your "__"
<steven__> ?
<steven__> lost...
<steven__> hardy heron is the only one i've had this prob with
<Bradasdf> Help, new to os, eepc, can't see bottom of windows
<knome> Bradasdf, alt+drag
<Bradasdf> thx
<Bradasdf> Just got it today
<oklinux> what kind of mini-man are you ?
<mini-man> ?
<oklinux> sorry
<mini-man> :D
<oklinux> I thougt your name is mini-van
<mini-man> lol xD
<oklinux> you run xubuntu ? too
<mini-man> where is the firefox32 icon at? I thought it was /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox32-3.png... which I replaced...but the default firefox icon is still showing up when I restart firefox32
<DCPom> you can probably download it from google,
<DCPom> or do a find/locate command
<DCPom> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<mini-man> bah. why have all my icons suddenly disappeared in all firefoxes? I have 3 versions of 3.x (vanilla used by ubufox, another used by swiftfox, and yet another used by firefox32 apparently?) and all show x's for icons in the toolbar
<mini-man> googled it and tried removing the 'linux32' before the firefox32 shell script... that didn't help
<mauilion> Hi I am trying to figure out how to keep the panel from grouping windows of the same type.
<mauilion> hopefully for just terminal
<mauilion> any ideas?
<mini-man> right-click on the very first few pixels of the task list
<mini-man> properties
<mini-man> in the dropbox select never group tasks
<mauilion> rocking Thanks ++mini-man
<mini-man> np
<Odd-rationale> mini-man: tried changing your icon theme?
<mini-man> Odd-rationale, yes, several times
<mini-man> even reinstalled each and every one of the versions i have installed, one by one
<Odd-rationale> mini-man: hmm.. idk, maby backup your bookmarks and remove ~/.mozilla
<freeman192038> hi, someone know where i can find mod_slotlimit package? it's a project that i've found on sourceforge
<zoredache> I doubt there is a package.  It appears to have been released just 5 weeks ago
<zoredache> if you install the -dev package that matches your running version of apache you probably should be able to compile it though
<freeman192038> thanks zoredache, nobody had never asìnwer ;)
<mini-man> Odd-rationale, ok, completely *removed* firefox and all traces of it, and installed and the icons are back... BUT it's not saving my bookmarks at all
<mini-man> I googled it, and did the tweak in about:config, restarted, added bookmark, restarted, and bookmark disappears
<mini-man> no idea why
<zoredache> check the permissions on your firefox profile directory.  Perhaps you managed to open your firefox profile as root and you can no longer write to it?
<zoredache> ls -alR ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<mini-man> zoredache,  you're right :)
<mini-man> zoredache,  thanks
<The-Kernel> So, my system hangs when booting up
<The-Kernel> its when it loads hal
<The-Kernel> is there a way to look at why?
<mini-man> is there a way to reduce the size of the tray icons in xfce?
<zoredache> don't they just try to resize them selves to fit the size of the panel?  Try changing the panel height
#xubuntu 2008-10-11
<mini-man> yes, but that reduces the normal 16x16 pixel icons for the menus and launchers
<mini-man> my panel is 24px, and everything but tray icons are 16px
<mini-man> with a nice amount of padding
<mini-man> while tray icons are 24px
<Zamboli> hi
<Zamboli> im in the middle of an ubuntu install on a new laptop
<Zamboli> i have not yet used windows, but can i partition it so i can seal off windows without losing it?
<Zamboli> wait wait i have it
<cheeseboy> i think opengl broke
<cheeseboy> how do i check for sure?
<TheSheep> glxinfo
<cheeseboy> dont see any errors
<cheeseboy> then why is desktop effects failing :(
<cephi> can anybody tel me how to get xubuntu to remember my WPA pword?  Currently, I have to enter it every time I connect.
<DarkTan> is there a special install when using SCSI hard drives?
<charlie-tca> DarkTan: not to my knowledge
<DarkTan> i'm having issues
<charlie-tca> What kind of issues
<DarkTan> i have an old IBM Netfinity 5600 Server. 5 20gb SCSI Drives. Every time i try to run the install, it get errors saying the CD is curropted
<DarkTan> currupted*
<DarkTan> the CD or DVD works fine in another computer, so i tried swapping out CD drives
<charlie-tca> Does the cd pass the "Check the CD for defects?
<DarkTan> did so three times, same error
<DarkTan> Cd passes in a different computer
<charlie-tca> Fails in this one, right?
<DarkTan> yes
<DarkTan> so, i then fire up a different desktop, try to install, works fine
<DarkTan> take that CD drive, put it in the IBM, same error
<charlie-tca> Last one I had do that, I had to burn another CD to install
<charlie-tca> Sounds like that CD drive is bad.
<DarkTan> however, when i try to access the CD drives in windows, everythings works fine
<DarkTan> except the drive works great in a different comp
<DarkTan> and under windows
<charlie-tca> Try burning a new install CD, then. That did work for me
<DarkTan> tried that as well, same error
<DarkTan> Also tried severl older version of live DVD's that i had lying around
<DarkTan> i get the menu, starts to load, fails
<DarkTan> put the DVD in a different computer, using the same drive, and they work fine
<charlie-tca> Got another cd drive you could swap?
<DarkTan> i've gine through 5 so far
<DarkTan> gone*
<charlie-tca> drives?
<DarkTan> yep
<charlie-tca> What about swapping the cables?
<DarkTan> you, know i never thought of that since they work under windows
<DarkTan> i'll try that
<charlie-tca> Yea, I know.
<DarkTan> hmmm....don't currently have a cable long enought
<DarkTan> wuth have to obtain one and try that
<DarkTan> will*
<DarkTan> thanks tho
<charlie-tca> good luck
<Mr_Fixit> anyone awake????
<Mr_Fixit> i can't figure out which folder contains the user's xfce settings... i need to re-install them??
<pist0l-fish> hi all, I'm trying to install xubuntu and am using the manual partitioner and can't seem to find an option for keeping my present /home/ directory. Effectively, I'd like to install xubuntu on / and keep all my personal documents/media in /home/. Can anyone help?
<DCPom> !xfburn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfburn
<DCPom> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DCPom> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<wormsxulla_> hello. i have found a bug in the clipboard function when i try to copy from abiword to firefox, where can i check if it has already been reported? (i guess it has)
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<wormsxulla_> thank you
<wormsxulla_> is there an irc function for the bots to search inside bugs reports? :)
<wormsxulla_> !search clipboard
<ubottu> Found: klipper
<wormsxulla_> !search bug klipper
<ubottu> Found: debugging, bug-#ubuntu-devel, features, langpack, back, hardware, xmms, exploit, 3rdparty, upgradeproblem
<wormsxulla_> huh
<blabla2004> hello!
<blabla2004> i want to install the propietary ATI display driver, but it get a 404 error when it tries to download it :-( what to do?
<zianello> hi
<zianello> someone can help me?
<zianello> i have just installed xubuntu 8.04
<blabla2004> :-)
<wormsxulla_> blabla2004: try to find the driver somewhere else?
<zianello> my wireless driver is an intel 1500
<zianello> but xubuntu doesn't see it
<zianello> what i have to do?
<blabla2004> wormsxulla_: thanks, i figured it out myself
<wormsxulla_> :p
<wormsxulla> hello. i'm looking for a GUI to add an item to the system menu in xubuntu 7.10, and i just can't find it
<wormsxulla> the closest i found  is "appfinder", but i can't find the "menu editor". is there one?
<knome> wormsxulla, i'm not 100% sure, but creating a .desktop file isn't hard
<wormsxulla> :-(
<knome> wormsxulla, (that's the way menu items are added to menu)
<charlie-tca> There is no GUI to add to the menus, there is menu editor though
<charlie-tca> I am looking for it now
<wormsxulla> i'd like to avoid editing text files. i used ubuntu 5.10 in the past, i'm pretty sure there was a menu editor. could it had been removed in xubuntu?
<wormsxulla> thanks :)
<knome> charlie-tca, imho we should try to create the menu icons for every pkg in the repo rather than telling on how to add them, though
<knome> wormsxulla, can you tell me which app it is, if it's one?
<wormsxulla> knome: actually, i want to add a manually installed app
<knome> wormsxulla, / which pkg in the repo
<knome> ok
<charlie-tca> knome: agreed, this is 7.10 though
<wormsxulla> seamonkey 2.a
<knome> charlie-tca, but there's a lot of apps w/o menu icons in 8.04 too
<knome> charlie-tca, don't know about 8.10...
<wormsxulla> yes, i do understand that i'm using an oldish 7.10, but it's not my own machine, i can't upgrade
<charlie-tca> knome: most of the .desktop files are created, in /usr/share/applications but for some reason are not added
<wormsxulla> heh
<knome> charlie-tca, really?
<charlie-tca> yea
<knome> charlie-tca, so they are hidden in the .desktop files?
<knome> charlie-tca, or...?
<charlie-tca> wormsxulla: could you take a look in there and see if your app is listed
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<knome> well at least gisomount didn't have a .desktop file
<wormsxulla> http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=2658.0 <--- that's the proper way to do it masochistically?
<charlie-tca> knome: I know when an item doesn't appear, I look in /usr/share/applications to see what to put in my menui
<wormsxulla> maybe one need to be sudo to see the menu editor?
<wormsxulla> (silly question, surely)
<knome> charlie-tca, sure... i do that as well, but there's just not files for every app in the repo
<charlie-tca> knome: no, usually they appear after adding the application
<knome> charlie-tca, yes usually
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: no, my application is not listed in usr/share/applications
<knome> charlie-tca, but even after adding app there is no file in /u/s/a
<charlie-tca> okay
<wormsxulla> (because i installed it manually by uncompressing the .tar?)
<knome> have to go
<knome> charlie-tca, let's continue this conversation later :)
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> wormsxulla: still looking
<wormsxulla> :) thanks, i am too
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: i found a "create launcher" by right-clicking in the desktop
<wormsxulla> could it be it? :)
<charlie-tca> But that won't put it in a menu.
<wormsxulla> erf :-(
<charlie-tca> Does right click Applications give edit menu?
<wormsxulla> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wormsxulla> :) thank you!
<wormsxulla> wow. sometimes i just miss the obvious
<charlie-tca> Happy to help :)
<wormsxulla> now to look for the icon :)
<MrNaz> where do you change your timezone settings ?
<TheSheep> system->time and date
<jals> where am i likely to find default sounds on the system
<jals> i want to pick a new mail sound for thunderbird
<vinnl> jals, perhaps /usr/share/sounds?
<jals> eh checked there, nothing interesting
<TheSheep> I think that xubuntu doesn't have sounds by default
 * wormsxulla has a silly question about Thunar
<jals> ok
<wormsxulla> why is there not a "search" function in thunar?
<vinnl> wormsxulla, bring it on
<wormsxulla> :)
<Odd-rationale> !find ubuntu-sounds
<ubottu> Found: ubuntu-sounds
<vinnl> wormsxulla, because there's Catfish
<Odd-rationale> jals: check that package: ubuntu-sounds
<Odd-rationale> !info ubuntu-sounds
<jals> cool, thanks Odd-rationale
<ubottu> ubuntu-sounds (source: ubuntu-sounds): Ubuntu's GNOME audio theme. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6 (hardy), package size 2265 kB, installed size 3308 kB
 * wormsxulla goes catfishing
<wormsxulla> another silly question
<wormsxulla> Currently find, (s)locate, tracker and beagle are supported as backends.
<wormsxulla> but i've seen that many people use "grep". there is not front-end for grep?
<vinnl> wormsxulla, well, if you just start typing while browsing a folder with Thunar, that has almost the same effect, and alternatively you could do Edit->Select by Pattern
<DCPom> can i partition my HD with ubuntu server then install it without harming xub?
<wormsxulla> oh, i was wondering what "motif" in french was. it's a string pattern for a search?
<wormsxulla> cool then, thank you vinnl :)
<zizou03> Hello, could anybody help me? How do I list only files starting with hda for instance? something like > ls hda*  or something
<zizou03> Reason, trying to see what hda number my usb hard drive has, but when I ls in /dev/ I get a million files
<Odd-rationale> zizou03: ls | grep hda ?
<zizou03> Let me try
<Odd-rationale> zizou03: easier hay to find what you want is "sudo fdisk -l"
<Odd-rationale> (lowercase L)
<zizou03> Ok, cheers odd-rationale
<zizou03> I'll give it a shot right now
<zizou03> I don't think I have fdisk installed? (Ubuntu server)
<Odd-rationale> zizou03: you should...
<zizou03> oh
<zizou03> yea
<zizou03> I see now, sorry, typo >_>
<zizou03> Ok
<zizou03> Cheers :)
<Odd-rationale> np
<zizou03> got another question though, can I make my mounting point like in a shared folder ?
<zizou03> Or do I need to make a diff share point for the usb hdd?
<Odd-rationale> zizou03: you want to share the usb driveover the network?
<zizou03> yea, that's the idea
<zizou03> I have an old comp with a small hdd, but I have 500gb external drive which I'd like to hook up
<zizou03> (and I'm relatively new to unix/linux/networking)
<Odd-rationale> zizou03: i thing the easiest way would be to mount the drive to somthing like /media/share then share that folder...
<zizou03> Hmm, yea, probably :)
<zizou03> Yea, I think that'd be smarter (and it works, so lol)
<ron_> alright, so I tried aptoncd, which is basically a way to include all your apps in your /var/cache/apt directory on cd so you can replace them and whatnot if need be, or use them on another computer
<ron_> however, the cd/dvd doesn't appear to be appendable, so there could be potentially a lot of wasted space and such if you kept creating new ones.
<ron_> but is aptoncd really necessary?
<ron_> couldn't you just copy all the files in /var/cache/apt to a dvd and run dpkg on them all? maybe as $ dpkg *.* ?
<ron_> or dpkg *.deb ?
<ron_> I think you could do the latter.
<ron_> anyone ever tried dpkg on a whole directory?
<ron_> and if you're missing some fricking libraries, I can see some really crazy things going on too with dpkg
<ron_> dpkg is awesome and powerful, is has -R or --recursive which will do what I want.
<ron_> aptoncd looks a bit unnecessary. dpkg probably won't install something if it's already installed.
<cephi> can anyone give me a hint about getting xubuntu to remember my WPA pwd?  Currently, I have to reenter it every time I log in.
<ron_> cephi, I don't have wifi, but isnt' that a good thing?
<eirehack> what is Xubuntu Hug Day?
<charlie-tca> The day we try to triage as many bugs as possible
<cephi> no ron, it would be a bad thing to have no pwd.  i want to keep my pwd, i just want my laptop to remember the pwd rather than prompting me for it.
<eirehack> i see, how can i help with that then?
<charlie-tca> Do you know how to triage already?
<eirehack> not yet
<charlie-tca> Then I guess you start learning; here is a place to start:
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Bugs
<eirehack> thanks!
<charlie-tca> np :)
<shirish> hi all, any idea how can I get the nm-applet in xfce/or in xubuntu?
<eirehack> shirish: i believe you can find "network-manager" as well as "network-manager-gnome" in the repositories
<eirehack> check synaptic
<eirehack> the GNOME frontend will also work for you in Xfce (i use it) if you have a systray on a panel
<kosmofield> hello, I have a old laptop with 128 mb memory and 20 gb hard drive, will xubuntu work ok? :/
<shirish> eirehack: I have network-manager as well network-manager-gnome installed
<shirish> eirehack: I dunno how to get the application in the systray/panel
<shirish> eirehack: I dunno how to get the application in the systray on the panel
<eirehack> i see. did you have to install those packages yourself?
<eirehack> i believe you may need to add it to your Auto-started Apps
<shirish> eirehack: yup, both the applications are there and they are installed
<shirish> eirehack: how do I do that in xfce?
<eirehack> "autostarted apps" should be found in the Settings menu
<eirehack> or, on the Settings Manager
<shirish> eirehack: I am in the xfce settings manager, I am not seeing any autostarted apps entry here
<shirish> I see sessions and startup though, there GNOME services are clicked.
<eirehack> is it in the menus? before you click to the Settings Manager. also, which version of Xubuntu are you running?
<eirehack> sessions and startup may be what we're looking for
<eirehack> sorry--my desktop is Xubuntu 8.04, but right now im on my eee laptop with Xubuntu 7.10, and from what i remember, the menus and settings interface have changed
<shirish> I'm actually on 8.10 and using both ubuntu & xubuntu
<eirehack> thank you
<shirish> sessions and startup has a general and an advanced tab
<shirish> in advanced tab if I go it just shows me 3 checkboxes
<eirehack> okay, im in that tool as well. it looks like none of that will help. were you able to find "Autostarted Applications" in the 'Start' menu?
<shirish> eirehack: nope, there isn't
<eirehack> ahh
<shirish> eirehack: that's actually the xfce menu that you are talking about
<eirehack> which menu are you using?
<shirish> eirehack: there is one showing a mouse and its called Xfce Menu
<eirehack> is that your menu?
<shirish> eirehack: yup, that's it, is there any other menu as well?
<eirehack> and you're using Hardy, correct
<eirehack> no, not that im aware of unless you construct your own menu layout
<shirish> eirehack: nope, this is 8.10
<eirehack> ohhh okay
<eirehack> wooh haven't tried that yet, actually.
<shirish> eirehack: but this mouse menu has been there since quite a long long time.
<eirehack> yes it has
<eirehack> im concerned that the way you adjust settings in xubuntu may have changed with that release
<shirish> eirehack: ah ok, isn't there an CLI equivalent of "Autostarted applications", there should be, shoudn't it?
<eirehack> there may be, but i havent used it. i will try to find a way to add network-manager-gnome to a configuration file
<shirish> eirehack: thanx
<eirehack> shirish: no problem, hope i can help
<shirish> eirehack: what do you think of this ~/.cache/sessions/xfce4-session-*
<eirehack> ive checked that, and for me it appears to contain some information about my current session and what applets started
<shirish> eirehack: right
<eirehack> did you add xfce on top of an existing ubuntu 8.10?
<shirish> eirehack: right, but this has been a machine which has seen constant updates and upgrades since feisty
<shirish> eirehack: no clean installs
<shirish> eirehack: foray into xfce/xubuntu has been recent though
<eirehack> i see
<eirehack> i would expect the Settings Manager to be complete and include Autostarted Applications, then :/
<eirehack> i may have found a different way, with config files
<eirehack> just a moment
<shirish> eirehack: sure
<eirehack> GOT IT
<wormsxulla> hello. could anyone recommend a good tool with a decent GUI to compress/uncompress jar, xpi and other zip files?
<shirish> correction, using xfwm4.5 I just checked in Window Manager
<shirish> eirehack: cool
<eirehack> oh okay
<TheSheep> wormsxulla: file-roller
<wormsxulla> TheSheep: thank you
<eirehack> shirish: i believe /etc/xdg/autostart/ is what we're looking for
<eirehack> that contains, among other auto-started applets in my case, nm-applet.desktop
<shirish> eirehack: it also says the same nm-applet.desktop at my end
<shirish> too
<eirehack> okay, looks like that should be autostarting then. do you have a "systray?" also, how many panels do you have on your desktop. what do they have on them
<shirish> eirehack: I have 2 panels, one at the bottom and one on the top
<eirehack> do either of those panels have a systray? try adding to a panel this item: "System Tray"
<shirish> eirehack: lol, its right there
<shirish> eirehack: I just did system tray and it has network-monitor in it :)
<eirehack> ah!
<eirehack> everything work out for you then?
<shirish> eirehack: lol, no one more for you
<eirehack> no problem. what is it?
<shirish> eirehack: know anything better looking than network-monitor, that is one of the ugliest utilities I ever saw.
<eirehack> haha! i havent come across others for the gnome/xfce environment. but like the network-manager-gnome, KDE's utility is supposed to work under xfce as well. perhaps it looks better. considering its a Qt program, it may look worse in xfce. give that a try?
 * DFlame is using WICD
<charlie-tca> Help? I seem to have lost my Applications menu in Xubuntu 8.04.01 with all updates
<wormsxulla> huh
<charlie-tca> That's what I thought, too
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: you helped me with the Applications menu earlier, now you lost it?
<charlie-tca> Yea, it seems to be gone
<wormsxulla> how odd!!
<charlie-tca> even worse thatn odd! If I didn't have this on the panel, I couldn't use it.
<wormsxulla> could you have moved it to another place by accident?
<charlie-tca> where?
<oklinux> any one try archlinux ?
<charlie-tca> Okay, I added using left  click on panel, add item, XFCE menu
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: good to know :)
<wormsxulla> disappearing menus are a bad thing (tm)
<wormsxulla> http://www.opera.com/download/linux/ is it ok to install opera 9.60 on xubuntu 7.10 with this?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I use the Synaptic Package Manager myself
<charlie-tca> Is there a .deb file?
<wormsxulla> there is a other/static .DEB package (but i'm a linux illeterate, so i don't know which is best for xubuntu, the ubuntu one or the .deb one)
<wormsxulla> drawback of using a non-mainstream distro :)
<charlie-tca> Use the ubuntu app if there is one. Drawbacks: harder to uninstall; may not work with the distro version
<charlie-tca> support only from the place you got it
<wormsxulla> harder to uninstall, how so?
<charlie-tca> Using the ubuntu repositories, you can do apt-get uninstall or use Synaptic to remove
<charlie-tca> It won't usually work from other places
<wormsxulla> well, the xubuntu repository only has opera 9.27, which is very old. and 9.60 being a snapshot, i want to be able to just replace it with a newer one when i want, without messing up synaptic
<charlie-tca> does it tell you if it works on 7.10?
<wormsxulla> well, i'll trust the opera guys on that. i selected the gusty version in the radio buttons thingie :) we shall see
<wormsxulla> i need to repair the file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/desktopguide/C/index.html link
<wormsxulla> File not found!!!!!!
<charlie-tca> The file is there if you cd to it. To fix, you use the menueditor and change that line at help
<charlie-tca> I think it is without the /C/, but I don't remember.
<wormsxulla> :) thanks. good that i haven't lost the menu editor!
<wormsxulla> oh... might be a case of wrong uri format, right
<wormsxulla> file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/index.html
<wormsxulla> is the right one
<wormsxulla> :)
<charlie-tca> that's it.
<wormsxulla> ah, much better now
<charlie-tca> :)
<bytor4232> any here using intrepid? are there issues with adobe flash?
<bytor4232> my flash video would only play for a few seconnds before freezing
<bytor4232> audio was fine just video frozen
<Ahtenus> Using FuseSmb i can only se my own computer,pinging the windows computer works. Does anyone know what i shuld do?
<Ahtenus> The win computer can se me..
<bytor4232> i downgraded to flash 9 and prob went away
<Ahtenus> shared folders
<kpel> hi
<_evad_> Hi, I have a few concerns about updates using the Fluxbox window manager. Will this environment still be able to notify me when new updates are available for my system?
<_evad_> Hi, I have a few concerns about updates using the Fluxbox window manager. Will this environment still be able to notify me when new updates are available for my system??
<_evad_> Never mind, I let xfce control my desktop and enabled the show desktop menu on right click...
#xubuntu 2008-10-12
<JinKazama> hi all. pastebin.com not working . someone to know other similar site ?
<DaveDixonII> pastesite.com?
<devo> any ndiswrapper advisors here?
<devo> have a ibm 600 with a D-link DWL-G630 I"m trying to get working.  Had it working for  bit but then it died after a system update
<devo> ndiswrapper and wifi-radar installed.  also put driver in from CD.
<devo> using ndisgtk but doesn't recognize hardware
<devo> hi, mary
<wormsxulla> gosh. i lost the menu bar entirely and i don't know how i did it
<yodabunny> quick question.  How do I have my hardwired internet connection default to on when my PC starts?
<Genelyk> hey
<Genelyk> I have problem with website
<Genelyk> http://tmobile.modeaondemand.com/htc/g1/    = full RAM
<yodabunny> How do I set my wired network connection to default on, instead of having to manually connect it every boot?
<yodabunny> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SkullJky> I've been poking around, and I haven't been able to find a version of WINE for xbuntu.  Point me in the right direction?
<SkullJky> ...
<SkullJky> Runninf xfce version 4.4.1
<SkullJky> I installed a version for Ubuntu, thinking it should work, but I don't know if it took and was wrong for Xbuntu, or if I botched the install.
<SkullJky> As far as I understand, I sownloaded the package, but it was not found in add/remove or in appfinder.  Forgive me, I'm completely new to working with linux, I just bought this computer yesterday.
<SkullJky> downloades*
<SkullJky> l;dkjasdf
<SkullJky> I'm also gettin gused to the eeepc keyboard.
<stitchedwings> Hello
<Odd-rationale> him stitchedwings
<Odd-rationale> Hi!
<stitchedwings> I want to make an AT&T dumb terminal that I have operational, automatically login and start running scripts that show the weather, new, etc.  I made the term work by adding script to /etc/event.d/ttyS0 and adding the correct parameters, but how do I get it to login to an account and run a program automatically?
<stitchedwings> respawn
<stitchedwings> exec /sbin/getty -L -i 38400 ttyUSB0 vt100
<stitchedwings> do I just replace the program I want to run with /sbin/getty ?
<cephi> can anyone give me a hint as to how to get xubuntu to remember my WPA pwd?  Currenly, I have to enter it every time I boot up.
<cephi> ls
<bytor4232> ls -alh
<I-Ctrl-U> Hello
<bittin^> 7wi22
<wormsxulla> hello hello
<wormsxulla> the hour in the bottom right corner of my screen goes further than the actual screen O_o
<wormsxulla> so i see 10:5 and the left part of zero
<nonie> hello ppl
<shirish> hi all, does anybody a good date & timer application for xubuntu (not calendar)
<shirish> ! timer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timer
<shirish> ! calendar
<ubottu> calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<shirish> ! orage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orage
<cody-somerville> shirish, What is a date & timer application?
<shirish> cody-somerville: something like what orage does, it gives today's date & time, but don't want the calendar
<shirish> cody-somerville: any ideas?
<cody-somerville> shirish, There are two panel applets for time & date
<cody-somerville> shirish, One uses orage, the other does not
<zizou03> Hi, is anybody familiar with proFTPd>
<meoblast001> hi
<zizou03> I have it up and runnig, it works great locally
<zizou03> but I can't get it to work by connecting through my ip adres
<zizou03> I have both ports 21 and 20 forwarded now
<zizou03> but still no luck =(
<meoblast001> in the loading aditional components, is it typical for a P2 to take a while on the "Retrieving nic-usb-modules-2.6-24-19-generic-di" section
<zizou03> ? Or is this pointed at someone else? :p
<meoblast001> thats during alternative install
<meoblast001> something's up with kubuntu
<meoblast001> it wont install cuz i dont have NIC
<knome> meoblast001, #kubuntu
<meoblast001> oops
<meoblast001> sorry
<meoblast001> xubuntu is what i meant
<knome> k
<meoblast001> now my screen is flickering
<meoblast001> white and black
<meoblast001> it dies at "Retrieving nic-usb-............."
<ron_o> hehe, look at all the defragmentation software for Windows: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_defragmentation_software
<cephi> Can anyone offer me a hint as to how to get xubuntu to remember my wpa passwd?  Currently, I have to enter it every time I boot up.
<new2linux> Is there a way to install Xubuntu on a machine without a cd drive but with a 256 megabyte flash drive?
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DaveDixonII> How to i .zip a folder in the terminal?
<cody-somerville> use the zip command
<DaveDixonII> and that is?
<floating> nix ppl prefer tar
<cody-somerville> DaveDixonII, The zip command is a command that allows you to create a zipfile.
<floating> tar -cfvz /dir dir.tar.gz maybe or something
<DaveDixonII> Thank you floating
<cody-somerville> That would create a tarfill
<cody-somerville> Infact, a compressed tarfile
<floating> extract it by changing the c (create) to x (extract)
<cody-somerville> DaveDixonII, are you looking for the zip format specifically? You may be if you're looking to extract on a Windows system since windows systems generally don't have the software installed to extract tarfiles.
<DaveDixonII> 7-Zip can handle it. :)
<floating> i think winrar extracts tar.gz fine
<cody-somerville> Well, if you're already familiar with the software you'll need then I'd say you're set.
<new2linux> Is there a way to install Xubunut in chunks (Can't fit the wjole thing on one flash drive) or could I copy folders from the falsh drive to the computer on at a time (Like a manual install). I've got DSL booted up using a floppy drive and 256mb flash drive and have acsess to the hard drive. I can't do a net install BTW (No net work card).
<cody-somerville> new2linux, Can you fit the Ubuntu Server on the flash drive?
<cody-somerville> Oh wait, 256mb flash drive
<cody-somerville> I take it there is no cd-rom?
<new2linux> If it is less then 256mb
<new2linux> No cd rom
<cody-somerville> new2linux, I don't think its feasible.
<new2linux> I was thinking of just splitting the img up and copying it to the hard drive when DSL is booted.
<new2linux> Or does it do more then copy the img files
<cody-somerville> It doesn't copy the img file at all
<new2linux> Ok then never mind that.
<cody-somerville> IF this computer doesn't have a network card or cdrom, I doubt it could run Xubuntu anyhow
<new2linux> Ya it can I believe at least 600mhz processor 192mb RAM
<cody-somerville> Yea, I suppose it might but it would be slow
<new2linux> Think Puppy Linux would be better (DSL says it isn't meant to be installed).
<cody-somerville> DSL works fine installed
<new2linux> I thought DSL was meant for live cd mode not as a true installed system.
<cody-somerville> Sure but it works just as well installed if not better
<wormsxulla> hello. if i want to install pidgin 2.5.1 from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/ (the one for intrepid) on my xubuntu 7.10, will it break everything? alternate question is, where could i find a pidgin 2.5.1 package for gutsy ?
<wormsxulla> alternate to alternate question is, how would i install the said hypothetical package
<wormsxulla> ?
<floating> i have a triangle with an exclamation mark in the middle always on my top corner, because i can only make partial upgrade of my system for some reason
<floating> maybe i dont have some repos or something
<knome> floating, which are the packages you can't update?
<floating> there are 20 to 30 of them
<floating> vlc files ( i have experimental vlc player that supports last.fm)
<floating> then some lib files
<floating> language support files
<floating> linux-headers-generic
<knome> hmm
<floating> linux-generic
<floating> all kind of files
<knome> what does the update-manager say when you updatE?
<floating> it says partial update or close
<floating> i have to choose close
<floating> then choose install updates
<floating> if i want to install those that i can
<knome> i had something like this earlier
<knome> i think i got pass it by removing proposed repositories or sth
<knome> then adding them again did not bring the problem back
<floating> i donno what i should remove though
<knome> in the updates list, can you see a subtitle on top of the problematic updates?
<knome> like proposed updates or something like that?
<floating> how can i update the package information
<new2linux> Is there a way to install Xubunutu without booting up into the live cd first (Not the Alternative CD)
<knome> !install | new2linux
<ubottu> new2linux: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<knome> floating, in synaptic there's a button
<new2linux> ?? !install
<knome> new2linux, read the message ubottu wrote you
<floating> http://up.k10x.net/dsdqucekecpnr/update.png
<knome> floating, try removing security updates from synaptic
<knome> floating, (apps->system->synaptic..) :)
<knome> not the update manager
<floating> i dont seethere are also other updates and recommended updates on that list
<floating> -idontsee
<floating> but ok
<knome> you can try to remove all those repositories from synaptic
<knome> and then update the list, restart update manager, click check if the list still has some items
<knome> then when it's empty try to add those repositories again
<floating> Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<knome> floating, when removed those repositories from synaptic?
<knome> floating, you could try also chaging the server you're downloading updates/packages
<floating> i have to remove that too ?
<floating> guess i remove that toook
<floating> im not sure whbere to remove that though
<floating> from synaptic
<knome> you mean remove or change?
<floating> i have removed recommended + security + those 3rd party that had problems.. now there is only left this one package
<floating> i dont know where to remove that
<knome> floating, can you try to change the server? i have had some problem with the finnish server sometimes.
<floating> how and where :s
<floating> i got some 20 updates
<floating> i update a bit now
<knome> ok
<floating> so if i ignore that one error that i got
<knome> yes?
<floating> should i try retag the recommended and security updates now ?
<knome> you can try, yes
<floating> yeah.. more of failed to fetch
<floating> i should change some other source i guess
<knome> yes
<knome> change the server for finland to something else
<floating> just .fi to .se ?
<knome> i suppose that will help to the fetching problems
<floating> what do you use ?
<knome> now i use finland, but i've also used united kingdom
<new2linux> Hi I am installing Xubuntu and it is stopped at 15% Detecking file sysytem is this Normal?
<Odd-rationale> new2linux: has it been stuch there long? usually it will it eventually continue...
<new2linux> About 30 Minutes
#xubuntu 2009-10-05
<tare1off> join #edubuntu
<Nathan`> hi, I just installed xubuntu usb on my usb drive, but I don't know how I can easily add programs to the applications menu which I just installed (kismet and aircrack) thanks in advance
<varadero> hi
<Paul1957aa> hi all. xubuntu has been running fine. I love it. but now I suddenly have no panel on startup. any suggestions?
<likemindead> Which version are you running, Paul1957aa?
<Paul1957aa> errr... 9. 04
<likemindead> It happened to me once, Paul1957aa, and this fixed it for me: http://www.anujpathania.blogspot.com/2008/06/xubuntu-panels-disappear.html
<Paul1957aa> thanks
<likemindead> Good luck!
<Paul1957aa> and now my panel is back. thanks again.
<seyDoggy> my daughters somehow managed to hide or close or remove the desktop panels. How do I get them back?
<kevin__> GHOST maduser wootman
<maxwell_> Hello, anyone home?
<maxwell_> I am simply trying to get one line of code to run at every startup.
<maxwell_> How can I do this? D:?
 * takeout is gone.. autoaway after 15 min [l/on p/on]
<Balsaq> techie-howdo?, hey can you tell me how to do a terminal command so i can see if i really wiped out w98? in my "netwrk" place it shows a picture of a computer that is labeled "windows computer"?
<longtime> Would anyone be able to tell me how to set my wireless usb card as my network interface device. I just re-installed on another computer and the wifi card seems to be ignored.
<longtime> I've checked to see that my computer was recognizing the device, and found that it was.
<Techie> Balsaq- if it is showing up in your network center then its from another machine as while ubuntu is loaded, windows cannot possibly be loaded
<Balsaq> techie: yeah i got into the termina;l and all its says in there in linux, extended, linux swap/solaris...so it is wiped out. no biggie but its like ubuntu knows it used to be a windows computer, becasue we dont have any other computers wxcept the g4 running leopard.
<Techie> the G4 may have a samba share
<Balsaq> its weird one day it has 2 windows computer and one apple in my network, today just one windows puter
<Techie> odd
<Balsaq> and no ubuntu or linux puters...prolly nuthin just wonderin out loud
<Techie> do you have a wireless connection?
<Balsaq> i do but its for the g4 this ubuntu/dell is hard wired to the dsl
<Techie> yeah, but is the connection secured?
<Balsaq> wep with a password
<Techie> someone in your area may have sniffed your wep key
<Balsaq> even i my wireless get s haccked it shouldnt have nuthin to do woth the dell, it plugged in
<Balsaq> i can turn off the wireless thing right now it ill still be right here
<Techie> your not understanding, your dell is connected to the network, the wireless is a part of your network... everything connected to the wireless is in your network
<Balsaq> wow i wanted the dell secure ill throw that flippin router in the river
<Techie> dont
<Techie> wep keys get sniffed all the time
<Techie> i used to do it myself
<Techie> its not the router its just that wep was good back in its day
<Balsaq> even so the router i have is so cheap we lose our own connwction on the g4 in the backyard 15 feet from the house
<Techie> however vulnerabilities have been found in its encryption system
<Techie> just change your wep key and the windows computer should hopefully dissapear
<Balsaq> they would almost have to sit on my porch to use it its so weak
<Techie> is your router located @ one end of your house?
<ddmnx> i got an old belkin wireless router and i just got a netbook with an 802.11n wireless card and its been crapping out on me on and off since i got it
<Balsaq> in the basement one one end yes
<Techie> Balsaq- is it a concrete walled basement?
<Balsaq> guess ill turn it off and let the jackers take that...yes concrete
<Techie> aah
<Techie> i know why your having signal issues
<ddmnx> yet i would think if the router is incompatible with a 802.11n wireless card it just wouldnt get internet, right?
<Techie> the metal re inforcing in the concrete walls is acting as a faraday cage
<Techie> ddmnx- 802.11n just means its able to use 802.11n, it will also work with B and G based connections
<Techie> Balsaq- just swap your wep key out for a new one
<ddmnx> oooooh
<ddmnx> yo techies, i got a random question, im assuming u guys have ur a+ certs right? im going for my essentials test next week, anything in specific i should look out for?
<Techie> ddmnx- im an 18 year old that hasnt got any computer qualifications
<Techie> ddmnx- i just have taught myself ALOT, peices of paper dont mean much to me
<ddmnx> lol nice.  im really new to ubuntu, but i wanna learn alot more about how linux works, and i dont wanna flood the chat with questions, u guys got any sites ud suggest?
<Techie> ddmnx- google
<ddmnx> hah. alright
<Balsaq> that was really weird!
<Techie> ddmnx- also learn how to use the forums to their full potential
<Techie> welcome back bal
<Balsaq> so what the h___ is going on
<Balsaq> i couldnt type
<Techie> you pinged
<Techie> Balsaq has quit (Ping timeout: 180 seconds)
<Balsaq> is that becasuse i turned on the wireless g4?
<Techie> move your wireless router out of your basement and change your wep key
<Balsaq> basement helps it get hacked?
<Techie> no, just makes the signal crap
<Balsaq> well that would make it crap for hackers right
<Techie> the steel reinforcing in the walls act as a faraday cage
<Balsaq> o
<Techie> Balsaq- they will have a hard time hacking it if you change your wep key every now and again
<Techie> or upgrade to wpa
<Balsaq> cause everytime my wife comes home from work i have to in the basement and turn it off and then on for her g4 to pick up the connection
<Techie> im not sure if that will fix that but it will allow you to get a much better connection
<Balsaq> i suppose i shoould also turn it off when we are not home
<Techie> if you want to
<Techie> are you able to upgrade to WPA?
<Balsaq> do iahve to buy a new router or just upgrade
<Techie> there may be a setting in your routers wireless settings
<Balsaq> ill tell you though i really dont like wireless-less secure no matter how you cut it
<Techie> not really wep is becoming easy to crack with regular tools
<Techie> but wpa and wpa2 are still proving to be much harder to crack
<Techie> however if you want to keep using wep, i would suggest changing your key atleast once a week
<Balsaq> i read about it seemed like a long drawn out process and my neighors have a lot more money than us...i seriously doubt they are hackingg...very old people who are seldom here at all
<Balsaq> most dont even live here in the winter
<Techie> it could be people that are war driving
<Balsaq> what the heck is that
<ddmnx> pulling up in their car and cracking ur sh!t
<ddmnx> from the road
<Techie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wardriving
<Balsaq> but we live on a dead end...zero and i mean zero traffic...none
<Balsaq> i read that hack it take some time
<Techie> wow
<Techie> then theres something freaky going on with your network
<Balsaq> so have we ruled out the hack yet
<Balsaq> you are on the money with some stuff cause now it shows my wife in my network twice and one windows computer...so ubuntu knows me as windows computer?
<Balsaq> i must have been mistaken before when i sadi 2 windows puter and the g4
<Balsaq> its 2 g4's and the windows puter
<Techie> the 2x G4's may be caused by a ghost of the G4 laptop
<ddmnx> yo balsaq, how do u check the computers on ur network in ubuntu?
<Balsaq> so my wife must have 2 whipdee doos on her g4 2 log ins or something...and ubuntu has named my dell "windows....casue i dint...and i never set up the network so ubuntu did it all for me-tough being a flipping computer dork
<Balsaq> i just went into comuter-hit file system and hit network
<Techie> ddmnx- you can also issua a broadcast ping
<Techie> issue*
<ddmnx> how do u do that?
<Techie> ping -b broadcast_address
<Balsaq> di i dont see how a hard wired computer with no wifi can sence a wifi and then name in my network
<Balsaq> who knew?
<Techie> i did
<Techie> wifi is just a extension of a wired connection without the use of cables
<Balsaq> god bless new zealand
<Techie> why NZ?
<Balsaq> i dunno thought you lived there
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> i do
<Balsaq> usually we say g b america you know
<Techie> we usually say, thank god we got that shit working intime
<Techie> just kidding
<Balsaq> im gonna turn off the g4 and the wireless and see if it pings me off again
<Techie> hes gone
<Techie> welcome back
<Balsaq> wierd...hard wired dell/ubuntu puter get booted sometimes when i turn off the wireless router
<Balsaq> then icouldnt get back on this time until iturned the router on
<Techie> is your wireless provided by the same peice of equipment that provides your wired connection?
<Balsaq> oh now i getit
<Techie> eg modem -> router -> wireless + wired
<Balsaq> it is 2 at once that black box is...
<Balsaq> yup that it
<Techie> hehe
<Balsaq> but the 1st time iturned it off, i got back on while it wqs off
<Techie> WTF!!!
<Balsaq> maybe there is a delay in the time
<Techie> who knows
<Balsaq> but anyway i get it now...when i got the dsl they had a specialwhere i also got the router, so it a dual thing for dsl and wireless
<Balsaq> knowing werizon its prolly a cheapie too
<Balsaq> but anyway a hacker running on me would need to be close too me ...right?
<Balsaq> this ubuntu stuff is pretty amazing for being free...
<Balsaq> hey if i run 2 monitors will it slow my ole 400mgz down to a crawl?
<Techie> depends if your graphics card can handle it
<Balsaq> hey techie need a favor
<Techie> ???
<Balsaq> give me a second want to run some specs past you on a puter that guy want to build me...
<Techie>  welcome back gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Balsaq> amd dual core athlon 3.0ghz 2mb cache, geforce 8400gt xp pro, (cd rom burner only?), 2gig ram pc6400, 80 gig HD 7200, and microsoft office, for 250.00
<Balsaq> the xp pro is service pack 3
<Balsaq> and the athlon is an X2
<Techie> im guessing im comparing price to hardware, not hardware to what you want to do with it?
<Balsaq> run aorung the net email, put buntu in it, online videos like utube
<Techie> tbh its a bit overpowered for net email and bas buntu
<Techie> base*
<Balsaq> the motherboard is   acer ace380
<Balsaq> acer380 motherboard
<Balsaq> well he says its a kind of a cheap gamer
<Techie> yeah it is
<Balsaq> but for me a cheap gamer is a powerful net runner right
<Techie> yeah, but you will most likely not use most of it
<Techie> but yeah, in my opinion it is a decent price
<Balsaq> but for 250? a tech at a local computer store admitted he built his own out of a e5200 and it cost him 350
<Balsaq> no dvd though
<Balsaq> and i wander if acer boards are junk too
<Techie> i wouldnt be sure, i havent run an acer board before... my curren5t board is asus
<Balsaq> i have an external dvd on this clunker i could put on it
<Techie> kk
<Balsaq> its eithe that or one of thos hp business puters P4 2.8 1 g ram for aroung 60-90 bucks...but i heard the p4 runs hot
<Balsaq> used ones
<Techie> they dont run that hot
<Techie> if your worried you can always buy a decent heatsink and some high quality thermal paste
<Balsaq> never had one this is PII
<Techie> speaking of which, i have a computer that is lower spec than yours
<Techie> 133mhz
<Techie> 16mb RAM
<Balsaq> hey put puppy on that one
<Balsaq> thought you had a p4 d
<Techie> i do
<Techie> im allowed to have more than 1 box
<Balsaq> hey i may have some ram for ya...i took my original 64mb out of this dell when i put in the 768
<Techie> dont worry
<Techie> ill prolly find someone else to give it to
<Techie> its almost useless to me
<Balsaq> how much ram can it do
<Techie> not sure
<Techie> its not even SDRAM
<Balsaq> oh what is it
<Techie> not sure
<Techie> its sitting in the car boot at the moment
<Balsaq> hey cant i just take out my motherboad on this submarine and put in a used one with a modern processor and onboard video and sound and be done with it
<Balsaq> somthing that can live on 200watts
<Balsaq> those hp dc series are 200w
<Techie> yeah
<Balsaq> is that major surgery for a nontech
<Techie> not really
<Techie> its all pretty straight forward
<Techie> providing you PSU is ATX
<Techie> not AT
<Balsaq> how can itell
<Techie> well
<Balsaq> says 200w 12v-6a
<Techie> the white power connector that connects to the board
<Techie> is it one white strip
<Techie> or is it 2 parralless lines of connectors
<Balsaq> gotta pop off the case is tooless though...one moment
<Balsaq> getting a big flshlight
<alecthegeek> G'Day -- If I install xubuntu clean will it use Gnome Network manager or an equivalent? I need to drive a 3G modem. (currently using Ubuntu)
<Balsaq> ok ready
<Balsaq> nice big radiator on her
<Techie> alecthegeek- xubuntu comes with its own network manager, im not sure what one it is though
<Techie> okay bal - http://www.subedartech.net/docs/pc/ATX-connectors.JPG
<Balsaq> the wide straps are light gray and the plastic connectors are white
<Techie> do the connectors look similar to bottom right or top left?
<Balsaq> looking  brb
<Techie> welcome back
<Balsaq> cant really tell yet
<Balsaq> not technically advanced enough to use that link to answer you question
<Techie> well, the bottom right has one row of connectors
<Techie> top left has 2 rows
<Balsaq> i have lifetime 24/7 tech support (phone) on this casue its xps, if i call them what exactly do iask them
<Techie> sigh
<Balsaq> cause i cant tell
<Techie> they probably wouldnt know
<Balsaq> no wonder she wont die the fan is about an inch away from the cpu and the cpu is cool to the touch
<Techie> haha
<Balsaq> i have an open slot below the connector for the monitor what can i throw in ther
<Balsaq> white plastic slot
<Balsaq> maybe 23 inches long
<Balsaq> 3 inches
<Techie> bout to say, 23 bloody inches...
<Balsaq> what can i put in that slot anyhting useful?
<Techie> i take it that its a PCI slot
<Techie> if it is you can put in another graphics card
<Techie> or a wireless card
<Balsaq> prolly its in the back where all the stuff is like sound, the monitor plug in, the ethernet
<Balsaq> can i rundual vid cards
<Techie> providing your not using an onboard video card
<Balsaq> on my invoice it says 8mb ati agp thats dedicated right
<Balsaq> ati xpert
<Techie> not neccesarily
<Balsaq> oh cause i paid xtra for it
<Balsaq> well there is no fan on any card in here
<Balsaq> but one of the boards inthose slots has what looks like memory on it
<Balsaq> and a chip that look like the chip on my motherboard
<Techie> umm, there are alot of chips on a motherboard
<Balsaq> well the card i mean has a wide grayplug in that goes into what looks like another card for the monitor plug in
<Techie>  thats probably a com plug
<alecthegeek> Techie thanks for help
<Techie> wait what
<Techie> oh, your the network manager guy
<NoQQ> Hey
<NoQQ> Is it possible to change the GUI from Xubuntu?
<Balsaq> gotta get some sleep thanks techie
<Techie> night
<Techie> NoQQ- you can install the package ubunut-desktop to use the gnome desktop
<Techie> ubuntu-desktop*
<TheSheep> NoQQ: sure, you can customize your gui all you like
<_Techie_> heya SiDi
<SiDi> hi
<_Techie_> you wouldnt happen to know anything about drive recovery would you?
<_Techie_> welcome back Incurro
<Nathan`> hi, I just installed xubuntu usb on my usb drive, but I don't know how I can easily add programs to the applications menu which I just installed (kismet and aircrack) thanks in advance
<||Z_E_R_O||> ola
<||Z_E_R_O||> my "quit" button don't works. can u help me?
<TheSheep> !broken | ||Z_E_R_O||
<ubottu> ||Z_E_R_O||: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<||Z_E_R_O||> no error message, no black screen, nothing. I press the button and nothing happens
<TheSheep> can you check the file .xsession-errors in your home directory?
<TheSheep> also, which button exactly?
<||Z_E_R_O||> the "quit" button
<||Z_E_R_O||> now i check  the file
<||Z_E_R_O||> (xfce4-menu-plugin:4534): libxfcegui4-WARNING **: XfceAppMenuItem: unable to spawn xfce4-session-logout
<TheSheep> looks like you found a bug
<||Z_E_R_O||> :D
<||Z_E_R_O||> any suggestion?
<Pres-Gas> G'morning
<||Z_E_R_O||> re
<leonardo_> hi, i have just installed xubuntu 9.04 on my old laptop, Acer travelmate 220, and I am having problems with video card...strange artifacts sometimes on screen, bad rendering of the fonts, very slow...any help or suggestion? the intel graphics is embedded into the motherboard and is an Intel Corporation 82830 CGC...
<TheSheep> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<likemindead> !breakfast burrito
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<likemindead> :-\
<TheSheep> likemindead: please behave
<leonardo_> thanks i'll go to the wiki,,,
<Pres-Gas> leonardo_, I have a couple of netbooks...one of them an eee 900 with a celeron processor and the current beta seems better graphics-wise.
<leonardo_> what beta are you using?
<Pres-Gas> I am using (for now) Ubu NetBook remix 9.10 beta to play with...will try the Xubuntu 9.10 beta on another machine
<likemindead> Xubuntu 9.10, I'm sure.
<likemindead> Oh... that's what I get for assuming...
 * likemindead is running Xubuntu 9.10 & loving it. :D
<[x]sodium[x]> hello
<[x]sodium[x]> i am using xbutnu can i use ubuntu themes ?
<Pres-Gas> Hello [x]sodium[x]
<Pres-Gas> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<[x]sodium[x]> there i get themes for xbuntu ?
<likemindead> xfce-look.org
<[x]sodium[x]> the fullform of xubuntu is xorg ubuntu ?
<likemindead> Also: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Xubuntu+themes
<Pres-Gas> [x]sodium[x], as long as a package talks about GTK themes, they should work...if it is only stuff like Metacity themes...that may not work.
<[x]sodium[x]> xubuntu have gcc ?
<[x]sodium[x]> can i compile from source ?
<[x]sodium[x]> ?
<[x]sodium[x]> ?
<[x]sodium[x]> hello where r u all gone :(
<Pres-Gas> [x]sodium[x], xubuntu uses the same package repos as Ubu.
<Pres-Gas> Some of us have day jobs, [x]sodium[x], patience, my friend.  ;)
<Sysi> irc may seem realtime but it's not
<Sysi> you havent even waited for hour yet
<likemindead> [x]sodium[x], sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<[x]sodium[x]> :D
<[x]sodium[x]> ok lemme see
<[x]sodium[x]> E: Couldn't find package gcc-3.4
<[x]sodium[x]> E: Couldn't find package gE: Couldn't find package gcc-3.4
<[x]sodium[x]> E: Couldn't find package gcc-3.4
<[x]sodium[x]> cc-3.4
<[x]sodium[x]> E: Couldn't find package gcc-3.4
<[x]sodium[x]> sory for little flood :(
<[x]sodium[x]> but lol where i get packages which one is rihgt place for finding packages?
<likemindead> Look in Synaptic?
<likemindead> (I'm not actually in Xubuntu at the moment, maybe you have a newer version of GCC?)
<likemindead> Or try "sudo apt-get install gcc-" Tab Tab (complete?).
<likemindead> That'll give you the version in your repos.
<[x]sodium[x]> denmark@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gcc-
<[x]sodium[x]> gcc-4.2           gcc-4.2-doc       gcc-4.2-multilib  gcc-multilibdenmark@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gcc-
<[x]sodium[x]> gcc-4.2           gcc-4.2-doc       gcc-4.2-multilib  gcc-multilib
<[x]sodium[x]> gcc-4.2-base      gcc-4.2-locales   gcc-doc
<[x]sodium[x]> gcc-4.2-base      gcc-4.2-locales   gcc-doc
<likemindead> There you go.
<likemindead> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.2
<likemindead> :-)
<[x]sodium[x]> 8-)
<[x]sodium[x]> :-*
<[x]sodium[x]> so now i compile from source :-D likeminddead
<likemindead> No, that will install the packages for you!
<[x]sodium[x]> O:-)
<[x]sodium[x]> so how can i complie tar balls ?
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<[x]sodium[x]> lolz
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Sysi> click with mouses right button "extract here"
<[x]sodium[x]> :-[
<Sysi> if it's just packed
<[x]sodium[x]> ok lemme see
<likemindead> Google is your friend, [x]sodium[x]. ;-)
<[x]sodium[x]> :D
<[x]sodium[x]> yeah i knew it i cant live without it
<[x]sodium[x]> lolz
<likemindead> Glad to help, but do try a little searching too.
<[x]sodium[x]> yup guys i learn something here thanks for your help
<likemindead> ^__^
<[x]sodium[x]> :-*
<[x]sodium[x]> hello one more help
<[x]sodium[x]> where i get the free ssh account ;)
<[x]sodium[x]> :) :)
<Sysi> free shell you mean?
<likemindead> I use http://www.dyndns.com/ & like it.
<[x]sodium[x]> yup so u use your system as ssh server ?
<likemindead> Sometimes.
<[x]sodium[x]> lolz
<likemindead> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<[x]sodium[x]> :D
<[x]sodium[x]> 8-)
<likemindead> 0_o
<[x]sodium[x]> hello how cn i change my theme in xubuntu ?
<[x]sodium[x]> :-D
<[x]sodium[x]> hello any body litsening
<[x]sodium[x]> ?
<[x]sodium[x]> ?
<[x]sodium[x]> ?
<cody-somerville> Applications > Settings > Appearance
<googler> ﻿Appearance i acn't find it ?
<googler> in my menu ﻿Appearance is not there :x
<googler> :((
<Serraphyn> Hey can you guys tell me a way to do try FPS benchmarking? I'm trying to see if my low FPS in cedega is from cedega or Driver
<arthurjohnson> Serraphyn: xgears
<arthurjohnson> er
<arthurjohnson> Serraphyn: glxgears
<Serraphyn> thats nto real FPS though I seen
<Serraphyn> 64453 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12890.576 FPS
<Serraphyn>  <--- don't think I'm getting 12k FPS
<arthurjohnson> Hm. Not giving me info at all on my laptop.  Probably doing something wrong.  I thought that was the way to get FPS information.
<TheSheep> 12k fps is possible with glxgears, it's a very simple scene
<Serraphyn> I'm installing Nexuiz now, just found out it has an FPS display so I can see if its my system or cedega
<[x]sodium[x]> how can i install theme in xubuntu ?
<Pres-Gas> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Pres-Gas> True, true, ubottu
<Pres-Gas> [x]sodium[x], I found it!  http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<[x]sodium[x]> :-D
<[x]sodium[x]> thankssssssssssss
<Darki> Hi! How do I change the icon that is displayed on the login screen (next to my user name) in xfce?
<SiDi> Darki: i think you have to create a .face file
<SiDi> which would be an image
<Darki> okay, does it have to have a specific name? do I have to set it up in some config file?
<Darki> what image formats are supported? or where do I look for more info (man page? howtos? etc.)
<Sysi> test? :)
<Geoffrey2> hey folks, today i installed xubuntu on a laptop that used to have ubuntu on it....I did a fresh install with new partitions....now I can't connect to the wireless modem...I could under ubuntu....and another computer running ubuntu still CAN connect to the router
<Sysi> same version?
<Geoffrey2> 9.04 on both
<Pres-Gas> Geoffrey2, can it even see the access point?
<Geoffrey2> Pres-Gas, it's looks like it's connecting, then comes back and tells me a passkey is required
<SiDi> Darki: i suppose png/jpg/gif, even svg
<SiDi> the file must be name ".face"
<SiDi> in your home
<SiDi> i didnt test it though, but if you google ".face" gdm you may find pages about it
<Geoffrey2> Authentication required by wireless network......
<Geoffrey2> which is strange, because I supply the password....same one the other computer uses without difficulty.....
<Sysi> different tupe of key?
<Sysi> *type
<Geoffrey2> nope, WPA for both\
<Sysi> there are other settings also
<Geoffrey2> what settings should i be looking at?
<qazwsx> anyone have any suggestions on a decent accounting/money management software?
<knome> qazwsx, pencil and paper
 * knome hides
<qazwsx> lol ya that is pretty light weight i guess
<knome> yes. but whether it's decent or not depends on the user
<qazwsx> true and the user this is for it would not be decent
<qazwsx> hence why i am asking
<knome> ;)
<knome> actually i have no idea if one exists.
<Geoffrey2> um, any suggestions?
<Sysi> Gnumeric?
<Sysi> at least it can be used to that kind of things..
<qazwsx> ya i have searched for some and know there are some but i just thought i would see if anyone had actually used a certain one before just randomly picking one
<Darki> SiDi: thanks a lot, that helped
<SiDi> you're welcome
<Geoffrey2> hey there, can someone here help me get a laptop with xubuntu on it connected to my wireless router?
<Geoffrey2> I have a laptop that had ubuntu on it, and it connected to the network just fine....today I did a fresh install of xubuntu 9.04, installed the wireless drivers, the wireless card is up and running...I keep getting a request for the network WPA password, but it's never accepted, even though two other computers connect fine using the same password
<likemindead> Does ATA-6 = IDE ? I'm looking to get a bigger hdd for my old laptop.
#xubuntu 2009-10-06
<pingo-> hi, can anyone help me to configure skype?
<Lpp> I need some help. I'm trying to install Starcraft.bin, but how do I do so, the directory is Desktop/Starcraft+BroodWar/STARCRAFT.bin How do I go about installing it?
<likemindead> Using WINE, Lpp?
<Lpp> I tried, I had to go under use other Application and used the one called 'wine' yet nothing opened up...
<likemindead> Lpp: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Starcraft+Ubuntu
<likemindead> Lot's of good info.
<homebrewcider> can someone help me please. I added a second hdd to another computer. I made a directory, mounted the new hdd at that point, but on reboot that directory shows up as 39g volume, whereas the new hdd is 1 tb. I must've done something wrong
<likemindead> So what's the problem, homebrewcider?
<homebrewcider> shouldn't it show up as 931g volume
<likemindead> I'm not sure what you're asking.
<likemindead> See: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<likemindead> Very helpful.
<homebrewcider> is this possible? having a 40g IDE hdd installed, linux on that, a 1tb sata hdd installed running off a sata card, purely as storage, with it mounted at a specific point?
<cortana> i need help
<takeout> cortana: whats up
<cortana> i need to install vmware but
<cortana> i need root access i do not know
<cortana> how to get there?
<takeout> hah
<cortana> root access is required to install the VMware Installer Service.
<takeout> do you own the machine?
<cortana> yes
<takeout> do you know your root password?
<cortana> yes
<takeout> or are you on the sudoers file?
<cortana> cortana@Cortana:~$
<cortana> thes is were i am
<takeout> either su into room then unstall it from there
<takeout> s/room/root
<takeout> or sudo apt-get
<cortana> su: Authentication failure
<cortana> and i know i ented the pass right
<takeout> not your user pass
<takeout> your root pass
<takeout> otherwise sudo and enter your userpass
<_Techie_> takeout- *buntu doesnt have the root account enabled by default so cortana will have to use sudo
<takeout> well thats kind of wussy
<takeout> i've never actually used *ubuntu
<cortana> cortana@Cortana:~$ sudo
<cortana> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -l | -V | -v
<cortana> usage: sudo [-bEHPS] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [VAR=value]
<cortana>             {-i | -s | <command>}
<cortana> usage: sudo -e [-S] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] file ...
<cortana> cortana@Cortana:~$
<cortana> well useing sudo thats what i get
<takeout> prefix sudo to whatever command you want to run
<cortana> i did tip sudo then my pass like this
<_Techie_> you can sude -s to get a root login if like
<cortana> sudo kkkkkkkkk
<likemindead> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<takeout> so like 'sudo apt-get install pen15'
<cortana> well that work i think
<cortana> yes  it worked thanks a lot
<_Techie_> likemindead- you can set a root password via sudo passwd -u root
<cortana> ok thanks
<_Techie_> likemindead- then there is a spoon... i mean root password
<Geoffrey2> hey folks, I can't get my freshly installed copy of xubuntu to connect to my wireless router.....
<Geoffrey2> it's a laptop, previously had ubuntu on it, and it connected fine....I did a new install of xubuntu, set up the device driver....it tries to connect, then requests the password, which I've already provided....
<Geoffrey2> I have two other computers that also connect wirelessly, and they are having no problems at all connecting....
<Balsaq> techie you busy in here?
<_Techie_> yo
<_Techie_> aww bal left
<Rugxulo> "KingOfDos" ??
 * Rugxulo is trying DOSEMU on x86-64 for the first time
<pingo-> hi
<Guest11402> in xubuntu when i close a application window( for example pidgin) the application close
<Guest11402> hi .. how can i do  if I want that application remain active ?
<Guest11402> sorry for my bad english
<Sysi> hide to panel?
<Guest11402> it hide in the top pnannel with a small icon
<Guest11402> when i using fedora, and I close pidgin window it remains active and i show that with a small icon on panel near network connetion
<Guest11402> in xubuntu no
<Sysi> i guess you can se it in settings
<Guest11402> where?
<Besogon> OK. MEN. leaf-sheep has given to me one idea how to win ALSA sound on with boot.
<Besogon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Besogon> If someone is interested then look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/287034/
<luca> hello
<dartagnan_> vous allez pas me fermer la gueule avec des volvos
<likemindead> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dartagnan_> sales caves de jo golgenberg
<dartagnan_> goldenberg
<dartagnan_> sales caves de putes
<dartagnan_> assholes
<dartagnan_> mangeur de fiente
<dartagnan_> degusteurs de crottes de chiens
<dartagnan_> crosseurs manipulateurs
<dartagnan_> payes par le gouvernement
<dartagnan_> vous puez
<dartagnan_> la connerie et l'imbecilite
<dartagnan_> connards
<dartagnan_> toutes des guidounes
<likemindead> 0_o
<dartagnan_> vous empoisonnez mem les livres que je lis
<dartagnan_> vous etes des destructeurs, des chiens sales
<dartagnan_> sale putain de lafond
<dartagnan_> j'aurai ta tete
<dartagnan_> avec ta gang de tarees
 * jcfp wonders about french canadian dietary habits
 * likemindead is very confused.
<dartagnan_> plotte
<dartagnan_> sales vicieuses
<dartagnan_> gang de caves
<dartagnan_> va te faire foutre
<dartagnan_> j'ai pas d'icone
<ikonia> !ops | dartagnan_ is a spammer banned from #ubuntu channels for this
<ubottu> dartagnan_ is a spammer banned from #ubuntu channels for this: ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<ikonia> thank you cortana
<ikonia> oops cody-somerville
<likemindead> ^__^
<ikonia> fat fingers, sorry
<likemindead> This morning's updates to my Xubuntu 9.10 install fixed some of the splash screen bugs and the new one is beautiful!
<likemindead> I can't wait for the final release. :-)
<ikonia> likemindead: was the splash screen xubuntu splash screen specific or splash in general
<likemindead> Xubuntu specific, ikonia, and gorgeous!
<likemindead> Before this morning's updates, it was a brown Ubuntu spalsh--quite boring and unappealing.
<ikonia> ahh so it was the desktop splash
<likemindead> Comparing the latest version of each, which do you prefer--NetworkManager or Wicd?
<likemindead> And why?
<[x]sodium[x]> hello i can't install downloaded themes :(
<[x]sodium[x]> i make the .theme folder but it can't working :(
<likemindead> Hold on, [x]sodium[x], I'm looking for you.
<likemindead> Is it a GTK 2.x theme?
<likemindead> Like these? http://xfce-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=15x100x420
<[x]sodium[x]> yes
<likemindead> Okay.
<likemindead> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<[x]sodium[x]> ok
<[x]sodium[x]> :)
<[x]sodium[x]> on more thing like window i run the code ipconfig but in ubuntu i don't know to how to get my ip
<likemindead> The command is "ifconfig" -- not "ipconfig" [x]sodium[x]. ;-p
<[x]sodium[x]> :P thanks alot likemindead u rocks
<[x]sodium[x]> :)
<[x]sodium[x]> :)
<[x]sodium[x]> :-*
<[x]sodium[x]> if i have not a theme folder so can i create it ?
<[x]sodium[x]> ubuntu:~$ ~/.themes
<[x]sodium[x]> bash: /home/denmark/.themes: No such file or directory
<[x]sodium[x]> :(
<[x]sodium[x]> can i create it if dosn't shhow me
<knome> [x]sodium[x], yes.
<[x]sodium[x]> :)
<knome> [x]sodium[x], please reconsider you nick, all the []-characters are a bit obtrusive
<knome> bbl
<likemindead> In Thunar, your file manager, click "Show Hidden Files" under View.
<likemindead> Then File>Create Folder & then create a folder named ".themes" [x]sodium[x].
<[x]sodium[x]> doneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<[x]sodium[x]> y0
<[x]sodium[x]> :D
<[x]sodium[x]> :d
<[x]sodium[x]> sorry for flooding but i am so happy now
<[x]sodium[x]> likeminedead whicj is your fev. theme?
<[x]sodium[x]> lol
<[x]sodium[x]> :)
<[x]sodium[x]> l﻿ikemindead thanks dude for this help
<[x]sodium[x]> i am really happy now i install my fev. theme
<[x]sodium[x]> :)
<likemindead> Glad to help. I'm using the default theme in Xubuntu 9.10 -- Albatross, I believe.
<[x]sodium[x]> i am using xubuntu 8.10
<likemindead> Oh.
<likemindead> Albatross is new, I think.
<likemindead> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Karmic
<[x]sodium[x]> hmm may be i google it  to download it may be is work fine in 8.10
<[x]sodium[x]> ok
<[x]sodium[x]> :)
<RoyB> I did a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop from my regular ubuntu 8.04. After that I can no longer log out or switch user without the screen to turn black (instead of showing the login screen) and the system seemingly becomes unresponsive. This is occurs when the ATI-driver is enabled. Any suggestions?
<likemindead> Get NVIDIA, RoyB. ;-)
<likemindead> Which version of Ubuntu?
<RoyB> likemindead: 8.04
<likemindead> Strange. :-\
<likemindead> I'd try various ATI drivers, I guess.
<RoyB> I guess I could try that. Not sure how much effort  I'll put into it. It's an old machine and has no potential to be a graphical monster anyway. But I found it pretty cool that compiz worked so well after all - until...
<Pres-Gas> Anyone in here having issues with Karmic and the intel graphics chip?
<[x]sodium[x]> :) bye thanks for helps
<[x]sodium[x]> good night
<Alexxxxxxx> hi
<Alexxxxxxx> I need help, network-manager in karmic hangs up
<Alexxxxxxx> I can see wireless networks but when I click one of them it freezes
<NickDeNeger> I have a problem with my wireless network card, I know it is a rt2500 type of chipset but somehow my box don't recognizes it. It only says "Network controller: IBM Device 0201 (rev 01)" in lspci and with lshw it says it's unclaimed. I did modprobe rt2500pci but when I try to ifup up it says it can't vind the p80211 module?
<likemindead> Who makes the chip?
<NickDeNeger> don't know the board manufacturer, before the format it worked out of the box same release
<likemindead> Hmm... You're using Karmic now?
<NickDeNeger> nope, i can apt-get it though
<NickDeNeger> no such thing exists ^^
<NickDeNeger> ow lol no using 9.04
<NickDeNeger> jaunty
<NickDeNeger> hmm might found the problem which could be in the pci bus sec router needs to reboot
<FunkyNeger> that didn't help
<FunkyNeger> i'll try ndiswrapper if i can find the windows driver somewhere ^^
<jacobian> How do you get applets for the panel.  when I go to the add dialog, I see very few options
<Lappy> How do I unmount a hard drive so I can re-mount it with another program?
#xubuntu 2009-10-07
<Balsaq> hey _Techie_ are you a channel manager now or something?
<_Techie_> huh?
<_Techie_> what would give you that idea?
<_Techie_> Balsaq- what gave you that idea?
<HyperHacker> hello, I have a Xubuntu 8.04 AMD64 system which needs some packages installed, but can't access the internet... any way to download the necessary files on another machine?
<_Techie_> HyperHacker- http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<HyperHacker> thanks
<_Techie_> no problem
<ramseize> hello can anyone tell me what best dock for xubuntu ?
<webbb82> when i started xfce the gnome panel was in place so i del it  but how do i add the xfce panel if there isnt one already there to click add new panel
<_Techie_> i remember someone asking the same question awhile back
<HyperHacker> Alt+F2, run a new instance of "xfce4-panel"
<webbb82> that didnt work
<webbb82> i got it
<yanger> having some issues with karmic install of xubuntu... but, all my windows are stuck at the top left corner.. is this normal for xfce?
<HyperHacker> I should think not
<HyperHacker> you can't drag them?
<_Techie_> !karmic | yanger
<ubottu> yanger: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<yanger> i thought the window manager was better than this.. heh..
<yanger> ahh..
<HyperHacker> it is, normally >_>
<yanger> HyperHacker: negative. stuck no pane
<yanger> i'll ask in +1
<yanger> :P
<HyperHacker> ah no titlebar?
<yanger> HyperHacker: yep. no titlebar
<HyperHacker> so you don't actually have a window manager running
<yanger> HyperHacker: what does xfce's window manager? i used it in the past, but that was 6 years ago when it wasn't so mature, and on slack
<HyperHacker> I think xfwm4
<HyperHacker> best thing I find if your WM crashes often is to put a shortcut on your panel that will start it, so you don't have to try to navigate command windows
<HyperHacker> last it happened to me I found I could hit Alt+F2 for the run prompt, and not type in it, but could paste in it and click OK
<webbb82> has anyone ever used lubuntu
<webbb82> lxbe
<yanger> ah. manuall ran xfwm4 and the titlebars came alive ;)
<webbb82> lxde
<yanger> although, i think i have two menubars on top now. thanks!
<HyperHacker> ah good
<HyperHacker> it can be difficult to actually run the program when you can't click a window to type in :-p
<HyperHacker> happened to me often with older versions of Compiz
<_Techie_> HyperHacker- happened to me aswell, so i gave up on trying to get dual head + opengl
<HyperHacker> I had to switch to an nVidia card to get it working
<tehC0unt> yoooo
<webbb82> im running wifi but if i [plug in my ethernet wire will it stop wifi and auto run off the ethernet
<_Techie_> no, your wifi connection will remain
<_Techie_> and i would think that any connections established over wifi would remain so
<webbb82> how can  i swich to ethernet
<_Techie_> plugi it in and disable your wifi
 * any5468456 just got a nix box, and cannot seem to upgrade the Firefox 3.x to 3.5,, and most of the buttons that pop up windows  don't work (like addon control)
<any5468456> for instance the FF "about" popup window, doesn't, and shows nothing
<any5468456> any ideas about upgrading FF or why the popups don't ?
<any5468456> i used the package manager to dl a .deb ,, which apparently didn't work
<any5468456> <cough>
<Balsaq> in the middle of a driver install now hung up in terminal anyone good intalling drivers i have put on my desktop?
<any5468456> i had also dl'd the .bz2 from Mozzy, and the .so in it didn't do the instal, it opend in t atext editor
<Balsaq> the tech disappeared after i got the files on my desktop...now i have terminal open and only have to install tehm i guess
<Balsaq> some this is a dangerous way to do it
<Balsaq> trying to force vid drivers in an old puter...may frak out my puter they say?
<Balsaq> did you save them to your desktop any5468458?
<any5468456> i did till 5 minutes ago, then del'd them
<any5468456> i am bak at the mozzilla site, however
<Balsaq> who was helping you ..or did you do it yourself
<any5468456> myself
<Balsaq> what are you trying to accomplish?
<any5468456> total noob on nix boxes, never saw one working before in my life, been using winders for 15 yrs
<any5468456> upgrade ff 3.1 to 3.5
<any5468456> got xchat installed and working :-)
<Balsaq> were you doing the driver thing for online video purposes?
<any5468456> driver thng?
<Balsaq> bz2?
<Balsaq> 23:37
<any5468456> bz2 = cmpressed install file, according to http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/upgrade.html
<Balsaq> tring to upgrade ff
<any5468456> there's a .so file in it, which doesn't actually install anything
<Balsaq> i ws trying to install a driver file to help speed up online vids
<any5468456> and i tried the .deb file from canonical, which also failed to upgrade
<Balsaq> actaully i was tring to figure out what version of ff i have now...just got buntu about 10 days ago and ff was on it
<any5468456> i just got this puter this afternoon, never been at a nix box before
<Balsaq> what is nix?
<any5468456> abbr for linux/freebsd/bsb/debian/etcetc
<any5468456> yeas, i know they are not all the same family
<Balsaq> ok so it was a linux puter fromday one?
<any5468456> i do not know, i suspect it was a winxp home edition when it was oem'd
<Balsaq> hmmm wonder if i upgrade ff if it will speed up the utube vids
<any5468456> it's said that 3.5 is faster, i dunno, prolly depends on your isp bandwidth more than anything
<Balsaq> how can i tell which cersion of ff i have now?
<Balsaq> version*
<any5468456> in FF, under Help tab, click "about"
<Balsaq> 3.0.14 ty
<Balsaq> hmm possible fix there if i am real lucky
<Balsaq> cant hurt to take the upgrade right
<any5468456> well, i been trying to do that, with no sucess
<any5468456> on winxp home and pro, it worked right the first and every time
<Balsaq> how old is yout nix
<any5468456> i just upgraded to new packs an hr ago
<Balsaq> how old is your computer
<any5468456> i think it said 2006
<Balsaq> mine is from1998
<Balsaq> well the one i am on now ids a g4 lapper
<Balsaq> well i think i mat as well try the ff upgrade
<Balsaq> should i hit "open with"  or   save file?
<any5468456> all i could do was save
<Balsaq> is it better to go open with if i can
<any5468456> i do not know! this is why iam in here now, oting is working
<any5468456> nothing
<Balsaq> attempting the open with thing now
<Balsaq> well see
<any5468456> ahh, it worked!!
<Balsaq> did you do the open with?
<any5468456> i saved the .bz2, unzipped it, executed "FireFox"
<Balsaq> i put in desktop...still doing it
<any5468456> now, i have no clue where that unzipped folder is.......
<Balsaq> see i thought it would just go in the lil ff icon on top of my screen
<Balsaq> hit applicatiion and put it under save as
<Balsaq> i didnt want it to hide in some file ill never find so i went to application..archive...ansd save as
<Balsaq> cant believe this old relic of a puter runs around like this
<Balsaq> hmmm got the new ff on my desktop wonder if i am done?
<Balsaq> nope now i gotta figure out how to install it
<Balsaq> man i suck at computers
<Balsaq> pretty good at plantin sh*t on my desktop though
<any5468456> can't get FoxTab to show in the toolbar
<Balsaq> yeah i ahvent figure it out yet
<Balsaq> must have some kind of install tool to use now?
<any5468456> ok, the taskbar/tookbar thing in FF allows the foxtab button to be manually added to the bar
<Balsaq> how do i do that
<any5468456> first, get FoxTab from Mozzila
<Balsaq> so i go back to mozilla?
<any5468456> umm, yes
<Balsaq> ok am there
<Balsaq> oh and hit the dload thing for linux?
<any5468456> no, unless that's what you want to do
<any5468456> i thought you already installed Firefox, and wanted Foxtab,, do you even know what Foxtab is?
<Balsaq> no
<any5468456> then why do you want it?
<Balsaq> i want the ff as my browser and now only have it as a file on my desk
<any5468456> FF != FoxTab
<any5468456> ok,, i am going to go out and bite something
<Balsaq> !foxtab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foxtab
<_Techie_> heya bal
<Balsaq> where ya been i need some help here man
<techie> heya Balsaq
<Balsaq> WASSUP
<Balsaq> 2 techs here now?
<techie> oh whoops, forgot to change my login details under *buntu
<Balsaq> Techie_   and   techie
<_Techie_> there we go
<Balsaq> so now it wont ping unless i go _Techie_ right?
<_Techie_> what gave you the idea earlier that i might have been a chan op?
<Balsaq> cause you are up top
<Balsaq> dunno name change
<_Techie_> yeah, my name is _Techie_ now, i got sick of not being able to kill my ghosts
<Balsaq> ghosts wtf? i was trying to hot wire in some drivers to force my ole ati card to play the vids faster but ended up with2 files of them on my desk thats all didnt finish the jod, then found out my home ade fix may be a lot better and safer
<Balsaq> jod=job
<Balsaq> was told those forced type repairs can make the display freak out and cause me to have to reinstall
<_Techie_> werent the open source drivers working for you?
<Balsaq> i was gooing to ask you which fix is safer and better? 1. but an nvidia geforce fx 5200agp, install it because it works with 220w PS and nvidia has the drivers support for buntu OR 2. force a fix using the stuff i dloaded today that may freak my puter but if it works will fix it with my ole card
<Balsaq> ?
<_Techie_> whats your current card?
<Balsaq> techie if there are open source drivers for my 1998 ATI 8mb agp card-no  they are not working well, the dadgum vids play slow
<_Techie_> pastebin your xorg.conf please, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Balsaq> so i called nvidia and told them all my specs and told them to figure it out...they said get the geforce fx 5200 128mb agb because it works with my computer and buntu
<Balsaq> and they have binyu drivers
<Balsaq> buntu i mean
<Balsaq> seem a lil too easy huh
<_Techie_> well a 128mb card will definitely do the job
<Balsaq> well i think that number has nothing to do with it thoug does it? seems like its all about the coordination of the OS, processor and the card...but from what i can tell the support aint there for the drivers because ...they vids played well with w98 and they dont play well now...but they play
<_Techie_> ati has horrible support for linux
<Balsaq> so some dude on another channel had me hot wiring it and right after i got the filed on my desktop and renamed em he disappeared?
<_Techie_> lol
<Balsaq> we did the termianl thing and all...and right when the final install was getiing close....poof
<_Techie_> anyway, could you pastebin me your xorg.conf
<_Techie_> and ill take a look
<Balsaq> you know i dont know that
<Balsaq> hey maybe that is a ghost!
<Balsaq> and i am so tired of getiin jerked aound i dumped the dell and pulled out the good ole g4
<Balsaq> i was workon on the ole clunker for hours i am dead
<_Techie_> i know how you feel
<Balsaq> almost like the fu
<_Techie_> ive pulled all nighters working on computers
<Balsaq> flu
<Balsaq> been doin in alot did 2 days and nights no sleep including my full time job
<Balsaq> kinda dumb too cause the friggen thing works perfect...but the slows vids pisc me off
<Balsaq> i can gamble on my fix fir 20 bucks
<Balsaq> the guy said his fix is dangerous so maybe he bailed when he thought old betsy was ready to blow
<_Techie_> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Balsaq> i wonder if the new ff browser would fix my prob
<_Techie_> wouldnt think so
<Balsaq> i tried to get it , ended up with a nice icon on my browser..no clue how to make it my new browser thoough
<Balsaq> icon on my desktop i mean
<Balsaq> i swear when i had windows i installed browsers before...would just click on the icon and the browser woukld load,,,i click on the new icon for ff and  i get a damm window or file
<Balsaq> _Techie_ can you look at the vid card i am prolly going to buy if i tel you how to get there?
<_Techie_> the umm, geforce fx 5200 128mb agp
<Balsaq> go to ebey type in geforce fx 5200 agp ..YES on ebay
<Balsaq> it the one for 10 bucks used
<Balsaq> they tell me to but it and then i look and there are a few different ones allw itht the same name but slightly different make ya wonder if it really fits
<_Techie_> one sec re installing alsa
<_Techie_> if its AGP, then itl fit into an AGP slot
<Balsaq> ok
<_Techie_> what you see is the same chipset thats been sold to different manufacturers
<Balsaq> but they are all different even thought they have the same name
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> for example theres an ati HD3650 and a sapphire HD3650
<Balsaq> so i better get one that says dell?
<_Techie_> they are both essentially the same card but the sapphire is made with a higher clock speed for better performance
<Balsaq> plus my card says 2x and those are 8x?
<_Techie_> try look around for a card that supports the 2x speed
<Balsaq> mine says 3d...dunno if they are 3d
<Balsaq> see noone has ssaid that yet at dell or nvidia i just noticed it
<Balsaq> and i specifically asked them to tell me the right one?
<Balsaq> evrytime i look closer i see another detail the pros didnt mention
<Balsaq> is the 3d thing an issue too
<_Techie_> where does it say 3d?
<Balsaq> on my original invoice
<Balsaq> where it describes the ATI card i have
<_Techie_> that would have been directdraw 3d
<_Techie_> which is oldschool compared to opengl
<Balsaq> id that a code i need to match up when i buy a card like the 2x 8x thing
<_Techie_> nope
<Balsaq> is the 8x a problem
<_Techie_> sort of
<_Techie_> if the card carent clock down to 2x then it wont work in your system
<_Techie_> i suggest getting another system and work on that one, it will be easier
<Balsaq> well i have a couple used optiplex in less than a week but ill never quit messin with the ole boat anchor-it will still run long after the newer ones have died
<Balsaq> whisper quiet, runs cool...
<Balsaq> ill call the vnidia tech back he may have already known the 2x 8x thing is backward compaqtible
<_Techie_> ive heard of cards being backwards compatable between 4x and 8x but im unsure about 2x
<Balsaq> so why is yur name up under channel serv now
<Balsaq> join #nvidia
<Biggee> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Balsaq_> ok...tried to update FF ended up with a folder on my desktop, went to the synaptic package manager, found the new FF in there, do i now have to highlight it to actually make it my new updated FF browser? _Techie_
<Balsaq_> another one?
<techie> yes, i shall TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!
<Balsaq_> i got my 2nd wind and came back down to the basement where the beast (dell ) lives
<techie> the beast in the basement
<Balsaq_> the 1998 dell we fight with
<Balsaq_> the one you want me to bury in the yard
<techie> i dont want you to bury it
<techie> i just think it will do better as a server than a workstation
<Balsaq_> if i see the FF browser insynaptic pkg mgr and check it and apply it will that install the new browser?
<techie> yes
<techie> it should
<techie> btw if you ever want to set up a server i can help
<Balsaq_> cause right now all i got is the file on my desk, after i install it will i then get rid of the darn file on my desktop
<Balsaq_> i will do it not now
<Balsaq_> when i get the 2 optiplex
<Balsaq_> see my above question
<Balsaq_> so after synaptic, do i get rid of the FF file on my desktop
<Balsaq_> or willl the real install get it off
<techie> is the file on your desktop a .deb?
<Balsaq_> bz2
<techie> remove it now and install the version from the repo's
<Balsaq_> what are repos
<techie> synaptic
<techie> apt-get
<Balsaq_> oh so it was already there before i dloaded it from mozilla?
<Balsaq_> the new FF
<_Techie_> dont mind these links, im posting them for use between my laptop and desktop
<_Techie_> http://sprunge.us/TYgJ
<_Techie_> http://sprunge.us/LHPf
<techie> okay
<Balsaq_> so i dump the icon on my desk, go to synaptic, click the new FF, and DONE
<techie> yep
<techie> brb, gonna restart X
<__techie__> YAY i have my proper resolution now
<Balsaq_> atta boy
<__techie__> now what i need to do is set up an IRC bouncer that accepts multiple connections for a single user
<__techie__> that way i can have one name on here and switch between my desktop and my laptop transparantly
<ablomen> __techie__, install irssi on a server/computer thats always on, configure irssi-proxy and connect to that from your irc client :)
<Balsaq_> !read error 113
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read error 113
<Balsaq_> !113
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 113
<Balsaq_> just like magic!
<Balsaq_> you done a read error 113
<techie> brb, gonna hop server and talk to a mate
<Balsaq_> he's goin to the outback to hack somekangaroo!
<_Techie_> okay, i have figured out my plan
<_Techie_> i shall persuade a friend to lend me his botnet and i will FLOOD THE IRC WORLD WITH TECHIES!!! MWAH HA HA HA HA
<_Techie_> whoops, wrong plan
<Balsaq_> hey what about a simple vid issue 1st!
<Balsaq_> i think i got it this time!
<Balsaq_> _Techie_ can you hold off on conquering earth for a moment?
<Balsaq_> in the synaptic mamager it shows the mozzilla plug in for swf files macromedia flash as NOT CHECKED OFF? should i check it off?
<_Techie_> sure go ahead
<_Techie_> ooh yay my BNC connected
<_Techie_> now to open up some ports
<Balsaq_> go ahead and check it off just klike that?
<_Techie_> i love having access to servers in other countries
<Balsaq_> is it possible
<_Techie_> yeah
<Balsaq_> noone mentioned it huh
<Balsaq_> why you doin all the countries
<Balsaq_> are you takin over the world or somethin
<_Techie_> yep
<_Techie_> hrmm, why do i get the strange feeling that i messed up
<_Techie_> brb
<_Techie_> grrr, this isnt working
<_Techie_> 115.64.70.149:6667  -   just passign information through
<__Techie_> oooh yays
<__Techie_> my bnc works
<__Techie_> brb, gonna connect my other pc
<__Techie_> okay this is me talking from my other pc
<__Techie_> yay it works
<Balsaq_> what the heq ru doin there boss?
<Balsaq_> are you tyin to set up a server on mars again?
<_Techie_> no Balsaq_ no mars servers
<Balsaqio> well you'd do it if you could
<_Techie_> ooohh, yeah i would
<Balsaqio> whaddya do with em all
<_Techie_> tunnel
<Balsaqio> yup i figured
<Balsaqio> when one tunnel is blocked you can always escape thru the other
<_Techie_> yeah, or tunnell the tunnel
<Balsaqio> like i have a flippin clue
<Balsaqio> so really what a pro hacker doin in a family oriented place like this?
<Balsaqio> this is milk an cookies aint it?
<_Techie_> im not pro
<Balsaqio> how do you distinguish a pro from a minor leaguer
<_Techie_> a pro can break a systems security from outside, i specialise in breaking it from the inside
<Balsaqio> yikes are you inmy puter?
<_Techie_> nope
<Balsaqio> its empty
<_Techie_> not that you would know
<Balsaqio> pretty interesting
<_Techie_> and its not the computer that i look at, its whats connected to it
<Balsaqio> thats we we never put nuthin init of any value
<_Techie_> you have an internet connection, thats good enough
<Balsaqio> lots of people put personal dtuff in there i onlyuse it as a net runner
<Balsaqio> so you use otheres connections
<_Techie_> yep
<_Techie_> and sometimes their hardware
<Balsaqio> what for
<_Techie_> hosting
<Balsaqio> host for what
<_Techie_> my australian box has css, znc, http, https, ssh, webmin
<_Techie_> my box in finland also has ssh and a setup so i can tunnel through heavily restrictive firewalls
<Balsaqio> do you think lots of people are doing this
<_Techie_> yeah
<Balsaqio> like millions
<_Techie_> theres people all over the world
<Balsaqio> what do you do with their hardware
<Balsaqio> put files in it
<_Techie_> nah, mainly host
<_Techie_> if i really wanted to use their harware for something decent i would have them crack wireless keys
<Balsaqio> its seems like noone knows about it
<_Techie_> they know im there
<Balsaqio> why do they know
<_Techie_> they gave me the access
<Balsaqio> i dont get it
<Balsaqio> why give you access
<_Techie_> because its for a good cause
<Balsaqio> you are acharity too?
<Balsaqio> what is the good cause
<Balsaqio> i personally think the net should be free to all
<_Techie_> helping out someone with the same morals
<Balsaqio> so al these folk i see on the right what the heck are they doin...so quiet just stiin over there
<_Techie_> over half of them are AFK
<Balsaqio> yeah prolly
<Balsaqio> most never speak
<_Techie_> and then you have the lurkers
<Balsaqio> just like to watch it all huh
<Balsaqio> sh*t gotta give up the g4 and go back to the basement..and wrestle the beached whale...
<Balsaqio> hmmm...3 people on my wireless thing...lucynet    and    wlan-841lee?
<Balsaqio> and me
<Balsaqio> those 2 are almost always there
<Balsaqio> hey maybe i can hack em?
<Balsaqio> wonder if they hacked me
<Balsaqio> morinin all
<Balsaqio> morning i mean to all of you
<Balsaq> that was weird?
<Balsaq> d
 * Pres-Gas crosses fingers in hopes that the beta kernel update fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/442197
<[x]sodium[x]> hello
<[x]sodium[x]> :)
<squirrelpimp> hi. i once had a bluetooth applet in the right top corner which i somehow disabled as i did not need it at that time
<squirrelpimp> now i'd like to re-enable it but i can't remember where
<[x]sodium[x]> how can i check for gcc is installed or not
<squirrelpimp> could one please help me out?
<[x]sodium[x]> :-D
<cj__> [x]sodium[x]: gcc -dumpversion
<[x]sodium[x]> 4.2.3
<[x]sodium[x]> :D
<[x]sodium[x]> so i have gcc ?
<likemindead> squirrelpimp, right click on the panel and add it?
<likemindead> Yes, [x]sodium[x]...
<squirrelpimp> likemindead: it was an applet i think, so it has to be started somewhere, right?
<[x]sodium[x]> :-*
<squirrelpimp> it must be installed, but i don't know its name
<[x]sodium[x]> hello can i install opera_10.00.4585.gcc4.qt3_i386.deb like this
<[x]sodium[x]> sudo get-apt opera_10.00.4585.gcc4.qt3_i386.deb
<likemindead> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<[x]sodium[x]> i am downloading opera
<[x]sodium[x]> so i use thsi to install it
<[x]sodium[x]> sudo apt-get opera_10.00.4585.gcc4.qt3_i386.deb
<[x]sodium[x]> ?
<[x]sodium[x]> i'm roght or wrong
<[x]sodium[x]> *right
<[x]sodium[x]> :-D
<[x]sodium[x]> 8-)
<[x]sodium[x]> ;-)
<cj__> [x]sodium[x]: if you have an x-server running, you might as well just double-click *.deb
<[x]sodium[x]> :D
<[x]sodium[x]> ok
<cj__> [x]sodium[x]: or try: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<[x]sodium[x]> :d ok
<[x]sodium[x]> :-*
<[x]sodium[x]> :-*
<[x]sodium[x]>  can u tell me how to ddos
<likemindead> Uh...
<[x]sodium[x]> :D
<[x]sodium[x]> lol
<[x]sodium[x]> :-[
<cj__> [x]sodium[x]: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ddos ;)
<Pici> !illegal | [x]sodium[x]
<ubottu> [x]sodium[x]: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<likemindead> Well played, cj__. ;-)
<psicobra> hi guys hopefully u guys can help
<psicobra> i have just installed xubuntu on this lappy but the display will only go to 800x600
<psicobra> how do i tell it it should be 1024x768
<cj__> psicobra: cli: xrandr ..
<cj__> psicobra: .. and take a look, whether the desired resolution seems possible.
<psicobra> it says maximum resolution is 800x600 but it is incorrect
<likemindead> Very helpful -- dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg -- psicobra.
<likemindead> Oh, and add sudo to that command.
<psicobra> k 2 secs
<likemindead> Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and restart. See if that does it for you.
<psicobra> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<psicobra>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20091007161545
<likemindead> Sure.
<psicobra> still ok to proceed
<psicobra> ok brb
<psicobra> didn't work
<psicobra> still only got 800x600
<likemindead> What's your hardware?
<likemindead> lspci
<psicobra> is a weird 1
<psicobra> trident thingy 2 secs
<psicobra> Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XP4m32 (rev 91)
<cj__> psicobra: wb, at least ;)
<psicobra> thanks lol
<likemindead> http://www.google.com/search?q=Trident+Microsystems+CyberBlade+XP4m32+Ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=Swiftfox:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<likemindead> Doesn't look to good, psicobra.
<likemindead> Is this a laptop?
<psicobra> yeah
<psicobra> really nice lappy toshiba r100
<psicobra> well at least it hopefully will be
<likemindead> Bummer. If it was a desktop, I was going to recommend a cheap NVIDIA card. :-\
<psicobra> heh
<cj__> somebody tried mashing up xorg.conf: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/post/37920/#p37920
<cj__> ah .. and the previous poster succeeded as well: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/post/36898/#p36898
<cj__> .oO( actually not worth mentioning: *remember* where you backuped xorg.conf ;) )
<Cosanostro> hi
<likemindead> !hi | Cosanostro
<ubottu> Cosanostro: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<psicobra> how do i find out if the correct driver is being used for my gfx card
<Cosanostro> Anyone awake? I'm having a dual-monitor stuck-on-mirroring issue with xubuntu 9.04, possibly related to ATI Driver issue. System is Toshiba Satellite AC1300
<Cosanostro> RE My Last: Could not install ATI Drivers without glitching the screen resolution at startup. Similar results obtained with EnvyNG
<jmadrid> Hello! Is it possible to ask for guidance in this room?
<likemindead> !hi | jmadrid
<ubottu> jmadrid: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jmadrid> Hi, thanks! Well, I've been struggling trying to find a solution in the forums for my GeForce4 420 Go and Xubuntu.
<jmadrid> It didn't worked at first. I went to the forums and found solutions... but now I' trying to find a solution the following:
<jmadrid> Xubuntu defaults to the external VGA connector and not the laptop LCD.
<jmadrid> When the machine is turned on, I have to connect it to an external monitor, and from there, enable the LCD.
<likemindead> Sorry, I don't know of any solution for you.
<likemindead> I'd just Google like crazy.
<jmadrid> Interesting. My crazy googling showed me this chatroom! :D
<jmadrid> I know I'll find it, though... just hope it doesn't take too long.
<likemindead> Someone, somewhere has a xserver-xorg that'll sort you out. ;-)
<Pres-Gas> wb cody-somerville
<likemindead> I just have an old GeForce 6200 that works fine.
<cody-somerville> Who wants a little taste of karmic goodness? :)
<jmadrid> You may be able to answer this: What's a xserver-xorg?
<Pres-Gas> I am already tasting it on two netbooks, cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCCRJOYfgGg
<Pres-Gas> cody-somerville, that is looking real nice...too bad the sparkles cannot form into the mouse at the end.  Wishlist for Xubu+2 LTS?
<Pres-Gas> I do miss that mouse
<cody-somerville> ;)
<Pres-Gas> I had to shut that off on the login...the splashes to see the new effect properly
<likemindead> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<likemindead> Really?
<likemindead> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Pres-Gas> I am trying to test if the latest kernel update this morn fixed my Intel 945GME issue...test reboot...test reboot again
<likemindead> Karmic still doesn't fully get along with my old Intel graphics. :-\
<likemindead> Oh... make that old ATI Rage graphics (Dell Latitude C610)...
<jmadrid> Thanks! Ubottu!!!
<likemindead> ...
<likemindead> (That's a bot.)
<jmadrid> Oh!
<jmadrid> :-(
<TheSheep> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<likemindead> Hahaha...
<likemindead> -__-
<denmark> hello
<denmark> :)
<denmark> :)
<likemindead> !hi | denmark
<ubottu> denmark: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<denmark> likemindead how can u allways online lol
<denmark> don't mind it but its gr8 to see helper like u
<denmark> :)
<likemindead> Hardly anyone else in here speaks up...
<denmark> yes you r if not here i am not get a good help :(
<denmark> :)
<knome> denmark, well we are volunteers and do this in addition to our jobs, studies and life so.. not everybody can be available all the time. also, we are from many timezones so yours and likemindeads timetables just seem to meet :)
<likemindead> abra, get a hold of yourself!
<abra> likemindead: sorry
<denmark> lol
<likemindead> ;-)
<jmadrid> Well, went out.. had lunch... back to trying to find a fix. Any news?
<jmadrid> Should I check on ubuntu channel?
<likemindead> Couldn't hurt.
<rhollander> hello
<rhollander> ive got some problems with xubunu :)
<rhollander> just minor's tough..
<rhollander> Xubuntu*
<knome> !ask | rhollander
<ubottu> rhollander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rhollander> oh im sorry :$ ive got some problems with my Skype. it will not detect my audio device correctly. but i do get my logon and shutdown sound. even kopete sounds. what can i do?
<likemindead> Sorry, rhollander, I haven't used Skype. :-\
<rhollander> to bad. do you use webcam tough? i could use some help on that too.. because it Does detect my webcam. it just gives a bit of Green, looks like a player without codecs.
<likemindead> Again... sorry. :-\
<rhollander> aah dont mind, ill try asking anyone later on/ elsewhere ;)
 * likemindead scowls.
<likemindead> !hi | exit2600x
<ubottu> exit2600x: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<exit2600x> hi
<likemindead> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<exit2600x> lol
<likemindead> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<exit2600x> !ask | exit2600x
<ubottu> exit2600x, please see my private message
<exit2600x> lol
#xubuntu 2009-10-08
<Iphox> some1 can help??????
<Iphox> pc froozed to i restarted it and got some error  :l  and now i finally got back in and cant write nothing on the HD
<Iphox> the whole filesystem is like on read mode
<Iphox> ....................
<artistxe> I am just about through with xubuntu .
<artistxe> it seems that I may as well have chosen gnome for my wm . it has loaded all the dependencies anyway
<_Techie_> whats wrong with xfce4?
<artistxe> uh. nothing wrong with xfce at all.
<artistxe> _Techie_, it just does not support everything that I wish it would
<_Techie_> such as?
<artistxe> well. first of all . a launcher such as gnome-do
<artistxe> alt-F2 does not seem to cut it for me.
<_Techie_> fair enough
<artistxe> also. there are quite a few gnome specific applications I like to use. thank jesus I do not use and kde krap
<artistxe> thinking about going slackware direction. maybe even gentoo
<_Techie_> gnome apps should work in xfce
<artistxe> they do. using gnome dependencies
<artistxe> which (can) slow things down
<_Techie_> brb just gonna check the config of my BNC
<__Techie__> odd, _Techie_ should be set as away
<_Techie_> is there anyway to have the whole of my trackpad scroll when a button is held?
<alyoko> good morning
<alyoko> hello?
<Balsaq> what gives
<Balsaq> all those names to the right are really just a figment of yur imagination there alyoko they fix computers silently using transcendental meditation, old school!
<alyoko> hahaha....... can they fix my POS?
<alyoko> I'm lost.... in WAY over my head
<alyoko> I've installed xubuntu on an old machine, now it hangs at a black screen asking for "ubuntu login" which i never made one
<ablomen> alyoko, its the username and password you entered during instalation
<ablomen> did the screen flicker a few times before showing you the black screen btw?
<alyoko> im a noob, this is gonna take a while i'm sure
<alyoko> it ran through a bunch of checks and shows [ ok ] then shows Ubuntu 9.04 tty1
<alyoko> it seems like it dosent matter what i type in as it is looking for a "ubuntu login" which i never made one yet
<ablomen> alyoko, there was a new username and password prompt while installing xubuntu, it doesnt let you leave it blank so you must have typed in something
<alyoko> i'm sure your right however, i ONLY filled in one line for the name of the computer
<ablomen> hmm then something went wrong with installing
<feesh> what gives :|, I can't find xfce4-systray
<ablomen> which cd image did you download? did you get a graphical user interface or was the installer blue and white and nothing graphical what so ever? (normal cd or alternate cd)
<feesh> running 64bit xubuntu and everythings going fine cept I have no systray
<alyoko> oh thats a good question
<ablomen> and what are the specs on the computer (as in, defign old)
<alyoko> its a dynabook from japan the specs are........
<alyoko> hrmmmm intel celeron 650Mhrz
<ablomen> how mutch ram?
<alyoko> 64?
<alyoko> 20Gb HD
<ablomen> ok.. im not sure how good xubuntu is going to run (64mb is just very litle memmory) but to get it working download the alternate cd image
<ablomen> the normal one requires at least something like 196mb or something like that
<ablomen> thats where it might have gone wrong
<alyoko> but now it wont let me access the cdrom
<alyoko> how can i format over what i have now?
<ablomen> alyoko, shut it down first, then while booting open the cd tray, and for the formatting, let the installer handle that, while installing you get the option "use whole disk" or somthing along those lines, should be fine
<alyoko> ok
<_Techie_> alley oop
<alyoko> i have a live feed showing what is on the screen
<_Techie_> "all those names to the right are really just a figment of yur imagination there alyoko they fix computers silently using transcendental meditation, old school!" very nice Balsaq
<alyoko> yes i checked my download, it was the alternate xubuntu 9.04 i386
<alyoko> its stuck at the login, i have no idea what to do?!?!?!
<ablomen> alyoko, hmm there should be an option in the cd boot menu called "check cd integrity" or something like that, see if there went something wrong with the burning
<alyoko> the cd is in and re-started
<alyoko> it automatically boots from hard drive and ignores the cd rom
<ablomen> it will take some time btw, so i suggest you watch a movie or something ;)
<alyoko> oh i remember THAT part
<alyoko> no change! dosent do anything different, i can show a live feed if that will help
<alyoko> or at least format this so i can start over with a smaller one like Deli which is designed for 64MB ram systems
<ablomen> alyoko, all linux installers should have an option to format the disk, dont have to wory about that
<alyoko> but right now i can't access the CD-ROM, it spins but seems to be ignored
<alyoko>  am i able to post a web site here or will it be blocked?
<ablomen> sure, if its on the subject, go right ahead
<alyoko> it just shows my computers screen
<alyoko> http://www.blogtv.com/People/alyoko03
<alyoko> when i re-start the computer wtih the cd in, it is ignored and boots from the DH
<alyoko> so i just made a new image of deli, its supose to wrok with computers with 64MB of ram
<alyoko> im gonna load it and see if anything happens
<alyoko> at the "gurb" how can i format the HD?
<ablomen> no grub is the bootloader
<ablomen> booting from cd still didnt work
<alyoko> no
<alyoko> i think i jsut want to format and start over
<alyoko> i dont know how
<premorphos> my sound output is "lagging" afer i removed pulse and i cant figure out what i did wrong. any one got a clue on how i may fix it
<tavoton> a alguien mas le ha dejado K.O. el xubuntu una actualizacion hoy mismo ?
<nagyv> hi! I've just upgraded a laptop to Intrepid, but when the log-in screen comes in neither the keyboard, nor the mouse work. My only option is to switch to the console with Ctrl-Alt-F1, and reboot.
<Pres-Gas> Good morrow, all.
<Pres-Gas> Hey, likemindead
<likemindead> Hello.
<denmark> y0
<denmark> ;-)
<HorizonX> hm, my attempt to make a karmic guest vm in vmware workstation 6.5.3 has ended in catastrophic failure >_>;
<HorizonX> I think xorg is having a stroke D:
<hafksahfk> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=9576886
<denmark> y0
<denmark> :)
<denmark> hello all
<denmark> where i can find help in xubuntu os
<Sysi> ask :)
<genii> denmark: Right here.
<Sysi> or google
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<likemindead> denmark, www.ubuntuforums.org as well as https://help.ubuntu.com/ as well as many independent blogs, wikis, etc.
<denmark> yup i know but in a chm file like ubuntu
<denmark> :)
<denmark> i cant find any help file in under  xubuntu ;
<_Pete_> denmark: man -k <keyword>
<_Pete_> might help
<denmark> ok lemme see
<denmark> :)
<Sysi> there was button in bar but first thing i did was removing it
<Sysi> in menu it is still
<Sysi> hmm, i wonder if it's help in english
<Pres-Gas> denmark, are you needing help with something specific?
<denmark> @above i try it but the problem is simple my firefox not working thats why i can't see help in browser
<denmark> yup i am downloading lynx tar balls
<denmark> but the problem is this can i install it via give method
<denmark> like ./configure
<denmark> or sudo ./configure
<Pres-Gas> denmark, well (x)ubuntu has lynx as a package that you can install with "sudo aptitude install lynx" http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=lynx
<denmark> lol i didn't know that how to install from tarballs in ubuntu
<denmark> in other distro i simply use ./congigure
<denmark> typo:./configure
<Pres-Gas> denmark, you will also need to at least install the "build-essentials" package.
<denmark> build-essential it for install from tarballs !
<likemindead> "sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall" denmark
<likemindead> Then make sure your dependencies are covered.
<likemindead> Then go for it!
<denmark> ok so from this i can install software via tarballs ?
<Pres-Gas> denmark, yes...then you could do the "./configure; make; sudo make install" process
<denmark> :D
<denmark> superb
<Pres-Gas> Indeed
<denmark> i can also complie cpp programs :D
<Pres-Gas> BUT, denmark, there already is a package provided...so you don't necessarily have to install from source
<denmark> ok if i didn't get then i install from tarballs
<Pres-Gas> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<denmark> ok i bookmark this webpage :)
<denmark> in future i get the packges from here
<Pres-Gas> denmark, you can also issue "aptitude search blah" from the terminal
<denmark> :)
<denmark> thanks alot
<denmark> awesome
<Pres-Gas> It will list all packages available and even show if you have them installed already or not
<Pres-Gas> We try our level best
<denmark> yo
<denmark> any body here ?
<Sysi> no, irc just died
 * genii sips
<denmark> a simple question but a it most important
<denmark> can installing crossover should harm my computer ?
<denmark> installing windows software on linux can give me same problems like worms,virus and trojans ?
<Sysi> not really
<denmark> lol thats gr8
<denmark> what how can u prove this ?
<denmark> why not really mr.sysi
<denmark> ;-)
<Sysi> i've heard of that, but i wonder if theres definition avalable in english
<Sysi> why btw not wine?
<denmark> hmm hat is the differnce between wine and crossover >
<denmark> i think both are same :)
<Sysi> is crossover free?
<denmark> no :(
<denmark> but wine is free :)
<denmark> so why ppl use crossover ?
<denmark> why not they use wine ?
<Sysi> if i remember right, crossover is based on some old wine
<denmark> lol i dunno
<Sysi> i don't know people using crossover
<denmark> but i can't use wine :(
<Sysi> but it's ready configured for some games
<denmark> ok lemme download wine  and use it
<Sysi> it's on repositories
<Sysi> or use their own
<denmark> but crossover is also awesome tool for win32 softares
<denmark> sorry for typos
<Sysi> i'm writing bably also, expecially for english
<Sysi> not native speaker
<denmark> thats gr8 me too :)
<denmark> i love my native lang.
<denmark> i express my self superbly in my native lang.
<denmark> lol leave it
<denmark> can u tell me why crossover ?
<denmark> why crossover if there is wine ?
<denmark> i can't figureout what is the main difference in both ?
<Sysi> crossover is like old, but ready configured wine
<Sysi> some games work well, others beter with winr after configuring
<denmark> ok lemme download wine
<denmark> is your official nick can u chat me tommorrow?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> but here are others also
<Sysi> apt-get install wine, btw it's installing, not downloading
<denmark> lol i am talking with you come tommorrow we will chat agian
<Sysi> ok
<denmark> :) thats gr8
<likemindead> Hmm... the new Epiphany hates me. "Illegal instruction (core dumped)" right when I run epiphany-webkit. :-(
<mhall119|work> is Xubuntu 9.10 going to use the new GDM?
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, did the apport (bug report section) come up when it dumped core?
<Pres-Gas> mhall119|work, yes it is
<mhall119|work> how hard is that to customize?
<mhall119|work> is there any way to support old-style themes?
<Pres-Gas> mhall119|work, no old style themes....
<mhall119|work> :(
<likemindead> Negative, Pres-Gas.
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<mhall119|work> anyway, kudos to the Xubuntu team
<mhall119|work> good distro
<charding> Left clicking the Orange clock doesn't pop up my calendar anymore.. Anyone have a reason why?
<cody-somerville> is it the orange clock or just the normal clock you have there?
<charding> orange. Running 'orange -p' seems to have fixed it
<charding> But, how can I add to the 'to-do' list?
<Balsaq> i registered my nick, they sent me the email to finish it, i followed the instruction from the email, and when i di the instructions i get a message, "must log in 1st before registering nick"?
<Balsaq> how do i log in in, have always came in here doing the same type of log in many times thru freenode?
<likemindead> Identify via "/msg NickServ identify <password>" (but lose the quotes).
<Balsaq> thanks likeminded all done
<Balsaq> now when i come on here do i use your instuctions each time so iam officially logged in?
<rudeb0y01> hello, i installed xubuntu on my eeepc 1000he, after i login in gdm, xfce takes about 30 secs to load, i have used xfce with other distros and its very very fast loading right after the login, is there something wrong with my setup? should i fix something? i have tweaked sessions and startup with no success
<alyoko> sooooo lost, need help
<alyoko> hello?
<neozen> hi
<neozen> doh
<likemindead> :-\
<neozen> missed him
<likemindead> No patience...
<neozen> must not have been that important
 * neozen shrugs
<alyoko> hello channel, need help. i'm a nubie and soooo lost!!
<alyoko> ubuntu asks for a login and password but i never set one up, black screen no GUI
<alyoko> how do i get it to boot from CDROM to erase and start over?
<alyoko> have ubuntu on an OLDER laptop 650Mhz 64 ram and 20gb HD - stuck at login, never made a login or password
<Sysi> not enough ram i guess
<Sysi> i'm sorry but i need to go to bed, got to get up early
<alyoko> how do i boot from CDROM
<likemindead> alyoko, that is not enough RAM to run any graphical version of Ubuntu.
<likemindead> See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<likemindead> Buy more RAM. It's cheap. :-)
<alyoko> oh no doubt it is but that still dosent help me in THIS situation
<TheSheep> you can try pressing esc at boot and booting into recovery mode
<TheSheep> then changing the password from there
<likemindead> Are you sure it is installed to your hdd? I don't know how it could be without you entering a username and password.
<alyoko> still in recovery mode runs the grub, stuck at the same screen
<TheSheep> oh, so it failed to boot
<alyoko> i have a live feed at blogtv to show where it is stuck
<alyoko> im new to linux and need to format over this to try again
<TheSheep> the best you can do with those specs is a text-only system anyways
<TheSheep> at least with ubuntu
<TheSheep> you may try puppylinux or damn small linux
<TheSheep> they have lower requirements
<alyoko> deli is designed for 64MB machines
<TheSheep> what is deli?
<alyoko> but im stuck, it wont read the CDROM to format the HD again
<alyoko> deli is another distrib of linux
<alyoko> for 32 - 64 ram machines i found but cant install as im stuck on the login for Xubuntu 9.04
<alyoko> if i could boot from cdrom then DBAM could wipe the drive clean and start over
<alyoko> http://www.blogtv.com/People/alyoko03 is my live feed of the screen where im stuck
<alyoko> the machine is an OLD one from japan, it orginally had windows ME in japanese but was corrupted
<alyoko> hard enough fixing Me .....but in japanese is a real REAL challange
<TheSheep> alyoko: well, how did you originally booted a cd?
<TheSheep> how did you boot
<alyoko> first, formated the HD (20GB) then used Xubuntu 9.04 alternate cd (iso)
<TheSheep> so it booted from cd just fine?
<TheSheep> it should boot just the same now
<TheSheep> make sure it's set to boot from cd in bios
<alyoko> to start yes, now the grub??? goes to hd
<TheSheep> well, set it to boot from cd first in bios
<TheSheep> you should be able to get into bios setting by pressing del or f2 or something like that at boot
<TheSheep> it should tell you
<alyoko> thats a little hard to do too, the BIOS i believe is software, not flash
<alyoko> toshiba dynabook, from japan
<TheSheep> madness
<alyoko> sheer madness
<TheSheep> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewtopic.php?tid=84680
<alyoko> yeah, been trying
 * TheSheep wonders what language is that
<alyoko> on that page....i thing it tagalog
<alyoko> think
<alyoko> philipino
<TheSheep> cute
<alyoko> all i get when i enter the bios is "check system. then press [F1] key"
<alyoko> dosent seem like i can make changes
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> and holding 'c' doesn't make it boot from cd?
<alyoko> i dont have a terminal?
<alyoko> http://www.blogtv.com/People/alyoko03 is my live feed of my STUCK ubuntu login, i never made a login
<alyoko> help!
<alyoko> stuck at the grub login .....never made a login or password
<alyoko> stuck....need help!
<likemindead> !ask | alyoko
<ubottu> alyoko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alyoko> black screen asking for ubuntu login , never made a login, unable to access the CDrom to reformat
<likemindead> All this is happening on a hdd install?
<alyoko> older laptop 64MB ram, yes hd install
<alyoko> installed from xubuntu 9.04 alterante iso
<likemindead> Which Xubuntu or Ubuntu? Which version?
<likemindead> Ah.
<likemindead> What's the chipset?
<alyoko> oh good question
<alyoko> intel celeron 650MHz
<alyoko> ??
<likemindead> Graphics?
<likemindead> Intel, ATI, ?
<alyoko> unmmmm
<alyoko> not sure
<likemindead> I'd try booting a Damn Small Linux Live CD to troubleshoot, since you have so little RAM.
<alyoko> Trident CyberBlade XP (AGP connection)
<alyoko> i would like to try ANYTHING......stuck at this login, wont let me do anything else
<alyoko> i have DSL but i cant install, the grub runs from the HD not the CDROM
<alyoko> http://www.blogtv.com/People/alyoko03  <-----this is a live feed of the laptop, i cnat do anything but put in a login that i never made?
<alyoko> i can edit commands before booting, can i tell it to boot from CD?
<likemindead> That should be in your BIOS settings.
<alyoko> bios is software on this machine i belive, not flash
<alyoko> toshiba has a disk to access the bios when in windows, hehe.........
<likemindead> !bios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<likemindead> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS
<_Techie_> alyoko- enter the BIOS menu and change the boot device to cdrom
<_Techie_> alyoko- press DEL at boot, if that doesnt work it may be F2 or F10
<likemindead> Or F1
<alyoko> changing boot device order is a softwear app in windows
<likemindead> No, it isn't.
<likemindead> It has nothing to do with your operating system.
<alyoko> i agree, on THIS machine, in japanese, it was
<likemindead> Beyond me then...
<alyoko> maybe if i pull the HD out, slave it on another computer, i can re-format it?
#xubuntu 2009-10-09
<XubuntuStudent2> Hello could I get help?
<flandersuse> I see on the list of available ISOs Xubuntu Netbook. What is the difference, really? Is it just a few extra packages pre-installed? Or does it use a modified kernel, tailored for netbooks (such as array.org's netbook kernel.)
<Sakara> I have a P3 766Mhz with enough memory. will the CPU have enough grunt to run xubuntu 9.04?
<advaita> I am having problems with certain permissions, ie. changing a plain text file since it is read only.  Anyone know how I can change this?
<Sakara> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Sakara> that wasn't all to useful
<Sakara> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Sakara> thats more useful advaita
<advaita> ty
<premorphos> !oss dependence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss dependence
<premorphos> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<premorphos> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<premorphos> i must rebuild my system conserning sound-handling any one got a clue?
<premorphos> !repair system
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repair system
<premorphos> !repair ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repair ubuntu
<premorphos> !repair
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repair
<Sysi> don't play with that, at least on public channel
<Lusule> hi there, does anyone know how I get rid of the keyring?  It's driving me nuts that I have to put in a password before it'll connect to my wireless everytime, I just want it to connect
<xharx1> is xubuntu suitable for aspire one 110 german
<denmark> y0
<denmark> :)
<Sysi> xharx1: yes, i think
<denmark> hello all
<xharx1> fine ill test it
<denmark> hello sysi :) forgot me?
<denmark> lol
<denmark> ok never mind :)
<Snafex> Whenever I try to run a launcher, it just opens it in mousepad, anyone have an idea on how to fix it?
<Snafex> 67 people, one of which is an op, and no response...
<Snafex> that's impressive
<_Pete_> no ideas
<_Pete_> happy?
<Snafex> sarcastic?
<premorphos> this might be a daft Q but i cant find any thin on this subject. in windows (sorry for cursing) there is a repair windows funktion, is there a similar in xubuntu?
<Pres-Gas> Good morrow
<blip-> hi all,  I just booted my xubuntu 9.04 system and only modified the system volume in xfce-mixer on the taskbar... after I did this I noticed xfce-mixer is using 50-60% of my cpu constantly.
<blip-> any idea what happened ?  I have no audio related apps open
<blip-> strace -p on the process shows  restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...> only
<dartagnan_> gang d'imbeciles avec leurs histoires pour adolecentes
<dartagnan_> je vous en fourrer une dans le cul moi une histoire de vampire
<_Pete_> mitäs vittua onks vampiireita olemas?
<Sysi> hey what?
<dartagnan_> une histoire ecrite par le vampire qu'elle elle aurait aime que les choses se deroulent?
<Sysi> s speak little french and finnish is my mothet tongue but this is english channel
<dartagnan_> sales cons
<Sysi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dartagnan_> qui ecrivent n'importe quoi
 * dartagnan_ is sending all the room shit
<_Pete_> dartagnan_: room -> rooms
<Sysi> je ne parle francais non plus
<dartagnan_> enculkez-vous entre vous and leave me alone
<dartagnan_> idiots
<_Pete_> you mean those who come to write french on english channels?
<Sysi> well, this is official xubuntu channel to talk about ubuntu, in english
<dartagnan_> I mean those like you, who are stupid enough to write faken stories
<dartagnan_> and stupid stories
<dartagnan_> full of prostitutes
<_Pete_> intresting
<_Pete_> where can I read those stories?
<dartagnan_> idiot books
<Sysi> hmm, prostitutes..
<Sysi> sounds great
<dartagnan_> go fuck ur vampires elsewhere
<_Pete_> but how if they bite you?
<dartagnan_> it means u are weak
<Sysi> ah, you talk about twilight?
<dartagnan_> I dont like weak men
<Sysi> i think it was rather good :)
<dartagnan_> stupid movie
<Sysi> movie was
<Sysi> book was better
<dartagnan_> book for teenagers , if u havent notice yet
<_Pete_> nope
<Sysi> i am teenager :P
<dartagnan_> yes I know
<dartagnan_> and idiot too
<_Pete_> I was long ago
<Sysi> dartagnan_: yup
<Sysi> but it's still written well
<dartagnan_> idiot slut full of police chiefs cum
<dartagnan_> you arent well placed to judge whats well written or not
<Sysi> it's almost interesting, being a ridicolous love story
<_Pete_> dartagnan_: to the point, you have something to ask about xubuntu?
<dartagnan_> yep
<dartagnan_> place of assholes
<Sysi> what?
<dartagnan_> what?
<tavasti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8077358#post8077358
<Sysi> bo you know what xubuntu is? :)
<dartagnan_> what?
<dartagnan_> what?
<Sysi> linux neverheard?
<dartagnan_> what?
<_Pete_> someone do what to trolls need to be done
<dartagnan_> what?
<tavasti> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<dartagnan_> ciao
<dartagnan__> holes of the ass
<dartagnan__> your perfect portrait
<dartagnan__> all the gang
<dartagnan__> ugly, shitty, smelly, and fucked by whatever is passing
<mhall119|work> that's weird
<Pres-Gas> What is up, mhall119|work?
<mhall119|work> Pres-Gas: just commenting on dartagnan's comments
<Pres-Gas> I think I missed that, mhall119|work...offline I think
<mhall119|work> you didn't miss much
<cjones> i was trying to install the drivers for my new nvidia card and this is what i got http://pastebin.ca/1607469 would someone take a look at that and tell me where i went wrong ?
<likemindead> ...
 * Pres-Gas starts reading output from cjones
<Pres-Gas> oh
<Pres-Gas> whoops
<likemindead> Yeah. Such patience. :-\
 * likemindead bought a new hdd for his old laptop & is installing Xubuntu 9.10 Beta on it. :-)
<likemindead> Hmm... how long should "Scanning the mirror..." take on a Xubuntu 9.10 Beta install? It's been at 80% for at least ten minutes. :-\
<SiDi> likemindead: depends on luck
<SiDi> sometimes it's instant, sometimes it's _long_
<likemindead> Ha! Now it's moving again. :-)
<Pres-Gas> hmmm, I wonder if one of the other virtual terminals would show more detailed progress, likemindead and SiDi?
<genii> If it's an alt cd then console 4 shows stdout
<likemindead> Yikes... http://imagebin.ca/img/jlTzSJ.jpg
<genii> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<likemindead> Yup. I always change my repo server as soon as I get up and running. I'll skip the language packs for now.
<likemindead> Does that "!slow" command give real time info? Does it change?
<genii> It's not a dynamic realtime factoid reflecting current network status or so. Since 9.10 is currently newly in RC we're using it as the mirrors are being hammered
<genii> Sorry, Beta, not RC yet
<likemindead> Roger.
<xharx> how much faster does an installation boot in comparision with a life usb drive?
<Sysi> varies
<Sysi> usually quite a lot faster
<tavasti> in my xubuntu 9.04 if I clicked URL on irc or skype, it opened in firefox, and firefox stayed in it's place, but now in Karmic Firefox comes to same desktop as the program which is calling it. How to get behaviour I had before?
<Sysi> in settings, there are advanced settings for window manager or something like that
<Sysi> i may need to get english xubuntu
<tavasti> don't bother, that hint is enough for me
<tavasti> window manager tweaks - focus - wehen window raises itself
<tavasti> Sysi, thanks! You are running your xubuntu in Finnish?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> i wondered if i remember you :)
<Alcasar_> Hi all
<Alcasar_> I'v installed Ubuntu at home and i find it slow, would XUbuntu be faster?
<Sysi> propably, but may not very much
<Alcasar_> How come Ubuntu is slower then Win XP? That doesn't seem right.
<Sysi> it shouldn't be
<knome> Alcasar_, windows xp was released in 2001, the newest ubuntu is released this year.
<Sysi> it's still lighter
<Alcasar_> windows is so blotted
<Sysi> at least if antivirus is also notified
<Alcasar_> Sysi: antivirus???
<Sysi> in xp
<Sysi> can you use it without?
<knome> Sysi, yes :P
<Sysi> but with internet, and how long :P
<knome> depends
<Alcasar_> My home comp is not connected to the net so no antivirus or other protection software
<knome> i'm not saying you should, but you can
<Alcasar_> win comp + internet - (antivirus + firewall) = hundreds of viruses and other malware in a couple of minutes
<knome> you can have antivirus somewhere else than in your computer
<knome> that's offtopic anyway, so let's not get into that
<Alcasar_> ok
<Alcasar_> as i said no net at home and right now i'm using a winxp comp, so how can i download apps for ubuntu?
<mhall119|work> Alcasar_: Keryx
<Alcasar_> keryx works on winxp?
<Alcasar_> and it's not just in development
<mhall119|work> Alcasar_: it works on Windows, and I've used it in the past
<Alcasar_> ok thanks
<Olimpico> Hello, I just upgraded to 9.10 Beta, everything works fine, but I cannot write accents
<Olimpico> Can someone please help me_
<Olimpico> _
<pteague_work> i had to run `alsa force-reload` ... any way to get the volume control back in the panel?
<pteague_work> nm, finally found it
#xubuntu 2009-10-10
<iMaddHatter> Hey,just installing Xubuntu again on my old Dell,I have some questions since I'm kinda new to xubuntu.
<iMaddHatter> Ok,well first question,I would want to know if I could update my Intel chipset within xubuntu. I believe after clearing my computer using DBAN to get rid of windows,I lost the update data for the chipset. Could this be true?
<iMaddHatter> Btw,My processor is the Celeron 1.7 GHz
<iMaddHatter> Dell Dimension 2350 using 512MB ram and the Intel i8245E/G/PE/Ge chipset
<iMaddHatter> I believe no one even reply or even talk in this channel?
<Balsaq> were here
<iMaddHatter> We're here*
<iMaddHatter> I had a question before,but no one replied.
<Balsaq> if someones ask a techinical question involving xubuntu and we know the answer...we respond
<iMaddHatter> Ok,well I'll repost my question
<iMaddHatter> Ok,well first question,I would want to know if I could update my Intel chipset within xubuntu. I believe after clearing my computer using DBAN to get rid of windows,I lost the update data for the chipset. Could this be true?
<iMaddHatter> Btw,My processor is the Celeron 1.7 GHz
<iMaddHatter> Dell Dimension 2350 using 512MB ram and the Intel i8245E/G/PE/Ge chipset
<Balsaq> awesome, sounds like me?
<Balsaq> answer is ...yes
<Balsaq> just toss ubuntu in yur cd player and away we go
<iMaddHatter> o.o;;
<Balsaq> yeah i lost my update data on my chipset too...my intel 440bx never felt sooo good since i lost windows...AHHHH
<iMaddHatter> Well,I wanted to know if I am able to update the chipset through xubuntu? Would that increase performance?
<Balsaq> well being a certified non-tech i am pleased to tell you that upgrading with xubuntu is sort of like updating yur whole dadgum computer, made mine real fast , faster than it was new, but honestly i never heard of the updating the chipseet thing
<iMaddHatter> Hm,well I have been using Ubuntu on this machine before,but I thought the profomance in it was slugish so I'm downgrading to Xubuntu 9.04
<Balsaq> i threw ubuntu in my ancient dell cause i heard it worked a lil better for non techs...now i have the xubuntu disc and am waiting until a grow a set...before i do the destop enema the and try xubuntu
<Balsaq> i need the xubuntu also my dell is from 1998
<iMaddHatter> This is dell was made in 2001
<iMaddHatter> lol
<Balsaq> is your machine runnung on sdram or rdram
<iMaddHatter> just reseted the BIOs and notice it was set for 1/1/2001
<iMaddHatter> sdram I believe
<Balsaq> yur lucky then if toss some more ram inher you might be surprised and sdram is cheap
<Balsaq> thats how i got old bessie runnung good on bloated ubuntu
<iMaddHatter> Hm,well this machine can only go up to 1Gb
<Balsaq> well i have 400mgz and 768sdram and she can multitaks several websites at once
<iMaddHatter> Xubuntu is very good. I would send you a copy in the mail if you need one made.
<iMaddHatter> 400Mhz you mean,right?
<Balsaq> well like i sadi i have it now...right in my hand but as a non tech i must 1st grow a set of gnads before messing with my perfect ubuntu install
<Balsaq> yep 400mgz read and weep
<iMaddHatter> Ooww..
<Balsaq> yeah huh...the ram took over though
<Balsaq> but i have the xubuntu disc now just learning a lil before i screw with the ubuntu that is running so well
<iMaddHatter> Well that is good,but Xubuntu is very nice for older computers and I'm just so blown away by it
<Balsaq> i gonna do the xubuntu also as i learn more
<iMaddHatter> Well,you could back up your files into and everything
<Balsaq> we can just switch by using termianal real fast i guess
<iMaddHatter> I think you could dual boot the two
<Balsaq> i think i wrote in down somewhere, you just go to terminal and it switches ubuntu to xubuntu ... i think
<iMaddHatter> I believe,you should check the support site on Ubuntu.org I think..
<Balsaq> sounds pretty simple but i saw people in here going nuts cause they lost their sound and stuff
<Balsaq> well it ios funny but i happen to have 3 used dell dimansion 8250's coming in aboout a week that i am going to learn with, 1- for xubuntu, 1 for puppylinux, and one for win xp pro sp3
<Balsaq> want to become an OS install pro...1st
<Balsaq> old business computers from around 2002 or so...
<Balsaq> prolly 2.4's with 512 ram or so
<Balsaq> they give em away when they get old at work
<Balsaq> but everything work on this crazy ole buntu puter so i dont want to mess with it
<iMaddHatter> I know what you mean,I hate when businesses and even schools throw away perfect computers in the dump
<iMaddHatter> I was looking at puppylinux before but never touched it
<iMaddHatter> I looked at it since it was just a odd name for a linux OS and also a dog lover so I thought about it.
<iMaddHatter> xD
<Balsaq> well these wise guys have noticed i am new...so they are stickin me with the ones that came with that dalgarned rdram (rambus) i mentioned earlier...it tough to but that stuff cheap
<Balsaq> yeah puupy looks really cool..they say its fast
<Balsaq> and on a 2.4 with a gig a ram should really move
<iMaddHatter> Well in general,aren't all linux based OS are usually fast?
<iMaddHatter> well of course
<Balsaq> how many ram slots do you have
<Sysi> everything's about where you compare
<Balsaq> see dell had a way of keepin  stuff from their customers so you'll but another computer...they didnt want to tell me my old boat anchor can hold twice the ram they say
<Balsaq> yours may be the same
<iMaddHatter> I have two ram slots
<Balsaq> ill bet ubuntu will realize 2 gig of sdram in yur puter
<iMaddHatter> I was told by Dell that I could only use two 512MB of ram on this motherboard
<Balsaq> so you but dont listen too me
<iMaddHatter> you really think Dell lied to me?
<Balsaq> yeah they told me those stories too
<iMaddHatter> Damn,well I would like to know who much I could hold on this system than
<Balsaq> well they want you to think yur puter is a gonner...truth is its not a lie...they say we didnt test it that high to make it a non lie
<iMaddHatter> I believe it could be more than just an old machine
<Balsaq> they told me never exceed 128 per slot and i have 3 slots, i did 256 per slot for 3 slots
<iMaddHatter> wow
<Balsaq> yeah huh
<iMaddHatter> Well I have two 265 in two slots
<Balsaq> but you see  it made w98 a lil unstable though fatser but would hang too, ubuntu never hangs with the extra ram in mine
<Balsaq> so i killed w98
<Balsaq> the techs on here said i better stop at double the book specs
<Balsaq> i also contacted crucial memory and they have recorded many sales with happy customers with dells like mine that doubled the ram...so you can qsk them 1st and they will look it up by their previuos orders, but i had to tell them too do it
<Balsaq> at 1st they tried to get me to stay with in the dell book...only after iasked them to push it did they dig into their records and sure enough tons of dell people did it successfully
<iMaddHatter> Hm...
<Balsaq> i can talk here, do ebay , and run terminal line commands at the same time
<iMaddHatter> very interesting
<Balsaq> yeah huh
<iMaddHatter> Hm,well I would need to find out how far my RAM can go on this system
<Balsaq> too nbad i didnt have a bigger processor like yours
<_Pete_> iMaddHatter: what exact model?
<iMaddHatter> Dell Dimension 2350
<iMaddHatter> I have the service code if you want to see more specs
<_Pete_> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim2350/specs.htm
<iMaddHatter> 8jkcf21
 * _Pete_ wishes to upgrade computer too
<_Pete_> i7 (or two) would be nice
<iMaddHatter> lol
<iMaddHatter> me too
<_Pete_> currently have Q6600/8G ram
<Balsaq> id be happy with an old e5200
<iMaddHatter> Wow!
<Balsaq> thats a rocket not a freakin puter
<Balsaq> hallaluhiua
<_Pete_> 2 years old :)
<_Pete_> so must upgrade!
<Balsaq> ill take the old one Pete
<Balsaq> i can 15 years out of it
<_Pete_> and I take the cash from that :)
<Balsaq> whaddya do sell em on ebay
<Balsaq> see all i use old bessie for is the netso all the new stiuff i dont need
<iMaddHatter> I could sell my computer but,I don't think I would get much from it anyways
<_Pete_> its like this http://quadcore.homeunix.net/phpsysinfo/index.php?disp=dynamic
<Balsaq> Pete do actually use all those cores?
<_Pete_> yeah
<_Pete_> when compiling things
<Balsaq> what OS so you have
<_Pete_> xubuntu
<iMaddHatter> If you re using anything linux or debain based,you don't need all that
<iMaddHatter> Its alot of money wasted to be honest
<_Pete_> need what?
<iMaddHatter> You are running Xubuntu on a beast of a systems
<iMaddHatter> the cores
<iMaddHatter> system*
<_Pete_> I dont like new kde or gnome
<_Pete_> that's why
<Balsaq> you dualing Pete
<_Pete_> no
<Balsaq> what did you do with vista?
<_Pete_> this machine has never have windows
<Balsaq> oh you built it
<_Pete_> ordered without OS
<Balsaq> cool
<Balsaq> nice clean rocket
<iMaddHatter> Ah,well of course,the OS is one of the most $$$ spent for making a new system
<iMaddHatter> lol
<iMaddHatter> So Xubuntu is the best choose. I like the Xfrce
<Balsaq> i want to built a mini rocket on a $67.00 intel e5200
<_Pete_> It really doesnt matter
<iMaddHatter> I had ubuntu on this computer before
<iMaddHatter> downgrade/upgraded it
<_Pete_> since I usually use only konsole & firefox
<iMaddHatter> I wish they come out with Chrome for Linux soon,I love that better than firefox
<Balsaq> i see that seamonkey in my synaptic package manager, has antone tried it?
<iMaddHatter> I have tried it out on windows
<iMaddHatter> but,never played with it much
<iMaddHatter> so I deleted it
<Balsaq> how is it
<iMaddHatter> I should check itout
<Balsaq> is it faster than FF
<iMaddHatter> its just like firefox but i think faster
<_Pete_> opera has always been fastest
<_Pete_> dont know against chrome
<iMaddHatter> Firefox is filled with so many security,its hard to do alot
<Balsaq> i have heard that
<iMaddHatter> Chrome is awesome!
<iMaddHatter> Its 100% open source
<Balsaq> i wonder how much space opera takes...i have 5.5 gigs left on my HD
<Balsaq> chrome wont go in my old boat anchor though
<Balsaq> i am limited
<_Pete_> Balsaq: opera doest take much
<Balsaq> will it let and old sytem have it
<_Pete_> sure
<_Pete_> why not?
<Balsaq> well some have requirements
<iMaddHatter> I'll check it
<Balsaq> i think chronke chromeliterally spotted my system and said NO
<Balsaq> chrome i mean
<iMaddHatter> you would need 128mb ram
<Balsaq> 768 here
<Balsaq> i think it was my processor that kills me
<Balsaq> 400mgz
<Lappy> How do I run a .bin file in Xubuntu. I tried Wine but it won't run at all...
<_Pete_> used to run linux with amiga, it had 40Mhz cpu :)
<Balsaq> see i never saw a puter like that
<Balsaq> when i got in the were 133mgz
<Balsaq> and up
<Balsaq> mine came with 64ram
<iMaddHatter> I would love to help ya out Lappy,but I don't know how
<Balsaq> nor do i
<Lappy> Okay. I haven't a clue. I pick open with and choose wine(the blue diamond one, the exe) but it still won't boot
<Balsaq> see techie knows all that stuff, but hasnt arrived yet
<Balsaq> usually
<iMaddHatter> http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95411
<iMaddHatter> that is for you,Balsaq
<Balsaq> looking
<Lappy> Will techie be on soon?
<Balsaq_> see it said need P$...i have a P2
<Balsaq_> p4 i meant
<Balsaq_> thats why i cant have it
<Balsaq_> i tried to get one day for about a half hour..would act like it was going in....but at the ens...no
<Balsaq_> whats that thing that says i di a ping?
<iMaddHatter> ugghh g2g for now guys. I'll be back once my system is done installing Xubuntu
<iMaddHatter> I'm running off the live CD now
<iMaddHatter> Woot for Xubuntu 9.04 and for the upcoming 9.10
<Balsaq> later mad
<iMaddHatter> Bye!
<homebrewcider> hey there, every now and again, don't know why, I lose my desktop settings (customised taskbar, thunar settings and the like) Is there a config file somewhere I can backup somewhere please?
<Balsaq> _Techie_ those computeres i am getting have that rambus in them?
<Balsaq> ypu ever mess with that stuff?
<MoonTiger> is anybody here?
<bili> im using xubuntu 9.04, my wireless network was working fine with network manager applet until last nite, it was working then it stopped
<bili> and now my wireless network name grey out
<bili> any pointers?
<denmark> helllllllllllooooooooooo
<denmark> :))
<denmark> y0
<denmark> po
<denmark> lo
<denmark> to
<denmark> pipipe
<denmark> gooke
<denmark> lu lu lu
<denmark> chika chika chika
<jarnos> There used to be a way to disable suspend and hibernate in xfce logout dialog in some version of Xubuntu. Is it still there? Where is it exactly?
<imaddhatter> Hey everyone
<Edo> hello?
<Edo> nobody huh?
<imaddhatter> hm?
<SiDi> It's funny
<SiDi> all the people who joined today said hi and disconnected
<imaddhatter> I'm still here
<imaddhatter> just downloading the updates for Xubuntu
<imaddhatter> g2g gotta restart
<livid> hello, I cant add more workspaces on my workspace switcher
<livid> annyone can help please?
<SiDi> livid, hi
<SiDi> using compiz?
<livid> SiDi, hello, I think not
<SiDi> Try Alt+Insert and Alt+Del please
<livid> SiDi, Cool :)
<livid> that works
<SiDi> I assume this means it works for you :)
<livid> yes, thank you very much
<TheSheep> you can also go to settings->workspaces
<livid> oh, that also works :)
<livid> I justtried to risght-click + properties and try to increase the number
<SiDi> oh i see
<SiDi> thats for the number of columns on which to display workspaces
<SiDi> It's useful when you have _very wide_ screens
<livid> I should start to read what is written there... sorry aboutthat
<SiDi> no problem livid
<dennis00> Hi, can I run the opensuse layout on xUbuntu?
<Sysi> what do you mean by "opensuse layout"?
<dennis00> a great cannonical gnome or kde layout
<dennis00> opensuse looks nice, and we use it at the University.
<dennis00> I would like to use that gnome template on Xubuntu.
<dennis00> KDE template*
<dennis00> or maybe XFCE template*
<Sysi> theme?
<Sysi> gtk themes are universal
<dennis00> I want this task bar: http://gi812.net/media/images/openSUSE_10.3_install_34.gif
<Sysi> my english skills aren't that great
<dennis00> no problem, my Finish isn't great.
<Sysi> *finnish :P
<dennis00> you see how bad it is ^^
<Sysi> there are instruction for older ubuntus
<Sysi> http://angelicpenguins.blogspot.com/2006/07/sled-menu-for-ubuntu-uslab-now-in-repo_14.html
<Sysi> http://www.justuber.com/blog/2007/03/11/suse-style-gnome-menu-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<Sysi> hmm, i there are gnome-main-menu in repositories
<MoonTiger> hi :)
<MoonTiger> is this the right place to ask about xubuntu karmic beta?
<SiDi> MoonTiger, yes
<MoonTiger> ah thank you ... may i ask a question? :)
<MoonTiger> well 2 actually
<MoonTiger> when i finish lagging to hell and back that is
<SiDi> MoonTiger, you surely can ask questions, MoonTiger ;)
<SiDi> I may even answer them, if I know the answer. (Well, I will also answer if I don't, but the answer won't be very helpful then)
<MoonTiger> 2 things are bothering me (apart from the few beta crashes that are to be expected)
<MoonTiger> 1 is the login screen
<SiDi> oh? SURPRISING </sarcasm>
<MoonTiger> i normally change mine to be a simple username / password challenge dialog box instead of the big spashy thing they have
<SiDi> You can't change Gdm 2.28
<MoonTiger> now it appears i cannot change this
<MoonTiger> *sigh* so i get a dumb list of users like some windows clone??
<SiDi> it's so cool, so fast, so well integrated into the desktop that it's absolutely unbelievable anyone would want to change it. </sarcasm²>
<MoonTiger> ok well then i guess its back to plain debian and plain xfce fore me
<SiDi> If you really can't bear it, you can replace it with gdm-2.20
<MoonTiger> i left windows / osx because i got tired of being told what i would prefer
<SiDi> I'd just like to point out that the Xubuntu devs are nonely responsible for this disaster. it's an ubuntu thing
<MoonTiger> *sigh*
<SiDi> the package gdm-2.20 contains the old gdm
<MoonTiger> and the "suspend" and "hibernate" buttons on the logout dialog... can i get rid of them?
<SiDi> cody-somerville uploaded it, so for karmic you can use that :)
<MoonTiger> ahhh is that in the repos?
<SiDi> hm, i think its not possible anymore with xfce 4.6.1 but you might wanna ask in #xfce as i may just not have found where it was moved to in the GUI
<SiDi> yes it is
<MoonTiger> ok wow that rocks
<MoonTiger> thank you
<MoonTiger> i was not looking forward to installing from clean debian
<SiDi> hehe, debian+xfce's default desktop is so friendly ^_^
<MoonTiger> but if xubuntu gos much further down this road i will leave it
<MoonTiger> yah i know
<MoonTiger> but it can be made ok with much tweaking
<chris_debian> Hi, guys.  I've got upgrade to Karmic probs, can anyone help?  I did a successful update-manager -d upgrade, but when I did the ext3 > 4 conversion as per the Ubuntu wiki, my new boot is not happy.  Most times when I boot, I get the mouse splashscreen, then it seems to hang.  On one boot I got the log-on screen, but then I got lots of colours and it froze. I tried CTRL+ALT_ Backspace, but nothing happened.  In Recove
<chris_debian> ry mode I get this message: "cannot stat /tmp/.X11-unix (no such file or director), aborting".  Anyone got any ideas?  Failing this, I'll have to do a proper install.
<SiDi> chris_debian, i think you can reinstall :/
<SiDi> The ext3 to ext4 upgrade didnt go well apparently
<SiDi> Ideally, you should try to install 9.04 in ext4, and upgrade to 9.10 to see if it does it again
<chris_debian> SiDi, Great! What a bummer! I though all the ext4 problems were ironed out.
<chris_debian> Guys, could I use System Rescue CD to rescue my partitions? Should I just go for a new install?
<chris_debian> Anyone know whether ext4 has special tools to check it, or can I use e2fsck to try to rescue a partition?
 * SiDi doesnt
<imaddhatter> I think I have a stupid question,so I don't know if I want to ask it. >.>
<imaddhatter> But...its about the Intel chipset
<SiDi> imaddhatter, i ask more stupid questions in a day than you would in a month, so don't worry and go ahead!
<imaddhatter> xD
<imaddhatter> Ok,well I want to know if I could be able to update my intel chipset. I went to the intel site and looked for drivers,than I was sent here http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=757&DwnldID=13815&lang=eng
<TheSheep> making it longer will only make the pain worse
<TheSheep> imaddhatter: ubuntu has those drivers included
<imaddhatter> Told me to go to http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org and check for downloads,but I'm kinda scared to do any damage to my machine
<SiDi> ok, so, you have an intel integrated chipset, and you have performance problems?
<imaddhatter> Yes,I can't really run just a simple SNES emulator without lagging abit
<imaddhatter> I'll get my specs for my system
<SiDi> imaddhatter, what you could do first is test the Xubuntu 9.10 LiveCD and see how the drivers work for your chipset
<imaddhatter> Its Celeron
<SiDi> some old chipsets still have trouble with the latest Intel drivers (but it may be fixed in the next version)
<SiDi> That's your processor, imo, imaddhatter
<imaddhatter> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim2350/specs.htm#1106961http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim2350/specs.htm#1106961http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim2350/specs.htm#1106961
<imaddhatter> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim2350/specs.htm#1106961
<imaddhatter> opps
<SiDi> it should be Intel GMAxxx or X3100 or X4500 or Intel 808xx
<imaddhatter> Intel i845E
<imaddhatter> for the 845 family
<imaddhatter> or*
<imaddhatter> nvm,found the name for it
<imaddhatter> Intel 845GL
<SiDi> Great
<SiDi> that's definately an old computer, right?
<imaddhatter> 2001,so yeah xD
<SiDi> Okey, before you break your system, try the Xubuntu 9.10 LiveCD :)
<SiDi> if the newer drivers work better you should be able to notice it from there
<SiDi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ this one actually
<SiDi> more recent drivers
<imaddhatter> uugghh I have to download the 9.10 beta?! Dx
<SiDi> It would be a safer way than just trying a Xorg update and ending up with a shell prompt :)
<imaddhatter> it took me about 5 hours to DBAN my system and install Xubuntu 9.04 all together
<imaddhatter> that is true,SiDi
<SiDi> oh
<imaddhatter> Do you recommend using DBAN for erasing a HDD
<SiDi> If you have a slow internet then it may not be the best solution :P
<imaddhatter> ?
<SiDi> I don't know what DBAN is
<imaddhatter> No,it wouldn't. xD But I would be able to download it...just takes forever
<imaddhatter> Darik's Boot and Nuke
<imaddhatter> for this system,I'm using a wireless adapter
<imaddhatter> I think it would be best to download using a direct LAN connection..
<imaddhatter> I updated my Xubuntu 9.04 just today...178 updates :o
<imaddhatter> I'm using 512MB of ram..
<imaddhatter> and I know Xubuntu needs at least 192MB of RAM
<_Pete_> on my xubuntu currently: Kernel + applications	
<_Pete_>  
<_Pete_>   43%
<_Pete_> oopps
<_Pete_> Kernel + applications - 3.30 GB
<imaddhatter> ....?
#xubuntu 2009-10-11
<frem> Hello. I'm trying to use two monitors to display my desktop, but I only see "Screen 1" in the XFCE display settings.
<Sysi> have you logged out and back in?
<frem> Several times.
<Sysi> what video card?
<frem> Intel X3100 GMA
<frem> I set different desktop wallpaper on each screen (the wallpaper manager sees both of them), and if I log in with my external monitor unplugged, I get the wallpaper for my laptop's screen. If I log in with the external monitor plugged in, it defaults to using the max resolution and wallpaper of the external monitor on both screens.
<frem> I don't have an xorg.conf file, either. X.org is apparently running on autopilot.
<frem> (...and I should probably mention that I'm using 9.10 beta. But I had this issue with 9.04 as well.)
<Besogon> What is the decision to resolve problem "Sound turn off with boot".  I have found that my autostart had string like Exec=pactl load-module module-x11-xsmp, but my ubunntu haven't that module. Command "alsactl init" helps, but I think If it right way?
<furyinsane> need help: my system doesn't display "network" when i click "places". why?
<jarnos> Where can I get list of packages included in Xubuntu default installation?
<adri_> The screen brightness control in "Power management" does not work. I'm using an ASUS Laptop (M70sa)
<adri_> I'm new to ubuntu so I do not know what part of Xubuntu takes care of this. What controls the screen brightness?
<masterfu> how do i enable desktop effects with compiz
<ochosi> masterfu, install the compiz packages, go to the terminal and enter "compiz --replace"
<masterfu> and how do i upgrade to xubuntu 9.04 with 4gb of hard disk space?
<ochosi> masterfu, reformulate your question. what exactly is the problem with 4gb of hdd space?
<masterfu> i have 8.10 now, upgraded from 8.04 before
<masterfu> but now i want go to 9.04
<masterfu> but it wont upgrade because the update manager says i have not enought space
<masterfu> 1.15gb space left and xubuntu needs 1.5 gb space i think
<ochosi> right, so you have a total of 4gb but only 1.15 of it is free?
<masterfu> yep
<masterfu> my laptop total hard disk space is 40 gb
<masterfu> but i give 32 gb to windows
<masterfu> and i give xubuntu 4gb
<ochosi> so is there no way you could release 500mb for the upgrade? (like: temporarily move stuff to external media)
<masterfu> today i upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04, and now i tried to go to 9.04
<masterfu> i dont know how i m new to this OS
<ochosi> well if you haven't made many changes to the system you could just as well do a fresh install of 9.04
<masterfu> that means i have to backup stuff in my windows partition right?
<masterfu> cause the best way to duel boot windows and xubuntu is reformat my whole harddisk
<ochosi> no, you can just do a fresh install of xubuntu 9.04 on that partition where 8.10 resides now. the rest wouldn't be touched
<ochosi> why would you reformat your whole harddisk?
<masterfu> i tried to just install xubuntu on my ex3 partition
<masterfu> but i want to keep all my data fom the old install
<masterfu> also my harddisk seems to have problems when i clean out the ex3 paritition
<ochosi> sry, you have to be more specific ("problems" - what problems? etc)
<masterfu> its a laptop i brought in 2006
<masterfu> and my hard disk seems to be corrupted for unknown reasons
<ochosi> well, you can always back up your data and reformat the whole drive
<ochosi> maybe that helps with the corruption issues
<masterfu> when i reformat the ex3 partition, it cleans the xubuntu installation and wont let me install a new system again
<ochosi> but anyways i gotta go now, hopefully there's someone else here who can help you
<masterfu> ok thx
<masterfu> bye
<ochosi> bye
#xubuntu 2010-10-11
<kaolbrec> Oh darn. I was about to reply with "right click on the title bar and choose resize"
<kaolbrec> But he's gone
<dixon> Quick question. I was reading that 10.10 removes Brasero and junk and replaces it with Xfburn (which I already use) but when trying to do the network upgrade it still wants to re-install Brasero so that seems a bit odd.
<dixon> Is there a listing of the Xubuntu-specific mirrors or something I can check my software sources against?
<kalle_> why is there no network places or any network browser in xubuntu ?
<kalle_> i cant find any kind of network browser at all
<jrmy> its called firefox
<jrmy> it is found in the quick launch which is red and blue and is right next to places
<jrmy> on the top panel
<jrmy> oh, network
<jrmy> gigolo
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> thats found in applications> system> gigolo
<jrmy> however you kinda have to configure it first
<jrmy> eh, im kinda new anyways
<kalle_> hm can it browse netware shares
<jrmy> but since no one else seems to be around
<jrmy> not sure.. im nt to familiar with networking on linux
<jrmy> not*
<jrmy> ive only recently connected to another computer
<jrmy> but gigolo lets you look at files on a computer
<jrmy> and other stuff
<jrmy> but ive only really had experience with windows
<kalle_> hm
<kalle_> only way i found so far is to manually mount netshares to a local folder
<kalle_> kinda user unfriendly
<jrmy> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<kalle_> there used to be a places > network that was kinda neat then the developers in their wisdom desided nobody uses network anymore
<jrmy> this is the only way ive used it so far
<moetunes> in the file manager thunar type in the path bar   smb://IPaddress   where ip address is the ip of the comp you want to connect to
<jrmy> well i know i would of liked it :]
<kalle_> hm oh well, looks like its boned anyway , after 30 mins uptime the novell server just keeps rebooting, i guess the drive is toast anyway ;(
<kalle_> so much for saving that data
<kalle_> no way to access a netware partition locally i guess ?
<moetunes> !netware
<moetunes> !info netware
<ubottu> Package netware does not exist in lucid
<jrmy> well thats fail imo
<kalle_> there is a package called ncpfs that has something to do with netware but i found no way to start it
<kalle_> !ncpfs
<kalle_> yeah who needs network or servers anyway...
<moetunes> !info ncpfs
<ubottu> ncpfs (source: ncpfs): utilities to use resources from NetWare servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-7 (lucid), package size 730 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<moetunes> kalle_:  you using 10.10?
<moetunes> !info ncpfs maverick
<ubottu> ncpfs (source: ncpfs): utilities to use resources from NetWare servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-8 (maverick), package size 730 kB, installed size 2428 kB
<kalle_> hm im not sure
<kalle_> maybe the one before that
<jrmy> i forget how to check
<moetunes> that's lucid :]
<moetunes> lsb_release
<moetunes> iirc
<kalle_> is 10.10 out or beta ?
<jrmy> i just might upgrade.. idk
<jrmy> my 10.04 version is modified anyways
<moetunes> 10.10 is out :]
<moetunes> but 10.04 is a lts
<jrmy> i kinda like how 10.04 is darker
<moetunes> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<jrmy> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<kalle_> nice how it still says welcome to 9.1 after i upgrade to the latest version
<kalle_> i guess linux will never be finished, then again what is these days
<moetunes> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<kalle_> most things are barely usable by the time support is cut coz its ancient history
<jrmy> nope not the right address
<moetunes> jrmy:  which one?
<kalle_> it says 10.04.1
<jrmy> so i can get an upgrade of xubuntu to 10.10
<kalle_> sure its not a beta ? my update manager says i have all the latest updates
<jrmy> is it suppose to say ubuntu 10.04 or xubuntu 10.04 after putting in said lsb_release -a command?
<moetunes> jrmy:  I think just 10.01\4.1
<moetunes> jrmy:  I think just 10.04.1
<moetunes> they use the same base - it is just the desktop environment that is diff
<jrmy> well it says http://paste2.org/p/1030751
<jrmy> yeah still getting the hang of xubuntu/ubuntu
<moetunes> that looks fine - it won't mention the desktop you use
<jrmy> ok
<moetunes> there's http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release
<jrmy> is it possible to downgrade?
<jrmy> i found it, but thanks
<jrmy> its ironic that google.com/linux doesnt show up linux stuff as well
<jrmy> like if i type in "xubuntu" none of the results on the first page are the website
<moetunes> you can't really downgrade at all - only way I know is to install older version
<moetunes> I just click the link in the topic here
<moetunes> to get to xubuntus' website
<jrmy> i see
<jrmy> i know that it is xubuntu.org
<jrmy> so LTS are every .04 release?
<moetunes> the website isn't really a howto forum or anything so it prob is low on the search hits meter
<jrmy> possibly
<moetunes> nope every couple of years iirc - last was 8.04 I think
<moetunes> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jrmy> well im upgrading
<moetunes> luck :]
<jrmy> yep
<jrmy> should i stop my music player and close out stuff btw?
<moetunes> no it should be fine to continue as normal
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> then i'll pretty much be here till i need to reboot
<moetunes> in #ubuntu and #kubuntu there are a few ppl having some issues after the upgrade
<jrmy> that sucks
<moetunes> some of 'em aren't too pleased
<jrmy> i pretty much have all my files backed up either way
<jrmy> yeah i wouldnt be either
<moetunes> someone that does backups - you're rare it seems  :]
<jrmy> heh
<jrmy> yeah especially if its stuff like music ive written
<jrmy> so what kind of issues have been happening?
<moetunes> diff ones for diff folks - graphics, sound, wifi etc
<jrmy> yeah those blow
<jrmy> though ive only had an issue because of bad memory
<Cityscape> Can anyone help me with damn small linux?x
<jrmy> it was weird when i installed wine on my desktop with ubuntu 10.04 and it changed the language to hebrew
<jrmy> maybe in a different channel
<jrmy> this is the xubuntu support channel
<moetunes> Cityscape:  you can check for a dsl channel with   /msg alis list *dsl*
<jrmy> there is
<jrmy> i just check
<jrmy> ed
<moetunes> what was the channel called?
<jrmy> #dsl is damn small linux
<jrmy> and or #damnsmalllinux
<jrmy> both work apparently
<Cityscape> #damnsmalllinux is inactive as are all DSL channels that i could find.
<Cityscape> All i want is to cange my default monitor resolution. :(
<jrmy> that can be a problem
<moetunes> does dsl have a X log?
<royalk> isnt there an x11 config file?
<Cityscape> Yah, DSL has X.
<moetunes> does dsl have a X log?
<royalk> there is an X11 config file that specifies the resolution
<jrmy> is there a way to change to a mirror closer to my location when downloading updates and upgrades by any chance?
<jrmy> say for instance maybe MSU which is 6 miles or so east of me
<moetunes> some mirrors have limited bandwidth - distance isn't the best guide
<jrmy> because it is really lame that i can only download stuff at 200KB/s
<jrmy> waiting an hour for 600MB isnt my idea of fun
<happyfac1> I'm not getting sound on a fresh 10.10 xubuntu install, but I have on almost every other ubuntu install
<happyfac1> any help?
<Cityscape> but I need to know how to change the default resolution. http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Vga%3Dxxx looked usful but I think it's only for booting from USB or CDROM. I have DSL installed on my hard drive.
<moetunes> with a new release all servers are going to be way busy
<moetunes> happyfac1:  looked at   alsamixer   in terminal?
<jrmy> Cityscape: i believe you might be correct
<Cityscape> jrmy: i'm downloding the xubuntu ISO and it been going 2 hours and it only half way.
<happyfac1> moetunes: "error opening terminal: unknown" when trying to open alsamixer
<royalk>  City, that is the res for the screen buffer, that's a kernel arg, are you trying to change text res or X?
<Cityscape> jrmy: correct about which?
<jrmy> i remember about one of the light weight distros not being made for hdd installation
<Cityscape> jrmy: that might be DSL then.
<moetunes> happyfac1:  edit your .bashrc file and add the line   export TERM=xterm   then logout/login
<jrmy> in theory
<jrmy> im not completely certain
<moetunes> dsl works fine from hdd
<moetunes> it has forums on it
<moetunes> *on doing it
<Cityscape> royalk: all I want is to change the default boot resolution for DSL. right stuff doesn't look quite right on boot.
<moetunes> Cityscape:  you need to find out why it doesn't do the right res - the X log will tell - it might be the best the driver can do
<happyfac1> moetunes: I've unmuted everything and nothing
<Cityscape> moetunes: I'm guessing that it's running at too high of a res. I running a intel 486 with a 1 MB graphics card.
<jrmy> well moetunes lets hope i dont have a problem with 10.10 as well
<moetunes> Cityscape:  noone in here will know what driver dsl has for that
<royalk> you can set that vga arg in grub i believe
<royalk> on that link you sent
<moetunes> happyfac1:  in terminal  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   - watch out it is loud - ctrl+c to stop it
<jrmy> i havent tried dsl yet.. just might burn myself a copy
<moetunes> happyfac1:  ant noise?
<jrmy> i think i like puppy should put that on cd too
<moetunes> jrmy:  I wouldn't bother - it uses old kernel and horrible packaging
<happyfac1> moetunes: no sir
<moetunes> happyfac1:  no errors mentioned?
<jrmy> moetunes: i'll be using a cd-rw no biggy
<happyfac1> moetunes: no, it ran
<Cityscape> jrmy: it's good for old computer like my 486 but on a Pentium 3 or higher machine I would never use it as a main distro.
<kanigit> #gentoo
<moetunes> happyfac1:  in terminal do   lsmod | grep snd   how many lines do you get?
<jrmy> my computer is pretty slow as well
<happyfac1> moetunes: 13
<moetunes> cool
<jrmy> so im interested in these light weight distro's
<jrmy> however i think im set with xubuntu
<Cityscape> What new features does Xubuntu 10.10 have?
<Cityscape> jrmy: what are your computer's specs?
<moetunes> happyfac1:  what does   aplay -l   return
<happyfac1> moetunes: two playback devices on card 0
<Cityscape> jrmy: DSL is really light. It only requires a 486 with 16 MB RAM.
<jrmy> p3 @ 1.2GHz 256+128MB mem 8MB graphics
<moetunes> happyfac1:  and the card name?
<moetunes> *is?
<happyfac1> moetunes: Intel ICH5
<happyfac1> moetunes: which works on ubuntu
<moetunes> happyfac1:  ubuntu 10.10?
<Cityscape> jrmy: similar to mine, I have a 750 Mhz AMD processor, 1 GB RAM and 8 MB graphics.
<jrmy> Cityscape: what is a 486 anyways?
<happyfac1> moetunes: I'm not sure, but 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10
<moetunes> happyfac1:  can you paste what    lsmod | grep snd   returned?
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cityscape> jrmy: it's an inter processor from about 1992. they range from 15 Mhz to 100 Mhz
<jrmy> was about to say that
<jrmy> oldest processor i own is a pentium
<happyfac1> moetunes: yea I'll run pastebinit
<moetunes> k
<jrmy> is paste2.org the new pastebin?
<Cityscape> jrmy: okay 486 is one model before pentium.
<jrmy> i see
<happyfac1> moetunes:
<happyfac1> http://pastebin.com/9a8VkHZs
<moetunes> yep
<Cityscape> jrmy: if your interested in lightweight distro's...have you tried Lubuntu?
<jrmy> im attached to the software center with ubuntu and xubuntu so i didnt like lubuntu
<jrmy> heh
<jrmy> the software center does have just about everything
<jrmy> afaik
<moetunes> happyfac1:  that looks fine - with /dev/dsp working but not outputting anything I need to ask you to check the connectors and that whatever you are running sound through is turned on pls
<kalle_> isnt there a 7zip in linux ? or something that can extract multivolumes
<kalle_> maybe i need to binary copy them into one file ?
<jrmy> yes
<moetunes> !find 7zip
<ubottu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar
<happyfac1> !find rar
<ubottu> Found: librarian-dev, librarian0, rarian-compat, guile-library, hol88-library, hol88-library-help, hol88-library-source, koverartist, libclaw-dynamic-library-dev, libclaw-dynamic-library1 (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rar&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<moetunes> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (lucid), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<kalle_> i tryed p7zip
<kalle_> didnt work
<jrmy> i think i have 7zip installed
<jrmy> idk though
<moetunes> happyfac1:  if everything is connected/on then it is bug filing time - I'm outta ideas on what else to check
<moetunes> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Cityscape> jrmy: yah I love the software center too.
<kalle_> hm unknown suffix ignored ?
<kalle_> p7zip -d filename ?
<jrmy> kalle_: dont mind my answers though.. im still sorta a noob
<moetunes> what's the suffix
<happyfac1> moetunes: ok thanks I'll keep trying... /dev/dsp will work even if muted, right?
<moetunes> happyfac1:  yep
<happyfac1> moetunes: alrighty I'll keep trying
<kalle_> lol so are the developers jrmy hehe ;=)
<jrmy> heh
<Cityscape> Question: How large is the Xubuntu 10.10 ISO supposed be? My download just finished at 380 MB.
<moetunes> happyfac1:  last thought - have you selected the pcm as the master?
<happyfac1> Cityscape: 713,584kb for 32 bit
<Cityscape> So then 380 MB would be a failed download then right?
<happyfac1> yes
<jrmy> lol
<Cityscape> dang it :(
<Cityscape> Why it is tell me its complete a 380 MB!!!!!!!!
<Cityscape> opps, missed a lot of letters there.
<happyfac1> Cityscape: bad connection, try another server
<jrmy> your torrent client is impatient
<jrmy> :P
<jrmy> lol
<Cityscape> I was downloading which Google Chrome
<Cityscape> *with
<Cityscape> i used http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<jrmy> oh my bad.. i find it pointless to download them unless via torrent
<jrmy> torrenting is much faster
<Cityscape> I can't anywhere else to download.
<happyfac1> jrmy: bandwidth isn't free
<Cityscape> jrmy: I have very low bandwidth so torrent is a poor option for me.
<jrmy> yeah i was gonna comment on that
<happyfac1> jrmy: oh, I thought you said pointless via torrent nvm lol
<jrmy> but heh you beat me to it
<jrmy> hey*
<jrmy> oh
<Cityscape> I can't find anywhere else to download 10.10, :( :( :(
<jrmy> do you want to download it via torrent?
<happyfac1> moetunes: how do I select the pcm as the master?
<Cityscape> jrmy: sure, i'm willing to try anything right now.
<jrmy> do you have a client to download torrents firstly?
<Cityscape> I have Transmission.
<happyfac1> jrmy: what are you running now?
<Cityscape> it's what I use for torrents
<jrmy> do you have 32 bit or 64?
<jrmy> that too
<kalle_> hm well binary copy did the trick ;=)
<Cityscape> This is my other computer running Ubuntu 10.10 x86. it has transmission.
<Cityscape> I want to download Xubuntu 10.10 - 32 bit
<moetunes> happyfac1:  if the sound icon doesn't let you I don't know - try to right click it
<jrmy> well if anyone knows somethin i dont then yeah they should tell you
<jrmy> but the link for the torrent
<royalk> i downloaded the alternate version cd pretty earlier
<happyfac1> moetunes: I thought pcm was seperate from the master, either way they are both unmuted and maxed
<twinkie_addict> how do i completely kill x im try ing to instal the official nvidia drivers
<Cityscape> other then http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/,  does anyone know where I can download xubuntu 10.10?
<moetunes> twinkie_addict:  service gdm stop or pkill Xorg
<twinkie_addict> thanks
<jrmy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/xubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<jrmy> open the link in a browser or flie>add url and paste that
<jrmy> and viola
<jrmy> voila*
<jrmy> Cityscape^^
<Cityscape> jrmy: and this is an official ISO? cause I don't want an ISO from a 3rd party.
<jrmy> yes
<jrmy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/ is where i found it
<jrmy> its down at the bottom
<Cityscape> jrmy: okay thanks a lot. I think Xubuntu will be perfect for my computer. Ubuntu ran just a little slow. (but then some people say the Xubuntu is just a slow as regular ubuntu)
<jrmy> no, its definitely faster on slow pc's
<Cityscape> okay thanks jrmy. are you on this channel often?
<jrmy> whenever i come on irc, yes
<jrmy> which is usually everyday unless im doing something important
<Cityscape> how would I contact you in the future? (I always keep a list of people I might like to contact again)
<jrmy> this channel is fine
<Cityscape> okay. talk to ya later
<jrmy> i basically have no life
<Cityscape> bye ;)
<jrmy> so im on irc everyday
<jrmy> bye
 * Cityscape is hoping to get a fresh start with Xubuntu 10.10
<jrmy> :]
 * Cityscape waves bye to everyone
<jrmy> i think on average xubuntu uses only half of my ram
<jrmy> so for only having 300 some odd thats pretty good
<jrmy> moetunes: well that was the first person i helped :]
<jrmy> linux wise
<jrmy> feelsgoodman.jpg
<moetunes> hehe :]
<jrmy> 3 more minutes till its done downloading my upgrade to 10.10
<jrmy> ok, 5 minutes? it just chaged
<jrmy> changed*
<happyfac1> I thought you had a slow connection
<jrmy> 6... grrrr
<jrmy> 200KB/s average is slow compared to my isp rating
<happyfac1> i'm dling ubuntu 10.10 at 1.5 MB/s on torrents now :D
<jrmy> which is 750KB/s expected and in the 800's to 900's on average
<moetunes> I'm suprised you got that speed with so many wanting 10.10
<happyfac1> there's only 127 seeds and 134 leechers
<jrmy> well its mostly upgrades with stuff i already had
<jrmy> with 10.04 i was hitting around 2MB/s :D
<happyfac1> moetunes: isn't the joy of bittorrent the more people dling the faster your speeds?
<jrmy> basically
<moetunes> it should be
<jrmy> more sources = faster speeds
<jrmy> wel potentially
<jrmy> well*
<jrmy> depends if people want to limit there upload speed
<happyfac1> unless people are lame and
<happyfac1> yea that
<jrmy> their*
<jrmy> yeah..
<happyfac1> moetunes: I'm seeing if ubuntu 10.10 has the same sound issue
 * jrmy frowns upon that
<moetunes> happyfac1:  it will either be something with the xfce sound app or the driver - if it is the driver ubuntu will have the same issue so good luck :]
<moetunes> I hope it isn't the driver...
<happyfac1> moetunes: first linux install on this old machine that had sound issues, so probably xfce
<jrmy> xfce = <3
<happyfac1> </3
<jrmy> and now the installation of the upgrade
<jrmy> i like the mouse too
<jrmy> heh
<happyfac1> upgrades always mess stuff up
<happyfac1> fresh installs for life
<jrmy> wb
<Cityscape> Hello again
<Cityscape> I just started downloading the Xubuntu 10.10 torrent to the same folder  as my previous download of Xubuntu 10.10 that did not complete. That torrent is now picking up from where my browser left off. Is this good or should I delete my old iso and start downloading from the beginning?
<jrmy> so yeah you were the first person i helped with a linux issu
<autif> happyfac1 - you may also want to install the drivers (Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers). It may find the sound driver for you.
<happyfac1> autif: none there
<Cityscape> jrmy: you gave me the link to the torrent, remember?
<autif> not even a propriety one?
<jrmy> obviously
<autif> sucks!
<autif> worth the try
<jrmy> Cityscape: i dont know why you didnt delete that one in the first plcae
<Cityscape> jrmy: so I should delete that one then, right?
<jrmy> i'd do so to be safe
<Cityscape> okay thanks
<jrmy> never heard of that before
<happyfac1> magic sysrq keys are my favorite <3
<jrmy> happyfac1: havent heard of this.. what does it do?
<happyfac1> http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/sysrq.htm
<jrmy> ok im happy with my speed that i downloaded.. it says its gonna take 2 hours to install
<jrmy> err 2 and 45 minutes
<jrmy> Cityscape: have you used a torrent client before?
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> i would have been fine
<Catoptromancy> er the torrent
<Catoptromancy> each chunk has crc
<Catoptromancy> and md5sum the finished file
<jrmy> what does ulimit -u do?
<CloseYetFar> anyone notice that the suspend and hibernate buttons are gone in 10.10?
<CloseYetFar> well when you click logout they are no longer there
<jrmy> right
<jrmy> thats one of the changes
<jrmy> i myself never used them
<CloseYetFar> me either lol
<CloseYetFar> but i still dont see the point of removing them
<jrmy> who knows
<jrmy> does it show up for laptops?
<CloseYetFar> im sure someone somewhere is pissed
<CloseYetFar> lol
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> been around before the internet
<jrmy> had it
<jrmy> some time in the 80's i believe
<jrmy> whoops wrong tab
<CloseYetFar> lol
<happyfac1> i was like wtf hibernate isn't that old
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> nope something i'd rather not say in hrere
<jrmy> here*
<moetunes> it's a family channel in here - things like wtf aren't good
<moetunes> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jrmy> well i think i'm off to bed
<churl> Hello, I'm running Xubuntu and I purged gnome-power-manager and now my battery won't charge.  Was hoping that xfce4-power-manager would work.  Also reinstalled gnome-power-manager and it still will not charge.
<moetunes> churl:  the power managemaent daemon prob isn't running - have you rebooted?
<moetunes> I don't know what it is called to restart it
<churl> moetunes: no, i got scared with the charge running out and jumped into the chat room first.  should i try getting rid of gnome-power-manager again and restart?
<moetunes> churl:  worth a shot
<kalle_> is there an easy way to interface a ups ? it has a low battery signal that should trigger shutdown of servers
<kalle_> so hook it to a serial port and have a chron job poll it every second ?
<moetunes> I don't know about ups's - lets have a google :]
<churl> ill bee back soon
<kalle_> theyre battery powered power plants that take over when the mains fail
<kalle_> and if it stays down for hours the batteries will run down and hopefully the servers shut down safely before they totally die
<moetunes> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/UPS-HOWTO/
<moetunes> I like archwiki - http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/APC_UPS
<churl> moetunes: ok i purged a power-manager and for the first time ever my ac some how came unplugged ......
<moetunes> oops ?
<kalle_> hm not much info there, a list of obsolete ups daemons
<churl> no idea
<churl> thanks :)
<kalle_> all of them probably expecting commands from the ups
<moetunes> the archwiki one is newish
<kalle_> my ups is an ancient powerhouse probably 50 kilos atleast with some heavy dutu stuff
<kalle_> way before usb and even before serial interfaces where common
<kalle_> but it does have a signal when battery is low
<kalle_> so im thinking of hardwire that to a serial port to make it change state and all servers should sense that and shutdown
<kalle_> i ran some new cheapo ups here for about 2 hours but by them the transformer was dangerously hot so i fear it would overheat before the battery, for sure it will with 2-3 servers running
<moetunes> "The main advantage of using an APC UPS (for me) is that it can communicate with your Linux box through either a RS-232 or USB serial connection. In the event of a prolonged power outage, should the APC UPS lose most of its battery capacity, it can tell the Linux box to perform a safe shutdown."
<kalle_> and it can send that to 3 servers ?
<kalle_> i doubt it
<moetunes> depends on the number of connections it has I suppose
<kalle_> most are designe to power only one computer
<kalle_> not sure how well they like to be wired in paralell
<kalle_> serial ports maybe can be wired but i doubt usb ones will work
<kalle_> anyway this old crate has none of that anyway
<moetunes> heh
<kalle_> vonder if a 1 sec polling will put a lot of cpu load ?
<kalle_> howto poll the state of a serial port ?
<moetunes> I shouldn't think so
<moetunes> things like conky that monitor heaps of stuff don't use much cpu
<kalle_> yeah i guess
<kalle_> and it only need to detect one bit of a serial port then shutdown
<happyfac1> moetunes: forgot to tell you that sound works fine in ubuntu 10.10
<kalle_> also i want to use a serial port to control another server, it should sync once a week and otherwise stay off
<moetunes> happyfac1:  it would be helpful to file a bug then
<kalle_> so i guess i need one pin to jazz up the power supply and another pin to force shutdown for it
<happyfac1> moetunes: I already replaced the installation, would it still be useful?
<moetunes> happyfac1:  maybe not now :]
<happyfac1> yeah :S I can always use the live cd though
<inuyasha10121> Is there anyone here that knows about creating webservers with xubuntu?  Iḿ really lost with it.
<bazhang> webservers normally have no gui
<inuyasha10121> I know, Ive been using Terminal the entire time
<inuyasha10121> I was trying to use Apache2 to create it, but I was getting all sorts of errors.  I removed it and reinstalled by installing the Ubuntu LAMP server package, but it seems Iḿ lost again.
<dandedilia> hello and good morning =)
<dandedilia> i have a little problem with Xubuntu 10.10 and compiz ://
<dandedilia> I use the free radeon driver ... I activate compiz in the terminal with compiz - replace compiz works great, but to close the window bars and minimize disappear: o
<dandedilia> terminal error message:   Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<dandedilia> Found no decorator to start
<dandedilia> exec: 100: /usr/bin/metacity: not found
<dandedilia> ://
<moetunes> that'll be a question for #compiz I think
<dandedilia> can someone help me?
<dandedilia> moetunes,  thx bye ;)
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> hi, i have 10.04 at work and i'm thinking on upgrading
<Wizard> but like allways - i'm a bit afraid of doing this, i allways run into troubles during ubuntu update
<moetunes> I would wait a bit 'till any bugs have a chance to get sorted then
<Wizard> maybe staying with lts is better option
<Wizard> especially at work
<moetunes> for a production machine I would :]
<dandedilia> okee it works just as I put compiz in xubuntu autostart in the? I will not always start compiz in the terminal
<Sysi> settings -> session&startup
<dandedilia> oke and then?
<Wizard> dandedilia: i don't think so
<Sysi> add command there in autostart tab
<Wizard> there's no difference in starting from session and starting from command line
<dandedilia> the command is compiz --replace ?
<Sysi> yes
<Wizard> hmm, or maybe there is?
<dandedilia> good ich reboot my PC
<dandedilia> thx
<Wizard> reboot?
<Sysi> Wizard: issue: getting compiz to autostart
<Wizard> ah, k
<Balsaq> you can hear a pin drop in the dense modular jungles of.....xubuntu!
<moetunes> heh
<Balsaq> sup
<Balsaq> u really learn how cool buntu is, when ur motherin laws computer is infested with virus and her computer can't even access her files (pics of the grand kids) and she is freakin out...and u simply use buntu to retrieve all those files and all is well.
<Balsaq> hats off to the buntu team
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> Balsaq: better is to have ubuntu installed
<Balsaq> i have that too
<Wizard> it minimizes the risk of infection almost to 0%
<Balsaq> yeah but she is 75 and refuses to learn new stuff
<Wizard> Balsaq: :D
<t60> congrats on the 10.10 release
<Sterist> has anyonce noticed the hibernate option missing in 10.10?
<moetunes> a couple of ppl have mentioned it
<Sterist> what the heck :( any ideas? lol
<Sterist> swap is 400mb larger than ram... so that's not it
<Sterist> i dont mean to be spamming but does anyone have a solution ?
<moetunes> afaik the option was removed on purpose - it's not your setup
<Sterist> wait what?
<Sysi> "feature"
<moetunes> you were talking about from the logout bit?
<Sterist> yes
<Sterist> suspend and hibernate have gone missing
<Sterist> what did you mean by "it's not your setup" ?
<Sysi> not your fault
<Balsaq> i wish hibernate was missing in my 1004 computer i cant seem to turn it off?
<moetunes> you were talking about the ram you had like you thought it was something local there is how I read it
<Balsaq> dad gummed thing turns off in like 5 minutes?
<Balsaq> and i have to use a password to get back in
<Sterist> i asked in the ubuntu channel and someone suggested that lack of proper swap space would hide the option... thats why i mentioned memory
<moetunes> k
<Sterist> but people using Gnome still have hibernate... so i came here
<moetunes> the option is not in 10.10s' version of xfce4
<Sterist> for unknown reasons ...?
<moetunes> from what I heard there is only two blokes working on xfce lately so time maybe was the factor
<moetunes> that is just gossip tho ...
<Sterist> woah... no idea xfce4 development would be sluggish... it
<Sterist> it's a little more popular than unpopular lol
<moetunes> not many ppl will work for free
<Sterist> very true.
<xharx> i cant play this with parole: http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/mediathek.php?obj=20877&mode=play
<Sterist> i'll check back tomorrow some time... 5:20am :(
<moetunes> k
<xharx> i have installed restricted extras but it doesnt play
<Sterist> i'll probably hang around here a little more often seeing the small crowd size... i am always using X
<moetunes> xharx:  is that a java game - I don't read german
<visitor1> seems to be a tv clip
<xharx> its windows media, a clip
<xharx> but h264 also doesnt work
<xharx> moetunes: does it run on your machine?
<moetunes> xharx:  yep - I had to turn no-script of
<moetunes> you might need the medi-buntu repo
<moetunes> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<moetunes> xharx:  have you used the flash-plugin-installer ?
<xharx> moetunes: what does it mean, noscript off?
<moetunes> !info flsh-plugin-installer
<ubottu> Package flsh-plugin-installer does not exist in maverick
<xharx> i have installed restricted extras
<moetunes> !info flash-plugin-installer
<ubottu> Package flash-plugin-installer does not exist in maverick
<moetunes> no-script is a plugin for firefox to stop most of the ads and stuff
<xharx> i dont think i have no-script, fresh installation
<moetunes> xharx:  also try the mplayer plugin for firefox from the repos
<moetunes> xharx:  you won't have no-script unless you installed it on purpose
<xharx> from firefox extras?
<moetunes> no it is in the repos
<xharx> ok
<moetunes> the mplayer pluin that is
<moetunes> *plugin
<xharx> ubuntu software center?
<moetunes> or synaptic whatever you prefer
<xharx> gnome mplayer i found, install?
<moetunes> I never use the software center myself - I'm too old school :]
<xharx> :)
<xharx> im a linux noob
<moetunes> it'll have to mention plugin
<moetunes> and firefox
<moetunes> or mozilla
<dahaic> :( I hate distribution upgrades
<moetunes> sounds like they hated you first... :]
<moetunes> maybe
<dahaic> :)
<dahaic> actually the windows that popup and grab focus
<DoctorPepper> Has anyone reported any issues with the x86 alternate ISO image?
<moetunes> not in here that I've seen...
<DoctorPepper> Ok.  I've downloaded it twice (checked the md5 sum both times), burned it to three CD-R's, and all of them report corrupted packages during install
<jrmy> great i upgrade and now x wont boot
<jrmy> hi charlie-tca
<jrmy> morning everyone
<charlie-tca> Hello, jrmy
<moetunes> DoctorPepper:  did the iso pass the md5 before you burned it?
<jrmy> wanna try and help me get x to load?
<DoctorPepper> Yes
<DoctorPepper> moetunes: yes
<DoctorPepper> jrmy: what graphics card do you have?
<moetunes> DoctorPepper:  and the burnt cd passed the check too?
<DoctorPepper> I'll have to test that.  I just reinstalled 10.04
<DoctorPepper> This is my OpenBSD box I keep for testing
<moetunes> could be a failing burner...
<DoctorPepper> It could
<DoctorPepper> Let me quickly (well, within reason) grab the md5 sum off of the CD
<jrmy> what my problem is, i boot normally and i havent even booted into 10.10 yet as in i just upgraded from 10.04 it shows a list of things real quick which i think is the stuff about battery and sound and what not and the screen goes black and there is no hard drive function at that point
<moetunes> jrmy:  does the recovery option boot?
<jrmy> if i go into the grub menu i can start with recovery mode and it only lets me enter into tty
 * jrmy doesnt know how recovery mode works
<moetunes> jrmy:  that's good - you can check dmesg and the X log from there
<jrmy> thats pretty much what i'd think i'd have to do
<jrmy> how do i get a log?
<moetunes> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log   - down arrow to scroll - q to quit it
<jrmy> also my screen doesnt seem to be tty friendly for displaying correctly.. it always flickers or with the upgrade its like off
<jrmy> anyways checking the log
<moetunes> jrmy:  whay graphics pls
<moetunes> what*
<jrmy> i only know about the memory available which is 8MB
<jrmy> the log appears to be empty
<jrmy> how do i check my system' stuff liek graphics and stuff?
<jrmy> system's*
<moetunes> lspci will tell - vga for the graphics
<knome> jrmy, lspci | grep vga
<jrmy> im wondering if it doesnt support my laptop screen
<jrmy> i can see if it works with my monitor seeing as i have a vga output
<moetunes> more then likely you need a boot option like   noapic
<moetunes> if you know the brand and model we can check in google
<jrmy> my display controller and vga compatible controller both say intel 82830 CGC
<jrmy> i have a gateway solo 1450
<moetunes> k
<jrmy> rather annoying looking at the flickering screen
<xGrind> why requeriments xubuntu 10.10 ?
<jrmy> talking to me xGrind?
<xGrind> too
<xGrind> ;)
<jrmy> ok so you have a question pertaining your needs
<jrmy> i thought it was about me
<charlie-tca> xGrind: same requirements as 10.04
<jrmy> sometimes when my laptop restarts it freezes right before rebooting
<jrmy> like it closes everyything up to the point of rebooting and stops
<jrmy> which is alos what happened when i just upgraded to 10.10
<charlie-tca> jrmy: You should be able to switch to a tty using Ctrl+Alt+f2 and use ctrl+alt+del to restart then
<jrmy> never tried
<jrmy> nice to know now..
<jrmy> might be why im having a problem
<jrmy> i dont get why the log for X is empty
<jrmy> i wonder if my computer tries switching to my vga controller?
<jrmy> i dont think there is a way to disable it in bios
<DoctorPepper> moetunes: Looks like you called it.  I'll be going out for a new burner today
<moetunes> bummer
<jrmy> i'd hate for mine to stop workign correctly
<DoctorPepper> I have a $50 Best Buy gift card, so it won't be that bad ;)
<moetunes> jrmy:  seems it either works or doesn't from google - refresh rates are the main issue
<moetunes> but since you don't have a X log it might be more than that
<jrmy> thats what i assume is a problem there
<jrmy> i think it refreshes at 60Hz but idk
<jrmy> does having a certain size screen make a difference?
<jrmy> i could try booting with my monitor plugged into the vgz port
<jrmy> vga*
<jrmy> im gonna try it to see what happens
<jrmy> brb
<jrmy> back
<jrmy> ok so i just booted with the monitor plugged in and i got an error that had checksum as one of the words
<jrmy> or however it actually spelled it
<jrmy> and after it did the same blanking as before
<jrmy> ok so now what?
<jrmy> back into tty from recovery mode
<moetunes> best I've found so far - http://www.knoppix.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-11733.html
<moetunes> seems it needs   noscsi   as a boot option
<jrmy> what does knoppix have to do with xubuntu?
<Sysi> it uses linux kernel
<Sysi> (and is based on debian)
<jrmy> i didnt have anyproblems with X besides the flickering with tty mode
<jrmy> with 10.04
<jrmy> ok i have to take someone to work. i'll be back
<jrmy> lioke 20 minutes
<brims> I upgraded to 10.10 yesterday, all went well except that now in terminal when I type "man <anything>" I get the "WARNING: terminal is not fully functional". When I tried to edit files via VIM running with sudo I get an error "E558: Terminal entry not found in terminfo". I've been reading a lot of stuff online, tried setting TERM in .bashrc to vt320, vt100, and linux, each time logging out and back in, or running "source ~/.bashrc
<brims> ". Also tried installing ncurses-term which popularted /usr/share/terminfo, which I read was the issue. If I type "TERM=vt320 man ls" no problem, but if TERM is set in .bashrc I get the error messages. I've tried creating a new account to see if it was just one of my config files but I had the same problem. Any help would be appreciated.
<charlie-tca> brims: bug 621927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621927 in Ubuntu release notes "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<charlie-tca> It has the workaround
<brims> Awesome, I'll take a look at that, thanks.
<brims> Works great, thanks again.
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> what else to try?
<moetunes> did lots of reading and that was the only one close to your issue jrmy
<travkin> brims, you may also experience some troubles with sound, like no microphone working in Skype or sound at all. here's a workaround for ME: sudo apt-get remove pulsesound
<travkin> or someone else :)
<jrmy> ok so how do i do this noscsi thing?
<moetunes> at the grub prompt hit   e  to edit
<moetunes> sorry grub menu
<jrmy> can i go back to grub from tty?
<moetunes> yep   sudo reboot
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> darn
<moetunes> heh
<jrmy> oh yeah i remember my laptop falling while my computer was installing.. i wonder if something happened
<jrmy> is there a way to check my hard drive for errors?
<moetunes> well it wouldn't have improved things... :]
<jrmy> i remember a command that these guys gave e to check this
<jrmy> do you know this command?
<DoctorPepper> fsck?
<moetunes> run e2fsck from a live cd is the best way I've found
<jrmy> well i dont have 10.10 on disc
<jrmy> i "upgraded
<moetunes> can be any linux cd
<jrmy> "
<jrmy> ok
<moetunes> not too old if you are using ext4 tho
<jrmy> i just tried failsafe X in the recovery mode menu
<jrmy> didnt work either
<jrmy> anyways.. i hgave the xubuntu cd menu
<jrmy> running*
<PrebenR> Hi
<jrmy> now what?
<jrmy> hi
<PrebenR> Im Maveric is it possible to change the gdm theme?
<PrebenR> the default is so ugly that I cannot bear it...
<jrmy> moetunes: what do i do from the live cd menu?
<charlie-tca> hmm, really, PrebenR
<PrebenR> white background with some blue dots??
<moetunes> give me a min pls
<jrmy> ok
<Sysi> PrebenR: install gdm2setup, i think not in repos
<knome> PrebenR, what should the default background look like then?
<PrebenR> E: Unable to locate package gdm2setup
<Sysi> "i think not in repos"
<jrmy> yep not it in repos
<knome> PrebenR, see https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup for the PPA
<PrebenR> knome, the old one was nice, the new one looks like something from a 2 year old. I thought it was just a temporary image for the betas, but it is still there
<knome> PrebenR, that wasn't what i asked really.
<PrebenR> knome, it should look more professional and pleasing. Not something that a programmer drew in tuxpaint ;-) ;P
<Sysi> have you checked you screen settings? :P
<moetunes> jrmy:  does the xubuntu cd boot ok?
<PrebenR> My screen was calibrated prior to Maveric, after it is not. I have not had time to solved it as zsh is messed up also
<jrmy> moetunes, as in if i wanted to try without install?
<jrmy> it should booted fine with my desktop and there doesnt seem to be anything wrong
<moetunes> jrmy:  yep - you wanted to check the hdd yes?
<jrmy> yes
<knome> PrebenR, okay. you could ask charlie-tca on how to contribute to the next version of xubuntu, or how to propose any other open-licensed wallpapers
<jrmy> if i damaged it that would suck
<PrebenR> I get this: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Maverick%3Faction%3DAttachFile%26do%3Dget%26target%3Dxubuntu1010_wallpaper_draft_2.png&imgrefurl=https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Maverick&usg=__I8NrQhvIQ86nhWYl28lI7i0sVZ8=&h=400&w=640&sz=331&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=dY8nSrOapmhGNM:&tbnh=163&tbnw=258&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dxubuntu%2B10.10%2Bgdm%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%
<PrebenR> 3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D943%26bih%3D638%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=388&ei=XyuzTMvDEJGeOuWU7McF&oei=XyuzTMvDEJGeOuWU7McF&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=152&ty=37
<PrebenR> oops sorry
<moetunes> jrmy:  we'll get to the live environment and do some stuff from a terminal
<PrebenR> wait to find better url
<knome> PrebenR, http://tinyurl.com
<jrmy> ok
<PrebenR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Maverick?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=xubuntu1010_wallpaper_draft_2.png
<PrebenR> why not this which is nice! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Maverick?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=xubuntu1010_wallpaper_rays.png
<jrmy> booting into the live now
<knome> PrebenR, that's what you should be getting in maverick
<moetunes> k
<PrebenR> knome, why not the second?
<knome> PrebenR, there was discussion on which on the use, but the creator of the latter one didn't want his work published after all, so the first was chosen.
<knome> *which to use
<PrebenR> arg
<Sysi> knome: do you see, people have bad taste and bad contrast in display :P
<knome> PrebenR, why didn't we see any proposals by PrebenR?
<jrmy> i wonder if cityscape is doing fine with his new installation
<PrebenR> knome, I for sure will for next version ;) I didn't know there was a debate to change it
<knome> PrebenR, there definitely was, a public request for artwork was made on several places. glad to hear you're going to contribute to the next version, i'm definitely looking forward to it
<Sysi> new version, nwe artwork
<jrmy> cant you change it anyways?
<knome> yes, the aim is to refresh the artwork in every release, except maybe not in LTS releases
<knome> jrmy, that's right.
<jrmy> i remember you can in 10.04, or at least i thought
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> finally booted
<knome> with gdm2setup you should be able to change it in maverick as well, and changing the wallpaper is really easy anyway.
<moetunes> jrmy:  open a terminal
<jrmy> my mouse isnt working
<knome> PrebenR, +, there is an svg version of the "Rays" wallpaper, if you want to use that
<moetunes> heh
<jrmy> i think i may have disabled it in bios
<knome> jrmy, alt+f2 -> run 'xfce4-terminal'
<jrmy> yeah i know
<jrmy> already did
<knome> PrebenR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Maverick?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=xubuntu1010_wallpaper_rays.svg for the svg
<moetunes> jrmy:  to check the hdd isn't mounted run   mount - look for sda1 or similar
<jrmy> ok what command?
<moetunes> mount
<travkin> funny, after fresh Xubuntu 10.10 install running Firefox, and it shows "Welcome to Xubuntu 9.10!" :D
<jrmy> i dont see anything saying sd1
<Sysi> travkin: old /home?
<travkin> Sysi, lol, do fresh install
<jrmy> sda1*
<travkin> or just launch it in Live CD
<PrebenR> knome, thanks, but if I can change the backgound I'll probably choose one of my photographs. And yes I will contribute. I'll pack my macro lense when I go on vacation in some days to get some nice material :-)
<Sysi> travkin: i can't remember anything like that been there
<knome> PrebenR, good to hear. #xubuntu-devel for development discussion - though now is probably a bit too early..
<charlie-tca> knome: you mean I have to try that again?
<moetunes> jrmy:  cool - we need to make sure how the system sees the hdd so now run   sudo fdisk -l   it should list the hdd
<knome> charlie-tca, try what again?
<charlie-tca> artwork
<charlie-tca> lol
<PrebenR> knome, one question, is there a colour rule that it has to be in blue tones? Not a problem, just nice to know,,,
<charlie-tca> You don't think it was hard enough once?
<knome> PrebenR, charlie-tca is the right person to ask
<knome> charlie-tca, nah, just forget artwork. who needs it anyway!
<knome> ;)
<travkin> Sysi, /usr/share/xubuntu-docs/index.html
<PrebenR> another question. Anybody managed to get flashplugin-nonfree installed (amd64)
<travkin>     <title>Xubuntu 9.10 Documentation</title>
<charlie-tca> hmm, It doesn't have to be all blue, but it does need to have the xubuntu colors included
<charlie-tca> You know, like blue sky?
<PrebenR> nah
<travkin> knome, check /usr/share/xubuntu-docs/index.html. i'm the one who having Xubuntu 9.10 there? :D
<PrebenR> Can just convert the colour space ;)
<travkin> fresh install of 10.10
<charlie-tca> travkin: docs are out of date
<charlie-tca> Want to help getting them right?
<knome> travkin, i'm still running 10.04
<travkin> ah
<knome> PrebenR, for reference on the xubuntu colors, see the logo svg
<jrmy> how do i highlight what it says without a mouse so i can pastebin it?
<PrebenR> arg what happened to zsh
<jrmy> eh.. i could screencap and imgur it
<moetunes> jrmy:  yea that'll work
<knome> jrmy, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<charlie-tca> !zsh
<charlie-tca> !info zsh
<ubottu> zsh (source: zsh): A shell with lots of features. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.10-14ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 4223 kB, installed size 12688 kB
<PrebenR> yes, but why did you break it?
<charlie-tca> PrebenR: you can install it
<charlie-tca> I did not touch it
<PrebenR> I have used it since 10.04
<PrebenR> after upgrading it won't work propoerly
<charlie-tca> and what is wrong with it?
<knome> PrebenR, sometimes applications break
<jrmy> ok almost got it
<knome> PrebenR, without anybody touching them
<charlie-tca> Perhaps it is affected by bug 621927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621927 in Ubuntu release notes "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<PrebenR> think I'll reinstall 10.04 and wait a bit. too much doesn't work
<jrmy> http://imgur.com/AYdjh.png
<moetunes> k
<knome> charlie-tca, PrebenR: so 'export TERM=zsh'
 * charlie-tca is positive he did not break anything personally
<jrmy> annoying not having a mouse
<charlie-tca> no, set the TERM variable to xterm
<jrmy> though i could plug in my usb mouse
<knome> :P
<jrmy> i just wont have a mouse for the computer im talking to you with
<jrmy> brb
<PrebenR> knome, yes but I cannot seem to get this to work with .profile nor .zshrc when I open a new terminal
<jrmy> back
<Sysi> have you  set zsh default instead of bash?
<moetunes> jrmy:  do   e2fsck -p /dev/sda1
<jrmy> says need to be root.. so i put sudo first and then said it was clean
<jrmy> well root or you must have read write access
<moetunes> jrmy:  ok so no need to worry about the drop then :]
<jrmy> yeah
<jrmy> i dont know why it was fast though
<jrmy> alos does it have to propmt for a password?
<jrmy> when i did the command with sudo?
<moetunes> jrmy:  it should have taken at least a little while
<jrmy> cause it happened awfully fast]
<moetunes> fo 30gb
<moetunes> try it without the -p
<jrmy> as well as sudo?
<jrmy> as in with?
<moetunes> yep
<jrmy> fast once again
<jrmy> i dont think its working right if im not prompted for a password
<moetunes> live cd doesn't have a sudo password
<jrmy> ok
<moetunes> so that's fine
<moetunes> we've done it twice with no errors so I say it will be fine
<jrmy> ok, son not the problem
<jrmy> so*
<moetunes> close the live cd and get to the grub menu
<moetunes> nope the hdd seems fine
<moetunes> at the grub menu press   e   when the kernel is highlighted
<moetunes> if it'll let you...
<jrmy> hold on im gonna enable my mouse first
<moetunes> cool
<moetunes> give me a ping then
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> moetunes, it says recordfaiol on the first line
<jrmy> recordfail*
<moetunes> that does not sound right - that was after hitting   e   ?
<moetunes> is the next line down a kernel line?
<jrmy> i'll type out everything hold on
<charlie-tca> If it is more than one line, please use pastebin
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mark76> I wish Ubuntu would drop the "Are you sure? Are you really, really sure you want to install this?" feature from Synaptic
<jrmy> how can i pastebin from grub?
<moetunes> jrmy:  you can't
<jrmy> if i could higlight stuff from another computer then great but i cant do this
<jrmy> oh, as in put it in the site and post a link
<jrmy> one sec
<moetunes> it could be easier to take a pic
<jrmy> moetunes, http://paste2.org/p/1031809
<jrmy> if i could only screencap it
<jrmy> that was annoying
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> a phone with a camera is handy :]
<jrmy> yeah
<jrmy> my desktop's usb port is 1.0 and being occupied by my mouse
<moetunes> the next line down is the one with kernel in it?
<jrmy> inside of said box?
<jrmy> i assume so
<jrmy> im calling it a box since its bordered by a white line
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> you want to get the cursor to the end of "quiet splash"
<moetunes> use the arrow keys
<jrmy> obviously
<moetunes> heh
<jrmy> :]
<moetunes> it is not always obvious to some
<moetunes> ...
<jrmy> its also sad
<jrmy> lol
<moetunes> after splash you add   noscsi
<jrmy> two spaces?
<_maddy> hi
<moetunes> nope I did that for clarity here
<moetunes> but failed obviously :]
<jrmy> ok so one space and noscsi
<jrmy> lol
<moetunes> yep
<jrmy> ok now what?
<moetunes> hit b for boot and we'll see
<moetunes> _maddy:  hi :]
<moetunes> jrmy:  is it booting?
<_maddy> I'm a little bit shocked having just installed xubuntu 10.10
<jrmy> im not sure what its doing
<jrmy> ok so it last flashed something for a split second and went blank
<moetunes> jrmy:  hdd lights blinking?
<jrmy> it was
<jrmy> but then became unresponsive
<jrmy> so i guess that didnt work
<moetunes> jrmy:  it didn't go blank like that at that stage before?
<jrmy> i'd record it and put it up on youtube if i could
<moetunes> np
<jrmy> im back in grub though
<_maddy> I guess it's recommended to just use normal ubuntu, since xubuntu seems rather unpolished?
<moetunes> jrmy:  I think it needs a vga setting - same process this time type   vga=788
<jrmy> its different this time
<moetunes> _maddy:  funny resolution?
<charlie-tca> _maddy: Hm, you stated your were shocked. Now it is unpolished.  Maybe you could explain just what is wrong
<moetunes> jrmy:  how?
<jrmy> the splash is gone
<jrmy> part
<_maddy> well multiple things, let me write them up
<charlie-tca> or file bugs
<jrmy> the lines 7. and 8. int the paste are gone and replaced with something else
<jrmy> in*
<jrmy> aka in http://paste2.org/p/1031809
<moetunes> jrmy:  that is the same link as before dude :]
<jrmy> i know
<moetunes> what do they say now?
<jrmy> one sec
<moetunes> type it here on one line
<_maddy> charlie-tca: here's some of my problems I encountered http://pastebin.com/xF8x28H5
<charlie-tca> _maddy: you are right. the installer is the same one used by Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> But if you intalled it, those become NON-ISSUES
<_maddy> well, the last one is the only one left to solve, sort of
<charlie-tca> You should not be seeing the installer issues after the installation
<_maddy> I'm not
<jrmy> moetunes, http://paste2.org/p/1031840
<charlie-tca> _maddy: yes, that is the plymouth text screen, and is because of the hardware video. We are still trying to resolve the issue
<charlie-tca> so, unpolished?
<_maddy> well, unpolished was maybe too harsh, I'm just really sad that the installer has taken a few steps backward...I really wanted to choose on which hd to install GRUB
<_maddy> I found a thread about the purple screen with fglrx
<charlie-tca> Yes, that option for grub was removed from the desktop installations of Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<moetunes> jrmy:  it is the same except for the lines that start with   echo  - delete them
<charlie-tca> _maddy: if you are advanced enough to know  the answer to the grub question, you can use the alternate cd to install from. It does give you the choice
<moetunes> jrmy:  that was my bad - I said hit b to boot and it should have been ctrl+x
<jrmy> oh
<jrmy> i know, i quickly figured that out
<jrmy> ok so delete the lines with echo in them?
<moetunes> yep
<jrmy> done
<moetunes> add the   noscsi   after splash and then hit ctrl+x to boot
<jrmy> after splash?
<jrmy> what splash?
<_maddy> charlie-tca: ok thanks, I've never even thought about using the alternate cd
<moetunes> you picked the recovery kernel then - see the single written there
<charlie-tca> The desktop installation with the GUI is intentionally kept as simple as possible
<jrmy> ok so quiet splash is replaced with single
<jrmy> i get it
<_maddy> I know that, I just remember the GUI install had the grub-option under "advanced settings" or such button
<_maddy> in earlier version
<moetunes> jrmy:  no you selected the wrong kernel it seems - hit esc
<charlie-tca> yes, it did. It is constantly being looked at to simplify it whenever possible.
<jrmy> replace single with 'quiet splash' then add noscsi?
<moetunes> jrmy:  to get to the grub menu
<Besogon> Can anybody help me with Xorg and intel
<jrmy> ok
<Besogon> graphic card
<Besogon> ?
<jrmy> deleting the echo's werent bad were they?
<charlie-tca> !help | Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrmy> ah, nvm it discards them
<moetunes> jrmy:  hitting esc discards the edit you did
<moetunes> :]
<jrmy> anyways typing noscsi
<moetunes> jrmy:  wait
<jrmy> no?
<moetunes> jrmy:  are you in the kernel where it says splash?
<jrmy> yes
<Besogon> OK.
<Besogon> How could I fix this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Besogon> trouble
<jrmy> moetunes, i went up and highlighted the top most which says 2.6.35-22 or whatever
<moetunes> jrmy:  cool - I had to check - yep do the   noscsi   thing
<jrmy> now boot again?
<Besogon> "NO kernel modesetting driver detected"
<moetunes> jrmy:  yep with ctrl+x
<charlie-tca> Besogon: you tried the "Turning it off" part under lucid?
<jrmy> no difference
<_maddy> anyone have any idea why I can't use alt+1 in irssi, but alt+2, alt+3 etc work normally?
<jrmy> i believe my only option is to hold the power button
<jrmy> like before
<Besogon> charlie-tca, no. I don't know how to do that
<moetunes> jrmy:  that's fine - b for boot was for grub1 - seems grub2 has that as well just added the ctrl+x
<Besogon> echo options i915 modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<Besogon> I haven't the file
<charlie-tca> Besogon: do you have the i915 ?
<Besogon> let me look
<charlie-tca> You just type this in a terminal, it will create the file when you hit Enter
<charlie-tca> echo options i915 modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<Besogon> charlie-tca, No. This is 945GME Express Integrated GC
<moetunes> jrmy:  we could try other options then noscsi if you want - from the google searches I did on your lappy it seems with each new kernel more support for your lappy is removed
<charlie-tca> Besogon: I don't know if it will work then
<charlie-tca> Try changing the i915 to i945
<Besogon> ok. But firstly I'll reinstall kms lib.
<jrmy> moetunes, well that blows
<moetunes> Besogon:  I think you need   nomodeset   as a kernel boot option - google will confirm or not
<jrmy> moetunes, if we get it working i dont care whatever we can think of is good
<moetunes> jrmy:  it sure does - the lappy is only 8 trs old
<moetunes> jrmy:  cool - instead of noscsi use   vga=788   after splash
<jrmy> ok,
<Besogon> I knew the problem flew from old grub config..
<moetunes> jrmy:  and remove splash so you get text instead of the splash screen - it might let you see what's happening
<jrmy> well if i didnt just boot it then sure
<moetunes> heh
<moetunes> next time
<jrmy> ubuntu 10.10 with a purple background diplayed first in the center then secondly opffset
<jrmy> and back to black and nothing
<moetunes> that's an improvement then?
<jrmy> i guess
<moetunes> try it without splash
<jrmy> so no splash or no quiet splash?
<Besogon> I've found out that I change the grub config with 'nomodeset' parameter
<Besogon> he he
<moetunes> just remove splash
<moetunes> Besogon:  :]
<_maddy> I have the purple background problem too, tried switching my monitor to other connector on the vga, no help
<jrmy> nope does the battery check and whatever and goes black with no hard drive function
<Besogon> moetunes, Give me a second to try it with other grub file and I will think what you mean by 'remove splash'
<moetunes> Besogon:  that wasn't for you mate sorry
<Besogon> moetunes, Does remove mean to delete?
<moetunes> jrmy:  fine - now for klaus' fix for old lappies - add   noapic nolapic   after the vga=788
<jrmy> i can keep splash
<jrmy> ?
<moetunes> Besogon:  yep - but I was talking to jrmy when I said remove splash
<moetunes> jrmy:  not for now - we get info without it
<jrmy> booting
<Besogon> aha
<jrmy> hmm displayed something else this time for a split second
<jrmy> but once again black
<jrmy> and the thing it displayed was before the thing it has
<moetunes> jrmy:  so we got less? - add just to check you didn't type a one instead of a L?
<moetunes> in nolapic?
<jrmy> my font on xchat displays 1 and l differently
<charlie-tca> _maddy: the only you can fix that is remove the "splash" or go back to the non-proprietary video driver
<Venim> i can't seem to get the xubuntu upgrade from the alternate install cd to run
<jrmy> thing before was white text
<_maddy> charlie-tca: just remove the word quiet in boot/menu.lst?
<Venim> when i try to run cdromupgrade i get some python error
<charlie-tca> <charlie-tca> _maddy: the only you can fix that is remove the "splash" or go back to the non-proprietary video driver
<jrmy> normal text is the battery check and stuff with white letters and like orange letters with asterisks as well
<Besogon> moetunes, It works. thanks
<jrmy> which i think is a normal kernel loader or something
<charlie-tca> not in menu.lst unless you removed grub2
<_maddy> right, I just noticed there isn't even that file
<_maddy> so how?
<moetunes> Besogon:  great!
<charlie-tca> /etc/default/grub
<_maddy> changing the graphics mode e.g. resolution wouldn't fix it?
<charlie-tca> Not that I know
<_maddy> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<_maddy> change to "" ?
<charlie-tca> it is a conflict with the hardware driver and kms. I don't think the resolution will matter
<charlie-tca> That will give you a screen full of text instead of the purple thing
<_maddy> what about remove only the splash?
<charlie-tca> That is what I told you to remove already
<charlie-tca> I never said remove "quiet"
<jrmy> moetunes, since i have both a vga output and my other diplay controller is there a command for the primary one?
<jrmy> i dont think the vga matters since im not using a monitor
<jrmy> what if i boot with the older kernel?
<jrmy> 2.6.32-25?
<_maddy> ok done
<moetunes> jrmy:  worth a shot
<charlie-tca> _maddy: great
<jrmy> it brought me to tty mode
<charlie-tca> jrmy: I have both dvi and vga outputs on my card. It uses whichever one is connected to the monitor
<_maddy> charlie-tca: what about removing the avahi network discovery service notification after boot?
<jrmy> as in this works for
<jrmy> the most part
<charlie-tca> but vga always takes priority
<charlie-tca> _maddy: removing it causes issues
<jrmy> no X though
<charlie-tca> You can turn it off in /etc/default , I think
<jrmy> is it possible my battery is causing the issue?
<jrmy> cause it seems to be stuck at battery checking
<charlie-tca> _maddy: /etc/default/avahi-daemon - change it from 0 to 1
<jrmy> it is old, and my power supply is under volt and under amp
<moetunes> jrmy:  is the power cord plugged in?
<jrmy> ium not the idot that bought it though, my friend did so thinking it would be a good replacement
<jrmy> yeah
<jrmy> charged to the capacity that its able to
<jrmy> what if i remove the battery?
<jrmy> and boot with just the the power supply
<jrmy> but yeah im brought to tty mode when i boot the older kernel
<moetunes> jrmy:  I wouldn't know anything abut that sorry - doesn't sound good tho
<jrmy> but ctrl alt f7 is on the screen for what i said
<moetunes> jrmy:  does   startx   do anything/
<jrmy> i'll just post what that screen is
<charlie-tca> Try all the ctrl+alt+F? keys
<charlie-tca> see if you get a display on a different screen
<jrmy> fatal error: no screens found
<jrmy> apparently it doesnt know what screen to use or something
<jrmy> would be nice if my screen wasnt offset
<moetunes> jrmy:  did you add the vga bit?
<jrmy> i think its a tad to big and thats why it displays incorrectly
<jrmy> i just booted the older kernel without changes
<moetunes> cool
<jrmy> but it says (EE) VESA(0): No valid modes
<jrmy> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<jrmy> thats the log for X
<jrmy> then it says fatal error no screens found
<jrmy> blah blah
<jrmy> how do i fix the screen resolution?
<jrmy> say perhaps set it to 800x600?
<charlie-tca> um, maybe go into /home/USER/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml and delete the file
<charlie-tca> That should give you a GUI
<Riotta> how to change default handling of irc:// bym my webrowser (chromium) in xfce?
<Riotta> when I click on irc:// link it says something about xdg-open and that it want to launch the app and then it launch the webrowser again
<charlie-tca> Riotta: Applications -> Settings -> Xfce4 Settings Manager -> Preferred applciations
<Riotta> and how to add there xchat?
<charlie-tca> Maybe not
<Riotta> I think it's not
<charlie-tca> If you are opening it in the browser, it will not default to xchat. It will default to the browser
<charlie-tca> The job of the browser is to catch those links and open them
<Riotta> it catches alright but it run xdg-open with wrong app
<charlie-tca> If it is a link ... irc:// file:// etc it will open in the preferred browser
<moetunes> jrmy:  have a google for xorg.conf - find one with modes listed in the screen section - I'll be busy for a bit
<jrmy> ok
<vidd> I just installed xubuntu 10.10
<vidd> where do i find the auto started applications?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Settings -> Xfce4 Settings Manager -> Session and Startup ?
<Riotta> look: http://linuxlover.oni.cc/res/z.png
<charlie-tca> or /home/USER/.config/autostart
<Riotta> I got this when I try to open irc:// link
<vidd> i feal stupid now....
<charlie-tca> Hello, vidd
<charlie-tca> long time no see
<vidd> i havent updated since 9.04(?) because of the security flaw of showing all the users set up on the machine
<charlie-tca> I thought that was a feature
<vidd> having it is a feature...not being able to turn it off is a flaw =]
<vidd> charlie-tca, yeah....been SOOO busy
<jrmy> ok i'm thinking this is to difficult for me to configure, so im going to wait
<vidd> i am now my company's entire tech support department
<charlie-tca> Nice!
<vidd> no...NOT nice
<charlie-tca> Keeps you real busy, then
<vidd> every call every day im going nuts
<vidd> they just laid off the billing call reps...so i am taking THOSE calls too
<vidd> pretty soon, im going to be the entire call center =\
<charlie-tca> Riotta: I can not connect to that page
<charlie-tca> ouch
<_maddy> well now I've set up everything so that I'm sort of happy...
<Riotta> how come?
<Riotta> http://sturnus.co.nr/res/z.png try this
<charlie-tca> Riotta: The server at linuxlover.oni.cc is taking too long to respond.
<Riotta> weird
<charlie-tca> The server at linuxlover.oni.cc is taking too long to respond.
<charlie-tca> How about pastebin?
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Riotta> http://imagebin.org/118040
<Riotta> thanks
<charlie-tca> You have to find the place in chromium to tell it to use xchat instead of xdg-open, I think. firefox uses "about:config" to set options. I don't know what chromium uses
<charlie-tca> But I think it is screwing up the link, too. It should open that in the browser using webchat
<Riotta> chromium use xdg-open as generic open handler it reads from somewhere those apps
<charlie-tca> heh
<Riotta> it's like gnome-run or whatever
<charlie-tca> try typing xdg-open in a terminal
<charlie-tca> It has to decide what the app should be, not xdg-open
<Riotta> only help commands
<Riotta> tried that already
<charlie-tca> xdg-open is a generic command to open an app in the terminal. It needs an application to open, though
<charlie-tca> You can use xdg-open xchat in a terminal to open xchat
<Besogon> Wow the mutter requares too much of my CPU resourses! I'm going to install Xfce or LXDE on my netbook then
<charlie-tca> but xdg-open does not know what you want to use. Chromium has to tell it
<charlie-tca> Besogon: mutter? Is that in Xubuntu?
<Besogon> charlie-tca, Just now I'm writting it to you from xfce on my computer but I have the netbook too. (I don't want to update desktop system as there is installed GNU octave from sources
<charlie-tca> Riotta: just to be sure, typing xdg-open xchat and that address in terminal return
<charlie-tca> xdg-open: unexpected argument 'irc://irc.demonirc.net/entertainment-xtreme'
<charlie-tca> that is not a valid irc channel except for webchat
<_maddy> how do I change the color of the window title bars?
<vidd> charlie-tca, is there something up with using nano in terminal?
<vidd> i keep getting "Error opening terminal: unknown"
<_maddy> vidd: export TERM=xterm
<charlie-tca> Perhaps it is affected by bug 621927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621927 in Ubuntu release notes "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<vidd> _maddy, run that in terminal once or every time?
<vidd> or do i set it up someplace?
<_maddy> once for now, I added it to /etc/environment
<charlie-tca> vidd: put it in /home/USER/.bashrc
<charlie-tca> it will run by itself. Otherwise, run it in terminal to set it until you restart the system
<rxs> vidd: Yes I too found the issue annoying only in xfce4-terminal .. terminator on the other hand on 10.10 works just fine with nano.
<charlie-tca> I know of at least 10 apps that need that fix already
<Riotta> I know that chromium can't say xdg-open what to open it should know alone
<Riotta> adresses like this irc://irc.freenode.net/xubuntu should be handled by xchat but they are dont probably on gnome it would work
<charlie-tca> They will not be. It does not handle webchat
<Riotta> it's not a webchat
<Riotta> link
<Riotta> it should bring default irc client
<Riotta> in system
<Riotta> and open #xubuntu channel for example
<Riotta> irc://irc.freenode.net/xubuntu
<Riotta> this channel
<charlie-tca> Xchat doesn't handle links
<_maddy> so any idea how to change the color of window titlebar?
<charlie-tca> the only way I know is to change the gtk theme
<Riotta> xchat no
<Riotta> xdg-open does
<charlie-tca> system settings -> Window Manager
<charlie-tca> ooops, _maddy
<charlie-tca> That is the xfwm theme
<_maddy> well that's what I've been trying, I just figured maybe there's a separate setting for the color hidden somewhere
<charlie-tca> There is, but you have to modify the theme itself
<Riotta> charlie-tca: what you have when you click on link Op for irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-us-tn (Current)
<Riotta> on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/infocop411
<charlie-tca> you win
<_maddy> well my terminal closed when I switched the theme
<charlie-tca> so, what is wrong with your link, then?
<charlie-tca> _maddy: don't use wildbush
<Riotta> did it launched irc client for you ?
<charlie-tca> Riotta: you lost me
<charlie-tca> When I clicked on it in xchat, yes.
<charlie-tca> I was wrong
<_maddy> shouldn't the topic say 10.10? :)
<Riotta> yeah I knew what I was talking about, but I guess you use firefox?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> yes, _maddy
<charlie-tca> I haven't updated it yet
<charlie-tca> okay?
<charlie-tca> hmm, that is probably all the answers I have now. Riotta: good luck with that. Maybe someone else knows how to fix it for you?
<Riotta> thanks for trying
<dahaic> hi people, could you help we - where can I get some help with little gtk theme tweak? :) [move to maverick changed Albatross a little bit and I don't like it :P]
<_maddy> that's what I want to know as well :)
<xubuntu052> what do you want to tweak?
<_maddy> oh, I take that back, I actually got it now how I want it :)
<dahaic> xubuntu052: in the tree view, I would like to change that dark triangle [button to open group] to something more simple
<dahaic> its probably called column head :)
<_maddy> now that I look at the arrow you mentioned, it does look a bit large
<_maddy> or triangle
<dahaic> yep, and it's distracting by its color and size
<dahaic> the same icon in clearlooks is what I am used to, but how...
<slow-motion> lasse@wanda:~$ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<slow-motion> Error opening terminal: unknown.
<slow-motion> what does it mean?
<knome> slow-motion, try 'export TERM=xterm'
<charlie-tca> Perhaps it is affected by bug 621927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621927 in Ubuntu release notes "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<slow-motion> thx knome it works now
<_maddy> can I access my windows partitions somehow from xubuntu which are on different hd?
<knome> slow-motion, you could add that into ~/.bash_profile
<charlie-tca> _maddy: use gigolo
<slow-motion> otherwise i have to enter it everytime i open the bash window?
<knome> slow-motion, yes
<slow-motion> ok. i have done it
<_maddy> gigolo works great, thanks, only problem is I don't have saved one wallpaper I want
<slow-motion> ~/.bash_profile < i made that file with export TERM=xterm in it and it dont work
<thee> any idea how i could change my wallpaer using a shell script?
<royalk> can anyone tell me: how is the 64 bit versus 32 bit for *ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> same
<charlie-tca> except some of the codecs and browser plugins are 32bit only
<royalk> flash?
<_maddy> now my desktop is starting to look how I like it :)
<charlie-tca> 64bit lets you use memory over 4GB
<charlie-tca> flash is now got a 64bit version again
<slow-motion> but when i dont have an amd processor?
<charlie-tca> Why would it have to be amd?
<_maddy> it works with intel too, the name "amd64" is rather missleading
<royalk> can you run 32 bit packages on the 64 bit version?
<charlie-tca> oh, that. Yeah, it works with any 64bit cpu
<slow-motion> thx. i wonder if i can use it with my centrino processor
<Sysi> lscpu| grep 64
<charlie-tca> I don't know. Is that mac?
<dahaic> _maddy: historical context ftw :D few years from now, everyone will know that intel made a mistake with itanium :)
<dahaic> *everyone will still know
<slow-motion> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit < i can. charlie-tca it is a thinkpad
<Sysi> you could as well ask if i686 works on amd-machines :P
<Arpad2> hello
<charlie-tca> It doesn't gain you very much unless you have more than 3GB ram, though
<charlie-tca> sometimes it hurts you
<Arpad2> i cant open System Sources application
<slow-motion> ok, then i will stay away from it. i have only 2gb ram
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: in 10.10?
<Arpad2> 10.04
<Arpad2> i would like to upgrade
<Arpad2> the app windows just appears for the tehth of a second
<charlie-tca> Tried restarting the computer?
 * charlie-tca thinks it does that when an upgrade was made and it wasn't restarted
<Arpad2> well, it didnt work in the morning, and it doest work now
<Arpad2> another thing too, perhaps this is related
<Arpad2> the update works only with KpackageKit
<charlie-tca> hmm, so you have kubuntu?
<Arpad2> no
<Arpad2> xubuntu
<charlie-tca> kpackageKit is not xubuntu
<Arpad2> but its install on my xubuntu PC
<charlie-tca> It was installed by you, perhaps you installed some KDE applications?
<Arpad2> well by me ,yes
<Arpad2> unless a burglar came and installed it
<Arpad2> :)
<Arpad2> should i remove it?
<vidd> Arpad2, open terminal and try typing "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Arpad2> vidd : ok
<Arpad2> vidd : "No new release found"
<vidd> edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<vidd> change "Prompt=lts" to "Prompt=normal"
<Arpad2> ok
<vidd> Arpad2, does that help?
<Arpad2> i changed the settings in kpackage kit
<vidd> i dont know kpackagekit
<vidd> i do know apt =]
<Arpad2> well i started now
<Arpad2> its uograding...
<vidd> so your good?
<Arpad2> will see...
<vidd> hehe
<charlie-tca> That's kind of scary
<vidd> what is scary?
<Arpad2> "about 51 minutes remaining"
<vidd> Arpad2, wow...fast connection =]
<Arpad2> only DSL
<charlie-tca> That upgrade. bothers me that upgrade manager wouldn't run
<Arpad2> yea
<vidd> its evil
<vidd> i always change sources.list
<Arpad2> it seems that KpackageKit has takaen the full control over update
<charlie-tca> I guess upgrading around alpha1 has advantages?
<vidd> charlie-tca, yeah...unless it nukes your system =]
<charlie-tca> It only breaks it for a few days at a time
<vidd> i cant lose access to my systems for a few days =\
<charlie-tca> heh, I got an extra one
<charlie-tca> and I cheat. I dual boot the latest release and the development version, and transfer the files back and forth, so they match pretty close if one goes down
<vidd> the only "extra" system i have i use for my windows setup
<Arpad2> I'm just reading in Release Notes that in Maverick Brasero has been replaced :)
<vidd> xfburn has been fgixed and works now?
<charlie-tca> It has been working for me
<dahaic> just if anyone is interested, I changed in albatross in /usr/share/themes/Albatross/gtk-2.0/gtkrc file parameter GtkTreeView::expander-size to 10, and its much nicer :)
<Arpad2> although now Im worrid that KpackageKit will install kubuntu
<charlie-tca> it shouldn't if you did not have it already
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> what are the major differencies between the two distros?
<Arpad2> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<_maddy> dahaic: I'll try that too
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: xubuntu uses Xfce, Kubuntu uses KDE. The are much different environments
<Arpad2> charlie-tca : and Xfce is the better one ? :)
<charlie-tca> As far as Xubuntu is concerned, it is the best!
<Arpad2> as far as I understood xubuntu is designed for laptops and is good for older pcs?
<mark76> It is? :/
<charlie-tca> It is designed to be lighter in resources than Ubuntu, so it is good for older pcs. It is not designed specifically for laptops.
<Arpad2> ok
<charlie-tca> It is also good for new systems, since it is lighter in resources. It takes less RAM and cpu power
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> well primarily that was the reason i started linux with xubuntu
<charlie-tca> That is a very good reason
<charlie-tca> I will be giving an OpenWeek session thursday, 1500 UTC all about Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> It is held in #ubuntu-classroom
<charlie-tca> I get to do one on Accessibility wed at 14:00 UTC, too
<Sterist> has anyone found out how to get "hibernate" back on 10.10?
<autif1> charlie-tca: are the topics of these OpenWeek sessions documented somewhere?\
<autif> found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<Sterist> no one knows?
<vidd> Sterist, what was your question?
<Sterist> how do i get "Hibernate" ?
<Sterist> in 10.10
<charlie-tca> I don't remember seeing a workaround in the release notes
<Sterist> why was it removed
<charlie-tca> I don't believe it was removed intentionally. I believe it is an incompatibility issue that is being worked
<vidd> hrm...hibernate carried oer from upgrade =\
<Sterist> Gnome users still have it
<Sterist> but it's missing in xubuntu / xfce4
<Sysi> Sterist: hotfix: add power options "when pressing power button" → hibernate
<charlie-tca> okay. Is there a bug filed?
<Sysi> but hibernate is useless, waking from it is slowen than booting
<royalk> beyond the fact that xubuntu uses xfce, are there any other major differences with ubuntu proper?
<TheSheep> the default set of installed applications is different
<TheSheep> other than that -- not really
<royalk> oh cool!
<TheSheep> well, theming :)
<Sterist> sysi i don't like re-opening all my applications ;)
<charlie-tca> You can install openoffice if you want it, but it is not installed by default
<Sysi> Sterist: save session
<Sterist> sysi or that lol i knew you'd say that
<Sysi> i swapped to KDE on desktop :/
<Sysi> netbook stays xubuntu LTS
<Sterist> sysi session saving is slightly flawed in concept... if you uncheck it, you still have your session from the last time it was checked. this is both good and bad, though
<Sysi> you can remove it
<Sysi> or use session manager
<Sterist> yeah i know but it's just too inconvenient for the convenience it offers :P
<Sterist> in my honest opinion
<Sterist> ...if i didn't contradict myself again lol
<thee> thnar wont show my removable devices in the sidebar - is this normal or just a bug?
<thee> *Thunar
<Sterist> sysi are you still here
<Arpad2> i cant start synaptic...:(
<Sterist> synaptic works for me
<Sterist> well, loads anyway... i haven't tried to use it
<Arpad2> thats good
<Arpad2> so kpackage kit started to install kubuntu 10.10...
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: what about the one Kubuntu uses?
<Arpad2> i dont know which one is that
<Arpad2> i  stopped the installation
<Arpad2> but i cant neither upgrade with xubuntu cd
<Arpad2> i would like to avoid complete new installation
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: Only thing I can think of is remove all the kde stuff, reinstall xubuntu-desktop, and try again
<Arpad2> charlie-tca : i've tried this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<charlie-tca> then why is kpackagekit still there?
<charlie-tca> Try installing the xubuntu-desktop package, it might need that
<Arpad2> from the cd?
<Arpad2> or via kpackage..?
<charlie-tca> I suppose kpackage should work
<charlie-tca> It should set things right if possible
<Arpad2> i removed kpackage..:)
<Arpad2> have ubuntu software center
<charlie-tca> use terminal - sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Arpad2> done
<charlie-tca> then try - update-manager -d
<Arpad2> like sudo update-manager-d ?
<charlie-tca> shouldn't need sudo for that
<charlie-tca> space between update-manager and -d
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> done
<Arpad2> it started
<Arpad2> but some ov 10.10 kubuntu has been installed
<Arpad2> for instance my desktop is "lightwaight"
<charlie-tca> I told you remove kde stuff. You said you did already. must have mis-understood
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> how to do that
<charlie-tca> If it upgrades, it will be okay anyway
<charlie-tca> let it run the upgrade
<charlie-tca> It should upgrade or remove whatever it wants to
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> let us see, what happens..
<Arpad2> synaptic still doesnt work
<charlie-tca> is the upgrade done already?
<charlie-tca> You have to let it finish, and then restart the computer. Not just a logout/login, either.
<Arpad2> according to System Monitor i have 10.10
<Arpad2> but it malfunctions
<Arpad2> for instance with synaptiv
<charlie-tca> You did a full restart?
<Arpad2> and my Places menu has disappeared
<charlie-tca> things do not work after the upgrade until then.
<Arpad2> so now
<Arpad2> i opened the synaptic (dont know how)
<Arpad2> and i will uninstall all KDE apps
<Arpad2> is it ok?
<charlie-tca> Did the upgrade complete?
<Arpad2> yes
<charlie-tca> and you did a full restart?
<Arpad2> no
<Arpad2> ok, that restart first
<charlie-tca> wb Arpad2
<Arpad2> restarted
<charlie-tca> now try synaptic, please
<Arpad2> already
<Arpad2> doasnt work
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> done
<Arpad2> but its the problem with the visualisation
<charlie-tca> That's all I can think of now
<Arpad2> ok
<charlie-tca> visualisation?
<charlie-tca> bad images?
<Arpad2> so i stopped the kubuntu installatiom in the middle
<charlie-tca> Oh, that one! Yeah, maybe it did break things
<Arpad2> so probably some vital parts have been change and affected
<Arpad2> because kpackage wanted kubuntu...
<Arpad2> i saw it replaces files with kde...
<charlie-tca> yes, it seems so
<mark76> Kpackagekit has been removed from Maverick
<charlie-tca> heh, the fun begins
<mark76> It was called kpackagekit, right?
<Arpad2> yes
<mark76> Hang on
<mark76> Oh. It is still there
<mark76> Funny. It wasn't earlier
<Arpad2> thx for help
<Arpad2> good night
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<jrmy> anyone there to help me with getting x to work?
<jrmy> probably shouldnt of upgraded
<jrmy> anyone know how to confiugure X so it will find screens
<jrmy> or whatever
<jrmy> yeah im pretty sure X has to be reconfigured
<jrmy> no one there
<jrmy> ?
<mark76> I'm here :)
<mark76> But I really don't a clue what I'm doing :)
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> same
<jrmy> lol
#xubuntu 2010-10-12
<judgen> jrmy, Ok
<judgen> Can you not find it at all?
<judgen> Are you using a dual head video card or two card?
<judgen> Or do you mean your primary screen? just to find it?
<judgen> I can help with either i think.
<jrmy> laptop with a vga port on the back
<jrmy> judgen
<jrmy> my laptop is a gateway 1450
<judgen> Laptops are not my strong suite, but.. have you added the second gfx device in the Xorg?
<jrmy> what?
<jrmy> plugged in a monitor to the back?
<jrmy> can we continue this in liek 20 minutes i gotta pick someone up
<jrmy> bbl
<judgen> ok
<judgen> sure
 * likemindead wishes there was more than one Xubuntu review for every 100 Ubuntu ones out there...
<judgen> anything in particular you want reviewed?
<likemindead> Overall feel, I reckon.
<likemindead> Any bugginess?
<judgen> I am not an reviewer, but xubuntu feels faster, snappier and more polished than gnome in most ways.
<judgen> I still think the lower function should be included as a button on the windowmanager, but toher than that nothing i dislike.
<judgen> jrmy, bk?
<likemindead> Yeah, I've been using Xubuntu for about two years now. Love Xfce. :D
<judgen-zzz> I am off to sleep now
<judgen-zzz> 01:52 here
<jrmy> im back
<jrmy> night
<judgen-zzz> jrmy, i am off too bed, but check this out
<judgen-zzz> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=93591
<judgen-zzz> maybe you have a broken bios
<judgen-zzz> and need a software update for it
<judgen-zzz> but i do not know your symptoms
<judgen-zzz> Is the screen completley black, or do you get any output to your screen?
<Venim> so where does the xfce menu file sit at
<jrmy> judgen-zzz: its completely black from what i can tell
<charlie-tca> Venim: it is actively built when logging in
<Venim> well its built off of old things
<Venim> because i just reinstalled xubuntu
<Venim> and its showing me old wine things
<Venim> that are not installed
<Venim>  because i deleted ~/.wine
<charlie-tca> It should be built off what you have installed.
<Venim> but its not
<charlie-tca> If you used an old /home, there are things in it from the old desktop that will get used
<Venim> and i am
<Venim> but i deleted ~/.wine
<charlie-tca> It doesn't know you did not reinstall what you previously used
<Venim> so it shouldn't pick it up there
<Venim> so where is it building the wine programs off of
<charlie-tca> uses the files in /home/.wine or .config/ and .local
<charlie-tca> It is doing what it should. If you have a local configuration, it is not supposed to delete it
<Venim> its not
<Venim> but i got rid of .wine
<Venim> so there shouldn't be any programs
<charlie-tca> I would examine ~/.config and ~/.local for it
<tywgg> Hey, just installed xubuntu on my netbook. It works very well. Only got one problem tho, I can add icons to my panel.
<charlie-tca> you can't?
<tywgg> Ye, sorry can't.
<charlie-tca> You have to add the launcher to the panel. right-click the panel, left-click "add to ...", pick a launcher
<tywgg> Ah, okay.
<charlie-tca> and yes, gnome/ubuntu is easier to do that with
<tywgg> Ye, I tot it would be the same as ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> We like to think of our users as more capable of making things work the way they want it to.
<tywgg> Cool. I have to say, I like it very much. And also, the booting speed seems faster than ubuntu.
<Swishahouse> Greetings!
<jrmy> hi
<Swishahouse> I have updated this machine over several versions of ubuntu and have migrated to Xubuntu now 10.10.  Is there a place where I can see the default package list because I feel like I have a bunch of packages I dont need anymore.....
<charlie-tca> Yes, the manifest on the install cd
<Swishahouse> I do not have the CD
<Swishahouse> The manifest should be in the APT repo as well yes?
<Swishahouse> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/xubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.manifest
<Swishahouse> cheers =D
<charlie-tca> yes sir
<charlie-tca> Looks like the list
<Swishahouse> is this the list for the Live CD only?
<charlie-tca> They should be the same for both cd's, except the installer.
<charlie-tca> Live cd uses ubiquity and casper, alternate image uses debian-installer
<Swishahouse> I'll probably just focus on the gnome sections
<Swishahouse> because i was getting errors that the gnomescreensaver darmon was running at the same time, etc
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> we replaced gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver. If both are installed, you get errors
<charlie-tca> The upgrade, to the best of my knowledge, does not remove gnome-screensaver
<Swishahouse> so far everything seems to be great i just wanted to check on some of those gnome packages
<Swishahouse> the only other issue ive came across is with irssi
<Swishahouse> irssi
<Swishahouse> TERM environment not set
<Swishahouse> Can't initialize screen handling, quitting.
<charlie-tca> yes. you can set it using export TERM xterm
<charlie-tca> bug 621927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621927 in Ubuntu release notes "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<charlie-tca> It is in the xubuntu release notes
<Swishahouse> sounds good
<Swishahouse> i appreciate the help and the release =)
<charlie-tca> Our pleasure
<Swishahouse> would you recommend one of these bashrc changes shown in the launchpad?
<charlie-tca> adding export to it? yes
<charlie-tca> The same command will let it work automatically.
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, you have to enter the export command everytime you restart
<Swishahouse> cheers =)
<Debby> is anyone familiar with wine & karmic?
<Debby> Does Xubuntu 9.1 Koala support dial up internet?
<autif> i installed virtualbox-ose on lucid and started the virtualbox-ose app. I created a virtual machine and started it. It fails saying that I need to install virtualbox-ose-dkms and run modprobe vboxdrv as root. I have rebooted the computer after the install, still no go. Does anyone know?
<gr8m8> do you have the ose-dkms installed now?
<autif> yes
<autif> i do
<autif> it was installed with virtualbox-ose package
<gr8m8> and you modprobed the vboxdrv?
<gr8m8> try   lsmod | grep vbox
<autif> nada
<autif> it is not included
<autif> where do i find the driver module?
<gr8m8> just   modprobe vboxdrv   should work - in /lib/modules somewhere
<gr8m8> with sudo of course
<autif>  FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<gr8m8> try   find /lib/modules -name vbox
<autif> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms
<autif> Reading package lists... Done
<autif> Building dependency tree
<autif> Reading state information... Done
<autif> virtualbox-ose-dkms is already the newest version.
<autif> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gr8m8> yep
<autif> autif@ws:/lib/modules$ find . | grep box
<autif> ./2.6.32-25-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mbox.ko
<autif> ./2.6.32-21-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mbox.ko
<autif> autif@ws:/lib/modules$
<autif> no vboxdrv
<gr8m8> seems it didn't run the setup
<gr8m8> try   sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<autif> that files does not exist - virtualboc-ose does and does not take setup as a parameter
<gr8m8> I never use the ose version - someone in #ubuntu or #vbox might know if noone else here does
<autif> will try vbox ose - i have used it with karmic (ubuntu, not xubuntu)
<autif> seemed to work fine there
<autif> will try #vbox or #ubuntu
<autif> thanks gr8m8
<gr8m8> I tried :]
<xGrind> the sound is bad
<xGrind> in the xubuntu 10.10
<gr8m8> you need different music or... ?
<jrmy> dude 10.10 sucks
<jrmy> why did they even release it as a stable release?
<jrmy> to many problems
<gr8m8> it might have been a bit rushed to make the 10/10/10 date...
<jrmy> what they need to do is re make it and release it again
<gr8m8> there will be fixes along shortly... maybe
<gr8m8> bbiab
<jrmy> how long had they been working on it anyways?
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> ok so the live CD for xubuntu 10.10 cant seem to mount upon booting
<jrmy> bbl
<autif> so, i uninstalled virtualbox-ose and installed VirtualBox from the deb package from their website. Now when I run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup - it can not find the kernel headers - Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 2.6.32-25-generic cannot be found at
<autif> /lib/modules/2.6.32-25-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.32-25-generic/source.
<autif> was missing kernel headers - had xx.xx.xx, required xx.xx.xx-generic
<jrmy> im still missing X essentially
<jrmy> i think i just simply need to tell X what my screen has to be set to and it'll be fine
<jrmy> but idk
<gr8m8> jrmy: can you google a xorg.conf for graphics?
<jrmy> im to tired
<jrmy> and im not smart enough to do commands
<gr8m8> k
<jrmy> ive never used a terminal in all of my life of using a computer
<autif> it worked!!!!
<autif> now i have virtual machines
<jrmy> until last month i think
<jrmy> http://paste2.org/p/1032868
<jrmy> ^^ is this enough to figure my monitor specifications?
<jrmy> i got this from being in a live cd of xubuntu 10.04
<jrmy> used xrandr to pop up said info
<gr8m8> jrmy: no - way short of what you need - in terminal do   sudo lshw | grep vga   to get the graphics card info then have a google for a xorg.conf to match it
<gr8m8> when you find one I'll help you get it used
<jrmy> this works for laptops?
<jrmy> cause with vga being said will this include my lcd screen?
<gr8m8> jrmy: it would just show the card not the diff screens - I would just do sudo lshw and check the lot
<jrmy> do i need both display 0 and display 1?
<jrmy> 0 is vga and 1 is the lcd
<gr8m8> from lshw? - it doesn't mention them
<jrmy> yes from lshw
<jrmy> btw both say unclaimed
<gr8m8> you need the card name like intel something or ati something or...
<jrmy> intel 82830 CGC
<gr8m8> google intel 82830 xorg.conf
<jrmy> doesnt seem to be anything useful or anything i havent tried
<jrmy> idk im about to give up and go back to 10.04
<gr8m8> jrmy: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=61433
<gr8m8> has an xorg.conf and a line to add further down to get better graphics
<jrmy> well if i wasnt to tired then maybe i'd figure this out
<jrmy> so im going to bed
<jrmy> night
<raevol> hey all, with the default, foss ati drivers in meerkat, can one get dualhead support? what's the best way to turn that on?
<Cityscape> I need help installing Nvidia graphics driver on Xubuntu 10.10, can anyone help me?
<Cityscape> I have a Nvidia Vanta graphics card, what is the proper way to install the best driver for it?
<gr8m8> Cityscape: this has a howto
<gr8m8> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wizard> hi
<bobby> hello
<bobby> can somebody tell me what the difference between xfwm4 and openbox
<raevol> anyone know how to get grandr to save its config across logins? do i just need to gksu it?
<Sysi> if itäs just GUI for xrandr, no way afaik
<Sysi> *it's
<raevol> it is a gui for xrandr, it works for me, just doesn't save the config?
<Sysi> i'm not sure, but arandr might have saving option
<raevol> hmm ok
<Sysi> if not, you need to create xrandr script to startup or xorg.conf
<raevol> i really like the meerkat gtk theme for xubuntu :)
<raevol> yea i need the xorg.conf, just am too lazy to figure out how to write one without trying guis first
<raevol> i would like the xfwm4 meerkat theme, but it's so hard to resize windows...
<Sysi> imo xrandr way would be easier
<Sysi> alt rightclick
<raevol> WOAH
<raevol> i never knew that
<raevol> omg that is so handy
<raevol> oh god arandr ...
<raevol> i don't understand if what i just saved in arandr will persist...
<raevol> xrandr is command line right?
<Sysi> yes
<raevol> looks like i might need to figure it out :/
<gr8m8> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Sysi> xrandr --output FOO --mode fooxbar --right-of BAR
<raevol> -_-
<raevol> ok what xorg file does ubuntu use these days
<raevol> /etc/X11?
<Sysi> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raevol> i appear to now have one
<raevol> not*
<Sysi> not by default
<raevol> is that normal if i just fresh installed?
<Sterist> where did the Others category go in 10.10?
<raevol> there doesn't happen to be a tool to generate an xorg.conf for me? i really am not much of an X person
<Wizard> raevol: X -configure
<Wizard> as root
<Wizard> best way to do it :)
<Wizard> than you don't have to change much in generated file
<raevol> server already active for display 0
<Wizard> yeah, you have to do it from tty
<Sysi> kill it with fi...service gdm stop
<raevol> with X killed, or just from tty?
<Wizard> and with X disabled
<Sysi> or telinit 3 might be the best
<Wizard> i don't remember if it accepts display parameter
<raevol> ok going to go to tty, but what is the command to kill gfm?
<Wizard> Sysi already wrote it
<raevol> fi && service gdm stop?
<raevol> like that?
<Wizard> without fi and ampersands
<raevol> ok
<raevol> ok
<raevol> brb :D
<Wizard> i bet he will screw something up
<Wizard> :P
<raevol> :/ doesn't appear to have made one, unless it made it somewhere else
<Wizard> in /root
<Wizard> it even told you where it wrote it
<raevol> guess i wasn't paying attention :[
<Wizard> don't worry
<Wizard> few years and you will type it in vi from memory :P
<raevol> sudo cat /root/xorg.conf isn't doing it, did it name it something else/
<raevol> no such file
<Wizard> ehh
<Wizard> /root/xorg.conf.new
<Wizard> or something like this
<raevol> sudo ls /root is giving nothing..
<Sysi> locate xorg.conf
<raevol> i wonder if it failed
<Wizard> i don't think so
<raevol> yea there's an example noveau one that's it
<raevol> (and a man and some xorg.conf.d)
<gr8m8> it'll be in the home dir
<raevol> let me try again and read this time
<raevol> brb
<raevol> /home/raevol/xorg.conf.new ._.
<raevol> can you link me to that xrandr guide again?
<gr8m8> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<raevol> thanks
<gr8m8> np
<raevol> i hate writing xorg.confs... sigh
<gr8m8> i always google for one...
<Sysi> never done one
<raevol> :(
<raevol> who said this would be easier :P
<Wizard> :D
<raevol> ok i saved it, is there a way to dynamically load it or do i need to log out/in?
<gr8m8> logout
<raevol> k brb
<raevol> no dice
<raevol> back to grandrt
<raevol> so when i am at gdm things seem fine
<raevol> but when i log in i lose a screen
<raevol> ideas on where it is loading a new config from?
<raevol> it's in .config/xfwm4
<raevol> err
<raevol> .config/xfce4/xfwm4
<raevol> that settings overwrites xorg.conf
<raevol> got it... whew
<raevol> thanks all
<Sterist> how do i get to Wine now that the Others category is gone in the 10.10 apps menu?
<Sysi> terminal
<Sterist> oh man..
<Sterist> 10.10 is quickly becoming hell lol
<Sterist> reminding me of Sony... removing features (-_-)
<Sysi> new ubuntu way :/
<Sterist> they better not persue windows "qualities" any further... 10.04 was a perfect balance between  simple and efficient
<Sterist> now it's leaning towards "simple"
<Sysi> 10.04 is LTS
<Sterist> indeed
<Sterist> first LTS released during my linux experience
<Sterist> i only wish i discovered it years earlier... windows has caused so much grief
<cata> hi
<gigglefight> hello please kindly explain how to change display settings on xubuntu. I'm using vga cable. is it possible to change screen resolution 1360x768 or so... :)
<cata> i recently attached a keyboard with volume up/down and mute keys and out of the box the keys worked as expected. However after a couple of hours, they stopped working.
<TheSheep> gigglefight: try using xrandr
<cata> can you give me a hint on which part/subsuystem of xfce manages volume keys and where to start debuggin?
<gigglefight> from terminal; how to get xrandr
<cata> +g
<cata> i've read about some workarounds with xfce keybindings and amixer, but as it used to work for some time, i'd like to fix the broken thing that made it work
<cata> i already tried restarting xfce4-volumed with no success
<TheSheep> gigglefight: type 'xrandr'
<cata> when attaching to xfce4-volumed with strace it doesn't react on keypresses
<gigglefight> @TheSheep: thanks. :)
<cata> however the keypresses are detected in xev
<TheSheep> cata: I think there is a bug in xfce4-volumed, I just bound amixer to the media keys in the keyboard settings
<cata> strange. i didn't do updates before it stopped working.
<Sysi> take off/on numLock
<gigglefight> @TheSheep: hello again; is it possible to increase the display resolution on xubuntu? i've tried xrandr
<Sysi> what graphics card?
<gigglefight> I'll check
<gigglefight> @Sysi: I know this kinda sounds sad... How would I find my graphic card information. i'm a newbie.
<Sterist> is there a way to revert to 10.04's Theme but stay on 10.10?
<gigglefight> @Sysi: it's Intel  Graphics Controller
<gigglefight> 82810
<Sterist> FYI 40 updates available on Proposed right now
<cata> Sysi: That fixed it. how weird is that?
<gigglefight> with an Intel 82810 Graphics Controller, would that support a higher resolution or different display type? if so, how to go about adjusting the screen resolution, it's only given me the option for a 800x600 resolution.
<Sysi> cata: not very :/
<cata> i would have never figured that out by chance though. :)
<Sysi> gigglefight: sounds a bit weird (hilight works better without @)
 * cata toggles volume up and down like crazy
<gigglefight> sysi: thanks.
<Sysi> Sysi does the google
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-426133.html
<daira> Hello people, i just installed fresh xubuntu on my friends notebook and although the native resolution should be 1280x800 what i get is 1600x1200 with refresh rate 0hz. When i change resoultions the screen gets scrambled, and only on 1600x1200 it holds together although there is large part of screen invisible on right and bottom. any suggestions?
<daira> just to mention that only on 1200x800 i can select 60hz but the screen gets scrambled like on any other ( i have tried them all)
<gr8m8> daira: there should be something in the X log about what's going on there
<daira> gr8m8, i will check the log
<daira> gr8m8, can i kindly ask you to check the log @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/511621/ becouse my understanding of x is very low.
<daira> thank you in advance
<gr8m8> daira: sure :]
<daira> thx
<gr8m8> daira: line 171 suggests you might need to give the driver some options for the screen size in the config file
<gr8m8> daira: line 250 doesn't look good
<daira> not supported : )
<daira> i am using 10.04 xubuntu, maybe an kernel update would help?
<daira> fresh install
<daira> with updates applied
<gr8m8> daira: unichrome driver is maybe not the best but it is the right one for your card
<gr8m8> it seems it needs you to give it alot of options in the config 'cause it can't figure it out for itself
<daira> can i use some alternative? i remember in using puppy linux that there were some vesa and some other drivers that worked on almost every notebook
<buffcns2> is xubuntu lighter than normal ubuntu?
<buffcns2> I mean on cpu ram etc
<gr8m8> daira: yep - you can set a xorg.conf and name vesa as the driver - google will help - but if you give all the options in a config the unichrome driver should work better
<gr8m8> buffcns2: a little bit better - not so much lately
<gr8m8> daira: there should be some posts about   unichrome xorg  out there
<daira_> how should i do that, i think that i should use 1200x800 @ 60hz
<buffcns2> gr8m8, thanks, that's kinda what i thought
<daira_> if you dont know precisely i can google ofcourse and find out
<gr8m8> daira_: you can use   sudo X -configure   to get a base xorg.conf from a tty after you stop X with   sudo service gdm stop
<buffcns2> does xubuntu still use gdm for graphical login manager like normal ubuntu?
<gr8m8> yep
<buffcns2> cheers
<gr8m8> np :]
<sidh> Greetings
<sidh> I would like to disable the graphical network manager in xubuntu (10.04 LTS), and use the old but reliable /etc/network/interfaces file
<sidh> do you know how to do that ?
<charlie-tca> a manual change in the file disables network manager control
<sidh> GREAT
<sidh> because, not having internet because of a Xorg problem (kernel update w/ nvidia drivers) , is quite awful and useless
<daira> where is gr8m8 :)
<charlie-tca> left the building?
<charlie-tca> At least, left the channel
<daira> can someone else help me from what i have written or do i have to start all over :)
<daira> when i stopped x the screen was also scrambled
<daira> so i couldnt run X -configure
<daira> brb
<NastX> Hi i have some a problem. I want to use xfce-notifyd for my system, but every time i try to install some kde applications, synaptic wants to remove xfce-notifyd - is there some work aorund?
<NastX> *around
<charlie-tca> Probably not. file a bug against the kde apps for doing that?
<Sysi> install it back afterwards
<NastX> Sysi, if i install it back it wants to remove ALL kde apps...
<NastX> this keeps bugging me
<Sysi> does synaptic use aptitude?
<NastX> yes
<Sysi> install it with apt-get
<NastX> oh wait xD
<NastX> synaptic uses apt sry...
<ko2> does anyone know to install xvid codec on xubuntu 10.10?
<Sysi> are you watching dvd rr file?
<ko2> "rr" ?
<Sysi> *or
<Sysi> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sysi> oh, same factoid for both
<ko2> thanks. how about installing adobe flash player? i've the donload install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<Sysi> xubuntu-restricted-extras also contains flash
<vidd> has the official flash player been remoed from apt?
<vidd> =]
<charlie-tca> There is a flash installer in Synaptic Package Manager
<charlie-tca> It automatically grabs it from adobe and installs it
<ko2> @Sysi, sttill progress download
<vidd> my gksu lock seams to be not working correctly
<charlie-tca> huh? what is wrong with it?
<vidd> it does not seam to want to take my password
<vidd> but if i sudo synaptic, its just fine
<charlie-tca> It should be accepting it, but it will be a blank instead of the dots now
<jrmy> why is xchat logging me into the server twice?
<charlie-tca> vidd: also, at least 10.04 and 10.10, you can't run update in terminal until the automatic run finishes.
<vidd> charlie-tca, its showing dots...it just isnt taking the password
<jrmy> answer me this, is xubuntu made to work on old computers?
<charlie-tca> jrmy: not specifically
<vidd> running in terminal is fine
<vidd> the gksu seems broke
<jrmy> then what is xubuntu made to work for? ubuntu is just fine
<jrmy> the only difference between the 2 really is gnome and xfce
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is made to run on any computer with enough cpu and ram. It is lighter in resources thatn Ubuntu.
<vidd> jrmy, there are those that like to run lighter apps then the default ubuntu fair
<charlie-tca> Haven't you asked this before?
<jrmy> im wondering why xubuntu 10.10 wont work on either of my computers
<vidd> whats the command to reinstall a package?
<jrmy> yet  the live cd boots just fine on a 64 bit computer
<jrmy> and the live cd is 32 bit
<vidd> jrmy, try installing with an alt cd
<charlie-tca> But you have asked the same question about xubuntu, haven't you?
<jrmy> i have at least 256 MB of ram on both, the cd cannot boot on eiother of them
 * vidd HATES the live cd install
<charlie-tca> and you have received the same answer before
<jrmy> im trying to figure out how rtetarded xubuntu 10.10 is
<charlie-tca> That is starting to look like a troll
<jrmy> if it cant seem to work on a computer that meets its requirements
<vidd> IMO the live cd is for fixing broken systems, fixing/recovering data from windows computers, and seeing if you actually want the stuff before you install
<Sysi> IMO livecd is great
<charlie-tca> xubuntu/ubuntu/kubuntu are not guaranteed to work on any particular system unless you purchase the computer with it pre-installed.
<vidd> jrmy, you need more than 256 MB ram to run the live cd
<jrmy> for 10.10?
<jrmy> works fine for 10.04
<Sysi> livecd and installed xubuntu have different system requirements
<vidd> Sysi, i have alot of light-weight pc's....i need the garenteed install of the alt cd =]
<Sysi> alternate install is slow
<_maddy> hi
<jrmy> ive installed 10.04 fine on both
<vidd> Sysi, you have GOT to be kidding
<Sysi> jrmy: keep that, LTS
<jrmy> idk im annoyed at 10.10 especially cuase i cant get it working
<vidd> jrmy, if you get 10.04 to work...why not just upgrade?
<Sysi> vidd: honestly, i don't
<jrmy> i upgraded and...
<Sysi> for my experience, alternate installer is slower
<charlie-tca> !hi | _maddy
<ubottu> _maddy: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> jrmy: just use the LTS?
<charlie-tca> I agree. Alternate install is slower than desktop install run side-by-side
<_maddy> which program you guys recommend for torrents?
<charlie-tca> transmission is the default
<jrmy> client?
<jrmy> no way to downgrade back to 10.04 is there?
<charlie-tca> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<charlie-tca> Doesn't look like it
<cody-somerville> jrmy, What problem are you having?
<jrmy> X and 10.10 is my problem
<vidd> Sysi, charlie-tca perhaps i should revisit the live cd install for 10.10. prior versions were not to my liking..perhaps im just biased?
<cody-somerville> jrmy, Could you elaborate?
<vidd> jrmy, your x server keep crashing?
<jrmy> it will not start
<jrmy> and people have tried to help
<Sysi> vidd: for 10.10 they've removed some features, but also add some
<vidd> so you get the log-in screen?
<jrmy> i dont know how to configure X, im to much of a noob
<vidd> or does it fail prior to log-in screen?
<jrmy> i boot the kernel does the check right before the login screen and.. nothing
<charlie-tca> vidd: Actually, the live installer now takes away most of your choices. You won't like it
<jrmy> screen black and unresponsive
<vidd> jrmy, when it gets like that, can you hit [ctrl][alt][f1]?
<jrmy> my X log shows that it is unable to find a proper screen
<jrmy> vidd: "unresponsive"
<vidd> jrmy, do you have multiple video output?
<jrmy> my computer is a laptop gateway solo 1450 with an intel 83something and has a vga output
<vidd> im assuming you are looking at the laptop screen
<jrmy> 82830 CGC
<jrmy> no im using my desktop
<vidd> |0-<
<vidd> on the system with the issue....
<vidd> you are looking at the laptop screen and not an external monitor
<jrmy> yes
<jrmy> ive tried both
<jrmy> i really wish i could show you the Xorg.0.log
<cody-somerville> try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vidd> and you have succefully installed 10.4 on this laptop without issue?
<jrmy> well besides some flickering in tty yes
<vidd> I had similar issues with a specific laptop in a previous version....
<jrmy> not completely compatible with the kernel screen resolution it chooses for that but it works non ethe less and X works just fine
<jrmy> or at least i assume it is screen res
<jrmy> is there by any chance i can copy all of the Xorg.0.log file on the laptop using tty mode?
<jrmy> a way*
<jrmy> and shubmitting it on pastebin
<jrmy> or an equivalent
<vidd> so you CAN get into tty on the laptop
<jrmy> yes.. X is the issue
<vidd> when i asked, you said it was unresponsive =\
<jrmy> by default it boots into X
<vidd> in tty run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrmy> only way i can get to tty without editing the command or whatever in grub is by recovery mode
<jrmy> sure
<vidd> jrmy, did you install 10.10 by live cd, alt cd, or upgrade?
<jrmy> upgrade
<jrmy> i used the copmmand then startx and nothing once again
<vidd> just for S&G select an older kernal version in grub
<vidd> and you cant "startx" in recovery mode (unless i am mistaken)
<jrmy> im very sure the log file is pertinent to my issue
<vidd> im sure it is too....
<vidd> but to get it, we need access to the full system
<jrmy> old kernel cant start x either its what file shave been replaced by 10.10
<jrmy> files have*
<vidd> i dont need x to start
<jrmy> the old ones worked
<jrmy> perhaps if i knew which ones to keep when upgrading i would of done so
<_maddy> can't you do a fresh install from a cd?
<vidd> ???
<jrmy> however with the older kernel it doesnt bring the screen black
<jrmy> but none the less i cant startx
<vidd> so an older version kernael gets you up?
<vidd> you can get to a tty without being in recovery mode?
<jrmy> yes
<vidd> good
<vidd> in that version, run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<vidd> tell me what happens
<jrmy> 0 for upgrade, install, and remove
<vidd> ok...
<vidd> now run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrmy> now what?
<vidd> follow the steps on the screen
<jrmy> there is nothing
<vidd> it will try to fix your x server
<vidd> just another prompt?
<jrmy> it just does it and goes to the command entry again
<vidd> type "lspci"
<vidd> what vedio cards does this system have?
<jrmy> i tolf you once already
<vidd> you did NOT tell me the card chipset output from lspci
<jrmy> an intel 82830 CGC
<vidd> you dont have 2?
<jrmy> well i had said so before
<jrmy> both the vga port and my lvsd screen use it
<jrmy> i think its called lvsd
<vidd> there should be "VGA compatible controller" and "Display controller"
<jrmy> right
<jrmy> i'll use the command again
<vidd> please tell me the entire information including the (rev#)
<jrmy> only thing more you get is rev 04 for the vga
<jrmy> no rev for the lvsd/ display controller
<jrmy> same ship
<jrmy> chip*
<jrmy> one is 2 other is 2.1 for the positioning or whatever its called
<vidd> if its an intel chip, it should say something like 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<jrmy> in lsmod its says something more about that
<jrmy> get rid of the part after the colon and rep[lace the 2 witrh a four and basically
<jrmy> so i have to type out word for word seriously?
<jrmy> when you should already know
<vidd> how should i already know?
<vidd> im not there looking at your screen
<vidd> anyway....
<jrmy> 00:02.0 vga compatible controller: intel corporation 82830 CGC [chipset graphics controller] (rev 04)
<vidd> set your kernel boot parameters to "Safe Graphics Mode"
<jrmy> 00:02.0 display controller: intel corporation 82830 CGC [chipset graphics controller]
<vidd> also, try disabling kernel mode setting
<jrmy> whoops .1*
<jrmy> 00.02.1 should be for display
<jrmy> i donty know how to disable kernel mode
<vidd> i figured that
<jrmy> nmor do i know how to boot in safe graphics mode
<jrmy> nor*
<vidd> check out http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2010/02/intel-82830-cgc-830m-graphics.html
<jrmy> one sec
<vidd> step-by-step instructions for disabling kernel mode
<_maddy> any idea why Transmission gives error "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker." but still the download works?
<jrmy>  
<jrmy> -+
<jrmy> sorry i dropped my keyboard
<jrmy> anyways i have to take someone to work on short notice
<vidd> jrmy, near the middle of his post there is info about editing grub....that is what you want
<jrmy> i opened the link vidd
<jrmy> and ok
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: what were you talking about?
<vidd> !hi | maxamillion
<ubottu> maxamillion: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<maxamillion> vidd: hello
<maxamillion> vidd: long time no see
<vidd> ive been busy
<maxamillion> ha! did you really just shoot me a bot message :P
<cody-somerville> lol
<jrmy> ah, ive disabled kernel before
<jrmy> doesnt work
<vidd> work's been a nightmare....kid just started kindergarden
<jrmy> bbl vidd
<maxamillion> vidd: oh wow
<vidd> my oldest is having my second grandchild next month
<maxamillion> vidd: congrats!
<vidd> you only say that cuzz you dont know her might-as-well-be-husband
<maxamillion> vidd: ah, I do not ...
<vidd> =]
<vidd> but this is a help chat for computer issues....
<maxamillion> vidd: rgr that
<vidd> where throwing the problem out the fortyith  story window onto an empty parking lot does NOT get you a jail term
<vidd> =]
<maxamillion> lol
<vidd> do we know when/if the xterm issue will be fixed?
<charlie-tca> It is already in proposes for testing
<vidd> so....a week or less?
<charlie-tca> I think we will see the fix within a week at the most
<vidd> i hope so
<vidd> i like using nano to edit config files
<charlie-tca> me too. That bug is getting a LOT of dups
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I just add gedit to my desktop
<Sysi> switch to other terminal emulator for while
<vidd> mousepad does the trick...but its ANNOYING!
<charlie-tca> They did fix terminator differently
<charlie-tca> but it was the same bug. The fix this time will be in VTE, which will fix everything
<vidd> i hope it happens soon....
<vidd> i have 5 machines in need
<vidd> an two more waiting to upgrade
<jrmy> ok im back
<vidd> jrmy, on that page i sent you the link to....
<jrmy> so you want me yto boot 10.10 anbd do safe graphics?
<jrmy> as in the live cd
<vidd> yes
<vidd> not nesisarrily the live cd....
<jrmy> explain otherwise how i do this?
<jrmy> -?
<vidd> follow the instructions to have grub boot your system into safe grafix mode
<jrmy> it says to push F4 then boot
<vidd> look further down the page
<jrmy> next step try ubuntu without installing
<vidd> further down
<vidd> way further
<jrmy> ok where?
<vidd> where it talks about grub
<jrmy> safe graphics still correect?
<vidd> right...but set grub
<jrmy> ok so setting grub to do safe graphics
<vidd> right
<vidd> and where it says "gedit" use "nano" since you dont have a grafic environment to work in
<jrmy> explain
<jrmy> cause youre not making sense
<jrmy> none of that mentions "safe graphics mode"
<vidd> there are steps like "open gedit"
<vidd> you cant open gedit because your xserver wont load
<jrmy> it talks about disabling kernel mode..
<jrmy> make yourself clear
<vidd> so you have to open the files in a cli text editor like nano
<jrmy> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<vidd> READ THE PAGE
<jrmy> i have
<jrmy> i dont see hwat youre talking about
<jrmy> i915.modeset=0 does not work i repeat a second time
<jrmy> err once
<jrmy> is this your "safe grahpics mode"?
<jrmy> safe graphics mode = i915.modeste=0?
<jrmy> modeset*
<jrmy> i said this before i left
<jrmy> that it didnt work
<jrmy> i hate going through these steps again
<jrmy> if they didnt work the first time in grub why will it work with nano?
<jrmy> are they essentially the same?
<vidd> add this to your grub entry:
<vidd> i915.modeset=0 nomodeset
<jrmy> ctrl alt F7 aka X is stuck on the pre boot screen
<jrmy> but im in tty mode firstly
<ovrflw0x> i installed 10.10 on sony vaio vgc-fw12 brightness Fn keys don't work!
<ovrflw0x> vgn*-fw12
<jrmy> aka the screen that has the asterisks and says stuff that it loads for X or at least i assume its loading for X
<jrmy> sound and battery are in this screen
<ovrflw0x> anybody?
<jrmy> i believe you can make them work again by customiing them
<jrmy> customiing them*
<ovrflw0x> from where?
<jrmy> i dont know if it is the same as 10.04 however
<vidd> jrmy, you have a login screen? or a prompt for safe grafix mode?
<jrmy> i cant get X to boot on mine
<jrmy> none of these vidd
<jrmy> just tty
<jrmy> vidd more then likely if i try startx it'll go black again
<vidd> worse come to worse you can always remove/purge x11-common (and all grfical stuff dependant thereon) and reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<jrmy> if i could reinstall xubuntu-desktop from 10.04 it would
<vidd> why are you typing startx?
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> starts x does it not?
<vidd> i dont believe so
<ovrflw0x> vidd, how to make this Fn keys work man i can't lower the freakin brightness
<jrmy> !startx
<vidd> ovrflw0x, dunno
<jrmy> does fn down and up work?
<jrmy> thats how it worked for me
<vidd> jrmy, i restart x by sending the command "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<jrmy> well idk
<jrmy> want to see the log yet?
<jrmy> Xor.0.log
<jrmy> xorg*
<jrmy> i wish i knew commands casue i could probably fix it myself
<jrmy> but who knows if i even know the issue
<vidd> can you upload them now?
<jrmy> upload the log?
<vidd> ye
<vidd> s
<jrmy> as in to a pastebin or show them on my screen
<vidd> into a pastebin
<jrmy> i can less /var/log/Xorg.0.log but i dont know how to put it on a pastebin from this computer
<jrmy> there is no way im going to type everything out onto this computer that im talking with
<vidd> does the computer you are currently on have an ftp or openssh server on it?
<jrmy> it had ssh but i dont know about the server part
<vidd> actually, you would want the openssh server on the problem computer
<jrmy> i used it to connect to the one im on now but not the other
<jrmy> but i suppose i could sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<vidd> on the broke machine, type "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<jrmy> however knowing how to get the rsa code is another story
<jrmy> ok it already is
<vidd> with ssh server on the broken machine, you can remote into the broke machine, display the contents of the log file, highlight, copy, paste to pastebin from good computer
<jrmy> ahead of you already
<jrmy> lol
<vidd> spelling it out for others who may read this later with similar issues
<jrmy> im just suprised i didnt hink about this before
<vidd> when you asked if i wanted to read the log file, i had assumed you already did this =]
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> nope
<jrmy> im learning
<vidd> its what i get for assuming
<vidd> =]
<jrmy> anyways the important stuff will be past the modes on the bottom
<jrmy> http://paste2.org/p/1033795
<jrmy> or at least i assume
<vidd> having log files is always better than not having log files =\
<jrmy> i dont know what is and isnt so important in the log file
<vidd> xorg is looking for /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<vidd> and /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic
<jrmy> neither exist i assume
<jrmy> brb
<vidd> is this a 64-bit system or a 32-bit system?
<jrmy> back
<jrmy> 32
<jrmy> i havent had a new computer since liek 99 i think
<vidd> not the version you put on...but the processor
<vidd> kk
<jrmy> laptop was from the same year i believe
<jrmy> which i got for free recently
<vidd> found the issue
<jrmy> good
<jrmy> so was i correct with the log file being pertinent?
<vidd> xorg is trying to set resolution to 640x480 and your monitor does not support that mode
<vidd> Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<jrmy> right
<jrmy> ive been wanting to know how to fix that
<vidd> let me do some research real quick
<jrmy>    k
<vidd> sudo Xorg -configure
<vidd> jrmy, you may need to kill your xserver to run that
<jrmy> i'll paste2 what it says
<jrmy> http://paste2.org/p/1033811
<vidd> jrmy, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vidd> for now, choose vesa
<jrmy> what?
<jrmy> ah, ok
 * jrmy asked ubottu
<jrmy> ok so use vesa
<vidd> once the new xorg config file is set, reboot and take out the adjustments to the grub entry
<jrmy> as in i915.modeset blah blah blah?
<jrmy> im still reading btw
<vidd> yes
<jrmy> well xrandr is useless since x wont initiate but i know my monitor can use 1024 by 768 which is what i liek using anyways
<jrmy> so yeah
<vidd> its not "useless" just "currently not available"
<vidd> once we get x to load, then we use xrandr to fix it up
<jrmy> well the manual for xorg.conf is a bit overwhelming
<jrmy> nor do i know what most of it means
<jrmy> cant i just use nano to write it?
<jrmy> why do they make it so complicated?
<jrmy> perhaps i'd rather have things indexed
<vidd> if you know where to put it, then yes, you can use nano to write it
<Sysi> (thanks for talking about that i915.modeset=0 i fixed one error in my system with that)
<jrmy> indexing makes things easier for me i believe
<vidd> but if you set some settings incorrectly, you can cause physical damage to your monitor
<jrmy> well physical damage wouldnt be good no
<vidd> Sysi, no problem...please pay at the door =]
<jrmy> heh
<jrmy> well im close to fixing it i assume.. yet it seems like a big leap
<vidd> Sysi, your fee is three helpful instructions =]
<Sysi> about? :)
<vidd> anything you can help with
<jrmy> if i saved the newly written config file as /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d then i assume the system will find it and if i wrote it correctly X will work
<vidd> from the help ive recieved over the years, i only have 749,613 instructions left to go =]
<jrmy> however it also depends if it lets me overwrite it
<vidd> jrmy, no...you dont want to overwrite the .d.....
<vidd> that is an app
<jrmy> .d is default?
<vidd> no..its what makes xorg work
<jrmy> once again something else i dont understand
<vidd> you should save it as xorg.conf
<jrmy> can i edit said app?
<jrmy> oh
<jrmy> well ok
<jrmy> same directory?
<jrmy> and will it know to find it?
<vidd> it should
<knome> /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<vidd> the ".d" indicates its a deamon
<jrmy> or do i use /home/jrmy/xorg.conf.new?
<vidd> knome, tyvery much
<vidd> jrmy, /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<knome> np
<vidd> knome, btw...awesome artwork this release
<jrmy> so overwrite this file if it exists
<knome> vidd, good to hear you like
<knome> +it
<knome> vidd, and thanks
<vidd> overwrite /etc/X11/Xorg.conf if it exists
<vidd> most likely it does not
<jrmy> ok now i just need to know what to write
<vidd> it is important that you set the path correctly
<jrmy> heh
<jrmy> how do i "save as" with nano?
<judgen> jrmy, how much video ram does the system tell you that you have on that laptop?
<vidd> [ctrl] [x]
<jrmy> in bios it says *MB
<vidd> then correct the path
<jrmy> ctrl x exits nano
<jrmy> 8*
<vidd> yes...and when it exits it prompts to save
<knome> jrmy, ctrl+O (save) asks for path
<vidd> you can accept the stated path, or change it
<jrmy> judgen: how do i check for video ram otherwise?
<judgen> Bios does not matter in this equation. Your laptop is very well documented with a buggy bios if it is newer than 30.* and it only makes 1mb available to Linux and other OS'es (except windows wich can use the full 8 mb)
<jrmy> lsmod?
<jrmy> then video
<jrmy> er modinfo video
<jrmy> or just modinfo video
<judgen> lspci
<judgen> then see what number your gfx card has
<jrmy> 00:02.0 and 00:02.1
<jrmy> yes?
<judgen> then this is my example "lspci -v -s 00:02.0"
<jrmy> or is it the rev #
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> so do i want the display controller or the vga controller?
<judgen> vga should be the one
<vidd> jrmy, that is the 00:02:0
<jrmy> yeah 00.02.1 didnt work anyways
<vidd> pastebin the results
<judgen> ok
<judgen> you should have 512kb non-prefetchable and 7,5-8mb with prefetchable video ram
<judgen> if your bios works properly
<jrmy> http://paste2.org/p/1033850 used -v and -s with the command and got this
<jrmy> my biso version is 36.00.16 i believe
<jrmy> which apparently is the older one
<judgen> good =D
<vidd> jrmy, you have your xorg set up now?
<jrmy> verdict?
<jrmy> no
<jrmy> i dont know how entirely
<jrmy> i know i can use nano and i need certain info but how to write it in the language it reads is above my head
<jrmy> so what does it say my vram is?
<jrmy> i dont know how to read it
<jrmy> ok well i have to go get food now.. im hungry so bbiab
<judgen> ok this question must be silly, but i have missed some of the conversation.. Have you installed the intel 915 drivers, deleted the xorg.conf and ran a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" ?
<jrmy> i am back
<jrmy> judgen: no i havent installed any drivers
<jrmy> there is drivers i can install?
<jrmy> im suprised no one has said anything
<jrmy> if that fixes it then derp
<jrmy> anyone here?
<jrmy> apparently it didnt work judgen when i tired remobing the module then getting the drivers
<DBeets> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<DBeets> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Sysi> !investigation
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<charlie-tca> Update is out for TERM issue. Just need to run updates
<Sysi> wohou
<TheSheep> yay
<kaolbrec> \o/
<TheSheep> an advantage of the dumb terminal: debconf won't block updates with its silly dialogs :D
<jrmy> i dont want physical damage to my laptops video chip so im probably not going to be writing a Xorg.conf anytime soon
<spy6> hi there
<charlie-tca> !hi | spy6
<ubottu> spy6: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<spy6> anyhow the theming of the panels got lost on update
<spy6> any idea hot to reset them to default?
<spy6> s/hot/how/
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> The community page tells how to reset them completely
<spy6> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<spy6> hmm .. i guess there is any theming missing
<spy6> "/etc/xdg/xfce4/panel" is just the xfce default, but not the xubuntu defaults
<charlie-tca> That is where xubuntu gets its default panel
<spy6> hmmm
<spy6> okay ... how to recover the theme shown at xubuntu.org? :)
<spy6> is that theme "albatros"?
<charlie-tca> change you theme in Applications -> Settings -> Xfce4 Settings Manager -> Appearance to albatross, then change
<charlie-tca> Window Manager theme to albatross
<mark76> Which version of Xubuntu?
<mark76> It's Bluebird in 10.10
<charlie-tca> 10.04 and 10.10
<mark76> Albatross is so last year :p
<charlie-tca> mark76: the theme shown at http://xubuntu.org is albatross
<mark76> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.tuxmachines.org/images/xubuntu-10.10-screenshot-theme.png&imgrefurl=http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/47566&usg=__dqnwqmP2NWqBJHhqjS5M5M1SLLA=&h=301&w=400&sz=117&hl=en&start=3&sig2=a0KlNixZ7xpL-PxBaWJgRw&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=DuMpTIzcf8vVuM:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3DXubuntu%2B10.10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=JMq0TJi-OYnN
<mark76> 4gb4ne2fDQ
<mark76> Dear God!
<mark76> http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/47566
<mark76> Much nicer :)
<Makdaam> hello
<Makdaam> I've got a problem with my Intel i915 + ATI Mobility Radeon combo
<mark76> Is it an Xfce4 problem, Makdaam?
<mark76> Hey jrmy
<Makdaam> nope
<Makdaam> :)
<Makdaam> but there's noone on #ubuntu that would help me
<Makdaam> it's probably X related or driver/kernel related
<Wizard> hi
<Wizard> I have unusual problem :D
<Makdaam> BTW where's xorg.conf in 10.04?
<spy6> hmmm....
<spy6> makdaam: maybe you haven't one
<mark76> Yeah. Trying to get help in the Ubuntu room can be a bit like shouting into the wind at times
<charlie-tca> Normally there is no xorg.conf anymore
<spy6> in this case its generated on the fly
<Wizard> i've found a song, most of it is in polish, last verse is in some romance language
<Wizard> any spaniards, portuguese, romanians, moldovans, italians here? :D
<Makdaam> how do I dump it into a file?
<mark76> :/
<spy6> hmm ... my menu is grey .. the rest of my workspace is black .. did i miss anything related to the menu?
<Makdaam> Wizard: try unilang
<Wizard> i don't have proper lyrics
<jrmy> hey mark76
<Wizard> i have only a link to song
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> i don't even know where to look for help
<mark76> Berlitz?
<charlie-tca> spy6: you changed both window manager and appearance themes to albatross?
<Makdaam> Wizard, I'd try unilang :) it's a forum centred on languages...
<Wizard> k, i'll try
<Wizard> hmm #romanian exists
<Makdaam> heh, problem solved
<Wizard> yup
<Makdaam> HP not only makes lousy PCs, has incompetent tech support, but also lies about laptop specs
<Wizard> and probably messes acpi
<Makdaam> I got a sigsegv in glxgears/glxinfo and anything OpenGL related because Mesa tried to use the ATI Radeon... which is not a part of this laptop
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> kewl
<xubuntu116> hola
<xubuntu116> hola
<xubuntu116> hola
<xubuntu116> que hay
<charlie-tca> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xubuntu116> only english?
<charlie-tca> yes
<xubuntu116> why?
<charlie-tca> There are other channels that are language specific
<vidd> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xubuntu116> ok
<xubuntu116> thnaks
<vidd> de nada
<vidd> i hope he(?) was looking for spanish =]
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> apparently, he did not want english, huh?
<vidd> most like his english is sketchy
#xubuntu 2010-10-13
<noob581849864> im having trouble installing handbrake. what the heck does this mean? --> http://pastebin.com/5DXCtAwF
<vidd> noob581849864, you may want to consider installing it by adding the PPA to your apt sources
<vidd> https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<noob581849864> ok, i'll try that if nothing else works. but why can't the MOTU team just make a package of the stable version? handbrake is too good to have a snapshot of.
<charlie-tca> Probably better to ask them?
<noob581849864> good idea :-)
 * vidd has never heard of handbrake before your question
<noob581849864> Linux Format magazine has a good section in their November issue: "24 changes we'd make to linux". if there's one change i'd make... it'd be a packaged handbrake. i'll email MOTU now.
<vidd> !handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<noob581849864> well, here's me email to the MOTU team, re the Handbrake issue: http://pastebin.com/RJwBRr0d
<noob581849864> they probably won't like me very much, but who cares. if it pesters people into fixing things then it's a good thing.
<noob581849864> if they won't fix it then maybe i'll take a shot. in the meanwhile, handbrake has installed just fine, from the snapshot. mission accomplished! thanks.
<Sterist> has anyone seen a method to get hibernate back ?
<gr8m8> there is a script I saw on the arclinux wiki - but it seems convoluted...
<gr8m8> *archlinux
<jrmy> how can i mount my harddrive if X cant load?
<gr8m8> what's the partition? sda1?
<jrmy> how do i check
<jrmy> i think it is
<gr8m8> sudo fdisk -l
<jrmy> yeah it is sda1
<gr8m8> make a dir to mount it to with   sudo mkdir /mnt/somename
<jrmy> i already figured it i guess not remembering the name correctly doesnt help
<jrmy> its already mounted though
<gr8m8> k
<ko2> does anyone know how to suspend to disk on xubuntu 10.10 ?
<xubuntu249> test
<gr8m8> fail xubuntu249
<xubuntu249> why fail
<gr8m8> standard answer when someone does   tset
<gr8m8> *test
<xubuntu249> i know )
<xubuntu249> never used irc
<gr8m8> there are some rules
<gr8m8> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gr8m8> keep it polite and you'll be fine tho
<Kraken__> damn... xubuntu turned my 3 years old laptop into a bullet..  i'm using this forever ;)
<xko2> how to suspend to disk using xubuntu 10.10 ?
<xharx> i have a problem watching videos with 10.10. i have installed the restricted extras from http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/codecs what else do i have to install?
<linuxarrow_> Are we talking dvd videos?
<xharx> no, from the net
<linuxarrow_> streaming videos or flash videos
<xharx> non flash
<xharx> eg http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/mediathek.php?obj=20952
<linuxarrow_> that would be the mozillla plugins i find totem-mozilla to work the best
<xharx> when i try to watch it i just can see the parole logo, but clip doesnt start
<xharx> is it a problem with parole?
<linuxarrow_> maybe is the gecko- media player which doesn't always work and runs on top of the gnome media-player go to synaptic and look up totem and you will see totem-mozilla
<linuxarrow_> keep in mind that no media-player plugin plays everything but totem-mozilla plays the widest range but cannot have any other mozilla-video plugins installed at the same time
<xharx> so i should deinstall parole?
<linuxarrow_> No I think just look to see if it is a mozilla-plugin, uninstall that, then install totem and totem mozilla.
<xharx> ok
<linuxarrow_> You can have multiple media players but not too many mozilla plugins since for video mozilla usually defers to one plug-in to play videos.
<xharx> do i have to deinstall the plugins in firefox manually?
<xharx> i see in synaptic, i have totem-mozilla installed
<linuxarrow_>  are there any other mozilla plugins
<xharx> most likely, because parole stil starts with these contents
<xharx> remove the parole browser plugin?
<linuxarrow_> then there should be a parole mozilla  or mozilla parole plugin which should be removed or disabled fom firefox in the addons plugins  when you click on the top of firefox menu
<linuxarrow_> yes that's the one
<xharx> ok, i deinstall that one
<linuxarrow_> yeah try that and see if video will play in totem
<xharx> its stil starting with parole :|
<linuxarrow_> I guess try deinstalling parole altogether if it is causing a problem, totem can play movies and everything,
<linuxarrow_> but make sure you have complete totem installed and you can install vlc as a second media player
<xharx> restarted firefox, works now
<xharx> there must have been stil some firefox in the background
<xharx> thx a lot
<xharx> most likely the problem was parole
<linuxarrow_> you are welcome, and keep in mind that you may come across some videos that won't play like ones that are in ms silverlight which only play in linux properly on suse and don't really work in buntu
<linuxarrow_> I hvae sometimes installed and reinstalled for hours and hours and have found that there is no media player that will play everything but I think totem has the widest range of video and radio possibilities.
<teliti> Hello. How to generate a new locale (e.g. de_DE.ISO8859-1)?
<PSeykon> hi, is there an possibility to use xubuntu 10.10 with a geforce 4 ti ?
<charlie-tca> I would think so. I use it with a couple of older geforce 4 cards
<charlie-tca> Try running the live cd and see if it detects the card?
<PSeykon> ^^ i already upgraded from 10.4 to 10.10 and now trying to restore X^
<rooligan> Hi, where can I choose the microphone I want to use?
<rooligan> Never mind, I have installed pavucontrol, it works fine.
<BlueEagle> I have gotten myself in a bit of a bind here. I have managed to associate .desktop files with gedit and that makes launching apps from the desktop kind of hard. How do I "unassociate" this extention?
<twinkie_addict> whats that coomand to completely kill x so i can install nvidia drivers ?
<BlueEagle> twinkie_addict: sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop
<Sysi> service gdm stop
<Sysi> BlueEagle: you can't set it in properties?
<BlueEagle> Sysi: Not sure what I would set it to tbh.
<twinkie_addict> thanks
<Sysi> BlueEagle: right click → properties
<BlueEagle> Sysi: It would be right click and "open with other application" I assume.
<Sysi> no, properties
<Sysi> i'm not sure, i don't want single item to my desktop
<BlueEagle> Well yes, I can set the application there as well.
<BlueEagle> Sysi: But which application should I use to open the .desktop file to actually have the application launched? In this case it's a .sh file
<Sysi> is there option of running or something?
<BlueEagle> Sysi: I found it. It's apperantly xdg-open
<djordje> hi, i have problem with splash screen when xubuntu starts regular fsck, i see his console output and spash screen blinking, how can i fix it? just to see spash screen, or terminal output
<djordje> im using xubuntu 10.04 on dell inspirion 2650
<charlie-tca> Do you see any errors in the text?
<charlie-tca> or is it just telling you it is doing the check?
<djordje> mostly that its doing check
<djordje> but i had one error
<charlie-tca> The error is the reason it blinks. It wants you to know something is wrong
<djordje> my script couldnt execute ok
<djordje> oh ok
<djordje> it doesnt have separete terminal for output on start up
<djordje> idk how to explain it
<charlie-tca> That should be a separate terminal. It gives the GDM screen on F7.
<djordje> yes
<djordje> but where is log
<charlie-tca> That text should be on F1, I think
<djordje> i gives me clear login
<djordje> on ubuntu it was F8 if f7 is gdm, if i remember
<charlie-tca> hm, I show the text on F7, and gdm on F8
<Sysi> if you can login, dmesg ?
<djordje> yes
<djordje> 1 sec
<djordje> i cant find any problems there
#xubuntu 2010-10-14
<raevol> any ideas why sound isn't working for me on meerkat?
<klaude> Has anyone else run into this? Since upgrading to meerkat whenI boot I get to a background screen with no login form.
<froodle> I updated to 10.10 from 10.04, and I noticed the applications menu nested some things differently.  E.g. the games menu had submenus for different genres.  After reboot it went back to previous theme.  How do I change it manually?
<keith2> Loading Xubuntu on a old Compaq from 1999. Seems to be going ok. Just quite a long process.
<froodle> I updated to 10.10 from 10.04, and I noticed the applications menu nested some things differently.  E.g. the games menu had submenus for different genres.  After reboot it went back to previous theme.  How do I change it manually?
<vidd> froodle,  applications->Settings-> Main Menu
<froodle> Right, and I see the submenus under Games.
<froodle> But the actual applications menu doesn't have any submenus...
<vidd> expand the games menu...
<vidd> select the sub menu(s)
<vidd> open the sub menu
<vidd> add launcher
<froodle> Don't follow.  Games menu has Arcade, Board, Logic, Role playing, Strategy submenus.  Under Strategy I see about two dozen items including Hedgewars, Pingus, Tremulous, and Warzone 2100.  They're all checked.
<vidd> is stragety also checked?
<froodle> It's checked under Games, yes.
<vidd> hrm
<froodle> Hmmm.  Perhaps I can try to send you a screenshot?
<vidd> no...i have the same issue =\
<froodle> lol
<vidd> "file a bug"
<vidd> unfortunantly, that is all i can come up with =\
<froodle> Well, I'm beginning to think the "Main Menu" configuration box isn't the real editor.
<froodle> Probably some .conf somewhere doing this.
<vidd> once upon a time, i had a menu config file....
<vidd> but then a release made it obsolete....
<vidd> and i havent bothered with it since
<retry> I just updated from 9.10 to 10.4 (lts)...the old kernel works the new kernel boots up with no display.  What could be the problem?
<vidd> retry, did you upgrade by do-release-upgrade, update manager, or via cd?
<retry> I updated via update manager
<vidd> do you intend to stay on the LTS?
<retry> everything works fine otherwise...if i use the old kernel from 9.10 (latest kernel update), everything is great
<retry> but if I boot with the 10.04 latest kernel, I get blank screen at the login prompt
<retry> i use nosplash and I can see the kernel booting
<retry> while in text mode...then when it switches to a graphics mode, things blank out
<retry> i can hear the little audio file when the login screen appears, so I know this is purely a display related issue and related to the kernel
<vidd> i have a system that refused to load the GUI on 10.04 no matter what i did....
<vidd> and it works just fine with 10.10
<retry> I see...well since the older kernel works
<retry> I have to assume the kernel is the issue
<vidd> right....
<retry> or at least some interaction between kernel and the graphics driver
<vidd> try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if you get a new kernel version
<retry> yeah I already reinstalled the latest 10.04 kernel
<retry> that didn't help though
<vidd> what kernel version?
<retry> I dont have it in front of me at the moment...let me bring it up
<retry> 2.6.32-25
<retry> the old working kernel is 2.6.31-22
<retry> vidd ^
<vidd> retry, 10.10 has kernel version 2.6.35-22
<retry> yeah i'm not surprised at all
<retry> but I want to stick with the LTS for this system
<vidd> are you opposed to upgrading to 10.10?
<vidd> ok
<retry> if I can't find a satisfying answer to the prob, I would rather just use old kernel
<retry> until that is not an option...
<vidd> one option is to download the .deb for the new kernel =]
<retry> yup
<vidd> but since its a LTS, it SHOULD have the new kernel
<retry> but a new kernel
<retry> would require new glibc and all the binaries to be linked to it
<retry> ok here's something interesting
<retry> the new kernel boots fine on another system
<retry> so it has to be an nvidia card issue
 * vidd forgot the first step to troubleshooting video issues: Are you try to make an Nvidia Card work on linux?
<vidd> what does lspci say your card is?
<retry> well I can't tell that on the faulty system right now (I'm on a different system)
<retry> but this is most likely a faulty nvidia driver
<retry> I might have to block a module or something
<retry> although it's annoying because this install is designed to work on multiple machines
<vidd> retry, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<vidd> so it is a known issue with nvidia and 10.04
<vidd> steps to fix this exact issue
<vidd> (if im reading it right)
<retry> sweet thanks I bookmarked
<retry> the problem laptop is in use right now (wife is watching some tv in windows)
<vidd> retry, i think i identified another issue with it =]
<retry> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<vidd> it has windows on it
<retry> I found this ^
<retry> this is a usb key install of buntu
<retry> had it since 9.10
<retry> and it's been working great
<retry> i take it with me when I am travelling without a machine
<retry> so far it's worked on any system that can boot from usb (i.e. not lousy macs)
<retry> and I can even plug it in and boot a virtualbox guest from it
<retry> which I'm doing right now in fact
<vidd> in THAT case, you may want to do solution 2 from the page you found
<vidd> i was under the impresion you were doing a persistant install
<vidd> you can also set up a different flash drive with a ppc install to work on mac's
<retry> it is persistent
<retry> it's just flash storage instead of HDD storage
<vidd> no...its a usb drive install
<retry> but it's not read only like a live cd
<retry> think of it as an SSD only slower
<vidd> on a persistant install, none of the hardware changes all that much
<retry> sure but it can
<retry> or you could swap the HDD out to a different system (done that before)
<vidd> since the drive moves from hardware set to hardware set on each boot it is not a persistant install
<retry> well whatever...semantic argument ...we're not really disagreeing on anything but what persistant means
<vidd> yeah
<retry> happy to conform to your definition
<vidd> but the issue you are having is the system expecs one set of hardware, but another incompatible set of hardware is present
<vidd> so you want the "forcevesa" in the kernel to make all video hardware to be treated as vesa
<vidd> wich is the "generic" video driver
<retry> yeah that's an ok workaround
<retry> vesa performance is crap though
<vidd> true...but it is consistant =]
<retry> there's this other thing they recommend
<retry> nomodeset
<retry> is that pushing vesa?
<vidd> i believe that would be a less than ideal situation....
<retry> ok wife is in the shower...i'm commandeering the other machine...brb
<vidd> it limits the ablity to "hotset" some hardware
<vidd> like wifi cards and lan cards
<retry> alright....booting with forcevesa...
<retry> looks like a no go
<retry> ok rebooting...
<vidd> boot normal....
<vidd> and follow the instructions on my link
<retry> well I'd have to boot to the old kernel...
<retry> i'm gonna try this nomodeset once...then Ill do that
<vidd> by adding the restriced driver, it will add the proper driver to the list of moduals for your flash drive to choose from during hardware detection
<retry> sweet nomodeset worked
<retry> yeah Ill do that now...
<vidd> once that is done, try booting normally
<Sickler> i lost my touch sensitive button functions from moving from gnome to xfce (ubuntu to xubuntu) how do i fix this
<retry> i plan to
<retry> installing the proprietary nvidia drivers now
<retry> man this has come a long way
<vidd> retry, once that is done, and if it works....try booting it from another machine and see if it still boots as expected
<retry> not my first time trying to get sound or video working on a linux machine
<retry> vidd, I expect that it would
<retry> a modular kernel is pretty able to cope with a varying hardware set
<retry> as long as the hardware has support
<retry> man you can tell how much traffic the ubuntu repos are getting because of 10.10
 * vidd has never tried moving hard drives(or bootable flash installs) from system to system
<retry> used to get 300KB/s down...now I'm lucky to be fetching 1/10th of that
<retry> oh it's fun :D
<retry> and one of the great things about linux
<retry> windows will think you are stealing it
<retry> and macs...well they're all the same anyway so there's no challenge
<retry> i dont know how long you've been using nix for vidd, but even just several years ago, debugging video drivers was a serious pain in the ass
<retry> there was no 'proprietary hardware installer' built into the GUI
<retry> i remember trying to get linux on laptops back in 04...so hard to get wifi support...basically impossible
<vidd> yeah...been there
<retry> i remember the first time ubuntu came with automatic wifi card detection and would run that cutter script to get proprietary broadcom cards working
<retry> that is when I realized ubuntu would be the #1 desktop distro hands down
<vidd> actually...debian had it first if im not mistaken....=]
<retry> I think that was a 2007 distro...been using ubu since dapper...actually xubu
<retry> really?
<retry> all my headless servers are debian
<raevol> vidd i doubt it, isn't it a proprietary driver?
<vidd> ive been using *buntu since breezey
<retry> raevol is right
<Sickler> i lost my touch sensitive button functions from moving from gnome to xfce (ubuntu to xubuntu) how do i fix this
<retry> there's no way deb would support proprietaries
<retry> hmm ithink breezy is my first distro too
<retry> put it on an old p3 lappy
<vidd> it was my first *buntu
<bcgrown> i have bluetooth headphones paired with my pc,  connected to "Audio Sink"  but it still plays audio from the speakers,  and i dont see an additional output device anywhere...  what else do i have to do to make it work?
<retry> right same
<vidd> been using deb even longer
<retry> I came from a redhat background
<retry> once I saw apt though
<retry> I was like screw rpms and yum
<retry> oh there was this brief period involving gentoo
<retry> but that's best unmentioned
<retry> i equate it with going on a drinking binge and waking up in a gutter with someone else's clothes on
<vidd> gentoo is for those who like thumbscrews and body peircings =]
<retry> well to be fair to myself , I did not choose gentoo
<retry> the managing sysadmin of the company I was working at did
<retry> and I had to manage a small farm of 50+ gentoo boxes
<retry> i guess they have binaries now though
<vidd> Sickler, that specific hardware a mouse? monitor?
<retry> alright moment of truth vidd...rebooting
<retry> sweet the system is nominal
<vidd> retry, good luck
<Sickler> vidd: the touch sensitive buttons on my dell studio xps 1340. could pause/play in ubuntu, cant in xubuntu
<vidd> bcgrown, what audio cards you have?
<Sickler> next, last, stop functions.... al lost
<Sickler> all lost*
<retry> oh xubu probably doesn't auto install the package to control those
<vidd> Sickler, so....keyboard buttons?
<retry> they're led lit flat buttons built into the case
<retry> hotkeys you know
<vidd> oh...
<Sickler> vidd: retry: exactly
<Sickler> sorry didnt know how to properly explain that
<bcgrown> vidd: Intel ICH4
<vidd> yeah....xfce does not officially support them....you have to set up custom keys
<vidd> bcgrown, do an lspci to get the full card name
<retry> is there a gnome package you can just add to your xubu install to get them back?
<bcgrown> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<bcgrown> vidd: ^^
<Sickler> vidd: retry: i was hoping it would be a gnome package
<retry> well if they worked fine in gnome ubuntu then it stands to reason you just need to readd the pkg
<Sickler> i just have no idea what package
<bcgrown> vidd: warning though,  i tried following a couple guides i found on the web and may have an audio mess now,  or maybe not, i dunno
<vidd> bcgrown, you have to set a setting to your conf file for your audio
<retry> you said they were working before right sickler? when you ran ubuntu?
<bcgrown> vidd: which conf file?
<Sickler> retry: yes
<retry> ok then we just need to figure out the package
<vidd> bcgrown, i dont remember...that lappy was such a PITA it "accidentally" fell out a forth story windo....twice
<Sickler> retry: thats what im trying, more difficult than i thought
<bcgrown> vidd: was it the pcm.bluetooth section in .asoundrc?
<retry> sickler, aka multimedia keys
<retry> gimme a sec and Ill try to help you search
<vidd> bcgrown, do real headphones work properly?
<retry> Sickler, there is a package in the repos simply called 'hotkeys'
<retry> that MIGHT work for you
<retry> but I'll keep looking
<Sickler> i think i found something but its not package related
<Sickler> @ retry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XfceMultimediaKeys
<bcgrown> vidd: yeah the headphone jack and speakers both work fine
<vidd> then its a different issue then im thinking about
<retry> ahah
<bcgrown> hmm. i  had it working before but i forgot what i did :(
<retry> that looks like the right thing to do Sickler
<retry> sometimes it just takes having the write terminology to search for solutions
<retry> right*
<Sickler> my other issue is thunar being so different than nautilus, I used F3 to have the split windows all the time and i seem to have lost that capability. also right click and "open as admin) are there solns to this
<retry> vidd, thanks for your help
<retry> sickler, maybe stick with ubuntu? or try lxde
<Sickler> lxde uses gnome?
<bcgrown> thunar is kind of annoying sometimes.  the permissions tab doesn't even let you change execute permissions
<vidd> lxde has even less autoconfig than xubuntu
<bcgrown> Sickler: so use nautilus?
<retry> vidd, that doesn't surprise me
<Sickler> sudo apt-get install nautilus and sudo apt-get remove --purge thunar?
<retry> but lxde is pretty nice still
<vidd> oh...absolutely...i love lxde
<retry> can you remove thunar from xfce without losing too many deps?
<Sickler> no idea
<retry> i think that'll pretty much strip your system down
<vidd> i just hate how it wants to drage in gdm with it
<retry> lxde does?
<Sickler> so that would be a bad idea?
<retry> probably
<retry> do a pretend purge and see what happens
<vidd> you can remove thunar with no loss of usability...but nautty will drag a whole bunch of gnome with it
<retry> apt-get -s purge thunar
<Sickler> whats the -s
<retry> simulated
<vidd> simulate
<vidd> hehe
<Sickler> interesting
<retry> that's how you can see what will go without actually doing it
<vidd> retry, if you want lxde on SLiM instread of GDM, you have to do some heafty hacking....
<retry> heh I dont even know what SliM is
<retry> but I'll believe you
<Sickler> http://pastebin.com/b3Sx7Kg5
<vidd> permanently disable the install-recommends.....
<vidd> then manually configure SLiM, install HAL....and so on
<Sickler> ....
<Sickler> u talking to me
<vidd> works great on my p2
<retry> no to me
<Sickler> oh
<Sickler> haha
<vidd> Sickler, no...to retry
<vidd> P2/ 128mb ram
<Sickler> it scraps the entire xubuntu desktop....im guessing that would be bad :)
<retry> sickler, see you lose a lot of panel applets
<retry> xubuntu-desktop is nothing
<retry> it's a meta pkg
<vidd> Sickler, "xubuntu-desktop" is a package that only calls for other packages
<retry> basically if you remove one default pkg from xubuntu the xubuntu desktop pkg will go
<vidd> it can be removed safely without issue
<retry> but you lose a lot of plugins
<retry> like volume control
<vidd> you dont lose any plugins....
<retry> and the battery applet
<vidd> those are in a seperate file
<retry> oh they are just orphaned deps
<vidd> seperate pakages
<Sickler> well, these are my two opinions i think...... just install the gnome plugins there after.... or install xubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu install.... what aboot that
<retry> well why do you want xubuntu exactly
<vidd> while they are orphaned, theywill still update/upgrade in the future
<retry> if you're just going to overload xubu ontop of a full gnome install
<retry> you aren't saving anything really
<Sickler> yea true
<retry> vidd, yeah I wasn't paying attention to the split between what gets removed and what deps are orphaned
<vidd> Sickler, what do you LIKE about xubuntu?
<retry> but what does thunar have to do with the panel applet functionality?
<vidd> tbh, i dont think it does....
<retry> but removing thunar makes those plugins useless
<vidd> but panel apps are called by xubuntu-desktop
<retry> according to the dep tree
<retry> are the panels in xfce part of thunar itself?
<vidd> i dont believe so
<retry> hmm maybe those plugins are not the same as panel applets
<retry> nope it is
<Sickler> uhhhh this is prob a catch 22 but.... i like the lightweight aspects as i do use virutalization for windows and just runs snapper....ubuntu has the little things i like that i grew to depend on....and this is not imporant but the look of xfce to me is smoother ( i know this is a crummy reason but the first is more imporant)
<retry> sickler then learn to live without nautilus and use thunar
<retry> because nautilus will add a lot of 'weight'
<vidd> those "little things" are all the bulk that makes xfce "snappier" and more responsive =]
<Sickler> yea true
<Sickler> do you think the difference between gnome and xfce desktops are that much different in their weight
<retry> yes and no
<Sickler> i guess that depends on the computer
<retry> exactly
<retry> on my old p3 laptop I definitely felt it
<retry> on my i7 quadcore, i dont notice at all
<Sickler> well if i layout my specs can i have your opinion
<retry> my opinion won't matter much because it's how the thing feels to you
<retry> does it feel responsive? is it noticably better with xfce over gnome?
<vidd> on my p2 gnome wont load, xfce slugs along and lxde works k
<Sickler> a tad yes
<retry> yeah on my p3 850mhz, gnome was painful, xfce was usable...never tried lxde
<retry> it's all about comfort man
<retry> if gnome isn't snappy enough for you, stick with xfce and get used to it...you will in time
<vidd> retry, take your i7 and put lxde on SLiM and you'll need to put a leach on it!
<retry> if the difference is noticeable but doesn't mater to you...then go back to ubuntu and enjoy the conveniences
<vidd> *leash
<retry> heh
<retry> half the time I use the terminal anyway
<retry> I dont much care for the file managers
<Sickler> im kinda in between theres a bunch of stuff i can scrap off ubuntu i feel i wouldnt need which could help, or find ways to add to xubuntu which... would kinda defeat the point
<retry> *shrug*
<retry> you can always remove crap from ubuntu
<retry> I always do
<retry> turn services off that you dont need
<vidd> Sickler, try installing nauty to your xubuntu and see if it works for ya
<retry> keep panels to a minimum
<retry> alright I'm leaving
<retry> thanks again vidd
<Sickler> i think i need to research more on customizing a distro next time
<retry> good luck sickler
<Sickler> thanks retry
<Sickler> doh
<Sickler> theres not a way to get updates like debian instead of the every six month period is ther
<vidd> updates are pretty regular....
<vidd> but if you want the "bleeding edge" you can add the testing release ....
<vidd> but i would do a dual boot incase there is a crippling bug that takes down the system
<vidd> they are rare and they get fixed relatively quickly.....
<vidd> but it is always a possibility =]
<Sickler> well just as an example: vlc 1.1 was released some time b4 the repos updated, and it was only installed when i installed to 10.10, huge security updates were included in this
<vidd> and we need people to test the next release and report bugs anyway
<Sickler> well
<Sickler> how to i add testing release
<vidd> !testing
<ubottu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Xubuntu/Current
<vidd> do you know how to set up a dual-boot linux/linux install?
<Sickler> not linux linux
<Sickler> linux xp/vista/win7
<vidd> i never did a linux/linux dual boot
<Sickler> i back up my stuff all the time, i might not even need an additional boot, i keep a distro on usb for safety reasons
<vidd> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/60680-linux-linux-dual-boot.html
<Sickler> i think what i need to do, is to add the testing release ubuntu and scrap the junk i dont use
<Sickler> "junk"
<Sickler> is it possible to use xubuntu themes in ubuntu?
<vidd> please be sure to report any bugs you discover...they are very important
<Sickler> i would
<vidd> i dont see any reason why not
<vidd> you just have to install them
<vidd> i do not know how to add themes
<Sickler> i used to use linuxmint, simply bc it was more refined, but my issue is like above.... i want updates when they come. it takes them forever to release anything
<vidd> if you find there is an update for an app you like, you can always get the .deb and install it
<Sickler> yea, but there was like 2000+ updated packages and 1000+ new packages in the 10.04 ->10.10 transition, linuxmint wont get those until 2011 for mint 10
<Sickler> where are the background images stored
<xubuntu720> @help
<xubuntu720> !menu
<xubuntu720> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jjs3> http://imagebin.org/118427 can someone help me with this color problem
<rusty49> morning everyone - it is morning where I am :-)
<rusty49> anyone about?
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rusty49> mornnnnning everyone - anyone about?
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rusty49> Sysi,  hi
<rusty49> I have just started using zubuntu yesterday and are still trying to find my way
<rusty49> I have trouble adding a launcher to the top panel
<rusty49> nothing I do can get any other result than opening the launcher
<rusty49> I'm using 10.04
<rusty49> xubuntu - not zubuntu -
<Sysi> right click → add, command is propably name of program
<rusty49> I tried with right-click but it doesn't go to the add command which I know well in Ubuntu
<rusty49> it just opens the program - same as left click
<Sysi> on panel, not menu
<rusty49> aaa
<rusty49> I see there are stuff there - will have a look - thanx
<rusty49> it worked
<rusty49> another question - with open office the top panel of OO is so dark I cannot see the commandline panel at the top
<rusty49> I know it is there and I can use it but is there a way to get it lighter?  -  i'm no programmer so have little knowledge of command line
<rusty49> eg.  going to 'file' is ok because it is far left, but going to edit and tools etc is guesswork at present
<Sysi> shimmer guys ^
<rusty49> what's that?
<Sysi> !shimmer
<rusty49> the name of the file is white on black on my screen
<Sysi> project creating theme used in xubuntu
<rusty49> oooo
<rusty49> where should I go under applications?
<rusty49> nothing under themes and tweaks
<Sysi> try using different theme?
<rusty49> not that familiar with themes - where should I go for themes? is it under 'settings'?
<Sysi> settings → appearance
<rusty49> OK - there now
<rusty49> I see the words 'style' - that it?
<rusty49> as part of customising desktop?
<Sysi> click some theme on list and see
<rusty49> jip - that makes the difference - again = thanx
<rusty49> now I can see what is on the screen :-)
<rusty49> on my desktop I only have the one written topic in the top panel -> applications
<rusty49> is that part of xubuntu? not having systems and places such as Ubuntu there?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> you can add title to places-plugin
<Sysi> (make it visible)
<rusty49> no, not that I used it in the past
<rusty49> but I did use system a lot
<rusty49> places not used in past
<rusty49> when I click the ?mark on panel at left it tries to open in firefox but doesn't find anything - 'file not found'
<rusty49> even if I were on Internet
<Sysi> something wrong with command, i assume FF is installed?
<Sysi> or do you mean help isn't found?
<rusty49> firefox works well
<Sysi> i've never even tried that help
<rusty49> the help is not found - prosuming that the ?mark stands for 'help' - at far left of top panel
<rusty49> help! - I have created a new user along with a password - it accepts my passsword for new user but then askes for a (current) UNIX password
<rusty49> nothing i do will accept the password
<rusty49> so 1st password accepted for new user, but asks for unix password - the wording includes 'changing password'
<rusty49> result is I cannot enter the system as the new user
<rusty49> no, not correct - I have now tried a longer password (as part of the unix password) and it opened the system
<rusty49> but then my problem is that the longer password is to difficult for a young kid for whom i am setting up the system
<rusty49> so now I have changed the password!  the old password does not work anymore
<TheSheep> you can always change the password with: sudo passwd username
<TheSheep> then it won't ask for the old one
<rusty49> will try
<TheSheep> (but it will ask for your own password for sudo, of course)
<rusty49> result;  user is not in sudoers file
<Sysi> login as yourself and then
<rusty49> should i not be in the main user space? ie, log out and log in as main user
<rusty49> will try
<rusty49> as main user it now asks for the new unix password
<TheSheep> replace 'username' with the name of the user whose password you want to change
<TheSheep> rusty49: even with sudo?
<rusty49> I need it to be short
<rusty49> it worked correctly this time
<rusty49> I still have my admin password and now have a short password for the child
<antIP> HI, all. I'm thinking about installing xubuntu 10.10 this time around. I'm trying to increase speed and productivity. Does gnome-do work in xubuntu? Or is there a similar package for xubuntu?
<Sysi> yes, it works
<antIP> Sysi: Thanks.
<rusty49> I see that there is a great setting for a new user - eg in my case a small child - under users there is a setting for not using a password at all
<antIP> Sysi: Are there any "draw backs" to xubuntu that a gnome user should know about before switching? Something I haven't probably thought of?
<Sysi> idk what you like or need
<antIP> rusty49: That doesn't sound very good. No password?
<Sysi> for login you can set that
<rusty49> yes - but for a child of 3 it seems ok
<Sysi> otherly i really don't recommend
<rusty49> my own password is still intact
<antIP> rusty49: My daughter is 3 and runs a Linux mint laptop. I'm trying to teach her how to use the password. I don't think I would ever let her run without it.
<antIP> Sysi: I'm sorry, were you responding to me earlier?
<antIP> Sysi: When you said "What you like or need"...?
<Sysi> yes
<antIP> oh
<Sysi> idk for i don't knoe
<Sysi> *know
<antIP> right
<rusty49> there are safeguards in the new user setting - so child cannot change settings or go on internet etc
<rusty49> do give advise if you feel it is not good
<antIP> Well, I use VLC, Hulu Desktop, Audacity, Gimp, Inkscape, Chrome, Dropbox, Gwibber, Skype. I assume they all play nicely on xfce.  To be honest, I'm sort of new to Linux in general. I'm not entirely sure what separates Gnome from XFCE besides file manager, panel, default programs. Pretty much everthing that is GTK based should run fine, right?
<rusty49> advice
<antIP> rusty49: Hmm. I'm not familiar with those safeguards. Good ideas. I personally wouldn't let me daughter play around on her laptop without password protection. She doesn't do much besides watch movies.
<rusty49> the qimo group of edu-games are nice!
<Sysi> antIP: basically everything from repositories run fine
<antIP> You guys won't believe the speeds I was getting when I downloaded SuperOS 10.10 earlier via torrent. I was using put.io and downloaded 1.6 gb in apx 1 minute. It was crazy. They must have a lot of seeders on that torrent.
<antIP> Sysi: Ok. thanks. I figured.
<antIP> Sysi: Appreciate it. I'm going to install xubuntu right now and test play with it a bit. I have a feeling I'm going to really like it for it's simplicity and light weight. I should throw it on my laptop too.
<rusty49> antIP, as I have done yesterday
<rusty49> so now I'm getting to know the system lol
<antIP> Sysi rusty49 - laters
<rusty49> bye
<knome> Sysi, ?
<Sysi> knome: known issue with OOo?
<knome> Sysi, well ooo is problematic in terms of theming
<xubuntu121> sry, any1 who know where i can get get graphic-drivers  for my ati radeon 9600 gpu???
<Sysi> old card?
<xubuntu121> yeah ,very old
<Sysi> it should work by default as well as it is gonna work
<xubuntu121> it works okay, but i would like to have graphic-acceleration (for cairo-dock)
<Sysi> enable compositing in window manager tweaks and it should work
<xubuntu121> okay, i will try as the installtion finished
<solotim> Hello, group. My thunar does work properly due to the reported bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exo/+bug/520118?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520118 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "thunar select freezes after using mouse to select folders ("detailed view" mode)" [Low,Triaged]
<solotim> How can I update my thunar to the latest bug-free release? Thanks.
<charlie-tca> Simply pick a different mode in under view
<solotim> charlie-tca, are you talking with me? I prefer the 'detailed list' mode
<charlie-tca> You can use compact view to navigate, switch to detailed view in the folder you need to see things in, then switch back to navigate again
<charlie-tca> yes, solotim.
<solotim> yes, I know that. but I noticed that that bug has been fixed, and why can't I get the latest release?
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<solotim> Lucid
<charlie-tca> That bug showed up in 10.04, and was fixed in 10.04
<solotim> But I'm in 10.04 now.
<solotim> I apt-get upgrade instantly.
<charlie-tca> Did you run the updates after upgrade?
<solotim> sure.
<solotim> no, update before upgrade...
<charlie-tca> After upgrading, try running updates again. Maybe one is missing
<solotim> oh? I'll see
<solotim> no, nothing new to upgrade..
<charlie-tca> This is the Xubuntu PPA -  https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ppa
<solotim> what does PPA stand for?
<charlie-tca> Thunar in 10.04 should be 1.0.1, as shown under Help
<charlie-tca> That's the latest packages for xubuntu, not necessarily released yet.
<solotim> oh, thank you.
<charlie-tca> You want the latest thunar, that is where it will be if it is packaged for Xubuntu
<solotim> good, I'm trying..
<charlie-tca> solotim: Warning! If it breaks your installation, you may be on your own to try and fix it again
<solotim> charlie-tca: thank you for the warning,
<solotim> but what's the worst thing could happen?
<charlie-tca> Well, it could not work at all due to package non-compatiblity
<charlie-tca> Thunar is involved in showing your desktop
<solotim> charlie-tca: Thank you very much. I maybe have found where my problem is. I added lucid-updates to source.list and run apt-get update/upgrade again, there are tons of upgrades my system should perform...
<charlie-tca> Great!
<charlie-tca> that should fix it without having to use the latest unstalbe
<charlie-tca> s/unstalbe/unstable
<solotim> :) Yes. Thank you again...
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu Open Week - Ask Mark Shuttleworth on now, xubuntu session will be at 15:00 UTC, 1 hour away
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jurgen> question, if I update my xubuntu distro (have 9.10 now on server) do i need to save any files from the OS before in order for my data array to still build/work in the new distro (os isnt on array)
<jurgen> using mdadm for array
<Dracari> i had xubuntu installed on my laptop long ago.  but it had an broadcom 4318 Wifi card and i cant remember what i had to do to make it work.
<Dracari> i recently replaced the HDD and Just finished installing Xubuntu 10.04
<charlie-tca> jurgen: raid is a difficult thing. Mighjt ask in #ubuntu-server about it, though. They probably know more than we do
<charlie-tca> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dracari> thanks :3
<jurgen> charlie-tca: in ubuntu-server they said "that shouldn't be necessary, but as always, keep a backup somewhere in case things go bad"
<charlie-tca> Well, I could of said that much
<jurgen> yes :p I guess since theres no mdadm channel ill never know
<jurgen> guess ill have to risk it
<charlie-tca> good luck with it
<jurgen> the irony is im forced to do a dist upgrade because I broke something in my last upgrade
<thiefy> what  is the user / pass to the 10.10 live cd?
<charlie-tca> Um, shouldn't need one. Try a blank user, hit enter, password "ubuntu"
<thiefy> didn't work.
<charlie-tca> reboot?
<charlie-tca> The only time I saw that in 10.10 was when the stuff starting in parallel got confused. A restart made it work again
<thiefy> why won't it just boot into the OS?
<Sysi> it should
<thiefy> I have mint fluxbox installed is all and want to try xubuntu as fluxbox is not stable enough.
<thiefy> I rebooted.
<thiefy> now it has booted into the OS. wierd. 	    thanks for the help.
<jessejazza> just installing xubuntu 10.10 - has it changed much since the last revision
<Sysi> new bugs :P
<jessejazza> what like?
<Sysi> new theme and some programs changed
<jessejazza> have they removed the bulk file rename.
<sml1226> Anybody know why I'd be getting "Failed to mount "94G Volume". The enclosing drive for the volume is locked" when trying to reformat most of a drive?
<charlie-tca> Is it mounted already? Is it used for a swap partition?
<charlie-tca> Is there an logical partition with the swap partition in it?
<sml1226> It's set to a primary partition, and it won't do anything after formatting in gparted
<charlie-tca> You have to unmount it if you formatted it in gparted.
<sml1226> It was never mounted in the first place
<charlie-tca> If you format in gparted, I think it does automatically mount them after formatting
<sml1226> yeah it tried, but thats where the error came up
<sml1226> if i use "mount /dev/sda3 /dev" I should see the drive listed in /dev afterward, right?
<charlie-tca> I have never attempted to mount a drive in /dev . I don't know if it is possible
<sml1226> Ok well, I've tried /mnt as well, and nothing happens either way.
<sml1226> If I open the /mnt folder after using the command, it shows the drive capacity, but it remains at that capacity with a second partition of the same size mounted along with it. So it appears to be mounting, it just refuses to show anything to prove this graphically
<circuitmenace> Hi all... I'm usuing xubuntu 10.10 in virtual machines (plural) and wondering how to disable the screen saver by bash script. It's stealing precious cpu cycles.
#xubuntu 2010-10-15
<likemindead> part
<arturorene> hello
<arturorene> is this channel engish or spanish
<arturorene> anybody here
<charlie-tca> Hello, arturorene . this is an english channel.
<charlie-tca> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<charlie-tca> You can use whichever one you want to.
<arturorene> I will try english
<charlie-tca> okay
<arturorene> ok, I have a problem
<arturorene> I have a mini-netbook
<arturorene> with windows CE
<arturorene> I need a linux OS for that
<arturorene> I am even not sure about the capacity
<charlie-tca> Sounds like a good candidate for either the Ubuntu Netbook edition or Xubuntu.
<arturorene> I think is less than 1g
<charlie-tca> xubuntu might be too much, though
<arturorene> that mini came from china, so maybe could be a fake
<charlie-tca> Netbook edition is made for those small machines. It tries to keep the display down for them, too.
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> hmm, could be a fake.
<arturorene> I mean, maybe only have 500 mb
<arturorene> but I am not sure
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu will work, I think. but I think the netbook edition is better, because of the screen size
<arturorene> the only access I have is trough windows CE and I don't trust in what it say
<charlie-tca> heh, I don't run windows at all, myself
<arturorene> because that mini don't have bios. Do you know where can I find any idea on how to install ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> let me look
<arturorene> this version of ubuntu run on any procesor?
<charlie-tca> any intel processor
<charlie-tca> !netbook
<arturorene> my is ARM
<charlie-tca> Take a look at - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes/es
<charlie-tca> I think there is a special version for ARM
<arturorene> ok
<charlie-tca> That should help you to at least find the right version.
<arturorene> thank you so much charlie for all your support and help
<charlie-tca> you are welcome. Good luck with that mini.
<arturorene> thank you again
<rick_> hello?
<rick_> i just switched from ubuntu to xubuntu (fresh install), and I dont seem to have permissions on my own computer.
<rick_> i'm just trying to adjust swappiness and add themes, but it's not working.  anyone know why?
<moetunes> are you using   sudo   ?
<rick_> yes
<rick_> well no, gksudo
<moetunes> are you trying to edit a file - gksudo mousepad /path/to/file
<rick_> i'm typing gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<rick_> it's not opening with that command though.  when i navigate to the /etc folder manually i can open the config file, but it won't let me save any changes.
<moetunes> gedit doesn't come with xubuntu by default - use mousepad instead :]
<rick_> let me try that...
<rick_> ah, i'm retarded.  thanks buddy!
<moetunes> np :]
<rick_> last question....I need to make sure I DO NOT put a # before vm.swappiness=10.  correct?
<moetunes> correct in a file like that # is a comment
<moetunes> which means the line will be ignored
<rick_> done. thanks friend. #xubuntu is much more gentlemanly than #ubuntu.  bit of a madhouse on that side.
<rick_> have a good night. i'm off.
<moetunes> bye
<visitor1> is there a place where programms log? my mathemtica doesnt start anymore, i can see a process in top and it starts in terminal but not the usual way
<Sysi> maybe something hidden in your home folder or /var/log/
<visitor1> cant find, in var log are a lot of different logs
<Balsaq> the dew lay heavy upon the remote rainforest canopy known as...xubuntu!
<visitor1> tried booting with the last kernel, doesnt start still
<visitor1> strange stuff
<Rusty49> Sysi, morning
<Rusty49> and any other around
<Rusty49> need advice!  the top and bottom panels disappeared in the night - how to replace them?
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Rusty49> on the desktpo
<Rusty49> desktop
<Rusty49> they are back - thanx
<Rusty49> it helped :-)
<Rusty49> any idea what I did to lose them - so I don't do it again?
<Rusty49> Sysi, your reference to '!panels' - what do you refer to?
<Sysi> ahem?
<Sysi> that's common issue
<Sysi> bot knows
<Rusty49> ooo
<Rusty49> Sysi,  can I call up the discussions I have here - as future reference? can I somehow look it up later?
<Rusty49> I have saved this one
<Sysi> see message you received after joining
<Sysi> or query with bot
<Rusty49> I have a lot to learn still - do not understand regarding bot
<Sysi> /msg ubottu hi
<Rusty49> I wanted yesterdays advice again
<Sysi> after joining you got message about logging?
<bazhang> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Rusty49> I will show you what I got - if it copies
<Sysi> i like that "command"..
<Rusty49> no - cannot copy
<Rusty49> 1st is topic
<Rusty49> then welcome
<Rusty49> I hear of logging and understand idea, - I am not english speaking + do not know programming
<Rusty49> so I do not know where to go or look
<Sysi> !1984 | Rusty49
<ubottu> Rusty49: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bazhang> Rusty49, the 1984 link above
<Rusty49> sorry - what do I do with the 1984 link above?
<Sysi> the past is there
<bazhang> read it
<Rusty49> how do I access it? I do not understand
<bazhang> click the link
<Rusty49> OK
<bazhang> find #xubuntu channel for the date you wish and read
<Rusty49> I see it now - thanx
<bazhang> welcome
<babar_> Hi
<babar_> Anyone there?
 * knome is hiding
<babar_> Can anyone tell me, how to connect to onther pc on LAN?
<knome> which way?
<knome> browse files? ssh?
<babar_> I want to connect with lan
<knome> windows or ubuntu?
<babar_> I am new to xubuntu
<babar_> ubuntu
<babar_> I can do it from lubuntu baut not from xubuntu.
<babar_> *but
<babar_> Can anyone tell me, how to connect to onther pc on LAN?
<TheSheep> babar_: 'connect' in what way?
<TheSheep> babar_: you can ssh into it, for example
<babar_> I want to browse files
<TheSheep> ok, use system->gigolo
<babar_> Then
<babar_> Then?
<TheSheep> switch to the 'network' tab in it, and you should see the computers listed
<babar_> I could not find any network tab.
<TheSheep> on the left side of the panel
<TheSheep> vertical tabs
<TheSheep> babar_: http://sheep.art.pl/misc/gigolo.png
<babar_> TheSheep: http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10152010-042233pm.php
<TheSheep> babar_: which xubuntu is it?
<babar_> 10.10
<TheSheep> enable the side panel with view->side panel
<babar_> Oh!
<babar_> Thanks. I have got that.
<TheSheep> sorry, I have a little non-default settings
<Ileden_> How can I install encoding support for MP3 - i would like to convert some files from my ogg music collection to mp3. I've tried sox, ffmpeg, soundconverter, all fail. I've added the medibuntu repositories, and installed lame.
<bazhang> sound converter failed?
<TheSheep> I think you need the gstreamer-something
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ileden> bazhang: soundconverter said "lame" element not found, disabling MP3
<bazhang> Ileden, tried installing lame?
<Ileden> yes, same message
<Ileden> but I'll read through the RestrictedFormats... funny i never encountered that with my googling
<bazhang> libmp3lame0  that installed ?
<evtl> why my xubuntu did not update to 10.10? :c thought it ask me if i want to?
<evtl> (support in german prefered)
<evtl> :>
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<evtl> ty
<bazhang> check to make sure it does not check for LTS only
<Sysi> if your current system works, i recommend staying in it
<evtl> it hang up after a few min viewing a video
<evtl> :(
<evtl> first time i use linux
<Ileden> wow, thats pretty bad. and unusual
<evtl> that hanging or that i use linux but now
<Ileden> bazhang: i'll try installing the whole set from xubuntu-restricted-extras, see if that does the job
<Ileden> evtl: hanging :)
<evtl> ^^
<evtl> where i can check the options for LTS?
<bazhang> update-manager?
<Ileden> evtl: system->update manager
<evtl> think i found it
<Ileden> evtl: did that fix the issue? does your system now ask if you want to upgrade to 10.10?
<evtl> had to restart
<evtl> :(
<evtl> yeah found it
<evtl> should i install a antivirusprogram? if yes, which?
<bazhang> evtl, no need
<evtl> but i heard of more virus?
<evtl> :x
<bazhang> no
<evtl> k
<Sysi> you basically *can't* get your linux broken/unsafe if you don't browse internet logged in as root and install random software from internet
<Ileden> nobody cares to write linux viruses. The platform is more secure so it's harder, and it has minimal amount of users. Compare this to the wide open world of silly windows users who click through any security warning - its just so much worth the effort
<Sysi> i'm almost eagerly waiting for first osx-viruses
<evtl> ^^
<evtl> this is my windows 7 pc :x
<Sysi> i have 7 installed but i forgot it often, never using it
<Ileden> Nothing (technically) wrong with Windows 7, as long as you know what you're doing.
<Sysi> but usability..
<evtl> all in all i like win7
<bazhang> and DRM..
<Ileden> like, not open random attachments, and install whatever programs you encounter from the net
<evtl> much more than vista
<evtl> and xp
<Ileden> bazhang: yes, that's more of an ethical than technical problem.
<Sysi> i could use 7, i don't want to
<Sysi> Ileden: it can be technical problem
<evtl> the main reason for me is, that iam not so ambitious to make alle programs i need run on linux^^
<Ileden> Sysi: well, it of course could be if implemented wrong. but as long as it does what's intended, its an ethical problem to me
<Ileden> probably the best "security" feature of linux is that software is installed from verified packages via unified package management.
<Sysi> i wish DRM worked always as it should
<Ileden> Sysi: well, i don't think it's very broken in Win7... thouhg not really an expert on that
<Sysi> not very badly i think
<Ileden> TheSheep: Hey! thanks for the restrictedformats link, ffmpeg started to work!
<Ileden> bazhang: could be what i was missing was the library you suggested, which probably was includedn in the restricteformats package.
<bazhang> Ileden, could be
<Dortmunter> hi
<Dortmunter> what is the minimal ram requested to instalel xubuntu ?
<evtl> my laptop has 500
<evtl> mb
<bazhang> 256?
<charlie-tca> and let it work - 256MB for one app at a time
<Dortmunter> how would it work with 256?
<Dortmunter> ok
<charlie-tca> slow
<Dortmunter> thanks
<willie_> Hello
<Guest43297> Hello
<likemindead> facepalm.png
<evtl> my system crashes after nearly 2min of viewing a video, and idea why?
<vidd> evtl, how much ram?
<evtl> ~500
<vidd> and is it your system or the video play that crashes?
<evtl> the system
<evtl> freezed screen
<vidd> does the data dump tell you anything?
<vidd> oh....
<vidd> thats not a "chrash"
<evtl> now trying VLC
<evtl> hm
<evtl> crashed after 4 sec
<evtl> not crashed <.<
<evtl> freezed
<vidd> how many applications are you running?
<evtl> only the video
<evtl> i installed linux a few days ago
<vidd> what kind of video are you trying to view?
<evtl> and did nothing with it
<evtl> .avi
<evtl> just updated it
<vidd> did you install the .avi plugin for your viewer? (dunno if .avi plugin is installed by default)
<evtl> if not i wouldnt be able to view it or?
<vidd> i use gxine to view videos because its the lightest player that i found....
<vidd> how does your system resources look without the video player running?
<evtl> where can i see it with linux?
<vidd> applications->system->system monitor
<evtl> only one proces sis running
<evtl> the system monitor^^
<evtl> ~15-20%
<vidd> i dont care about that....
<vidd> on the resouces tab....
<vidd> memory and swap
<evtl> 32,2% 150/465
<evtl> swap 0/1,3GB
<vidd> memory is at 32%
<evtl> yes
<vidd> now...launch your video player (dont select the video to play, just open the player)
<evtl> 34%
<evtl> with VLC 33,5%
<vidd> run the video in windowed mode (not fullscreen)
<evtl> 46%
<vidd> and is it freezing?
<evtl> not yet
<evtl> runs longer then before
<evtl> than*
<vidd> i always have better video experience on light-weight machines running windowed mode over fullscreen
<vidd> heh...all i have are light-weight machines =]
<vidd> you may also want to look at the CPU section of your system monitor for spikes there
<evtl> spikes?
<vidd> ummm....
<vidd> spikes are when the usage jumps high
<evtl> are
<evtl> a
<evtl> ahh
<evtl> ^^
<evtl> now it works
<evtl> hmm
<vidd> were you watching in fullscreen b4?
<evtl> no
<evtl> i'll do it if iam able to see the whole film now
<evtl> to test
<vidd> then its the "tech phenomenon" ....
<vidd> everything works while the tech is there =]
<evtl> hmm
<evtl> freezed
<evtl> 10:27min
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> what did system monitor show
<evtl> nothing special
<evtl> like before
<vidd> and was it the whole screen that froze or the video that froze?
<evtl> the system freezes
<evtl> cant move the mouse
<vidd> it could be a bad file
<evtl> the video?
<vidd> right
<evtl> i watched different videos
<evtl> and on this computer inwatched them
<evtl> and it worked
<vidd> so on this system, no issues...and on the problem machine all videos freeze?
<evtl> yes
<evtl> all .avi
<evtl> youtube works
<vidd> or just this one vid
<evtl> (but laggy)
<vidd> youtube is flv
<vidd> different file type
<vidd> !avi
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<evtl> maybe i find some .flv
<evtl> ill try it
<evtl> .mpg
<evtl> .mpg feezes too
<vidd> evtl, dunno what to say....
<evtl> ?
<evtl> coz im stupid or dunnoi how to help me with the problem?
<vidd> dunno what to do to fix issue
<evtl> ^^
<evtl> maybe another linux version?
<vidd> they "it works" system...what OS is on it?
<evtl> win7^^
<vidd> ok
<vidd> so it probably is a plugin issue
<evtl> with avi & mpg
<evtl> ?
<vidd> i dont know how to install the plugins for the video players you use....
<evtl> ^^
<vidd> i use gxine and libxine plugins and have no problems
<vidd> but "standard" *buntu use gstreamer plugins
<evtl> i searched for gxine but found no exe :x
<evtl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gxine
<evtl> ?
<chowder> I want to create a custom session that shows up everytime I log in. I installed gnome-shell and I'd basically like to be able to choose between a "gnome-shell session" and an xfce session
<chowder> I want to use gnome-shell as my window manager but I'd like to keep using thunar and my existing program
<chowder> sorry, mistyped
<chowder> does anyone have any advice?
<vidd> "sudo apt-get install gxine"
<vidd> and "sudo apt-get install libxine1-all-plugins
<vidd> evtl, you may need to add universe and multiverse sources
<vidd> evtl, as an aside...windows OS's dont play most video codex out-of-the-box either
<evtl> so
<evtl> now gxine
<evtl> :(
<evtl> freezing
<vidd> evtl, now im REALLY at a loss
<evtl> "you may need to add universe and multiverse sources"
<evtl> i didnt do it
<evtl> maybe it helps?
<vidd> no....
<evtl> hm :/
<evtl> maybe i should try another distribution?
<vidd> those sources are for getting applications not in the "main" repos
<vidd> evtl, im suspecting the files may be at cause
<vidd> you can try another distribution, but i suspect you will have the same issues
<Sysi> in a what way it freezes, what graphics card?
<evtl> just a freezed screen
<Sysi> nothing moves?
<evtl> i tried 5 vids
<evtl> nothing
<Sysi> something on ~/.xsession-errors ?
<evtl> where i find that?
<TheSheep> in your home directory
<TheSheep> it's a file
<Sysi> ~/ for home
<evtl> there is just the userfolder
<vidd> evtl, click "view" "show hidden"
<evtl> yeah, nothing^^
<evtl> ah
<evtl> in the userfolder
<evtl> :>
<evtl> xsession-errors.old
<evtl> do u want it?
<Sysi> you could pastebin it
<evtl> i do it
<evtl> http://nopaste.info/2846c9fc13.html
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek next session in 4 minutes -
<charlie-tca> session is "Have you tried turning it off and then on again?"
<charlie-tca> This should be a great session!
<Sysi> evtl: i can't see exact problem, but lots of warnings
<evtl> :/
<xubuntu385> привет всем!
<Sysi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vidd> Sysi, your ability to recognize languages amazes me =]
<Sysi> :D
<charlie-tca> me too
<saul> Hi is anyone here that can help me with some problems I am having with my xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sysi> all of us.
<saul> ok I can not get the log in and log out sound to work on my Dell laptop can you tell me where I go to enable log in sounds? I already have gone to the log in screen properties and ticked the box that says enable log in sounds but still it is silent when I start up xubuntu
<saul> Also can you tell me where I would go to find where you can select even sounds like the error wave or any other wave or ogg sound event files?
<saul> guess not
<aubrey616> i verified a problem with 10.10 in #ubuntu, the wireless driver ath9k for atheros wireless pci is somewhat faulty
<aubrey616> anyone else recognized this problem ?
<Sivarts> I have a problem: My computer has onboard intel video and I want to use a pci nvidia card -- problem is bios doesn't let you disable onboard, but lets you set the priority of PCI card to be higher - this results in a kernel panic crash when I try to boot any kind of linux because it sees both cards. How can I make it only see my PCI card and not my onboard?
<Sysi> maybe if you blacklisted intel driver(s)
<Sivarts> Sysi so my understanding is install Xubuntu with onboard, blacklist intel?, put in new video card, switch bios to make video card higher priority and boot up with monitor connected to new card?
<Sivarts> do I need to install any nvidia drivers before I put in the card?
<Sivarts> and what module do I blacklist, I tried intel_agp and that didn't seem todo it
<Sysi> nvidia should work somewhat well by default
<Sysi> you could maybe somehow see from livecd what driver is used
<Sivarts> kk any idea how to tell?
<Sysi> i really don't know, but after thinking, something with modprobe or lsof might work like that
#xubuntu 2010-10-16
<rick_> i just installed xubu 10.10 on my acer aspire 5100.  suspend/hibernate doesn't work.  any fixes?
<linuxarrow> suspend hibernate doesn't appear at all in my menu and methinks that xfce doesn't have those options
<linuxarrow> I have log out turn off and restart
<beardygnome> linuxarrow: yeah, me too
<beardygnome> used to have them in lucid, but never used them...
<Nintnint> is no one alive on freenode tonight
<Nintnint> person
<Nintnint> hi
<Nintnint> i'm having an issue
<Nintnint> i tried to install mintmenu to get the awesome menu with xfce but now xfce just won't run
<linuxarrow> If you want the awesome mint menu maybe try linux mint xfce and get the complete deal, and soon they will have the maverick compatible version...just a thought
<Nintnint> NO THAT WON'T WORK
<linuxarrow> Ok just a suggestion I have installed many versions if i found something don't work right or reinstall what you do have. Just a friendly suggestion no need for shouting.
<Nintnint> I"M NOT SHOUTING I"M CRUISIN FOR CHICKS
<Nintnint> nah i'm just kiddin
<Nintnint> i'm watchin close encounters for the first time
<linuxarrow> I can't help you there since xubuntu is babe enough for me
<bazhang> Nintnint, please stay on topic
<Nintnint> actually i use linux mint debian
<bazhang> thats not supported here
<Nintnint> isn't this #linuxmintdebian?
<bazhang> !mintsupport > Nintnint
<ubottu> Nintnint, please see my private message
<bazhang> Nintnint, you know its not
<linuxarrow> With what version are you chatting with
<Nintnint> oh i'm on windows xp right now
<bazhang> Nintnint, any support questions related to xubuntu then?
<linuxarrow> I used to use pirate xp on this computer but xp is getting old and much more dull than xubuntu and not as fast on this 8 yr old box
<Nintnint> i don't use xubuntu
<bazhang> lets take chat to #xubuntu-offtopic please
<linuxarrow> Well said bazhang and thanks
<solotim> hello. can anyone tell me where the default location of wallpaper is?
<solotim> thanks
<Balsaq> good morning Lords of the Code...
<Balsaq> is it ok if in just make my swap partition 2 gb?
<Balsaq> i really dont want to make it 7 gb just beacuse i have 3.5 gb of ram?
<Balsaq> is there some issue with having a perfect ratio?
<Balsaq> or is it just a matter of not running out of virtual memory?
<CloseYetFar> it should be fine
<CloseYetFar> my swap is almost never used
<Khedron> Balsaq: it's an old theory when ram was expensive, double the physical, with 3.5 you could probably just turn it off entirely
<CloseYetFar> yea i have never used more then 1 gig of swap and I have 2 gigs of ram
<CloseYetFar> I would set 2 gigs of swap, you may need it if you plan to run virtual machines
<Khedron> some video editing stuff uses lots too, but generally I don't get much swap used
<Khedron> you can of course tune it with 'swappiness' but not really much point
<Balsaq> ok so we all agree 2 gigs of swap is plenty
<CloseYetFar> i cant see you system needed anymore then that
<Balsaq> i mean i really want it to run all in ram
<Balsaq> if i could make it
<Balsaq> i accidentally forgot it on this machine and it ended up at 653 swap on its own somehow
<Balsaq> it must require a lil bit
<Balsaq> ill go woth 2
<Balsaq> thanks
<Balsaq> with
<CloseYetFar> linux has a tendency to use all of its ram and use as little of swap as possible
<Balsaq> good
<Balsaq> maybe ill put 4 gigs in then, they tell me windpws wont use it al but maybe linux will
<Balsaq> its 32 bit
<CloseYetFar> is this 32-bit xubuntu?
<Balsaq> yeah
<Balsaq> thats wutni will be putting in the machine i am workin on
<CloseYetFar> i dont think 32-bit OS's can see more then 4 gigs of ram
<Balsaq> i know
<Balsaq> in fact they say windows wont even see 4
<Balsaq> i wonder if buntu can
<Balsaq> so iwas gonna stop at 3.5
<CloseYetFar> im pretty use its a 32bit thing
<CloseYetFar> i think 32bit can not address above 4 gigs
<CloseYetFar> yea, do 2^32 on a calculator, the answer is the highest number 32bit can support
<Balsaq> so u mean it will only use 2 gigs?
<CloseYetFar> i think with 32bit xubuntu you can only get access to a little over 3.5 gigs of ram
<Balsaq> hmm tempting to do 4 then
<Balsaq> they tell me windows will only see 3-3.5
<Balsaq> so i was gonna do 3.5
<CloseYetFar> for swap?
<Balsaq> no for ram
<Balsaq> im gonna do 2gb swap
<Balsaq> just for hooo hahs
<CloseYetFar> set it up and if it only sees part of the ram try the 64bit version of xubuntu
<CloseYetFar> is it intel or amd?
<Balsaq> cani do 64 buntu on a partition wit h32 bit windows?
<Balsaq> its intel
<Balsaq> wow never thought of 65 bit buntu
<Balsaq> 64*
<Balsaq> is there driver issues w/ 64 bit buntu?
<CloseYetFar> i really dont know, i have never used it
<Balsaq> cos i get around good on 32 bit
<Balsaq> i dont use 64 bit xp pro becasue i know the driver supposrt isnt there
<CloseYetFar> to be honest i think 4 gigs of ram is plenty
<Balsaq> yeah me too
<CloseYetFar> i would just go with 32bit
<Balsaq> its just gotten so cheap for this ole boat
<Balsaq> the ram went down in price
<CloseYetFar> heh yea but some times i add ram and do not see any speed increase
<Balsaq> i got 2 gigs on this one
<Balsaq> seems fine
<Balsaq> but i think ram helps future proof the machine
<CloseYetFar> xubuntu runs fast, even on my netbook
<Balsaq> yeah i was running it on 512 for a year or so
<Balsaq> ran great
<Balsaq> now i have been messin with ubuntu
<Balsaq> can all 3 buntus be installed on one HD?
<CloseYetFar> yea
<Balsaq> i may try that on my big HD
<Balsaq> never tried kubuntu
<CloseYetFar> its just a kde gui
<CloseYetFar> i would just download the cd and run it off the cd to try it
<Balsaq> well i had pclinuxos  in kde once for a while
<Balsaq> loooked like the same thing
<Balsaq> was nice but...odd
<Balsaq> the names of the files were kinda weird
<CloseYetFar> i use vmware to try out software and OS's
<Balsaq> nice lookin though
<Balsaq> i have never done vm ware i gotta try it
<djogli> hi, im using xubuntu 10.04, one key on my laptop is not working, so i used xmodmap to turn it off, but how to add it to run on start up, i added it to rc.local but it gives error unable to open dispay ''
<Sysi> xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap ; mousepad .Xmodmap
<Sysi> then edit that file
<Sysi> oh well, no need for  editing if you do it first with xmodmap
<Sysi> just: xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap should do it
<djogli> will it work on other terminals, F1, F2 and so on
<Sysi> just for X11
<Sysi> ..i think
<Sysi> you could maybe put it to ~/.bash_profile
<Sysi> it could work from crontab too
<djogli> where to add .Xmodmap
<djogli> to my home dir?
<Sysi> there
<Sysi> that line i gave prints it there
<djogli> yes, if i execute it from home dir
<djogli> so it will work only when i log in ?
<Sysi> yes
<djogli> :S that can be problem. password typing
<Sysi> (by default you are on home folder when you open terminal :)
<djogli> i needed to check
<Sysi> i don't quite know how would it work on deeper level
<djogli> hm can i edit some key map file for X11 that makes this
<djogli> i mean that is used by default
<rem0te> Hi
<rem0te> I'm having some problems installing my xubuntu.
<rem0te> Can someone help me out there?
<jessejazza> Installed Xubuntu 10.10 yesterday. Found that it didn't shutdown - anyone else had this problem [md5sum checked]. Downloaded 10.04 and it was fine. any ideas?
<jessejazza> thanks
<leoquant> jessejazza, maybe via acpi=force
<leoquant> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<leoquant> in /etc/default/grub
<tarek> hi people, i have the following dmesg output http://pastebin.com/QamFWmy3
<tarek> is that normal
<tarek> ?
<Khedron> tarek: no, it's crashing
<tarek> Khedron: so what is this npviewer.bin
<tarek> ??
<leoquant> flash
<Khedron> firefoxs plug for flash I think
<leoquant> yep
<tarek> ok
<Khedron> there's not really a lot you can do about it, flash is binary only
<Khedron> tarek: but from a quick google, you aren't alone
<tarek> :)
<Khedron> bug in flash, unsurprisingly
<tarek> is there some possibility to make a shortcut or link to a ftp address that appears like a folder and automatically builds up the ftp conneciton?
<tarek> Khedron:?
<tarek> Khedron:is there some possibility to make a shortcut or link to a ftp address that appears like a folder and automatically builds up the ftp conneciton?
<Khedron> hmm
<Khedron> possibly with the create url link, right click on the desktop
<Khedron> but I can't say I've tried it
<tarek> tried that but it will open the browser
<Khedron> I don't think thunar can natively do it
<tarek> i googeled that and it confirms that
<Khedron> wait, gigolo can do that I think
<Khedron> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/gigolo
<Khedron> not an especially elegant solution though
<tarek> Khedron:is ok installed nautilus :)
<Khedron> lol
<Khedron> probably easier :)
<tarek> Khedron: me again :), wanted to know how to tell xubuntu explicitly use nautilus?
<tarek> i used the apt-get remove command but xubuntu somehow starts thunar
<Khedron> tarek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4490813&postcount=2
<tarek> thanks
<jessejazza> leoquant: thanks i'll have a look
<sebsebseb> Hi
<moonwatcher> hello everyone
<moonwatcher> anyone can help me out with empathy
<moonwatcher> I am using EVDO modem, browsing works but not empathy
<moonwatcher> I am using gppp to connect not nm-applet
<moonwatcher> I have tried to find empathy in gconf-editor and can not find Empathy on te app list
<Thermi> hi
<Thermi> i just noticed that the windowsymbols have changed D_
<Thermi> D:
<Thermi> where can i get the old set of symbols?
<Thermi> from 10.04
<knome> Thermi, use the albatross xfce theme
<Thermi> k
<Thermi> i mean the close/minimize/maximize etc symbols
<knome> yes
<knome> me too
<Thermi> but they don't change
<Thermi> they stay the same - at any theme
<Sysi> window manager settings
<knome> Thermi, settings -> window manager -> tab "style" ?
<Thermi> let's see
<Thermi> yay
<Thermi> that did it
<Thermi> thyx
<Thermi> thx
 * Thermi gives knome a free hug
<knome> Thermi, well, thanks. and have fun
<Thermi> i will :>
 * likemindead likes the Basix window manager theme.
 * Thermi plays a bit around with different versions of Linux in his many vms
<Thermi> :
<Thermi> ;>
<likemindead> Err... scratch that, it's the Biz theme.
<Sysi> atm oxygen on kde on suse
 * Thermi tries out Kubuntu 64 bit in his vm
<Thermi> my current opinion is XFCE > GNOME >KDE
<Thermi> D:
<evtl> :/
<evtl> but my xubuntu is freezing when i watch a video
<evtl> :(
<Thermi> bad :/
 * Thermi thinks that KDE looks a bit like OSX D:
<Sysi> osx might be useable
<knome> Sysi, you know well, #xubuntu-offtopic is free for you to use ;]
<Sysi> great!
<knome> have to admit the channel is pretty dead
<Guest61561> bonjour
<Guest61561> je viens d'installer xubuntu mais j'ai des problème avec vga
<Guest61561> il y a qqun ?
<Sysi> this is english channel, #ubuntu-fr should know about xubuntu too
<Guest61561> hello, I just installed xubuntu on a notbook( pockard bell dot M fr / 030) but I have problem with graphics card
<neriukas> what's problems?
<Guest61561> is that it is not the driver of the graphics card.
<neriukas> i don't know, but i think drivers can get ubuntu from internet
<Guest61561> are you know wiche vertion of linux is more adapted for notbooks ?
<Sysi> all use same linux kernel
<neriukas> for norteook? i know ubuntu version for notebooks :)
<Sysi> what problem you're having?
<Sysi> ..what's notbook? (seems not typo)
<neriukas> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ >> look down for notebook version ;)
<Guest61561> MY MINI-COMPUTER is a Packard Bell (cpu intel atom)
<Sysi> intel graphics?
<Guest61561> yes
<Sysi> they should work as well as possible by default
<Guest61561> PACKARD BELL  Netbook Dot-M.FR/030 - Intel Atom Z520 (1,33 Ghz) -cpu Intel Atom Z520 (1,33 Ghz) - Ecran 11,6'' TFT WXGA Diamond View Led - Résolution 1366 x 768 pixels - 1024 Mo -  hd 160 Go - Chipset Intel® Graphics US15W -- Windows XP Familiale
<Guest61561> but there are not draver for us15w :(
<Sysi> so what's problem?
<Guest61561>  I just installed xubuntu on a notbook( pockard bell dot M fr / 030) but I have problem with graphics card
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1060509
<Thermi> anyone got an idea, where i can get drivers for my RADEON mobility 9000 ?
<TheSheep> Thermi: system->hardware drivers
<TheSheep> (or Additional Drivers, as it was renamed recently)
<Thermi> it only gives me the option to install a broadcom wireless driver -.-
<EhPrettyEasy> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Neko> did you guys lose your artists for maverick or something?
<Neko> what is with the default desktop background being this goraud shaded circles like a baby did it? (no offense, but the one for karmic was awesome with the little birds..)
<Sysi> Neko: you can change it to that
<Neko> Sysi, I know but.. it's so disappointing :/
<Neko> the gnome guys didn't do much better either with their purple acne
<Sysi> simple is beautiful :P
<Neko> but after the cave painting ibex and the fractal heron...
<Sysi> (i don't like it either) but gtk theme is maybe nicest i've seen
<Neko> ambience?
<Sysi> bluebird
<Neko> apart from moving the buttons to the wrong side I do appreciate what they did for gnome, for xfce it does look significantly cleaner too
<Sysi> i've always used custom theme, exept now with kde
<Neko> but on top of this finger painting backdrop.. you are distracted from it to that. I put the karmic backdrop in and the whole system takes on a whole new feeling like you want to run linux and not run back to windows 7 or mac ;D
<aubrey616> Hello, i have performance problems with wireless driver ath9k for my Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<aubrey616> Anyone care to help solve it or show me how to use a different driver
<aubrey616> Hello [ECHO]
<mark76> I can't. Sorry
<aubrey616> mark76, what keeps you back, national security ?
<mark76> No. I don't use wireless :p
<aubrey616> hehe
<mark76> But I'm sure someone around here must
<Sysi> on what machine you have that wifi card?
<aubrey616> its a Zotac ZBOX (nettop Ion2)
<Sysi> ..why did i have google search for that in autocomplete (on ff startpage)
<aubrey616> ?
<Sysi> just wondering
<aubrey616> its a common search term ?
<aubrey616> you searched for it before .. ?
<aubrey616> Google can now tell you what to search for, or suggest rather ..
<Sysi> "Atheros AR9285 ubuntu", i really wonder why i've searched for that
<aubrey616> correct search terms on the fly
<Sysi> but it's irrelevant
<aubrey616> no its not, its the hardware AR9285
<Sysi> (ff startpage is different)
<aubrey616> ah you mean that, hmm yes
<Sysi> i think you can't do anything about it
<Sysi> does it work on other os?
<aubrey616> Sysi, yes
<Sysi> strange
<aubrey616> Sysi, tried it on both Windows XP and 7, driver works flawless
<aubrey616> its a Linux problem, the driver is shitty imho
<Sysi> how does it work badly on what xubuntu version?
<aubrey616> so i figured i could use some common wifi driver instead of ath9k but i odnt know ubuntu well enough to accomplish that on myself
<aubrey616> Sysi, 10.10
<Sysi> iirc my other laptop uses it, works well
<Sysi> try 10.04
<Sysi> if you haven't already
<aubrey616> yeah, 9.04 (crunchbang) worked well
<aubrey616> problem is i wiped clean disk and reinstalled
<Sysi> it's just downloading :P
<Sysi> you should maybe file a bug
<aubrey616> and i dont want to downgrade to 9.04 or so ,... time consuming
<aubrey616> Sysi, its filed as a bug already, on bugzilla
<Sysi> 9.04 isn't supported for long, 10.04 would be LTS
<Sysi> you can wait until they fix it
<Sysi> idk if you could get and use old kernel
<aubrey616> Sysi, nods, but its not an option for me, ive set up a totally new development environment on 10.10, took me like 10 hours+
<aubrey616> i dont want to do it again ..
<aubrey616> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/518818  <--- the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518818 in Linux "ath9k driver not working properly with AR9285" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<aubrey616> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<aubrey616> ubottu, nods
<aubrey616> goodnight, thanks for help
<Kangarooo> 1542 seez un palidz ar sistemu
<Kangarooo> ups wrong..
<vidd> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Kangarooo> yea yea vidd i know :) using alt+tab i though im back in private where i was writing this :)
<vidd> Kangarooo, french?
<vidd> ah..nvmd then =]
<Sysi> more like spanish?
<Kangarooo> vidd: no.. Latvian
<Sysi> cool
<Sysi> almost worse than finnish
 * vidd has no idea what country that language is in....but suspects midle europe
<Sysi> eastern
<Sysi> (#offtopic)
<Kangarooo> Heres example :) mums ir Neo kas uzlauza valsts ienenumu dienesta datubazi tacu vins attaisnots un pat caurspidigums algam uzlikts..
<vidd> Kangarooo, i think im offended...but im not sure .... =]
<vidd> jk
<vidd> anybody got issues needing fixed =]
<Kangarooo> :D no i just said " we have Neo who hacked countrys income municipalities (this i translated really wrong) database but hes let away and even transparency made for salaries.. heres in english more info.. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8533641.stm
<Kangarooo> vidd: yes i would need some help in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kangarooo/Copying im tryng to figure best way ..
<Kangarooo> to copy files with problematic folders..
<Kangarooo> also another problem is catfish.. not working locate
<vidd> dunno about catfish (i only know its good fried in butter)
<vidd> and reading your wiki page made my head hurt...i dont understand what your trying to do, but it looks like coding =\
<Kangarooo> to make locate work some db needs to be activized? and that makes comp slower for 1 always or 2 procesing time? and takes some few mb on each milion files?
<Kangarooo> yeah i helped one with finding all files in problematic folders with one command but then i wanted to make better command for more specific finding and copyng so thats my draft
<vidd> im more of a "my [insert hardware here] doesnt work kind of helper
#xubuntu 2010-10-17
<Kangarooo> aah ok .. all my nvidia old cards i think not working as fast as on youknowwhat..
<vidd> are you using the nvidia legacy drivers or the new nvidia drivers?
<vidd> or the pre-loaded generic drivers
<Kangarooo> noveau.. automaticaly set on 10.10 but one card still had access to restricted drivers on 10.04 .. on 9.04 i had for both possible to use nvidia restrited drivers
<vidd> the noveau drivers are flaky IMO
<Kangarooo> in that time they showed in test very interesting results but still not so fast in reallity..
<Kangarooo> yeah but i cant acces now restricted extras.. no drivers since 10.10 and for one card since 10.04
<vidd> depending on how old your hardware is, you might want to try using the legacy restriced drivers instead of the "standard" restriced drives
<vidd> you should still be able to get into those repositories and get the drivers
<vidd> download them as a .deb
 * vidd keeps a copy of the old drives for his equiptment on a USB stick...just in case
<Kangarooo> ouh about repos .. ive seen sometimes someby writing about deb from packages man pages.. but thers only tar files but not deb files..
<vidd> they have all the packages going back to dapper available online
<vidd> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<vidd> what release had all your drivers?
<Kangarooo> for one was 173 also but for other last was 145 or somthing.
<Kangarooo> and for that who had 173 had also possible to use 96
<vidd> ummm...like "karmic"
<Kangarooo> x-team i helped with doing a lot test for that card who could use 173 and 96 and they found some ideas to make noveau better.. so i hope noveau will be better then nvidia drivers.. couse they working all the time with thouse drivers..
<vidd> Kangarooo, for nvidia-glx-legacy-XXXX check out http://debian.cs.binghamton.edu/debian/pool/non-free/n/
<Kangarooo> x-team is ubuntu team withc makes video drivers and are if i understood corectly also in some other video teams
<vidd> while im all for reverse-engineering of drivers to open source, IMO nothing beats what the chip makers release
<Kangarooo> ok so i just look in first link of search results for nvidia and find witch driver is for each card.. (ive forgotten even theyr full names so ill look with some command) and then from other link i dl latest of that versions driver and install it yes vidd?
<Kangarooo> is it possible it wont work?
<vidd> Kangarooo, there is a remote possibility it will not work....but they never let me down b4
<Kangarooo> btw once ive messed everything and tryd to install from one wiki with instructions witch didnt worked.. :)
<Kangarooo> ok thx vidd
<vidd> video cards dont usually need tweeking
<vidd> its audio cards that are the real head-bangers
<vidd> i long for the days wifi cards were the nightmare!
<Kangarooo> whhaaat? then time is lost couse u cant acces internets
<Kangarooo> or couse ur card was only one working? :)
<vidd> Kangarooo, but wifi issues are not that bad, because you can connect via LAN
<vidd> i dont recall a time whan LAN cards were an issue =]
<Thermi> gn8
 * Thermi goes to bed now
<Kangarooo> Therminator ?
<Kangarooo> gn The
<Thermi> nope
<Thermi> not Therminator
<Thermi> just Thermi
<Kangarooo> i have one friend programmer who made his nick Termi as shorter for Terminator
<vidd> Kangarooo, the link i gave b4 was for debian...(should still work) but here is the link for ubuntu: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/
<vidd> hope it helps =]
<vidd> the nice thing about them is that they are all .deb's
<vidd> so no compile from source nightmares
<Kangarooo> should i need nvidia-173_173.14.28-0ubuntu1_i386.deb or nvidia-glx-173_173.14.28-0ubuntu1_i386.deb ?
<Kangarooo> w or wo glx ?
<vidd> i would go with glx first
<vidd> you MIGHT need w/out for w/ to work properly
<vidd> its been a long time since i used nvidia legacy cards =\
<vidd> but if you have all your repo's open, then it should pull in what it needs from the repos
<Kangarooo> so in case with glx doesnt work i just also install without glx so with glx to work?
<vidd> right
<vidd> but only install without if with fails
<vidd> then install with again
<Kangaroooo> great.. i moved FF tab to bookamrk bar and it doestnt let go and FF not responding..
<Kangaroooo> now in tty6 in irssi.. any solution better the killing FF ?
<vidd> not that i can think of
<Kangaroooo> ok killingitall .. i can move mouse it has tab moving icon and works also screenshot command and esc and tty i can acces and ctrl+alt+del
<j_> Latest xubuntu is fast, great for my eeepc tx
<Kangarooo> j_: yes.. eeepc needs lighter system couse eee has very slow system..
<j_> well..now is sleek..I don't need a fast netbook, just usable ;)
<j_> Corporate in my company hates me..I mean..How can i do my work with Linux? ;
<j_> I wish they open their eyes soon and start to use ubuntuu
<vidd> j_, they wnat you to use linux or they DONT want you to use linux?
<Kangarooo> he doing it wrong by doing hatin couse u rollin`
<j_> they want to stay away from anything other than windows
<vidd> they give you and rdesktop to log into?
<j_> but things are changing now that people don't have money
<j_> yes, I use it..I am able to connect using the PCF profile from cisico
<j_> cisco
<Kangarooo> ive made for 2 users xubuntu to look a little like windows and for one when 10.10 came out i put on his mac ubuntu and made it look like mac :D
<j_> ahaha
<vidd> hehe
<j_> good one
<vidd> i want someone to write a "auto-install linux" virus =]
<j_> there are always some disadvantages but in the big picture they are thinking about windows alternatives
<j_> I mean, microsoft onenote is a good piece of software
<Kangarooo> for about 8 ive put xubuntu i did nothing.. all they needed is just FF and vlc and ad block heres my 1st time run command sudo apt-get purge gimp thunderbird && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adblock-plus google-chrome-beta ntfs-config flashplugin-nonfree from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kangarooo
<j_> I am using Basket for note taking and it is pretty good..Onenote is tha bomb, though
<vidd> i made my company's entire tech support staff use linux desktop installs and connect to rdesktop for windows-based apps
<j_> not that i need it..Basket does the trick for me
<Kangarooo> j_: when i used uknowwhat i used onenote. now my notes are unusable from that time.. cant open..
<xGrind> I can not use gpg on xubuntu
<vidd> of course, im the entire tech support staff now, so it wasnt all that hard....
<j_> Vidd..that is exactly my though.. They would save a bunch of money by using rdesktop and keep support to a minimum
<vidd> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Kangarooo> vidd: auto install linux virus? easy.. just to make it auto start and run a command that dl iso if not dl already else mount it and auto install with user name UrCompIsHacked without passw and thats it..
<j_> problem is there are still a bunch of leechers pretending they are worth the salary they get paid
<Kangarooo> ill try to make it
<vidd> xGrind, whats happening (or not happening) with your gpg?
<j_> why would you want to make a autoinstall virus?
<j_> vidd:
<j_> job security?
<j_> ;)
<Kangarooo> for windows u can make anykind of command to execute anthing.. dont know what can stop new script from execution witch is hidden in jpg
<xGrind> vidd;
<xGrind> michael@michael-M810DLU:~$ gpg --fingerprint
<xGrind> michael@michael-M810DLU:~$
<xGrind> no returns
<Kangarooo> j_: so that autoinstall virus auto makes user comp ready with linux OS and with accesible his files (also with option to remove it also) and that would at the same time proove that YouknowwhatOS is bad couse anything can be executed by not knowing.
<vidd> xGrind, did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto ?
<Kangarooo> that will make more attention to fight about Free Secure system vs Mac/Win
<j_> well, I understand that...oh....ok..I think I get it...
<j_> in xbuntu what is popular for calendar with sync capabilities?
<j_> evolution would work but is there anything lighter that someone here uses?
<j_> I was used to click in the clock in gnome and have the calendar display ;)
<Kangarooo> i would suggest google calendar and to make it seenable in xubuntu install ubuntu google desktop gadgets
<j_> good one..a buddy is using it with an iphone but I didn't even thought about google
<Kangarooo> j_: so try by 1st installing ligter version in terminal writing sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-qt
<vidd> j_, xubuntu uses orange
<vidd> orage
<Kangarooo> j_: and if not like then sudo apt-get purge google-gadgets-qt && sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-gtk
<vidd> mozilla sunbird is also a decent app
<j_> yes, I saw orage but is just a simple calendar without sync?
<vidd> dunno...i dont have need to sync =\
<j_> Kangorooo: what is the difference between qt and gtk as far as usability?
<vidd> gtk is open source and qt is MAC IIRC
<LoboDeGubbia> hi, Ive trying to instal xubuntu but no works ....
<vidd> LoboDeGubbia, how is it "not working"
<LoboDeGubbia> pIII, 128 ram hd 40, pc100 mainboard
<j_> LoboDeGubbia, it worked here fine
<LoboDeGubbia> get freezed
<Kangarooo> qt was lighter and one of them was with siderbar and other without siderbar had only possible to make each app to stay on window wihtout alignment..
<vidd> LoboDeGubbia, are you using live cd install or alt-cd install?
<LoboDeGubbia> live,
<LoboDeGubbia> option isntall
<LoboDeGubbia> install sorry
<Kangarooo> the one with sidebar also can make app to be not aligned anywhere on screen
<vidd> LoboDeGubbia, for your system, i would recomment the alt cd
<LoboDeGubbia> argh!!!
 * vidd recommends the alt cd for every install (or the net-install)
<Kangarooo> LoboDeGubbia: it still be pain to use.. too low ram.. if ur in Latvia i can give u some rams
<LoboDeGubbia> Ive tryied other distros, ligth ... 32 mb  Ive noted openbox .. tells me cant find cd /devcdrom
<Kangarooo> adn yes install will be possible only with alternativa cd
<vidd> LoboDeGubbia, do you have persistand LAN connection?
<LoboDeGubbia> nope
<LoboDeGubbia> thats the problem
<vidd> then alt cd is best....
<LoboDeGubbia> Ive trying to bring to live old hardware (heheheh)
<LoboDeGubbia> many sites says about xubuntu
<LoboDeGubbia> but .. hmmm ...
<LoboDeGubbia> IVe tryied slitaz another distro, but tells me the same issue ...
<vidd> actually...i would recommend https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Kangarooo> ive once tryd on 128mb PIII 400mHz overclocked in bios to 533mHz on it openbox system Crunchbang and thats light but only about 9.04 version but not latest and that was really sloooow. no fun using internets
<LoboDeGubbia> only 32 mb on iso
<LoboDeGubbia> openbox reports sda1, sda2..etc etc.. and cdrom like sdb ?
<LoboDeGubbia> showme a limited shell but cd rom not found
<LoboDeGubbia> cd alternative hmmmm ..a lot of time to download ...
<Kangarooo> google damn small linux i think thats shortest and fastest answer.. if still will be using 128 mb ram.. ive tryd that.. mmmm slowness...
<LoboDeGubbia> xubuntu its a debian based distro? its true ?
<vidd> yes
<j_> tweaked ;0
<Kangarooo> xubuntu is ubuntu based witch is debian based :D
<vidd> but with your hardware, i still recommend lubuntu
<LoboDeGubbia> slitaz too its very small but no work, only 30 mb iso
<j_> crunchbang is faster
<j_> yes, slitaz was good and fast
<LoboDeGubbia> I think mainboard pc100 I think its a pcchips ..
<LoboDeGubbia> or some stuff
<LoboDeGubbia> dunno
<Kangarooo> but not anymore- they made it heavy since 10.04 or 9.10
<LoboDeGubbia> I get 10.10 version
<LoboDeGubbia> another question,  i have a laptop running ubuntu, but cant install a lexmark z600
<vidd> LoboDeGubbia, you can get a net-install iso for *buntu for around 40MB, but need internet access to download other componants during install
<LoboDeGubbia> its aold printer
<Kangarooo> i meant crunchbang.. havent checked what they do since that day #! made themselfes heavy
<LoboDeGubbia> ughhh!!!!
<vidd> LoboDeGubbia, lexmark are the MOST anti-linux printers there are
<vidd> get an HP printer
<LoboDeGubbia> yep, Ive get only RPM s drivers
<vidd> HP help greatly with the CUPS project so is the best printers for linux
<LoboDeGubbia> and was very painfull
<j_> TinyCore is very evil...small but evil if you have time and net working
<Kangarooo> LoboDeGubbia: google ubuntu yourprintername and theres some forum threads in ubuntuforums about solution
<LoboDeGubbia> tinyCore ?
<LoboDeGubbia> Ive get the drivers RPm, converted with alien, but no work!
<vidd> LoboDeGubbia, you can install alien to get rpm's to install in *buntu
<vidd> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<LoboDeGubbia> yes but was the only solution Ive found, and no work
<LoboDeGubbia> tells asome about root no own a file o filter ..
<LoboDeGubbia> but no root in ubuntu
<vidd> LoboDeGubbia,  http://finebushpeople.net/LexmarkZ600
<vidd> !sudo | LoboDeGubbia
<ubottu> LoboDeGubbia: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<LoboDeGubbia> yep Ive installed using sudo, all fine, ubuntu recognizes my printer all ok
<LoboDeGubbia> installs fine but the moment I send a page to rpint
<j_> LoboDeGubbia: http://distrowatch.com/
<LoboDeGubbia> tells me about root no won the filter ... etc et..
<vidd> did you run CUPS to install the printer?
 * vidd doesnt like printers
<vidd> its usually cheaper to by a new HP printer then to buy replacement ink!
<Kangarooo> paper makes trees being cut..
<j_> LoboDeGubbia: i am not saying what I am saying to tell  you what to do..but this is what i do:
<LoboDeGubbia> man, I did all the page show
<j_> I am going paperless
<LoboDeGubbia> rpms, sudo, alien, but no work
 * Kangarooo is goin goognight ina sliip 
<LoboDeGubbia> yep
<j_> you may need paper, nothing wrong with that
<vidd> Kangarooo, cutting trees keeps the lumberjacks employed
<LoboDeGubbia> always claims root cant own a file
<Kangarooo> :D
<Kangarooo> ok then war also has pluses :D
<j_> I send those pdfs to everyone from my eeepc xbuntu ;)
<j_> they can print..I don't have a printer at home...saves money
<vidd> hehe
<Kangarooo> i use gmail for sharing google docs shared documents..
<LoboDeGubbia> Ive trying ....meego ..
<vidd> i have a printer because i was required to have one in order to work from home....
<vidd> its still sitting in the box
<j_> AHAHA
<LoboDeGubbia> HP, I hate HP drivers on Xp,
<j_> times are changing..only morons don't see that...
<vidd> j_, they never said i have to USE it...just own it
<vidd> i print everything to the office printer
<vidd> =]
<j_> vidd: me too..
<vidd> gotta love rdesktop =]
<j_> then tell the secretary to distribute
<Kangarooo> if printing once a month 10 papers better to print them in copycenter by opening shared google docs document in there and sending it to printer there..
<j_> vidd: do you have CMS in extra on intranet?
<j_> I tried to use google docs but everyone is scared in my office to upset IT
<vidd> not sure i know what you mean (so probably no)
<j_> they are all MS fanboyz
<j_> girlz
<j_> Vidd: intranet site content management system like joomla or similar
<vidd> yes
<j_> with editing capabilities for users, granular permissions, etc
<vidd> i use joomla
<j_> basically is good to post newsletters, have data separated by department, etc
<j_> good
<Kangarooo> gdocs isnt platform related.. its webbased.. cloud documents.. like email acces anywhere from any browser (exept IE that has problems) anyone can use it and its faster and easyr then saving sending reading sending.. everyone can write same document at same time..
<j_> I am thinking to setup one to show them what it can do..currently they have a aspx product that is terrible
<j_> awful interface
<LoboDeGubbia> can I try this solution?: install xubuntu in a capable PC, in the hard disk of course, take later the HD and try to run in my old PC ?
<j_> no one uses it..they keep trying to change it but is like beating on a dead horse
<Kangarooo> j_: big company? witch contry?
<vidd> LoboDeGubbia, yes...you can do that
<j_> LoboDeGubbia, yes, I did that before
<LoboDeGubbia> hmmm ...
<j_> not Big, just a couple hundred employees
<vidd> where there is a will there is a way (with linux)
<LoboDeGubbia> my capable pc its a C2D 2.0, 1.5 gb ram...
<j_> most don't use computer
<j_> so it's not a big it dep
<LoboDeGubbia> my old pc its a pIII 128 ram
<vidd> with windows, if there's a will, theres a way to crush it
<j_> but they are used to youknowwhat
<j_> when i showed them openoffice, they almost fainted ;)
<Kangarooo> j_: if big and country has ubuntu loco team i think theyll make best solution with ubuntu and best free services like google.com/a
<Kangarooo> ups if big company then not free google.com/apps .. so then just gmail and docs..
<j_> problem is that the IT spent some money a few years back in MS
<Kangarooo> if not i could try to make presenatation of savings.. only ill need what programms used and who uses comps for what reasons so i could understand what alternatives to put in presantation
<j_> and now it looks bad if they choose something else
<j_> I am not the man in charge..they are stubborn and don't want to listen
<Kangarooo> j_: they can still use money for that.. not necesary needed to kill it.. just use best.. and so everybody happy still speding can be done..
<Kangarooo> either u can present or ill contact as advertiser of ubuntu
<j_> I tried to call their attention..they are too stupid to even want to hear
<j_> its' like wanting for them to say that they made a mistake..
<vidd> j_, are you part of IT dept?
<j_> older people..
<j_> no, that is the problem
<j_> I just have fun at work with Linux
<LoboDeGubbia> u say older people dont want adopt open source solutions ?
<j_> yes, they don't even know what is open source
<j_> too busy at work
<vidd> i think he means "entrenched establishment employees"
<j_> ahaha..exactly
<LoboDeGubbia> u have ...25 ?
<j_> seniority is job security
<j_> no, more like 35
<j_> but like linux
<LoboDeGubbia> look man they always do the same things for years
<j_> is my hobby
<LoboDeGubbia> me 37,
<LoboDeGubbia> Im helpdesk
<LoboDeGubbia> Its a pain try to help people
<Kangarooo> couse they old maybe thats why they want at least to be right at something and this is only thing they can be right about by as hitler saying were right.. they can still have that while changin all to better system.. by still speding money it products that maybe gives percentage to thouse it guys.. if its big order of MS products..
<LoboDeGubbia> sometimes between IT cant understand ...
<vidd> hehe im tech support...i feel your pain!
<j_> I was going for help desk but i could not find a job paying me what i do, QC in construction
<LoboDeGubbia> I had dull with some people .. grrrrrrr !!!
<LoboDeGubbia> I always trying to repair all stupid things they do ...
<j_> damn....
<LoboDeGubbia> and quikly!! quickly!!!
<j_> I was here lookign for command google-gadgets
<j_> is ggl-qt ;)
<Kangarooo> w8 j_
<LoboDeGubbia> command google gadgets ?
<LoboDeGubbia> look a man buy a Core i 5 8 gb ram w7.. etc etc
<Kangarooo> sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-qt
<j_> yes, I was installing to try calendar sync like buddys here suggested
<LoboDeGubbia> and they return the PC saying cant work with a old very old program .....
<Kangarooo> whaat ? whats that programm?
<LoboDeGubbia> he thinked the programs was faster !!
<Kangarooo> lol
<LoboDeGubbia> some off GIS
<j_> Kangarooo: yest, it went fine..but then how to start?
<j_> ggl-qt ;)
<j_> from terminal
<LoboDeGubbia> for w 31 or 95 cant remember
<Kangarooo> ahh yes if didnt showed in menu then yes.. something happened with one version by not showing in menu..
<Kangarooo> whats GIS?
<LoboDeGubbia> geographic information system
<vidd> wow...so he never heard of "combatability mode?"
<LoboDeGubbia> the guy wants to reinstall all old SW, wxp
<LoboDeGubbia> no runs
<LoboDeGubbia> compatibility ?
<vidd> yes....
<LoboDeGubbia> you have to install a virtual machine
<Kangarooo> yes without consulting he pays more..
<vidd> no...no virtual machine needed
<LoboDeGubbia> compatibility aonly works with vista and some Xp progrs
<vidd> not true
<LoboDeGubbia> dunno why
<Kangarooo> yes in properties of .exe file
<LoboDeGubbia> Ive tryied compatibylity, but nope!
<Kangarooo> theres it changable
<vidd> i have DOS apps running in copat mode in win7
<LoboDeGubbia> yep Ive tryied!
<LoboDeGubbia> usa virtualbox
<LoboDeGubbia> use .. i say .. hhehehe my spanish is mixing hehehehe
<Kangarooo> j_: so u give comp users situation info so presentation can be made? then u want to present or i contact as from ubuntu loco?
<j_> no, sorry can't play with my job..they already told me to leave them alone
<j_> sometimes time will take care of it
<Kangarooo> if u present then theyll see u interested in making company better if i present ull be 1st hero for everyone helping them addapt
<j_> I will continue to use linux on my own eeepc
<LoboDeGubbia> join #ubuntu-ec
<LoboDeGubbia> sorry
<j_> one day they might see the value
<LoboDeGubbia> cant write fine
<vidd> Kangarooo, if j_ is in USA, jobs are scarce...
<Kangarooo> 2nd option is by me contacting so they dont know from who came spark..
<j_> yes, very problematic
<vidd> he pushes too much, he might end up collecting unemployment for the next 2 years....=]
<j_> one time I told them they can use free programs like ftp client filezilla and they almost kicked my out
<j_> upset because I didn;t ask for authorization before i sent email
<j_> stupid monrons
<LoboDeGubbia> whats the proble ..
<j_> vidd: you took the words out of my mouth ;)
<Kangarooo> it departement? easy to make them laid off by decision they cannot back up..
<Kangarooo> whats scarse? cant open translate now..
<vidd> Kangarooo, it dont work like that here in the USA
<vidd> high demand, low supply
<j_> Kangarooo: not so easy when IT dep are friends with owner
<LoboDeGubbia> scarse ?
<LoboDeGubbia> sparse ?
<vidd> my spelling socks
<Kangarooo> i like chalenges and this product is easy to sell
<j_> there isn't too much work
<j_> basically if I loose my current job, I am screwed !
<vidd> like "rare"
<LoboDeGubbia> age  I think ..
<Kangarooo> also they cant lay off by not liking idea..
<vidd> but they can
<Kangarooo> if they do they are sued..
<Kangarooo> can if u whant.. its free will not to sue also..
<j_> why not? they can do everything they want..Owner pays my salary
<vidd> only if they state that as the reason
<j_> I am not in the union because I don't like unions
<vidd> and even then...not likely to win
<j_> they can say that they don't have enough work for me
<vidd> j_, you work in a union shop?
<j_> no, I don't like unions
<vidd> i dont like unions either
<vidd> im a Republican!
<vidd> =]
<Kangarooo> union? that only gives info.. and helps understanding real reasons to draw attention to.. but thats nothing to do with possible doing what boss want..
<Kangarooo> maybe in USA union does something more..
<vidd> lets migrate to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Kangarooo> ill go sleep.. so j_ then even if i approach without them knowing about u? still no? if change ming i can be found www.wiki.ubuntu.com/kangarooo
<Kangarooo> s/ming/mind
<j_> no sorry, you are wasting your time. I need my job; see ya
<Kangarooo> ok good night .. u wont lose it.. :)
<Kangarooo> ull just make it better and making more money so company could put to salaries.. gnight :)
 * vidd is installing winxp into a virtualbox on xubuntu =]
<inductiveload> hello! does thunar have a way to give it a "forward" & "back" button?
<vidd> inductiveload, the little icons above the files sorta works that way
<inductiveload> above which files?
<vidd> the items in the large right window
<inductiveload> o, the path bar thing?
<vidd> yep
<inductiveload> right, thanks
<inductiveload> but it has a keyboard shortcut, and no icon?
<vidd> dunno
<j_> inductiveload: there is a way indeed ..look into custom actions
<j_> here a bug was fixed to work with logitek mouse
<j_> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4687
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 4687 in core "mouse thumb buttons don't work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<j_> inductiveload, try to hold down your button wheel and drag the arrow
<j_> linux is cool http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/115176
<j_> ;
<j_> I didn't know this trick myself..
<j_> tx inductiveload !
<inductiveload> j_: drag the arrow?
<inductiveload> j_ linux is cool, I just patched libwnck -> xfce4-panel to give a functional vertical tasklist in a vertical mode (its been annoying me for months)
<j_> yes, hold down the mouse wheel when your mouse arrow is in the white space inside a folder
<inductiveload> doesn't seem to do anything
<j_> while holding down the wheel, drag the mouse
<j_> folders appear faded out
<j_> read  the section with the word akin on the above link that i sent you
<j_> http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/115176
<j_> btw , what is vertical tasklist?
<j_> you have your taskbar vertical in the screen?
<inductiveload> yeah, on the left
<inductiveload> menas i can have a lot of windows easily without making a mess
<inductiveload> and i save vertical pixles, which is good cos horizontal pixels are plentiful
<inductiveload> here's a screenshot
<inductiveload> http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=172516
<vidd> inductiveload, cool
<inductiveload> that bug is 8 years old
<inductiveload> :-/
<inductiveload> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86382
<ubottu> Gnome bug 86382 in window list "Fix window list on vertical panels (with possible rotation)" [Major,New]
<vidd> j_, wow...never knew you could do the arrow thing =]
<inductiveload> still doesn't work for me :-(
<j_> me neither..linux is cool, .
<j_> inductiveload, see tthe green arrow http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10162010-103811pm.php
<inductiveload> nothing happens when i hold the mouse wheel (or left + right)
<j_> make sure: hold the mouse wheel down
<vidd> hold whell down then move mouse left/right
<j_> drag your mouse left, right up or down
<inductiveload> yeah, nothing
<j_> saw the green arrow on my screenshot?
<inductiveload> yeah, i don't get that
<inductiveload> i keep the boring ol' white one
<j_> then sudo update-manager -d ;
<j_> I get this with latest xubuntu
<inductiveload> yeah i got xfce yesterday
<inductiveload> no updates for me :-/
<inductiveload> (btw if you like that kind of mouse gesture, do you know firefox has them too?)
<j_> hear before something about it in firefox but never got to try it
<j_> didn't know xfce had it
<j_> is great with a wireless mouse/ laser pointer for presentation
<inductiveload> i use firegestures (used to use opera, got addicted there)
<vidd> i dont actually like mouse gesters...just think its cool
<j_> ltr..got to log off to try if my google gadgets work after session log out
<j_> tx guys
<syst3m> hi, im having touble getting the installer from the live cd to work. Can any one help?
<vidd> whats happening?
<syst3m> it wasnt going past the first part, selecting language
<syst3m> and thats from selecting install from live cd
<vidd> syst3m, how much ram you got?
<syst3m> not much, 256mb but isnt that the minimum?
<vidd> 256 to run the system...but ram may need more
<Khedron> to run from a live cd 256 is sketchy, you can use the alternative installer for low mem systems
<Khedron> but it should install with 256 still
<syst3m> right now i have it at the select a language
<syst3m> wait, seems to be working this time
<vidd> syst3m, are you able to highlight the language you want?
<vidd> syst3m, it will be slow to respond
<syst3m> yea, i always have been, but it was when i hit forward that it would just sit there
<syst3m> think i left it for over 10 mins once and it did nothing
<syst3m> now it seems to be playing nice.. for now
<Khedron> better off using the alternative install cd, much quicker, if you're comfortable with a more minimal interface
<syst3m> is there any now issues with selecting "download updates while installing" and "install this thrid party software"?
<syst3m> known*
<Khedron> officially, no idea, but i've had no problems with it
 * vidd didnt know there was such an option =\
<Khedron> vidd: they added it in 10.10
<Khedron> gives an option to do restricted extras on the install
 * vidd always uses the alt install ... more control, runs faster, more robust option selection
<Khedron> yeah me too, but I installed on a netbook, no optical, so I used unetbootin
<Khedron> lol
<Khedron> I much prefer the alt cd
<vidd> so i now have a reason to try the live install (still wont DO it but i have a reason)
<syst3m> lol
<Khedron> you can do restricted extra on the alt too in advanced package selection
<vidd> Khedron, ill have to remember to look into that next install =]
<syst3m> i would do the alt cd, only if this install fails on me
<syst3m> dont like wasting cd-r, and no spare usb
<Khedron> syst3m: more arcane, but there is always pxe if you have another machine
<Khedron> that just boots over the network
<syst3m> sounds complex
<Khedron> hmm, slightly but not overly, there is a good tutorial on howtoforge
<Khedron> I had to do it for a dell l400 which had no optical nor booted from usb
<syst3m> ah
<syst3m> reason i opted for cd-r tho is so i could try bot xubuntu and lubuntu easily
<syst3m> and i couldnt find the usb i used for 10.04
<Khedron> lxde is quite good, just not mature yet imo
<syst3m> i liked it a bit, but i was having problems
<syst3m> hard time installing, when i did no sound and my pass wasnt working in Synapatic Package Manager
<Khedron> yeah it's not quite there yet
<Khedron> I prefer xfce over anything, gnome and kde just feel sluggish
<syst3m> gnome is ubuntu right? sorry kinda new
<Khedron> yeah
<syst3m> tried and liked that but theres no way thats runnining on a computer with 256mb in a usable way
<Khedron> lol no, that would be pushing it a little
<syst3m> i actually tried it with 10.04, couldnt do a damn thing
<vidd> syst3m, i have a few computers running 256mb and even a 128mb and they are just fine
<Khedron> vidd: with gnome?
<vidd> i wont use gnome
<CloseYetFar> you could try the debian minimal install and install fluxbox as a window manager, but that is really stripped down
<vidd> gnome is a hog
<Khedron> ahh, well he means gnome
<Khedron> but I feel the same way, this is a c2d with 4 gig ram but I still prefer xfce
<Khedron> I liked fluxbox, ran it for years on gentoo, but I don't think I could be bothered with editing my own menus anymore
<vidd> i set my uber slow machines up as a cli-only off the alt cd, remove the install-recommends and set up SLiM/lxde
<syst3m> lost me with all that
<CloseYetFar> yea I did the same thing on Gentoo but thats the same reason i switched to Xubuntu
<Khedron> I liked gentoo too, but portage just became painful
<vidd> syst3m, you know what cli-only is?
<syst3m> nope
<Khedron> syst3m: like a windows dos box
<vidd> cli-only is "Command Line Interface" and no GUI's
<CloseYetFar> yea i started to install bin packages when ever I could and that kinda defeats the purpose of Gentoo.
<syst3m> oh ok
<Khedron> CloseYetFar: I hear arch is meant to be pretty good for customising but i've never tried it
<syst3m> wouldnt be much use to me tho, the computer im setting up isnt even really for me
<vidd> once that is installed, i disable apt's setting to install recommended packages so only the packages i want and thoses needed to run those apps are installed
<vidd> then i install xorg, HAL, SLiM and lxde
<Khedron> vidd: any reason you do that with *buntu and not debian?
<CloseYetFar> debian is pretty good too with the minimal install and you can build the system up your own way. But I just dont have time for all that anymore.
<vidd> i have issues with setting up sudo to work right on debian
<vidd> *buntu does sudo right from jump street
<CloseYetFar> debian is very do it your self so it can be tough to work with
<Khedron> ahh, never been a fan of sudo, first thing I disable
<vidd> and more access to restricted drivers
<CloseYetFar> debian is behind as far a updates as well
<Khedron> they prefer stable over cutting edge
<Khedron> you can backpin if you need to
<Khedron> but more effort
<CloseYetFar> just stick to the LTS versions of Xubuntu and its pretty stable
<Khedron> I do mostly, other than for servers, I think i'm too old, I used to have great fun dicking with that stuff, but now I just think meh, out of the box plz!
<vidd> ive been with *buntu since breezey and xubuntu since dapper (or was it edgy?)
<syst3m> i had trouble with the last LTS version of xubuntu
<syst3m> the bars at the top and bottom would disappear randomly sometimes after logging in
<CloseYetFar> really maybe xfce4-panel crashed
<vidd> most of my systems stayed on 9.04 because they disabled the ability to NOT show all users on the login screen
<vidd> and im glad they brought back the right-click -to-get-terminal
<syst3m> CloseYetFar, thats what i think was happening
<CloseYetFar> usually the panel crashes do to unruly addons
<Khedron> I get freezing often, still can't figure out what does that
<syst3m> I had nothing but a basic installation, a few games and i think open office
<CloseYetFar> i set it up to give me a system menu on right click
<CloseYetFar> and put term at the top of that
<Khedron> I just have a terminal luancher in a hidden panel that pops up when I move the mouse over it
<Khedron> also have you heard of tilda?
<Khedron> I use that quite often, its a terminal that pops down when you press a hotkey, very quick
<CloseYetFar> hmm thats cool
<Khedron> yeah, it's quite handy if you also use screen
<CloseYetFar> yea i have a screen on my computer :P
<Khedron> lol
<CloseYetFar> a lot of people dont realize you can scroll back with screen if you use Ctrl-a and esc
<CloseYetFar> q
<Khedron> lots of things with screen, used it for years and I still only use half a dozen commands lol
<CloseYetFar> yea
<vidd> virtualbox rocks =]
<vidd> i used to run qemu but virtualbox blows it away =]
<Khedron> few more resources behind it, being sun
<vidd> well....its rack-time
<vidd> night all
<syst3m> ok so i just got xubuntu installed and updated, but i have no sound
<syst3m> any help?
<CloseYetFar> did you check to see if its muted or turned down?
<syst3m> its un muted, and its all the way up, speakers and on and plugged in too
<syst3m> speakers are on*
<Khedron> syst3m: open a terminal and do sudo alsamixer
<Khedron> fiddle with the mute and unmute on them, some older systems often mute in there
<syst3m> really dont no what im doing
<CloseYetFar> what kind of computer or laptop is this?
<Khedron> i've had older laptops with like 10 mixers, most don't show up in the xfce mixer, so I had to unmute them with alsa
<syst3m> dell deminsion 3000
<syst3m> desktop
<Khedron> one of those old corp p4s?
<CloseYetFar> do you know what the sound card is?
<syst3m> Khedron, huh?
<syst3m> CloseYetFar, dont know what soundcard i got
<syst3m> Dont know much about it, dont really use it much
<Khedron> syst3m: open a terminal and sudo lspci
<CloseYetFar> can you do "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<Khedron> or that
<CloseYetFar> or lspci
<syst3m> lol
<CloseYetFar> lol
<syst3m> Intel ICH5 with AD1980 at irq17
<syst3m> is that what you needed?
<CloseYetFar> i think thats a sound blaster card
<syst3m> and that means?
<CloseYetFar> can you run "dmesg | grep -i Intel ICH5"
<syst3m> "no such file or directory"
<CloseYetFar> try application -> system -> additional drivers
<Khedron> did you put the pipe in?
<Khedron> the |
<Khedron> as it shouldn't say no file, it should just be blank
<syst3m> "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<syst3m> and i did put | in
<Khedron> CloseYetFar: can you see if alsaconf is still installed by default on xubu, as i'm not on it atm
<Khedron> that might be the quikest way to sort it
<syst3m> how do i check?
<CloseYetFar> its not on mine
<Khedron> gah
<CloseYetFar> try "alsa reload"
<CloseYetFar> alsa is the service that runs your sound card
<Khedron> I would have to go get my netbook, and it's too cold to do that :P
<syst3m> tried nothing seemed to change
<syst3m> said permission denied a few times so i put sudo infront
<syst3m> and still nothng
<Khedron> I imagine it's a mixer problem, if you can move master up and down it most likely is detecting the card
<CloseYetFar> try to see if you can get sound from the head phone port on the computer
<syst3m> i have mixer open, and added master and can move it up and down
<syst3m> k one sec
<Khedron> syst3m: add pcm too if you can
<CloseYetFar> yea pcm needs to be up
<syst3m> have it added, and its like at the 75% lever
<syst3m> level*
<Khedron> not muted?
<CloseYetFar> in the mixer window is there a soundcard listed
<syst3m> Intel ICH5
<CloseYetFar> did you click the down arrow to the right to see if there any others?
<syst3m> and there is a playback: internal audio analog stereo (pulseaudio mixer)
<syst3m> and 2 caputer ones
<Khedron> dick around with them, up down unmute etc
<syst3m> got it!
<CloseYetFar> ok go into all of them and turn everything up 100%
<CloseYetFar> lol
<syst3m> it was the playback one!
<CloseYetFar> yea
<CloseYetFar> each one is for a different part of the sound card
<syst3m> well that was annoying
<CloseYetFar> it can be confusing
<syst3m> any reason y it wasnt selected by default?
<Khedron> older systems often do that
<CloseYetFar> yea
<syst3m> one other thing, the sound icon in the top panel doesnt reflect the sound options
<Khedron> it only does master by default
<Khedron> you can put your mouse over it and use the scrollwheel to make it go up and down
<CloseYetFar> i think if you turn playback all the way up the default master will still control it
<syst3m> the little icon seems to be completely independant
<Khedron> I don't really pay much attention to it
<syst3m> it means that scrolling while hovering over it is useless
<Khedron> oh, mine works but I have the rest turned to full
<Khedron> so only master is controlling sound
<syst3m> theres so many options, sound i turn them all on?
<Khedron> just pcm and whatever unmuted your card probably
<Khedron> newer systems rarely have more than like 1-2
<Khedron> my netbook only has master/pcm/headphone
<syst3m> is there a way to reset this  to
<syst3m> default, cuz messed with some?
<Khedron> probably but I don't know how, will be in a conf file in your home someplace
<syst3m> oh well its working for now, ill mess more tomorrow i guess
<syst3m> thanks for all the help
<Khedron> np
<palhmbs> hey - I'm wondering why I can't add keyboard shortcuts - using Settings Editor?
<palhmbs> shouldn't it be asking to run as root?
<Khedron> it won't need root to add shortcuts for your user no
<palhmbs> the New Property button is greyed out -
<palhmbs> gonna have to google this one
<earthling_> Is there an official xubuntu usb installer?
<bazhang> nope
<earthling_> which is the best one to use?
<bazhang> no idea. unetbootin works here.
<earthling_> is the live cd just as good as usb?
<bazhang> ie speed?
<earthling_> yeah
<earthling_> and saving data, on a writable CD I guess
<bazhang> persistent usb can do it
<earthling_> ok
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> see the last link
<earthling_> cool,thx
<bazhang> welcome :)
<earthling_> have you ever used usb-creator-gtk?
<earthling_> I'll use usb-creator
<Phil_Dawg> Hey guys, I'm installing the latest version of Xubuntu hows it work does it actually work?
<psycho_oreos> huh?
<psycho_oreos> it works when you fire up the computer and select xubuntu I suppose? it should work with most things out of the box
<Phil_Dawg> Oh I've had some problems with some programs not working.
<Phil_Dawg> under the XUbuntu interfaces.
<psycho_oreos> that may happen if you: 1) dist-upgraded from previous release 2) used 64bit stuff
<Phil_Dawg> I don't do upgrades, I format completly.
<psycho_oreos> the only way to tell is to run it and fix things as they appear.. normally you shouldn't encounter too much issues when doing clean installs
<Phil_Dawg> So far it's really quick then again, I'm using a decent computer hah.
<psycho_oreos> nothing wrong with that, I've installed my xubuntu jackalope on one of the fastest computer I have
<Sysi> why would it be wrong that i have xubuntu lts on 4G+SSD+2*2,5GHz :)
<psycho_oreos> some people think that xubuntu was meant to be run on older systems :) contrary to that it is blazing quick on a really fast and modern computer :)
<Sysi> i've always used it for usability
<psycho_oreos> << xubuntu jackalope on 4GB RAM + 6TB (4x1.5TB) + 2* 2.6GHz
<psycho_oreos> I use it because I like lean and mean
<Sysi> (my opensuse broked on kernel update, back to xubuntu)
<Phil_Dawg> AMD Sempron 3000+ 1.8GHZ 1GB ram (Soon to 2GB) 160GB hard-drive. Nvidia geforce FX 5200 256MBVram
<psycho_oreos> heh not too bad of a spec there Phil_Dawg :)
<Sysi> i wonder what nvidia's own driver installer wants from kernel
<Phil_Dawg> I have to reboot now it's complete
<Sysi> i'll compile it and never update it
<psycho_oreos> no idea, its pretty much a secret when you're messing with binary blobs
<Phil_Dawg> Brb guys :)
<psycho_oreos> probably kernel version? :D
<Sysi> my friend didn't get it to work with "homemade" kernel, i wonder if he now have got it
<psycho_oreos> there should be an option if your friend downloaded the driver straight from nvidia's site to compile to his homebrew version, one mainly needs the headers the last I recall
<Sysi> i maybe could try if apt-get way would work without jockey
<philip__> Back guys :)
<psycho_oreos> well apt-get would still be using ubuntu repos but yeah it would be roughly the same I suppose just that jockey makes it look all fancy and done up
<psycho_oreos> wb, so how's the meerkat going?
<philip__> Uh oh guys my Sound won't work!
<psycho_oreos> aptitude would be more smarter/intelligent compared to apt-get.. apt-get is just a bit more brute :)
<psycho_oreos> its probably muted
<philip__> Not that.
<philip__> I turned the volume up on it and it still wont work :(
<psycho_oreos> umm.. I dunno how to check pulseaudio lol
<psycho_oreos> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Sysi> psycho_oreos: jockey failed
<Sysi> (fyi my friend used wrong driver)
<psycho_oreos> I wonder if that global EQ problem has been fixed, I recall it has been a persistent problem ever since jaunty and then karmic were released
<philip__> Well this blows and I'm not using 64bit either!
<psycho_oreos> Sysi, and apt-get worked? :) lol well yeah that would be also the reason why he'll get a nasty prompt :D
<psycho_oreos> philip__, not that this would help but I'd try checking alsamixer
<Sysi> psycho_oreos: i think i didn't try it, exept for fixing
<psycho_oreos> I really don't know how to make use of pulseaudio and with my current release of xubuntu, it dreads to make me think of how to get pulseaudio to work properly on the setup
<psycho_oreos> Sysi, you manually fixed it? :)
<Sysi> philip__: what sound card?
<Sysi> psycho_oreos: i wish i had
<philip__> Integrated, lemme get my systems info
<Sysi> think i'll now do it in the wrong way, should work
<psycho_oreos> Sysi, heh lol, I manually fixed mine with jaunty, had to sorta get the long way from CLI back in when nvidia just doesn't want to fire up
<Sysi> enough new kernel that i don't need to update
<Sysi> bbl →
<philip__>  Audio Audio Chipset  Realtek ALC655
<psycho_oreos> though kernel updates usually calls dkml doesn't it? I mean it makes life alot easier compared to my early linux days
<psycho_oreos> philip__, pastebin me your lspci -nnk output
<philip__> http://pastebin.com/4M7d7TLj
<psycho_oreos> hmm there is a driver loaded
<psycho_oreos> have you checked alsamixer?
<philip__> What settings should I check do you want to connect to my machine and check for me?
<psycho_oreos> I'd rather not connect to your machine heh.. I may leave that as last option
<psycho_oreos> just run alsamixer and see if the bottom of PulseAudio is marked as MM or 00
<philip__> Oh never mine!
<philip__> Mind**
<philip__> Figured it out.
<philip__> Sorry for being such a newb. Windows 7 users.
<philip__> user*
<psycho_oreos> o.O
<philip__> Some reason it wanted ALSA as the main when infact my system uses the pulseaudio stuff.
<philip__> Weird.
<psycho_oreos> ahh I see... well yeah.. ALSA afaik is the backend stuff whereas pulseaudio is more of frontend. I guess there's still that option for those of us still prefer to use ALSA :D
<Tatsujin> anyone got a laptop that has had this issue http://playingwithsid.blogspot.com/2010/06/headphone-jack-sense-problem-in-ubuntu.html
<Tatsujin> but where his solution hasn't worked
<Tatsujin> kinda tiresome to go into alsamixer everytime to mute it
<psycho_oreos> hmm after you did that did you reload the driver or restarted the computer?
<philip__> Nah I installe dmy  graphics driver, but installing flash player atm.
<Tatsujin> Yes
<philip__> Oh sorry thought you were talking to me Oreos hahah
<Tatsujin>  options snd-hda-intel model=dell-vostro enable=1 index=0
<philip__> What's the command to edit my hosts file?
<psycho_oreos> philip__, :) enjoy :) I'll be watching to see of anything that maybe of nuisance which may make me avoid meerkat
<Tatsujin> if i have a hp 510 how exactly should i write it in the line , or does it detect it either way if i write hp510 or hp-510
<psycho_oreos> philip__, sudo nano /etc/hosts
<Tatsujin> just curious if its case sensitive
<philip__> So far it's working fine but I've been using it for 15 minutes or so.
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, yeah you'll need to add that into your /etc/modprobe.conf or something like that.. maybe even /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, it maybe case sensitive if you are talking about that options line for snd-hda-intel
<Tatsujin> ok
<psycho_oreos> philip__, I'll be lurking and watching, noting down anything I deem as critical that may make me avoid meerkat, I've only heard thumbs up so far but still waiting for any bad ones.. I have been meaning to do a clean install of meerkat on my boxen
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, hmm weird..
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, you sure you have the correct release version as per the blog?
<philip__> Screw around with it in Vmware :D or Virtual box or your favorite OS emulation.
<psycho_oreos> philip__, nah, that's not a real testing :)
<Tatsujin> well i was just using ubuntu but now i'm on the latest kubuntu and it's the same issue
<Tatsujin> i'll fiddle around with it and see what happens.
<philip__> Can't wait for EDUubuntu to come out it'd be perfect for my nieces to fool around with.
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, I'd say that is the issue from the base up :) meaning that it doesn't matter which desktop you use, its all going to be the same
<psycho_oreos> philip__, lol
<philip__> Well it would be lol.
<philip__> Because it's free xD
<psycho_oreos> I'd install archlinux and watch someone freak out ;)
<psycho_oreos> like a half completed setup
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, which release are you running now?
<philip__> Hey Brb., Gotta reboot for my graphics card to have full acelleration.
<psycho_oreos> which is unusual but *shrugs*
<Tatsujin> psycho: Xubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat , i386
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, hence that maybe why the blog may not work :D
<phil_dawg> Whee back
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, try sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<Tatsujin> ok , one sec.
<psycho_oreos> phil_dawg, in theory xubuntu, because its linux it doesn't really need rebooting but *shrugs*
<Tatsujin> ok what now? reboot?:)
<phil_dawg> I am doing a speed test to see how well my DSL is right now as everybody is waking up this morning to go to church nearby :p
<phil_dawg> Download Speed: 1427 kbps (178.4 KB/sec transfer rate) Upload Speed: 431 kbps (53.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
<phil_dawg> I'm on 1.5
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, no, just install that and reload the module
<phil_dawg> I'm just used to rebooting Oreos lol.
<psycho_oreos> phil_dawg, coming from windows... typical ><
<phil_dawg> What you think of my DSL speed btw Oreos :)
<psycho_oreos> phil_dawg, I dunno I'm jealous :p I'm on wireless broadband here
<phil_dawg> I'm connected via wirelessly atm using a Usb dongle.
<phil_dawg> As my ethernet cable is brokeded.
<phil_dawg> Cats grr.
<psycho_oreos> yeah but you're using wireless networking -> DSL.. I'm going through wireless broadband (3G) -> cell tower lol
<phil_dawg> Ah lol.
<phil_dawg> Going to bestbuy and buy some another cable lol.
<psycho_oreos> hmm I should check the errata for meerkat release too
<psycho_oreos> s/errata/release\ notes/
<phil_dawg> My  upload speed is doing well though surprisingly haha
 * phil_dawg is rocking out to some Manafest - Impossible.
<Tatsujin> i'm new to the whole linux tango so you'll have to write that command for me:)
<phil_dawg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_ew-jMy794
<phil_dawg> Great song :)
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<psycho_oreos> actually that may not work.. I recall how pulseaudio can be so annoying
<Tatsujin> doesn't appear to affect the audio jack
<phil_dawg> My friend is sending me a 3Com PCi ethernet card, so I can bridge my connection between my PC & 360 lol so one less wire streaming up the stairs.
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, did that command return you back to shell?
<Tatsujin> yup
<Tatsujin> it didn't say anything it just went to a new blank line
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, hmm.. remove that other one you followed from the blog and try to reinstall the one I suggested... also unload the module
<Tatsujin> how do i unload it , i'm absolute linux beginner:)
<psycho_oreos> sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo apt-get remove linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic && sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=dell-vostro enable=1 index=0
<Tatsujin> ok
<psycho_oreos> just copy and paste that lol
 * psycho_oreos wonders will there be any more linux CLI users in 5 years time from now ...
<Tatsujin> psycho hmm no affect after reloading it
<psycho_oreos> so you copied and pasted what I wrote?
<Tatsujin> yes
<Tatsujin> except inserting my own model
<Tatsujin> hp-510
<Tatsujin> instead of dell-vostro
<psycho_oreos> I suppose give that a try then
<Tatsujin> yeah i did that i mean:)
<phil_dawg> Is matrox AGP graphics supported in Xubuntu?
<Tatsujin> i had the same trouble on ubuntu , i read somebody who used a script to turn off the speakers so maybe thats my way out.
<psycho_oreos> yeah but their idea may or may not work with yours.. I guess reboot is in order.. if you don't have kexec :) and yeah
<psycho_oreos> phil_dawg, it might be
<phil_dawg> I have a older computer: Intel P4, 512MB sysram 160GB Pata drive, Matrox dualhead 16MB vram graphics.
<phil_dawg> As my office machine but with WinXP installed.
<Tatsujin> ok ,thanks for the help psycho
<phil_dawg> 2.0GHZ CPU
<phil_dawg> I use that as my office machine and this as my play machine.
<psycho_oreos> Tatsujin, nw
<psycho_oreos> phil_dawg, just give it a try via liveCD/liveUSB
<phil_dawg> I love the main background of Xubuntu though. Pretty
<phil_dawg> Windows 7 though man it's a good Op. When I build my new PC I may buy it
<psycho_oreos> ew
<phil_dawg> Heh, Some software runs only on Windows. Like my printer (mac compatible but not linux)
<phil_dawg> Infact, my 2 printers that don't work with Linux.
<Tatsujin> xp through virtualbox?:)
<psycho_oreos> that's what I'd do
<phil_dawg> My CPU doesn't support virtualization very well?
<psycho_oreos> heh 1.8 maybe a little slow but it shouldnt' be too bad I suppose
<psycho_oreos> you won't have kernel mode virtualisation because your CPU doesn't support it however
<Tatsujin> do you guys ever edit videos in linux?
<psycho_oreos> not I
<Tatsujin> guess i'll go with Kdenlive , looks simple enough.
<psycho_oreos> !video_editing
<error> gday
<psycho_oreos> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-editing.html
<psycho_oreos> hi
<psycho_oreos> guten tag ^^
<error> oder so :P first time im trying xubuntu nice feature to join a chat while the boooring download is running
<psycho_oreos> heh I can related
<psycho_oreos> s/related/relate
<error> kk installation finished .. catching up after reboot
<Thermi> how can i import themes into Xubuntu D;#
<Thermi> for example the Win2-7 theme
<StaRetji1> Hi ppl, can someone help out with network manager keyring, I would like to make it stop asking password each time I connect to a hotspot. Thx
<StaRetji1> can I uninstall it somehow via apt-get remove or there is another process
<TheSheep> StaRetji1: you can set an empty password for the keyring
<slimjimflim> how can i get a bash script to execute on double-click from the desktop etc?
<Sysi> add launcher "xfce4-terminal -e script.sh"
<Sysi> or maybe -x
<StaRetji1> TheSheep: thx for reply. Can it be invoked via terminal? what would be a command for it?
<TheSheep> StaRetji1: you can delete your current keyring from terminal, then when it asks for a new password, just use an empty one -- it won't ask anymore
<StaRetji1> TheSheep: sorry for being dumb, but how to delete it. Thx for patiance
<TheSheep> let me google that
<TheSheep> StaRetji1: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/06/clearing-or-resetting-the-gnome-keyring/
<StaRetji1> TheSheep: thx so much for this
<TheSheep> generally look in ~/.gnome2/keyrings/
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012819
<TheSheep> here is your problem on the forums
<StaRetji1> hm, I don't have default.keyring in /.gnome2/keyrings/
<StaRetji1> I have login.keyring and user.keystore
<StaRetji1> I guess login.keyring would be it, but I'm not sure
<slimjimflim> Sysi: you mean "xfce4-terminal -x script.sh"?
<slimjimflim> ..cause that works fine from cli but not thunar
<Sysi> check path/directory
<slimjimflim> Sysi: what path/directory ?
<slimjimflim> of the executable?
<slimjimflim> it must be right cause it works when i execute it from the command line
<Sysi> your system don't know where script is, tell it
<slimjimflim> how
<slimjimflim> shouldn't the path of the script tell the system where the script is?
<slimjimflim> it's in /home/myname/Desktop
<slimjimflim> so i should be able to double-click it and have it run
<slimjimflim> or right-click and click execute
<slimjimflim> neither of which work
<Sysi> create a launcher on desktop, don't put .sh there (unless you want)
<slimjimflim> Sysi: yay i got it
<slimjimflim> xfce4-terminal --hold -x bash <full path to my script>
<slimjimflim> now the icon's active
<slimjimflim> thanks
<StaRetji1> Still no luck with gnome keyring
<StaRetji1> Actually when I try to connect to a hotspot it popups "System policy prevents modification of system settings" and asks a password
<pionar> anyone having problems using flash in chromium?
<Riotta> where to set $TERM environment varible in xubuntu system wide?
<Sysi> bug in 10.10? there should be fix in updates
<TheSheep> Riotta: just update your system
<Thermi> i just made Xubuntu work for like forever by simply doing ctrl+a and then Apply in Synaptic %)
<Kangarooo> hello.. where in xubuntu i can change gdm login theme?
<Kangarooo> downloaded from gnome-look.com and couse gnome gdm is in xubuntu it should work its http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CIA+Restricted+Access?content=110149
<Kangarooo> i found in settings -> login menu i should look but there its not changable
<TheSheep> drag-and-drop it into the list...
<TheSheep> ah, sorry, no
<Kangarooo> TheSheep: witch list? In login screen settings? theres not possible to choose login screen..
<TheSheep> yeah, the new gdm doesn't have it anymore
<Kangarooo> and it doesnt look interactive..
<Kangarooo> i can only choose sessions there
<Kangarooo> ill be back in 10min
<dantrix> hello
<likemindead> !hi | dantrix
<ubottu> dantrix: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dantrix> likemindead: ty
<dantrix> someone speak spanish?
<likemindead> !esp
<likemindead> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dantrix> ty, too join in #ubuntu-es
<likemindead> dantrix, you have to type "/join #ubuntu-es" (minus the quotes).
<dantrix> likemindead: are you boot?
<dantrix> likemindead: are you bot?
<likemindead> Hahaha... no. Just the only one awake, I reckon.
<dantrix> sorry me
<Sysi> ubottu's the bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sysi> see? :)
 * likemindead shakes his fist at ubottu.
<dantrix> I will start using xubuntu, I've used for several years ubuntu, but hardware issues now elected Xubuntu
<likemindead> Xubuntu is awesome. I've used it for ~3 years now. Xfce is so good. I just need to upgrade to 10.10 now.
<dantrix> My PC is very old, Pentium IV and 256 ram, so the new versions of ubuntu and do not run. I hope I do wonder xubuntu ubuntu
 * dantrix I like the google translator
<palhmbs> troubleshooting a boot problem...
<likemindead> If you can just up the RAM, you'll have a fine machine there, dantrix.
<dantrix> Yes, I'm thinking about buying a laptop
<dantrix> or, if the budget is not enough, more ram
<palhmbs> installed xubuntu - now it's hanging after trying to mount all partitions...
<palhmbs> md5 is fine
<dantrix> I installed ubuntu amounts of times in the FLISOLs I do not think that I do problem after installing I support the community
<dantrix> Anyone know which is the FLISOL?
<Cael> ive been trying to install as an dual boot  to my laptop (xubuntu and windows) but every time i try when it trie sto resize the partition  it aborts
<likemindead> How much space are you dealing with?
<Cael> 60GBHDD and splittin it  in half for windows and linux
<likemindead> Is there an error mentioned?
<likemindead> You might try partitioning with -- http://partedmagic.com/ .
<Cael> thats what it does display an error "The operation could not be completed :"The operation was aborted"
<Cael> can it be run from USB as im gettin low on blanks
<likemindead> Yes, Cael. You can put the image on a USB via UNETBOOTIN.
<likemindead> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<likemindead> Great program. :D
<Cael> i tried an check and repair in gparted its actually shoing something about missing clusters in $Bitmap
<Sysi> you should maybe run chkdsk on windows
<Sysi> and defragment
<likemindead> Good call.
<Cael> ... yea its highly fragmented
<Cael> i ordered last week an ram upgrade kit.. do i nee dto do anything after installing it for linux ? (im still trying to get used to it)
<likemindead> Nope! :D
<Cael> the laptop only has its stock 512MB ram and bout the 1GB Upgrade kit off ebay
<teliti> Hello. One question: Is it also possible to install xubuntu to an USB-Stick instead to the HDD to use it as "mobile" everyday system?
<TheSheep> teliti: yes
<TheSheep> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<teliti> TheSheep: thx
<Cael> ughh still defragmenting... 24%
<phil_dawg> Defragller is a good one for Windows.
<Thermi> gn
<Thermi> gn8
 * likemindead hasn't used anything but GNU/Linux for so long that he can't really remember what it's like to degfrag... :D
<Cael> 50% done and its finally lookin good
<Cael> this would explain why its been slow as hell lately
<phil_dawg> Lol.
<phil_dawg> Cael you using Defraggler?
<Cael> XP's built in one
<phil_dawg> Download Defraggler. It's better :D
<phil_dawg> And free >.>
<phil_dawg> From the makers of CCleaner
<Sysi> what i've heard, default one is mostly worthless
<Cael> runnin it now
<Cael> whenh im used to linux as a main os .
<Cael> bye bye xp
<Cael> the first linux os i ever tried was QNX followed by Lindows then shortly after i found out about ubuntu and the flavors of it :3
<mark76> What did you use QNX on?
<Cael> back then QNX was both cd installable andf floppy based
<Cael> but i think the pc was 900mhz when i had tried it,
<Cael> it was So long ago.
<mark76> Why is the air going fuzzy? Where is that harp music coming from?
<Cael> lol
<Cael> but when i did i can say it was atleast 2003+ (year)
<mark76> In 2003 I was still using 98
<Cael> i didnt move from 98 till xp was @ SP2
<Cael> its moving really slow but i still have an intrest in ReactOS
<mark76> I've never had XP on a computer
<Cael> im anxious for the PS3 scene to finish that project "AsbestOS" so i can use xubuntu on it..
<mark76> What's AsbestOS?
<Cael> its a project to Restore OtherOS functionality on FW's 3.21 ~ 3.41
<Cael> but with the SPE's the RSX and video unrestricted
<mark76> Ah right
<Cael> shame sony Resitricted  the RSX SPE and video in their offical OtherOS. (ewwww Framebuffer access only )
<mark76> I heard about that
<mark76> Didn't Sony used to have its own Linux distro for the PS?
<Cael> it was done to prevent people from using it to pirate games
<Cael> not foir the PS3.. but PS2? yea
<Cael>  was 2.4.1 Kernel based, and used Window Maker (w/ option of Fluxbox) for an GUI
<mark76> Interesting choice
<Cael> but it wasnt that partical as the PS2 only had 32MB Ram
<Cael> *practical
<Cael> probbly the reason for WM/FB
<mark76> So it's kind of like going back to the 1990s?
<Cael> but Window Maker made me think of Amiga's workbench for an odd reason
<mark76> Which is odd. As it's quite clearly based on NeXTStep
<Cael> (im not talking of Amiga OS4 im speaking of the earlier 2.x days of amiga workbench)
<mark76> So am I
 * Cael use dto have an Amiga 500 with the HDD Kit.
<Cael> i couldnt explain why i had the amiga feel from WM.
<Cael> just felt familiar from those days.
<mark76> Did your Windowmaker look like this? http://www.raiden.net/images/articles/desktopsandwm/windowmaker.jpg
<Cael> yea but  i think mine wa sthemed a lil diffrently
<Cael> making an Sync on green to standard vga adapter was a pain in the rear...
<mark76> http://geekyschmidt.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/nextstep-screenshot.png
<Cael> yea more like that mark
<mark76> That's NeXTStep
<Cael> wasnt the first OSX suppose dto be NeXTStep's successor?
<mark76> It was
<Cael> few OS's i havent had teh pleasure of tryiong was OS/2 and Warp.
<mark76> BeOS?
<Cael> beyond that i've fioddled with OpenSolaris. FreeBSD (well free bsd based  NAS OS.) most Windows OS's.  Mac OS 7 ~ OSX Tiger
<Cael> that and BeOS
<mark76> What about RISCOS?
<Cael> so those 3 OS's BeOS, OS/2 and OS/2 Warp ar ethe ones i havent fiddled with that work on any x86 hardware or Mac.
<mark76> RISCOS doesn't work on x86 or PPC
<Cael> i got my mits on an Sparcstation 20 no long before i left Michigan but the HDD was bad.
<mark76> Ah! You're American. It's highly unlikely you'd have come across RISCOS then
<Cael> i took this not long before i left. http://webpages.charter.net/charliekit/sparcstation.mp3 thats the HDD noise it was making (you may nee dto crank your volume but i ha dto use my PocketPC to record it)
 * mark76 remixes Cael's HDD sample and releases it as a 12"
<Cael> im moving back there in late november but does the SparcStation 20 have a certain Scsi Capacity limit?
<mark76> I have no idea
<Cael> (and btw 62% doen defragmenting with Defragler, the app's faster than xp's built in defragmenter)
<Cael> who ever4 recommended it to me : 3 ty i'll be using it on my other systems
#xubuntu 2011-10-10
<ElderDryas> I Found It!!!
<ElderDryas> Turning on the GNOME services causes my laptop to drop a Blue Screen (Not Of Death) over the screen after login (which is automatic).
<ElderDryas> Only took me a week :(
<charlie-tca> glad you found it, finally :)
<ElderDryas> Wonder why? (the screen, not why so long, I know that, I'm ignorant :)
<charlie-tca> apparently gnome hates us?
<ElderDryas> There are times I want my Apple ][ back
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: any chance you can confirm this?
<charlie-tca> no, I don't install gnome if I can avoid it
<charlie-tca> I try for as little gnome stuff as possible here
<ElderDryas> well, Sessions and Startup>Advanced>click Launch GNOME services on startup is what causes it for me
<ElderDryas> oh well....
<charlie-tca> REally?
<charlie-tca> File the bug, I will try to confirm while testing this week.
<ElderDryas> yup, that's whay I hoped you could confirm/deny it before I head over to bug HQ
<ElderDryas> Wonder why rythmbox always wants a reboot after install...back in a minute...unless something else goes wrong
 * ElderDryas beats his head against the desk L(
 * ElderDryas sticks his head out the window...maybe it's full moon...nope.
<charlie-tca> heh, I did the wall-to-head thing yesterday. It did not really help much
<ElderDryas> Now rhythmbox has no straming/radio
<ElderDryas> And it hurts more when the hair has gone
<charlie-tca> I could see the hurt more thing, sure. ;)
<charlie-tca> noted desk instead of wall, too.
<ElderDryas> Well, the desk is oak...drywall dents and then my wife makes me fix it
<charlie-tca> drywall is softer, though
<ElderDryas> I quit for the night :(
<zus> ALMOST!!!!! grrrr
<zus> anyone using xchat and have OP, ban kick buttons options up?
<zus> hmm wrong chat... /:)
<zenrox> i have them
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> hehehe
<zus> im having font issue, and half the labels are off wont fit on the screen
<zenrox> change the font
<zenrox> in xchat
<zus> thing is  i was using the default font , and had only  installed my  nvidia drivers
<zus> menu items are Teeny tiny, right clicks for cut n paste is  huger,
<zenrox> hmm
<zus> screen in "where were reading" is normal, but tabs for channels are huger
<zenrox> maby your screen size in nvida drivers needs to be set up right
<zus> maybe,  but i dont see anything out of the ordinary, res1440X900
<zenrox> hmm
<zus> well zenrox  thanks though, im going to go to the  channel i meant to ask in. :)
<raevol> anyone know how to select the default output device for pulseaudio?
<Sysi> with pavucontrol
<raevol> so in that i see i can set a "fallback" but is there a way to set a default that i am not seeing?
<raevol> or is that the same thing?
<Sysi> just selecting output device should work
<raevol> i found a solution in paprefs to output to all devices simultaneously
<raevol> thanks though!
<xubuntu742> bonjour a tous
<xubuntu742> je suis en train de faire une installe  de xubuntu
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu742> ok sorry
<joesepp> Can anyone help with Keyboard Layouts panel applet?
<joesepp> it doesn't remeber the default layout, nor the key combination to change layout after reboot.
<joesepp> overall there is a problem with shortcut keys
<joesepp> anyone?
<Mahy> hi there, I've got one question. Can somebody please tell me, whether or not the new upcoming Xubuntu release (11.10) provides a tool to switch keyboard layouts (either by mouseclick or a keybord shortcut)? THX in advance. Mahy.
<joesepp> Mahy: are you using one now?
<Mahy> ATM I'm using plain Gnome Ubuntu 10.10
<joesepp> Mahy: there is a plugin (xfce4-xkb-plugin) for that right now
<joesepp> Mahy: actually i had a question before about the plugin cos' it's not remembering the shortcut to change the layout
<joesepp> Mahy: but mouseclick works fine
<Mahy> joesepp: thanks a lot, I'll give that plugin a try. Much better than editing xorg.conf. Not that I'm opposed to editing config files in general, but this shoul be supported by the GUI desktop
<joesepp> Mahy: you're welcome
<blackmoth> hi! i have a question regarding the swap after xubuntu installation..anyone can help?
<Sysi> you could've just ask
<blackmoth> my problem is..during pre installation i made a swap partition of 4gb then once the installation was done my swap partition is gone?
<blackmoth> i tried to swapon -a but it cannot locate the swap partition?
<blackmoth> i reinstalled twice already still no swap partition...also when i open gparted before trying the to install again the swap partition was deleted?
<blackmoth> any thoughts of this? thanks
<Sysi> what partitioning option did you use, custom? (and why do you need 4GB swap)
<blackmoth> yeah
<blackmoth> custom partition
<Sysi> if you run 'cat /etc/fstab | grep swap' do you get anything?
<Sysi> maybe sudo cat
<blackmoth> does setting a swap to 4gb would cause that problem?
<Sysi> shouldn't
<Sysi> I just wonder how you're gonna use it
<blackmoth> # swap was on /dev/sdb6 during installation
<blackmoth> #UUID=5fad553a-1af4-4330-92aa-848df3050355 none            swap    sw              0       0
<blackmoth> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<blackmoth> i get that result
<Sysi> hum, say it's created but still commented out
<Sysi> encryption might has something to do with that..
<blackmoth> also during installation forgot which one there was a permission problem...
<blackmoth> is there a log during installation so i could scan it?
<blackmoth> also when i check on gparted the 4gb swap partition was deleted and reduced to 1.7gb or something
<charlie-tca> um, noted...
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview#Boot.2C_installation_and_post-install
<charlie-tca> see second item
<charlie-tca> blackmoth: bug 709363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 709363 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "swap partition disappeared during installation" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709363
<blackmoth> i see
<blackmoth> whats the work around?
<blackmoth> maybe setting it to 2gb instead of 4?
<charlie-tca> appears to be a possible workaround in comment #15 of the bug. However, if you can reproduce, try what the developer asked in comment #7, please. There is no official fix or workaround because the devs could not reproduce the issue
<blackmoth> ok ill try to fiddle with it a bit.. thanks for the link
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. Any help with debugging that thing would be really useful.
<Boscop> hi
<Boscop> I had two partitions on my hard drive (sda1: windows 7, sda2: windows xp). I wanted to install xubuntu instead of windows 7 and during the installation I chose to split the first partition into a 4GB swap partition and the main one. after successful installation of xubuntu grub showed that sda2 contained windows 7 (which isn't true since it contains win xp. maybe it got confused because I had I installed windows 7 first and then xp, s
<Boscop> lecting the "windows 7" entry in grub) I got an error "file missing or corrupted: c:\windows\system32\hal.dll". I used the recovery cd to execute "expand d:\i386\hal.dl_ c:\windows\system32" (which replaced the hal.dll file) but the error persisted. my guess is that the hal.dll file is alright but the windows bootloader is corrupted. neither the windows 7 cd nor the windows xp cd were able to repair it. currently I cannot boot into xu
<Boscop> (I also tried fixmbr and fixboot inthe recovery console)
<charlie-tca> Boscop: I suspect the windows 7 takes priority over XP, and in trying to remove it, perhaps the entire partition sda1 did not get used, resulting in XP moving to sda3
<blackmoth> hi i did reproduce the installation and followed the instruction on #7 on swap bug
<blackmoth> registering right now to upload the file
<blackmoth> any dev around?
<charlie-tca> blackmoth: thank you very much. I will look at it as soon as you are done
<blackmoth> ok
<Boscop> charlie-tca: yes, since the first partition got split into two, XP is now on the third, but it doesn't know it
<blackmoth> i have two files the debuglog during the installation and the syslog after installation
<blackmoth> should i upload the two?
<Boscop> charlie-tca: how can I fix it?
<charlie-tca> Boscop: I suspect you have to reinstall xp
<charlie-tca> blackmoth: yes, please
<Boscop> charlie-tca: oh no, not again :( I already had to reinstall it twice
<charlie-tca> did you find xp yet?
<charlie-tca> maybe examine the partitions using gparted, it should show what the ntfs partitions are
<focalt> hey guys
<focalt> I need some advice
<Boscop> charlie-tca: http://pastebin.com/cay467pT
<focalt> I found a old computer
<charlie-tca> focalt: use it?
<Boscop> XP still seems to be on sda2
<focalt> a pentiumIII
<focalt> charlie-tca, but I have bios coded, and usb ports don't recognize pen drives...
<focalt> hoe can I install xubuntu?
<focalt> on it
<charlie-tca> Boscop: it does. Let me see if I can find a reference to try and fix it
<charlie-tca> focalt: use a cd drive?
<Boscop> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> I use cd s on all my systems. I think I have one out of five might boot from usb now
<focalt> charlie-tca, but how can I set boot order to cd drive, if I have no access to bios?
<charlie-tca> Boscop: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringWindows
<charlie-tca> focalt: why no bios access?
<charlie-tca> try hitting ins, del, F2, F7, F10, F11, F12 on boot?
<blackmoth> charlie: only one attachment per comment in the comment section?
<charlie-tca> Depending on the manufacturer, I have computers that use all of those to enter bios
<blackmoth> charlie: only one attachment allowed per comment in the comment section?
<charlie-tca> blackmoth: yes, sorry
<blackmoth> ok
<charlie-tca> Got to make two entries for two attachments
<focalt> charlie-tca, it asks a password
<charlie-tca> focalt: I see. Then you should look the thing up in google and find "how to clear cmos"
<charlie-tca> there will be a jumper on the motherboard, most of the time
<blackmoth> is he using a laptop?
<blackmoth> if its desktop just take out the battery and re insert
<focalt> charlie-tca, thanks
<Boscop> charlie-tca: I already copied the hal.dll from the cd. and btw there is no hal.dll in my c:\windows\system32\dllcache
<charlie-tca> Good luck. I managed to find all of the old systems I gained, but it took some digging for at least one of them
<charlie-tca> maybe something in
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<charlie-tca> would help, since the system is not seeing the right things in grub?
<blackmoth> um charlie sorry about the double post on the comments
<blackmoth> am having isp problems right now
<blackmoth> you could erase comment  19
<charlie-tca> No problem, we can work around it.
<charlie-tca> I can't remove it, but we can put a note in that it is the same as...
<charlie-tca> I see comment 18, 19, 20, all three are the same log file?
<blackmoth> yeah
<blackmoth> what does it says on 20?
<blackmoth> syslog?
<blackmoth> woah sorry about that
<blackmoth> am still upload the syslog
<blackmoth> 18 ,19,20 are the same file
<Boscop> charlie-tca: I found this article: http://www.comitservices.com/wp/?p=12 my boot.ini looks like this: http://pastebin.com/9L8fQ4sV is the 'partition(2)' correct? I can't run DISKPART now, so I don't know how which nr that partition will have in windows, but maybe you can deduce that from the 'fdisk -l' output I pasted above?
<charlie-tca> It's okay, I know to say they are the same, by mistake
<blackmoth> its because my isp right now is so slow...so i have to wait for the upload to load...i think i pressed the post comment twice
<Boscop> charlie-tca: in the 'fdisk -l' output, sda2 is the 2nd partition, so it should work (right?), but it doesn't.
<blackmoth> charlie could i send you the syslog here? it seems faster...my browsing speed right now is very slow
<charlie-tca> Boscop: not having touched windows in years, I don't know if it is c: or d:, but sda2 is the second partition. However, I question if XP might be found instead on sdb1 or sdc1, both identified as windows partitions
<charlie-tca> sdb1 would be D:, and sdc1 would be e:, I think
<Boscop> charlie-tca: no, they weren't plugged in then. they are external disks
<charlie-tca> hm, under the rules for grub in older versions, sda1 == 0, sda2 == 1. Maybe try changing the partition to 1 for xp in grub?
<blackmoth> hmm i cant upload the 4mb syslog..my internet connection right now is very freaking slow
<blackmoth> btw charlie what was the command again for checking the UUID for the swap partition?
<blackmoth> the one you gave me earlier
<Boscop> charlie-tca: grub is corrupted now that I ran fixmbr and fixboot. I'll have to reinstall grub later. the question is, what should I put in the boot.ini file?
<charlie-tca> nothiung
<charlie-tca> it is using grub2, which builds the file itself.
<Boscop> charlie-tca: right now grub doesn't show up when I boot
<Boscop> charlie-tca: so I can't even boot into xubuntu
<charlie-tca> hold down the rightshift after bios checks. It should show up
<Boscop> charlie-tca: and then just reinstall grub from within xubuntu and it should fix boot.ini accordingly?
<blackmoth> ill upload the syslog tomorrow once my isp problem is fix
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> blackmoth: okay
<charlie-tca> Boscop: yes, to the best of my knowledge
<blackmoth> hmm i tried to open the fstab and found out that the uuid of the swap was commented?
<Boscop> charlie-tca: if that doesn't work, would it help to delete the swap partition so that I only have two again?
<Boscop> (I guess not, since the new partitions were appended at the end)
<charlie-tca> Boscop: probably not, that usually makes it harder to straighten out
<Boscop> ok
<blackmoth> # swap was on /dev/sdb6 during installation
<blackmoth> #UUID=94405326-29be-472d-8f6d-ac868695d733 none            swap    sw              0       0
<blackmoth> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<blackmoth> charlie should i uncomment the swap uuid and comment on /dev?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<charlie-tca> looks like uncomment the uuid line and leave the other one alone
<blackmoth> tried to reproduce the instruction on # 15
<charlie-tca> I would try that first. If it doesn't work, then comment the /dev line]
<charlie-tca> I would try that first. If it doesn't work, then comment the /dev line :(
<blackmoth> i tried
<blackmoth> # swap was on /dev/sdb6 during installation
<blackmoth> #UUID=94405326-29be-472d-8f6d-ac868695d733 none            swap    sw              0       0
<blackmoth> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<blackmoth> opps
<blackmoth> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=94405326-29be-472d-8f6d-ac868695d733
<blackmoth> still cant find the device
<blackmoth> does this problem only occur if you set the swap file above 2gb during installation?
<charlie-tca> Did you uncomment the uuid line?
<charlie-tca> also, make sure the uuid is correct
<blackmoth> how to check for the uuid?
<blackmoth> that uuid was already on the fstab
<charlie-tca> blackmoth: no, it happens for the encrypted drive. It doesn't care how big/small the swap file is
<charlie-tca> you have to verify the uuid is correct for sdb6
<blackmoth> how?
<charlie-tca> open a terminal and type       blkid
<charlie-tca> see what it says
<blackmoth> sdb6 doesnt show in blkid
<blackmoth> # swap was on /dev/sdb6 during installation
<blackmoth> #UUID=94405326-29be-472d-8f6d-ac868695d733 none            swap    sw              0       0
<charlie-tca> okay, then try ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<blackmoth> thats the original in the fstab before uncommenting it
<charlie-tca> my mistake
<charlie-tca> in terminal,       ls -lA /dev/disk/by-uuid
<charlie-tca> will give all the drives by sd?? and uuid
<blackmoth> yeah only three
<blackmoth> but not for the sdb6
<blackmoth> this is the output
<blackmoth> 3b33ccb1-f758-4ebb-83ac-a76e79afa147  48A1499124D60B5D	b36d99ff-0980-446d-ac6e-b8337b7388e5
<blackmoth> then the output of blkid is
<blackmoth> /dev/sda4: LABEL="UniStorage" UUID="48A1499124D60B5D" TYPE="ntfs"
<blackmoth> /dev/sda5: UUID="b36d99ff-0980-446d-ac6e-b8337b7388e5" TYPE="ext4"
<blackmoth> /dev/sda7: UUID="3b33ccb1-f758-4ebb-83ac-a76e79afa147" TYPE="ext4"
<blackmoth> sdb6 doesnt show up
<charlie-tca> comment it out completely in /etc/fstab then
<charlie-tca> It should work until the bug gets figured out
<blackmoth> i tried already
<charlie-tca> It seems maybe it did not even create the partition properly
<blackmoth> i comment it out
<blackmoth> then comment the /dev
<blackmoth> but during swap on
<blackmoth> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=94405326-29be-472d-8f6d-ac868695d733
<blackmoth> also during the installation i saw a command to wipe out swap space for security reasons....is that normal?
<blackmoth> charlie
<blackmoth> sdb6 shows up on fdisk -l
<blackmoth> also during the installation i saw a command to wipe out swap space for security reasons....is that normal?
<charlie-tca> swap-on won't find it because it can't find the partition
<charlie-tca> yes, is normal to see it wipe space
<blackmoth> ah ok
<charlie-tca> sdb6 might show up, but it still isn't formatted right to be used
<blackmoth> hmm so can i run a live usb and format it again with gparted?
<charlie-tca> You can try, I don't know if it will work, though.
<blackmoth> hmm let me try
<blackmoth> brb
<blackmoth> charlie
<blackmoth> it worked
<blackmoth> i think i found out the problem
<charlie-tca> Great!
<charlie-tca> problem is???
<blackmoth> when i checked gparted the 4gb i assigned to swap reduce to 3.9gb and the format is unknown
<blackmoth> the installation somewhat corrupted the swap file
<charlie-tca> Yes, it messes up the formatting for reasons yet to determined.
<blackmoth> it writes something on the swap file? since it used up about 100mb kish
<charlie-tca> That's why they need those logs. They can't find why it is doing that
<blackmoth> can i send you the log here?
<charlie-tca> Of course, if it happened to everybody, it would be so much easier
<charlie-tca> no
<blackmoth> ill try to upload it
<blackmoth> seems internet is doing fine
<charlie-tca> every partition has a small amount used to set itself up
<charlie-tca> Great! I already notified the developer that you are adding the logs.
<brunomedeiros> Hi all
<blackmoth> ok
<brunomedeiros> First time here on this channel!
<charlie-tca> !hi | brunomedeiros
<ubottu> brunomedeiros: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<charlie-tca> Welcome to our little support channel
<Boscop> charlie-tca: in grub when I run 'grub> find /boot/grub/stage1' I get this error 'Error 15: File not found'.
<Boscop> charlie-tca: I'm following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<charlie-tca> Boscop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#File_Not_Found_.28Error_15.29
<charlie-tca> explains how to fix that
<Boscop> I got this error _while_ reinstalling grub from a live cd.
<Boscop> (in fact, I haven't been able to reinstall it yet, due to this error)
<Boscop> so how will reinstalling from a live cd fix this?
<blackmoth> charlie: done upload the syslog
<charlie-tca> Boscop: the guide you are following is from 2006. It will not work for grub2
<charlie-tca> Please use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2 for anything after 2009
<Boscop> charlie-tca: also, when running upgrade-from-grub-legacy I get '/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub'
<charlie-tca> Boscop: the guide you are following is from 2006. It will not work for grub2
<charlie-tca> You are using an obsolete guide, which references files not use by grub2
<charlie-tca> blackmoth: thank you
<blackmoth> no problem.. hope this bug will be fix soon
<charlie-tca> Me too.
<blackmoth> ok have to go now...ill check the bug section for an update tomorrow...bye
<blackmoth> thank you for your time
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<Boscop> charlie-tca: ok, I reinstalled grub now using boot-repair but it doesn't seem to modify boot.ini
<salis> i ahve problem with aircrakc-ng suite when i use aireplay i get a message tha card is on difrent channel than ap is.. some1 here have an idia?
<rsyring> Is there a Places panel item in 11.04?
<rsyring> I mean, I don't see it in the list, do I have to do something special to get it to show up?
<GridCube> rsyring, there is a kind of places but it works different
<GridCube> you can, though, make one manually
#xubuntu 2011-10-11
<rudollf> Hi all, tell me how to set a theme in Xubuntu???
<dox> ...
<Vermicelli> Howdy. Would someone spare a moment to help me with an installation hitch, to a brand new sata?
<Vermicelli> Bios sees both the new sata and an old ide (set with the ide not even in the boot order), but the xubuntu install disk only sees the ide. On the livecd, fdisk -l matches.
<nico__> is anyone available to help me
<knome> !ask | nico__
<ubottu> nico__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nico__> ok, sorry! I had restarted my ubuntu system earlier and haven't been able to boot it back up since. it isn't an issue with my GRUB menu, but some sort of error in the filesystem. it doesn't say much other than pam critical error after loading for about 15minutes. would anyone know what this issue could be caused by?
<Guest34331> why I can't use the midbutton on IBM?
<WUGUI> ?
<Mitch> hi
<fl3x> ;3
<fl3xiin> ;0
<Guest98629> ciao a tutti sono nuovo nel mondo di ubuntu spero di capire come funziona
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest98629> mille grazie salve!!
<aboudreault> hi, anyone tried xubuntu oneiric beta2?
<aboudreault> should I wait the official release?
<aboudreault> arf... I think I will install xubuntu natty.. would be safer. unless there is something very exciting in oneiric?
<knome> aboudreault, probably safer to go with natty, and upgrade in a few days
<aboudreault> ok
<aboudreault> hmm, next question.. my home is currently encrypted.
<aboudreault> I don' t want to touch to the home partition... next time I haven' t been ask for any password.
<xubuntu722> sqlut
<ssargennto> My sound was just working an hour ago.. I go to load up again and now no sound.. I reboot and no sound through firefox, clementine, or anything else.. any ideas what it could be?
<ssargennto> oops.. meant to load up a game
<Myrtti> have you checked the volume levels in something like alsamixer?
<jay__> hi all, I have a problem where xfdesktop crashes I THINK even though it is still running, either way, when i log in i just get a blue screen, any ideas?/ any help? thanks
<ssargennto> Myrtti: yeah i have... correct volume levels are up
<jay__> its a fxdesktop issue
<ElderDryas> jay__: Have you turned on GNOME Services in the Advanced tab in Sessions and startup?  That will drop a blue screen (not of death) over my desktop
<ElderDryas> But it's a pretty blue :)
<charlie-tca> All I get with GNOME services checked is Onboard keyboard starting at login :)
<jay__> yes i have, but it didnt initially cause a blue screen, i killed and restarted xfdesktop and it solves it, but after i log in, its back to the bluescreen, and onscreen keyboard, im using 11.10 beta 2 if that helps
<ElderDryas> Weel, as we all know XFCE would NEVER think of upsetting you charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> These are all the same bug in GNOME services. Let me find what to file it against.
<charlie-tca> jay__: if GNOME Services is not checked, does the desktop start correctly?
<ElderDryas> Actually I thin I saw the Onboard Keyboard on login...before I deleted it from my system
<jay__> with it checked i used to only get the keyboard, which i have since got rid off, everything was fine, but now for whatever reason i have to kill and restart xfdesktop, should i try unchecking and restarting now?
<charlie-tca> please do
<charlie-tca> let's find out if that is causing the desktop not to start.
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: can you open a terminal and type     apt-cache policy nautilus
<charlie-tca> tell me if it shows anything 'installed:'
<ElderDryas> hmmm...just checked it and relogedin and...wait for it...NO blue screen
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: yes and no...tried iot and Installed:  (none)
<charlie-tca> That's good then
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: do you have a launchpad account already?
<ElderDryas> yeah, but I wrong...againwas sure it was related to GNOME Services...but I was evedently
<charlie-tca> never mind.
<ElderDryas> yes
<charlie-tca> Onboard is related to it, I will file a bug against it
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: so you get the blue background with Gnome Services unchecked?
<charlie-tca> you got something not starting
<ElderDryas> No, checked (or so I thought)
<charlie-tca> probably got xfsettingsd or xfwm4 not starting
<ElderDryas> I;m going to try a few logins with it checked...back in a few
<charlie-tca> jay__: you still here?
<charlie-tca> I will ask you to comment on the bug when I get it filed, please
<jay__> hey still here, ran apt-cache and it says Installed: 1:3.2.0-0ubuntu5
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: Can't reproduce it now.  I tried at least 4 times the other day and it was consistent...GNOME Services check=blue screen, not checked=normal screen.  "I'm so confused" :(
<charlie-tca> No problem.
<charlie-tca> What about onboard?
<charlie-tca> jay__: suspect the issue is caused by nautilus, then.
<charlie-tca> It tries to take over the desktop, which it does manage in GNOME. In Xfce, we use xfdesktop4 to manage the desktop, but nautilus doesn't want to allow that.
<ElderDryas> I remember seeing it right after login a couple of times, but I'm not sure as to GNOME Services or not.  I have since deleted it, you want me to re-install and try?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> I will file the bug and it will get confirmed by testing this week
<charlie-tca> Thanks for your efforts. If it wasn't for you asking yesterday, I would not have tried GNOME Services
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: When I saw the pattern, I had "update-manager -d" the update, today I have used the daily image from yesterday.
<charlie-tca> so, might have been leftover from upgrading
<ElderDryas> could have been..I think I remeber wondering what nautilus was doing showing up in the window as it updated.
<jay__> ok ill uninstall nautilus (why its there at ll i dont know, as its a fresh install) and ill get back
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: didn't you tell me onboard keeps starting even when you uncheck that thing now?
<ElderDryas> I don't think so, but they say the memory is the second thing to go....
<jay_> guys you rock, got rid of nautilus, and its all cool now :)
<charlie-tca> hm, mine seems to have left me
<charlie-tca> jay_: Great! glad we could help a little bit
<jay_> can i ask how t got there? are there some apps that need it?
<ElderDryas> I only saw the Onboard Keyboard the other day, I deleted it this time before turning on GNOME Services for this
<charlie-tca> If you installed a bit back, it was installed by mistake
<charlie-tca> during the installation
<charlie-tca> also, a couple of times, normal oneiric updates installed nautilus for us
<ElderDryas> gremlins
<charlie-tca> It's been a bit of a battle to keep it out this cycle
<charlie-tca> memory... Onboard did not appear when I unchecked GNOME services
<jay_> fair enough, as you can guess im new xfce, jumped ship because of unity/gnome 3, and i have to say i love it so far, i wish i had installed a release or two back
<charlie-tca> Welcome aboard
<charlie-tca> It does take some getting used to, and the configurations are a bit different
<jay_> just a bit, but it feels honestly better (and snappier)
<ElderDryas> jay_: I have tried almost every (non-trivial) distro that has xfce in the upper half of Distrowatch, and keep comming back.  Xubuntu has been the standard...there are some distros that might be there in another cycle or two, but nothing to compare to it right now.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu has been the front runner for Xfce from the first Xubuntu release
<jay_> i think you might be right elderryas ,one more silly question if you have time, is there a way to disable the shut down confirmation?
<ElderDryas> yes
<jay_> ......and? :)
<ElderDryas> Session/Startup>General> Prompt on logout
<ElderDryas> Had to look :)
<jay_> mine is unchecked already though? guess its in reverse :)
<charlie-tca> uncheck it to not be prompted on logout?
<charlie-tca> oh, I see.
<charlie-tca> jay_: peculiarities of Xfce, you might find you have to check it, logout, then uncheck it again to make it work
<jay_> ha ha ok cool :)
<jay_> charlie and elder you guys have been a massive help, thanks so much
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jay_> tab! i will remember that :)
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<jay_> does anyone know if the lightdm screen that is there at the minute is the final for 11.10, or is mine the only ugly one?
<ElderDryas> dunno, I have autologin
<charlie-tca> it's final
<charlie-tca> what you mean, ugly? should match the desktop wallpaper
<ElderDryas> It did, and was still ugly...greyish, IIRC
<charlie-tca> You should see the splash screen, the lightdm screen, and the wallpaper are all the same
<jay_> no it does match, and is really a pretty cool one at that, but the dialog is an unthemed grey box, i assumed it should/would look like ubuntus?
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: nvidia video?
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: yes, but I remember now, it was the ubuntu left-side login because of the update-manager last week
<jay_> nope, intel onboard, the ubuntu one is fine, i thought maybe thexubuntu one was yet to update?
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah, you got the unity image
<charlie-tca> jay_: I don't know why it is grey then. Sounds like a video card doing it, though.
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca:  So I took your advice, waited 'till Monday and grabbed the daily
<charlie-tca> heh, and we just got good images a couple of hours ago. but the bugs been fixed, so you should be good
<jay_> weird, there is a lightdm customize app floating around webupd8.org, worth a try maybe?
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: could have been, enabled autologin during the same boot cycle as grabbing the nvidia driver
<charlie-tca> jay_: is it lightdm-config manager or something ?
<ElderDryas> I'll wait till the 13th, just update my system, and burn the final image to my USB revocery stick
<charlie-tca> As long as you run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" you do not need to reinstall. It will be equivalent already
<levartemit> evening guys. Small question: does the xubuntu iso also include a "live disc"?
<jay_> yeah a lightdm config manager, lets you chamge the bacjground, and I THINK the theme too, not sure
<charlie-tca> levartemit: yes, it is called the desktop cd
<levartemit> great :)
<ElderDryas> If I have to install on the 10th AND the 13th, I'll be very "unhappy" (seeing as this is a family friendly channel)
<charlie-tca> jay_: it is approved too, will be added for Precise, the next development release
<jay_> awesome :)
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: I wouldn't do that. I installed this one about Alpha1, and just keep it updated
 * charlie-tca thinks it is good when he gets one right finally
 * ElderDryas thought that with 10.04
<jay_> last question, will adding compiz to autostart take care of business or are there more steps in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> more
<charlie-tca> jay_: to run compiz, you have to replace xfwm4, since they are both window managers
<charlie-tca> so, after installing compiz, you run     compiz --replace       in a terminal, which makes it take over the window manager job
<charlie-tca> Then it should work if you save the session on logging out
<charlie-tca> To get rid of it, you would run     xfwm4 --replace      first, to allow xfwm to manage the windows again
<nasredim> somebody knows how to enable shutdown and reboot buttons?
<jay_> compiz --replace, ok got it, ill make a note of the commands incase, cheers Charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> nasredim: menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, General tab, check Prompt on logout?
<nasredim> charlie-tca, yep, but they didnt work
<charlie-tca> You did reboot after checking it, right?
<charlie-tca> it should work the second logout, not the first one after checking it
<nasredim> charlie-tca, yes
<charlie-tca> hm, on a network?
<nasredim> charlie-tca, the problem is the buttons doesnt work they just logout but they dont shut down or restart
<charlie-tca> um, using Xubuntu 11.04?
<charlie-tca> known bug
<charlie-tca> no fix yet
<nasredim> charlie-tca, yes i found out that but somebody knos how to fix it?
<charlie-tca> No, that's why there is no fix yet
<nasredim> charlie-tca, i remember when i used to use arch there was a trick by configuring hal... but here.. i dont know
<charlie-tca> hal is obsolete and not used
<nasredim> charlie-tca, so what do they use?
<charlie-tca> dbus
<charlie-tca> dbus and udev replaced hal
<xubuntu514> salut
<charlie-tca> !hi | xubuntu514
<ubottu> xubuntu514: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu514> speak french ?
<charlie-tca> No sorry. however, the french ubuntu channel can usually help with it
<charlie-tca> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nasredim> charlie-tca, well i have to learn how to live with this bug xD
<charlie-tca> It gets better in Xubuntu 11.10
<charlie-tca> which comes out Thursday
 * ElderDryas is taking bets on how long it takes the servers to get swamped after release :)
<charlie-tca> within minutes, usually
<charlie-tca> and now, back to verifying my release notes and testing these final images
<ElderDryas> Last Release as Head? Vacation time?
<jay_> charlie-tca, just realised why its not bundled with this release, its trying to load adwaita, so is compiz bound to gnome3 now?
<nasredim> charlie-tca, is there a way tu pgrade just xfce?
<charlie-tca> jay_: It might be. I don't know for sure
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: remains to be seen what will happen yet
<ElderDryas> No one wants the job, huh?
<charlie-tca> nasredim: no, not without compiling it for 11.04
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: :)
<nasredim> charlie-tca, so this means i have to upgrade the whole distribution¡?
<charlie-tca> nasredim: that's the normal way to upgrade, yes
<charlie-tca> Why is that a bad thing? it insures all the apps work together with the libraries they need
<nasredim> charlie-tca, jajaja i lost to much time gettin the nvidia driver to work
<charlie-tca> Might be better to stay at 11.04 then. It is supported until October 2012
<nasredim> charlie-tca, yep actually i dont have internet connection at home...
<nasredim> charlie-tca, yep actually i dont have internet connection at home...
<charlie-tca> You do not have to upgrade.
<nasredim> charlie-tca, and i just use my box to listen to music watch the walkin dead xD
<RichardNode> Hey everyone, does anyone know if xubuntu 11.10 will ship with ubuntu on the 13th?
<RichardNode> Well, if  nobody knows =)  I guess i'll just say i'm excited, Xubuntu feels so much better than unity
<knome> yes, the release is on the same day
<zus> is new xubuntu releasing on the  13th?
<charlie-tca> yes
<zus> hi charlie-tca  :) how ya doing
<charlie-tca> going strong, I hope
<zus> i have been playing with E17, i like
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 11.10 will be out on October 13th. Once it's out, it's downloadable at http://xubuntu.org/get | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<Unit193> This is called a tab fail, it can be funny ;)
<zus> is there any last minute fixes or is it at this point waiting  2 days for release?
<charlie-tca> remains to be seen. We have all night to break it
<zus> lol
<knome> Unit193, well fortunately there was no tab fail on the topic.
<zus> is there a minimal xubuntu net-iso?
<charlie-tca> If I say yes, you gonna know where?
<knome> zus, the minimal cd is for all ubuntu flavors, since it doesn't install any DE by default
<charlie-tca> If I say yes, you gonna want to know where it is, right?
<zus> charlie-tca,  probaly not since i had to ask. :)
<charlie-tca> I can't remember where to find it :(
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest99973> hey guys got compiz running on 11.10 but the window decoration is awful, i realize thats because i cant use xfwm, i guessed i would have to use emerald but this doesnt exist in the repos, any ideas?
<Guest99973> anyone? :(
<charlie-tca> emerald is obsolete
<Guest99973> hey charlie-tca, yes it is, what i mean is, that is the only thing i could think of to use with compiz, which is now obsolete, and cant use fxwm, so what is the thing to do?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I stay away from compiz
<charlie-tca> what effect in compiz are you trying to get?
<Guest99973> expose mainly
<charlie-tca> What is expose?
<charlie-tca> Is it anything you could achieve using xfwm4 and the compositor built into it?
<Guest99973> you can pick a corner of the screen, and when you have the mouse in said corner it will show all the windows at once, a bit like the effect on a mac, its handy for lots of windows, can that be done in xfwm4?
<charlie-tca> oh, no
<charlie-tca> I just use the workspace switcher on the panel for that
<Guest99973> totally true, but a bit of desktop candy is nice too :) is it possible to use gtk or metacity on xfce?
<Guest99973> as a way to decorate the window i mean?
<well_laid_lawn> gtk apps use gtk it has nothing to do with xfce
<charlie-tca> yes, it should be possible.
<Guest99973> well_laid_lawn, true i know, i mean to just decorate the window to use with compiz
<charlie-tca> Xfce already uses gtk, that's why we have themes in both appearance and window manager
<charlie-tca> window manager is xfwm, and appearance is GTK themes
<Guest99973> sorry, thats what i am trying to say, can i use gtk as window manager as xfwm doesnt work with compiz
<well_laid_lawn> Guest99973: that's window manager decorations - if you use compiz you set it up with whatever it uses, it used to be emerald
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Guest99973> ok i think im getting somewhere, i just installed the compiz panel icon, it says that i am already using gtk window decorator, so i guess my problem is how to change the theme, as the xfwm theme changer obviously doesnt apply
<Guest99973> its blank
<well_laid_lawn> install some themes for it then
<charlie-tca> It won't work with compiz
<well_laid_lawn> I would have checked the howto...
<Guest99973> well_laid_lawn, yes but how to select a gtk theme after i have installed one
<well_laid_lawn> Guest99973: I don't use it try in #compiz
<Guest99973> ok, thanks anyway
<well_laid_lawn> np
#xubuntu 2011-10-12
<munikar> anybody here?
<munikar> ?
<well_laid_lawn> looks like there's 65 in the channel
<munikar> people say that xubuntu runs well in 256 mb ram, but my computer with 256 mb ram and 2.4 GHz processor always hangs in the middle of installation process..........!!! :((((
<well_laid_lawn> did you check the cd or iso?
<munikar> yes, i just downloaded 689.5 mb ISO file and burned it in a cd. The CD worked fine in my laptop with 3 Gb RAM
<well_laid_lawn> is there a swap file on the hard disk?
<well_laid_lawn> s/file/partition/
<munikar> yes i have a page file in the Windows XP
<munikar> not installed linux distro yet in that computer
<well_laid_lawn> not the same thing but ok
<well_laid_lawn> how do you know the comp hangs during installation
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<munikar> during installation process, after choosing lanuage, when i click the "Forward" button. Then the comptuter hangs.....may be becoz of lack of memory
<munikar> xubuntu isn't lightweight anymore .... :(
<Unit193> Using the alternate installer could help
<well_laid_lawn> you do need a fair bit of memory to run the live cd
<munikar> what about alternate cd?
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ssargennto> #testing
<joris> Shouldn't thunar be able to mount remote shares over ssh?
<ablomen> joris, gigolo can
<ablomen> (applications menu => system => gigolo)
<joris> ablomen: thanks!
<joris> ablomen: I can't get gigolo to connect. I can also not select ssh for service type only custum location. Any ideas?
<joris> ablomen: got it! I needed to install gvs-backends and now it works!
<ablomen> joris, ok cool :)
<joris> btw  I would have never find  out  that a program with the name gigolo would mount remote shares...
<joris> and I hope that my girlfriend does not often check firefox history, because she will be asking why I was googling for a gigolo...
<ablomen> joris, haha well the name is gigolo because "it mounts everything you tell it to mount"
<_ToZ> quit
<MikeChelen> wish gigolo automatically installed the gvfs-backends package
<MikeChelen> since its required for most share types
<Cosmoe> hi chaps
<Cosmoe> has anyone come across an issue with XUbuntu 11.04 where mouse settings (IE acceleration and threshold) don't persist across logins?
<ElderDryas> Cosmoe: No, they have always worked for me.
<Cosmoe> i see
<Cosmoe> do you know where the settings are stored?
<ElderDryas> What happens if you edit file:///home/drc/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/pointers.xml
<likemindead> Why no mention of 11.10 at xubuntu.com (or ubuntu.com)?
<ElderDryas> change drc to your login
<ElderDryas> backup the file before editing :)
<ElderDryas> likemindead: becasue it's not released yet (tomorrow)
<likemindead> Right.
<Cosmoe> now, it appears to have changed that file ElderDryas
<Cosmoe> to the settings i've input
<Cosmoe> but it must be resetting or something on my fresh login
<likemindead> There's most always a "Coming Soon" or countdown or something, though.
<Cosmoe> i suppose i could make it RO
<charlie-tca> likemindead: We didn't get one written
<charlie-tca> However, it is in the topic here
<likemindead> Ah. No worries.
<likemindead> True dat.
<ElderDryas> Cosmoe: Change the settins to what you want, re-start X (or reboot) open the file and see what it says.  If it's changed from what you want, "Houston, we have a problem" :)
<Cosmoe> yeah, not good eh
<Cosmoe> brb
<charlie-tca> don't forget to save session
<charlie-tca> if session is not saved, settings are not saved either
<ubuntu_> Hi everybody. I need a help with my xubuntu. I'm from Poland and my gramma isn't very good, but I tried all what I've found.
<Cosmoe> ... i see
<Cosmoe> that seems a little counter-intuitive
<Cosmoe> brb
<charlie-tca> !details | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: I have never overtly saved a session and my mouse settings carry over.  Does Xubuntu automagically save the session (probably as a default) ?
<ElderDryas> charlie-tca: Maybe that is why if I leave, say, xchat open when I shut down it comes up the next time I start.
<ElderDryas> Even though I do not have Automatically save session checked....
<ubuntu_> I have a problem with grub rescue. I'm running Xubuntu 11.04 on live CD. I've installed it today. I had Windows XP before and Xubuntu is on the second partition I had (not the windows xp partition, even if I choose option to install Xubuntu near windows)
<Cosmoe> it looks like the file stays the same ...
<Cosmoe> but the settings aren't applied
<ubuntu_> and grub doesn't loading, so I can't choose OS
<ElderDryas> Cosmoe: This may sound silly, but are you sure you are modifying the correct mouse?
<Cosmoe> yep
<Cosmoe> 100% sure
<Cosmoe> and you were right to ask, as I do have two 'mice'
<Cosmoe> the touchpad and an external mpuse
<Cosmoe> mouse *
<ElderDryas> Cosmoe: OK, I asked becasue I made the mistake of modifying the PS@ mouse and wondered why it wasn't working with my wireless optical mouse :)
<Cosmoe> heh
<ElderDryas> er...PS2
<ubuntu_> I spent few hours in front of my laptop. I'm hungry, tired and angry.
<Cosmoe> well according to pointers.xml, my touchpad has acceleration of 5
<Cosmoe> but it has none whatsoever
<Cosmoe> i wonder if it's getting confused because I have two devices
<ElderDryas> Touchpad and Mouse?
<Cosmoe> that's right
<Cosmoe> it's a bcm5974 touchpad (Macbook Pro)
<ElderDryas> Works For Me (tm) :)
<Cosmoe> which i'm using the mtrack driver for
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: yes, your session is saving automatically
<Cosmoe> i've tried saving the session specifically and it still seems to be an issue
<charlie-tca> There are two places for save session on exit, on is at the logout screen, the other is in "Sessions and Startup"
<ElderDryas> ChanServ: And even if I choose neither, the session is save...hmmmm
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<charlie-tca> if both are unchecked, the session should not save, unless you are opening a previously saved session.
<charlie-tca> If you close everything, save session, logout, login, nothing should should start
 * ElderDryas for one welcomes our new digital overlords.
<likemindead> What a load of bull. >> http://yourbrowsermatters.org/
<williammw> hello everyone
<charlie-tca> well, it is by microsoft, afterall
<charlie-tca> !hi | williammw
<ubottu> williammw: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<M-n-M> hello williammw
<williammw> hello M-n-M
<Cosmoe> looks like even if i set the correct settings in my xorg.conf that xubuntu will reset them to some strange default when i log back in
<Cosmoe> it seems the best way around this is to simply have a script that i can run that calls "xset m 5 10"
<charlie-tca> Nothing should be changing xorg.conf
<ElderDryas> Cosmoe: Mine doesn't change
<charlie-tca> The only files Xubuntu should be changing are in ~/.config and ~/.cache
<Cosmoe> it isn't changing xorg.conf charlie-tca
<Cosmoe> it isn't changing profiles.xml in .config either
<Cosmoe> it's just that somehow xubuntu sees fit to tell X some other arbitrary acceleration value that isn't from either of those files
<Cosmoe> this appears to only happen at login though
<Cosmoe> so i can then run my script to xset the mouse settings BACK to what i actually want them as again
<williammw> i had that problem with my NAS.
<_Pete_> hey everyone
<_Pete_> I want to thank you
<williammw> hello pete
<_Pete_> this xfce/xubuntu is excellent
<williammw> i like the Xfce better also
<williammw> this is my second distro install
<_Pete_> after this kde3->4 and now gnome->whatever force update
<_Pete_> this is just the only option
<williammw> i found gnome to be a lil touchy, and in the future i hope to build some more flavors.
<_Pete_> yes but with newest ubuntu
<_Pete_> you are forced to gnome3
<_Pete_> that is totally sucks
<_Pete_> like was force kde3 to kde4
<williammw> lol true
<Sysi> yeah, forcing people out of 90s
<Sysi> I never liked kde3 or gnome2 but xfce is still awesome
<_Pete_> I liked and still like kde3 best
<_Pete_> unfortunatelly it is not easy to use with modern ubuntu
<ElderDryas> Sign number 314159 that the world is about to end...tonight my sister is abandoning Windows and installing Xubuntu. What's next?
<TheSheep> Abandoning Xubuntu and buying a mac
<charlie-tca> Wonders never cease...
<ElderDryas> She uses Macs at work, doesn't really like them
<ElderDryas> Besides, she's cheap
<ElderDryas> So, I've got my work cut out for me tonight...She's using the Desktop to talk to me while she installs on her laptop.  Time to stock up on caffine.
<ElderDryas> I noticed that the daily's haven't changed since Monday....
<ElderDryas> I take that to mean 1) the ISO is really in it's final form; or 2) Everything is broke and they are starting over.
<charlie-tca> they better have
<charlie-tca> we just got new desktop images today, and the alternate image should be dated yesterday (2011-10-11)
<ElderDryas> OK, I was looking at the daily-live
<charlie-tca> we just got new ones for daily-live dated 2011-10-12
<ElderDryas> yeah, you rat...let me open my big mouth and then you shove my foot in it :(
<ElderDryas> hit refresh and BOOM :)
<charlie-tca> That's because I run 10 tests for each new image they put out this week
<Sysi> you don't like mac, you just get job done with it
<ElderDryas> Sysi: It's my sister, she hasn't made sense since she was 5
<Sysi> not bad
<Sysi> oneiric installation is pretty fast on virtualbox on ssd
<penalvch> Sysi, how do you like SSD v. HDD? Any special configurations you had to perform before running Xubuntu virtual or native w/ SSD?
<Sysi> you basically don't need to, but there are some tweak you can do if you want
<Sysi> noatime,discard to fstab and elevator=noop to kernel options
<Sysi> oneiric is like iphone 4S, looks ~exactly the same but everyone tells you it's new and fancier :P
<ElderDryas> Sysi: Nah, they moved some stuff around in the menu(s)
<gregounours> hi all, could I get help troubleshooting my mic. I am running xu 11.04 on a dell c400
<gregounours> Oh yeah, All those offer of help. I am filling the love :-)
<gregounours> feeling :-)
<TheSheep> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TheSheep> see that second link
<TheSheep> not everything from it applies to xubuntu, but there are some things you can try
<gregounours> Thanks. Part of the problem I believe is that for some reason gnome stuff is running in the back gtoung including sound related stuff like volume control
<gregounours> amixer sget mic gives me the following:
<gregounours> Simple mixer control 'Mic',0   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined cvolume cvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-exclusive penum   Capture exclusive group: 0   Playback channels: Mono   Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right   Limits: Playback 0 - 31 Capture 0 - 15   Mono: Playback 21 [68%] [-3.00dB] [off]   Front Left: Capture 1 [7%] [1.50dB] [off]   Front Right: Capture 1 [7%] [1.50dB] [off]
<TheSheep> open the mixer and unmute the mic
<gregounours> Ok added mic to mixer, un muted, tried recording using arecord but did not work. I do hear my self though
<gregounours> menaing that the mic picks up sound and sent them striaght to the speakers
<TheSheep> gregounours: you can try installing padevchooser
<TheSheep> gregounours: and selecting the right source for your application
<gregounours> it's installing pulseaudio
<gregounours> I was trying to stay away from it
<gregounours> but we'll see
<gregounours> :-)
<TheSheep> um, pulseaudio should be installed by default in xubuntu
<gregounours> I removed it in an attempt to amke things work
<gregounours> :-)
<gregounours> should i run padevchooser in from terminal?
<TheSheep> or from menu
<TheSheep> doesn't matter
<TheSheep> you should see it in the system tray
<gregounours> it is but it detect no device
<TheSheep> is pulseaudio running?
<gregounours> it is
<gregounours> well may be not
<gregounours> let me check task monitor
<TheSheep> it normally starts when you log in
<TheSheep> but if you just installed it, you might need to run it manually
<gregounours> ok i just did run pulseaudio
<ubuntu_> hello
<ball> Does Xubuntu know or care whether an amd64 system has ECC RAM?
<TheSheep> ball: it will show in lshw
<gregounours> and it shows in task manager "pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog"
<TheSheep> gregounours: ok, still no device?
<ball> TheSheep: thanks.  For corrected memory errors, are those reported to the OS?
<TheSheep> ball: I have no idea, but I think they are handled internally
<TheSheep> ball: by the memory chip itself
<ball> I imagine they're handled by the chipset... I was interested more in reporting.
<gregounours> I quit and restarted padevchooser no change
<gregounours> as I said earlier I have a bunch of gnome audio stuff running that dome from I don't know where as I installed Xubuntu from the cd
<TheSheep> gregounours: but aumix/alsamixer shows it just fine?
<gregounours> yeah
<TheSheep> that's weird
<gregounours> alsmixer seems to work alright
<TheSheep> how about pavucontrol?
<TheSheep> also, does the program you use for recording have an option to select with device to use?
<gregounours> well I was trying to use skype
<gregounours> but even using arecord in terminal nothing gets recorded
<TheSheep> skype has config for which device to use, *if* you don't have pulseaudio installed
<TheSheep> otherwise it uses pulseaudio automatically, afair
<gregounours> How do I stop Gnone related processes to start
<gregounours> they got installed when I added some program
<gregounours> and i can't get rid oif them
<gregounours> I tried the "application autostart" route to no avail
<ElderDryas> There is a Settings Manager>Sessions and Startup>Advanced>Launch GNOME services...but I'm not sure that's what you are talking about.
<gregounours> That's unchecked
<gregounours> If you tell me where I can copy my process list I can pist it
<gregounours> Can't seem to be able to do it from task Manager
<gregounours> :-(
<xrdodrx> gregounours, ps aux > file in a terminal will output the list of running processes to a file called `file' in the current directory, usually your home folder
<xrdodrx> you can then paste this list into paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin.com
<ElderDryas> Is there going to be a #ubuntureleaseparty (or whatever it's called) this release?
<gregounours> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706957/
<gregounours> As you can see there is all kind of gvfs stuff in there
<gregounours> as well as 3 gnome entries
<gregounours> ElderDryas > you can alwways organize one :-)
<ElderDryas> nah, then everyone will drink MY beer..."Oh I forgot to bring some, maybe next time" :)
<charlie-tca> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 11.10 is scheduled for release sometime on October 13th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<charlie-tca> that one?
<ElderDryas> that one!
<charlie-tca> I won't go near it
<ElderDryas> I might, to drink THEIR beer.
<ElderDryas> Anyone taking bets on who gets booted first for "IS It Out Yet?" too many times?
<gregounours> So anybody as a sec to look at my dump?
<gregounours> I am reposting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706957/
<gNewPower> hi! is is possible to remove the text under the icons shown on the desktop? thanks
<charlie-tca> why?
<gNewPower> just because I don't need the text under them
<charlie-tca> gNewPower: Do you have a way to identify what the icon is for when there are three or four the same?
<gNewPower> I only have 2 icons
<charlie-tca> I don't have any way to remove the text, but you could make it as small a font as possible, probably 6pt
<gNewPower> ok
<gNewPower> thanks
<gNewPower> brb
<gNewPower> back
<gNewPower> charlie-tca, how about making the background of the text under the icons transparent?  I don't really mind the text itself, as the white bubble in which it sits and which contrasts very heavily with my darker desktop wallpaper.  thanks!
<charlie-tca> I guess you could modify the theme for that, if it is that important
<ElderDryas> gNewPower: If you have only two icons on the desktop, hy not just drop them on the panel, and get rid of all icons on the desktop?
<ElderDryas> no icons == no bubble
<gNewPower> ElderDryas, you are right
<gNewPower> thanks
<gNewPower> idea adopted :-)
<gNewPower> uh. drag-n-drop did not work
<gNewPower> that's ok, I will find the way to do so
<ElderDryas> gNewPower: Sorry, was at the party :)  Grab the icon (from the menu), hold it, move it around the panel until a small + shows up on the icon, then drop it.
<ElderDryas> But if it's a data file, not an app, it won't work, unfortunately.
<gNewPower> hey ElderDryas no probs, and thanks a lot.  btw - Xubuntu really is fantastic.  I will hang out more around here I think. cya
<gNewPower> np
<ElderDryas> good luck and have fun...
<gNewPower> I am, I am ;-)
<xrdodrx> gNewPower, hold up, I'm sure I saw a way somewhere...
<gNewPower> xrdodrx, no worry, I just removed em pesty icons :-)
<gNewPower> but thanks for that deluge of kind help :-)  I like this channel as much as I like the distro
<xrdodrx> yeah, I only knew the way to remove the "backgrounds" behind the icon text :(
<ElderDryas> gNewPower: You just have to ask questions that we know the answers too...ask a hard one and you're on your own :)
<xrdodrx> In xfce 4.10 xfdesktop is going away and thunar is becoming the desktop manager :D
<ElderDryas> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<xrdodrx> sadly it's not public until january and might not make it into LTS
<xrdodrx> :s
<gNewPower> xrdodrx, and that way was how?
<xrdodrx> gNewPower, make a file called ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and put style "xfdesktop-icon-view" { XfdesktopIconView::label-alpha = 0 } in it
<xrdodrx> and widget_class "*XfdesktopIconView*" style "xfdesktop-icon-view"
<gNewPower> and then, don't I have to restart something?
<xrdodrx> gNewPower, simply logging out and in should do it...
<gNewPower> k
<gNewPower> thanks
#xubuntu 2011-10-13
<fl3xiin> hi
<blackmoth> hi..can anyone recommend a good power management tool for xubuntu? since ubuntu lacks a good power management tool
<cjs> Can anybody tell me where to get (or make me) an i386 alternate install CD for an 11.10 beta or candidate release?
<cjs> Or suggest another method of doing an install on my laptop with an encrypted partition? I don't have a DVD burner available.
<ryannathans> cjs: one moment
<ryannathans> cjs: you could use usb?
<cjs> Mmm...if I can find an unused one.
<cjs> If I can use a USB drive without wiping out the existing ubuntu intstall on it, it's no problem at all.
<ryannathans> cjs: either: find another usb || backup
<cjs> Ok, let me look. Where would I download this USB image or whatever it is, and how large is it?
<cjs> Ok, found a 160 GB drive. big enough? :-)
<ryannathans> cjs: must be
<ryannathans> cjs: should be ~670mb
<cjs> Got it. Just need something to download.
<ryannathans> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/11.10/beta-2/
<cjs> Oh! There's an alternate install CD there! I don't need a drive at all.
<cjs> (HDD, I mean.)
<charlie-tca> just grab the daily image at
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> it has both desktop and alternate cds
<ryannathans> I'm currently trying to get my ISP to mirror xubuntu, wish me luck
<charlie-tca> That would be great
<cjs> Is it better to use the daily than beta-2?
<charlie-tca> yes, since the daily has most of the updates on it already
<cjs> Or will it make no difference once I do an aptitude full-upgrade?
<charlie-tca> beta-2 has probably close to 400 MB of updates now
<charlie-tca> after doing the update, they are the same
<cjs> Ah, thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<ryannathans> xubuntu > ubuntu
<ryannathans> shame it's not in my isps ftp
<ryannathans> fixing dat ;D
<cjs> Is there a Japanese mirror of of xubuntu/daily/current? My bandwidth from that server is considerably slower than I get locally.
<charlie-tca> it depends on what you want. Ubuntu is much easier for those coming from Windows than Xubuntu is
<cjs> (Taiwan or Korea would probably do the trick, too.)
<charlie-tca> cjs: no, sorry. However, if you wait 24 hours, we will release Xubuntu 11.10, and they will pick it up
<charlie-tca> We don't mirror the daily images anywhere.
<cjs> Oh, wait, what is the difference between Ubuntu and XUbuntu? I was told in the #ubuntu channel, when asking about how to get a beta, to come here.
<ryannathans> cjs: xubuntu is with xfce
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu uses Gnome3 and Unity, a Canonical written shell.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu uses Xfce, and menus instead of launchers
<ryannathans> almost everyone hates unity, I love xfce
<cjs> Does XUbuntu include Gnome? I use fvwm2, but I run Gnome as my session manager.
<charlie-tca> no
<cjs> (I thought the "x" meant "experimental" or something like that.)
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu includes Gnome.
<charlie-tca> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<cjs> Aw, darn. I'm in the wrong place. Sorry guys.
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<ryannathans> well your question benefitted me ;)  daily build here i come
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu will also release a new Ubuntu 11.10 soon. Give it about 24 hours, and your local mirror will have it
<cjs> Hm. Ok, sounds like it's easiest just to wait 'till tomorrow.
<ryannathans> cjs: as i suggested ;D
<ryannathans> over in #ubuntu
<cjs> Will the "Live" CD allow me to do an install with my own partitioning?
<cjs> s/CD/DVD/
<cjs> Could I boot that from an HDD?
<charlie-tca> yes, it will let you partition your own way
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to boot it from the hard drive
<charlie-tca> but you can grab the cd's from http://www.ubuntu.com/download when it releases
<cjs> Oh, there's a daily build of the alternate install CD. So you guys did solve my problem after all.
<charlie-tca> yes, the daily build has both alternate install CD and Desktop CD
 * charlie-tca is now going to bed
<charlie-tca> Good luck, cjs
<cjs> Thanks. And thanks for all the help!
<jmcantrell> i tried to install xubuntu-desktop from oneiric, but i get a blank session when i try to login
<jmcantrell> hello?
<_Pete_> what is blank session?
<jmcantrell> nothing... no panels, menus, docks
<jmcantrell> i've tried the xubuntu profile and xfce profile
<Unit193> Did you select Xubuntu Session in the session manager?
<_Pete_> but you get login screen and then go to this blank session?
<Unit193> How did you "Install it from oneiric"?
<jmcantrell> yes
<jmcantrell> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> From a mini install?
<jmcantrell> Unit193: just a regular install of ubuntu
<Unit193> I would assume you'd still get better support in #ubuntu+1
<uofm49426> anyone running final beta or alpha of 11.10
<uofm49426> is it less buggy then 11.04
<ryannathans> must dl it now!
<uofm49426> when i can i download the release version of 11.10
<ryannathans> today some time
<ryannathans> where i live it's the 13th .
<ryannathans> ;d
<uofm49426> im still running maverick because i didnt like my computer freezing all the time
<uofm49426> could download the the late beta and just up date later
<ryannathans> cbf
<ryannathans> waiting for isp to mirror
<ryannathans> they said they'd add xubuntu to ftp
<williammw> hello everyone
<ryannathans> ohai
<williammw> what would be a suitable alternative for the windows media player for xubuntu??  parole just isnt working out for me
<uofm49426> listen
<Sysi> vlc or gnome-mplayer
<uofm49426> exaile
<uofm49426>  vlc
<Sysi> uofm49426: think longer and use less enter and you're more clear
<uofm49426> parole is kind of a clone of gnome mplayer
<uofm49426> is there media player that stores you music and videos like wmp
<Sysi> gmusicbrowser installed by default
<well_laid_lawn> I think all the gui ones have a recently used menu entry
<Sysi> or exaile in lucid, IIRC
<williammw> parole, everytime i select my song list from my server, it opens a window for each and every song and crashes my box
<uofm49426> use exile or listen to play music
<williammw> i use gmusicbrowser but parole takes over and plays my music its weird
<uofm49426> used parole ,vlc , or gnome-mplayer for movies video
<Sysi> williammw: you might want to check out banshee
<uofm49426> miro is kind of a all in one program
<uofm49426> it can play your music and is a good video player
<uofm49426> it can also be used as bitorrent program
<Vermicelli> Heyas. My proc fan is running high, but running sensors yields *only* this. How should I check/control the fan? http://pastebin.com/tH6eYZBp
<Vermicelli> grr
<Vermicelli> My proc fan is running high, but sensors yields ONLY the above. Any ideas?
<Vermicelli> Sorry- text goof was blanking part for me.
<well_laid_lawn> seems it is not showing the fan speed there
<well_laid_lawn> did it ever?
<williammw> i used banshee on my ubuntu box. and loved it. trying experiment with others and get second opinions. and i don't have bitorrent setup on my server just yet,still playing with it. still a lil new on linux
<Vermicelli> I just installed lm-sensors today, and it's a new build. No reference.
<well_laid_lawn> you ran   sensors-detect?
<Sysi> Vermicelli: run (sudo) sensors-detect and ansver yes to everything and maybe reboot
<Vermicelli> I did. I "y"-ed everything.
<Vermicelli> Haven't rebooted though.
<Vermicelli> Okay, that's scary. Just rebooted, and changed in bios the target fan speed from 9 to 6. http://pastebin.com/N4Una0wj
<Vermicelli> To my untrained eye, some of that looks worrying.
<well_laid_lawn> line 18 says  the min speed for the fan is 15000+
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think it's reading right
<Vermicelli> The fan was slower after setting the target to 6 (whatever that means), but also now it just dropped to a normalish tone.
<cjs> Oof. I installed 11.10 on hd1, and it installed no boot loader on hd1 but instead wiped out my boot loader on hd0.
<williammw> ok banshee works, i just can't queue over 2000+ songs from my server so i will play all my songs all day, least i can play a whole album with out opening 25 seperate windows and crashing my box.
<williammw> quit
<xubuntu333> i am trying to install xubuntu on to lenovo s10-2 and gui installation wizard bottom is cropped belong to screen resolution, what can i do to look installation progress?
<filo1234> hi all
<filo1234> guys can someone remember me how cai I hide disk parition icon on Desktop?
<filo1234> can*
<knome> xubuntu333, alt+drag with mouse
<knome> filo1234, right-click -> desktop settings -> tab icons
<filo1234> knome: thanks a lot :-/
<filo1234> sorry for stupid question
<knome> np
<xubuntu333> thank you
<gasuzdfsadiztsad> heyho, does anybody know when 11.10 is released?
<gasuzdfsadiztsad> today is said
<charlie-tca> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 11.10 is scheduled for release sometime on October 13th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<charlie-tca> October 13, before the end of the day, according to UTC/GMT
<charlie-tca> which still has about 11 hours
<gasuzdfsadiztsad> yeah, that i did know, but i thought at the day of the release somebody would know something specific, so i dont have to look every h or so
<gasuzdfsadiztsad> i hope its released before i go to bed ^^
<gasuzdfsadiztsad> yeah but thanks anyway
<charlie-tca> Once it is released, it won't change any more. Servers will be so busy, it is slow to download. Sometimes it is even better to wait a day to grab it
<gasuzdfsadiztsad> hmm yeah i didnt think of...
<gasuzdfsadiztsad> if it's released at the end of the day, "my day" is over, and i cant try it out
<gasuzdfsadiztsad> as long as i can install it at the weekend
<gasuzdfsadiztsad> i tested the betas live, and i am not a pro, but i think if there were no compatibility issues, the release will run
<ryannathans> hmm, !ismyispmirroringxubuntuyet
<ryannathans> hehe
<charlie-tca> It is released
<ryannathans> mmmm baited
<ryannathans> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes! Ubuntu 11.10 is out! Downloads at http://goo.gl/Ov56R or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 11.10 has been officially released. Please see http://xubuntu.org/get for downloading
<ryannathans> omfg
<ryannathans> you wern't baiting \o/
<charlie-tca> I don't ever do that
<charlie-tca> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ryannathans>  Xubuntu 11.10 will be out on October 13th. Once it's out, it's downloadable at http://xubuntu.org/get
<ryannathans> update ;)
<charlie-tca> I am working on it
* ChanServ changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 11.10 is out! Please get it from http://xubuntu.org/get | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing lists at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<XubuntuKris> is there a changelog to show what was changed between 11.04 and 11.10?
<XubuntuKris> maybe if I try:
<XubuntuKris> !changelog
<ubottu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<XubuntuKris> ha. thanks ubottu
<XubuntuKris> (yes, I know I'm talking to a bot)
<Pici> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<XubuntuKris> lol
<ryannathans> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ryannathans> ;D
<levar6> Guys, I'd like to download it with bittorrent, but Transmission won't install, - which other bittorrent client is good?
<ElderDryas> levar6: Do you mean that Transmission itself won't install on you machine or the iso DL'd viar machine? Transmission won't install on you
 * ElderDryas needs more tea :(
<ElderDryas> levar6: Do you mean that Transmission itself won't install on your machine or the iso DL'd via machine? Transmission won't install on your machine?
<levar6> i want to re-install Transmission (i deinstalled it) , to download xubuntu
<levar6> So, i'll try another bittorrent client .. any suggestions?
<ElderDryas> levar6: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/top-5-bit-torrent-clients-for-ubuntu.html
<ElderDryas> And it took me about 8 minutes to DL the iso this morning, on release day this is great :)
<ElderDryas> But I wonder why Transmission wouldn't (re-)install?
<ElderDryas> damn...Dennis Ritchie died :(
<levar6> yeah :(
<levar6> Transmission wants to install an extra package that Natty doesn't trust .. still i'm clicking it in the softw. center
<levar6> Installing Opera now, bit big for only a torrent, but at least i trust it :)
<chaoticgeek> Good morning/afternoon/night people.
<levar7> hi chaoticgeek
<slug> hey guys, trying to download xubuntu amd 64 oneiric iso gives me a permission denied.
<slug> at the ubuntu.com mirror
<slug> i'm using torrent now which works
<ryannathans> is there anything wrong with having a hdd on it's side?
<slug> ryannathans: no, unless it's on the path of 10G acceleration ;)
<ryannathans> hehe
<ryannathans> how close is 'too close' when it's hdd vs psu
<slug> ryannathans: I wouldn't put a hdd on top of a psu
<slug> ryannathans: the magnetic fields from the smps coils might affect it
<ryannathans> i know
<ryannathans> i want to know how far is too far ;)
<ryannathans> close*
<slug> ryannathans: don't know. you can try to run badblocks continuously and test it and write a nice public report on it
<slug> test it=different distances
<ryannathans> hmm
<ryannathans> i thinking about it
<ryannathans> i'm designing a case
<ryannathans> <3 xubuntu branding
<slug> ryannathans: check the mini atx boxes, although most use 12V external power supply
<ryannathans> it's currently in the CAD room ;D
<slug> well, gotta go. take care
<ryannathans> sweet thanks
<serpentologist> Hi. I have a problem with mounting ebook. Sometimes when mounted it gets the name 55.. some other digits and letters, which is fine. But sometimes it gets the name consisting of one unprintable symbol, which causes the problems with copying files to it using mc. What could cause this?
<toman> can anyone help me with xubuntu 11.10 ? I cant add another keyboard input method. It's all gray .. i dont know why
<xrdodrx> Are dist-upgrades from 11.04 available yet?
<xrdodrx> :D
<AlexFromBelgium> Hey guys! Great job on xubuntu 11.10, I just installed it on my macbook! Thanks!!
<toman> how can i add keyboard layouts on xubuntu 11.10 ?
<toman> i need some help :D
<AlexFromBelgium> Menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager           Keyboard -> "Layout" tab
<AlexFromBelgium> Does that help?
<xrdodrx> AlexFromBelgium, patience is a virtue that many don't have, he already qui
<xrdodrx> t
<AlexFromBelgium> oh...
<AlexFromBelgium> Btw I'm decided to use xubuntu full time. I'm an IT student. Doing webdev among others. And I just installed xubuntu as my main os
<AlexFromBelgium> Anyone know how to get auto complete in terminal?
<xrdodrx> AlexFromBelgium, hit the tab key
<AlexFromBelgium> And copy paste the text he gives?
<AlexFromBelgium> The auto complete is on another line. Not where I'm typing. Kind of useless.
<xrdodrx> AlexFromBelgium, oh, I see what you mean :P
<xrdodrx> I've just learned to live with that or type more characters
<xrdodrx> you might want to try an alternate shell like zsh
<xrdodrx> (apt-get install zsh; zsh)
<AlexFromBelgium> Is it because of bash? I thought it would be the xfce terminal
<xrdodrx> no...it might even be possible to enable that in bash, check the documentation
<xrdodrx> i've just never looked into it :(
<AlexFromBelgium> K. I'll let you know if I find it!
<xrdodrx> thanks, i'd be interested to know :D
<AlexFromBelgium> Btw any suggestions on how to get xubuntu to work better on my macbook? I tried the mactel ppa, but doesn't work for oneiric yet
<xrdodrx> AlexFromBelgium, define "better"
<xrdodrx> also, oneiric was literally released hours ago, i'm sure whatever ppa you're talking about [if it's a popular one] will be updated soon
<AlexFromBelgium> Yh... I'll just wait. No problemo.
<AlexFromBelgium> I wonder if there is a setting to disable mouse click when I 'tap' the trackpad in xfce?
<AlexFromBelgium> I've looked but can't find anything.
<ElderDryas> AlexFromBelgium: Do you want to just disable the tap or the touchpad altogether if a USB mouse is used?
<AlexFromBelgium> I want it only to register a mouse click whenSynaptic I actually 'Click' the mouse and not when I 'tap' on the trackpad
<AlexFromBelgium> See I just made a typing mistake cause of it. :p
<ElderDryas> AlexFromBelgium: It's for Arch, but it ought to help   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<AlexFromBelgium> Checking it out...
<ElderDryas> or maybe http://firestarter1987.posterous.com/how-to-enable-tap-to-click-on-xfce  make the 1 a 0
<AlexFromBelgium> I already have that driver btw.
<AlexFromBelgium> Rebooting... Brb.
<unorthodoxme> update servers are at a standstill
<AlexFromBelgium> Yay! It worked. Thanks ElderDryas.
<AlexFromBelgium> I added: Option "TapButton1" "0" and rebooted
<AlexFromBelgium> God, I love linux.
<ElderDryas> You can do almost anything in Linux...IF you can figure out how :)
<unorthodoxme> last night I figured out how to screw xubuntu by installing the nvidia-96 driver
<AlexFromBelgium> I'm going to make a blog soon and post ever little thing like this on there. So people can find it.
<unorthodoxme> so I reinstalled, only to have 11.10 come out today
<ElderDryas> unorthodoxme: That's easy :)
<unorthodoxme> how do you do the red chat at someone?
<unorthodoxme> Oh getting it on was a headache at first. This is old toshiba from 2003
<ElderDryas> unorthodoxme: Use the persons nick to begin the remark...usually the first few leters then <tab> will complete it
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, like this?
<ElderDryas> unorthodoxme: I mean the "screw" part
<ElderDryas> unorthodoxme: yes
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, LOL
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, I was so excited to finally get the driver on without the error on synaptic.
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, than when i rebooted the screen stood black.
<unorthodoxme> I tried editing the driver name in nano but it was no go
<ElderDryas> unorthodoxme: In my experience, that means the xorg.conf is not correct for your machine.  Don't ask me how to fix it, I choose my hardware so I don't have to... :)
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, Yeah. I found that out the hard way.
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, Or rather, the long way.
<ElderDryas> So did I, many time....finally I dummied up and the nect time I bought hardware I did some research first
<ElderDryas> Saving USD5.00 == 5 hours of work :(
<unorthodoxme> I'm building a new tower soon and I'm definitely going to make it a dual boot.
<ElderDryas> unorthodoxme: Windows/Linux?
<AlexFromBelgium> Win 7 & xubuntu?
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, yup
<ElderDryas> unorthodoxme: Install windows first, it will save you many headaches
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, Most definitely
<unorthodoxme> Netflix and games are the only thing keeping me on windows
<unorthodoxme> almost a 3 hour update
<ElderDryas> I hear netflix is comming out with a native Linux app, but I'll believe that when I see it...which I won't because I don't use netflix
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, I really hope that's true.
<unorthodoxme> Need a new comp ready for star wars:TOR
<chaoticgeek> I hope it is true. I will actually pay for netflix then.
<ElderDryas> unorthodoxme: using the dist-upgrade IS slow...using torrent to grab the ISO to me about 9 minutes :)
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, Ah damn
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, I wasn't too bothered with the time when I thought it would take an hour. I was not in any rush.
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, But this is taking way longer
<ElderDryas> And depending on how much you modified the stock Xubuntu, add that time to reconfigure...Still, for me, it would be less than an hour total :)
<unorthodoxme> it goes from 20kbs to maybe 50kbs and everyonce in a while it goes around 100kbs
<AlexFromBelgium> Btw about my earlier question about the terminal. I'm liking the way auto complete works actually. I didn't really get it before. Now I do :)
<AlexFromBelgium> I'm just leaving it like it is
<chaoticgeek> I'm not sure I really modified stock xubuntu much, get eclipse, keepass, and maybe a dozen other apps.
<unorthodoxme> Well since I reinstalled it I don't have to worry about anything
<unorthodoxme> resource wise it's the same right?
<chaoticgeek> I should grab the iso now though and start that though. After I'm done working for the day I was going to upgrade.
<unorthodoxme> If you do it the slow way it'll be done by the time you go to work tomorrow.
<unorthodoxme> The sad part it I swapped the wifi for a cat cable just to speed things up.
<unorthodoxme> Lot of good that did
<ElderDryas> I use a SWAP and / and /home partitons...wipe all the config files/folders (having backed the ones I want to save up first), format the / partiton, do NOT format the /home...re-install, and drop the backed config files/folders in the right places...and voila!
<unorthodoxme> woah
<unorthodoxme> thats level 2 stuff
<unorthodoxme> i'm still a newbie
<ElderDryas> no, that lazy stuff
<AlexFromBelgium> I made a separate /home partition today. Hope that will save me some headaches in the future.
<ElderDryas> AlexFromBelgium: It should...no more reinstalling 50 gigs of music :)
<unorthodoxme> how does that save you time for upgrading?
<unorthodoxme> oh
<unorthodoxme> I didn't take into account on all the stored data
<AlexFromBelgium> And when you backup the config files (hidden files) you get to keep your settings
<ElderDryas> no one does...and it's the data that's really important (to me at least)
<chaoticgeek> When I first was going around trying different linux distros a while ago I found out really fast to seperate /home from my / to save me so many headaches.
<ElderDryas> AlexFromBelgium: Yup, the ones that need to kept...xchat,calibre, etc.  Most of the configs are not that important to save
<ElderDryas> But the ones you ALWAYS change on re-install...
<xrdodrx> speak for yourself ElderDryas, i've migrated my current .mozilla over through 3 years of ubuntu releases :P
<unorthodoxme> woah
<ElderDryas> Oh, I forgot .mozilla...yeah, save THAT one
<chaoticgeek> won't that be saved in your home directory?
<xrdodrx> yes
<xrdodrx> ~/.mozilla, ~/.irssi, etc
<unorthodoxme> 10 files left 5 minutes remaining
<xrdodrx> press ctrl+H in thunar to see all of them :)
<chaoticgeek> I thought it was. or ls -a
<AlexFromBelgium> Btw guys. I love the fuzzy clock! It now tells me: "half past nine"
<ElderDryas> chaoticgeek: yes, but see above, I wipe the config files/folders...some times they change things in the config (or I've really messd them up)
<chaoticgeek> I've really messed up things too much, I know what you mean.
<unorthodoxme> fuzzy clock?
<unorthodoxme> oh nvm I see it
<AlexFromBelgium> "Fuzziness" level is funny as hell :D
<unorthodoxme> lol I was about to post the same thing
<ElderDryas> chaoticgeek: and if you are trying/changing distros, sometimes their internal configs are differnt
<ElderDryas> see Xubuntu vs LMDE-XFCE
<chaoticgeek> Yes, but I've stayed with ubuntu since it came out, xubntu since I can remember now.
<unorthodoxme> finally it's installing!
<Name141> oh so it finally came out
<unorthodoxme> Does xchat get updated?
<ElderDryas> When Ubuntu 11.04 came out, I started looking for a replacement...looked all almost all of the top half of the Distrowatch list
<chaoticgeek> Wow... I've been using ubuntu since my junior year of Highschool. Now I'm in college.
<ElderDryas> unorthodoxme: why? it's perfect :)
<unorthodoxme> I was going to try lubuntu crunchbang
<ElderDryas> chaoticgeek: so...what...2 or 3 years? :)
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, Just in case I have to get off of it
<unorthodoxme> ElderDryas, I don't want anything to screw this up
<AlexFromBelgium> Is there a way to raise the max volume?
<kalithlev> my ssh key no longer gets unlocked when i log in (with lightdm), can anyone help me?
<ElderDryas> unorthodoxme: oh, I see...dunno
<ElderDryas> AlexFromBelgium: of what?
<AlexFromBelgium> Of xubuntu?
<AlexFromBelgium> like the overall maximum
<unorthodoxme> looks like the install will take about an hour
<Name141> How is 11.10 ? Is it pretty stable  ? Or should I just install the LTS ?
<unorthodoxme> volume sucks for me
<unorthodoxme> I have a volume wheel
<chaoticgeek> I think I've used xubuntu since 7.04 or 7.10... I've got a cousin that was born after ubuntu's first release.
<AlexFromBelgium> chaoticgeek, nice. Respect.
<AlexFromBelgium> :)
<chaoticgeek> I feel old now.
<AlexFromBelgium> You should. Lol.
<ElderDryas> unorthodoxme: raising the volume in the sound/indicator doesn't work?
<chaoticgeek> I'm only 24 AlexFromBelgium
<ElderDryas> Kids! :)
<ElderDryas> Name141: It's been stable for me (YMMV)
<AlexFromBelgium> Won't remember my bluetooth being off.
<Name141> ElderDryas: Alright.  I'm thinking of the LTS cause I'm just trying to get rid of XP.  And don't want to be bothered with 'super updates' that might 'break' the install.  (Distro -> distro updates)
<unorthodoxme> uh oh bbl
<ElderDryas> Name, the LTS is 10.04...old but stable (now)...the next release (12.04) will be an LTS, so you'll probably update then anyway.
<Name141> oh.  I see
<ElderDryas> Name141: You pays your money and takes your chances :)
<Name141> ElderDryas: I just know I hate me some Unity.
 * ElderDryas has heard that a lot in the last six months
<AlexFromBelgium> Aaaah I just made my volume way better. Now perfect. But it's ok. In sound settings, under the alsa mixer, the front speaker volume was way down
<chaoticgeek> I tried Unity, I find it ok, but I still like my old desktop style, resizing windows and all.
<AlexFromBelgium> Not perfect*
<ElderDryas> Unity is pretty well done (some rough spots), but it's not for me
<chaoticgeek> I think it would be ok for me on a sort of Chromebook style of computer that I would not be doing any serious programming on. But my desktop and my laptop I don't think I could use it.
<ElderDryas> chaoticgeek: d'accord
<chaoticgeek> ElderDryas, merci
<ElderDryas> or as the sci-fi book said "sweedak"
<chaoticgeek> What book? Your name is a book?
<ElderDryas> no...je suis d'accord +> sweedak
<AlexFromBelgium> Vous etes francais?
<chaoticgeek> No.
<AlexFromBelgium> K :p
<ElderDryas> mio? non
<chaoticgeek> Took french in highschool, attempting to learn it again though.
<AlexFromBelgium> Good. I'm dutch, but I listen to french radio all the time. To train my french skillz
<ElderDryas> see, I even make types in foreign (for me) languages
<ElderDryas> AlexFromBelgium: as if we couldn't tell from your nick :)
<ElderDryas> opps...dog want attention...laters
<AlexFromBelgium> If you know Belgium, yes. But not many people do :p
<ElderDryas> must be those ignorant Merkins :)
<chaoticgeek> Wow, 15 minutes to download the xubuntu iso from the torrent.
<ElderDryas> took me 9 this am
<chaoticgeek> 3:24 to 3:39. I'm pretty happy with that time.
<ElderDryas> As opposed to a normal DL, more people == faster torrent :)
<chaoticgeek> I've got a dl cap because normally I've got people on our network that play WOW or xbox live so I don't want to saturate our bandwidth. Our ISP is not the best.
<chaoticgeek> I need to get back to work.
<unorthodoxme> oh this update fixed my video driver problem
<chaoticgeek> sweet.
<chaoticgeek> What was the issue?
<philippe> Hi all
<philippe> Anyone know how I can get the microphone to work on skype?
<philippe> I am on xubuntu 11.04
<ElderDryas> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<philippe> ok thanks
<ElderDryas> And that's ALL I know about skype :)
<DLNsane> Hi. Was wondering if there is something like indicator-cpufreq for Xubuntu.
<ElderDryas> DLNsane: There are several listed in Synaptic, search for cpufreq, take your pick.
<DLNsane> ElderDryas: Will do.
<DLNsane> Thanks, found one that works nicely. =]
<ElderDryas> np
#xubuntu 2011-10-14
<XubuntuKris> would it be possible to have a shared ftp server mounted to my hd?
<XubuntuKris> It's the server for a website that I help develope.
<xrdodrx> XubuntuKris, "mounted"?
<xrdodrx> XubuntuKris, if you have ssh access you can do this with sshfs
<XubuntuKris> ah.
<xrdodrx> I believe what you want to do is browse the remote server using thunar
<xrdodrx> right?
<XubuntuKris> I'll have to ask about that.
<XubuntuKris> yes
<XubuntuKris> that's exactly what I want to do
<xrdodrx> There might be a similar tool for plain FTP, but I'm not sure :(
<XubuntuKris> I hate filezilla and other such ftp programs
<xrdodrx> SSH is the way to go anyway when transferring files over the internet :)
<xrdodrx> SFTP/SSH*
<XubuntuKris> I'll ask the server owner if he'll allow sftp/shh access.
<XubuntuKris> thanks xrdodrx
<xrdodrx> no trouble at all XubuntuKris :)
<XubuntuKris> One more question..I'm upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 and it disabled my third party sources, how do I re-enable them?
<xrdodrx> XubuntuKris, tell me if you figure it out :o)
<XubuntuKris> lol, I take it you don't know either?
<xrdodrx> i saw that dialog as well, i'm quite sure it was referring to ppa's..
<uofm49426> are the cd iso posted yet
<xrdodrx> i'll probably have to re-add all the ppa's i had added
<xrdodrx> :s
<XubuntuKris> I have the android source enabled
<uofm49426> is there a way to upgrade to 11.10 form 10.10
<xrdodrx> uofm49426, yes, update to 11.04 then 11.10
<uofm49426> is there a way to upgrade to 11.10 from 10.10
<uofm49426> downloading a fresh iso would be quicker
<xrdodrx> why did you repeat yourself? :<
<ElderDryas> XubuntuKris: Still need to know about the re-enabling?
<XubuntuKris> Yes ElderDryas
<xrdodrx> well then do that, there is no supported upgrade path that takes you directly from 10.10 to 11.10
<ElderDryas> Synaptic>Settings>Repositiries>other software
<ElderDryas> Should be there, unchecked
<XubuntuKris> then find it in (I'm assuming) a list of sources?
<uofm49426> i get a error 404 when trying to download the iso
<XubuntuKris> cause it's not there.
<XubuntuKris> maybe
<ElderDryas> XubuntuKris: Don't know then, that's where I've always found them...but then I don't do PPA's anymore
<XubuntuKris> no, I was talking to uofm49426.lol
<lorn_> is there a hotkey to show/hide the menubar in thunar
<Shirakawasuna> how scary is a xubuntu 11.04 -> 11.10 update? I backed up, but have never upgraded ubuntu before
<well_laid_lawn> Shirakawasuna: not as scary as updating to 11.10 without a back up
<faryshta_> Hello can someone help me with a BCM5787M chipset on ubuntu 11.10?
<cjs> So, I need some advice from some smart Ubuntu users who don't use Gnome. I think here is a likely place?
<cjs> Basically, I run the gnome session manager, gnome-panel, and fvwm2. I'm getting rather annoyed by the upheavals gnome places in my life every time I upgrade Ubuntu, and I'm wondering if using a different session manager would be a possible solution to gain more stability.
<cjs> But I'm not clear on a lot of the mechanisms used for stuff like applications (such as network manager) displaying status icons in gnome-panel or whatever, and what I can use as a replacement.
<faryshta_> cjs you want to get totally rid of gnome?
<cjs> The thought is attractive.
<cjs> Xfce has its own session manager, right?
<faryshta_> cjs: then I suggest to try lxde.
<Guest46533> damn I tryed ubuntu 11.10 now I'm lost :(
<knome> the best thing to start with is to install either xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop
<faryshta_> cjs:  yes.
<knome> xubuntu is a bit more featurerich and mature, but lubuntu is lighter
<faryshta_> knome: besides lubuntu looks like W.XP :P
<knome> i don't know about that, haven't really used it
<knome> Guest46533, lost with what?
<Guest46533> new desktop
<Guest46533> look too much like mac, I want my old good gnome back
<Guest46533> or xfce
<knome> Guest46533, if you have installed *ubuntu*, you can get help in #ubuntu.
<cjs> faryshta_: lxde sounds good to me.
<faryshta_> cjs its very stable, light and fast. I think is much better than gnome and kde.
<faryshta_> cjs sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<knome> which is also what can be said about xubuntu/xfce
<cjs> So what's the difference between the lubuntu-desktop and lxde packages?
<Guest46533> yeah honestly the one I prefer was xfce, but it also the one I experienced most freeze
<knome> cjs, everything might not work as expected with only lxde packages. you probably should ask #lubuntu for more insight on that
<faryshta_> cjs: knome also ask on how to delete the gnome desktop
<knome> !puregnome
<faryshta_> AFAIK its not simple.
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<knome> err
<knome> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<knome> ^ there is the process
<cjs> Hm. Ok. Keep in mind I will be replacing the window manager; anything special I should know about that?
<faryshta_> ohh nice.
<cjs> I don't mind having all the Gnome stuff installed on my system; it makes it easy if other people need to use it and have a reaosnably familiar environment.
<faryshta_> cjs demands goat sacrifices every thursday.
<faryshta_> cjs lxde demands goat sacrifices every thursday.
<cjs> I'm quite used to animal sacrifices to keep things running. I've been running fvwm on top of Gnome for years now. :-)
<knome> cjs, removing gnome3 hasn't always worked / people have had problems with running gnome3+something else parallel, but i don't know if that's fixed in the final version
<faryshta_> gnome3 demands your first born and 3 mana tiers to be removed.
<cjs> What  do you mean by "running gnome3+something else parallel"?
<knome> faryshta_, okay, please stop that
<faryshta_> knome k.
<knome> cjs, for example, installing gnome3 and xfce might have been problematic, but you can only know by installing, i suppose...
<cjs> Hm.
<cjs> Well, I guess I will find out....
<faryshta_> I always go for fresh install but now I am suffering my decision.
<knome> fresh install is the best choice, if you can do that
<cjs> I can do it, I suppose....
<faryshta_> except I don't have wifi now.
<cjs> Oh wow! Xen is back!
<cjs> Hm. So, I installed lubuntu-desktop, set the display manager to lxdm, and rebooted. Now I get no login window, just a blue background with some wavy blue lines on it.
<cjs> lxdm-binary and /usr/lib/lxdm/lxdm-greeter-gtk are running.
<cjs> Oh, maybe I should be asking this on #lubuntu?
<knome> cjs, yeah, that would be a better place
<cjs> Kinda quiet over there, though.
<cjs> Well, I can just use gdm. That works quite nicely for me.
<cjs> Oh darn! I like the lxe panel! faryshta_, you may have just improved my life enormously.
<zus> howdy
<knome> hello
<zus> im not finding where to turn of tap to click on the trackpad...
<well_laid_lawn> it'll be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics afaik
<knome> isn't there gsynaptics or sth for GUI modificaitons
<knome> !gsynaptics
<knome> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<zus> i thought there was a menu settings under mouse
<WonkyWiFi> I want to get rid of password prompt after suspend/hibernate. I already have auto login setup and disabled screensaver. TIA.
<cjs> How much disk space does a basic xubuntu install use? lxubuntu seems huge.
<knome> cjs, about 3GB, a bit less
<cjs> Hm. Seems similar to gnome.
<knome> that's because there is default applications that are installed
<knome> there is the minimal CD if you want to have as slim system as possible
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zus> if i were to copy the mouse/trackpad part of another xorgconf, and paste it in, would i then also have no "tap-to-click"
<knome> zus, if that's what you've set in the other configuration, i suppose that would work too
<zus> knome:  i know  "Linuxmint Debian edition XFCE" has disable touchpad when type and tap to click off. enabled by default...think that should work?
<knome> zus, i don't know
<visitor1> can pls somebody say what xubuntu updated today? nvidia driver?
<visitor1> its a new graphic card driver?
<visitor1> but it didnt even want a reboot?
<knome> visitor1, oneiric ocelot (11.10) was released yesterday
<visitor1> yes, but i use the lts 10.4
<Math^> hello there, can someone tell me what calculator app comes with Xubuntu by default?
<knome> Math^, gnumeric, if you mean spreadsheets
<knome> visitor1, nothing should have changes afaik
<Math^> hmm, no just a small calc
<knome> *changed
<knome> Math^, gcalctool
<Math^> knome, thnx :)
<knome> np
<visitor1> but it loaded something like 20MB nvidia stuff
<knome> visitor1, it might be the nvidia drivers got updated then. is there a problem with that?
<Math^> knome, hmm, it's not themable?
<visitor1> no i just wondered
<visitor1> also i will have to try if flash is working better now
<interglacial> hi everyone, is there a launcher in xfce or one that works well with it?
<Math^> knome, thnx, seems like it's the one. but it's not using my GTK theme
<knome> Math^, if you mean something like completely change the "skin", no, i don't think so
<knome> Math^, it should use the gtk theme though
<Math^> hmm
<knome> Math^, well, it has some hardcoded colors i think, but it shouldn't look all bad
<knome> interglacial, launcher?
<knome> interglacial, are you referring to something like gdm or xfrun or something else?
<interglacial> something like spotlight in osx or the launcher in unity, hit a key and type the name of your program and it searches for it
<interglacial> knome, i'll look at xfrun, havent heard of that before
<knome> interglacial, xfce4-appfinder too
<interglacial> knome, thanks! i'll see if i've got that or install it
<interglacial> knome, thanks-again. xfce4-appfinder is just what i was looking for. now i'll figure out how to bind it to my windows key and i'm sorted!
<knome> interglacial, settings manager -> keyboard -> tab application shortcuts
<knome> interglacial, i think you need something else than just winkey though
<knome> interglacial, i was wrong. you can bind to winkey only :)
<interglacial> knome, oh cool!
<interglacial> hey xfrun is already there. i guess i need to poke around in xfce some more :)
<knome> yup. alt+f2, as in most OS'es actually
<l0lwut> Has anyone had trouble with the 11.10 update? I just updated and now I can get into xfce, I get the splash screen that says waiting for a network connection which times out after a few minutes and then just black
<knome> l0lwut, well i'm about 40 minutes away from having upgraded
<knome> l0lwut, do you use wireless?
<l0lwut> yeah
<interglacial> i had big problems until i deleted all my hidden settings directories from my home directory
<knome> mmh. i wonder why the splash screen is waiting for network though
<l0lwut> even once i get stuck here if i switch over to the command line and connect everything and try to start xfce it just hangs
<knome> l0lwut, you can start by trying to delete ~/.cache first
<interglacial> l0lwut, have you tried logging on as a new user?
<l0lwut> I cant even get to the login windown
<l0lwut> window*
<l0lwut> I'ts just black after the splash
<interglacial> l0lwut, oh
<l0lwut> there was also nothing in cache
<knome> not even hidden files? :)
<l0lwut> the folder didnt even exist
<knome> .cache? (note the dot)
<knome> in your /home/username
<l0lwut> yes nothing thhere
<knome> hmmh. weird.
<l0lwut> It's weird I'm able to get into the command line but i cant get a window manager to start for the life of me
<knome> do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<l0lwut> yes
<l0lwut> what is the command to start xubuntu from the shell?
<l0lwut> xfce i guess
<lighta> start-xfce4_session
<lighta> something like that wait
<knome> startxfce4 i suppose
<knome> :)
<l0lwut> well im in on a different window head
<l0lwut> Anyone have an idea where to start trouble shooting this?
<knome> removing/backuping all .-starting directories in home could help
<knome> (of course, you lose all the configurations then...)
<knome> with 11.10, we are using lightdm, but with 11.04, gdm. that might have something to do with it too
<l0lwut> The thing is I'm not even logged in at that point
<l0lwut> SHit thats it
<l0lwut> I told the installer to use gdm
<l0lwut> How do you switch it bac?
<l0lwut> back*
<knome> you are amongst the first people who have problems, so it's hard to say what's wrong
<knome> i don't know
<interglacial> l0lwut, if you dont even get the login maybe it's something to do with the new lightdm - i think i chose to keep with gdm when the upgrade happened
<knome> using lightdm is vey recommended though
<knome> *very
<interglacial> does anyone know how to switch between the two?
<l0lwut> interglacial, I chose to use gdm when it asked me.
<knome> i can't browse the web right now (i'm upgrading), but i'm sure google will know quite quickly
<interglacial> l0lwut, ah ok, same as me then
<l0lwut> gdm killed it though
<l0lwut> I cant login without spawing a new x session manually
<l0lwut> got it, dkpg-reconfigure gdm
<l0lwut> if anyone was curious
<interglacial> l0lwut, ha! you beat me too it, just running that now
<l0lwut> rebooting, lets see if this works
<interglacial> l0lwut, good luck
<l0lwut> This stuff always happens when i have other stuff to do
<knome> of course, mr. murphy
<gentoo_drummer> anyone here?
<l0lwut> Huge deadline at noon tomorrow and i decided to update tonight lol
<l0lwut> Gold ol murphy
<gentoo_drummer> can i change the kernel config on ubuntu?
<gentoo_drummer> i want to get rid of the genkernel config
<MamboKurt> hit there! just a small "bug". i write it here because im too lazy to regiter at launchpad. if i install chromium browser i cant select it in prefered applications. i think this is a missing .desktop file.
<knome> gentoo_drummer, you'd probably be better asking in #ubuntu-kernel
<l0lwut> ...I have to wait for 3 min for the network config to time out. Is there a way to start your wireless config before you are logged in? I tried putting a script in init.d that loaded wpa_supplicant but it doesn't seem to be working
<lighta> l0lwut, init.d I read after session start I think
<l0lwut> damn, that change didn't help
<l0lwut> still hanging
<interglacial> hmm, well it sounds like other people are having similar problems in the main ubuntu channel.
<l0lwut> Yeah i was seeing that as well
<interglacial> i wonder which log file gdm/lightdm write to. sorry i'm not an expert
<interglacial> can you get up and running to do the work you need to do today by launching the session manually - maybe it's better to wait until other people have worked through your problem for you
<l0lwut> Yeah i can
<l0lwut> I'm in xfce now
<l0lwut> I just dont like leaving my machine in this state lol
<interglacial> good, i've had update disasters in the past, i know how you feel
<l0lwut> I feel helpless sometimes in ubuntu
<l0lwut> I grew up on slackware
<l0lwut> And I can never seem to figure out exactly wth ubuntu is doing
<interglacial> i rekon things were simpler back then, all OSes are too bloated
<l0lwut> Yeah, I agree
<l0lwut> I'd like to switch to gentoo or arch but I just don't have the time to invest in that right now
<l0lwut> I must sound old, I'm only 19 I can't really complain about the "old days" haha
<interglacial> i've tried loads of different ones, you just seem to trade one set of problems for another. on balance i still think ubuntu results in the least overall grief
<knome> booting now to see if upgrade worked
<l0lwut> Yeah, that's what drove me to it in the first place
<knome> brb, or if something went nuts, bbl
<l0lwut> good luck!
<lighta> what about fedora ? I was thinking to give a try
<lighta> no idea ?
<l0lwut> I played around with fedora for a while but reverted back to slack ware after a week or two
<lighta> oh short while then
<l0lwut> yeah lol
<interglacial> i used to use fedora until about a year ago
<interglacial> reason i switched was the distro seemed too unstable, updates coming down every day and almost every week i'd end up having to re-fix some driver or other
<l0lwut> I just couldn't get it working properly in the first place
<interglacial> maybe things have improved but the grass is never greener on the other side of the fence, just a different shade of dusty brown
<l0lwut> I think it was the graphics drives that ended up forcing me to switch. 4 monitors was a pain to configure manually in xorg
<lighta> ahw, now I dun feel like trying anymore =( well I'll see
<l0lwut> I've heard really good things about arch
<interglacial> oh sorry, it does have some good points too
<lighta> na don't worry I certainly give a try someday
<interglacial> SELinux in fedora is really neat and administration to me at least seemed more straightforward (standard uni runlevels rather than upstart)
<lighta> I was thinking, found it fun difference of community : mac "oh yeah new iphone 5 is out whit iOS5 etc.." and us "oh cool new desktop, then 2min later wtf is my old button !!" xd
<interglacial> haha
<lighta> not true ?
<interglacial> well things are a lot more fluid and there seems to be bigger changes happening all the time
<lighta> yes that why I'm upgrading too =)
<lighta> well not alway faster since they quite overloading stuff, (need new pc probably)
<interglacial> i think the problem is the applications can change in ways that people don't like - i used to be a fan of the old KDE but haven't been able to stand it since version 4
<lighta> well was it application or GUI ?, studying interface thoses day, but well quite a cli users found it more easier sometime, well maybe cause I like todo script
<l0lwut> kde  was a window manager
<lighta> tought he was talking about the entire kde-session package
<interglacial> i was referring to kde as the whole desktop environment and user experience
<knome> hmpf. i seem to have the same problem, except i can't get to xfce any way
<l0lwut> What happens when you try and start it?
<l0lwut> I have to manually go into command line (alt f1) and start it with startxfce4 -- :1
<knome> i can't get to any other tty.
<knome> the screen is goinfg on/off
<l0lwut> hmm
<l0lwut> I don't really know what to do there
<l0lwut> I think i read somewhere that you can pass in a param to grub to do a non graphical boot
<l0lwut> let me see if I can find it
<knome> yeah, i can do that
<knome> i can get to the recovery mode
<l0lwut> set gfxpaylod=text   source: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<knome> l0lwut, doesn't seem to affect anything
<l0lwut> I don't know, I couldn't get it to work either. Maybe I interpreted what the instructions were saying wrong?
<l0lwut> I got that from here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<knome> l0lwut, i think i'm going for a clean install.
<knome> l0lwut, that worked on my eeepc
<l0lwut> It's just so much work doing a fresh install
<knome> kind of
<knome> but i have backups of my /home
<knome> i know it's not what i should do really, because there must be a way to fix this, but on the other hand, it's probably the fastest way
<knome> the problem is i might not have a 700MB disc
<l0lwut> Do you have a jumpdrive?
<l0lwut> You said you installed it on your eee
<knome> yeah, but for some reason, i can't get it to boot on my desktop
<knome> i'm adding the .iso to grub ;)
<l0lwut> aaah everything is broken... I chose a really bad time to update
<l0lwut> my apache config is so messed up!
<YeahRight> hi guys..i'm running xubuntu 10.04..can i upgrade to 11.10 in one step or do i need to update to 10.10 first? update manager seems to give me 10.10 option only atm..could someone telle me plz?
<Myrtti> if you want to update via update manager, then yes through 10.10
<knome> YeahRight, you need to upgrade to 10.10 and 11.04 first
<Myrtti> and then 11.04
<knome> YeahRight, or wait for 12.04
<l0lwut> 11.10 seems pretty unstable right now. You might want to stop at 11.04
<l0lwut> at least if you are upgrading
<YeahRight> ok thanks for the answer
<YeahRight> knome : why will updating to 12.04 be possible in one step? :P
<knome> YeahRight, LTS to LTS
<YeahRight> but 11.04 is LTS too isnt it?
<knome> no
<YeahRight> oh ok
<YeahRight> upgrading is supposed to leave my installation alone right?
<l0lwut> Yes
<l0lwut> YeahRight, Your settings should be preserved through the update process
<erejnion> ok... for what I do, I use generally three languages: english, japanese and bulgarian. Is there an easy way to switch between these three, or I will have to use ibus for japanese, and something else for bulgarian, for example?
<YeahRight> ok great
<YeahRight> thanks l0lwut
<incorrect> i guess gtk3 apps are just going to look ugly and there is next to nothing that can be done?
<erejnion> scim should do the work, eh?
<wst> hi
<knome> yay, i can get to a tty ;)
<wst> i am currently installing xubuntu 11.10 and it seems to be downloading something from a server with very low upload speed
<wst> there is a "skip" button but it doesn't show _what_ i am skipping
<wst> i tried changing the software sources to a faster mirror before the installation but nothing changed
<l0lwut> knome, did you do a fresh install?
<xubuntu831> can you suggest me some text editors that doesn't use gnome or kde dependecies
<naka> leafpad / mousepad
<xubuntu831> some that has tabs
<naka> hmm
<xubuntu831> something similar to gedit or kate
<naka> there's editra
<naka> there's probably something lighter out there but i don't know it, myself
<wst> geany is great
<wst> technically it's an ide but you can use it as text editor too, it's really fast and light weight
<wst> oh, i haven't noticed that he/she left
<xubuntu724> hi all! moving from ubuntu to xubuntu right now!
<xubuntu724> ; )
<pteague_work> heh, got a nice nifty window popup about oneiric, but the "ask me later" button doesn't seem to work ;)
<ElderDryas> pop up saying what?
<incorrect> is there a vnc client that is still gtk2 and doesn't look ugly?
<MikeEx> Enjoying the release but have a small cosmetic problem. some programs are not being themed (already fixed sudo themes). Programs like jockey, software center, update manager... any advice?
<ElderDryas> MikeEx: Define "not being themes"?  What theme are you using? My Software Center looks themed to me.
<MikeEx> any, included or custom
<ElderDryas> The theme(s) used question is solved, now define "not being themed" please.
<MikeEx> I guess the GTK engine isn't being applied to these programs? buttons are squared and such.
<MikeEx> the theme I have applied has nice round edges
<ElderDryas> But if you mahe the theme, say NOX, Doe the color scheme change to a darker grey?
<MikeEx> no
<MikeEx> only "high contrast" changes it
<MikeEx> hmm, and greybird
<ElderDryas> greybird is a light grey and NOX is a dark grey...you're saying that there is no change moving from one to the other?
<MikeEx> right, also greybird is the only theme that will work for these programs
<focalt_> yo guys
<focalt_> how can I make a backup of my system state right now?
<ryannathans> focalt_: clonezilla
<ryannathans> or hibernate
<ElderDryas> MikeEx: What video card do you have?
<ryannathans> clonezilla is for cloneing hdd/partitons
<MikeEx> maybe a permission problem? user level and elevated programs are properly themed
<ryannathans> focalt_: you can't really unless you in VM
<focalt_> hum...
<MikeEx> hd4850, r600g
<ElderDryas> MikeEx: Could be, but unless you
<focalt_> so basically if my harddisk blows up, all my my system state (ie software, etc) goes with it
<MikeEx> and gerybird is the default theme
<focalt_> basically I realized that I tweak my environment, xfce etc
<focalt_> and yesterday I tought "hum... if I loose all of it I won't start again tweaking"
<ryannathans> focalt_: oh.. use clonezilla
<moljac024> why cant xubuntu alternate be installed from usb?
<moljac024> it always fails on the select and install packages step
<moljac024> my laptop's cd drive is shot to hell and it cant read cds so i can only install from usb
<ElderDryas> MikeEx: Changing from greybird to NOX makes no changes on everything or just those apps you mentioned?
<MikeEx> just the apps mentioned.
<ElderDryas> ah
<ElderDryas> sorry mu mistake
<MikeEx> archive manager, calculator, character map, and a few others as well
<ElderDryas> MikeEx:  not having rounded button I can understand, some apps hard code such things in (as in FF's background color not matching the default theme's background color), but NO change when changing themes, I'm stumped.
<MikeEx> Alright thanks anyways. ill probably just nuke and pave over.
<ryannathans> moljac024: i have same problem D:
<ryannathans> same as ubuntu/kubuntu
<MikeEx> hmm, maybe its gtk3 related?
<ElderDryas> MikeEx: What happens when you change Window Manager?
<MikeEx> xsession errors has a bunch of lines from those themes i shifted through
<MikeEx> 2011-10-14 08:21:35,598 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.utils - INFO - Softwarecenter style provider for industrial Gtk theme: /usr/share/software-center/ui/gtk3/css/softwarecenter.css
<MikeEx> windows are properly decorated
<ElderDryas> MikeEx: And does the css file mention exist?
<MikeEx> yes
<MikeEx> I think these programs are expecting the themes to have a gtk3 sub folder
<ElderDryas> MikeEx: Could be.....
<ElderDryas> MikeEx: But I'm using a custom gtk2 theme (with no gtk3 folder) and am having no problems.
<moljac024> so xubuntu alternate cant be installed from usb?
<moljac024> and u cant set up luks/lvm from the desktop image
<MikeEx> hmm
<ElderDryas> MikeEx: I'm just fumbling around trying to come up with something, but...nothing :(
<moljac024> so basically if you know more about your computer than how to turn it on, dont use moron-friendly ubuntu?
<MikeEx> I appreciate the effort
<pteague_work> ElderDryas, the popup title is "Ubuntu 11.10 Upgrade Available" & the window says "A new version of Ubuntu is available. Would you like to upgrade? ..." with info on oneiric ocelot
<MikeEx> be back
<mikeex> Ok problem identified, The themes that don't work, dont have a gtk3 sub folder
<mikeex> I just tried adwaita and it worked
<williammw> is it normal for an upgrade to tkae like 2 days?
<mikeex> not sure what I did wrong if your gtk2 only themes work
<zus> where is the mouse settings? and has anyone got  "tap-to-click" disabled, permanently"  like not having to redo the gsynaptics every log in
<mikeex> @ElderDryas thanks again for your effort, problem solved
<pteague_work> williammw, huh? are you talking about to download the packages?
<zus> anyone know if i can also copy the xorgconf from LmDe-XFCE (which has tap to click disable on default, into xubuntu if that also would work.
<ntoll> hi. Just installed 11.10 and having problems. I have a dual-monitor set-up but can't find a way to stop them mirroring each other. How do I make my desktop stretch across both monitors???
<mikeex> are they both DVI?
<williammw> no, im talking about the 11.10 upgrade. i upgraded but it took like 2 days, terminal was taking it sweet time configuring
<ntoll> mikeex, you asking me?
<mikeex> no
<mikeex> yes
<mikeex> ntoll , sorry going blind
<ntoll> mikeex, I'll take that as a maybe... ;-)
<ntoll> I'm on a laptop
<ntoll> on a macbook actually
<ntoll> so, er, yes... the external monitor is DVI IIRC
<ntoll> connected via DVI I mean
<ntoll> mikeex, actually, of course it is
<ntoll> doh
 * ntoll is hoping there's some easy way to fix it.
<mikeex> xrandr -q     | will identify your displays
<ntoll> mikeex, yup
<mikeex> my setup for example is dual DVI monitors, dvi-0 is my primary, dvi-1 is my secondary
<mikeex> try the equivalent to    "xrandr --output DVI-1 --right-of DVI-0 --auto"
<ntoll> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/708077/
<mikeex> you would use
<mikeex> looks like your second screen is connected to a vga plug
<mikeex> try this
<ntoll> xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of LVDS1 --auto
<ntoll> ^^^ seems to have worked
<mikeex> ya
<ntoll> mikeex,
<ntoll> yeah
<ntoll> ok... so rather than drop into terminal, how do I set this up "automagically"... or did I just do that..?
<ntoll> mikeex, last time I had to play with X was when you hand wrote x config files by hand
<mikeex> Usually one would go to settings>settings manager>Display
<mikeex> but that has never worked for me, i always end up having to use xrandr
<ntoll> mikeex, yeah... but I there's no "Mirror displays" checkbox (or something like it)
<mikeex> The XFCE team needs to fix it
<ntoll> mikeex, ok... so it's an XFCE thing
<mikeex> I think so
<ntoll> mikeex, but now that I've issued the command will it work after I reboot..?
<mikeex> sadly... no. I have gotten it to stick a few times, but I don't know what I did exactly.
<ntoll> mikeex, ok
<ntoll> thanks for the help
<mikeex> Np
<MikeEx> Just nuke and paved. same GTK3 theme problem.
<f0x09> is there any sftp client for xubuntu like that one for ubuntu connect to server
<f0x09> and open the remote in a directory
<xrdodrx> Is there any way to "log in automatically" with the new lightdm greeter?
<Sysi> lightdm seems to suck, you can't login with double-click or pressing enter, only by pressing button
<Sysi> hidder or nonexistant autologin
<Sysi> I was happy when "they" copied osx, not windows
<Unit193> LightDM is made for Ubuntu, not Xubuntu or anyone else. There were a few problems with it
<Sysi> something canonical would do
<XubuntuKris> Why did my upgrade to 11.10 break a bunch of theme things?
<XubuntuKris> wth?
<XubuntuKris> and why does xchat do that to me..
<XubuntuKris> It randomly closes whatever channel I'm in.
<XubuntuKris> blah
<Sysi> XubuntuKris: gtk3, you need theme supporting it
<XubuntuKris> O.o
<XubuntuKris> supporting what?
<XubuntuKris> Sysi^^
<XubuntuKris> I didn't understand what you said
<ElderDryas> Sysi: I'm confused...the GTK2 themes (stock and custom) appear to work just fine with my 11.10
<ElderDryas> I thought GTK3 wasn't coming until 4.10, next spring?
<ElderDryas> XubuntuKris: But others have noted problems too, no idea what's going on.
<Sysi> ElderDryas: xfce uses gtk2 but apps are gtk3
<Sysi> that's what causes problems, though greybird should work on both
<ElderDryas> Sysi: OK, let's take 2 of the apps that were talked about earlier (Software Center and jocky). When I change the theme to NOX (which has no gtk3), both show the NOX theme (as opposed to what was said earlier here).
<ElderDryas> Where am I going off track here?
<Sysi> let me check my oneiric
<Sysi> nox doesn't work for jockey on my oneiric
<Sysi> greybird works, clean install of 11.10
<ElderDryas> Sysi: I used the daily from last Monday and have applied all updates since (very few:).  Maybe that's the problem?
<Sysi> dunno, I have few days old daily
<ElderDryas> Sysi: I;m going to boot my USB of the release and see what that does.  Back in a few.
<xubuntu211> i am in the process of finishing an xubuntu istall and it is seemingly frozen. what should i do?
<ElderDryas> Sysi: Nope, with the release on my USB,  I still get theme change between greybird and NOX on SC and jockey :(
<XubuntuKris> I'm installing now to a 36gig external hd. Fresh wipe and install. I'll test theming and such.
<XubuntuKris> Maybe it's just messing up because of some leftovers from 11.04?
<XubuntuKris> I.
<ElderDryas> BTW, charlie-tca on vacation (not that he doesn't deserve one)
<XubuntuKris> I.E. : cache files, etc.
<ElderDryas> XubuntuKris: dunno, "I'm so confused" :)
<XubuntuKris> lol. Me too.
<XubuntuKris> It didn't break anything when I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 or to 11.04
<ElderDryas> As my dad used to say "Son, you've got your tongue over your eye-teeth and can't see what you're doing"  Maybe that's it :)
<XubuntuKris> lol.
<XubuntuKris> When this install is done, I'll look into some more theories I have..
<ElderDryas> If it wasn't for Sysi's clean install from the release version, I'd say it might be from a holdover from 11.04 or a daily-build
<uofm49426> do i need to reset  up bttv after upgrade
<ElderDryas> uofm49426: ?
<uofm49426> the module
<uofm49426> like card 17 tuner 30 radio1 in the options
<ElderDryas> uofm49426: I have no idea, and no idea what a "up bttv" is, sorry.
<uofm49426> its in video2 linux]
<dr_jkl> uh, if i ugprade using the update manager, it's not going to nuke my xubuntu and give me ubuntu is it?
<ElderDryas> dr_jkl: It shouldn't.
<uofm49426> Brooktree tv card drivers
<ElderDryas> uofm49426: Still no idea, but I'm guessing you'd be better off asking the question in #ubuntu, as it's probably not a xubuntu specific question.
<ElderDryas> More chance of someone knowing the answer there
<dr_jkl> i wonder why the upgrade wants to remove Eagle.
 * dr_jkl will just reinstall it after, but.. hm. curious.
<ElderDryas> dr_jkl: What's Eagle?
<dr_jkl> EAGLE lets you design printed circuit boards in a format suitble for having them made at a fab  house.
<ElderDryas> Did you use a ppa to install it?
<dr_jkl> i don't remember. heh.
<dr_jkl> no big deal, i cna put it back.
<ElderDryas> dr_jkl: It did say it was removeing Eagle, not just disabling a third party ppa?
<dr_jkl> it did say it was removing EAGLE.
<ElderDryas> no idea then
<ElderDryas> Bet it had something to do with dependencies though
<MikeEx> To chime in from earlier, The problem was replicated with a fresh install
<ElderDryas> MikeEx: Seems like I'm the only one WITHOUT the problem.
<MikeEx> And you didn't do anything special?
<MikeEx> I ended up copying greybird's gtk+3.0 folder into the theme I'm using, It's close enough.
<ElderDryas> Well, I DID sacrifice a chicken before starting...I'm old school that way :)
<MikeEx> lol
<dr_jkl> to be on the safe side, i've backed up /home to a sdcard and i have a bootable thumbdrive version of the 11.10 installer >_>
<dr_jkl> buuuuuuuut i think this should work
<ElderDryas> dr_jkl: Just don't format the /home partiton...you do have a seperate /home right?
<dr_jkl> i haven't had an ubuntu upgrade b0rk my system since hardy
<Daniel____> hi xubuntus ;)
<ElderDryas> dr_jkl: Neither have I, but "I" did b0rk my xfce 4.6 to 4.8 move.
<lorn_> anyone recommend a fix for missing indicator-plugin? at startup it flashes briefly but then disappears
<ElderDryas> lorn_: Maybe delete it from the panel and re-add it?
<lorn_> phew, i did try that. but i just tried reinstalling it in synaptic again and it worked this time.
<ElderDryas> Then life is good :)
<lorn_> yes :D i'm not even going to look at it for a while, it seems to like disappearing
<xrdodrx> Has anyone figured out how to enable auto-login in xubuntu 11.10? :s
<ElderDryas> xrdodrx: I use the autologin option during the install...
<xrdodrx> after an upgrade
<mateo> Hello
<mateo> empathy is not working on xubuntu 11.10 :(
<ElderDryas> xrdodrx: but I <think> LDM does not allow it ATM
<xrdodrx> ElderDryas, if that's the case then how are you doing it? :P
<ElderDryas> xrdodrx: I use the autologin option during the install...which (I suspect) caused me to use GDM.
<ElderDryas> or you can edit the file :)
<xrdodrx> gdm isn't even on the disk...:<
<ElderDryas> yeah, I just saw that.
<ElderDryas> Here's my lightdm.conf   http://pastebin.com/ywHeBwPP
<xrdodrx> ElderDryas, cheers :)
<oscar> Hi, I have a problem with Xubuntu 11.10
<oscar> The Network link at left tree in thunar is missing
<xrdodrx> ElderDryas, just another quick question...have you figured out how to make scrolling over the volume icon change volume again?
<MikeEx> huh... I don't remember ಠ_ಠ working as it should
<xrdodrx> MikeEx, scrolling over the volume icon works for you? :<
<MikeEx> not the icon
<MikeEx> but the bar does
<xrdodrx> ?
<xrdodrx> o
<xrdodrx> yes, of course
<xrdodrx> i want the icon back :P i used that quite a bit
<lordjj> About how much performance increase would Xfce give me over Gnome 2 in terms of memory?
<MikeEx> Depends. gnome2 with compiz is smoother
<MikeEx> compiz 0.8.6*
<MikeEx> if you really want a difference, try lubuntu
<MikeEx> its pretty good
<MikeEx> xfwm compositing is kind of laggy
<MikeEx> I have xubuntu only using 240mb ram on startup
<ElderDryas> xrdodrx: Sorry, was AFK...I dunno
<ElderDryas> lordjj: Using 11.04-32bit, my memory usage was ~160mb...using 11.10-64bit, it's ~230mb
<ElderDryas> YMMV
<lordjj> I prefer to stick with GTK
<lordjj> I never cared about compiz effects, except for that one Desktop Zoom feature.
<lordjj> Does Xubuntu come with compiz or not?
<MikeEx> no
<well_laid_lawn> not but you can install it
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<lordjj> Would use up more resources though right?
<well_laid_lawn> if you run everything with it it will
<well_laid_lawn> can be light if you don't have much effects happening
<lordjj> If I could only replace the Desktop Zoom feature, I can do entirely without compiz.
<mateo> it's strange, empathy seems to work, but it can't add IRC networks
<inFamousKris> something I also noticed was that almost all of my menu icons are gone
<inFamousKris> In my "applications" or "places" dropdown menu
<bycara> can you suggest an alternative for ristretto photo viewer? i cant switch pictures
<ElderDryas> inFamousKris: Applications and Places menu?  What Applications and Places Menu?
<inFamousKris> I have two dropdown menus in my top panel,
<ElderDryas> inFamousKris: There is the Applications Menu and you can add a Places Menu to the panel thru Add New Items, but I think the Applications and Places Menu went out with 4.6
<ElderDryas> Or maybe it in GNOME, I forget :)
<inFamousKris> I figured out my problem though.
<ElderDryas> ?
<inFamousKris> Apparently, the icon set I was using was no longer supported
<ElderDryas> That will do it
<inFamousKris> I wen't into appearance settings and changed the icon set, all is good no
<inFamousKris> now*
<ElderDryas> And, again, Life Is Good.
<ElderDryas> inFamousKris: Sorry, I misread you original posts
<inFamousKris> no prob
<inFamousKris> bycara: in order to switch between multiple images in ristretto, you must first highlight all of the images you wish to view, then right click and click open with ristretto
<ElderDryas> bycara: or use something like eog
<bycara> i tried but pictures are opening separate windows
<bycara> ElderDryas: thanks... eog works well :)
<oscar> Hi, I have a problem with Xubuntu 11.10
<oscar> The Network link at left tree in thunar is missing
<oscar> I have installed Xubuntu 11.10 and the Network link at left tree in thunar don't show it
<well_laid_lawn> do you have anything mounted ?
<oscar> Yes, I have LAN network and in Xubuntu 11.04  I can show this link by default
<DanielSenat> How about the new 11.10? Is it better than natty?
<unorthodoxme> it got screwed up as soon as I used the nvidia driver
<DanielSenat> Too bad
<DanielSenat> Not really stable?
<unorthodoxme> I think it was the driver that messed things up.
<unorthodoxme> The OS was fine until I installed the driver
<Sysi> nvidia/jockey was nightmare for me with 10.04LTS
<DanielSenat> and ATI?
<unorthodoxme> P4 2.53GHz 512ram and 40GB HD and still it runs slugish
<unorthodoxme> ATI yes
<unorthodoxme> Geforce4 420 Go
<Sysi> 512MB isn't much, expecially for browser
<DanielSenat> i have 512
<unorthodoxme> never got over 300mb used though
<DanielSenat> Is 11.10 heavier than natty?
<unorthodoxme> browser jumps it to like 200
<Sysi> open few tabs and keep open for couple of hours and we're taking gigabytes
<ElderDryas> Sysi: FF?
<Sysi> basically any browser
<Sysi> chromium might be the worst
<unorthodoxme> I tried puppy but I couldn't get used to openbox or jwm
<ElderDryas> Everybody has gigabytes of RAM nowadays and small attention spans, why should hey bother to fix memory leaks
<unorthodoxme> Well I have a desktop with more xubuntu was for an old laptop
<Sysi> I have oneiric in virtualbox, I think it has too new kernel so it boots and shuts down slowly
<unorthodoxme> I wanted to make it useful again
<unorthodoxme> Lubuntu uses openbox?
<Sysi> yup
<unorthodoxme> color quality is like 16
<unorthodoxme> *
<inFamousKris> is there a way to disable the password protection on the screensaver?
<unorthodoxme> you can disable the password all together
<unorthodoxme> I forget how but I know I've seen the option
<inFamousKris> I don't want it disabled all together.
<inFamousKris> Just when coming from the screensaver
<oscar> Yes, I have LAN network and in Xubuntu 11.04  I can show this link by default
<oscar> Yes, I have LAN network and in Xubuntu 11.04  I can show this link by default?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> I just joined in can you explain oscar '
<oscar> I have installed Xubuntu 11.10 and the Network link at left tree in thunar don't show it, somebody how fix it?
<GridCube> if you press ctrl-t? oscar ?
<oscar> GridCube: Nothing, nothing
<GridCube> oscar, you want to go to a shared folder using thunar?
<ElderDryas> oscar: You can see the tree view on the left but your LAN is not listed there like in 10.04?
<ElderDryas> er 11.04
<oscar> No, I have LAN  and in Xubuntu 11.04  I can't show this link by default? in 11.04 yes
<oscar> No (Maybe yes), I have LAN  and in Xubuntu 11.04  I can't show this link by default? in 11.04 yes
<GridCube> I have no experience whit that :( sorry
<oscar> Yes, I can view tree on the left (Music, Images, Documents, etc), but Network not
<GridCube> oscar, can you use gigolo?
<Sysi> oscar: network bookmarks aren't supported yet in thunar 11.04 has
<oscar> Thanks Sysi...,  So then I will use nautilus  :(
<oscar> Gigolo yes I can use, but I don't view network connection
<GridCube> as said, i don't know much about this topic so i will probably confuse you more, sorry
<knome> l0lwut_, yeah.
<lorin`> is there a compelling reason to upgrade to 11.10 ? i just got everything working in 11.04 :|
<knome> lorin`, i'd suggest to stay with 11.04 at least a few days
<lorin`> alright, that was kinda my thinking too. it did seem to work well on the live cd but every time i go to upgrade i am filled with dread something might go wrong :P
<ElderDryas> lorin`: A six pack of beer beforhand might help...the dread will be gone and you're sure to mess something up :)
<lorin`> hahah!
<fwest> i am going back to 11.04 this gtk3 mix is ugly
<ElderDryas> fwest: Theme troubles?
<fwest> ElderDryas, ldap auth trouble, theme ugliness
<fwest> maybe 11.10 is great for stand alone workstations
<ElderDryas> fwest: Well, I solved #2 by making my own :)
<ElderDryas> Form beats Function everytime, unfortunately.
<fwest> not this time, i am going back to 11.04 until ldap auth works, xfce is using gtk3 :)
<KaRoT7584> hello all  :-)
<fwest> i just don't like the current mess
<KaRoT7584> lol
<fwest> did you come to moan about how everything is ugly?
<fwest> ok not everything
 * ElderDryas decides to go looking for his CP/M floppies
<KaRoT7584> if u dint like eer i down know how to translate but it's not bad
<KaRoT7584> not
<fwest> i was happy with gnome 2
<KaRoT7584> i don't konw what is ugly
<fwest> the gtk2/gtk3 stuff
<KaRoT7584> i  currentl install xubuntu 11.10
<KaRoT7584> sorry my english is bad
<fwest> ok
<fwest> i am installing 11.04
<fwest> 11.10 is awful
<KaRoT7584> i don't really know the "codes" of IRC...
<fwest> no its not, the boot loader is nice
<KaRoT7584> sorry if i'm not correct
 * fwest shrugs
<KaRoT7584> 11.10 seems to be more efficient than the elier versions
<ElderDryas> fwest: Before you re-install, can you post a couple of screenshots of what is "ugly".  I keep seeing people saying the gtk2/3 is problems, but I'm not seeing any of it?
<fwest> how can it? it has to load gtk2 and gtk3 libs
<KaRoT7584> (connection by wifi OK but not in other verions
<fwest> ElderDryas, i can't even log in, ldap auth doesn't work with xsessions
<ElderDryas> well, then that takes care of that :)
<fwest> but i do have it on my laptop
<fwest> which isn't about to get purged as i never got the ccache thing to work
<fwest> maybe i am the only weirdo who has more than one machine and wants a single signon
<KaRoT7584> install is still very heavy when use a CD :-/
<ElderDryas> fwest: probably not, but I gave up multiple machines when retired...don't need them anymore.
<fwest> i am just pxe installing my desktop
<ElderDryas> Now that I have the time to mess with them, I find I don't want to
<fwest> it get worse, i have a kvm server, i hate having non uniform account
<fwest> s
<andres-kain> http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=windows%2C+ubuntu&l=&relative=1 motivation?
<_gnub> when I move my mouse to the right edge in Ubuntu 10 all of the sudden, it changes workspaces. I do not want this, how do I change it back?
<_gnub> (it's xfce 4.6)
<ElderDryas> _gnub: Try Window Manager> Advanced>Wrap Workspaces...this is for 4.8, but it should be close.
<_gnub> thank you, that did it!
<GridCube> _gnub, if you use the mousewheel on an empty space on a virtual desktop it rotates them
<ElderDryas> GridCube: Not if you turn it off :)
<_gnub> not mine, I turned that off, too. If my stuff goes to desktop two, it is because I SENT it there lol. :) -- P.S. that was quick, thanks again!
<GridCube> ElderDryas, thats perfectly true
<GridCube> :)
#xubuntu 2011-10-15
<GridCube> anyway i use just one XD
<GridCube> never found a good reason why to use multiple desktops
<ElderDryas> GridCube: I have two...one I use for full screen apps (FF, etc) and one that I use for smaller windowed apps (thunar, xchat, etc)
<GridCube> :P alt-tab
<ElderDryas> true, that works also
<_gnub> I use two, and use the keyboard shortcuts for them, but my friend turned that little trick on and it was really messing me up.
<ElderDryas> But I've been doing it this way for years, so I doubt I'll change
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> like me not using more than one
<ElderDryas> That's different, I do it the right way :)
<ElderDryas> BTW: vi or emacs :)
<GridCube> nano
<ElderDryas> hmmmm....is being an infidel better than being a heretic?
<GridCube> is this all !offtopic?
<GridCube> :P
<ElderDryas> nope, it's useless
<ElderDryas> anyway, time to eat
<ElderDryas> bye
<HunterZ> Bah, tried to do an in-place upgrade on my headless workstation from Xubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 and the graphical update manager kept choking on an unspecified error partway through. do-release-upgrade worked but X11 and lightdm weren't starting, so i couldn't do a graphical login via x2go (NX derivative). tried to purge and reinstall X11/x.org related packages and now it hangs on boot. Time to...
<HunterZ> ...boot a rescue USB stick, backup important files, and do a fresh install I guess.
<st3ve_> hey all.  how's the upgrade to 11.10 - considered reliable, worth doing?  i'm on 11.04 right now..
<raevol> st3ve_: no complaints here, except most of the old gtk themes are broken
<raevol> if you are planning to use the default, greybird, you're fine
<st3ve_> hmm.  i ... let me see what i'm using now
<st3ve_> ah, i'm using greybird.  are they broken forever, or is it something where a bugfix will come down the line?
<raevol> also i always to a fresh reinstall when i move up a release
<raevol> probably broken forever
<st3ve_> i usually like to do a fresh install, too, but i wonder right now if it's necessary, or if the ol' upgrade tool actually does the trick
<raevol> i haven't bothered with that in years so i dunno :/
<st3ve_> anyone else want to weigh in, someone who has done an upgrade?
<st3ve_> thanks, raevol, btw, for letting me knwo about your experiences
<raevol> no worries :)
<GridCube> st3ve_, i did a clean install today
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> but if you clean your ~/ from most . folders it shoulndt have a problem
<raevol> hmm, i take it back, i seem to be having an issue keeping usb volumes mounted for an extended period of time
<st3ve_> hmm that doesn't sound good.
<st3ve_> maybe i'll wait a bit, then...
<raevol> might just be this drive though :)
<raevol> hehe
<raevol> hard to say
<raevol> st3ve_: it looks like this usb problem is my drive failing, not an xubuntu problem, thumb drives are mounting fine
<raevol> i love the photo-taking feature of the installer if you have a webcam :) too bad i am terrible at taking pictures
<raevol> is there a way i can force  a "refresh" of my usb devices?
<raevol> i've got an icon to an unmounted thumb drive sitting on my desktop, but it's not plugged in...
<dr_jkl> so after the upgrade to ocelot my wifi switch doesnt switch anymore.. just seems to be an off switch
<dr_jkl> any ideas?
<chaoticgeek> Good evening everyone.
<dr_jkl> ooh thats what it is the applet never stops saying the wifi device is not ready
<dr_jkl> any ideas,
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> i've heard that problem before
<GridCube> i think its a bug
<dr_jkl> it was working! but i accidentally hit the wifi switch and it toggled off
<dr_jkl> i hit it again but it says device  not ready
<GridCube> dr_jkl, bug 839203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606825 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Natty) "duplicate for #839203 Showing many "Don't Show This Messege again"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606825
<dr_jkl> that bug for a device not ready?
<dr_jkl> hmm
<dr_jkl> but why does my laptop's wifi led turn the right color?
<dr_jkl> its only supposed to be red when off, white when on
<GridCube> that i don't know
<jeroth> God bless you... all of you.... xubuntu saved me from leaving ubuntu.
<GridCube> jeroth, :D
<raevol> so i just formatted a USB drive
<raevol> what group should i assign permissions to it so that users that can mount stuff can write to it?
<raevol> nvm got it
<sebsebseb> hi
<Shirakawasuna> hi
<mtrg> i've just upgraded to xubuntu 10.10, but my ibus has only chinese input methods
<mtrg> how can i add others?
<well_laid_lawn> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<mtrg> you mean ibus is only for these freaky languages?
<mtrg> why did xubuntu 10.10 remove my xkb plugin then
<well_laid_lawn> I dunno check the link
<Shirakawasuna> anyone here know of a thunderbird theme that just replaces the icons with something simple (or alternatively, the current gtk icon theme)? Thunderbird's default icons are annoyingly white in oneiric, I think everyone has this issue. All of the themes I see massively change the look of thunderbird and change it into ugly town
<Andres-kain> \join ubuntu-uk
<xGrind> Andres-kain; ?
<Andres-kain> i keep forgetting commands.
<Andres-kain> not too frequent to irc
<xGrind> xD
<Sysi> irc (client) commands are like binaries under root, /join.bin
<Sysi> they're really not but you can remember they like that, not windows-backslash :)
<user2011> hi..i have a question...first time to upgrade my xubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 by live cd....right now its stuck on restoring previously installed packages...its been an hour now....how long does this take? does it download all the packages again?
<user2011> anyone?
<Name141> What does "encrypt home" actually do ? During install.
<vinky_> where do I set the BIOS clock settings(if its UTC or local), date and timezone  correctly, ever since I came home from the US the time is 9h off in xubuntu but is okey in gentoo and windows
<vinky_> in /etc/default/rcS  UTC=no,  hwclock  shows the correct time
<vinky_> posting in #ubuntu
<knome> Name141, it makes your /home folder encrypted, which means it's harder to get to any files in it without password
<Name141> knome: would this make it harder to preform backups?
<knome> Name141, i don't think that makes any difference to that, but i'm not a backup/encryrtion expert :)
<Name141> I see.
<Name141> knome: not sure I want to try it or not.. *shrug*
<knome> Name141, if you have nothing really secret/sensitive there, i'd say don't :)
<Name141> not that I know of .
<Name141> And it'd be a fresh install
<knome> yeah, usually there isn't :)
<Ycarene> Are there any compelling reasons right now to go to oneiric from natty?
<knome> tbh, the upgrade can be a mess
<knome> i upgraded, and i had to do a clean install
<knome> unless you are ready to do so too, think twice before upgrading
<knome> i don't think there is much of something you'd definitely want, especially if natty is working for you
<theQuila> hi there
<knome> hello
<theQuila> How can I connect a windows share with thunar? or xubuntu in general?
<knome> have you looked at gigolo?
<theQuila> hmm..I am new at xfce. Let me check...
<theQuila> sorry but I am not understanding gigolo...
<theQuila> I have a smb share at 10.0.0.34 local ip and I want to connect to it but cannot :(
<knome> i don't use gigolo myself, but you should be able to connect to a samba share with it too
<Name141> Any idea when the next LTS is schedualed ?
<knome> Name141, 12.04, next april
<Name141> knome: so it is probably the next release ?
<knome> Name141, it IS the next release
<Name141> ..bah
<Sysi> theQuila: if you have xubuntu 11.04 or newer, you have "network" in thunar sidepanel, ctrl L there works AFAIK
<Name141> I might as well install 11.10 then
<theQuila> thanks Sysi. I'll check.
<theQuila> Sysi; No I don't have a network option there?
<theQuila> (I am using xubuntu 11.10)
<theQuila> I don't have a network option in Thunar? Why?
<xubuntu797> hi
<Alantas> (Lucid) Is there a way to set the Gtk theme/style to (intentionally) use the Gtk default engine? (I don't mean Clearlooks or Albatross, I mean the plain one that looks similar to Windows 9x.)
<Alantas> Neither the Xfce4 Settings Manager, nor the almighty gnome-color-chooser, seem to actually offer it as an option. Closest is the "Redmond" theme, but I'm assuming that that's meant to look specifically Windows-like.
<Sysi> themes call theme engines themselves
<Sysi> I think Raleigh is that most basic theme
<Sysi> window manager theming isn't related to gtk
<Alantas> I'm not talking about the window decorations/frames, I'm talking about the widgetry.
<Alantas> Raleigh looks pretty close to it, but it's not the same thing.
<Alantas> One would think "Default" would be the one option that'd be universally supported, which is why I'm surprised it's not available for selection.
<Arpad2> hello
<ryannathans> ohai
<Arpad2> how to skip or disable network configuration at start up ?
<Arpad2> with the new release the start up takes 2 minutes more that with 11.04
 * ryannathans looks around
<ryannathans> Arpad2: disable network?
<chaoticgeek> yay, installer lets me chat while it installs.
<chaoticgeek> My installer has seems to have frozen.
<chaoticgeek> It has been on the same spot for the last 40 minutes, my hard drive is not being accessed from what I can hear, and my CD drive does not sound like it is working too much either.
<TheSheep> anything in the log?
<chaoticgeek> How do I access that? I tried clicking the little arrow icon by the progress bar but it does not expand anything.
<chaoticgeek> Ok, this time it just worked.
<reon> I need some help. I downloaded Ubuntu 11.10 alternate cd and installed it, I however can't stand it & rebooted the alternate cd to perform a cli base install and then pulled in xubuntu-desktop & restricted extras. Problem is when it boots it never gets to the desktop it just gets stuck between the cli & some garbled gfx flashing between the two all the time. My hdd light flashes and my gpu fan pulses on and off the whole time. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<chaoticgeek> Last thing in it is this: ubuntu dbus[1171]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UPower'
<TheSheep> reon: sounds like a kernel panic
<TheSheep> reon: you could try different boot parameters
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheSheep> reon: see the first link
<reon> TheSheep, The entire boot process works fine until it's suppose to to the login screen I think
<reon> TheSheep, why would there be a kernel panic but it works fine with ubuntu?
<TheSheep> reon: no idea
<AlexFromBelgium> Hey all
<knome> hello
<AlexFromBelgium> How many people use xfce you think? Has it grown since *the desktop we do not speak of*
<Sysi> since other DEs grew up?
<knome> no idea. i think xfce is probably growing now that gnome and kde are getting less-conservative
<AlexFromBelgium> Yh i guess
<AlexFromBelgium> I just know I think it's great.
<AlexFromBelgium> The problem with "less-conservative" is change, change, change
<knome> change itself is not bad, but as is proven, people are afraid of that
<AlexFromBelgium> People still use windows xp :p
<AlexFromBelgium> Anyone here a webdev? I need suggestions on a webdev ide
<AlexFromBelgium> Komodo, netbeans..?
<knome> i use gedit/mousepad/leafpad/nano :P
<AlexFromBelgium> Hehe
<Kazurik> Pretty sure the answer to any text editing question ever is vim
<reon> I managed to get the desktop loaded but something is funny, everything uses the default xfce config and not the xubuntu one? How can I apply the xubuntu settings?
<AlexFromBelgium> Kazurik, is vim that powerful? I heard lost about it. I thought it was just a text editor?
<Sysi> reon: you don't have xubuntu-default-settings installed or you chose xfce-session instead of xubuntu session on login
<knome> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<knome> errm, that was a bit different than i thought :)
<knome> anyway, what i was trying to say is that only you can choose what's best for you
<knome> i don't like things to obstruct me, which is why i like to keep with very simple editors
<knome> others might like editors that fill in functions etc.
<AlexFromBelgium> of course, of course...
<Kazurik> I as more joking than anything else with the vim suggestion. Vim is very popular for anything text editing related though.
<AlexFromBelgium> I think I want something more advanced :)
<Sysi> reon: you need to log in to virtual terminal and delete xfce settings and log in to xubuntu-session, ctrl alt F6 rm -rf ~/config/xfce* ctrl alt F7 or F8 to get back to GUI
<reon> Sysi, I don't have a loging screen I had to alt-f1 and login via cli and then startx
<AlexFromBelgium> Thx guys... I'll look around a bit more.
<Sysi> reon: propably easiest to just set up your desktop the way you want
<reon> Sysi, I cannot get xubuntu installed properly, this is my 3rd attemp and I never get to the login screen.
<ryannathans> reon: same
<Kazurik> What happends if you do "sudo service lightdm start" from the alt + f1 cli?
<reon> Karzurik, have not tried that, will try it as soon as my nvidia driver install is completed
<reon> Sorry, Kazurik
<ruud> hi all
<Guest11775> is there a way to change the lightdm theme in xubuntu?
<reon> omfg, the nvidia driver install failed halfway through the download...
<Guest11775> thats bad
<Guest11775> do it again
<Guest11775> nobody can help me with lightdm?
<reon> doing it again does not work either...
<Guest11775> you have synaptic installed?
<Kazurik> Is there any reason you are compiling the drivers yourself instead of installing the nvidia-current package?
<Guest11775> fire that up and look if nvidia is installed, if so remove it and then try again
<reon> Kazurik, "sudo service lightdm start" does creates the exact same problem I get with a normal boot so it's safe to assume the problem is lightdm. How do I fix it though?
<reon> yes I have synaptic installed
<TheSheep> reon: you could try gdm/kdm instead....
<Guest11775> LightDM writes verbose logs to /var/log/lightdm
<knome> reon, 'dpkg-reconfigure gdm' to use gdm instead
<reon> only nvidia I have installed is nvidia common
<Kazurik> That should be the nvidia restricted driver
<reon> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is however installed
<reon> x-0.log paste.ubuntu.com/708511/
<reon> lightdm.log paste.ubuntu.com/708514/
<Kazurik> What happens if you do a "sudo dpkg install --reinstall nvidia-current" and then a "sudo dpkg install --reinstall lightdm"?
<reon> ok, i removed nouveau and installed nvidia, still the same problem but now it flashes back and forth and I can't get to cli
<reon> ok, after some time it allows me to switch to terminal.
<reon> What's wrong with lightdm? It worked fine in ubuntu 11.10 yesterday?
<Kazurik> It looks like X is failing so lightdm is stopping
<reon> i can startx manually though witout lightdm
<reon> ok, gdm works fine which means X is good. Is this a common problem with lightdm?
<Kazurik> Not that I know of. Did you did run "sudo dpkg install --reinstall lightdm"?
<reon> "sudo dpkg install --reinstall lightdm" yields error dpkg: error: need an action option
<Kazurik> What if you do a "sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm" followed by a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"?
<gentoo_drummer> anyone here?
<TheSheep> nope
<TheSheep> nobody
<Kazurik> nope
<TheSheep> just us, mice
<gentoo_drummer> is there any way to install xubuntu but without all the crap it comes with?
<Kazurik> ...what?
<gentoo_drummer> like gdm, apps etc?
<TheSheep> what would you like to install?
<TheSheep> there is ubuntu server
<gentoo_drummer> looking for xfce really + the nice ubuntu font rendering
<TheSheep> you can isntall ubuntu server and then whatever you want from xubuntu
<gentoo_drummer> i used ubuntu alternate install command line
<TheSheep> it's all in the repos
<gentoo_drummer> why would i install ubuntu server?
<TheSheep> to get a base ubuntu install
<TheSheep> it seems that you did just that
<gentoo_drummer> i already have tht through alternate install
<TheSheep> then just add whetever you need from xubuntu and you are all set
<gentoo_drummer> i just need the fonts tbh
<gentoo_drummer> not the whole xubuntu desktop
<TheSheep> sure
<TheSheep> then install the fonts
<gentoo_drummer> do you remember the package?
<TheSheep> which fonts do you want?
<TheSheep> dejavu?
<gentoo_drummer> not sure what comes default with xubuntu?
<TheSheep> btw, you can search in the package manager (synaptic) or at packages.ubuntu.com, or with apt-cache search
<TheSheep> just look at what the xubuntu-desktop metapackage depends on
<gentoo_drummer> i believe that the libs are patched for xubuntu fonts
<reon> Kazurik, goes back to the same problem
<TheSheep> it's the same libs as regular ubuntu
<gentoo_drummer> i need to know exactly the fonts used within xubuntu so i can pick up the right deps
<knome> gentoo_drummer, no, they are not. the title font is droid sans bold.
<knome> gentoo_drummer, normal font is droid sans
<gentoo_drummer> in xubuntu?
<knome> no, on the surface of the moon
<knome> ;)
<gentoo_drummer> wow
<gentoo_drummer> ur fuuny
<knome> remind you, you are asking #xubuntu.
<gentoo_drummer> :P
<knome> i don't know a bit about ubuntu fonts
<Vlyn> Uhm, hi!
<knome> they probably use the new ubuntu font family
<knome> hello
<Vlyn> I'm just installing Xubuntu, why is the server for the packages so slow?
<gentoo_drummer> so droid fonts default xubuntu?
<TheSheep> the package for the ubuntu fonts is ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<Vlyn> It needs over 3 hours -.-
<TheSheep> for droid it's ttf-droid
<knome> Vlyn, many users?
<Kazurik> reon, do you also have the lightdm-gtk-greeter installed?
<Vlyn> Ouch, an option to select a mirror would be good ^^
<Vlyn> But atleast I get rid of Unity *sigh*
<reon> Kazurik, yes I have it installed
<Vlyn> Alright then, bye, have a nice day *Goes back to staring at the remaining download time*
<Kazurik> Did you happen to set the nomodeset option when installing?
<reon> Kazurik, ??? what's that?
<Kazurik> Something that shouldn't matter once you have nvidia drivers working. More here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<reon> my theme does not match the normal xubuntu one and my fonts also look crap. Why does this have to be so difficult, beginning to think changing from debian was a mistake, sigh
<Kazurik> Did you install from a Ubuntu install CD or from a Xubuntu install cd?
<reon> Kazurik, from ubuntu alternate cd I did a base (cli) install followed by xubuntu-desktop etc
<reon> anyone here care to share the default 11.10 font settings please?
<prg318> hello; i love xubuntu -- that is all :D
<reon> anyone?
<knome> prg318, good to hear that
<Sysi> reon: if you want the easy way, reinstall to default setup, hard to tell about full setup if ~nobody has done it
<prg318> knome: i like the ubuntu platform, but not a fan of gnome 3.  its great to see the out-of-the-box hardware compatibility of ubuntu with the awesomeness of XFCE.  i reguarlly use it as a test bed for some dev stuff and recommend it to friends to use on the desktop
<knome> prg318, yup, it's a solid alternative
<reon> Sysi, this is my third reinstall
<Kazurik> I wonder if anyone actually likes Unity.
<reon> Shhh
<prg318> shuttleworth?
<Sysi> somebody made it to be the way it is
<prg318> my parents like it on their netbook
<prg318> for what that's worth -- they're mostly just pleased with the speed increase over windowsXP -- but that's not really thanks to unity at all
<Sysi> reon: what debian did you use, stable?
<reon> Sysi, I used stable with apt pinning for stuff from testing
<Sysi> I'm on fedora currently but I may switch to something else before F15 goes EOL
<reon> I'm just a bit ticked off right now. There is nothing special about what I did and everything should work like a normal install from a xubuntu cd.
<Sysi> (that's why I'm not on xubuntu..)
<knome> Sysi, booo, that was a bad comment, and under the belt really. that happens to every distribution
<reon> Sysi, the reason I moved to 11.10 is because debian stable has old packages, using apt pinning for testing can introduce some dependency issues as I found out. Ubuntu has lots of support and there are gazillions off PPAs out there. i love Arch but the constant updates just eat to much of my limited bandwidth.
<incorrect> well tried unity, the fact you can't change the desktop font size has caused me to come running back
<g00se> How do i bring up network manager please?
<xubuntu969> hello !!
<incorrect> hello
<Kazurik> I believe the default Xubuntu network manager is called nm. You can start the gui part of it by starting "nm-applet" or use it's CLI interface by running "nmcli"
<Kazurik> To see the nm-applet you will need a panel with the indicator plugin on it
<g00se> Thanks
<g00se> Kazurik: I'm using a live version prior to installing. Do you know if there are firmware issues with some wireless chips?
<incorrect> wow hdd's are so slow at installing
<incorrect> hopefully an SSD will be on the cards
<reon> Just great, mu sound is also dead...
<incorrect> did you just do a fresh install?
<reon> who?
<incorrect> you
<reon> ubuntu base install from alternate cd + xubuntu-desktop etc. etc.
<incorrect> i did something similar over pxe
<reon> and how did that work out? Mine seems a bit of a disaster really
<incorrect> well other than a ton of ugly gtk3 apps, i have my ldap auth working now
<incorrect> stupid changes to how they used to do it confused me
<incorrect> about ‌to install lastfm
<incorrect> some reason file roller is installed
<incorrect> ugly!
<reon> sure you can remove it and replace with something like xarchiver etc
<incorrect> thanks saved me looking for it ;)
<reon> might as well get rid of parole as well
<incorrect> and use?
<incorrect> brb
<reon> vlc or smplayer
<incorrect> thanks
<knome> remember, there is no single best application, all depends on what you need, want and like yourself too :)
<incorrect> bye bye panel 2, don't eat my screen real estate thank you
<incorrect> knome, however if someone else as reasons to suggest something, it is often worth investigating
<knome> incorrect, of course. :) i was just saying
<g00se> Anyone know the default password for user 'ubuntu' in live please?
<incorrect> agree just blindly doing something someone says is foolish
<Sysi> on xfce I'd say gnome-mplayer is nicer than smplayer
<XubuntuKris> So I have a genmon on my screen panel that displays "uname -n" and occasionally it goes blank. I can make it show up again by right clicking where it's supposed to be, then clicking properties and then closing the properties windows.
<XubuntuKris> I wanna know either a: why it's disappearing or b: how to make it stop
<reon> anyone want to try and help me fix my sound so I can at least listen to some tunes while I pull my hair out :)
<incorrect> i wonder why file roller was installed,
<incorrect> oh character map is also gtk3
<reon> what does one use to make qt apps adopt the gtk theme?
<XubuntuKris> reon: open terminal
<XubuntuKris> and type alsamixer
<reon> yes, I've already done that
<XubuntuKris> all vols at full?
<XubuntuKris> or at audible levels at least
<reon> yes, master, pcm & front are set to 93
<incorrect> i wonder if xfce will mode to gtk3
<XubuntuKris> I have a nice gui for my alsa mixer, it has a mute checkbox...
<XubuntuKris> ???
<incorrect> brb
<XubuntuKris> reon: did you have sound before?
<reon> before what?
<XubuntuKris> Or is this your initial setup of your sound card?
<XubuntuKris> like, did it go out or was it working ... yesterday ... last week?
<reon> fresh install, never worked
<XubuntuKris> xubuntu 11.10?
<reon> no, ubuntu 11.10 base install with xubuntu-desktop & settings etc
<XubuntuKris> kk
<XubuntuKris> hang on
<incorrect> did someone say there was an xfce network manager?
<chaoticgeek> Ok, fresh install, everything is configured properly except for java I think. One last thing to do.
<incorrect> chaoticgeek, sun-jdk doesn't exist
<reon> my install pulled in openjdk-6-jre & some icedtea stuff
<incorrect> oh mine too
<incorrect> on ubuntu unity i was left with no java
<chaoticgeek> I'm going to have to use that or sun, It would be nice if the sun one existed.
<prg318> incorrect: you can use wicd in xfce
<incorrect> thanks prg318
<prg318> np
<XubuntuKris> reon: you install your sound modules?
<incorrect> wicd-gtk?
<prg318> development on wicd has somewhat stalled, but it still works very well
<prg318> yes
<reon> XubuntuKris, like? i don't recall installing anything for sound as I assumed xubuntu-desktop would have taken care of that?
<XubuntuKris> It sometimes won't auto install what it needs for sound if it doesn't recognize your sound card
<XubuntuKris> I can't remember the command right now that will display your sound card info....
<reon> how can I check?
<incorrect> is there an xfce equiv to whatever in gnome2 was intercepting the ssh and starting ssh-agent for you?
<XubuntuKris> reon: try lspci in terminal
<XubuntuKris> that should tell you about your sound card
<prg318> lspci | grep -i audio     # possibley
<XubuntuKris> ^^that would be more specific
<chaoticgeek> There is a ppa that has sun java 6 in it. https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/java
<reon> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<XubuntuKris> ha, I have the same one
<XubuntuKris> only mine is rev 02
<XubuntuKris> Now I gotta remember how I installed my sound card drivers
<reon> lsmod shows me I have a lot of modules running
<XubuntuKris> one of them should be snd_hda_intel
<XubuntuKris> snd_hda_codec
<reon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708601/
<reon> snd_hda_codec         104802  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
<XubuntuKris> You have all the modules...
<XubuntuKris> hmmm...
<XubuntuKris> reon: humor me and do alsamixer again...at the bottom of each of the sound bars, does it display MM?
<reon> no, i unmuted the ones i need
<XubuntuKris> Unmute all of them
<knome> reon, for example, my sound card needs some more channels unmuted than i absolutely need - some mixing channels etc.
<incorrect> i have no sound either
<XubuntuKris> ^^
<incorrect> weird as i had sound with ubuntu (unity)
<knome> did you also look at pavucontrol??
<reon> lol, incorrect. see this it what happens with custom installs :D
<reon> what's pavucontrol?
<TheSheep> pulseaudio volume control
<knome> volume control app for pulseaudio
<incorrect> ah fixed
<reon> XubuntuKris & knome, unmuting all the channels fixed my sound, thanks!!! This is the first time in my life where this was needed, I always do the same channels in ubuntu, debian, arch.
<XubuntuKris> np
<incorrect> ah this is good
<knome> :)
<reon> incorrct, how are your fonts looking?
<incorrect> reon, not too ugly
<reon> sorry, incorrect
<reon> I can't get mine to look like those in a normal install.
<incorrect> xfce session they are all over the place
<incorrect> xubuntu session they look much better
<incorrect> adding hinting to medium looks great
<incorrect> and sub-pixel to vertical RGB
<incorrect> and font size to 8
<incorrect> now things look sweet
<reon> incorrect, can you tell me your font settings, default font, hinting, sub-piel order dpi etc?
<incorrect> default
<incorrect> 96dpi
<reon> what is your default font, sans?
<incorrect> yep
<reon> I just tried your settings and they don't loo good here
<incorrect> oh
<incorrect> what gfx driver?
<reon> nvidia
<incorrect> ah
<incorrect> i've not enabled that yet
<reon> I installed mine via https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<incorrect> hmm, where is the hardware wiz
<incorrect> i always take what is stable
<ElderDryas> I always replace (after backing up) my /etc/fonts/conf.avail/51-local.conf with http://pastebin.com/pZWLsceJ  as well as the settings in Appearence. Makes apps like FF look much better.
<ElderDryas> If you like full hinting, change the <const>hintslight</const> line to <const>hintfull</const>
<reon> Ok, Sans 9, Medium, RGB, Custom 96 yields much better fonts
<incorrect> hmm, how do you install the nvidia driver under xubuntu?
<incorrect> apt?
<ElderDryas> jockey
<ElderDryas> Or Additional Drivers...same thing
<incorrect> i don't have additional drivers
<ElderDryas> I guess it's jockey-gtk officially
<reon> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings but you have to stop X first
<incorrect> ok thanks
<incorrect> brb
<Jack> hi all
<Jack> Whats up
<ElderDryas> my blood pressure
<Guest17481> lol
<DanielSenat> I did install nautilus pastebin, but i can't find it!
<Guest17481> I am installing xubuntu right now :P
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> Xubuntu is nice !
<Guest17481> I want to use it for its low ram desktop environment
<reon> yes it's nicer than the other options :D
<Guest17481> I am running minecraft on my machine from 2005
<reon> I also love Openbox
<Guest17481> I have to run the server from this pc too
<Guest17481> Its really laggy st some times
<reon> Anyone using the Aw)ken icons? They are really cool, I installed them fromt he natty ppa.
<Guest17481> Oh i think ill try once its done installing
<TheSheep> link?
<reon> Aw0ken sorry
<Guest17481> ya link?
<incorrect> fonts look up with the nvidia driver
<incorrect> weirdly this onboard keyboard loaded up
<ElderDryas> bug
<Guest17481> oDO  its finishing !!!
<Guest17481> :D
<reon> incorrect, try my settings and see how they work for you
<ElderDryas> incorrect: it's a bug, see the release notes
<incorrect> ElderDryas, fair enough
<Guest17481> Do you think they will fix it in the near future
<ElderDryas> Guest17481: Don't know. hope so.  But if you don't need it, remove it (I do anyway)
<incorrect> i wish xubuntu had the application grip disabled by default in gtk themes
<reon> also changed the terminal fonts to monospace 10. Might switch to sakura or terminator though
<incorrect> reon, what are your settings?
<TheSheep> incorrect: you can disable it easily
<Guest17481> I'mma restart and boot into my 250GB IDE Ultra that I just installed xubuntu on through this USB stick :P
<incorrect> TheSheep, oh well
<incorrect> its hateful
<incorrect> my next problem is mercurial 1.9.1 isn't going to like my self cert
<reon> incorrect, http://ompldr.org/vYXRsdw/Screenshot%20-%2015102011%20-%2017:57:54.png
<reon> Sans 9, Hinting: Medium, Sub-pixel order: RGB, Custom DPI 96 ticked.
<incorrect> RGB is blurry for me
<reon> also changed the terminal fonts to monospace 10
<incorrect> doesn't look too bad
<Sysi> I can't find any font bug in release notes
<incorrect> fonts are ok for me
<incorrect> they aren't as pretty as they used to be in gnome2 days
<incorrect> but they are 90% as good
<incorrect> qt apps are the weak point
<Sysi> what qt apps do you need?
<reon> weird because the vertical options for me are blurry
<incorrect> skype and lastfm
<knome> vlc, vbox :)
<reon> yes, what does one install to make the qt apps follow the gtk theme?
<incorrect> well this is much better than stupid unity
<reon> +billions & billions
<Sysi> reon: if they don't do that automatically you propably need to install systemsettings for that
<incorrect> seriously i couldn't change the font size
 * incorrect goes to bang his head against the wall
<incorrect> kudos to xubuntu and xfce
<reon> Sysi, ooh no another 60 odd megs of stuff
<Sysi> reon: they should follow ftk by default, dunno why they don't do that for you, do you happen to use old /home partition?
<reon> incorrect also check out the Aw0ken icon theme, it goes really well with the xubuntu theme
<reon> Sysi no
<incorrect> reon, i use BBS for the wm theme and mist
<incorrect> so systemsettings will sort out my qt/gtk theme probs?
<reon> link
<incorrect> ok i will suck it and see
<reon> Sysi, I just launched vlc again to take a snapshot for you and now it looks 100% fine! Weird, the first time I launched it it did not match?
<reon> incorrect, I just checked and my qt apps are now looking fine, I have not installed systemsettings
<incorrect> reon, you must have something i don't
<Sysi> systemsettings is kde settings manager, at least you can set Qt appearance with that
<reon> This is what vlc looks like http://ompldr.org/vYXRtMA/Screenshot%20-%2015102011%20-%2018:09:11.png
<knome> hrrrr, big fonts ;)
<reon> who's got big fonts?
<knome> you :)
<Sysi> tad smaller than mine
<knome> ugh. :)
<reon> Huh?, sans size 9 on 1920x1080 screens
<knome> i have droid sans 10, and that's smaller
<incorrect> low res screen
<knome> nope. 1920x1200
<Sysi> xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<incorrect> i am resisting a dell U2711
<reon> resistance is futile :D
<Sysi> 101x101 DPI for me
<reon> I need to calculate my monitors DPI
<knome> 93x95
<Sysi> xdpyinfo | grep resolution tells it
<reon> 95x94, but is that correct?
<Sysi> sounds quite normal for oldish tft
<incorrect> wow fixing up mercurial to use my self cert was easier than i expected
<Sysi> I have 22" 1920×1080 and it says DPI is 101, I think that's correct
<reon> looks like I just have to figure out why lightdm won't work and my issues are ironed out.
<Jack-xubuntu> Hay guys.
<reon> Anyone else disbale desktop icons?
<Jack-xubuntu> I have a question
<Sysi> I always have empty desktop
<knome> !ask | Jack-xubuntu
<ubottu> Jack-xubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jack-xubuntu> I just installed xubuntu and now it wont boot. Do you think something went wrong with the install
<reon> Sysi, it force me to sort my crap else I just dump stuff all over the desktop
<reon> how di you install it?
<incorrect> 80dpi with no sub pixel looks ok
<Jack-xubuntu> I have a backup live os and that booted perfectly
<Sysi> reon: I'm a bit neurotic, I use downloads-folder as tmp if something
<incorrect> slight AA
<Jack-xubuntu> but the install from the usb didnt turn out right
<Jack-xubuntu> Should i try aigan
<Sysi> does rhythmbox work on oneiric? it was bugsy on natty
<Jack-xubuntu> I am going to retry the install. THen I'll come back and try to figure out the problem if any.
<incorrect> ah just skype is not using my theme
<Sysi> propietary app, hard to say what theming it's supposed to be using
<drc> Sysi: Never had a problem on natty, but the one on oneiric appears to have left out the streaming radio on the beta/daily version I checked, so I didn't install it when I made the change.
<TheSheep> incorrect: there was a command line option to make skype use the system theme
<TheSheep> incorrect: otherwise it uses its own
<incorrect> i don't care
<incorrect> it can stay a it is
<Sysi> drc: I had issues with it on natty, haven't tried on my virtual oneiric
<drc> Sysi: Weel, I guess I'll have to install it and find out :)
<Sysi> or I can do that
<drc> Sysi: Seeing as you had troubles on natty and I didn't, I guess we both should
<Sysi> still no hybrid iso:s for oneiric :/
<drc> Still no streaming radio in rhythmbox...uninstall
<incorrect> well 11.04 to 11.10 really is a lesson in diminishing returns
<reon> gnome-mplayer is pretty nice, will uninstall smplayer
<reon> why?
<incorrect> from an xfce stand point, a fair number of apps are ugly
<incorrect> from a unity point of view, really? i can't change the font size via the standard untils
<reon> which apps? just change them for others
<incorrect> take the app centre
<incorrect> the network manager
<incorrect> well if i install something i don't really want to spend hours uninstalling what are considered the best choice apps because they are in a different widget set
<reon> I hear you
<incorrect> so really 11.10 is a step back for a xubuntu user
<prg318> you've got a point about gtk3 themes and gtk2 themes being inconsistant, but i wouldn't call xubuntu a REGRESSION because of that
<reon> Maybe it's time everybody adopted gtk3
<prg318> reon: no.  xfce wont be adopting it for a while either
<incorrect> i don't blame xfce
<tokk> i'm installing xubuntu 11.10 right now, alternate cd. installing grub fails ("Executing 'grub-install /dev/sdb' failed."). syslog says http://paste.ubuntu.com/708678/
<reon> And then I also think we shouldall just be using Qt
<incorrect> brb
<tokk> /usr/sbin/grub-probe doesn't exist
<incorrect> something had gone wrong with xchat and all the messing round with fonts
<reon> tokk, did you install xubuntu to /dev/sdb ?
<tokk> reon, encrypted lvm on sdb
<reon> tokk, do you have a separate /boot partition outside off the LVM?
<Jack-xubntu> hay
<Jack-xubntu> I got the installer to work
<reon> how did it go Jack-xubntu
<Jack-xubntu> I Just re-installed and booted
<tokk> reon, well, i seem to be an idiot. no. nevermind. :)
<Jack-xubntu> now im upgrading to 11.10
<reon> tokk, lol
<reon> Jack-xubntu, why did you not install 11.10 from scratch then?
<Jack-xubntu> I didnt want to have to re download the .iso and re create the usb installer
<Jack-xubntu> too much hassle
<Jack-xubntu> I just need to get flash player and sun java working after the update
<reon> Jack-xubntu, I reckon your current method is more hassle. Creating a usb is a simple as using dd if= of=. Some people are having problems with the upgrade.
<reon> Skype works just fine here
<Jack-xubntu> Oh... ok
<Jack-xubntu> Well i didnt know
<Jack-xubntu> that might be really useful...
<Jack-xubntu> Are you suggesting that i shoud just install 11.10 from usb
<incorrect> i wonder if xfce will migrate to gtk3
<TheSheep> I hope not
<incorrect> is gtk3 much heavier?
<incorrect> i've not really read up on what the deal with gtk3 is
<Jack-xubntu> Is it possible to stop a distrobution upgrade.
<reon> no idea, why?
<Jack-xubntu> well i am thinking if i can stop the distribution upgrade and reboot, i can just install 11.10 from the usb stick i just created
<Jack-xubntu> i geuss its too late for that
<reon> Stop it then. I think It only does the upgrade after all the files have been downloaded
<Jack-xubntu> OH
<Jack-xubntu> ok
<Jack-xubntu> wait
<reon> you should be able to turn the repos back if needed
<Jack-xubntu> its installing the new distro
<Jack-xubntu> ok
<reon> damn, you must have fast internet
<Jack-xubntu> ya i do
<Jack-xubntu> my dad works for comcast
<Jack-xubntu> 10 meg up 50 meg down
<reon> lucky bugger, I'll swap you my 384kb/s adsl :D
<Jack-xubntu> lol
<reon> with those speeds I would just download the ISO anyway and write it to usb incase it is needed. So if your install is a bit quirky just install with the new version
<Jack-xubntu> Ok then, i just created a new usb a couple of mineutes ago on my Ubuntu natty laptop
<Jack-xubntu> Narwhals ftw
<Jack-xubntu> I cant believe that I know more about computers than my dad.Hwn it come to linux
<dr_jkl> so... yeah.
<Jack-xubuntu> ...
<Jack-xubuntu> kinda quiet
<raju> how can i know that my grpahics drivers are installed propelry
<dr_jkl> the upgrade to ocelot makes my wifi key on my laptop do strange things
<dr_jkl> the light is red when off and white when on.  the wifi is on and associated and the led is still red
<Jack-xubuntu> Must be another bug...
<dr_jkl> This worked under natty...
<thegladiator> how do I remove the desktop's icon shadow
<Jack-xubuntu> I know, natty is way more reliable.
<raju> thegladiator:  type ccsm in terminal
 * drc thinks that everybody will say the same thing about 11.10 when 12.04 comes out
<dr_jkl>  i agree
<Sysi> LTS should be carefully tested
<dr_jkl> ijust wish i could fix the bug
<drc> dr_jkl: File it
<thegladiator> what would that do rj
<thegladiator> raju,
<thegladiator> how is compiz related to desktop icons
<raju> thegladiator: or open desktop properties by rightclick
<raju> thegladiator:  give a try
<thegladiator> ok but didnt find anything thats why
<thegladiator> do u have shadow in your desktop icons too ?
<drc> thegladiator: Turn off Compositor in Window Manager Tweaks?
<thegladiator> will that help ?
<thegladiator> I dont need compositor?
<Jack-xubuntu> I am restarting my computer to finish the update. fingers crossed!
<drc> thegladiator: Need? of course not, it's eye candy.  Want? That's another story
<raju> thegladiator:  do you have anything like cairo ?
<dmg> is there a way to turn off the integrated mousepad on a notebook
<drc> yes
<drc> let me get the command
<dmg> ok
<drc> synclient TouchPadOff=1
<drc> put this in Removable Drives and Media>Input devices and when you plug in your USB mouse, it will turn off the touchpad
<thegladiator> yeah i have cairo
<thegladiator> hence need compositor ,good guess
<raju> thegladiator:  then dont do disbale of compositor
<dmg> ok
<thegladiator> how do I disable the shadow ?
<raju> if you did then it wont work propely
<thegladiator> yeah I figured that in openwm session . but how do I actually remove the desktop icon's shadow ? there has to be some method but its not listed in desktop settings
<dmg> so in which file exactly?
<reon> weird, my icons did not have shadows but I disabled desktop icons anyway, don't like them
<thegladiator> interesting
<drc> dmg: Applications Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Settings>Removable Drives>Mice
<dmg> ok ill try
<drc> dmg: You can try that can try that command in a terminal, just to make sure it works.  (=0 turns the touchpad back on)
<dmg> ok ill try the commmand
<dmg> many thnks drc! i got it!
<drc> dmg: np
<dmg> goodbye drc , I quit for now, u were great help
<drc> dmg: Good luck
<Vlyn> Hey, I got a little problem: I want to know how much space is used on my SSD. But Xubuntu always says: 128.0 TB O.o looking at the HDD is fine though.
<raju> Vlyn:  have you tried df-h
<Vlyn> raju: df-what? Let me google that
<reon> df -h
<raju> Vlyn: df -h
<raju> reon:  thanks man
<Vlyn> Oh, got it
<Vlyn> Ok, looks fine
<Vlyn> Ty
<thegladiator> xubuntu is pretty good , isnt linux using xfce now ?
<Jack-xubuntu> Ok, I just updated to 11.10 from 11.04. No bugs/glitches or problems yet.
<reon> nice
<thegladiator> linus I mean
<reon> yes i think linus switched to xfce
<thegladiator> nice
 * drc wonders if a vishy is a gladiator that lost?
<Jack-xubuntu> Is there a way to install 64 bit skype from Ubuntu software center?
<reon> huh, there is a 64bit version?
<DanielSenat> I lost the optionfield in audacious, how to get it back
<thevishy> i am a normal man when I am not the gladiator
<Jack-xubuntu> Yah i think so... If there is I have it on my install of 64 ubuntu.
<reon> DanielSenat, where is this option field you speak of? I've got audacioous open
<DanielSenat> Not really optionfield, but where you have all the options, show for example
<DanielSenat> archives
<DanielSenat> I chosed to not show it, so it disappeared
<DanielSenat> Where you normally find help, tools etc
<DanielSenat> maybe the name for it is toolbar
<chuma> hello, anyone has a problem with sound sync in video on vlc player? I found this problem on my laptop(HP compaq 6710b) from xubuntu 11.04. And after vlc installation on 11.10 I see same , sound is lagging. I understand,  that I can do sync with keys-shortcts, but... Parole and smplayer, for example, working well
<Jack-xubuntu> Yes there is a 64 bit version of skype on the website.
<reon> DanielSenat, lol I just disbaled mine and now i can't get it back either :D
<DanielSenat> http://boards.audacious-media-player.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=254 sorry!!
<DanielSenat> is it called menybar?
<reon> Ah, thanks
<DanielSenat> Control+Shift+M
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> I found it!
<DanielSenat> Cool
<DanielSenat> reon, Is audacious better than parole?
<reon> why is gmusicbrowser included in xubuntu?
<reon> DanielSenat,
<DanielSenat> reon, gmusicbrowser isn't really light
<DanielSenat> I don't like it
<reon> DanielSenat, I see gmusicbrowser is the default music application. Personally I like Audacious
<DanielSenat> Me too!
<drc> reon: Becasue it replaced rhythmbox...which, if one looks at the current iteration in Xubuntu, is going backwards.
<reon> I've also removed parole and have gnome-mplayer & vlc installed
<reon> I think I'll be removing gmusicbrowser
<drc> or was it exaile it replaced, either way, rhythmbox is not what it used to be
<DanielSenat> Me to, but parole seems to play everything
<DanielSenat> Guess i don't need vlc
<drc> But you can't get rid of the playlist in parole (can you?)
<DanielSenat> each time parole is opened, the playlist field is empty
<drc> And I fnd a slight audio-video lag in vlc in Xubuntu (and only xubuntu, LMDE, Bodhi, Fedora, etc. all works fine)
<drc> DanielSenat: Yes, but I don't want the playlist at all
<DanielSenat> aha
<DanielSenat> ok, more clean.. well I don't know
<DanielSenat> drc, Have you found media files that don't play in parole?
<drc> DanielSenat: Don't know, I don't use is (see playlist :)
<DanielSenat> ok
<DanielSenat> media player classic was my favourite in windows.. '
<DanielSenat> is it for linux too?
<reon> windows only
<fred2040> In linux u can use Rhythmbox for example
<drc> fred2040: For video?
<fred2040> omg sorry
<fred2040> only for audio
<drc> np...this conversation had meandered all over :)
<fred2040> VLC in windows and linux
<fred2040> :D
<chuma> I try to change output for audio from default or pulse to alsa and sync is gone, but in this case only one audio is working on system (for me); for example, youtube is going muted.. It's a puzzle for me.
<Jack-xubuntu> Are there any cool Desktop tweaks for Xubuntu that i should know about
<Sysi> anything you find from settings feeling comfortable
<thevishy> mplayer is just great
<reon> jack-xubuntu, I found a site the other day but when I reinstalled I lost it
<TheSheep> thevishy: I like vlc
<Jack-xubuntu> Let me know if you find it again.
<thevishy> i use mplayer mostly from the command line / non gui nowaays . And its vert handy and fast
<reon> media player test http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/linux-movie-players-vlc-vs-totem-vs-parole/
<thevishy> reon, they have no mplayer in that comparison ?
<chuma> yep, I use smplayer at this moment, it's great. But what are you using for stream video what created with vlc(as server)?
<DanielSenat> reon, parole seems heavy!
<Jack-xubuntu> Is there a way to get Sun Java through Synaptic
<reon> maybe is should just stick to vlc and remove all the others
<chuma> :)
<reon> jack-xubuntu, theres a ppa or repo out there someone posted a bit earlier
<Jack-xubuntu> That means what?
<DanielSenat> reon, How about mplayer and smplayer
<reon> you add the ppa to your sources list and install it the normal way.
<reon> DanielSenat, no idea. Try them all and pick the one you like. also have look at gnome-mplayer which looks nice
<chuma> jack-xubuntu, just smthing like http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<DanielSenat> :)
<reon> jack-xubuntu, https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/java
<DanielSenat> http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/07/smplayer-and-gnome-mplayer-two.html
<Jack-xubuntu> Thank you :D
<chuma> ouch.. is on xubuntu 11.10 gnome-mediaplayer working well? I have Segmentation fault after installing from official rep. and I know that it's confirmed bug :)
<bashelina> how do you get 2 panels ?  I want to add one at the bottom.... and remove that fancy menu bar
<reon> DanielSenat, you don't need that link/repos, just install it normally via synaptic/software centre or apt-get
<reon> chuma, works fine here
<Jack-xubuntu> It Worked :D
<Jack-xubuntu> Reon, You're Amazing!
<reon> bashelina, right click on the top panel and go panel-->prferences, Click the green + sign to add another panel and select it's position, orientation & monitor. Then you can drag it to where you want it and then lock it in place.
<chuma> reon, nope, gnome-mediaplayer has SEg. fault. (I think you think aboub gnome-mplayer :) )
<reon> chuma, sorry. Yes I was thinking of gnome-mplayer
<chuma> reon, np!
<gva> hello
<reon> hi
<bashelina> reon, great ! i need to remove the docky lookalike menu at the bottom ....
<DanielSenat> gnome mplayer is clean!
<reon> bashelina, right click on the bottom panel and go panel-->prferences, Click the green - sign
<reon> DanielSenat, yes, nice hey? I just wish you could get rid of the menu bar, in vlc minimal you can get rid of the menu bar and that looks nice
<DanielSenat> I think gnome mplayer looks nicer
<bashelina> reon,  thx, works
<reon> bashelina, cool stuff ;)
<bashelina> reon, i just switched to xubuntu from ubuntu cause of the new crappy unity interface
<bashelina> i like it like this, simple
<reon> bashelina, join the club, same here
<DanielSenat> Same here
<DanielSenat> I only have 512 RAM so Ubuntu is to heavy!
<bashelina> gnome shell 3 fallback is also garbage
<Sysi> like old gnome without gazillion plugins
<bashelina> DanielSenat,  this is more like gnome2 . and it seems highly configurably... great
<DanielSenat> bashelina, I like it
<reon> DanielSenat, see http://ompldr.org/vYXRwYw/vlcgmpl.png
<DanielSenat> reon, I don't really see the difference there
<reon> no menu bar in vlc
<DanielSenat> But I tried a movie, vlc is better! I can navigate in the movie without problem. Gnome mplayer is not so good on that point, and i think the imagequality is better with vlc
<DanielSenat> reon, aha, yes i see now
<reon> vlc is pretty good and full of features and will play everything under the sun
<reon> I think I'm gonna stick with vlc and dump all the others
<Sysi> I like click on video to play/pause on gnome-mplayer
<Sysi> you may get that on vlc too
<thevishy> Btw , the goodness of mplayer is that it can do a lot of things . The interface ( GUI frontend) for mplayer is not the best though . I think mplayer can do lot of things under the hood and its pretty fast too
<reon> Sysi, vlc also does that
<Sysi> reon: I didn't find it from settings but I did hear it should
<DanielSenat> reon how to hide menubar?
<DanielSenat> And how to get it back?
<reon> DanielSenat Ctrl+H
<reon> You can also set it in tools--?preferences
<reon> You can also set it in tools-->preferences
<DanielSenat> I see, nice
<DanielSenat> Well i will delete gnome mplayer..
<DanielSenat> And do i need gmusicbrowser..
<reon> pick what you like, I like audacious but gmusicplayer has integration with volumeicon on the panel
 * TheSheep likes quodlibet
<reon> that reminds me, I need to install nero linux
<DanielSenat> Xfburn?
<reon> It's fine.
<DanielSenat> is there a cool pac man that isn't super slow...?
<DanielSenat> I tried kapman but...
<reon> MAME
<reon> I love emulation and into MAME, Nintendo64, SNES Amiga etc
<DanielSenat> Is mame a application with games?
<reon> it's an emulator that plays original arcade roms
<DanielSenat> Ok
<DanielSenat> So i need the games to play it?
<Vlyn> Hey, how can I get the real names of applications? (For the command)
<DanielSenat> I don't follow really.. hehe
<reon> DanielSenat Yes you need the roms
<DanielSenat> I just now saw it!
<DanielSenat> :(
<reon> DanielSenat trying to PM you
<Vlyn> Could someone please help me? I have no clue how to get the real names of applications for commands (e.g.: Quick Launcher). Already googled for it, but there are only solutions for other distributions (e.g.: Application Manager → More Information…)
<Vlyn> Also the taskmanager isn't helpful in most cases…
<Vlyn> Uhm… nobody can answer me this (I think simple) question?
<Vlyn> Damn… okay, asking in #ubuntu -.-
<XubuntuKris> Vlyn: most apps are named exactly as they would be named
<bashelina> How do i make all the items auto-move to the right side of the panel ??
<Vlyn> So, what's the command for the Task Manager?
<bashelina> they move to the left :[
<XubuntuKris> say I want to open thunar via terminal
<XubuntuKris> just open terminal and type thunar
<reon> xfce4-taskmanager
<XubuntuKris> Vlyn: you might try task-manager
<XubuntuKris> or what reon said
<Vlyn> And I had to google for a while to oben the terminal (Shortcut). It's not terminal… not bash… not \bin\bash
<Vlyn> It's xfterm4
<reon> xfce4-terminal
<Vlyn> So, how can I find out those names?
<XubuntuKris> Why?
<reon> in a terminal type xfce4- and hit TAB twice
<Vlyn> Ok, for finding basic xubuntu apps?
<XubuntuKris> xfce4 <tab><tab> lists all apps that start with xfce4
<Vlyn> I see
<XubuntuKris> What is your point in this Vlyn?
<Vlyn> That helps a little bit, but I'm still missing a nice option for this
<XubuntuKris> O_o
<XubuntuKris> What are you trying to accomplish?
<Vlyn> Okay: I have applications, and they are named… whatever… but in the system the name is like xfce4-blabla (For example, I have no clue about the name)
<Vlyn> How can I find it?
<Vlyn> Other distributions offer „More information“ in the application manager
<Vlyn> And show you the real name
<bashelina> How do I make all the stuff on the panel move to the right ???????+
<bashelina> move wont work :(
<XubuntuKris> bashelina, rightclick it, click move, put it on the right side
<XubuntuKris> Vlyn, I still don't see your point in knowing all these names.
<XubuntuKris> nvm bashelina, I didn't see your second post.
<XubuntuKris> If move doesn't work, then idk
<Vlyn> I had the following problem: I wanted to make a quicklaunch entry for some apps. It asks me for „command“
<Vlyn> And I had no clue what to put there
<Vlyn> For example: Terminal… „terminal“ „bash“ „\bin\bash“ nothing worked
<Vlyn> In this case: How could I get the name?
<Vlyn> (I now know I can search for xfce4- but what would I do without this knowledge or if an app has a strange name)
<XubuntuKris> a quick launch in your panel?
<Vlyn> Yeah
<XubuntuKris> drag and drop from applications menu
<XubuntuKris> simple
<Vlyn> For example: I install an app „Best Mp3 player bla bla“ and it's real name is „bestmp3play1324“ how could i get this name?
<Vlyn> Alright, that's a solution. And for the terminal?
<XubuntuKris> It's in the applications menu
<XubuntuKris> EVERY application that is installed shows up in the applications menu
<XubuntuKris> terminal is an application
<Vlyn> But sometimes I need the name
<Vlyn> For commands
<Vlyn> Here I got one: Parole Media Player
<XubuntuKris> parole
<XubuntuKris> or pmp
<Vlyn> yeah, and who makes those names? the developer
<XubuntuKris> yep
<Vlyn> It could be parole
<Vlyn> Or parolemed
<Vlyn> or what ever
<Vlyn> How should I know?
<XubuntuKris> its almost always the simplest one
<XubuntuKris> parole or pmp
<reon> type bes and hit tab twice in terminal, alternatively scan through your /usr/bin folder
<Vlyn> bes does nothing
<Vlyn> Ah!
<Vlyn> /usr/bin, that's it
<Vlyn> Not the best solution but okay
<reon> or look in synaptic, right click, properties, installed files
<Vlyn> Okay, thanks
<fibble> Hey. Im trying to get Thunar to handle ssh:// or sftp:// network shares - anybody managed this in 11.10?
<incorrect> is there an alternative for remote desktop viewer?
<reon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6551006
<reon> I think chromium now has a remote control plugin
<bashelina> Damn I cant make the stuff on a panel to stick to the right side !  :( :(
<reon> Vlyn, you might also be able to get the names frome the xfce menu file
<Vlyn> reon: Where can I find it?
<reon> Vlyn, that I don't know but I'll probably looking for it myself in the next few days
<Vlyn> reon: Alright. For the moment I have some ways to find it out (Trying + /usr/bin). Thanks for your help
<reon> no problem
<reon> incorrect, see http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20117619-264/chrome-extension-enables-remote-computer-control/
<incorrect> hmm, not what i was really after
<lorin`> Vlyn: right click the applications menu, properties, edit menu. Will allow you to quickly check the properties (and application names) of everything in the menu
<Vlyn> lorin`: I'm in proprties now, but there is no edit
<Vlyn> *properties
<lorin`> at the bottom of the applications menu dialog under menu file? Use the default menu [Edit Menu] ?
<reon> lorin, I don't htink you can do that in xfce 4.8 anymore
<incorrect> reon, i found remmina, have you tried it?
<lorin`> ahh.
<Vlyn> xD
<Vlyn> But thanks for trying
<reon> incorrect, never heard of it, remote app?
<lorin`> hmm. actually this says 4.8 sooo.
<Sysi> alacarte works with 4.8
<incorrect> oh its not bad
<Vlyn> lorin`: Under menu file is just „Help“
<reon> there's also lxmed for menu editing
<Sysi> bashelina: add separator left to stuff you want to be on right and set it to expand
<lorin`> right clicking to get the properties of the launcher itself ?
<Sysi> you need some menu  editor installed to get choice there
<Sysi> lorin` propably has alacarte or soemthing installed
<lorin`> i do. well i'll stop trying to help :P
<Vlyn> xD
<fibble> well i just asked: "Im trying to get Thunar to handle ssh:// or sftp:// network shares - anybody managed this in 11.10?" but i think i figured it out myself
<incorrect> if i was involved with this release i would have changed over all the gtk3 default apps and replaced with them with gtk2 based stuff
<fibble> if anyone is interested i made sure i installed all the gvfs packages in apt and xfce4-goodies
<fibble> then made sure my user was a member of the "fuse" group
<drc> incorrect: so...join the team.  http://www.xubuntu.org/contribute/development
<fibble> and i can now hit sftp:// and smb:// URIs in thunar directly
<incorrect> drc, i might just do
<drc> incorrect: good, they can always use more help
<reon> Anyway for me to get hold of Jack-xubuntu now that he's left?
<Sysi> call him
<reon> please elaborate?
<Sysi> basically, you don't
<dmorfin> does xfce use freedesktop.org standard menus (like gnome classic did)?
<Sysi> afaik it does
<dmorfin> does it have some way to edit the menus?
<Sysi> alacarte or lxmenuedit
<reon> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<dmorfin> I was going to use alacarte, but gnome-panel conflicts with things like flash
<Sysi> sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install alacarte
<reon> if/when Jack-xubuntu comes back please pass this on to him https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/xubuntu
<reon> Some nice xubuntu tips https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/xubuntu
<dmorfin> Sysi: yeah, I have it installed, but you can actually edit properties without gnome-panel apparently
<dmorfin> I'll try lxmed... wish there was a package for it
<Sysi> how would you even get xfce menu to gnome-panel
<Sysi> there should be..
<dmorfin> seems like you download the tgz and run install.sh... which I guess I'll do
<thevishy> how does lxde hold out in terms of power consumption vs gnome
<Sysi> dunno, ask #lubuntu
<thevishy> sorry xfce i mmean
<Sysi> possibly slightly less with the lack of eyecandy and daemong on the background
<Sysi> *daemons
<dmorfin> hmmm... lxmed looks good, except not all the menus are on there... weird...
<thevishy> okay
<reon> geez, alacarte pulls in a load of crap, is there any way to get the menu editor without all the extra stuff?
<TheSheep> reon: you can just copy the files from /usr/share/applications to ~/.local/share/applications and edit them with a text editor
<reon> manuall edit the .desktop files?
<TheSheep> reon: yeah, they are just text files
<lorin`> try alacarte --no-install-recommends?, i read it mostly works without the mass dependencies?
<bashelina> Sysi, yeah it worked, thx bro ! :)
<steve|m> hey there
<steve|m> something I noticed: the german mirror for 11.10 on http://www.xubuntu.org/getubuntu points to /natty/ instead of /oneiric/ on that mirror
<steve|m> can somebody fix this?
<Olbi> why Ubuntu Software Center looks so ugly on Xubuntu? :(
<Olbi> others windows have good apperance, only USC looks like Loona
<Olbi> Luna*
<Shirakawasuna> In oneiric I'm getting this same issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/808413
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 808413 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu Oneiric) "adjusting the volume by scrolling over the sound indicator is impossible" [High,Fix released]
<Shirakawasuna> can anyone confirm this?
<Shirakawasuna> Olbi: What do you mean by ugly?
<Olbi> when I change them from greybird to another like Bluebirds its looks like luna, dont bother to others windows
<Olbi> theme*
<Shirakawasuna> Olbi: I don't know what 'luna' is. Are you talking about the Windows XP theme?
<Olbi> yes :)
<Shirakawasuna> whoah, you're right. It actually looks worse than luna
<Shirakawasuna> looks more like win 98
<Olbi> :]
<Shirakawasuna> things can change after logging out/in. Have you tried that?
<Olbi> I try now :)
<knome> Shirakawasuna, is it an upgrade?
<Shirakawasuna> knome: sound-indicator?
<knome> Shirakawasuna, your 11.10
<Shirakawasuna> yes
<Olbi> Shirakawasuna: it doesnt help
<knome> probably has something to do with /var/run migrating to /run etc.
<knome> maybe try restarting the sound services, that might help
<Shirakawasuna> Olbi: must be something weird with how it's set up, I dunno :/
<Olbi> osworld
<Olbi> strange, that only this
<Shirakawasuna> knome: restart pulseaudio?
<knome> Shirakawasuna, mmh. that might help. i suppose something is been linked to /var while it should be linked to /run.
<Shirakawasuna> Is /var/run supposed to be entirely replaced by /run ?
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<knome> yeah
<Shirakawasuna> it's just a link for me
<Shirakawasuna> /var/run is a link to /run
<knome> then something is probably partially correct...
<knome> i didn't get that, my upgrade broke
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> seems like ubuntu might still have some issues with upgrades :/
<Shirakawasuna> so does that mean you can scroll over the sound indicator to change the volume, knome?
<Shirakawasuna> (just the icon without clicking)
<knome> Shirakawasuna, no, i can't do that
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<Shirakawasuna> that's what I was asking about, sorry :)
<knome> yeah, i think i misunderstood
<knome> is scrolling over the icon working in ubuntu?
<Nazosan> Ok, so I'm trying to change my default soundcard.  I used alsamixer to set it via F6 and I _think_ that changed the default for ALSA, but PulseAudio is still going to the onboard sound.
<Nazosan> Is anyone even alive in here?
<knome> no, i think we're all living dead
<keds> In clarification, does awesome even work with Xubuntu or XFCE?
<Nazosan> I've played myself out on Left 4 Dead 2 last night.
<Nazosan> I'd prefer the living for now.
<knome> Nazosan, did you change it from pavucontrol ?
<Nazosan> no, that's probably exactly what I needed, hold on
<ufmblan> need help. upgraded to 11.10, no network devices available. please help
<ufmblan> eth0 nor wireless
<Nazosan> Ah, finally.  Now why isn't that program easier to find?  in fact, is there even an icon for it at all?
<knome> Nazosan, i think there should be...
<Nazosan> maybe there is.  Oh well, at least it's finally fixed.  I should have known better than to ask in #Ubuntu, lol, but it automatically went there
<Nazosan> Oh, quick question before I forget again
<Nazosan> can I change the login screen to use my screen's native resolution and disable mouse acceleration (eg I guess just copy the mouse settings)?
 * Nazosan gets in some sleep
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> i have a question...can me somebody help? When I install xubuntu 10.10...can i then update to ubuntu 11.10?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, with 11.04 in between
<keds> Does anyone know if XFCE is compatible with awesome? [Or is this the wrong channel to ask this question?]
<Shirakawasuna> ubuntulog: Yes, as bazhang said, but things will work better if you just install 11.10 directly
<Raven> anyone know about banshee?
<drc> What about it?
<Raven> well my banshee queues very slow from my NAS when wanting music and then locks up after playing a few songs, never has done this yntill upgrade
<drc> That...no idea
<Raven> maybe im missing a library or something
<drc> not much lately on google = banshee+NAS, but http://banshee-media-player.2283330.n4.nabble.com/Sync-to-Folder-plans-for-Dap-on-Mac-OS-X-td3817681.html
<drc> Maybe it'll help (I didn't read it all)
<Raven> thx drc i'll give it a read
<Vlyn> Excuse me, when I used Ubuntu one year ago there was a nice built in FTP Client in the file manager. Is there something similar in Xubuntu? (I think it's Nautilus, right?)
<ahs3-> So tell me, what does everyone like about xubuntu. I've been a Linux user for 12 years. traditionally have been using gentoo/arch Linux. But I have recently been curious about *buntu. I have always used xfce4 so xubuntu just makes sense.
<drc> From the forums:  It's in Thunar's FAQ: http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documen...twork_browsing Short answer: never.
<drc> ahs3-: I'm guessing it's got all the ease of ubuntu without unity
<ahs3-> ah ok
<Vlyn> ahs3-: I'm a newby and like about *buntu that nearly everything works out of the box (No driver problems and so on). I'd prefer Ubuntu, but the new GUI (Unity) is terrible… therefor I'm here
<ahs3-> oh i agree. gnome has gone crazy
<drc> And the way they configure xfce is nice
<ahs3-> ah
<ahs3-> I usually do my own configuring. but recently saw the bit about cloud computing...
<Vlyn> I had Ubuntu at school on my laptop for half a year. Wanted to switch to it… and then bam! Unity. It was like a Mac… I nearly puked and deleted it instantly ^^
<ahs3-> haha, i don't blame you
<drc> To be honest, I have tried many other xfce distros but always come back to Xubuntu.  Not that it makes me overly happy, it's just better than the rest
<ahs3-> I tried xubuntu when it first came out, and it seemed buggy compared to other distro's so i just went back to archLinux. does it still have bug issues?
<drc> ahs3-: All distro have bugs
<ahs3-> true...
<drc> some are just more buggy than others :)
<ahs3-> lol yea
<ahs3-> well that was a while back, i might give another go at *buntu
<drc> I haven't encountered any bugs that stop me from doing what I want, but my needs are simple, video, audio, and pr0n :)
<ahs3-> lol
<Vlyn> Hehehe
<ahs3-> anyone use the cloud?
<drc> nope!
<ahs3-> ah
<Vlyn> Damn… I miss some features or I'm just too stupid to find them. Is there an inbuilt ftp client in Xubuntu? Like in Ubuntu?
<ahs3-> does xubuntu use thunar?
<ahs3-> if so then yes
<Vlyn> Uh.. couldn't find "thunar", I think it's Nautilus
<ahs3-> ah thunar will do ftp too...
<Vlyn> Oh wait
<drc> Vlyn: XFCE uses Thunar, gnome uses naytilus
<Vlyn> Okay, it's thunar
<ahs3-> in thunar you can do ctrl+l enter your ftp/ssh address
<ahs3-> example: ssh://username@server.com
<ahs3-> or ftp://
<Vlyn> How can i make a link / shortcut for that?
<Vlyn> Like Desktop shortcut
<drc> Vlyn: Edit>Configure Custom ACtions?
<ahs3-> once you connect you can add it to thunar favorites by dragging the remote folder to the bottom left of thunar
<Vlyn> Alright *Tries to connect*
<ahs3-> on the desktop you could do that i suppose
<ahs3-> I don't use desktop icons, i prefer quick-keys
<drc> the desktop is for windows, not icons :)
<Vlyn> I know :-)
<ahs3-> lol
<soulg77> Hello, anyone available to help me with getting a minipci wireless card to work?
<Vlyn> I don't really like icons on my desktop, actually I prefer those bookmarks ^^
<Vlyn> Hm… thunar is loading and loading, no ftp for me O.o
<ahs3-> Vlyn, hmm  did it ask for your password?
<Vlyn> Yep, and accepted it. Hmmm
<ahs3-> are you sure its not ssh instead of ftp?
<Vlyn> I got a small problem with ftp, in some applications it's only working in active mode :-/
<Vlyn> ftp://user@server
<Vlyn> Maybe that's it
<ahs3-> ah
 * ahs3- is trying xubuntu in virtualbox
<Vlyn> Better use a live-„cd“ xD
<ahs3-> oh i see that
<ahs3-> it won't use a iso image, crazy
<Vlyn> *Using his USB Stick as a CD* xD
<ahs3-> ah cool
<ahs3-> ah there we go, it worked
<ahs3-> yea it looks pretty good
<ahs3-> anyone have problems with video drivers etc...
<drc> nope, Additional Drivers (nVidia) works out of the box for me
<ahs3-> nice
<ahs3-> it seems a little bloated for xfce, its using 42% of cpu
<drc> Well, I do my homework and buy hardware known to work with linux, not becasue it's hot :)
<ahs3-> ah me too
<drc> ahs3-: waht card?
<ahs3-> nvidia 7600 GT
<ahs3-> I usually build my own system
<soulg77> Hello, anyone available to help me with getting a minipci wireless card to work?
#xubuntu 2011-10-16
<drc> ahs3-:  I gave that up years ago...no more soldering irons for me.
<ahs3-> soulg77, I'm not sure what you are asking, is it showing in wifi manager? (i'm assuming xubuntu has one)
<drc> ahs, it does
<ahs3-> drc, I know what you mean
<Vlyn> My PC gets a little bit bored with Linux, poor things needs games to even wake up ^^
<ahs3-> ah does it show up soulg77 ?
<ahs3-> lol
<ahs3-> lots of cool games for Linux
<ahs3-> bzflag, urt, etc...
<drc> ahs3-: That's why I use 'buntu...I just don't care enough anymore to try gentoo/arch/slack.
<Vlyn> Dwarf Fortress, Battle of Wesnoth… :-)
<ahs3-> yep
<Vlyn> But I talkt about modern games ^^
<Vlyn> DX11 and so on
<ahs3-> thats kinda where i'm getting too drc
<Vlyn> -t
<soulg77> ahs3, never saw a wifi manager, I'll look again.
<soulg77> and it is Xubuntu 11.04
<knome> Vlyn, ahs3-: hey guys! check out our offtopic channel #xubuntu-offtopic too ;)
<ahs3-> lol Vlyn bzflag may not be modern, but it makes up for it in gameplay
<Vlyn> Dwarf Fortress too :-) what's bzflag?
<ahs3-> soulg77, check upper right of your screen
<ahs3-> tank game
<Vlyn> And we should go into this… offtopic thingy :3
<ahs3-> I happen to make maps for bzflag :)
<ahs3-> I guess so
<knome> thanks :)
<ahs3-> knome, are we off-topic?
<soulg77> oh you mean the 2 arrows?
<knome> ahs3-, a bit :)
<ahs3-> :-)
 * ahs3- bows to knome's wisdom 
<soulg77> ahs3, you mean the 2 arrows?
<Nazosan> Guess I'll ask again just in case, but does anyone know how to control what resolution is used on the login screen?
<knome> Nazosan, i think you have been able to control that with gdm2setup before (from PPA), but i don't know if that's true with oneiric too
<Nazosan> I'll try to take a look
<Nazosan> hmm...  You say from ppa?  Any idea what package it might be in?
<ahs3-> soulg77, check top right for a icon for wifi, <<--- knome you know this one?
<knome> hm?
<ahs3-> problem with wifi
<knome> what kind of?
<Nazosan> it looks like my _real_ problem is that it detects the fact that I have another monitor plugged in (albeit unplugged...)  It tries to set a lowest commond denominator (why not highest?) resolution or something.
<knome> Nazosan, interesting. i don't know the answer though... :)
<Vlyn> Uhm… I'm now on my FTP Server with Thunar. Where is the bookmark option? :-(
<Nazosan> darn
<knome> Vlyn, drag and drop to bookmark bar
<Nazosan> You're the only one speaking in here, so you're supposed to know EVERYTHING knome
<knome> heh
<ahs3-> <soulg77> Hello, anyone available to help me with getting a minipci wireless card to work? <<--- knome
<knome> soulg77, what model? have you searched google?
<Vlyn> knome: Ah, thanks
<Vlyn> Nazosan: Don't look at me, I'm not there, I don't know anything xD
 * Nazosan didn't
<soulg77> knome: for the wireless card? truemobile 1300 mini pci
<knome> soulg77, looks like that's something for ndiswrapper...
<knome> !ndiswrapper | soulg77
<ubottu> soulg77: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soulg77> cool, I check it out. thanks.
<knome> it will be some work, but it will work in the end
<soulg77> knome: maybe I'm an idiot but where in Xubuntu can I find the network manager?
<knome> soulg77, it should appear in the indicator area on your panel
<leopard20> hi
<knome> hello
<leopard20> i ahve a skystar2, can it works on xubuntu?
<soulg77> is that the two arrows pointing in opposite directions?
<mtrg> i upgraded to 11.10 but i notice some of my software, such as evince, are not gtk themed - why?
<knome> soulg77, yeah
<mtrg> but some of the other software, other than evince, are OK and theme by gtk
<knome> leopard20, have you googled it?
<leopard20> no
<knome> leopard20, i suggest try googling that + "ubuntu" first :)
<leopard20> i like asking experts rather than googling
<knome> i don't know more than google
<mtrg> if anyone helps me out, i'll ask god in church monday to give you a lot of money in next life
<leopard20> the ubuntu channel is useless
<mtrg> with a lot of free pizza
<leopard20> is there is autocad for linux??
<knome> leopard20, i think your choices are to be patient and wait for somebody who knows to show up, or search google and/or the ubuntu forums
<mtrg> leopard20: i think you should find commercial alternatives that support linux
<leopard20> ok, and what is this channel made for??
<knome> leopard20, for helping people, but if nobody knows the answer, it's really hard to give you the answer
<mtrg> we are not paid to feed your ass with advise regarding any possible software you might think of
<knome> mh, now let's please watch the language and attitude, thanks
<leopard20> rude ppl
<mtrg> no, i'm rude, but not the channel.. i'm just a visitor
<mtrg> my rude behaviour is not associated with these guys
<leopard20> i just visited here bc i like freewares and open sources wares
<leopard20> i like to change to linux from windows
<leopard20> but i want to use autoxcad or what matches it
<mtrg> i've already switched since ~5 years ago and i'm super happy with linux distros
<knome> mtrg, please take a note that this kind of behaviour is not wanted in this channel
<mtrg> leopard20: i'll google for itfor you
<mtrg> knome: ok - sorry /me sheds some tear
<leopard20> no, thanks\
<leopard20> i ll google myaself
<leopard20> can i ask a question mtrg?
<mtrg> knome: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-228890.html
<mtrg> ops, leopard20 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-228890.html
<mtrg> it seems there are opensource ones (ithought there isn't.. intresting that there is)
<mtrg> but that is 2006, may be there are better options in 2011
<leopard20> what you got from linux better than windowws ?
<soulg77> knome: I probably should have said I need help with getting the drivers and my mini pci card to work
<soulg77> sorry
<knome> soulg77, sorry - i'm not an expert on ndiswrapper. since this is not a xubuntu specific issue, you could ask #ubuntu too about your issue
<leopard20> what makes linux better than windows?
<knome> leopard20, there are other channels for "X versus Y" -discussion
<mtrg> leopard20: my system is very stable, it doesn't get old by time, smaller viruses and lesser chance of being infected.. it's neat, it feels young all the time. plus it gives me more flexibility to change stuff so i have a system that is 100% customized for myself
<soulg77> knome, no prob I try there thanks.
<knome> soulg77, good luck :)
<leopard20> ok mtrg, thank you, whee you find your freewares for linux?
<_ju5t1n> @leopard20, I have a server running freevo recording the game upstairs, serving my kids alienarena, and my wife downstair music. It has not been rebooted in almost a year. Thats nice. :D
<_ju5t1n> @ soulg77 if you are trying to use ndiskwrapper, you have to have the .inf file from a windows XP driver.
<mtrg> leopard20: almost every linux distribution (operating system) has a repository full of aweswome free stuff
<mtrg> leopard20: the software, such as apt-get or yum, downloads it for you + its depedencies
<mtrg> leopard20: synaptic (ubuntu thingy) has the feature so you can search for apps
<soulg77> <_ju5t1n> sorry, what do you mean?
<mtrg> leopard20: however, just in case that is not enough, you can google and you may find even more apps
<leopard20> what is synaptic??
<mtrg> yeah, but synaptic package manger might been replaced with something else for the latest release
<knome> leopard20, it's a package manager, found in the applications menu
<knome> leopard20, there is also ubuntu software centre, which is a bit easier and maybe cleaner, but doesn't have absolutely all of the applications in the repository
<_ju5t1n> you have to find windows xp drivers for your Wifi or network card that include a file ending in .INF, it is often contained inside a cab you have to take apart but sometimes in a zip. What card is it? I probably have it already :D
<leopard20> i installed fedora there is no synaptic
<knome> leopard20, this is not a fedora support channel.
<leopard20> ic
<mtrg> leopard20: /join #fedora
<leopard20> so you confess it is a support channel
<knome> that's what the topic says.
<soulg77> It's a broadcom truemobile 1300 wlan mini pci
<_ju5t1n> no it is a chat community where we sometimes help each other :P
<_ju5t1n> dell?
<knome> _ju5t1n, no, #xubuntu actually IS a support channel, not a chat community
<soulg77> yes
<mtrg> leopard20: are you not satisfied with the support? try MS support and wait a few months to get their reply
<knome> leopard20, is there a xubuntu problem we can help you with?
<leopard20> support channel must dont ask visitors to google, sorry
<_ju5t1n> lol, been there, done those. give me a minute
<leopard20> i am just jiking
<leopard20> joking
<knome> leopard20, stop joking and ask a xubuntu support question if you have one
<knome> leopard20, #xubuntu-offtopic for a more relaxed chat, and other channels for other OS support
<leopard20> no sir, thank you
<leopard20> i am new to linux and collecting info, thats all
<_ju5t1n> wait, are you on the system now? using ethernet
<leopard20> thank you a lot
<knome> leopard20, ##linux for general linux chatter
<mtrg> isn't ##linux for kernel specific stuff?
<well_laid_lawn> nope
<knome> mtrg, no. all the ##-channels are for more relaxed discussion
<mtrg> the double hash means more relaxed?
<knome> mtrg, (or generally with larger subject)
<_ju5t1n> @soulg77 are you on that computer now?
<leopard20> they never accepted questions there
<knome> mtrg, usually, it's not a rule though
<soulg77> no i'm not
<mtrg> i see
<leopard20> ok
<knome> anyway, for all the offtopic'ish discussions, let's use #xubuntu-offtopic so those who need help can get it here. thanks
<leopard20> on last question?
<Vlyn> Is there a way to use different backgroundpictures for the workspaces?
<knome> leopard20, it's not a game, nor a tradeoff. #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion, please
<_ju5t1n> my suggestion is get on it, plug it into a router or hotspot, enable everything in your software sources (don't forget to change it back in a bit!) then install "kernel backports wireless modules" for your kernel version.
<leopard20> bye
<_ju5t1n> @soul If i remember right, it is athoros based and so the regular driver will be faster then ndisk anyway
<_ju5t1n> if you reboot and it does not come up, then ... well give me minute and I can cure that, too. :P
<soulg77> @ _ju5t1n can I find that with the packet manager?
<_ju5t1n> yes. In syanptic, in it is "kernel backports wireless", but your backports repository has to be on. (you may not want to LEAVE it on once you are running, but another topic)
<_ju5t1n> and that is a broadcom chipset, so it should work. If not , --> http://www.infdump.com/download-inf-files_new.php/inffiles/B/bcmwl5.inf/-/download.html
<_ju5t1n> {eric waves bye and smiles}
<soulg77> @_ju5t1n in synatic I'm seeing "linux-backports-modules"
<soulg77> @_ju5t1n and that link is it "bcmwl5.inf"?
<_ju5t1n> yes. get the one that matches your kernel version. Yes, but this will run faster and more stable ... if it has it {blushes}
<_ju5t1n> back to the modules ... if you do not know your kernel version, open a terminal for me and type: uname -a
<soulg77> @_ju5t1n was just about to ask, thanks
<_ju5t1n> I get ahead of customers when I do this for a living, too. LOL
<knome> _ju5t1n, welcome to the club
<_ju5t1n> It starts with 2.6 :)
<soulg77> thanks is it "generic" or "generic-pae"?
<_ju5t1n> lol, no you are going to need the whole number. mine is 2.6.32-40 on this notebook cause you need the same backports number
<_ju5t1n> otherwise you end up installing another kernel, which while it can be fun ... it's not what you are trying to do here :P
<soulg77> sorry, I'll be more specific "linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic" or "linux-backports-modules-cw-2.6.39-natty-generic-pae"?
<_ju5t1n> ahh, regular. unless your kernel said pae (I doubt it)
<_ju5t1n> stock ubuntu? then regular for sure
<soulg77> its stock
<_ju5t1n> regular then.
<soulg77> ok installing now let you know when finished
<_ju5t1n> install reboot and it should be in network manager. once in a while you have to right click the applet and enable it afterwards ... I don't know why.
<_ju5t1n> {network manager icon that shows your ethernet card or wireless or carrier pidgen or however you are getting to use at the moment :D }
<soulg77> btw, should I still download that other file?
<_ju5t1n> I doubt you will need it but you may want to _ju5t1n case ;)
<_ju5t1n> okay I have like four more live chat customers, one way of another you will be on WiFi in a bit. Back to it for me
<_ju5t1n> yw
<GridCube> !keyring
<drc> One ring to rule them...
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> so lightdm is tied to gnome-keyring, so when you log in you also unlock the keyring, however if you add the autologin flag to the lightdm.conf the keyring is not unlocked and it ask you for your password to do so, im trying to figure out how to disable it whitout killing the whole system
<Shirakawasuna> anyone else getting cpu spike/slow response when opening/closing tabs in chrome?
<GridCube> nope, i use firefox so...
<GridCube> :D changing the execution privileges for gnome-keyring-daemon did the trick :D
<GridCube> lol i can't use empathy whitout gnome-keyring XD
<drc> The Ring giveth and the Ring taketh away.....
<bartron> hi everyone...just installed xubuntu 11.10, including restricted extras.  for some reason I can't browse samba shares in thunar...does anyone have a fix?
<GridCube> does it work on gigolo?
<bartron> no
<bartron> "location not mountable"
<GridCube> theres your problem then
<bartron> care to explain?
<GridCube> you probably do not have samba installed
<bartron> i do, i installed it
 * GridCube havent never used samba himself so he doesnt really know by experience
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> mmm
<bartron> i looked up on the ubuntu forums, and it seems as of beta 2, it was an unresolved bug...i was just wondering if anyone had heard of a fix
<GridCube> :/ not that i know of
<bartron> damn
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> you could ask on #xfce
<bartron> i got it!  you know what i needed...gvfs-backends package
<bartron> i had gvfs, but not that package
<Shirakawasuna> lol, I think I just had too many bookmarks in my bookmarks bar (I forget that bookmarks will default there sometimes)
<Shirakawasuna> now chrome is fast, woot
<Jack-xubuntu> I am finally installing chrome!
<GridCube> :P this people installing software and stuff
<Jack-xubuntu> I just got my WI-FI drivers to work with NDISWRAPPER.
<Shirakawasuna> Jack-xubuntu: woo
<Shirakawasuna> nice
<Jack-xubuntu> Do you have to install FlashPLayer separately from Chrome
<GridCube> talking about installing softeare and stuff, i changed gmusicbrowser for exaile, because  gmusicbrowser has a really weird way of searching whitout afecting the current playlist, but whitout either showing you a search dump or something so if you search something and try to play it it will still play the rest of the stuff in the whole playlist instead of the stuff you just searched
<GridCube> but exaile isnt integrated to the sound applet on the panel
<GridCube> :/
<Jack-xubuntu> :/
<Jack-xubuntu> no :C
<drc> GridCube: And the multimedia keys on my laptop won't work with it...but I use it anyway.
<GridCube> tru dat
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> exaile FTW!
<drc> GridCube: You can get the icon in the notification area
<GridCube> yes that i can
<GridCube> but is not integrated to the sound applet like gmusicbrowser is
<drc> nope, I and don't really care for that system :)
<GridCube> furthermore gmusicbrowser has a really confusing tab systems
<drc> tru dat
<GridCube> no idea why they changed exaile for it
<drc> dunno, I do know that the developer is really open to bugs/recommendations/criticisms though.
<GridCube> if only decible-audio-player had a good search interface it would be the most perfect media player for linux, but sadly it doesnt do good searchs
<GridCube> :D yes i know that
<drc> actually rhythmbox was perfect for me...then they dropped the streaming radio from this version :(
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> audacious is also nice, but it doesnt have a music database
<Jack-xubuntu> I assume these are all media Apps
<Shirakawasuna> gmusicbrowser can be made to work just like exaile, GridCube
<GridCube> Shirakawasuna, it can be made to look like it yes
<GridCube> >work just like, no
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<GridCube> the problem is not about how it looks
<Shirakawasuna> I find myself switching layouts often
<GridCube> the problem is the searching engine
<Jack-xubuntu> Since you are on the topic, do you have any media program suggestions for me?
<GridCube> if you search something it will only search on the current playlist, you can not search the database, so its kinda useless
<GridCube> i use exaile
<Shirakawasuna> it'll depend on the purpose, Jack-xubuntu, but I always install vlc and mplayer
<drc> Jack-xubuntu: Depends on what you want...
<drc> full service or self service
<Shirakawasuna> between vlc and mplayer a given video will play right (yes I know they're both on top of ffmpeg)
<Jack-xubuntu> Well I have 50GB of unsorted music
<Shirakawasuna> clementine is pretty nice
<GridCube> Jack-xubuntu, you could try exaile, gmusicbrowser, rythmbox, decibel-audio-player, audacious
<GridCube> XD and see wich one works for you
<Jack-xubuntu> I think I will try Exaile
<drc> Jack-xubuntu: All those install and un-install nicely, try them 'till you find one you like
<Jack-xubuntu> And if that doesnt work out then i will move down the list
<drc> That's what I did
<drc> I settled for exaile
<Jack-xubuntu> Are they all available from synaptic or ubuntu software center.
<drc> yes and yes
<Shirakawasuna> can you make exaile work w/ the sound-indicator?
<drc> no
<Jack-xubuntu> Ok, i give them all a look and decide whats best for me thanks C:
<GridCube> :D thats the best of ubuntu, installing and uninstalling things is easy
<drc> Jack-xubuntu: make sure you look at the configuration, because some of the capabilities need to be expressly turned on
<drc> or off :)
<Jack-xubuntu> OK
<Jack-xubuntu> Ill take that advoce
<Jack-xubuntu> *advice
<Jack-xubuntu> exaile is for music only :/
<Jack-xubuntu> I have lots of videos too...
<drc> oh you want one that does both audio and video?
<GridCube> oh...
<Jack-xubuntu> YEs
<drc> personally I found that the best audio doesn't do video they way I like and vice-versa
<Jack-xubuntu> I would like that
<jordan4ibanez> hi everyone
<GridCube> hello
<Jack-xubuntu> Hi
<jordan4ibanez> how are you guys doin?
<Jack-xubuntu> Nice, you?
<jordan4ibanez> pretty good
<Jack-xubuntu> Good to know.
<drc> Jack-xubuntu: If I want one that would do both, I'd probably use vlc
<jordan4ibanez> yep..so can anybody tell me..are there any upgrades in the kernel in kernel 3.0.0-12?
<Jack-xubuntu> Ok ill find and install it :)
<drc> But 50 gig of "unsorted" audio is going to be fun :)
<GridCube> jordan4ibanez, what?
<jordan4ibanez> is there any like..memory cache improvements? or like chunk upgrades in this kernel? lol
<Shirakawasuna> I'm hating my notifications... because they're entirely unconfigurable, last forever, and are placed funny (notify-osd). Does anyone know how to get around this?
<Shirakawasuna> My last idea was to try just removing notify-osd, but guake depends on it (grr)
<drc> Shirakawasuna: settings Manager>Notifications
<akrathos> Hi all
<Shirakawasuna> dr_jkl: those settings are ignored by notify-odsd
<Shirakawasuna> *notify-osd
<akrathos> someone there?
<Shirakawasuna> yes
<akrathos> :D hi
<akrathos> im new with xubuntu
<akrathos> and i have a problem
<akrathos> lol
<raevol> akrathos: in support channels on irc, go ahead and just ask your question, don't ask to ask, and don't ask if anyone is here ;)
<raevol> just a protip
<Shirakawasuna> akrathos: what's the problem?
<akrathos> thanks, dont know where is the support channel..
<akrathos> and the problem, is not a big thing, i guess, but i dont know how to fix it..
<drc> akrathos: this is it...just ask your question
<raevol> akrathos: this is a support channel, see the topic from when you joined
<akrathos> the thing is that i was changing the colors of the panels
<akrathos> and suddenly the "alpha" option wasnt there anymore.
<raevol> did you change it to "background image"?
<akrathos> no
<raevol> it's still  "solid color"?
<akrathos> ya
<raevol> strange
<akrathos> is there a way to reset the panels?
<akrathos> (by the way, i know my english sucks :/ )
<akrathos> ...
<drc> akrathos: Delete /home/YOUR-ID-HERE/.config/xfce4 will get rid of all the xfce4 configs, I'm not sure what controls only the panel
<akrathos> k
<drc> wait
<akrathos> thank you
<akrathos> so much
<drc> wait
<akrathos> k
<drc> I <think> it's file:///home/drc/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml  replce drc with your id
<drc> rename that file restart X/xfce and see, if it's not you can rename the file back and have lost only a minute or two
<akrathos> gonna try
<akrathos> can't find the file
<akrathos> :S
<Shirakawasuna> ah, much better
<Shirakawasuna> old version of guake -> no notify-osd dependency -> xfce4's notify daemon taking over
<Shirakawasuna> also the old version of guake didn't die as much as the new one
<akrathos> drc, its tell me that that file donesn't exist
<Vermicelli> Could someone point me to how I can get firefox to respect the boundary of the xfce panel when fullscreened? I'd like the bottom of the window to stop at the top of the panel.
<drc> akrathos: Did you replace drc with your login id?
<akrathos> yeah :D
<akrathos> of course
<drc> akrathos: Don't know then...you can alway delete the entire xfce4 folder, but that will get rid of all your xfce configs
<akrathos> k
<akrathos> thank you so much drc
<akrathos> :D
<drc> np
<TriumphOfDeath> hello there, A little question, using xfce, do you know how can I make transparent the text boxes for desktop icons?
<XubuntuKris> xubuntu 11.10?
<TriumphOfDeath> XubuntuKris: hello -> offcourse :D
<XubuntuKris> well, a lot of people use xfce without a full xubuntu install.lol
<XubuntuKris> had one in here earlier that did Ubuntu 11.10 with xfce desktop and xfce settings.
<XubuntuKris> Lemme get this straight though, you want the box fully transparent with the text still showing?
<TriumphOfDeath> oh, I see.. I can figure now..
<TriumphOfDeath> Another question, I have the same trouble -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/854087
<TriumphOfDeath> What 's suppose to do with that?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 854087 in software-center (Ubuntu Oneiric) "software-center crashed with TypeError in _parse_menu_tag(): 'NoneType' object is not iterable" [High,Fix released]
<XubuntuKris> thanks ubottu
<XubuntuKris> but if there's a fix, we would like a link to it.lol
<XubuntuKris> ( I know I'm talking to a bot )
<TriumphOfDeath> XubuntuKris: ?
<XubuntuKris> you posted about the bug and ubottu responded...
<XubuntuKris> ubottu is a bot...hence the uBOTtu
<ubottu> XubuntuKris: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XubuntuKris> see^^^
<TriumphOfDeath> lol nice
<XubuntuKris> ubottu is only as intelligent as his maker
<ubottu> XubuntuKris: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TriumphOfDeath> well done ubottu
<XubuntuKris> lol
<TriumphOfDeath> he don't talk to me :(
<TriumphOfDeath> bad bot
<XubuntuKris> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/08/27/howto-remove-the-borders-of-your-desktop-icon-text/
<XubuntuKris> answer to your question TriumphOfDeath ^^^
<XubuntuKris> follow that guide
<XubuntuKris> It should work, but I didn't read it all the way through
<TriumphOfDeath> XubuntuKris: Awose thks a lot!
<TriumphOfDeath> *Awosome
<TriumphOfDeath> ;(
<XubuntuKris> np
<XubuntuKris> I'll be trying it myself.
<XubuntuKris> lol
<TriumphOfDeath> :D
<XubuntuKris> I hate that dang border
<XubuntuKris> brb, rebooting for effect.lol
<zus> where is the link for installing dvd playback and MP3's  for xubuntu please
<XubuntuKris> Is nice
<zus>  and flash would be nice as well.
<XubuntuKris> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<XubuntuKris> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<XubuntuKris> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<XubuntuKris> zus ^^^
<zus> XubuntuKris,  thank you kindly!
<XubuntuKris> don't thank me, thank the maker of ubottu
<XubuntuKris> lol
<zus> lol
<erkan^> goedemorgen ubuntu'ers
<TriumphOfDeath> HellO people; there is someway to get back Guarddog? Gd is a software to config IPTables as firewallbuilder, fw is great but so complex.. and another fws softwares hasn't many options..  Guarddog was worked with kde3 so now is obsolete from 10.10.. Im trying to setup but many dependences has broken.. and no way.. Well Do you know any way, trick or idea to run GD in U11.10 ?
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Xubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra_> I trust everyone of you doing well and have plans to out dancing tonight
<sandra_> but not before I ask my questions lol
<macss> hello
<macss> i can't see network in nautilus on 11.10 , is it currently broken ?
<reon> I installed alacarte last night but it pull in a whole lot of crap, how can I remove alacarte and all the crap? If I uninstall alacarte it does not remove the extra stuff
<Sysi> aptitude might do that
<lighta> switch back to xfce4, hey guys I don't found how to add system monitor in panel again, how can I do that ? (not in menu list)
<well_laid_lawn> !info xfce4-goodies
<ubottu> xfce4-goodies (source: xfce4-goodies): enhancements for the Xfce4 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.1 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<reon> Sysi, I just tried the --with recommends options and that only lists a few packages
<well_laid_lawn> I dunno if that helps
<lighta> ok thx well_laid_lawn i'll look this pacage
<lighta> yep sound like i'll do the job well_laid_lawn with : xfce4-cpufreq-plugin
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<boogyman> hi
<reon> Jack-xubuntu, you there?
<incorrect> hey reon
<reon> howzit incorrect
<incorrect> oh are you south african?
<reon> yebo yes :)
<incorrect> aren't you supposed to say howzit my china?
<reon> lol, sounds a bit ancient
<incorrect> i dunno, this is what i was told was said there
<reon> dunno, have not heard that in ages, was more common in the older days I think
<reon> maybe in some other parts?
<incorrect> i have a feeling they told me so i would look an idiot
<reon> nah, doubt it, I have heard the phrase before, epsecially when I was younger, suspect it is probabaly still used in other parts of the country.
<reon> By the coast with the surf culture we just say howzit, maybe it's due to lazyness that we leave the rest of the phrase out :D
<incorrect> fair enough
<reon> busy watching the rugby and the kiwis are giving it to oz
<incorrect> we are sucking big time, so i am told
<reon> we?
<incorrect> oh sorry, english
<reon> england is out of the tournament. France beat Wales yesterday and NZ looks like they will beat Ozz with 8min to go
<knome> hey reon, incorrect: #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<reon> sorry
<reon> can't manage two channels and watch the tv :)
<knome> heh
<incorrect> oops, sorry
<reon> ok, I still need to figure out how to completely remove alacarte and everything it pulled in
<knome> reon, sudo apt-get purge alacarte && sudo apt-get autoremove
<incorrect> apt-get --purge autoremove alacarte ?
<knome> hmmh, that too
<knome> seems like my apt-fu is getting outdated
<incorrect> i am just lazy, if i can find a way to do it in less effort i will
<johnnyzero> Every time I press the apostrophe key or accent key I have to press it twice for it to type. Is that normal with XUbuntu?
<knome> johnnyzero, i suppose that has something to do with the keyboard layout too, but yes, it's normal, since if you press it once, and then for example a, you get á
<johnnyzero> ooh
<johnnyzero> It set up as US International
<johnnyzero> áh I get it
<johnnyzero> How can I set it to go back to US rather than US International
<reon> knome, that does not even remove half of the stuff?
<knome> reon, it should, at least if other apps you have installed do not have the same deps
<johnnyzero> Oh wait
<johnnyzero> Never mind
<reon> I installed no other apps after alacarte so the there should be no dpes beyond what alacarte needs
<johnnyzero> I saw something that said sudo kcontrol
<johnnyzero> Lets see if that works
<johnnyzero> nope
<knome> johnnyzero, what is that supposed to do?
<johnnyzero> Well I have to change my keyboard layout
<johnnyzero> For some reason during install it keeps selecting US International. I kinda want it to be English/US
<reon> why don't you specify the kbd layout?
<reon> during install
<knome> johnnyzero, check settings manager -> keyboard, tab layout
<johnnyzero> I guess to be honest I am not exactly used to the install. Kinda gave me a text install for x86_64
<knome> johnnyzero, kcontrol sounds like something for kde
<johnnyzero> Yeah thats what I figured actually
<xubuntu577> hello
<knome> xubuntu577, hello
<johnny> Thanx guys
<knome> np
<johnnyzero> Its kind of hard to get used to. I'm used to Gnome 2.
<johnnyzero> Like the whole not being able to move my applets on the tool bar side to side
<cyocum> Hi, I just upgraded to xubuntu 11.10 and now I have mousepad and leafpad, onboard and onboard settings, and print dialogue and print manager...how can remove the duplicates?
<khaard> cyocum, i've never upgraded an *ubuntu system harmless... all u got2do is to save ur work @ ~ and reinstall it
<beardygnome> cyocum: onboard settings is the settings manager for onboard, i don't think it is a duplicate
<beardygnome> khaard: thatis interesting, i've alwayd upgraded and never had any issues
<cyocum> ok
<beardygnome> cyocum: you can uninstall programs you don't want using the ubuntu software centre
<cyocum> can I just uninstall mousepad
<cyocum> yeah, I use synaptic or apt-get usually
<beardygnome> yes
<beardygnome> or you can keep it and uninstall leafpad - that's the beauty of freedom :-)
<cyocum> indeed :)
<cyocum> I tend to stick with whatever the community chooses as default as I code all day already
<beardygnome> i don't believe that print manager and print dialog are dupes either
<cyocum> cool
<khaard> beardygnome, u are a LUCKY guy
<DanielSenat> HOw to get skype working correctly in xubuntu? No microfone sound, no cam
<reon> this alacarte thing is gonna drive me nuts. on my login screen I know have a gnome3 panel, somehow my grub splash has changed to the debian one....
 * johnnyzero won't use Unity or Gnome 3 hence why I had to switch to this
<johnnyzero> There was LUbuntu but I tried it and it didn't work the way I wanted it to
<johnnyzero> This is similar to Gnome 2 however, I liked the set up better of Gnome 2. Again I can't seem to do much with the applets on the docking panels. They won't move.
<lighta> what doesn't move on your panel ?
<johnnyzero> Nothing does. If I try to say move the menu button to the left or right it won't move.
<cyocum> DanielSenat, I have to go into my sound preferences and set options->mic jack mode
<lighta> work for me, weird ><
<johnnyzero> Even if I right click and it move it doesn't
<johnnyzero> For some reason
<lighta> do you mean it automove back in old position ?
<DanielSenat> cyocum, ok, i will try
<johnnyzero> No it just doesn't move at all lighta
<johnnyzero> Its almost as if its locked into place
<lighta> wich item did you try, I can't believe it can move ! must have done something wrong
<DanielSenat> cyocum, I don't have that option in my alsa mixer...
<lighta> johnnyzero, did you try adding a new item and move it ?
<cyocum> DanielSenat, huh, it is under the options tab in the sound settings
<cyocum> at least in mine
<johnnyzero> lighta, I did
<lighta> weird =/
<johnnyzero> lighta, I actually wanted to structure the desktop similar to a gnome 2 desktop
<johnnyzero> and create two panels
<johnnyzero> Which I was able to do
<johnnyzero> However
<johnnyzero> I can't move the applets the way I would like them to be
<johnnyzero> I was using Ubuntu 10.10 as a blueprint
<lighta> that a theme ?
<johnnyzero> Trying to make XFCE feel more like Gnome 2
<beardygnome> johnnyzero: some applets are now in the indicator area, so can't be moved
<johnnyzero> lighta, well thats another thing I tried
<johnnyzero> There is a Gnome Legacy Theme at XFCE look
<johnnyzero> Though it requires you to throw Metacity in as a WM
<johnnyzero> and I don't want to take the risk of Metacity turning my desktop into Gnome 3
<lighta> ok
<johnnyzero> I suppose I could wait until another XFCE upgrade comes along
<johnnyzero> Maybe they will add in more features
<knome> there is not going to be one in the near future
<johnnyzero> So you could slide around the applets just like you could in Gnome 2
<johnnyzero> Or I will get used to the way it is as it is.
<johnnyzero> Which could happen
<Olbi> hello :)
<knome> you don't usually add/move panel applets everyday anyway, do you?
<Olbi> where I can report problems with styles in Xubuntu on some apps?
<knome> Olbi, which style?
<johnnyzero> knome, I never did before. Actually on my Gnome 2 Ubuntu distros I always left everything as default.
<Olbi> bluebirds, which are yours, knome :]
<johnnyzero> Which is why when I reinstalled XUbuntu I left everything as default
<knome> Olbi, umphfff
<johnnyzero> This way I could potentially get used to how the set up is
<Olbi> I dont know, who is reponsibble for it, but Ubuntu Software Center isnt this tyle :(
<knome> Olbi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-artwork/
<Olbi> and some plugins i firefox too :P
<knome> Olbi, (since there is no bluebird product in LP)
<knome> bluebird hasn't been maintained for oneiric
<Olbi> :(
<knome> meaning it can very well have bugs :)
<Olbi> this is my favourite :P
<knome> sorry, we had to use our time in greybird and it working with gtk3 at least somewhat nicely
<knome> + other things too
<Olbi> I use bluebirds for style and albatross for tolbars' windows :)
<knome> mmh
<knome> i'm afraid albatross can have bugs too :)
<Olbi> :P
<Olbi> fdsiohfsdhfghsgfsdgf ....
<Olbi> so which styles are support for oneric?:P
<Olbi> greybird,
<knome> greybird, and greybird
<knome> oh, and greybird
<Olbi> :D
<knome> that's all we have now
<Olbi> how I can help with other styles?
<knome> it actually makes a valid schema to try to support all of the themes in 12.04 LTS
<knome> Olbi, file bugs
<Olbi> ok
<johnnyzero> I suppose Linus Torvalds likes XFCE
<johnnyzero> So I mean meh I suppose over time I could get used to it
<knome> Olbi, you can file all bugs in the mentioned URL, and albatross tracks bugs separately in LP too
<knome> Olbi, i probably should create projects for blue and greybird too
<Olbi> ok
<Olbi> first I do report on xubuntu-artwork in LP
<knome> Olbi, that's fine, we will receive the bugmail for that now
<Sysi> johnnyzero: linus likes old gnome and possibly old kde, xfce is his last resort on modern linux desktops
<knome> Olbi, we can handle the moving (if needed) to correct projects ourself :)
<Olbi> :)
<johnnyzero> Sysi, well I can't say I blame him. I can recall having tons of issues on Gnome 3. Also when I was using Unity I remember I had to minimize AMSN and the app completely disappeared. Then when I tried to run a new AMSN it said it was already running. Though I couldn't find it anywhere. I had to log out and back in again.
<Sysi> johnnyzero: of course he may actually like xfce; as my experience unity is messy, gnome3 is nice if it fits your workflow
<Sysi> I never liked old gnome, kde got lot more clear after 4.2 and even better at 4.5
<Sysi> I still prefer xfce
<johnnyzero> gnome 3 was very buggy for me. It would freeze even when I went anywhere near the bottom of the screen. Or the apps would start dancing around and it would lag a lot. It was not a great experience either.
<reon> how do I restore the default xubuntu grub config&splash image?
<johnnyzero> Oh yeah is there any way I could do an auto login?
<johnnyzero> Without dealing with the session screen?
<johnnyzero> The text install wouldn't give me that option
<johnnyzero> and it seems that the x86_64 version of XUbuntu is only the text install
<johnnyzero> Or thats all I could find
<knome> johnnyzero, mmh, no, that's not correct
<knome> johnnyzero, the desktop iso of 64 has a GUI install too
<knome> (and livecd)
<johnnyzero> ooh
<johnnyzero> Hmm weird cause it only seemed to give me a text install
<knome> maybe you had the alternative iso, or some problems
<johnnyzero> Ooh
<johnnyzero> Yeah I did have the alternative
<johnnyzero> I downloaded the wrong one doh
<johnnyzero> Ah well
<knome> yup, the alternative ISO is always text install, even with i386
<johnnyzero> Well anyways is there a way to autologin?
<reon> where are the grub images saved?
<johnnyzero> Ooh
<johnnyzero> Session and Startup
<johnnyzero> I see
<johnnyzero> This really takes getting used to
<johnnyzero> wait a minute
<johnnyzero> I see the Session and Startup
<johnnyzero> But there is no option for an autologin
<Sysi> I think you can't get autologin from GUI settings, somewhere you can enable passwd-free login but no autologin
<Sysi> sessions and startup is xfce settings, login isn't handled by xfce
<reon> johnnyzero, edit /etc/lightdm.conf and set default-user and default-user-timeout in [default-display]
<johnnyzero> ahh ok thanx
<reon> here's an example for ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-with-lightdm
<johnnyzero> You sure thats where the file is?
<johnnyzero> Its blank
<johnnyzero> there is a lightdm file
<johnnyzero> But no .conf
<johnnyzero> hmm actually its a directory
<johnnyzero> ahh theres the .conf
<johnnyzero> I see
<reon> :)
<beardygnome> is it just me, or does lightdm not provide a way to shutdown or restart from the login screen?
<johnnyzero> ok let me try this out
<johnnyzero> I'll restart
<johnnyzero> thanx :D worked
<Olbi> I can't find Autostarted Applications in Xfce Menu, where it is?
<Sysi> sessions and startup
<Sysi> or session managment, you can reset with rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<Olbi> weird, I dont have it :P
<Sysi> preferences → settings manager → sessions and startup
<Olbi> ... I'm idiot :P
<Olbi> how can I change visible font size under icon?
<knome> Olbi, in desktop?
<Olbi> yes
<knome> Olbi, right-click -> desktop settings -> tab icons -> [X] use custom font size:
<Olbi> ok, but some names are too long and isnt visible or wrapped
<knome> Olbi, nothing you can do about that
<Olbi> shy :(
<Olbi> in xml settings I cant change anything?
<knome> better ask #xfce about that
<Olbi> ok
<Vlyn> Hey
<erkan^> hello, i cannot found "main menu".
<esptt1> hey! where could i find any info about configuring power options for my laptop? they're kinda messed up.. :)
<esptt1> i tried google, but nothing really comes up..
<erkan^> esptt1, ? #xfce , perhaps will they help
<esptt1> thanks!
<erkan^> (-:
<pkh> I've just got a new laptop and I'm about to install the 32bit xubuntu -- what I can't decide is whether to go with the 11.10 or 11.04 -- from a friend, I know that this laptop is greatly affected by the higher power usage in the 11.10 kernel. basically wondering if anyone has any idea how long those kinds of problems usually take to get shaken out?
<reon> anyone here got a standard xubuntu 11.10 install, I need your the files in your /etc/lightdm forlder please
<incorrect> reon, why don't you just get the deb and extract it?
<reon> incorrect, I'm having issues with lightdm (can't even reinstall now, even xubuntu-default-settings has issues with it) and would like to compare the config files, as I installes xubuntu from a normal ubuntu base install
<thomas8472> My audio isn't working properly. I can't change the volume. if I mute it I can't unmute it without restarting the computer. I've just updated to the newest version of Ubuntu, though I forgot that I'm using Xubuntu. Is that a problem?
<reon> thomas8472, a long shot but open a terminal, run alsamixer, unmute and up the volume on ALL the channels
<thomas8472> thx, but not working.
<hellothere> fresh 11.10 install. I can't find the login screen options / auto login options. where did they vanish to?
<reon> Does the default xubuntu install unity-greeter? Can someone please check their installed packages?
<knome> reon, Installed: (none)
<beardygnome> reon: i have it installed
<knome> ^ clean install
<beardygnome> i upgraded from an install of 11.04
<beardygnome> the 11.04 install was a clean install
<reon> ok, when I reinstall xubuntu-desktop it pulls in lightdm and unity greeter and then specifies unity-greeter in the lightdm.conf file.
<thomas8472> managed to unmute it with alsamixer, but it still doesn't work with the button.
<reon> Can you guys please check you lightdm.conf files to see if unity-greeter or xubuntu is specified for user-session= please?
<knome> xubuntu
<reon> beardygnome, did you upgrade from ubuntu or xubuntu?
<beardygnome> xubuntu - this box has never had ubuntu on it
<knome> reon, you can't "upgrade from ubuntu to xubuntu"
<reon> knome, clean install of xubuntu or a base install + xubuntu-desktop?
<reon> knome, ok thanks
<knome> reon, clean install of xubuntu
<thomas8472> is xubuntu to ubuntu  also impossible?
<reon> knome, beardygnome, can you guys please upload you /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf files to pastebin?
<beardygnome> reon: user-session = xubuntu
<drc> hellothere: I don't think LDM allows allows autologin at this time.  You can edit the co.nf file to allow it, though
<beardygnome> reon: mine is 3 lines
<reon> beardygnome, mine specifies unity-greeter
<beardygnome> line1: [SeatDeafaults]
<beardygnome> line 2 greeter-session=unity-greeter
<beardygnome> line 3 user-session=xubuntu
<drc> reon: http://pastebin.com/ZKxT0bkV
<hellothere> (x)ubuntu is back to editing config files? :(
<hellothere> well, thanks anyway
<drc> beardygnome: did you install from a beta or later daily?  I think charlie-tca told me it pulled in unity-greeter early on
<knome> reon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/709709/
<drc> And unity-greeter makes the LDM login to be on the left side of the screen instead of the center.
<beardygnome> drc: i installed the final release of 11.04 when i got this box, then upgraded to 11.10 when it was released on thurs
<beardygnome> no betas, dailies etc
<reon> here's mine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/709713/
<reon> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<drc> reon: and your login is on the left side of the screen?
<beardygnome> drc: my login is on the left
<reon> drc, lightdm does not work for me , i'm using gdm at the moment until I can fix lightdm
<drc> According to what charlie-tca told me, that is a clear sign of unity-greeter.
<reon> if I change greeter-session=unity-greeter to user-session=xubuntu do I have to reconfigure anything?
<knome> reon, greeter-session != user-session
<reon> knome, sorry I mean greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<knome> no, i don't think you need to reconfigure
<drc> reon: you can try, if it doesn't work you can boot into recovery mode and chage it back
<knome> then again i'm not sure
<reon> does the default xubuntu login screen look like this http://ompldr.org/vYXUyMA/lightdm.png
<reon> That's what I get when I do a test run with lightdm --test-mode -c lightdm.conf
<drc> reon: No idea, I use autologin :)
<reon> drc, fat load of help you are :p :)
<drc> well, if you want, I <can> set up LDM and re-boot...back in a sec
<beardygnome> reon: that looks like the old gdm login screem
<beardygnome> *screen
<drc> except I can't find where to change the login options :(
<reon> if I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm I get:
<reon> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing
<beardygnome> reon: i switched my netbook from unity-greeter to lightdm-gtk-greeter and it looks just like your picture
<reon> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing
<reon> beardygnome, does it differ from the unity-greeter one then?
<beardygnome> reon: massively different
<beardygnome> the unity one is black with white pattern and "ubuntu 11.10" in the bottom left corner
<mtrg> anyone knows why my xubuntu has some apps that are not gtk themed, such as "evince"? my upgrade crashed in the middle of the process and i had to continue it afterwards
<beardygnome> it also has no way to shutdown / restart etc
<reon> I'm busy searching the net to see what the default should look like
<TheSheep> mtrg: they are gtk3 apps
<mtrg> TheSheep: so my question is invalid?
<TheSheep> mtrg: you need a gtk3 style to have them themed
<TheSheep> mtrg: currently there are only 3 gtk3 styles available
<mtrg> was evince gtk2 prior to 11.10?
<GridCube> mtrg: you need the official gtk3 xubuntu skin, it did not make into the final release image but you can download it from shimmer
<TheSheep> mtrg: xubuntu's default, Ambiance and Radiance
<TheSheep> mtrg: yes, before that there was no gtk3
<TheSheep> mtrg: it's the new gnome3/unity thing
<mtrg> ah, that explains it all perfecty
<GridCube> !shimmer
<mtrg> i'm not following gtk3.. but was it released along with gnome3?
<GridCube> before that i think
<knome> hm?
<beardygnome> can anyone recommend a replacement for lock-keys-applet?
<mtrg> that's sad. i need my dark gtk2 themes. white sucks.
<TheSheep> mtrg: smae here
<TheSheep> same
<GridCube> mtrg: get the latest greybird from shimmer
<mtrg> is gtk3 backward compatible with gtk2? so gtk2 would still get themed?
<GridCube> they are both
<GridCube> i mean there are both themes
<Sysi> you can use dark gtk2 with not-dark gtk3..
<Sysi> but they're using separate theming, check your theme folder, gtk-* folders
<mtrg> GridCube: that's not really dark (greybird from shimmer)
<GridCube> no but is not white either
<mtrg> the content of the windows is mostly white and that kills my eyes so quickly
<mtrg> my theme is partly custom made, all dialogs are dark grey
<mtrg> is gtk3 faster?
<GridCube> oh :) well greybird is currently the only good gtk3 theme, hopefully the great xubuntu people will make a new albatross theme soon XD
<mtrg> alatros wasn't dark enough either
<TheSheep> mtrg: it's slower, uglier, less usable and emits co2
<mtrg> lol
<mtrg> justify?
<mtrg> guess they added stuff to support the fancyness of gnome3?
<TheSheep> there are things you just can't justify
<mtrg> your wisdom exceeded my expectations
<ahs3-> knome,  its official. I'm a xubuntuer. Thanks for your help
<knome> ahs3-, np :)
<mtrg> that last two lines of TheSheep are teh most awesome lines i've seen in irc for this month
<TheSheep> mtrg: I just hate it with the passion of a thousand suns
<mtrg> damn you are awesome! "passion of a thousan suns" love that
<lordjj> Installing Xubuntu 11.10 in the place of my current Ubuntu 10.04. Anything I should know?
<mtrg> lordjj: using the upgrade system?
<mtrg> i mean the apt-get upgrade thingy
<lordjj> No. A fresh install.
<mtrg> ah, you are ok mostly
<mtrg> lordjj: most likely you won't find many themes due to the gtk3 apps
<mtrg> currently i have some of apps running my awesome dark theme, while others are just naked (the gtk3 apps are naked,the resent to wear but gtk3)
<lordjj> Is it worth installing compiz?
<lordjj> I only have 2 gb of RAM on my system
<mtrg> abselutely not. it's just good to troll windows/mac users at 1st
<mtrg> it's a feature you disable soon after you troll windows/mac users
<lordjj> Heh, yeah. But I do like the desktop zoom feature
<mtrg> yeah that's cool
<lordjj> That's really the only thing I use from compiz
<lordjj> Any alternative to that?
<mtrg> i don't like their wm
<mtrg> no idea,
<lordjj> To be clear, if I use compiz instead of the default wm. Even with no extra effects enabled, will it be using up more resources?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> but it wont matter to you
<mtrg> i suggest you really try it 1st. it's free. installs quick. no big deal just try it
<GridCube> whit 2gb of ram and a swap partition you wont feel it
<GridCube> I used to use it back in the day, whit 512mb ram
<lordjj> Also, I'd like to know how much harddisk space is recommended for the filesystem, and swap space.
<jfe> hi all.
<reon> anybody know of a good gui util to customise grub with?
<jfe> i want to run xubuntu under parallels on my macbook pro that has an intel core i5 cpu. i'd like to use the 64-bit version but i'm not sure if i should choose the "PC (Intel x86)" or "64-bit PC (AMD64)" iso.
<GridCube> reon, what do you mean by costumizing?
<GridCube> latest grub is very inteligent, if you want to have a background image just drop one to the grub folder and update it
<GridCube> if you want to use the 64bit, you oneed the 64bit one O_o
<incorrect> how funny, my mute button mutes pulse audio, but doesn't unmute it
<GridCube> ah, that does happen
<TheSheep> incorrect: same here
<reon> changing the splash images etc
<incorrect> oh well, could be worse
<martijn1985> Does anyone have an idea how to assign a shortcut key to switching to a different workspace? I can see how to move an window, but not just the focus...
<TheSheep> reon: that's upstart, not grub
<reon> GridCube, changing splash etc. Is https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer any good?
<TheSheep> martijn1985: settings --> window manager settings --> keyboard
<GridCube> reon, you don't need anithing like that, as said you just drop files into the grub folder and sudo update-grub and done
<martijn1985> TheSheep , obviously...thanks
<beardygnome> GridCube: where is the background that lightdm uses?
<beardygnome> i'd like to use that for grub as well
<reon> GridCube, my brug splash & menu fonts are borked. It uses the debian background image. I would like to restore to the original xubuntu ones but no clue where to start
<GridCube> /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops?
<beardygnome> thanks
<beardygnome> GridCube: which grub folder do it put it in, /boot/grub?
<GridCube> reon, take a wallpaper, any one, place it on /boot/grub    go to a terminal and write >sudo update-grub
<GridCube> it will say "you have an image on the folder! using it as background
<GridCube> or something like that
<GridCube> you can also use /usr/share/images/grub/
<reon> GridCube, but I don't know what the default Xubuntu image looks like or where it's located
<GridCube> /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<GridCube> there is where all images are located, by default xubuntu doesnt use any image for grub
<GridCube> just black
<GridCube> you can choose what ever you want
<GridCube> there is also this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<jfe> any idea what iso i should use for intel core i5?
<GridCube> the standard one?
<jfe> GridCube: which is...?
<beardygnome> jfe: we don't have different iso for different intel processors
<beardygnome> the options are 32bit or 64 bit
<GridCube> oh, its a 64bit cpu, so anyone you want
<jfe> beardygnome: so "AMD64" also applies to intel processors?
<beardygnome> jfe: yes
<GridCube> jfe, yes thats just the generic name
<GridCube> because they where first
<jfe> ah, okay. sorry for the confusion.
<GridCube> or something like that
<GridCube> :D
<beardygnome> jfe:  no worries :-)
<GridCube> dont worry jfe
 * GridCube hiveminds beardygnome 
 * beardygnome attempts to resist :-)
<lrojas> hi all, i'm trying to run a game in my xubuntu install, but i get the error  error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lrojas> anybody has any idea how to install openGL?
<lrojas> $ uname -a
<lrojas> Linux Tycho 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jcfp> lrojas: libGL.so.1 comes as part of (3D) video card drivers (nvidia/ati's fglrx/etc)
<lrojas> my card is an intell FX3000 or something
<lrojas> does that mean, i can't run any openGL apps?
<jcfp> does that thing do 3d?
<jcfp> I don't know anything about intel graphics
<lrojas> it does 3d when in windows
<lrojas> is the intel HD 3000
<Sysi> lrojas: what xubuntu version?
<lrojas> 11.10
<Sysi> oh well, kernel should be new anough
<lrojas> is there anything i can do to troubleshoot this?
<lrojas> $ uname -a
<lrojas> Linux Tycho 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<reon> The Intel HD 3000 should do OpenGL just fine, supports opengl 3.1
<lrojas> the problem is that openGL is not installed with xubuntu 11.10
<lrojas> if i try to do glxdemo it's not in the system
<lrojas> as well as libGL.so either
<reon> open synaptic and type in opengl and then sort by installed packages, it must be installed.
<reon> what game are you trying to install
<reon> what game are you trying to install?
<sandra_> G'day my fellow Xubuntu inmates :-)
<reon> hi
<sandra_> I trust you all are doing well :-)
<lordjj> How do I specify a separate partition for Home during installation?
<reon> select manual partitioning
<knome> lordjj, you need to select the "something else" -option
<lordjj> knome, yes I did. But then what.
<reon> lrojas ?
<lordjj> I didn't see anything related to Home
<knome> lordjj, create two partitions, mount them as ext3, and set the mountpoints to / and /home
<lordjj> knome, can you point me to a tutorial?
<GridCube> lordjj, using standard install or alternate?
<reon> lordjj http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/ubuntu1104installation-small_004.png
<knome> (you can choose ext4 or any other fs too btw...)
<lordjj> GridCube, what do you mean
<knome> lordjj, see the pircture reon pasted
<lrojas> reon, actually i'm trying to run tales of M'jal ( http://te4.org/tome )
<sandra_> Can somone be kind enough to tell me how I can get Xubuntu  sound mixer to default sound to my USB headset? I know how to do it under Ubuntu 11.10  but unfortunately it's not that easy or elegant under Xubuntu .
<GridCube> sandra_, i do not understand
<knome> sandra_, have you looked at pavucontrol?
<reon> sandra_ let me know when you find out, I still have to cross that bridge when I eventually get to it.
<GridCube> lordjj, the alternate installer has one TUI partition editor and the standard one has a GUI partition editor
<GridCube> i guess you are using the standard installer whit all the fancy windows and stuff
<lordjj> GridCube, GUI.
<GridCube> so what you need to do is;
<lrojas> reon, ??
<GridCube> choose manual partitions, rezise one to say, 25gb, format it to ext4 and say to it to mount on /
<sandra_> knome, I did install pavucontrol  in order to be able to use my usb headset but it seems more like a work around due to Xubuntu inability to default sound to my USB headset . Under Ubuntu 11.10 I just select my USB headset and it works.
<GridCube> then choose the rest of the disk you did not use for / and say it to format to ext4 and to mount on /home
<reon> lrojas are you trying to install from the repos or a different source
<GridCube> before that you could add an extra partition for swap
<GridCube> and you will probably have to too
<GridCube> XD to too
<lrojas> reon, that's not in the repos
<lrojas> is only available form the web page i linked
<reon> sandra_ just tick & switch the green bottons next to the output devices or does it not stay persistant?
<Jack-xubuntu> Is there any way to create a shared folder in xubuntu  ?
<reon> lrojas then it's probably built against a older version of ubuntu with specific dependencies that are no longer met in 11.10
<lordjj> GridCube, knome reon : ok that made things clear thanks. But I have a 140GB partition with data on it that I want to use. I want to take 30 GB for the filesystem from it. How do I do that without losing the data on it?
<sandra_> reon, green buttons ?  could you be kind enough to use  pastebin so I can see what you are talking about please ?
<lordjj> Also, what is the Logical/Extended option for?
<sandra_> reon, Because I've done all I know to do in order to get sound to default to my USB headset w/out using pavucontrol  program.
<GridCube> lordjj, ok
<reon> lordjj, use gparted to resize the partition (BUT normal disclaimer of backing up your data applies!)
<GridCube> do this
<Jack-xubuntu> I want a shared folder on my network
<reon> sandra_, hang five
<Jack-xubuntu> 'Cause all 5 of my pc have one.
<reon> lrojas have you tried tome in the repos?
<sandra_> reon, going into holding pattern lol
<GridCube> use gparted to rezise the disk, then choose it for the instalation, and say the other to mount on a folder, be aware that if said partition is not on ext4 or some other format that allow the standard unix permissions things will broke, so if its on ntfs you can not use it as a /home, you can tho, mount it on /home/user/disk
<reon> sandra_,  lol - http://ompldr.org/vYXU0dQ/pavu.png
<GridCube> lordjj, also >Normal Disclaimer of backing up your data applies!
<reon> sandra_ selecting and deselecting those two green tick buttons allows you to change between primary & fallback devices ;) Dunno if it's persistent on a reboot though.
<lordjj> Ok thank you all.
<Jack-xubuntu> Is there any way to create a shared folder on my network through xubuntu  ?
<reon> Jack-xubuntu, did you get that link I sent you earlier?
<Jack-xubuntu> Yes.
<reon> Jack-xubuntu, about post xubuntu install tips
<reon> ok, cool, just checking
<Jack-xubuntu> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/xubuntu yes
<Jack-xubuntu> Is it on there?
<sandra_> reon, yes that is the program I am currently using in order to get my USB headset to work . I was hoping there was a solution w/in the sound mixer that Xfce uses.
<Jack-xubuntu> No its no on that website... I think.
<reon> sandra_ I also have both like you but I just have not gotten round to looking for a simple solution yet. Do you come here often as I could try to remember to let you know if I find something, dunno of another method to get hold of you.
<sandra_> reon, Yes I do come to this chat channel often :-)
<reon> sandra_ another method is to click on the volume icon, sound-settings and change the device.
<Jack-xubuntu> Simple enogh, i figured that one out when i was using skype on Ubuntu
<Jack-xubuntu> then i switched to xubuntu.
<Jack-xubuntu> Same old Same old.
<reon> Jack-xubuntu, no it's not on that site
<Jack-xubuntu> I figred.
<Jack-xubuntu> *figured
<reon> sandra_ keep asking me if I found something when you see me online, my memory is not what it used to be anymore. I'm sure one could write a small switcher script with a toggle button on the panel but that's like black magic to me.
<sandra_> reon, lol sure I will thank you for your help
<reon> Jack-xubuntu, do you want to share a local folder on your xubuntu with another pc on the network(linux or windows)?
<Jack-xubuntu> Yes, Like i did on Ubuntu.
<reon> Jack-xubuntu, are you sharing with other linux computer or windows ones?
<Jack-xubuntu> All of the above, like I said.
<Jack-xubuntu> If it is a windows share, i can access it from my linux laptop.
<sandra_> reon, Would you happen to know if compiz can be used in Xubuntu ?
<Jack-xubuntu> And from my Desktops runnin XP
<drc> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<reon> sandra_ yes it can but why would you want to?
<GridCube> Jack-xubuntu, you could use ssh from windows :P
<sandra_> reon, I'm only asking because I do use it compiz under ubuntu 11.04
<reon> someone here mentioned earlier they are using the compiz wm instead of the xfce one so it can be done.
<knome> compiz with xfce isn't really supported (not that you couldn't do that though)
<GridCube> sandra_, http://alturl.com/qq8o4 question 9
<sandra_> GridCube, Thank you kindly :-)
<Jack-xubuntu> GridCube: What's That
<Jack-xubuntu> I am not Familiar with ssh
<GridCube> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Jack-xubuntu> I just want to create a shared folder on my network that is compatible with windows and linux just like in ubuntu. It was a lot simpler in ubuntu>
<GridCube> Jack-xubuntu, :( yeah
<Jack-xubuntu> Being 12 Sucks
<Jack-xubuntu> I dont really know much about linux... its all new to me.
<ElderDryas> Jack-xubuntu: Just wait until 'buntu enters puberty :(
<Jack-xubuntu> lol
<Jack-xubuntu> If you heard my voice on skype, i could pass for a 18 year old :/
<reon> I see there used to be a thunar-shares-plugin which did the same thing as nautilus-shares, wonder why it's gone
<Jack-xubuntu> Now that makes sence.
<reon> Jack-xubuntu, have a look at system-config-samba package
<Jack-xubuntu> There is a package that has a thunar shares plugin, http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/thunar-plugins/thunar-shares-plugin
<GridCube> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<GridCube> :D thats what you need Jack-xubuntu
<TriumphOfDeath> HI, there is someway to put a Rhythmbox icon into notification area, Im using xfce4.8
<reon> Jack-xubuntu, i have xfce goodies installed and that package is not part of it. I also found this PPA https://launchpad.net/thunar-shares/
<reon> Jack-xubuntu, ignore that PPA, it looks ancient
<GridCube> TriumphOfDeath, very probably rythmbox has a "add an icon to the notification area" option on its options
<Jack-xubuntu> OK, ...
<neighborlee> Is xubuntu ( read a review which stated this but that was a yearish ago ) still mono free and is that meant to be forwarded onto future releases ? ;)
<nimo> how do I control screensaver ??
<dahaic> hello, can someone point me to the newer package of the evolution-rss? I just upgraded to oneiric, and it has little bit of problem. rss has dependency <<3.2 but evolution itself is 3.2 version :/
<GridCube> if i can convince them to install pinta by default then no XD
<TriumphOfDeath> GridCube: Hi, indeed, but for some reason all of then (plugins) are disable, i think is xfce config imcopability
<Jack-xubuntu> I installed fusesmb, I am going to try it now :)
<Jack-xubuntu> ... how do you use fusesmb...
<GridCube> Jack-xubuntu, the link should tell you
<GridCube> or google XD
<Jack-xubuntu> Sorry for being completely stupid...
<GridCube> nah
<GridCube> its you are not :)
<GridCube> TriumphOfDeath, that i dont know
<GridCube> im using exaile insted of gmusicbrowser and its notification icon works fine
<TriumphOfDeath> :(
<TriumphOfDeath> it's ok
<GridCube> thats fun
<GridCube> i do not have a package rythmbox on oneiric
<GridCube> !info rytmbox oneiric
<ubottu> Package rytmbox does not exist in oneiric
<GridCube> !info rythmbox oneiric
<ubottu> Package rythmbox does not exist in oneiric
<knome> !info rhythmbox oneiric
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.90.1~20110908-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 510 kB, installed size 2716 kB
<knome> there i fixed it for you
<GridCube> oh
<reon> Jack-xubuntu, hey did you look at Jack-xubuntu, have a look at system-config-samba package
<GridCube> XD there where an extra h
<GridCube> knome, do you happen to know if its posible to change gmusicbrowser for exaile on the sound applet?
<TriumphOfDeath> GridCube: OMG I understands now, it happends to old gnome users, we think that Xfce  is the same
<GridCube> XD
<knome> GridCube, umh, i suppose it works if exaile supports the soundmenu or whatever it's called
<sandra_> I have a question it's Xfce related I was wondering if anyone here is familiar with a distro named LinuxMint and if so I was wondering could Xfce be skinned to look & feel like the linuxmint menu gnome menu ?
<knome> sandra_, yes i suppose so, if you have the time and are willing to do the effort
<knome> sandra_, it's just that xubuntu is meant to look different
<GridCube> sandra_, the linuxMint menu is for gnome, so very probably wont work on xfce
<knome> i don't know the menu, mmh. GridCube, is it something completely different?
<GridCube> http://distrocheck.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/menutip.png
<knome> ah, right
<knome> no, i don't think that works with xfce, unless you can get the gnome menu applet into the xfce panel
<sandra_> GridCube, I was hoping the Linuxmint menu could be replicated in Xfce if possible of course.
<GridCube> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/367
<GridCube> you will probably need the mint sources tho
<TriumphOfDeath> Gridcube: another question do u know some kind of desktop panel, I see it in another distro ->a pic  http://goo.gl/CFqDd but I dont know the name for an installation.. can u help me
<GridCube> thats twm TriumphOfDeath
<knome> conky can do that too
<sandra_> GridCube, Thank you so much for this info it's my hope that it could be done using native Xfce w/out any gnome assistance.
<GridCube> :/ no i dont think thats possible sandra_
<knome> i don't know why anybody wants that his desktop tells his file system is ext4. and what file system/partition/device is that referring to anyway??
<nimo> how do you get pictures folder in screensaver ??????+
<knome> sandra_, no way to do that with core xfce.
<Sysi> nimo: from screensaver settings
<reon> GridCube, looks like tint2 to me
<nimo> Sysi, its not there :(
<TriumphOfDeath> Gridcube: twm?  twm is a window manager for the X Window System, isn't the info panel
<Sysi> it should be one of the option, check advanced-tab too
<knome> TriumphOfDeath, look at conky, for example. from the filename, i could also think it's "statler"
<reon> TriumphOfDeath, it's Tint2 panel they using there
<GridCube> nimo, >(start)>configuration>administration>configuration>screensaver>GLSlideshow
<GridCube> reon, oh, i never heard of that
<TriumphOfDeath> knome: reon: Gridcube: That's it... I appreciate ur help, thks a lot! :D
<GridCube> :)
<reon> GridCube, very lightweight, I run it on my Arch laptop
<GridCube> :P i like xfce XD
<GridCube> so i very rarely change to stuff like that
<nimo> GlSlideshow is not same as pictures folder
<reon> TriumphOfDeath, http://code.google.com/p/tint2/
<nimo> GridCube,   GlSlideshow is not same as pictures folder
<TriumphOfDeath> reon: Perfect! :D
<GridCube> nimo, it is, just change the folder it uses
<GridCube> on the [advanced] tab
<neighborlee> GridCube, why would linux need pinta, when it has gimp..good luck with that lol
<GridCube> D: im pro to delete gimp from all ubuntu distros by default
<TheSheep> neighborlee: gimp is a little on the complicated side of user experience
<reon> neigborlee, pinta is a really cool app
<GridCube> :P but i know im the only one so yeah XD
<TheSheep> isn't pinta that .NET app?
<GridCube> nope is a mono app
<TheSheep> same thing
<GridCube> its based on paint.NET
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> XD
<TriumphOfDeath> knome: awesome!! thks
<TheSheep> as long as it lets you put captions on your cats, the users will be happy
<neighborlee> TheSheep, no more than PS ;)
<knome> TriumphOfDeath, np
<neighborlee> TheSheep, thats like saying blender is too complicated, but look at the amazing things it does
<TheSheep> neighborlee: actually it has a little bit more non-obvious details in the user interface, like line drawing
<nimo> GridCube, i cant find where to change folder.. in settings
<neighborlee> TheSheep, besides..we all know mono is dangerous and non free as clearly stated by richard stallman of FSF
<nimo> GridCube,  I mark Glslideshow and then press settings
<neighborlee> TheSheep, I shall say no more than that
<GridCube> nimo, you have two main tabs, one where you choose the screensaver and other one where you can change the advanced options
<TheSheep> neighborlee: the problem with mono and xubuntu is the resources
<nimo> GridCube,   ok I found it.. thx
<GridCube> :D awesome
<Jack-xubuntu> We are all Awesome !
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> so nimo does it work like you wanted now?
<Jack-xubuntu> This is a little off topic, no very off topic but: does anyone here besides me play mineccraft?
<Jack-xubuntu> Minecraft*
<neighborlee> TheSheep, it should also be about patents
<TheSheep> Jack-xubuntu: there is #xubuntu-offtopic and it's awesome!
<Jack-xubuntu> ok
<neighborlee> TheSheep, as clealry noted by richard stallman of the FSF
<neighborlee> TheSheep, Im surprised few have respect for him and his opinions
<knome> neighborlee, stop talking about stallman. thanks.
<nimo> GridCube, yea great. I wanted this particular pic folder to choose from
<babarosa> Hi there! There is a lot going on today ;-)
<GridCube> :D
<neighborlee> knome, sorry you dont like stallman..my bad
<TheSheep> neighborlee: you can talk about him in -offtopic ;)
<knome> neighborlee, it's not about if i like stallman or not, but you are being offtopic. if you are told to stop talking about something, please stop.
<neighborlee> TheSheep, that will have zero impact,,but thx anyway ;)
<neighborlee> knome, I wasn't talking about it..I said my bad for it..I figured that was self evident it was my way of stopping
<neighborlee> knome, alas..done.
<neighborlee> literally
<nimo> Compiz Config Settings Manager does not work in xubuntu ????
<babarosa> Can anybody confirm that in oneiric additionally installed individual mouse pointers are not supported completely?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> babarosa, , http://alturl.com/qq8o4 question 8
<babarosa> GridCube - I will throw a look at it. Thank you for the hint!
<GridCube> :)
<reon> GridCube, I checked out my grub folder earlier and there are no images in it yet it loads the debian earth one at startup?
<nimo> i want to configure volume up and down.. bind keys... how can I do that ????????
<knome> nimo, tip: you only need one question mark to indicate you are asking a question
<nimo> knome,  nerd
<knome> nimo, thank you sir
<nimo> knome,  instead correcting people,  use your energi to help them instead
<knome> nimo, see my blog article at http://open.knome.fi/2009/07/05/panels-disappearing-and-other-frequently-asked-questions/. the idea to add kb bindings should still be the same
<nimo> knome, i cant bind mouse wheel up
<nimo> in the keyboatd section
<knome> nimo, do you mean you want to bind them when you are hovering the applet, or anywhere?
<nimo> anywhere
<nimo> but hovering the applet does not work either
<knome> i'm sorry, i don't have the answer.
<reon> nimo, http://alvonsius.wordpress.com/2007/01/08/xfce-volume-controlling-with-keyboard/
<reon> nimo, I just tested that and it works
<Vlyn> Is there a way to stop Mousepad freezing?
<OMFGitsJ3> HAi
<Vlyn> It freezes for a while when I want to close it…
<knome> Vlyn, use leafpad?
<TriumphOfDeath> Hi there, a little doubt: do u know if the bandwidth can be distributed or controlled by the action that u need.. I mean navigate and download at sametime.. not only navigate or not only download by default
<TheSheep> Vlyn: that's strange, can you run it from terminal with strace and see what it is doing then?
<Vlyn> Uh, let me try that
<TheSheep> Vlyn: 'strace -f mousepad' would be the command
<reon> Vlyn, what issue did you have yesterday this time? I found a solution I think but can't remember what the problem was
<Vlyn> reon: Lol…
<Vlyn> reon: Finding out the name of an app?
<reon> Vlyn, it's sad when your mind works like that
<Vlyn> TheSheep: Strace shows me millions of lines
<Vlyn> And sometimes mousepad closes normal
<reon> Vlyn, yes!
<TheSheep> Vlyn: sure, it shows all the operations it does
<TheSheep> Vlyn: I was hoping it stops at some particular operation for longer
<Vlyn> let me try again
<TheSheep> Vlyn: then you could tell that this is what freezes it
<Vlyn> TheSheep: Damn… now it closes instantly -.-
<TheSheep> may be some race condition
<Vlyn> Okay, it’s not that important. And strace looks cool :-)
<TheSheep> it's very good for debugging some kinds of problems
<ElderDryas> TheSheep: I noticed the same freeze in Mousepad (back when it was the default).  IIRC, it was the <first> use of Mousepad, sort of a Thunar-Slow-Opening in reverse.
<Vlyn> When I try it with strace it never freezes -.-
<TheSheep> Vlyn: solution! ;)
<Vlyn> And I don’t know why it did that in the first place. My PC isn’t slow or something
<xubuntu373> hi
<xubuntu373> :)
<Vlyn> Btw. what is a good editor for html/php/css in Linux? :-)
<Vlyn> For Win i used notepad++
<Unit193> Vlyn: It's all in what you like best, scite is almost close to N++ :/
<Vlyn> Unit193: Just looking at Geany, but it’s missing colors xD
<TheSheep> vim :)
<Vlyn> Heard of that… too… complicated for me
<Vlyn> And I’m using a new keyboard layout ;-)
<TheSheep> there is also cream, which is supposed to be simpler
<Olbi> Geany, Gedit with plugins
<Olbi> krita
<TheSheep> scribes is pretty sweet
<TheSheep> very simple, some good ideas in it
<GridCube> geany
<reon> Is it possible to toggle sound devices with a simple alsamixer command?
<Jack-xubuntu> Hay
<Vlyn> Okay, I just downloaded some style files for Geany… I know the program is in /usr/bin but where is the rest of it? O.o
<TheSheep> Vlyn: dpkg -L geany
<ElderDryas> Vlyn: /home/WHATEVER/.config/geany
<Vlyn> ElderDryas: That’s it, ty!
<Vlyn> TheSheep: That’s just the files in the /usr/ directory?
<TheSheep> Vlyn: that lists all the installed files that belong to it
<Vlyn> But good to know :-) I should make myself a little documentation on the commands
<Vlyn> I see :-)
<Vlyn> Crap, only half of the new colors worked xD
<Vlyn> Damn, why u no work?! Some stuff is confusing :-(
<Vlyn> Oh wait, they just made some errors in the .php config x(
<buzz_> debian -> ubuntu -> mint -> ubuntu (dev) -> xubuntu (you are here)
<buzz_> currently enjoying the simple/functional environment xfce gives me
<buzz_> thanks
<matthew99> Where has the option to display technical items in the Software Center gone? Synaptic is a bit of a pain. :s
<xubuntu084> hi!
<jmcantrell> i'm curious what i should expect trying out xubuntu coming from ubuntu
<jmcantrell> how's the experience different?
<buzz_> its a more familiar desktop environment
<buzz_> no global menu, no overlay scrollbars, close button on the right. on the launcher, left mouse launches, no need for middle button to load another copy. it has a screensaver. you can change fonts without using a "tweak" tool
<jmcantrell> hehe
<jmcantrell> sounds good
<ElderDryas> jmcantrell: Plus you get to bash Unity :)
<jmcantrell> does it use compiz?
<buzz_> for me personally, unity and gnome3 shell neither aid me in using my computer. its slows me down. im sure there are people out there that prefer that, but not for me
<buzz_> i bash unity on ubuntu channels too heh
<buzz_> you can run compiz if you like i think but xfwm4 has some compositing effects itself (basic stuff i think).. i could be wrong here, im not xfce expert
<ElderDryas> you can and it does
<jmcantrell> i had been using gnome classic happily, but i like that xfce's focus is simplicity
<jmcantrell> well, the only reason i ask about compiz is b/c of the grid plugin
<jmcantrell> anything like that in xfce?
<ElderDryas> jmcantrell: You <can> install ans use compiz, but, from what I've heard/read it's more trouble than it's worth
<buzz_> maybe im just weird, but i prefer to look and see what tabs i have open, rather than "blips" on a unity toolbar. if i left click on terminal, it's because i want another copy, not to focus the existing copy
<jmcantrell> is there a way to arrange windows on the screen in a grid?
<buzz_> one thing i really dont understand, is how they think fragmenting the gnome3 experience with two incompatible desktops (indicators vs whatever gnome3 has), is going to help anything. any gnome dev is going to pull their hair out to support two different systems
<jmcantrell> does anyone know?
<jmcantrell> has anyone used PyWO? it looks like what i want
<jmcantrell> where is configuration information for xfce stored?
<jmcantrell> like the current wallpaper
<Queops> Hello Xubuntuers! How do you guys do to use Dropbox?
<GridCube> install it
<Queops> But doesn't it need nautilus?
<GridCube> nope
<Queops> Thanks ;)
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> how does one enable auto login in xubuntu 11.10
<kamilnadeem> ?
<kamilnadeem> any one here?
<TheSheep> you edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<kamilnadeem> ok trying
<TheSheep> and add "autologin-user=yourusername"
<kamilnadeem> when I am saving it says cannot open file to write?
<kamilnadeem> TheSheep
<TheSheep> kamilnadeem: you need to do it as root
<TheSheep> kamilnadeem: with sudo
<TheSheep> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TheSheep> !autologin
<kamilnadeem> did it via sudo thunar(I did know it but couldn't recall) Thanks
<kamilnadeem> Bye
<xubuntu674> Hello
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Xubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra_> I hope your all doing well today.
<xubuntu674> Does any1 got xubuntu 11.10 ?
<sandra_> I have a question about the Xfce desktop interface  the icons on my desktop the name is highlighted and I want to get rid of that highlight around desktop icon name can someone please tell me how ?
<TheSheep> sandra_: sure
<sandra_> xubuntu674, Yes I'm currently using 11.10
<sandra_> TheSheep, Thanks :-)
<TheSheep> sandra_: create in your home directory a file called .gtkrc-2.0
<sandra_> TheSheep, listening intently
<TheSheep> sandra_: then put this text in it and save: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/493524/
<TheSheep> seemawn: then open settings->appearance and change your theme to something and back
<TheSheep> seemawn: sorry
<TheSheep> sandra_: ^
<xubuntu674> If I try to mount an audio-cd, I always get an error like: Audio-CD couldnt be mounted, Place could not be mounted somthing like that. I also cant open the cd directory
<TheSheep> xubuntu674: audio cds don't have a filesystem on them, you can't mount them
<TheSheep> xubuntu674: just open them in an audio player
<xubuntu674> on ubuntu  10.10 I can mount it and show the audiotracks
<xubuntu674> plus I can mount and unmount the cd
<TheSheep> xubuntu674: it doesn't really mount it, it's just nautilus acting as an audio player and displaying the tracs, but they are not real files
<TheSheep> tracks
<TheSheep> thunar doesn't do that
<xubuntu674> okay thank you
<sandra_> xubuntu674, I can show you a way to mount iso files from cd if you like
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> I thought I saw thunar doing that in 11.04
<xubuntu674> i would use furious iso mount
<xubuntu674> @ sandra
<xubuntu674> :-)
<Shirakawasuna> xubuntu674: works for me here
<Shirakawasuna> I just put in a cd, open thunar, and click on 'audio cd'
<sandra_> xubuntu674, Please open your Thunar file manager and let me know once it's open please.
<xubuntu674> doesnt works for me
<Shirakawasuna> it shows tracks labeled 'Track 1.wav' etc
<xubuntu674> one moment please, I am installing it atm, because the notebook I installed it today is not here
<sandra_> xubuntu674, you can't open your file manager at all ?
<xubuntu674> no I can open thunar but i canot show the directory of an audio cd
<Shirakawasuna> are you sure the CD is any good, xubuntu674?
<xubuntu674> yes, because I used asunder to rip mp3s from it
<sandra_> xubuntu674, please open thunar and tell me once you have opened it please
<xubuntu674> Okay I will tell you once it is open
<sandra_> xubuntu674, okay
<xubuntu674> but for the time beeing, is there any posibility to config the touchpad aside from using synaptics ?
<Shirakawasuna> xubuntu674: well, you need to have synaptics installed, but to configure it I use gpointingdevice-settings and synclient
<Shirakawasuna> synclient is cli
<sandra_> xubuntu674, Can we please stay on task and then move on to your touchpad issue ?
<xubuntu674> *g* okay
<Shirakawasuna> gpointingdevice-settings is ... a little broken for me
<sandra_> xubuntu674, is thunar open ?
<egsome> Anybody got problems upgrading to XUbuntu 11.10 ?
<jmcantrell> any way to get dropbox integration in thunar?
<sandra_> xubuntu674, Do you have Thunar open yet ?
<egsome> jmcantrell: Yeah, Check: http://softwarebakery.com/maato/thunar-dropbox.html
<sandking> hi
<sandking> which would be faster on a netbook - xubuntu or lubuntu?
<sandra_> xubuntu674, Once you have thunar open click on "Edit" then click on "Configure custom actions" at that point please click on "add"
<sandra_> lol
<egsome> sandra_: Which netbook ?, Specify more ..
<egsome> sandking: Which netbook ?, Specify more ..
<sandking> egsome, asus eee 1001px
<sandra_> egsome, I think you have the wrong sandra lol
<egsome> sandra_: Yeah :), Sorry for that
<egsome> sandking: HD ? Ram ?
<sandking> and if i already have ubuntu installed is there any difference between installing xde over it or installing xubuntu?
<sandking> 1 gb ram, 160 gb
<sandking> i installed 11.10 and i really need to make it faster :/
<egsome> sandking: I think even Gnome would work good on that, but I prefer XFCE
<sandking> egsome, i had 11.04 with gnome and it was acceptable
<sandking> unity kills it
<egsome> sandking: XUbuntu got XFCE not XDE
<jmcantrell> anyone use nautilus in xfce?
<sandking> xfce i meant, sorry
<egsome> sandking: Unity kills everyone ..
<egsome> sandking: Try XFCE ( XUbuntu ), It would much smoother and faster.
<marcus_> hello I am back
<sandking> the design idea isn't so bad, but it's slowe
<sandking> r
<marcus_> <-- xubuntu674
<marcus_> Now I got Thunar open
<sandking> egsome, but should i install fresh or is it ok to install just xfce over 11.10?
<egsome> sandking: I really hate to have all that graphical effects in the front of my eyes while coding <- Unity
<egsome> sandking: To get something stable and forget about unwanted bugs due to conflicts, get a fresh install.
<sandking> egsome, i'm no coder, just casual, but i really appreciate good design (ex-mac user)
<sandking> crunchband appeals to me in some way but i'm afraid it'd kill me in the long run
<marcus_> Hello is there anyone who knows how to solve this audio-cd mount issue?
<jmcantrell> does xfce use gconf for configuration or something else?
<egsome> sandking: Yeah, Mac users most times prefer KDE as far as i know
<sandking> egsome, KDE? man, KDE is the ugliest thing I saw :] and it reminds me so much of windows that I can't stand it
<egsome> sandking: Sure :), I really didn't think even to give it a try.
<egsome> sandking: Screenshots & Videos tell enough to keep away ..
<sandking> I only used KDE back when I tried Mandrake but Gnome is my favourite now
<sandking> but it feels like i would like to have something that looks as good in terms of design but is lighter and doesn't come with all these apps i really don't want
<egsome> sandking: Most thing I don't like is much animation or graphic work, I like being simple.
<sandking> egsome, I don't mind these things as far as i can turn it off
<Shirakawasuna> I like KDE overall, but I wish the devs would concentrate on improving what is currently there rather than adding stuff that no one uses (e.g. their 'places' or whatever)
<Shirakawasuna> I used KDE exclusively for like 5 years, through the 3 -> 4 transition. I gave up on them once I noticed how awesome XFCE 4.8 is :)
<marcus_> can anyone help me how to use synaptics touchpad controll in xubuntu ?
<lorin`> is it possible to remove this gtk resize grip in the corner of every window? so far the common answer on forums to edit .gtkrc-2.0 does not work
<jmcantrell> is there a wallpaper changer for xfce?
<seemawn> i have been highlighted. What can I do for whom?
<jmcantrell> is there a way to drag images from chromium to the desktop?
<TemhAAhmeT> hi
<TemhAAhmeT> i instaled xubuntu
<TemhAAhmeT> and when i connect via vnc
<TemhAAhmeT> i can see only a terminal window and there isnt any taskbar or any other tools like gnome
<TemhAAhmeT> how can i use xubuntu full
<TemhAAhmeT> ?
<well_laid_lawn> TemhAAhmeT: check in your home dir for a .vnc folder
<TemhAAhmeT> i am using vps and i have ssh only and when i am setting up vnc i used command "nano .vnc/xstartup" and add "exec gnome-session"
<TemhAAhmeT> so probably i have .vnc but probably gnome-session should be replaced with xubuntu session
<TemhAAhmeT> but i dont know gnome-session command for xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> so you'll be getting twm afaik
<well_laid_lawn> which just starts a xterm so you can start apps
<TemhAAhmeT> twm afaik=? does gnome-session should be replaced xubuntu-session or kde-session? or similar
<well_laid_lawn> twm is the default window manager in X and afaik = as far as I know
<well_laid_lawn> you have to use something you have obviously so try xfce-session
<TemhAAhmeT> i am going to try xfce-session
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<TemhAAhmeT> i changed gnome-session to xfce-session in .vnc/xstartup but it doesnt effect
<TemhAAhmeT> this is my vnc screen http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/69895684.jpg/
<well_laid_lawn> that looks like twm
<well_laid_lawn> in the terminal try   ps -C twm
<TemhAAhmeT> PID TTY          TIME CMD
<TemhAAhmeT> it says those
<well_laid_lawn> there's just the one line?
<TemhAAhmeT> yep
<well_laid_lawn> k
<random0815> hello
<random0815> anybody in?
<random0815> thanks for no help :)
<fergal32> hi
<well_laid_lawn> TemhAAhmeT: can you paste the xstartup file?
<random0815> hello, here is nobody talking with us
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fergal32> just installed xubuntu. everything works so far but is there no network browsing with thunar?
<TemhAAhmeT> #!/bin/sh
<TemhAAhmeT> # Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop:
<TemhAAhmeT> # unset SESSION_MANAGER
<TemhAAhmeT> # exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<TemhAAhmeT> [ -x /etc/vnc/xstartup ] && exec /etc/vnc/xstartup
<TemhAAhmeT> [ -r $HOME/.Xresources ] && xrdb $HOME/.Xresources
<TemhAAhmeT> xsetroot -solid grey
<TemhAAhmeT> vncconfig -iconic &
<TemhAAhmeT> x-terminal-emulator -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
<TemhAAhmeT> x-window-manager & exec xfce-session &
<well_laid_lawn> !paste | TemhAAhmeT
<random0815> there should be
<ubottu> TemhAAhmeT: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<random0815> for me there is an entry in the sidebox
<random0815> network
<fergal32> random0815: nope. not for me
<well_laid_lawn> TemhAAhmeT: you know you are starting a terminal in that xstartup?
<TemhAAhmeT> i only added exec xfce-session
<well_laid_lawn> yep but if you don't want the terminal comment that line
<well_laid_lawn> and the x-window-manager line
<TemhAAhmeT> and when i using gnome it works fine
<well_laid_lawn> and have at the end   exec startxfce4
<TemhAAhmeT> ok i am going to try
<TemhAAhmeT> thanks very much :D it works
<TemhAAhmeT> startxfce4 solves everything :D
<TemhAAhmeT> thanks for helping again
<well_laid_lawn> np :)
<TemhAAhmeT> :D
<pinky__> If I use the update manager to update to 11.10, will it install ubuntu or xubuntu?
<TemhAAhmeT> good question, also i am wondering does this 11.10 update effects xubuntu?
<pinky__> ... also I'm using wubi, not sure if that matters
<Guest70407> Probably I spent more than a day getting my system back after an attempted update to 11.10
<fergal32> does anybody know why i don´t have network in thunar?
<ball> Does Thunar usually know about networks?
<pinky__> hmm, wonder if i should back up and install from fresh... I got a vpn and bunch of other stuff running on this puppy though
<pinkydw> ah, that's better
<ball> hey preecher
<fergal32> hm, according to the xfce website there should be a network icon on the left side
<preecher> hi ball
<fergal32> but there isn´t. fusesmb is installed
<pinkydw> eh, TemhAAhmeT I'll try it and report back, I'm bored anyway
<TemhAAhmeT> haha i started 3 min ago
<TemhAAhmeT> :D
<pinkydw> lol good luck
<pinkydw> If i see you get kicked I'll assume it didn't go well
<pinkydw> btw if the guys who make this distro care to know, bought the laptop I'm using now second hand from a dude that had vista on it, ran like a pregnant cow.  Put xubuntu on it and it runs like a bat out of hell
<TemhAAhmeT> it asked interfaces on which the DHCPv6 client send requests?
<TemhAAhmeT> how i can learn my network interface :D?
<pinkydw> is that IPv6?
<pinkydw> I actually have that turned off on most of my stuff, but not sure what you're doing
<fergal32> anybody?
<pinkydw> ... did you map your network drive yet?
<fergal32> pinkydw: not yet.
<pinkydw> ... hmmm, I do see it on mine, left hand side
<pinkydw> but I"ve already got samba set up
<fergal32> yes, this is where is should be.
<pinkydw> does it show up under "Go"?
<fergal32> pinkydw: no
<fergal32> checked that already
<fergal32> maybe it´s caused by the installation of my realtek 8168 driver which i did manually
<pinkydw> not sure dude, sorry
<fergal32> hm
<pinkydw> can you nav to the locations via ip address?
<fergal32> pinkydw: if this is a shortcut where does it referr to?
<pinkydw> um, not sure how to say, Windows Network shows up when I open it
<well_laid_lawn> in thunar just start typing smb and look near the bottom right corner
<well_laid_lawn> there's a small text input popup
<w30> xubuntu uses xfce for a window manager?
<well_laid_lawn> it uses xfwm4
<well_laid_lawn> which is part of the xfce4 desktop environment
<fergal32> well_laid_lawn: nothing happens when i type smb://example
<well_laid_lawn> is samba setup?
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about samba
<fergal32> hm under ubuntu i don´t need samba for that if i want to access smb shares
<pinkydw> the link is there on mine, and I've got samba set up, but can't say it was there before then or not
<w30> well_laid_lawn, my next question is will compiz run xfwm4 then?
<well_laid_lawn> w30: they are both window managers they can't run at the same time
<well_laid_lawn> xfce has it's own compositor
#xubuntu 2012-10-08
<recon_lap> adambedded_home: you could try blacklist it
<adambedded_home> how do I do that?
<recon_lap> adambedded_home: only ever do it for wifi drivers, but this probably woth a try http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/avoid-linux-kernel-module-driver-autoloading.html
<tete> hello over there, software-center has "install" button disabled, can not install anything, anyone know what's up?
<recon_lap> tete: you logged in correctly?
<GridCube> you might be updating your apt sources, that locks installing
<tete> as always!
<GridCube> also you might be installing something else somewhere, updating perhaps?
<tete> gridcube: nop, i just boot the system, is clean. have this problem for many days
<tethtibis> tete, are you the only user on this computer, and are you admin?
<GridCube> tete, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get autoclean
<GridCube> and sudo apt-get autoremove
<tete> tethtibis: yes, only user, admin. it work before. i also try starting software-center with sudo but no luck
<tete> GridCube: will try
<recon_lap> tete, you probably got a lock from a interrupted update/install.
<tete> recon_lap: when i start software-center from command line i get "gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-EBlnBS/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<tete> "
<tethtibis> tete, what does it say if you open a terminal and "sudo apt-get autoclean"?
<tete> "Del dbus-x11 1.4.18-1ubuntu1.1 [21.5 kB]
<tete> Del thunderbird-globalmenu 15.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 [47.7 kB]
<tete> Del ryzom 1.13.0.2024-0ubuntu2 [11.4 MB]
<tete> Del thunderbird 15.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 [21.8 MB]
<tete> Del devscripts 2.11.6ubuntu1.3 [629 kB]
<tete> Del dbus 1.4.18-1ubuntu1.1 [368 kB]
<tete> Del libdbus-1-3 1.4.18-1ubuntu1.1 [148 kB]
<tete> "
<tethtibis> My apologies, GridCube, I didn't see that you said the same thing.
<tethtibis> tete, so no errors?
<tete> no, i think the problem is here :"gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-EBlnBS/pkcs11: No such file or directory"
<GridCube> tete, that could be
<GridCube> get rid of the keyring storeds and restart the session
<tete> how do i do that?
<GridCube> cd ~/.gnome2/keyrings/
<GridCube> mv login.keyring login.keyring.old
<tete> ok, i deleted everything over there
<GridCube> mv user.keystore user.keystore.old
<GridCube> :P that works too
<tete> :P
<tete> will restart
<tete> hey, no luck
<tete> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-r7gvrE/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<tete> 2012-10-07 21:32:37,454 - softwarecenter.fixme - WARNING - logs to the root logger: '('/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/importer.py', 51, 'find_module')'
<tete> 2012-10-07 21:32:37,454 - root - ERROR - Could not find any typelib for Gst
<tete> 2012-10-07 21:32:37,600 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None'
<tete> 2012-10-07 21:32:37,610 - softwarecenter.db.database - INFO - open() database: path=None use_axi=True use_agent=True
<tete> 2012-10-07 21:32:37,743 - softwarecenter.region - WARNING - failed to use geoclue: 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Geoclue.Master was not provided by any .service files'
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tete> 2012-10-07 21:32:38,449 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - Could not get usefulness from server, no username in config file
<tete> 2012-10-07 21:32:38,827 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - show_available_packages: search_text is '', app is None.
<tete> sorry for spamming
<GridCube> tete, use pastebin
<tete> here it is http://pastebin.com/y9fk20Zq
<GridCube> tete, what happens if you run synaptic?
<tete> if i start software-center with sudo does not give the keyring error, but does not work also
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> try opening synaptic
<tete> synaptics works, i reinstalled software center earlier
<GridCube> did you did an update?
<tete> you mean update manager?
<GridCube> no, when you open synaptic, theres an update button
<GridCube> so it updates the apt lists
<tete> i have "reload", "mark all upgrades', "properties"
<GridCube> reload
<tete> ok
<tete> i reload the sources
<GridCube> tete, i have the same warnings for software-center and it works
<GridCube> tete, try now again
<tete> very strange
<tete> not working
<tete> how do i do a complete uninstall ? sudo apt-get purge?
<GridCube> yes
<tete> will try
<GridCube> tete, see that it doesnt uninstall apt-get with it
<GridCube> pay attention to that
<tete> nop luckily
<GridCube> :)
<tete> not working :/
<GridCube> oh
<tete> uhm, maybe could because i am connect via 3g modem via sakis?
<tete> i mean, not using network-manager
<tete> somehow the system thinks i am offline
<tete> ?
<GridCube> that might be
<recon_lap> can see why that would make a differance
<recon_lap> cant*
<GridCube> recon_lap, the installer needs to download the packages from the interwebs in order to install them
<GridCube> if no interwebs no package and no install
<recon_lap> GridCube: but is he connected, if so then i cannot see how the type of connection matters. if not well there you go :)
<Evil1888> Question: Is there a command I can use to make the notification pop-up ( http://i.imgur.com/KVFjY.png this ) appear with what text (with or without image) I want?
<tete> no luck, will try tomorrow with a wired connection
<tete> thanks anyway :)
<recon_lap> tete : have a look at http://laslow.net/2012/05/06/gnome-keyring-issues-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<tete> recon_lap: let's see
<Evil1888> nvm
<Evil1888> found it
<Evil1888> notifyd-send
<recon_lap> tete : any luck?
<recon_lap> well, bedtime
<tete_> thanks recon :)
<STRIPPERGUY> hey
<axolotl87> Hi
<axolotl87> Someone know how to make a link between two apps using playonlinux or wine?
<gasull> how do I connect my android phone (Samsung Infuse) so I can copy pictures from it?
<vorsorken> gasull: what have you tried?
<gasull> vorsorken: What do I need to try?  I don't know where to start.  My google search returns useless info, like how to install linux on a Samsung phone
<gasull> I'll keep trying tomorrow.  I really have to go to bed now.
<martinphone> i have 30 numbered .rar files. If I extract one, will the other be extracted too? They all make a program
<baizon> martinphone: try it out :)
<baizon> @xubuntu team... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2067911 <- is this bug known?
<lessless> can i have xfce4-panel on second display?
<knome> lessless, yes.
<Sysi> unlock and drag
<knome> dhl is not nice
<knome> why doesn't $people answer their phones
<knome> (not related to dhl specifically)
<knome> oups.
<novi> hi all
<novi> i had problem trying to install xubuntu. It stops after several steps. Last one was choosing keyboard
<recon_lap> hmm, 42 seconds , they getting faster
<baizon> maybe problem solved? :D
<lessless> Sysi, I mean make it two display wide:)
<Sysi> lessless: I think there should be option for that, displays need to have edge where panel is collinearily
<recon_lap> lessless: use a comman like xrandr --output VGA1 --left-of LVDS1
<recon_lap> not that my screen stay setup right :(
<ner0x> How can I get the xubuntu version I'm using?
<recon_lap> ner0x: uname -u
<recon_lap> ner0x: sry, that uname -a
<Transfuta> ner0x: or, cat /etc/issue
<Transfuta> or, lsb_release -a
<Transfuta> lol. so many methods to find out the OS version.
<TheSheep> you stop laughing when every one tells something else
<Transfuta> ....hmm? you'll start laughing when you realize that everyone else must be completely in the wrong
<Transfuta> TheSheep in sheep's skin.
<TheSheep> I mean everyt one of those methods returns a different version
<ner0x> recon_lap: Linux laptop 3.2.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 7 16:16:45 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux   ? xubuntu 3.2.0-31-generic?
<Transfuta> TheSheep: /root$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<recon_lap> ner0x: lsb_release -a is the one you want
<Transfuta> /root$ lsb_release -a Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Transfuta> TheSheep: the version strings returned are the same either way... lol?
<ner0x> That works. Thank you
<ner0x> recon_lap++
<TheSheep> Transfuta: lucky you
<ner0x> Transfuta++
<baizon> quick question... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2067911 <- is this bug known?
<Sysi> 12.04?
<baizon> no, 12.10
<Sysi> it isn't officially supported here, alacarte doesn't work for me either on 12.10
<recon_lap> baizon: try #xubuntu+1 , guess it's a bug, no idea if it's reported, you should look in launchpad
<baizon> didnt found a report yet
<baizon> Sysi: and LXMenuEditor ?
<bazhang> it's #ubuntu+1 for all versions of ubuntu
<bazhang> ie 12.10 xubuntu kubuntu etc
<Sysi> baizon: didn't bother to try
<baizon> ok
<recon_lap> baizon: at least file the report.
<baizon> xfce should get a own menu editor :)
<Sysi> I think somebody was working on it, dunno what happened
<drc> alacarte worked perfectly (for me, and I heavily modify the menus) in 12.04...wonder what happened in 12.10?
<baizon> drc: xfce 4.10 happend ;)
<drc> hehe...to be honest, I like 4.6 :)
<drc> The only ting I liked better in 4.8 was the drag and drop icons in the panel.
<italomaia> Hey folks, anyone know how to burn larger files with xfburn?
<italomaia> I'm getting a iso9600 error ere
<italomaia> *here
<xubuntu965> yawns
<asarch> Hi!
<asarch> I've found the solution to the GRUB bug
<asarch> 1. Umount the root partition
<asarch> 2. mkdir /tmp/root
<asarch> 3. mount /dev/root /tmp/root
<asarch> 4. cd /tmp/root
<asarch> 5. mount -t proc none proc
<asarch> 6. mount -o bind /dev dev
<asarch> 7. mount -o bind /dev/pts dev/pts
<asarch> 8. chroot . /bin/bash
<asarch> grub-setup /dev/root
<asarch> 10. update-grub
<asarch> 11. reboot
<asarch> And voila!
<asarch> From our friendly neighbors, the Gentoo people
<baizon> what grub bug?
<recon_lap> good for you, guess you found a kernel jokey :)
<elf__> hello
<elf__> Is there anyone here?
<elf__> where the hell are you
<martinphone> admins use firewalls to block incoming mail right?
<martinphone> admins use firewalls to block incoming mail, right?
<pleia2> martinphone: you might want to ask that kind of thing in #ubuntu-server
<martinphone> ok
<pleia2> but sure, firewalls can be used to block many things, including email ports
#xubuntu 2012-10-09
<xubuntu731> Hi! I'm trying to do a multi-monitor setup on a fresh install, but I'm confused as to which driver I should use.  Four options I'm given are version 173, version 173-updates, version current [recommended], and version current-updates.  Any suggestions?
<fireseed64> Hello, xubuntu noob here, I need some help...
<Guido1> hello, i have a queation about gmusicbrowser.  where can i finde the volume regulation in the gmusicbrowser standard design?
<lepirat> Hi gents
<lepirat> I'm happy to see people interested in XUbuntu, I'm new in this wonder world :)
<lepirat> Gents
<lepirat> I have a question, I was hoping to find a solution in this amazing channel
<lepirat> I'm working on xubuntu started like 1 week
<lepirat> Actually, I'm new at ubuntu world in general
<bazhang> whats the actual question
<lepirat> Question is : How can I install xubuntu on ( RAID1 ) machine and LVMs
<lepirat> ?
<lepirat> I need to install LVM on top of RAID 1
<lepirat> RAID 1 is Hardware Raid not Software
<lepirat> best regards
<Sysi> you can use LVM when installing with alternate disk
<lepirat> Scenario is : I have a machine with two HDDs, I made them RAID 1 ( Mirroring ) .. Now I need to Install xubuntu using LVMs on this machine
<lepirat> ?
<Sysi> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Sysi> hardware raid shouldn't affect operating system
<lepirat> thanks guys, I took this article for example
<lepirat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782296
<lepirat> It shows every thing perfect BUT
<lepirat> It's not RAIDed
<lepirat> When I made RAID 1 ( Hardware )
<lepirat> I did this lovely command ( sudo fdisk -l )
<lepirat> it shows me /dev/sda
<Sysi> xubuntu doesn't know you have hardware raid
<Sysi> it should just work
<lepirat> no I suppose it knows that I have HW RAID
<lepirat> because there is one more partition
<lepirat> it's : /dev/mapper/isw_cffeiahdid_volume0
<lepirat> I don't know if it
<lepirat> if it's generated because of RAID 1 ( Hardware )
<lepirat> if it's true
<lepirat> then hoe can I make partitions and LVMs
<lepirat> shall I take this it's : /dev/mapper/isw_cffeiahdid_volume0
<lepirat> or the original /dev/sda
<lepirat> or /dev/sdb
<lepirat> any idea ?
<lepirat> I've been suffering from this more than 1 week, I don't know what to do ?
<recon_lap> lepirat: dont seem to be many raid people here, maybe asking on one of the server channels ?
<lepirat> I tried to deal direct with sda
<lepirat> but won't work
<lepirat> any partition I create in sda
<lepirat> it will duplicated in sdb
<lepirat> after I reboot the system
<lepirat> so, here comes the LVM problem
<recon_lap> lepirat: I would think that hardware RAID should just show to the OS as one drive?
<lepirat> I need to install LVM on existing of RAID
<lepirat> on Top of RAID
<koegs> lepirat: what hardware raid controller do you use?
<lepirat> recon_lap thanks for replay
<lepirat> Kindly, where is the server channel
<recon_lap> lepirat: would think you'll find all the raid experts in #ubuntu-server
<Sysi> lepirat: I guess you need to use that /dev/mapper drive
<lepirat> koegs : I not sure, but I have IBM Machine think Station
<koegs> so maybe just a crappy fake-raid controller instead of a real hardware raid controller :)
<lepirat> I don't know, maybe .. anyway
<lepirat> thanks guys for your help
<lepirat> much appreciated
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lepirat> see you on server channel
<koegs> but i would not recommend using ubuntu on a onboard fakeraid-controller
<lepirat> koegs
<lepirat> that's really interesting
<lepirat> what if I clear this RAID1
<lepirat> and make a software RAID, which I don't know how by the way .. it might work .. am I right ?
<lepirat> sysi, thanks for replay .. but I did try it it wouldn't work iether
<koegs> lepirat: do you also have a windows-installation on the harddrive? because clearing the raid1 might lose the windows-installation
<lepirat> no I don't
<koegs> then you can delete the fakeraid
<lepirat> koegs : how can I do it, besides can you send me again the server forum, I lost a connection, I was having a conversation there .. please thanks
<lepirat> guys ?
<lepirat> koegs ? are you still there ?
<koegs> lepirat: you have to read the manual of your workstation, if you want to know how to delete the bios fakeraid
<recon_lap> lepirat: was #ubuntu-server
<lepirat> thanks amigos :)
<bonno> hello .. why in xubuntu 12.04 there isnt any option in the settings manager for the mouse-speed ?
<bonno> as there was in 11.04
<GridCube> there is
<GridCube> i just checked
<bonno> where?
<bonno> i cant find it :/
<GridCube> on mouse and touchpad menu on the settings manager
<baizon> bonno: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/mouse
<bonno> yeah.. nothing changes though
<GridCube> thats another problem then
<bonno> i had to change the device choise.. now it works
<GridCube> :P
<recon_lap> bug for launchpad?
<bonno> something else.. how can i configure thunar or something else.. so when i open 2 diferrent file-windows i get 1 icon in the xfce panel-dock?
<bonno> recon_lap: i dont know
<holstein> bonno: you want seperate icons for different running instances of thunar?.. i would look in the settings for the panel app that shows the running apps
<holstein> probably something about "group similar tasks"
<bonno> found it.. thanks a lot
<baizon> there is a option to group windows
<bonno> yeah.. found it..thanks very much.. xubuntu is  awesome
<baizon> :)
<GridCube> and 12.10 will be even better with xfce 4.10 :D
<bonno> cant believe how could i use windows for 1 year
<bonno> :P
<baizon> xfce 4.10 is aweseome :)
<baizon> spread the word!
<bonno> i do
<bonno> hmm i have xfce 4.8 actually
<GridCube> :P yep
<GridCube> you have xubuntu 12.04
<bonno> yep.. if only.. is there anyway that i could create a live usb OS ?
<GridCube> !untebootin
<GridCube> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GridCube> lol
<koegs> he already left
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :P well
<GridCube> lag
<Unit193> In the eyes?
<GridCube> no, in the interwebs
<silent-prayer> greetings everyone, newbie seeking for help here, someone willing to give a helping hand?
<baizon> !ask | silent-prayer
<ubottu> silent-prayer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<recon_lap> silent-prayer: hi, best to just ask
<silent-prayer> been using xubuntu 12.04, hve this
<silent-prayer> sorry, enter pressed accidentally; again, been using xubuntu 12.04, have this old hard disk w/ win xp on it, attached it as slave, however the pc boot xubuntu automatically , can i somehow get to have a boot option at the beginning, so that i can also use xp alongside xubuntu...?
<GridCube> silent-prayer, run sudo update-grub
<GridCube> it should detect the windows boot stage and add it to the grub list
<silent-prayer> aw thanks, just done it, and it found win xp pro on '/dev/sdb1', sorry for the trouble, as i said noob here :) now im off to try it, thx again
<john_rambo> I am downloading the iso atm.  Does the default installation include Bluetooth tools ?
<baizon> john_rambo: yes
<john_rambo> baizon, Okay/Thanks
<polden> hi! does anybody speak russian?
<bazhang> !ru | polden
<ubottu> polden: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<polden> thx
<home> hey guys
<home> how do I remotely control my xubuntu system?
<home> I am already suing ssh, but its a hassle
<Unit193> Hassle?
<home> yeah
<home> I want to know how to use vnc or something to control my xubuntu box
<Unit193> Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH ?
<home> No
<David-A> home: have you tried "ssh -Y ..." ? then you can start graphical programs remote and see their windows locally.
<home> Cool
<recon_lap> does xubuntu have a remote desktop?
<David-A> recon_lap: yes, default client is Vinagre. can use ssh and vnc. there are others too, e.g remmina and a lot of packages with "vnc"+"viewer" in their names.
#xubuntu 2012-10-10
<tech1> with xfce how do i enable and disable antialiasing with a command? and also change gui theme with a command
<tech1> need to put these in scripts as different programs i use look awful with some themes
<lucas> w
<slash0mega> ok this is irritating me really badly. I had to reinstall my flash drive version yet again due to it braking somehow, but now, "chmod x- filename" is not working to set as exicutable.... please help
<pleia2> slash0mega: your command is a bit mixed up there, are you trying to add or remove the executable bit from the filename?
<pleia2> it's either chmod +x or -x (not x-)
<slash0mega> add, so i can run it
<pleia2> chmod +x filename
<slash0mega> well, i have been using -x, just got my keys switched here
<pleia2> -x removes it
<slash0mega> oy, thank you,
<pleia2> welcome :)
<slash0mega> it worked, thanks again :D
<pleia2> sure
<Tengu_> Hello, would anyone know how to bring the login prompt back on Ubuntu Studio? I originally set it up for automatic login, but that is no longer desired.
<Unit193> What login manager?  Lightdm or GDM?   If it is lightdm, /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf will have it.
<Tengu_> It would seem so, would I change "autologin-user=madadmin" to "autologin-user=false"?
<Unit193> Just comment it out with a #
<Tengu_> It's claiming to be read only and "You are not the owner, so you cannot change these permissions." Would there be a way to still edit this? I am using an administrator account.
<Unit193> What program are you using?  If it is a gui one, open from the terminal like  gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf   or  sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Tengu_> Cheers, the first one worked.
<Tengu_> Well, only one way to test. Thanks for the help so far.
<Tengu_> Cheers, that worked. You wouldn't happen to know how to turn off the list of users and disable guest users as well?
<Unit193> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ has part of that.
<CellTech> Chromium will not seek/load flash plug in
<Tengu_> What was the command again for gedit to edit a read only file?
<Sysi> gksudo gedit
<Sysi> (if it's not "read only", but owned by root)
<CellTech> still seeking chromium assistance
<Sysi> CellTech: try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<Sysi> actually it would probably be better to use ln -s instead of cp
<CellTech> Yeah the no free says no such directory or download
<livingdaylight> greetings
<livingdaylight> my FF got updated and now flash is broken. when go to youtube, etc, reads "missing plugins"
<Mathias> tried updating flash?
<livingdaylight> why doesn't system updater do it for me - if it updates ff why break it?
<livingdaylight> Azelphur: can you help?
<baizon> triplepolar: well my flash is gone too :)
<triplepolar> baizon: that sux
<baizon> triplepolar: didnt had time to check it
<baizon> but try to reinstall falsh
<baizon> *flash
<triplepolar> falsh lol
<triplepolar> falsh in german means "wrong"
<triplepolar> or "fail"
<baizon> =)
<triplepolar> man, this is so bogus
<baizon> triplepolar: try... http://askubuntu.com/questions/196017/adobe-flash-player-is-not-working-in-12-04
<triplepolar> how do I reinstall?
<baizon> triplepolar: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<triplepolar> that Flash Aid worked - thx
<baizon> ok
<triplepolar> I don't know whether that is system wide now or just for FF
<triplepolar> basically, looks like there is a newer flash version available - the last one for Linux - which the FF update required without bringing it in. In other words the FF update broke my flash as it wasn't compatible with the older version, yet didn't install the newer available one either.
<triplepolar> DAS IST BAD
<Guest46007> h every one
<Guest46007> someone can help me with a remote desktop??
<bazhang> help with what
<bazhang> Guest46007, why are you crossposting? I was helping you here
<Guest46007> i'm wan to connect by remote desktop to the laptop of my girlfriend, we have xubuntu 11.10, but I put the IP number, but it can't connect, I google it, but i can't find a solution
<Guest46007> when i configure the protocol, i chosse all options, but don't give the IP address
<Guest46007> "let other user control my desktop" don't give me the ip number
<Guest46007> do you know why is it?
<Guest46007> someone can help me with a remote desktop??
<baizon> !ask | Guest46007
<ubottu> Guest46007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest46007> sorry
<baizon> Guest46007: have you tried this? http://www.ehow.com/how_6980234_enable-xubuntu-remote-desktop.html
<baizon> Guest46007: or this http://askubuntu.com/questions/71309/how-do-i-enable-remote-desktop-connection-on-xubuntu-11-10
<Guest46007> yes, I tried both, but it dosn't work, when I go to vino-preferences, and choose that other people control my desktop doesn't give me the IP number
<baizon> what message do you get when you enable "allow ohter users to control your desktop"?
<Guest46007> nothing, don't do nothing, then I close it, open the viewer, tried to connect and say that that the connection is closed
<baizon> Guest46007: well what ip did you entered ?
<baizon> do you know the ip of the server?
<baizon> is the rdp server running?
<Guest46007> i search my ip on "www.cualesmiip.com"
<Guest46007> i'm not shure if the rdp server is runnig, i install it
<baizon> you can get in when you click on "connection information" (network manager)
<baizon> Guest46007: open terminal and write: netstat -nl | grep 5900
<Guest46007> yes, but this ip it's diferent that the web page give it to me
<baizon> if you get something the server is running
<baizon> Guest46007: then you have an external and internal network
<Guest46007> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5900            0.0.0.0:*               ESCUCHAR
<Guest46007> tcp6       0      0 :::5900                 :::*                    ESCUCHAR
<baizon> and then a firewall between them
<Guest46007> so the server is running, right?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> your both in the same network?
<Guest46007> i tried again, now it's work
<baizon> nice :)
<Guest46007> could be the server i think
<Guest46007> thanks you so much for your help
<baizon> np
<ner0x> Does apache2 come preinstalled for xubuntu? On a new setup I mean?
<Pici> ner0x: no.
<ner0x> Pici: I wonder what installed it then. Very odd.
<ner0x> Pici: git-web
<Pici> ner0x: that sounds like a likely candidate
<ner0x> Pici: Just did an uninstall on apache2 and it became "broken". Fair enough.
<martinphone> is the command for chromium --> chromium start?
<TheSheep> chromium-browser
<TheSheep> that's because there is also a video game by the same name
<martinphone> a, is it a good one?
<xubuntu888> xubuntu doesnt finalyse install i'wait 10 minutes ?
<xubuntu888> is it normal ?
<recon_lap> xubuntu888: not normaly
<xubuntu888> what can i do  ?
<recon_lap> xubuntu888: you should normally see something happening? is anything happening?
<recon_lap> xubuntu888: and did you try boot to a live session without install ? did it manage to boot to the live session?
<xubuntu888> yes i try before and the decide to install i am now in live cession
<xubuntu888> i have on screan the xubuntu information page open and wait
<xubuntu888> ok thanks i try to reinstall
<recon_lap> xubuntu888: so you stopped the install before it finished?
<xubuntu888> no
<xubuntu888> ok i stop the install and reinstall it
<xubuntu888> i thing i forgot in partion the boot /
<xubuntu888> the flag
<recon_lap> xubuntu888: well, give it another go, we here if you get stuck again
<xubuntu821> hi!
<xubuntu821> I've a problem with xubuntu ...
<recon_lap> !hi | xubuntu821
<ubottu> xubuntu821: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu821> thanks
<xubuntu821> the problem with title bare
<xubuntu821> bar
<xubuntu821> I can't to enlarge the title bar
<xubuntu821> only caraters
<xubuntu821> only the character of the title
<recon_lap> xubuntu821:  funny, I have that problem to :)
<xubuntu821> u risolve it?
<recon_lap> xubuntu821: no, I just live with it, maybe someone else knows a solution.
<xubuntu821> Is there a forum for xubuntu problems?
<Sysi> xubuntu821: use different theme
<Sysi> titlebar height is harcoded into themes
<recon_lap> xubuntu821: this is the xubuntu irc channel for problems by the way
<xubuntu821> in ubuntu when you enlarge character title too
<recon_lap> with xubuntu that is.
<Sysi> different window manager
<xubuntu821> i try....
<Sysi> ubuntuforums should have a section for xubuntu
<recon_lap> xubuntu821: seems that the answer is to change the title height value in the theme that you are using in your window manager
<xubuntu821> where I found this value?
<recon_lap> xubuntu821: I'm looking
<Sysi> hint: it's the height of pixmaps in the theme folder if I'm not badly mistaken
<Sysi> some themes maybe could have something in themerc
<recon_lap> xubuntu821: ok the themes are in /usr/share/themes , keeps looking
<recon_lap> ls
<xubuntu821> folder : usr/share?
<recon_lap> xubuntu821: there is no graphically way to set this, so we have to find the correct place in the correct file to make the change
<xubuntu821> The fact that this pc with xubuntu uses my mother that we see very little she is 75 years old
<Sysi> recon_lap: or the twenty files
<recon_lap> xubuntu821: have you look at adding a magnifying glass?
<xubuntu821> no because she looks only 2/3 web portals and I set the browser enlarging. The only problem and find the controls in the window title bar
<martinphone> does any of you use sap.ecc?
<the3giron> some italians op?
<Pici> the3giron: What?
<the3giron> someone who speaks italian? XD
<Pici> the3giron: try #ubuntu-it
<the3giron> thank you
<rrttii> hello, i am having trouble getting to the default xfce log in screen, after a graphics drive installation from Additional Drivers. I am having to log in via CTRL
<rrttii> command line, and using startx
<TheSheep> the logs are in /var/logs/, you can display them with the less command in terminal
<TheSheep> /var/log/ sorry
<recon_lap> rrttii: you try remove the graphics driver?
<rrttii> recon_lap, not yet, just updating as recommended. if i uninstall, then i will be stuck with 800x600, the same drivers work perfectly fine on linux mint :(
<rrttii> running updates from update manager, to see if this fixes anything
<rrttii> right time for a restart and see if it made any differene
<rrttii> difference*
<rrttii> no change after restart, gfx obviously working, as i am on it now, after manually logging in and using startx. the splash screen shows, then disappears, then just a flashing cursor top left hand corner
<holstein> rrttii: i would be interested in what kernel mint was using when it supported the hardware
<rrttii> hmm, not too sure, but was on linux mint 13 mate
<recon_lap> would it be true that setting nomodeset just disables the graphics driver?
<rrttii> im just confused how if i log in via command line and use startx, its perfectly fine. but i cannot get to the gui login screen when machine first powers on, and have to revert to command line, this is a clean install, and only happened since additional driver install
<recon_lap> rrttii: not sure, but this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<tete> hello, anyone experienced with xrandr?
<holstein> i use arandr sometimes
<ochosi> you can hopefully use the xfce-display-dialog soon :)
<tete> holstein: the gui program? is very easy but it is impossible to set the external on the left of the main!
<ochosi> tete: it's easy with xrandr
<recon_lap> tete: thats how i've mine set up
<ochosi> tete: could you do an "xrandr -q" and pastebin the output please?
<tete> ochosi: i been fighting with xrandr but i can set the primary monitor property
<ochosi> tete: what would you set that for?
<tete> "xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of LVDS1" puts the external on the right, when it is in the elft
<tete> if i set "xrandr --output VGA1 --left-of LVDS1" it sets the external monitor as the primary
<rrttii> thanks recon_lap will give that a look now
<tete> LVDS1 is the laptop monitor, and VGA1 is external monitor, phisically VGA1 is on the left
<ochosi> tete: ok, i guess you're mainly talking about the panel, right?
<tete> ochosi: did not get what you ask
<ochosi> tete: well, setting the primary screen usually means for people that the panel would appear on that screen
<tete> ochosi: oh yes! the  problem i have now is to set the primary screen
<ochosi> tete: ok, in that respect i have to disappoint you: the xfce panel doesn't respect the primary-monitor-property of xrandr yet
<tete> ochosi: i get in on the left monitor, when i want it in the monitor of the right (center)
<ochosi> tete: so you'll have to manually move your panel back to your internal monitor. it's not hard though, just edit and drag....
<rrttii> recon_lap, that made no difference unfortunately :(
<recon_lap> rrttii: o well :(
<tete> ochosi: oh.. what a bummer, the closest i am is setting "xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of LVDS1" but i have to move the mouse on the right to go to the left monitor
<knome> tete, --left-of?
<ochosi> tete: just move the panel, "primary" doesn't mean much more than this usually
<tete> knome: it i put --left-of, the panel goes to the external monitor
<knome> oh right, panel stuff. yeah, as ochosi said, just move the panel :)
<ochosi> i already talked to the panel devs and probably we'll get it implemented for 4.12, but it'll take a while before that lands in xubuntu
<tete> the panel to other monitor?
<ochosi> maybe 13.10
<toaster_> software center crashes when i try to install google earth 32bit .deb
<recon_lap> there are some bugs as far as i can see, if you maximize a window it will go behind a vertical panel
<recon_lap> but maybe i'v it setup wrong
<tete> ochosi: so bad, will wait then... i almost got it, the only issue now is that i have to move the move to right to go the monitor is in the left.. i think i may get acostumed
<ochosi> tete: so you really don't want to manually move the panel?
<tete> ochosi: how can i do that?
<rrttii> its the cedar trail drm driver in dkms format, that seems to be causing the issue, when removed, i get the log in screen perfectly fine, but my resolution suffers..
<ochosi> tete: right-click the panel > panel properties > untick "lock panel", then click-and-drag to move the panel
<ochosi> tete: then lock it again and close the dialog. done.
<toaster_> has any one else had trouble installing google earth 32bit stable on the updated Ubuntu Software Center?
<tete> ochosi: oh thanks!! one last question before getting crazy, if move the panel, and then the monitor where they are present is not plugged anymore.. they get back to the other monitor?
<tete> ochosi: or maybe get them back with xfce4-settings-manager
<ochosi> tete: yes, that should work. but the next time you connect that external monitor, you might have to move it again
<ochosi> tete: but you can try a trick and save you panel-settings-file and then just restore it (with a script)
<tete> ochosi: ok, later i will investigate the trick you mention, thanks much!
<recon_lap> tete: I'v found that if you unplug the monitor the panels will switch back, but will not change size. can make them unuseable
<tete> recon_lap: luckyly both monitor have the same resolution
<tete> lets see what happen
<ochosi> tete: no problem :) (look in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/.. for the panel.xml file)
<tete> when i unplug, half of the panel dissapears, like it goes the width of two monitors haha anyway i will do ochosi said of restoring the config profile, been very helpful :)
#xubuntu 2012-10-11
<Nico92> Why can I not log in as my self when booting up now?
<recon_lap> your having an identity crises?  :P
<Nico92> When I log in with the correct password I get a half second black screen and then a small amount of text then black screen again then log in page again
<recon_lap> Nico92: have you tried login from a terminal window
<Nico92> Ill try that right now
<recon_lap> Nico92: it's ctrl+alt+f1 i think
<dmourgueth> hello to all, someone know why I can't use Xubuntu 12.04 LTS? I'm using 11.10, but wen I try with 12.04 of xubuntu, ubuntu, and linux mint 13 doesn't work on my laptop, it is by the kernel? my laptop is too for it? someone konws?
<recon_lap> dmourgueth: you getting a black screen?
<GridCube> dmourgueth, we need more details to give you an answer to that
<dmourgueth> yes, I start from the live cd, but it start but no one start, even if I upgrade 11.10 to 12.04, the same happen, it doesn't start
<dmourgueth> the procesor stop to load, but I only have a black screen
<recon_lap> dmourgueth: maybe setting nomodeset as a boot option might work http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation , not sure but seemed to be a common solution for a lot of people with proprietary graphic driver issues
<tete> anyone know if when using dual monitor, can i have a taskbar for each screen?
<koegs> yes, you can
<GridCube> tete, yes
<tete> koegs, gridcube: !! how!
<dmourgueth> rencon_lap, so the problem is that my graphic card is too old (I have a compaq presario v2000 with Radeon HD 200M), and its't recognice by the kernel, rigth?
<tete> i added a panel with "windows button" but now the list is duplicated in both monitors, not independient
<recon_lap> dmourgueth: really need more information
<dmourgueth> ok, I'll try it, thanks so much for your help
<tete> maybe xfce4 with awesome?
<koegs> tete: you need to uncheck the second box from the bottom http://www.simbuerger.eu/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/xfce07.png
<GridCube> tete, on the windows button configuration make it to show only the current desktop items
<tete> koegs  / GridCube : oh, easier that i though! ok, done. thanks!
<markyb86> hello. I was wondering how hard it would be to update to gimp 2.8? if possible in 12.04?
<markyb86> oops i closed pidgin did someone post to me
<tete> hey, i am installing xfce 4.10, anyone got issues? is recommended?
<tete> said nothing, i already had 4.8
<markyb86> i only have 4.8 too
<Unit193> Xubuntu 12.10 will have Xfce 4.10
<tete> not LTS sadly
<newuser> Hi
<newuser> I don't speak english
<newuser> alguien habla español?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<apm1> i recently edited my "grub.conf " to login into a cli session but that failed any other way i can boot into a cli only non x environment :) ?
<apm1> TheSheep, any clue ?
<apm1> hmmm, sony many wm-de but all bloats for my needs :p
<apm1> *so many
<moetunes> apm1: you want just a cli everytime?
<apm1> yup
<moetunes> or a light window manager?
<apm1> no cli is enough
<apm1> i have tried ratpoison and stuff like that :p , no good :(
<moetunes> add a 3 to the end of the kernel line - you can do that from grub
<apm1> in grub.conf ?
<moetunes> or from the grub menu
<apm1> grub menu how ?
<moetunes> select the kernel you want to boot and press   e
<moetunes> arrow down to the kernel line and press   e
<apm1> ok
<apm1> but what's with the 3 ?
<moetunes>  add a 3 to the end and press   enter
<moetunes> the init level - 5 is default and X
<apm1> init level ?
<apm1> ok so i have to replace 5 with 3 ?
<moetunes> no - there will be no number there - add 3
<apm1> then why did you ever mention init level ?
<moetunes> you asked " but what's with the 3 ?"
<apm1> my point is "i don't know what is init level ?"
<apm1> if it isn't something i can screw up by adding 3 then i don't care about it :)
<apm1> moetunes, well then i am gonna reboot now , thanks :)
<moetunes> I had to check
<moetunes> I hope he comes back
<ChesterX> hey everybody, i was wondering: will Xubuntu 12.10 be release at the same time as ubuntu 12.10 (on the 18th)?
<moetunes> then or close to it
<apm1> moetunes, that didn't work :(
<moetunes> I was checking things as you left
<apm1> moetunes, and ?
<moetunes> init levels 2-5 do the same thing - I'd change to a minimal install
<moetunes> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<apm1> moetunes,  i don't have the bandwidth to do a net-install :(
<moetunes> maybe try uninstalling lightdm
<apm1> ok
<Nicolas_> Hello forum
<Nicolas_> Does any one would help me, I'm new to XUbuntu or Ubuntu in general I'm shifting to it.
<Nicolas_> I have many question, I'll be pleased.
<Nicolas_> How can I install XUbuntu using RAID then LVM
<Nicolas_> Using Installer itself not command
<Nicolas_> is that possile ?
<Nicolas_> possible
<TheSheep> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Nicolas_> thanks guys replay
<Nicolas_> Yes, I'm trying to RAID 1 ( mirror ) my HDDs and then make LVMs on top of them, except boot partition of course.
<Nicolas_> you may found my questions or comments are silly but honestly, I'm on front of Ubuntu door, I didn't enter this lovely world
<Nicolas_> yet
<recon_lap> Nicolas_: thats ok, but remember that most people here are doing other things as well, so if you get short answers or replies take forever thats not people being rude.
<recon_lap> hi ! Nicolas_
<recon_lap> !hi | Nicolas_
<ubottu> Nicolas_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Nicolas_> I'm just saying .. Many thanks gents .. much appreciated ..
<xubuntu960> hello everyone :)
<john_rambo> hi
<xubuntu960> installing xubuntu on virtual box VM, great to have chat during install :P
<GridCube> :)
<baizon> i didnt know thats even possible? :D
<GridCube> :P thats posible on all linux livecds, xubuntu just makes it public
<ner0x> Just started using Xubuntu, gotta say, I love it.
<GridCube> :D awesome join #xubuntu-offtopic to random chatter about it :D
<ner0x> General questions about the OS and interface may be asked here, correct?
<Papa-Smurf> Hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Papa-Smurf> Is there any bug with VinoVNC and Ubuntu?
<Papa-Smurf> i have correctly installed VinoVNC ser in Xubuntu and when i try to connect i just get a black screen
<GridCube> never used it, but i wonder if you have a) good conectivity and b) a vnc server runing on the destiny machine
<Papa-Smurf> i think it is because of my NVIDIA drivers
<Papa-Smurf> do you know how i can disable
<ner0x> Are there any serious differences in chromium vs google-chrome-stable ?
<GridCube> no idea
<hipparchia> hi
<recon_lap> !hi | hipparchia
<ubottu> hipparchia: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<hipparchia> hi recon_lap :)
<hipparchia> and thanks to the bot
<hipparchia> I still have the same problem as the other day
<hipparchia> sometimes not always, when I start on xubuntu 12.04 I have a black screen and that does not boot
<baizon> hipparchia: you have an ati video card?
<hipparchia> I tried many things, boot repair and so on, I checked about the graphic card
<recon_lap> hipparchia: is this every second time?
<hipparchia> yes I do I have an ATI video card
<baizon> hipparchia: ist a plymouth kms problem
<hipparchia> not every second time, it can go very wel for a few days then it happens again
<baizon> sec
<baizon> hipparchia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2066477
<hipparchia> sorry baizon I am a poor noob girl hat is a plymouth kms ?
<hipparchia> ty baizon, I go and see
<baizon> hipparchia: read the thread, there is a sollution :)
<hipparchia> many thanks
<baizon> no problem
<hipparchia> something seems strange to me
<hipparchia> is :   ls /var/log/Xorg.*  a right line ?
<hipparchia> I don't understand the. and the * at the end
<recon_lap> hipparchia: yes, that should work. are you having a problem with it?
<recon_lap> hipparchia: the "*" is a wild card , it means any file
<baizon> hipparchia: just follow the post of pqwoerituytrueiwoq
<hipparchia> I got this : /var/log/Xorg.0.log  /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<baizon> hipparchia: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<baizon> the other file is just a old one :)
<hipparchia> so what does it mean ?
<recon_lap> hipparchia: "ls" means list files, "/var/log/" is a directory on your hard drive, and "Xorg.*" means any file starting with "Xorg."
<hipparchia> yes that's ok
<hipparchia> but does /var/log/Xorg.0.log  /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old means all is correct or that something is wrong ?
<recon_lap> hipparchia: no, they are just the log files from Xorg, Xorg is the program that handles your display.
<hipparchia> ok
<hipparchia> so that does not show me where the problem is...
<recon_lap> hipparchia: well, you should look in the logs to see if Xorg left you any messages as to why it stayed black :)
<hipparchia> ok so I must open the /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<recon_lap> hipparchia: naa, just skip to the next post by pqwoerituytrueiwoq , he gives a solution that we hope will fix the problem.
<hipparchia> ok thanks
<hipparchia> =-O I will take time to understand what the pqwoerituytrueiwoq post says.
<hipparchia> I am not only noob am also french so I try to make sure to understand
<hipparchia> anyway, guys, thanks for helping me that's very kind from you
<recon_lap> hipparchia: do you know what resolution your screen is?
<hipparchia> it is 1024x600
<recon_lap> hipparchia: type "xrandr" and see what it says
<hipparchia> in a console ?
<recon_lap> yep
<recon_lap> 1024X600 just looks wrong to me
<hipparchia> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 600, maximum 8192 x 8192
<hipparchia> LVDS connected 1024x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 220mm x 129mm
<hipparchia>    1024x600       60.0*+
<hipparchia>    800x600        59.9
<hipparchia>    848x480        59.7
<hipparchia>    720x480        59.7
<hipparchia>    640x480        59.4
<hipparchia> HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<hipparchia> VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<recon_lap> never mind, it's 1024X600
<hipparchia> :)
<hipparchia> I have an eeepc seashell series
<GridCube> !pastebin | hipparchia
<ubottu> hipparchia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<recon_lap> hipparchia: so enter sudo sh -c "echo FRAMEBUFFER=y > /etc/initramfs-tools/modules" in terminal
<recon_lap> then sudo sh -c "echo scroll=y >> /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash"
<hipparchia> done :)
<recon_lap> hipparchia: then gksu leafpad /etc/default/grub
<hipparchia> done
<hipparchia> it opened grub
<recon_lap> hipparchia: now carfully edit that file and add the same as pqwoerituytrueiwoq, but enter your resolution
<hipparchia> that's the point where I think I can fail
<recon_lap> find the line that starts with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<hipparchia> yes I saw he added many thinks after this line
<recon_lap> hipparchia: he only added two other lines
<hipparchia> he added this : nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1366x768-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<recon_lap> change line to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1024x600-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<hipparchia> that I DO fear...
<recon_lap> hipparchia: do a save as before you change anything, add a .old to the file
<hipparchia> sorry tooo much complicated for me
<hipparchia> I prefer not to take any risk
<recon_lap> hipparchia: thats ok :)
<GridCube> what seems to be the problem?
<baizon> GridCube: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2066477
<hipparchia> thanks all
<recon_lap> just hope the setting we already done have not broken it
<hipparchia> you mean the two lines I typed before opening grub ?
<recon_lap> hipparchia: yep
<hipparchia> this one  : sudo sh -c "echo FRAMEBUFFER=y > /etc/initramfs-tools/modules"
<hipparchia> and this one : sudo sh -c "echo scroll=y >> /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash"
<hipparchia> ???
<hipparchia> what is the risk ?
<recon_lap> yep, they set things in configuration files , wont take effect till next boot
<hipparchia> I try a new boot
<hipparchia> see you son perhaps
<hipparchia> :)
<hipparchia> or before rebooting must I change anything ?
<recon_lap> hipparchia: why not just finish :)
<recon_lap> hipparchia: you can undo those changes, but you'll just have to open those files and remove the lines you added
<xubuntustan> hi i have trouble getting my usb bluetooth working
<hipparchia> ooops
<GridCube> xubuntustan, define problems, and define working
<GridCube> s/problems/trouble/
<recon_lap> hipparchia: or maybe they'll have no effect and you can just reboot, dont know till you try it
<hipparchia> LOL
<recon_lap> hipparchia: do you have another computer you can use irc on?
<hipparchia> anyway undoing those files, I woud be unable
<hipparchia> no other computer, just a poor girl with only one lil eeepc...
<GridCube> hipparchia, ill teach you how to irc from a tty in 10 seconds if you want
<xubuntustan> i have a logitech adapter and external usb connector, connection is made but audio keeps coming through lap top built in speakers
<hipparchia> what is a tty ?
<GridCube> hipparchia, press ctrl-alt-f1 to 7
<hipparchia> ???
<GridCube> well 7 is the one you are using now
<recon_lap> GridCube: and what does she do when the screen goes black? lol
<GridCube> ctrl-alt-f7
<hipparchia> what is a tty ?
<GridCube> text terminal interface
<GridCube> its like a terminal emulator, just not an emulator and for real
<hipparchia> a console then
<GridCube> sort off
<GridCube> yes
<hipparchia> but why going to irc from that ?
<hipparchia> am on irc without that
<recon_lap> it's what you use when you break you graphics and have to fix it in text only mode :)
<GridCube> because if you cant log into your X's then you can still come here
<hipparchia> how can I reach pidgin from that ?
<GridCube> :P you dont
 * hipparchia is TOTALLY confused
<GridCube> you use another irc program
<hipparchia> I have not
<GridCube> a text bsed one
<GridCube> its easy to install
<hipparchia> I have not
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install irssi
<bazhang> irssi and screen
<GridCube> no screen
<GridCube> irssi is enough
<bazhang> you'll never come back
<GridCube> :P well thats probably true but too confusing for hipparchia
<hipparchia> oh guys I don't understand what you say, this is totally confusing
<GridCube> :) ok listen
<hipparchia> I try
<bazhang> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<GridCube> you are doing something that you are afraid will break your graphical interface, im proposing you to learn how to access an irc server and its channels from a tty, so if that undesirible stage happens you can still come back here and ask what to do next
<hipparchia> the only thing I want to know is what to do if I cannnot reboot and break my graphical inerface
<GridCube> knowing a little about how to move around tty's is VERY helpful
<GridCube> hipparchia, :) thats exactly what im proposing you, if your graphical interface fails you will be forced to use a tty
<hipparchia> if am in this thing you call tty, how can I access to my comp ?
<GridCube> its the same as a desktop, just not graphical
<GridCube> all your stuff is accesible and you can surf the internet and all that things
<hipparchia> would not it be easier to teach how to access the files I changed and erasing the changes ?
<hipparchia> cause I think I would not be able to type lines to access my files
<recon_lap> hipparchia: ctrl-alt-f2 will give you text mode (black screen with login prompt ) ctrl-alt-f7 will bring you back to graphic mode
<GridCube> hipparchia, :) i can teach you easy ways to do that
<hipparchia> would not it be easier to teach me how to access the files I changed and erasing the changes ?
<recon_lap> hipparchia: sure
<GridCube> hipparchia, you are saying you are afraid of not being able to do that
<GridCube> hipparchia, :) its actually really easy.
<hipparchia> I don't know how to do, but would not be easier to tell me how I can erase the changes than to teach me how to deal with installing a text IRC, coming back here and so on ?
<GridCube> as i said, maybe yes, maybe not
<GridCube> if something goes wrong with what we said you should do to erase the changes
<GridCube> what would you do?
<hipparchia> a complete reinstall of my eeepc :(
<GridCube> see
<GridCube> its easier to simply learn how to use irssi :P
<GridCube> but then again, its REALLY easy
<GridCube> you just install irssi now, sudo apt-get install irssi, and then when you are on a tty or a terminal you type irssi, then /server irc.ubuntu.com and then /join #xubuntu
<GridCube> thats all you need to do
<GridCube> as i said 10 seconds
<recon_lap> hipparchia: so write those command down a bit of paper, then press ctrl-alt-f2, login , type those commands in, say hi to use here, if you get stuck just press ctrl-alt-f7 and your destop will reappear
<recon_lap> use/us*
<hipparchia> confusing recon_lap, I don't understand nothing of what you said
<GridCube> hipparchia, you know you have two keys on your keyboard, called control and alt
<GridCube> they are labeled ctrl and alt
<hipparchia> lol am noob but I know that
<GridCube> you also have F keys on top of the keyboard, they are F1 fo F12
<hipparchia> same
<GridCube> press ctrl-alt-F1
<GridCube> and you will go to tty1
<hipparchia> no
<GridCube> press ctrl-alt-F7 and you will come here
<hipparchia> when I did that befoe, ctrl-alt-F1 I only have a WHITE screen, impossible to write anything on
<hipparchia> and I had to reboot
<GridCube> if you had pressed ctrl-alt-f7 you would have came back here
<GridCube> and thats a problem aswel
<GridCube> your buffers are wrong
<hipparchia> when I have login, what do I have to do ?
<GridCube> type your user name
<hipparchia> or password ?
<GridCube> then it ask you the password
<GridCube> it will stay blank and wont show anything wile you type
<GridCube> just like any password on linux terminals
<hipparchia> please if I reboot and graphical breaks
<mec> hey, irssi , took me a couple of goes
<hipparchia> what do I have to do :ctrl alt F1 or ctrl alt F7
<recon_lap> hipparchia: a good tip is when having boot problem if you press shift while booting you get the boot menu
<hipparchia> no
<hipparchia> you must type it BEFORE the boot prob
<GridCube> f1 will send you to tty1, f7 to the first graphical interface, the oneyou are using now
<recon_lap> and mec is my tty2 login :)
<hipparchia> I try guys
<hipparchia> bye
<hipparchia> perhaps in anoher life...
<recon_lap> lol, any bets :)
<mec> exit
<GridCube> /exit
<recon_lap> yep, got it the second time :)
<GridCube> learning how to irssi its a  basic linux survival skill
<GridCube> also installin mc :P
<recon_lap> mc?
<baizon> midnight commander
<GridCube> ^^^
<baizon> its the first thing i install
<recon_lap> is it free?
<baizon> lol
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> ahahaha good one
<recon_lap> damn , thought it was a game :-[
<GridCube> its a tui file manager :P
<baizon> it should be by default installed :)
<GridCube> :P
<hipparchia> hi guys :)
<hipparchia> it is cute from irssi
<hipparchia> you look great from there
<recon_lap> hey, you made it :)
<hipparchia> I did
<hipparchia> the changes of lines did not break anything... for now
<hipparchia> it booted normally
<hipparchia> but i wanted to try this irssi thing I dowloaded
<hipparchia> I am a lil less noob girl now ...
<recon_lap> good, keep that link, when you get tired of black screens you can give it another go :P
<baizon> we are all noobs :)
<hipparchia> ok :)
<recon_lap> if you not careful you'll turn into a geek
<hipparchia> this word is wsidom, baizon  :)
<hipparchia> wisdom
 * hipparchia bows in gassho in front of baizon 
<hipparchia> so you made me change lines somewhere-I-don't-know-here, recon_lap
<hipparchia> but it did not break anything...
<hipparchia> for now :)
<hipparchia> lol many steps on the wisdom path before I become a geek, recon_lap
<recon_lap> in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<hipparchia> anyway, THANK YOU guys
<baizon> np :)
<baizon> see you soon ;)
<hipparchia> see you soon, baizon
<hipparchia> and thanks for taking care a poor noob
<recon_lap> np hipparchia, take care
<hipparchia> :)
<hipparchia> bye for now, guys
<hipparchia> I will come again and cruise around here
<baizon> bye bye
<koegs> the xfce panels are not able to provide functionality like the win7 superbar or the unity launcher? (e.g. task-manager + launcher at the same time)
<recon_lap> koegs: not sure what you mean
<koegs> for example: i have starters in a panel: firefox, terminator, filezilla, etc.
<koegs> if the application is not running, it will start the application, if the application already is running, it will bring the window to the front
<recon_lap> koegs: you can add launchers to your panels that will open apps, and there is a windows buttons applet that will show running program and bring them to the front when clicked
<Sysi> koegs: there's no such plugin afaik, you need to use some dock app
<koegs> yes, but i want it combined
<ner0x> Any reason chromium is chosen over google-chrome-stable?
<Sysi> it's open source
<koegs> Sysi: i know that there are docks, but i do not like them, so i thought if it is possible with xfce itself
<Sysi> hmm, dockbarx may work with xfce
<ner0x> Desktop Behavior: Where do I go to configure the action my OS takes for when I close the laptop lid?
<recon_lap> ner0x: power manager, but it's a bit odd
<ner0x> recon_lap: Please elaborate.
<recon_lap> ner0x: well, the setting sometimes dont take effect till you do a couple of random actions on you computer.
<ner0x> recon_lap: What...? Sounds very odd.
<recon_lap> ner0x: try it and see, maybe you'll have correct behavior
<ner0x> Will do. Thank you.
<ner0x> recon_lap: Well, so far it worked as advertised.
<ryanbrunswick> hey
<ryanbrunswick> any chance i could get some help setting up the nvidia legacy drivers on my dell d800?
<martinphone> I need names of programs similar to evolution but better, am I asking too much?
<Sysi> martinphone: define better
<martinphone> Sysi, good question, better meaning I can use my tormail account with it, a more detailed network connection gui
<ryanbrunswick> anyone?
<martinphone> im trying to use evolution with torsocks, if anyone can help me with the parameters...
<ryanbrunswick> xubuntus icons are all fuzzed out and when i try to install legacy drivers it keeps telling me to kill X after I already did
<martinphone> how do I kill win from the command line?
<martinphone> wine*
<martinphone> kill wine?
<T61user> anyone have any knowledge on mounting sony cameras?
<holstein> T61user: in what way? can you take some media out? like an SD card.. can you just plug it in via USB? ... i would plug it in and just look in the file manager
<T61user> hi holstein: it is a sony cybershot, and it has an SD card
<T61user> I tried to get photos out of it yesterday, and connected it to the laptop via USB.
<holstein> T61user: i would just take the sd card out and put it in my computer
<T61user> the icon showed up, but I couldn't open it to see the files.
<T61user> this laptop lacks an SD card reader
<holstein> T61user: you should report errors you find when it shows up and you click on it
<T61user> Sure.  But I came in here for assistance in mounting this device.  Do you know anything about these issues?
<holstein> T61user: i would click on it in the file manager and report the error you get
<holstein> T61user: that *should* mount it, and doen for me
<holstein> T61user: you'll need to get more specific about what happens.. and you can try mounting the device from the command line
<T61user> well, an icon appears, but nothing happens if I try to explore it.  In other words, your suggestion does not work, because I already tried doing that.
<holstein> T61user: sure.. and in what way doesnt it work?
<holstein> T61user: do you get a message?
<T61user> as I said:  Nothing happens.  No message, nothing.
<holstein> T61user: does the location open and seem blank?
<T61user> I would mention it if there was something.
<T61user> no, it does not open. Double click results in nothing. Right click results in nothing.
<holstein> T61user: cool.. open a terminal with the camera plugged in via USB
<T61user> the SD card works, as it mounts rather easily using Mac
<holstein> keep in mind we are all volunteers and try and remain patient as i troubleshoot with you
<holstein> from the terminal i would run "sudo fdisk -l"
<holstein> i would expect to see the storage hard drive there... the sony device.. the sdcard from there
<holstein> T61user: this does *not* mean its mounted.. just that its "showing up"
<T61user> there is a partition called 'extended'
<T61user> There is nothing labeled Sony
<ner0x> What would the package be for the LGPL of QT4 be?
<holstein> T61user: feel free and paste that output if you'd like help interpretting.. you will see no "sony" label
<holstein> !paste | T61user
<ubottu> T61user: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<T61user> actually,
<T61user> fdisk -l gives me the same output, whether or not the camera is plugged in via USB
<T61user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273837/
<T61user> that's the output
<holstein> T61user: so, the device is not being picked up.. what are you clicking on in the filemanger?
<holstein> T61user: feel free and take a screenshot of what you are clicking on
<holstein> sometimes the camera shows up and you can use it as a webcam
<T61user> an icon shows up on the desktop, titled" 999 MB Filesystem"
<T61user> it is unresponsive
<holstein> T61user: i have a camera... it matters what position the camera settings are in... if its set one way, its a webcam.. the other, it mounts as a device
<T61user> yes, the setting is 'auto'
<holstein> T61user: you might want to just try them all
<holstein> the settings i mean
<holstein> so, /dev/sdb1 is not the camera? thats some usb device or some other hard drive?
<T61user> that has to be the camera
<holstein> T61user: not if you unhook it and its still there.. which is what i thought you said
<T61user> the one labeled /dev/sdb, that is
<T61user> it does not show up when the camera is unplugged
<holstein> i would try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Manually_Mounting
<holstein> if it doesnt work then.. i would try searching the forums for another user with that device
<T61user> ok, I'll take a look at that
<T61user> gotta run, thanks
<holstein> i would try another linux kernel to see if it supports the device any better
<holstein> i find doing that with live CD's the easiest
<T61user> yeah, the issue is that doing that amounts to time consuming trial and error
<T61user> I don't have a lot of time for these things.
<T61user> thank you for the suggestions.  I might be back later.
<holstein> sure... you can ask sony as well
<vacation9> Hi!
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu330> Anyone know how to get audio to work over HDMI?
<recon_lap> xubuntu330: should just work, but you have to set the right output in sound setting
<recon_lap> xubuntu330: but have not used it in xubuntu myself
<ner0x> Is there a way to save all my settings and copy it to a fresh install.
<ner0x> Mainly the shortcut keys.
<xubuntu330> I wish it was that easy :)
<recon_lap> xubuntu330: do you have options in sound setting -> outout devices?
<xubuntu330> Under Output Devices it's listing my Radeon HD 4200 as the device
<xubuntu330> Aloong side port it says HDMI/DisplayPort
<recon_lap> xubuntu330: HDMI/Displayport look correct
<xubuntu330> I'm not quite sure how exactly it should look.
<recon_lap> xubuntu330: opps, go to configuration
<xubuntu330> It says RS880 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4200 Series] Then Profile says Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output
<recon_lap> xubuntu330: try the options, I always ended up trying out a couple before i got the right one :)
<recon_lap> never could remember the correct one
<xubuntu330> Is there an actually options button or options as in whats displayed under my device
<recon_lap>   xubuntu330: bit different than the last time I used it, set the configuration first, then go to output devices
<xubuntu330> I tired every option there. If I play audio the bar moves under output devices but still can't hear anything. I guess I can't hear audio. Bummer
<xubuntu330> Thanks for your time though.
<xubuntu325> Sweet HDMI audio works now. I just restarted computer and it worked.
#xubuntu 2012-10-12
<joe_> Hi. I'm not understanding something about the relationship between emacs, dbus, and sudo. anybody willing and able to help?
<mac29299> hello everyone
<mac29299> i have a little problem with my xubuntu
<mac29299> when i try to upate, it says please insert then xubuntu 12.04 lts precise pangolin, and when i do, it does not detect it. wht should i do?
<bepebe> hello, how can i set a system wide proxy on xubuntu 12.10b2
<baizon> bepebe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<userXuser> hi
<userXuser> hi pepople, just wanted to ask that AMD C60 cpu with inside vga is fully supported by the kernel of xubuntu?
<ochosi> best way of finding out is create a live-cd or live-usb-stick and test it without installing
<ochosi> if the live-system works, the installed one will too
<Frank-man> Hello Guys, is on Xubuntu 12.x any tool to do Expose ?
<ochosi> Frank-man: no
<Frank-man> only with compiz :( ?
<ochosi> Frank-man: theoretically you can try skippy-xd, but i'd rather use compiz personally
<Frank-man> ochosi, thx for info ! :-)
<ochosi> Frank-man: np
<torax> Is it possible to set mouse scrolling speed in xubuntu
<xubuntu648> hello
<SkippersBoss> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pod> I just love Xubuntu! (none of my friends care so I thought I'll tell you guys instead) I'm using it with Plank dock instead of the panel launcher, skippy-xd for expomode and Verve command line application search.
<GridCube> :) congrats pod
<GridCube> if you dont have an actual problem please join #xubuntu-offtopic to random chatter :)
<pod> right, thanks!
<xubuntu601> ciao a tutti
<baizon> ciao
<GridCube> ciao :)
<GridCube> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu601> ok grazie scusate
<xubuntu159> hi all))
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu159> I'm from Russian
<xubuntu159> Russia
<zmisc> Any web developers use Xubuntu as their workstation OS?
<xubuntu159> one minute
<GridCube> !ru | welcome xubuntu159, if you wish:
<ubottu> welcome xubuntu159, if you wish:: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<GridCube> zmisc, probably many
<GridCube> actually ill say lot do
<zmisc> How are you?
<GridCube> zmisc, :) im fine, if you dont have an actual problem please join #xubuntu-offtopic and leave this channel free for those who need help :D
<zmisc> GridCube: I've been a Debian user since 2002 (I've ran stable (ugh!) on my workstations since then, as well as XFCE since 4.0.x) I'd like a selection of more modern software and I haven't run Debian using packages from testing/sid and haven't used any of the apt pinning techniques. I don't really want to abandon Debian and XFCE. But I can't sit on 3 year old software.
<xubuntu159> My english is bad
<zmisc> xubuntu159: #ubuntu-ru
<GridCube> xubuntu159, :) if you want you can go to #ubuntu-ru and asks freely there :D
<GridCube> zmisc, i don't understand your problem :s
<GridCube> xubuntu is really stable and has all the apt-sources that ubuntu does, also it uses the same debs than debian has to install something not in the repos
<zmisc> I'm in a dilemma (I really don't know what choice to make) I know this situation is pretty subjective, but I am really having a difficult time in choosing which route to take.
<zmisc> So basically multiverse is the rest of the packages in Debian'
<GridCube> zmisc, as said, xubuntu will give you a standard paradigm desktop, no unity nor something like that
<GridCube> zmisc, never actually used debian to know that
<zmisc> Multiverse is the rest of the Debian packages (from main/contrib/non-free) that aren't present in universe, etc.
<GridCube> zmisc, the universe on ubuntu is larger and slightly different than the universe on debian, but yes i think its the same
<xubuntu159> will xubuntu for a server that is small site?
<GridCube> yes xubuntu159 :)
<zmisc> I'd recommend just using Ubuntu Server, or Debian though
<zmisc> GridCube: Excellent :) I'm downloading the ISO right now :D
<GridCube> xubuntu159, http://ubuntovod.ru/instructions/web-server-ubuntu-php-mysql.html
<xubuntu159> Thank's:)
<xubuntu159> You from Russia?
<zmisc> xubuntu159 or I?
<GridCube> no, i used google translate :)
<xubuntu159> GridCube, i too :)
<GridCube> zmisc, xubuntu uses the whole universe of ubuntu, thats pretty big, it uses a standard paradigm desktop, not unity or anything like that, so you should feel confortable with it
<pod> Does anyone know how to make a shortcut to open Notes? That is, what command to execute to open Notes
<GridCube> theres tons and tons of soft to choose
<GridCube> pod, notes? or leafpad?
<pod> Notes. the tomboy notes alternative
<GridCube> if you press the "windows" key (also know as meta key or super key) and e, you open the text editor
<GridCube> oh, bind it to a key combination on >Settings >Keyboard >application shortcuts
<pod> do you know what command to run to start it?
<GridCube> i would bet is tomboy
<GridCube> you can open a terminal and try out
<GridCube> xfce4-notes
<pod> Ah, thats what i ment! Thanks!
<GridCube> no problem :)
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> anyoone here familiar with OS4 - ubuntu based xfce distro
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: this is a support channel for xubuntu
<torax> #xubuntu-offtopic is for...well offtopic
<livingdaylight> TheSheep: you hating me? or are you really pedantic?
<livingdaylight> os4 is xubuntu in a way ;)
<bazhang> no its not
<Sysi> what makes it different might be what is your problem
<livingdaylight> bazhang speaks!
<bazhang> livingdaylight, lets try to stay on topic please
<livingdaylight> Sysi: you're unto something there. Indeed it /they use a different launcher which is on the side, which I hoped to be able to move
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: this is like coming into McDonalds and asking about BurgerKing hamburgers, because they are practically the same thing, no?
<TheSheep> but we do encourage you to ry xubuntu, maybe it will solve your problem
<livingdaylight> TheSheep: really?
<TheSheep> tr*
<TheSheep> try*
<livingdaylight> TheSheep: for me its all Linux, particularly ubuntu + xfce... Since, it is essentially ubuntu + xfce, which I believe is what xubuntu is, I just wondered whether anyone here might have come across OS4 and knew something  about their interface
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: you know what? lets pretend you are using xubuntu, describe your problem, and we will try to answer how you would solve it in xubuntu
<livingdaylight> I like OS4 because it has been tweaked to make everything work to its optimum including blue-ray dvd... but, I don't like their interface, no
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: it might not work on whatever you use, but then you can install xubuntu and apply that fix on it :)
<livingdaylight> it works. I just don't like the interface and wondered about configuring it.
<jboogie> hello, just installed xubuntu 12.04, and I'm trying to connect to my home wifi (through a usb adapter) which uses wpa2 and tkip
<jboogie> I input the password, network manager spins but never actually connects
<jboogie> Maybe I have to tell it somewhere that I'm usking tkip?
<jboogie> /etc/network/interfaces maybe? (found someone mentioning it on some forum)
<GridCube> jboogie, you see the network when using the adapter?
<jboogie> GridCube: yes
<GridCube> jboogie, what model is the adapter, you can get it from lsusb
<jboogie> GridCube: realtek rtl8188cus 802.11n
<GridCube> thats what lsusb is saying?
<jboogie> GridCube: not exactly
<jboogie> but that's the model info
<jboogie> can't copy paste unfortunately... I'm on another laptop
<GridCube> jboogie, http://www.r-statistics.com/2011/11/edimax-ew-7811un-usb-wireless-connecting-to-a-network-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<GridCube> should be the same
<GridCube> s/should/might/
<the_dudez0r> Hi, I'm creating a new xsession via "sudo xinit /usr/bin/jwm -- :1" in order to play a game there (quake). The problem is, whatever application I launch from that session, is outputting sound through my laptop's speakers rather than through my usb headsets. As a regular user I have the sound configured to go through my headset, but since the new xsession is launched as root, this is not the case. How could I solve this?
<the_dudez0r> Is it possible to launch a new xsession without sudoing (hence being root)?
<jboogie> the_dudez0r: xinit /path/to/wm -- :1
<jboogie> (taken from https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X#Virtual_X_session)
<the_dudez0r> jboogie, X says that the user is not allowed to run a new xsession
<GridCube> the_dudez0r, you can make your user able to launch xsessions without root
<jboogie> or with the sudo method, you could try and tweak /root/.asoundrc (the alsa conf file)
<the_dudez0r> that's why I'm using sudo
<the_dudez0r> GridCube, how can I do that?
<GridCube> sudo dpkg-reconfigure X11-common
<GridCube> set to anybody
<Rropicana> Good evning ppl
<Rropicana> Can anyone tell me why i cant install Xubuntu from WUBI?
<TheSheep> Rropicana: I give up, why?
<Rropicana> hue? Well when i choose Xubuntu in the drop down meny it starts the downloading bur gets an error at some fil and the install get canceled
<TheSheep> Rropicana: what error?
<Rropicana> TheSheep: Cant download the metalink and there before the ISO
<Rropicana> TheSheep: The fils name is wubi-12.04-rev269.log
<TheSheep> Rropicana: I don't understand
<TheSheep> Rropicana: can you pastebin the error that you are getting?
<Rropicana> pastebin?
<TheSheep> Rropicana: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rropicana> aha, you mean like sending a support message? or what is that?
<Unit193> Using http://pastebin.com
<TheSheep> Rropicana: this is a place where you can copy-and-paste the exact error message, and paste the link here, so that we can see it
<Rropicana> aha, okey, but im not sure what title i should put on it
<torax> Rropicana: it doesnt really matter
<Rropicana> TheSheep: I have now posted it
<Rropicana> torax: ok
<xubuntu701> Hi there
<TheSheep> Rropicana: what is the url for it?
<Rropicana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1275721/
<xubuntu701> i would like to use Unity in Xubuntu 12.10, how can i get that to work?
<xubuntu701> did install unity but at login i can not choose for Unity
<recon_lap> xubuntu701: you should install ubuntu not xubuntu?
<TheSheep> Rropicana: looks like 12.04 was replaced with 12.04.1
<TheSheep> and the old links don't work anymore
<xubuntu701> yes but i am running Xubuntu already
<TheSheep> knome: any idea why the 12.04 metalink is deleted?
<Rropicana> TheSheep: So i just need to download the install fil again, I mean WUBI.exe?
<TheSheep> Rropicana: I would try that
<TheSheep> Rropicana: if that doesn't work, then it's a bug on the servers that hold the images, and it should be fixed
<Rropicana> TheSheep: That is great! Thx for the awesome support ;)
<Rropicana> TheSheep: Just so you know, I have redownload the WUBI file, But still i get the error message
<Rropicana> So i hope they/you will fix the bug at the server sonn :)
<TheSheep> Rropicana: I will report a bug
<Rropicana> TheSheep: Thats awesome! So then i will be able to download/install it next week?
<TheSheep> Rropicana: no idea, I'm actually just a user like you
<Rropicana> aha, but a user will alot of knowlig :)
<TheSheep> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/1066150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066150 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "WUBI fails to install xubuntu 12.04 because only 12.04.1 metalink file exists" [Undecided,New]
<TheSheep> Rropicana: you can follow what happens with that bug under that address
<Rropicana> Great! Thx!
<TheSheep> Rropicana: also you can provide more information if you have it
<Rropicana> Well i dont think i have more info:)
<recon_lap> Rropicana: just select that this bug affects you too
<TheSheep> for that you need to register and log in
<Rropicana> Yeah sure I can do that
<Rropicana> I have posted now :)
<xubuntu839> Howdy, if I want to create a swap partition after installation of xubuntu, can I use gparted?
<xubuntu839> Thing is.. I'd really like to use the Hibernate-Function. However I probably messed something up when formatting my linux mint installation and installing xubuntu...
<xubuntu839> Anyhow.. I have a 2 GB partition..
<xubuntu839> whenever I click on "Hibernate" I get the "Not enough swap space" error message
<xubuntu839> Therefore I figured.. well let's create a swap partition..
<xubuntu839> Ergo I got gparted, formatted the 2 gb leftover partition to a linux-swap
<xubuntu839> When doing so "free -m" still told me "swap 0 0 0"
<xubuntu839> so back to gparted, rightclick on the swap-partition
<xubuntu839> I clicked on "Activate ... memory"
<xubuntu839> now "free -m" provided me with the correct amount of swap.. well I finally had some
<xubuntu839> hitting "Hibernate" produced another "No permission" error.. therefore I used "sudo pm-hibernate" from the terminall..
<xubuntu839> and well it looked like it went to Hibernate...
<David-A> xubuntu839: good, you can tell it to use a swap partition directly with "swapon /dev/sdXX", or add it to /etc/fstab to be used automatically at boot
<xubuntu506> Cannot get Xubuntu to boot after installation as sole OS...be gentle, I'm a noob! :-) The last thing I see when it tries to reboot is [ 2270.598869] panic occurred, switching back to text console.
<xubuntu839> after reboot it seemed to have forgotten about the swap...
<xubuntu839> David-A: Oky, I'll try the fstab thingy, thx!
<xubuntu839> David-A: am I right in my assumption, that I need to find out my swap's UUID ?
<David-A> xubuntu839: you know about saving a copy of the current fstab and have a live-cd ready if things go wrong?
<David-A> xubuntu839: uuid is optional, you can specify /dev/xxx or uuid or label.
<xubuntu839> so just /dev/sda5 no options, no pass?
<xubuntu839> mount point ? type?
<David-A> xubuntu839: modern people like uuid because /dev/xxx can change if you plug in sata-disks and such. me, i like /dev/xxx and hate external sata disks...
<xubuntu839> David-A: ;) plus it's shorter
<xubuntu839> David-A: okay, wish me luck ;)
<David-A> xubuntu839: the man page explains the fields. i'v read it so you don't have to. mountpoint = none, type = swap
<xubuntu839> David-A: ah thanks.. well yeah I was wondering whether or not to leave that blank..
<David-A> xubuntu839: oh, options, dump, and pass for swap isn't in the man page.
<xubuntu839> David-A: I'm afraid you lost me
<xubuntu839> David-A: What man page are you talking about?
<David-A> xubuntu839: blank, as in white space, is separator, i think there must be something in each field
<David-A> xubuntu839: man fstab
<xubuntu839> David-A: woah
<xubuntu839> David-A: okay, I'm gonna read that tomorrow.. thanks for your help :)
<David-A> xubuntu506: ok, in my fstab dump = 0 and pass = 0, if you cant find any doc about it
<David-A> xubuntu839: ^
#xubuntu 2012-10-13
<andrzejr> would it be possible to bump libwnck to version 2.31.0?
<andrzejr> currently (12.10 b2) the pager plugin is broken in a deskbar panel mode
<stuckInALoop> Is anyone here? I ran the wrong echo command in bashrc and now it's in infinite loop, restoring itself after reboot. I can't kill it because I can't get super user permissions in Terminal since I have "no command found" flooding it.
<stuckInALoop> ahhh.... ahh man this sucks.
<holstein> stuckInALoop: i would fix with a live CD
<stuckInALoop> Oh and delete the script from there?
<holstein> stuckInALoop: thats what i would try... if i couldnt get in to the system otherwise
<stuckInALoop> I'm in the system I just can't do anything in the terminal because it's flooding with "alias: command not found"
<stuckInALoop> Or, "No command '"alias' found"
<holstein> stuckInALoop: if i thought i could just blow it out with a live CD, i would
<stuckInALoop> hm...
<stuckInALoop> but where is it? Is there a file called bashrc with it in there?
<stuckInALoop> never mind. I found it
<stuckInALoop> haha
<stuckInALoop> I just deleted it from ~/.bashrc and it stopped. Never mind. Thanks anyway.
<stuckInALoop> Now i have to stay here in case someone needs help with something.
<lynn_> hi everyone
<lynn_> lost my volume control in the panel
<lynn_> how do i get it back
<Noskcaj> lynn_: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<lynn_> 12.04
<lynn_> Noskcaj, 12.04
<Noskcaj> ok, i dont know how to fix it just that info will help someone who does
<lynn_> anyone in here?
<lynn_> what does xubuntu use as the volume control icon in the panel?
<baizon> lynn_: indicator-sound
<baizon> and install indicator-sound-gtk2
<lynn_> whats the default one that comes with xubuntu?
<baizon> lynn_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xubuntu-desktop
<lynn_> its installed but when i try to launch it , it says its not found
<baizon> then reinstall :)
<lynn_> indicator-sound-gtk2 command not found
<Noskcaj> lynn_ open terminal and type sudo apt-get install  indicator-sound-gtk2
<lynn_> its already installed
<baizon> sudo apt-get install -reinstall indicator-sound-gtk2
<baizon> sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-sound-gtk2
<lynn_> got it
<lynn_> thx
<baizon> np
<Frank-Man> moring guys !
<baizon> hi Frank-Man
<Frank-Man> baizon, you know where is the xorg.conf on 12.10 ?
<baizon> Frank-Man: /etc?
<baizon> but you need to generate one
<baizon> with: sudo Xorg -configure
<baizon> http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<baizon> for more information
<knome> TheSheep, nope :/
<TheSheep> knome: who can fix it?
<knome> TheSheep, i believe best to ask canonical IS or the release team
<TheSheep> well, lets hope they read the bug reports
<baizon> indicator apps?
<baizon> i meand indicator messages
<baizon> mean*
<knome> TheSheep, ask in #ubuntu-release or file a ticket in rt.ubuntu.com
<knome> baizon, yes?
<baizon> ok
<Kingsy> guys, I updated my kernel to the latest version, however the package manager this morning is trying to install an older version of the kernel on an update.. why? and how do you stop it? I certainly don't want to downgrade
<jarnos_> How do you set system color profile in Xubuntu (so that e.g. Gimp can use it)?
<Onur> hello
<Onur> how can i delete some programs in xubuntu?
<Guest45755> hello
<Guest45755> how can i remove some programs ? i am new user xubuntu
<jarnos_> Try synaptic package manager
<LNCP> ^^^
<LNCP> You should be able to check and uncheck those little tickboxes next to the program names.
<nabukadnezar43> hello, how can i find all the default packages and their versions in 12.10 daily build?
<CellTech> Is there a way to edit keyboard short cuts? I hate being on facebook and start typing and having my page jump all over the place
<recon_lap> CellTech: well there is Application Shortcuts in Keyboard system settings
<recon_lap> CellTech: also they are other keyboard shortcut in Window manager system setting
<CellTech> K. I just wann ditch them. I don't use anythin but crtl c and v
<CellTech> copy and paste thats it
<TheSheep> why would your page jump up and down while you are typing?
<choi> does anyone have experience with the window manager awesome?
<choi> i have xubuntu installed and are there known problems with xubuntu?
<xubuntu347> Wireless Network - device not ready (firmware missing)
<GridCube> ?
<xubuntu347> Can someone help me? :)
<nicfer> hello
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nicfer> I'm trying to install xubuntu and I need help trying to connect to a encripted wireless network
<nicfer> using WPA2
<GridCube> define "problems"
<GridCube> P:
<nicfer> I don't know how to enter the wireless key
<nicfer> I'm trying with 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 key s:!PASS!' but without sucess
<GridCube> you see the network from the nm-applet?
<nicfer> I'm under installation and can't access any menues
<GridCube> are you using the alternate iso?
<GridCube> nicfer, see if you have nmcli installed
<GridCube> you should be able to configure things with that
<nicfer> nmcli is installed
<GridCube> i've never used it, but it should be the way you manage connections
<GridCube> do man nmcli to see the minimal ways to move around it
<nicfer> nmcli seems to be for every type of connections, not only wireless
<GridCube> mmhm yes
<GridCube> nicfer, maybe iwconfig its the better aproach, this should guide you: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup
<ner0x> Have to say, very pleased with ubuntu + xfce.
<xubuntu742> CIAO
<xubuntu098> nepis
<xubuntu098> xubuntu sux
<xubuntu098> im going back to linuxmint
<xubuntu098> this os is so shitty
<xubuntu098> omg
<torax> :D
<Unit193> !language | xubuntu098
<ubottu> xubuntu098: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xubuntu098> i cant even explain how much it sucks
<torax> xubuntu098: xubuntu-offtopic is for that
<xubuntu098> my name is mike
<Unit193> Then go use mint and don't complain if you don't intend to actually help fix it.
<xubuntu098>  stop calling me xubuntu 098
<torax> xubuntu098: you are xubuntu098
<xubuntu098> how do you open itunes on this
<xubuntu098> i need to update my iphone to ios6
<xubuntu098> no my name is mike
<xubuntu098> anyone?
<xubuntu098> how do you open itunes
<xubuntu098> halp
<xubuntu098> me
<xubuntu098> im clicking on the installer
<xubuntu098> but nothing happens
<xubuntu098> comeon guyz
<torax> sec
<Unit193> xubuntu098: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<xubuntu098> i thod this was a community
<xubuntu098> moar liek deadmunity
<torax> http://bit.ly/Tpgs6d
<Unit193> xubuntu098: Stop whining.
<john_rambo> While watching videos the screen is going dark & the audio is stopping as well
<recon_lap> john_rambo: you computer is going into hibernation.
<john_rambo> recon_lap, How to avoid this
<john_rambo> ?
<recon_lap> john_rambo: system setting -> power management
<recon_lap> john_rambo: some movie players have a option you can set too
<recon_lap> john_rambo: also check your screen saver
<john_rambo> I have disabled all possibilities in power management. Just disabled the screen saver. Let hope the problem is gone . Thanks
<recon_lap> john_rambo: hope you got them all, there nearly always one you miss :)
<martinphone> i have a discography, mp3, but filenames dont include track number, can I add the track number at the beginning if the filename with guadayeque?
<martinphone> or any other program or command?
<recon_lap> martinphone: maybe something like http://www.webupd8.org/2009/09/mp3-diags-fixes-your-mp3-files-adds.html
#xubuntu 2012-10-14
<zyltoid> does anyone know what applet xubuntu uses for the date/time on the panel?
<recon_lap> zyltoid: the date/time applet ?
<zyltoid> recon_lap, if you click on the time it shows a dropdown calendar
<zyltoid> the default xfce is just time
<recon_lap> zyltoid: yep
<zyltoid> i was wondering what application does that. or is the default patched to do that?
<Unit193> xfce4-datetime-plugin does it like that, it's what I'm using.
<recon_lap> zyltoid: dont remember doing anything special with the datetime applet, that is the way it works?
<zyltoid> ah you're right. the default just shows the time (no dropdown). just had to add it
<zyltoid> what i mean by default is the item that's used with a default xfce install
<zyltoid> thanks
<zyltoid> which is just clock
<zyltoid> the updated  theme in 12.10 is nice :D
<vacuous> hey I have apt removed xubuntu desktop, and very little seems to be using ram yet in top it still says I'm using half a gig
<vacuous> is there a reason it's still eating all my ram?
<xubuntu127> hello
<xubuntu127> can someone help me with something
<neqerrlvl> Hello. Xubuntu 12.04.1LTS here and 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) not working half the time. sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2 isn't working either so I suppose it has to be some setting I am unaware of? I am on an ASUS laptop and onboard there is a well-supported soundcard that isn't recognised by ALSA. Any hel
<neqerrlvl> Furthermore, if I open up pulseaudio and go to sound settings (I believe it was called pavucontrol or something) and go to Configure soundcards, it is just blanc and says "no soundcards to configure". It is really annoying, I have no sound anymore. Not from my internal laptopspeakers nor from headphones. Microphone port is neither recognised.
<neqerrlvl> I asked #ubuntu and they couldn't help me out so they advised me to ask it here again.
<TheSheep> neqerrlvl: anything relevant in dmesg?
<neqerrlvl> excuse me?
<neqerrlvl> what is dmesg?
<baizon> http://www.linfo.org/dmesg.html
<neqerrlvl> brb rebooting computer from installing gstreamer-properties
<neqerrlvl> back again
<neqerrlvl> look, I have only dummy-output as only output and nothing else. How do I get my internal speakers back?
<baizon> neqerrlvl: maybe they are muted
<baizon> or disabled
<neqerrlvl> no they aren't
<neqerrlvl> I have done every single thing to make them work
<neqerrlvl> Truly, everything
<neqerrlvl> If I don't get my sound to work, I will install Fedora
<neqerrlvl> the weird thing is, sound works OK on the Live-CD of Xubuntu
<neqerrlvl> I have lost faith in Xubuntu
<photon> is there a way to get rid of the bottom bar and move the task bar at the top to the bottom?
<TheSheep> photon: sure
<TheSheep> photon: right click, panel, panel properties
<photon> TheSheep: it only lets me choose between vertical and horizontal, not top or bottom.
<TheSheep> photon: it lets you unlock it and then you can move it wherever you want
<photon> oh... thanks!
 * photon is being stupid, again
<photon> how about removing the bottom bar, is that possible?
<TheSheep> sure
<TheSheep> there is a minus button next to the panel dropdown in the panel settings
<photon> oh... I know you must feel like you're explaining the functionality of the power on/off button to an 80 year old person right now. thanks again!
<TheSheep> photon: no, we actually get a lot of those questions, this interface is not very intuitive
<popolon> hi
<popolon> I've stranges bugs with samba on 11.04
<popolon> 12.04 (sorry)
<popolon> at the install time I have the following errorhttp://pastebin.com/0cTkBnkd
<popolon> oops : http://pastebin.com/0cTkBnkd
<popolon> do need the Open3.pm the x flag  ?
<popolon> oohhh !!!
<popolon> I know
<popolon> :(
<popolon> some scripts use /tmp/ to reconfigure system
<popolon> and I forbidden exec on /tmp
<popolon> sorry
<popolon> I will try now, should be ok
<popolon> bye
<PN1> hi, i've uploaded a new media player to Ubuntu Software Center 2 day ago but my status is pending review.anyone knows what might be the reason it take so long to show?
<PN1> just ignore that one...
<Jasor> Does anyone know solution to fix laggy flash.
<TheSheep> use html5 video! :D
<Jasor> It is also laggy on my comp... cpu amd3700+
<holstein> Jasor: you can mess about with the graphics drivers
<baizon> brwoser?
<Jasor> Firefox and crhomium
<holstein> i usually suggest on 32bit systems to try troubleshooting with the chrome browser, since it has its own flash
<Jasor> And ihave installed geforce drivers
<holstein> Jasor: how is it without the proprietary drivers?
<Jasor> Havent tested. Il try it out.
<Jasor> Now it is even laggier and audio is out of sync.
<photon> Is there a way to make the window buttons (minimize, maximize, close (X)) bigger? they appear to be so small compared to what I know from Classic Gnome.
<TheSheep> photon: there are different window manager themes
<TheSheep> photon: some have them bigger, some smaller
<TheSheep> photon: you can change them in window manager settings
<photon> TheSheep: are there additional ones that I can download from the web?
<TheSheep> photon: sure, try xfce-look.org
<TheSheep> photon: http://xfce-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=420
<photon> nice, thanks
<marcpv> hi, please, how can i donate to Xubuntu?
<torax> "<knome> forestpiskie, AFAIK, per the canonical policies, we can't make money out of xubuntu"
<torax> <Unit193> Xfce would be a good target.
<torax> <knome> agreed
<baizon> marcpv: but you can donate by this
<baizon> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<baizon> or to the xfce team
<baizon> what would be a good choice like torax said
<marcpv> oh ok, thanks
<apm1> guys i have a problem with a kernel update
<torax> apm1: share the problem
<apm1> i just tried updating to 3.2.0-32-generic but it sayse dpkg has an error ?
<torax> what exactly?
<torax> put the output to pastebin or something
<apm1> pasting it
<apm1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1279445/
<apm1> if i was to confess , well i tinkerd with grub and may have changed some things :(
<apm1> how do i reset the grub.conf ?
<zmisc> What's the difference between Xubuntu and Linux Mint (XFCE)
<torax> apm1: you can try dpkg-reconfigure
<apm1> torax, just "dpkg-reconfigure" ?
<holstein> zmisc: xubuntu is ubuntu based, and uses the official ubuntu repos... mint is its own thing, based on ubuntu, but with differnt packages and access to different packages
<holstein> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<holstein> /a/way
<torax> apm1: dpkg-reconfigure grub2 or whatever the grub package is named
<zmisc> holstein: I understand that Mint is not supported by Ubuntu and I am not asking for support for Mint.
<apm1> how about i removed the grub package ?
<holstein> zmisc: i wasnt linking that to be combatitive.. just to offer the link to the mint channels
<zmisc> holstein: sorry my apologies, thank you for the suggestion.
<zmisc> I'm just trying to weigh my options (ex Debian user) and I think Xubuntu might be a better route due to the fact that it is officially supported by Ubuntu. The Ubuntu ecosystem probably has a lot more to offer. In terms of support and cooperation.
<bazhang> of course we will say xubuntu
<holstein> zmisc: try the both live...
<holstein> them*
<bazhang> you can look up online what MINT has and does not have
<holstein> most folks like the out of the box packages and things that ubuntu cannont include by default, but can easily be added
<zmisc> I don't mind adding packages, rather I'd like to have less installed out of the box that way I can build my install how I'd like.
<holstein> zmisc: its not significant in size like that.. mint is probably slightly larger for other reasons.. its more about licensing
<apm1> zmisc, i beg your pardon sir but i being an old debian user as well might be packing my bags and maybe leaving to squezze land tonight ;)
<zmisc> apm1: I believe potato, or woody were stable when I first started using Linux.
<apm1> zmisc, ok but why did you ever leave ?
<apm1> new hardware ?
<zmisc> Stale packages :(
<apm1> zmisc, well i love gnome 2 so you are talking to the wrong man abt that ;) :)
<apm1> people say "gnome2 is still default on debian stable , that package must have layers of dust on it " ;)
<zmisc> apm1: yeah I do agree that GNOME 2 is much better than 3.x.. I've been using XFCE since 4.0.1. So basically I'd like to keep up to date with XFCE and some of the desktop applications I use.
<apm1> zmisc, ok , suit yourself but i am moving ;)
<zmisc> :D
<zmisc> apm1: Yup, it was Debian 3.0 "Woody" that I started on Linux (I had used Slackware for about 2 months.. but I don't really count that)
<ruslan> hi. my usb stick fails to load with message: "Loading Operating System... Boot error". Nothing else. It is a usb stick with Xubuntu 12.04. I used startup disk creator. Please help
<torax> ruslan: you could try making the usb key again, maybe with unetbootin
<ruslan> torax, already tried. The stick runs on other PCs . I suspect it's  a BIOS issue
<torax> try disconnecting all non-needed usb devices, use usb ports in back panel (if using a desktop)
<torax> I cant really think of anything else right now
<ruslan> torax, thank you. I'll try that. I have a lot of usb stuff there indeed
<Unit193> ruslan: 1. BIOS supports it?  2. Is it trying to boot from the flash?  3. Can you force it to with the "Boot menu" which can be Esc or F12 on some computers?
<Unit193> BIOS upgrade can help, at times (Did for me, but that's another story)
<ruslan> Unit193, 1. not sure. 2. Yes. 3. I tried to boot with F12. The same thing. I'll try to upgrade BIOS. Thanks
<erkan^> hello, i have a question. I use Windows 7 64-bits and I want install Xubuntu 32-bits via Wubi, but it doesn't work. can someone help me?
<recon_lap> erkan^: was a bug reported in the wubi installer yesterday, might be you problem
<erkan^> ah ok
<recon_lap> erkan^: when did you download the installer
<recon_lap> erkan^: are you getting  08-29 21:38 DEBUG  Distro: wrong version: 12.04 != 12.04.1
<recon_lap> erkan^: also looks like it will install 64bit unless you force it to install 32bit
<Rropicana> Still no news about the server issiue with metalink to download Xubuntu in windows mode?
<TheSheep> Rropicana: nope
<TheSheep> Rropicana: but I was thinking that you could download the iso yourself
<TheSheep> Rropicana: and point WUBI to it
<recon_lap> Rropicana: had a quick look, this error been around for couple of months , must be a fix out by now
<recon_lap> Rropicana: just some many single reports of it marked new it's hard to find the actual bug report
<Rropicana> well i tryed to download it and put the ISO fil on a USB stick, but it will not try to install it from the stick it just try to download it
<Rropicana> TheSheep: how do i fix so it take the files from the stick instead of downloading it?
<recon_lap> Rropicana: did you burn from disk image to USB or did you just copy the ISO?
<recon_lap> Rropicana: never mind :-[
<Rropicana> I used winrar to extract the files to the stick and then i started WUBI
<Rropicana> :p
<Rropicana> So the issiue is now that i dont know how to repoint the install
<recon_lap> Rropicana: you should put the ISO unextraced in the same dir as wubi and then try
<Rropicana> Okey will try that now
<Rropicana> Still get the error :(
<Rropicana> I have tryed with just iso fil
<Rropicana> and also extracted
<Rropicana> The iso fils name is xubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386 is that correct?
<recon_lap> Rropicana: I'm looking for some docs, see if i can find the answer
<recon_lap> Rropicana: download this and try http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/wubi.exe
<Rropicana> still the same problem :(
<Rropicana> but as i see in the URL you send me it says 12.04 but my ISO fil has the name 12.04.1
<Unit193> I'd recommend dual-booting rather than using wubi.
<Rropicana> Unit193: The problem is that i dont have a extern DVD reader so if i fail the install or anything goes wrong i cant reinstall windows
<recon_lap> Bit silly that they could not fix this bug considering it's the least technical that it will affect
<Rropicana> yeah, but i guess they put all the energy at Ubuntu instead :p
<recon_lap> Rropicana: I'm reading this https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/1041142 , says it's fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041142 in Wubi "http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.1/MD5SUMS-metalink HTTP Error 404. Not Found" [Medium,Fix released]
<recon_lap> Rropicana: can you have a look for the log file wubi-12.04*.log  and pastebin it
<Rropicana> You mean my error log?
<Rropicana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/1066150?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066150 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "WUBI fails to install xubuntu 12.04 because only 12.04.1 metalink file exists" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<recon_lap> hmm, seems ubuntu fixed it but not xubuntu
<Rropicana> yeah, and thats pretty annoying
<recon_lap> hmm, and it seems all the setting are compiled into wubi.exe
<Rropicana> I can tell you that i have installed Ubuntu this way and it worked perfect on my netbook
<Sysi> you can install ubuntu and xubuntu-desktop on it
<Rropicana> but then i wanted Xubuntu instead b/c it should not be that heave for my netbook
<recon_lap> Rropicana: well, it's 4 days till 12.10 is released.
<Sysi> xubuntu wubi support is dropped from 12.10
<recon_lap> Rropicana: but nothing I can think of that will get it to work, need that meta package replaced on servers or updated wibu to be compiled and released
<Rropicana> recon_lap: Do we know when that is going to happen?
<recon_lap> Rropicana: no idea, really need a package maintainer to get on it, but they probably busy with 12.10 atm.
<Rropicana> kk, so anyone know how i can install Xubuntu at my netbook and dont lose all the data i have on it and keep my win7?
<recon_lap> Rropicana: well, you should back up your /home directory before you do any major upgrade. but I have no idea how you'll get wubi to work atm.
<recon_lap> do the install CD's allow you to do a wubi install without network?
<Rropicana> This is just a question... but if i do the WUBI install at Ubuntu cant i replace it when im inside with Xubuntu?
<Rropicana> The funny thing is that i cant boot from my USB stick and i dont have a cd driver on the netbook
<recon_lap> Rropicana: whats the netbook?
<Rropicana> netbook is a mini laptop here in Sweden 10.1" screen
<recon_lap> Rropicana: make and model I was interested in, surprising a net book wont boot from usb
<Rropicana> Samsung nc110
<Rropicana> or atleast it cant read the boot files from the USB stick
<recon_lap> Rropicana: did you use unetbootin to burn the ISO on the USB drive?
<Rropicana> i dont think so
<Rropicana> I just downloaded the ISO fil and have bout iso and the extracted files on the stick
<Rropicana> it can find the USB stick in BIOS but not when it boots
<recon_lap> Rropicana: you need to use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ to burn the ISO to the Flashdrive, thats why it's not booting
<recon_lap> Rropicana: might not be the best link
<recon_lap> Rropicana: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Sysi> "burning" here means extracting files and installing boot loader
<Sysi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Sysi> ^^if you have ubuntu installation and want xubuntu
<Sysi> wubi causes some lag, for disk operations at least, win7 can be installed from usb too
<Rropicana> atm it feels easier to just use Ubuntu instead and try to tweak the system so it runs better
<Rropicana> Sysi: so you mean if im using WUBI it slows down the compute?
<Rropicana> r
<Sysi> a bit
<Sysi> Rropicana: at easiest, you get xubuntu by finding xubuntu-desktop in software center and choosing xubuntu session when loggin in
<Sysi> I used wubi for a little while, it was somewhat unstable btu that might be just my HW
<Rropicana> but if i make my USB boot able will i get the chance to choose a partition that i will install it on? or make a new partition and still have my win7 left
<Rropicana> I get some lagspikes when im useing Ubuntu on my netbook and the mouse is freezing some times
<recon_lap> Rropicana: not sure if it would work, but I think you get the option to wubi install if you insert the USB when windows is running
<Rropicana> recon_lap: already tryed that :/
<recon_lap> Rropicana: but you did not create the live USB correctly
<recon_lap> Rropicana: using unetbootin
<Rropicana> nop that i havnt tryed ;)
<Rropicana> damn this will take some time :P
<Rropicana> So after i have write all the files to the USB stick i will reboot then install?
<recon_lap> Rropicana: if you want a wubi install probably just put the usb stink in while windows is running, should auto start.
<recon_lap> stick*
<Rropicana> That would be lovley if it works
<Rropicana> :)
<recon_lap> just hopes flash drive is formated for windows :)
<Rropicana> fingers crossed :)
<recon_lap> Rropicana: making any progress?
<Rropicana> just finished the extraction to the usb but it didnt auto run
<Rropicana> i tryed to use Wubi but it didnt work
<Rropicana> so now i need to reboot and check whats going to happen
<Rropicana> wish me luck :)
<recon_lap> Rropicana: can you open the usb from windows?
<Rropicana> yes
<recon_lap> Rropicana: ok, just checking something :)
<livingdaylight> greetings
<recon_lap> Rropicana: you have to press shift to get the boot menu up when booting, might be usefull to know
<Rropicana> ok
<livingdaylight> can one install gnome themes in xfce? such as: http://tiheum.deviantart.com/art/Gnome-Shell-Faience-255097456
<Rropicana> then i will go for the reboot now :) thx for the help see you soon
<recon_lap> Rropicana: good luck
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: you can install gtk 2/3 themes
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: gnome shell is not supported
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: oh, and icon themes work too
<livingdaylight> TheSheep, thx. So, to be clear Faience is not available under xubuntu?
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: parts of it will work
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: but not everything
<livingdaylight> hi, this laptop is 64bit capable, but only has 3gb of ram. Would you recommend 64 bit or will 32 more than do?
<photon> 64 bit has more advantages than just accessing more than 4 GB of ram.
<livingdaylight> sounds thereby that you're suggesting to 64bit if one can?
<livingdaylight> it does mean using more memory and concerned how that might affect the laptop. It gets hot anyway.
<photon> I'm sorry, I can't give you a qualified answer and I suggest waiting for someone who can. I was just throwing something in there that you might want to consider.
<livingdaylight> sure, appreciate it.
<recon_lap> livingdaylight: never had any issues running 64bit
#xubuntu 2013-10-07
<gdos> i would like to block certain users from using certain applications but not edit the menus, how can i do this? xchat for example.
<holstein> gdos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27456/block-access-to-specific-applications seems relevant.. the last one should work
<gdos> but the problem is, holstein, is that root is owner to these programs, say xchat for example.
<gdos> would i want to create a group called 'chat' and allow only members of that group (not group 'root' as it is now) to access that program ?
<holstein> gdos: what i would do is just remove it from the menu.. i havent ever needed to do anything else
<holstein> gdos: you should be able to make the permission of starting the application not possible for the user
<holstein> gdos: there were some apps that were doing that, and im not sure where they are right now
<gdos> where would i remove it from the default menu? i mean, where is the default menu located?
<holstein> more options http://askubuntu.com/questions/28619/how-do-i-install-an-application-by-deb-file-for-a-single-user-only
<holstein> gdos: i think this work for xubuntu menu editing http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<gdos> OK. Thanks. (i thought xubuntu differed slightly from 'official' xfce?)
<Unit193> Also can use alacarte or menulibre.  Settings Manager has "Main Menu"
<holstein> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 77 kB, installed size 1135 kB
<holstein> cool :)
<holstein> thats probably "easier"
<Unit193> (That's "Main Menu")
<holstein> gdos: ^
<gdos> ah, gotcha. thanks ppl. :)
<ball> I just reinstalled Xubuntu.
<Unit193> I just updated 2 to saucy, only a little left. ;)
<ball> Is that what will become 13.11?
<cfhowlett> !saucy|ball,
<ubottu> ball,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<ball> Thanks.
<ball> I wasn't far off.
<Unit193> Yep, close.
<ball> I tried Ubuntu this evening but it seemed sort of broken.
<ball> Perhaps I didn't give it a fair go but I disliked it enough to take the time to reinstall Xubuntu, so that says something.
 * `Fibz` points ball to #xubuntu-offtopic
 * ball shrugs
<`Fibz`> i don't run 13.10 for the stability
 * cfhowlett ... thinks "Obviously."
<ball> `Fibz`: Do you run 13.04 instead?
<`Fibz`> i run 12.04.3 when the machine needs to be reliable. 13.10 (or whatever is latest) on my laptop
<amu> I can't wait for Ubuntu 13.10 release. Finally, I will install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus but I'm not sure if it will work with xfce.
<`Fibz`> xfce is not really appropriate for touch interfaces or TVs (in my opinion)
<cfhowlett> !touch|amu,
<ubottu> amu,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<amu> thanks
<ball> Do we know how different 13.10 will be from 13.04, from a user's perspective?
<cfhowlett> ball #ubuntu+1 for saucy discussion
<cfhowlett> :P)
<`Fibz`> each version is in it's own stage of broken.  XD
<ball> Oh.
<ball> I like 13.04, for whatever that's worth.
<ball> Alright. Time to press some clothes for work tomorrow.
<ball> Goodnight all.
<xubuntu549> Hi everyone I have a quick question and i was wondering if anyone could help me
<xubuntu549> It has to do with the installation of xubuntu from a flash drive
<Myrtti> we'll be left wondering if you don't actually ask the question
<Myrtti> since we aren't telepaths
<cfhowlett> !details|xubuntu549,
<ubottu> xubuntu549,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<`Fibz`> :)
<xubuntu549> Sorry if this comes off as a stupid question. When installing xubuntu from a flash drive, is all I have to do is put the .iso file on the flash drive and boot it from the flash drive? I read articles about having to burn the iso file onto my flash drive and I'm not sure what that meant.
<`Fibz`> use Linux Live USB Creator in Windows or unetbootin if your on linux  to create a bootable USB drive to install xubuntu
<`Fibz`> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/    or in linux app ("start") menu -> terminal emulator -> type: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<cfhowlett> xubuntu549, not a stupid question at all.  you need to get that ISO onto the USB in a bootable format.  unetbootin and Linux Live USB creator will do that.
<xubuntu549> Also, does even the newest xubuntu versions work on slower computers or do I have to downloaded older version of xubuntu. I know this question is very vague, as I do not know the exact specs of the computer i am trying to revive using xubuntu. I do know that it is old, probably made in 2006 with all default hardwares and processors.
<xubuntu549> I really appreciate the help guys. I'm trying to teach myself more about linux and I'm very new to all of this. Thanks
<`Fibz`> 12.04.3 is long term stable release supported through 2017.   13.xx has more updated apps than 12 but will not be supported as long
<`Fibz`> support for 13.04 ends in january, 13.10 support ends in march
<cfhowlett> xubuntu549, recommend you install 12.04 xubuntu or lubuntu.  both are optimized for older/lower spec machines
<`Fibz`> ^
<`Fibz`> awww
<ryan_> Hi everyone! Rookie to all things linux so excuse me if I sounded incredibly inexperienced. I was looking to revive an old cpu of mine. I don't remember much about the specs but I do remeber that it has about 2GB of ram. Is this enough to run the last version of xubuntu, 13.04 Roaring Ringtail?
<`Fibz`> yes
<ryan_> Or will it be slow and laggy. Suggestions on what version of xubuntu I should run. I do know that xubuntu is made for older computers
<`Fibz`> thats enough RAM
<cfhowlett> ryan_, yes but
<cfhowlett> ryan_, lubuntu or xubuntu are optimized for older/lower spec machines.
<ryan_> Right. Whats the minimum RAM i could get away with to run xbuntu?
<`Fibz`> 640
<`Fibz`> MB
<`Fibz`> it'll run on 512, but it'll be swapping the whole time (causing it to lag)
<`Fibz`> xubuntu idles @ 384MB
<ryan_> Also, can somebody explain persistence to me? I'm currently using linux live usb key and the max persistence i can use with my 1 GB flash drive is 40MB. What should I make my persistence?
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<`Fibz`> you dont need persisyence. persistnce is if you want to install programs onto the USB drive (you dont, you just want to use the drive to install xubuntu)
<ryan_> I really appreciate the help you guys have given me today. Thank you and I hope to see you guys in this chat another time.
<`Fibz`> i use persistence because i keep a xubuntu thumbdrive on my keychain for fixing broken computers. but if you just want to install xubuntu, there is no need for a persistence file or partition
<ryan_> Got it! Thanks!
<olbi> hello, I'm using Xubuntu 12.04 LTS and sometimes after login to desktop the trash icon dissappear, I have to manually change it in Preferences -> Desktop
<Katsuma> Hi all
<Katsuma> I can't get my wireless to work, it says it requires firmware
<`Fibz`> go into a terminal and type lspci
<`Fibz`> what kind of network controller is it?
<Katsuma> 'Fibz' Broadcom
<`Fibz`> b43?
<`Fibz`> does the machine have internet acces right now?
<`Fibz`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Unit193> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Katsuma> 'Fibz' it does, not sure if it works but it does
<Katsuma> Not sure what I should be doing here
<Katsuma_> Apparently it works out of the box, it doesn't
<`Fibz`> not the b43
<`Fibz`> very common card, known to be a problem child (in both windows and linux)
<Katsuma_> Not sure what it is came with my Inspiron 1521
<`Fibz`> that lspci command lists what you have
<`Fibz`> lsusb if its USB wifi
<Katsuma_> I have all the drivers just can't get the service to start after the build
<Katsuma_> Which is annoying
<well_laid_lawn> Katsuma_:  are you loading the module?
<`Fibz`> did you installed the proprietary sta driver and the opensource driver? you only need one
<`Fibz`> if you follow that guide, your wifi will work
<Katsuma_> The module I can figure out how to load, I got it loaded then after a reboot it unloaded
<Katsuma_> *can't
<well_laid_lawn> you should add an entry in /etc/modprobe.conf
<Katsuma_> Access is denied
<well_laid_lawn> you need sudo/gksudo to edit system files
<well_laid_lawn> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<JZA> hi I got a question, I install xubuntu on a 4GB drive, but when I df I only got 1.5GB
<JZA> why I cant get the full size of my drive?
<JZA> anyone here?
<JZA> anyone
<well_laid_lawn> JZA:  try   df -h
<JZA> well_laid_lawn: here it is http://put.io/v2/files/124762555/stream?token=ed0ec67499b411e2875700237d9c6b49
<JZA> well_laid_lawn: oops wrong link
<JZA> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3209894
<well_laid_lawn> it's a qcow file? they expand as necessary
<well_laid_lawn> using qemu or ?
<JZA> well I get a lot of out of space notice.
<JZA> I am on a liveUSB
<JZA> with 4GB of space
<bibi_> anybody know  why  my xubuntu 13.04 not see nvidia driver?! i try all sugestion on ubuntu website and i reinstall 6 times xubuntu,i have asus laptop,help me please
<well_laid_lawn> JZA:  unless there is something else on the usb I dunno
<JZA> http://imagebin.org/272991
<JZA> you can see the gparted empty space
<well_laid_lawn> so all the partition is used up... you can resize it in gparted
<elfy> JZA: did you actually install to the usb with persistence - if it's just a live image then that looks right to me
<JZA> well_laid_lawn: you can see gparted showing the 2GB further
<JZA> elfy: I see, so I need to resize
<elfy> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<elfy> JZA: if all you've done is got the image on the usb - that is not the same as an install
<JZA> elfy: so if I release the persistancy the size will auto-resize?
<elfy> not what I'm saying - you've said 2 things that are contradictory " I install xubuntu on a 4GB drive" " I am on a liveUSB"
<xubuntu933> HELLO!
<bibi_> anybody know  why  my xubuntu 13.04 not see nvidia driver?! i try all sugestion on ubuntu website and i reinstall 6 times xubuntu,i have asus laptop,help me please
<JZA> elfy: ok I am using a 4GB liveCD but can only access 1.5G of it
<JZA> elfy: how can I access the rest of the memory
<well_laid_lawn> the point is, with a live cd you should not need to acces for disk space
<well_laid_lawn> what are you trying to do?
<JZA> well_laid_lawn: apparently I do need to
<well_laid_lawn> s/for/more/
<well_laid_lawn> did you md5 the iso?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JZA> well_laid_lawn: was that meant for me?
<elfy> JZA: what exactly is it you are trying to do? install to the usb and have the whole space available?
<elfy> if so you need to actually install TO the usb I believe
<JZA> elfy: is there a way to just access it from a running instance?
<elfy> apparently you have problems doing that - I've never done so myself, if I was going to do so I'd look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence#Setting_Up_Your_USB_Stick
<xubuntu290> i need little help with  nvidia  ,ii have an Asus laptop and i try anything ,is not working ,can you help me please?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu290:  which nvidia card ?
<xubuntu290> in xubuntu 13.04 ,i dont know the video card name,how can i see the card?
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal do   lspci | grep -i vga
<xubuntu290> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<well_laid_lawn> it's a sis card not nvidia
<well_laid_lawn> which explains why the nvidia install kept failing
<well_laid_lawn> !sis
<xubuntu290> and how i install this card
<well_laid_lawn> it should have been recognised automagically
<well_laid_lawn> you can check the log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lampelina> hi guys, any quick tip how to add "more detailed view" to nautilus or thunar @xubuntu 13.04?
<lampelina> I looked few tutorials for nautilus, but it just didn't worked
<koegs> what is meant by "more detailed view"?
<lampelina> i need to see resolution of photos
<lampelina> just that
<lampelina> from file manager
<koegs> thunar does not support that, nautilus has "nautilus-columns"-ppa
<lampelina> yes, I figured out, but the script for nautilus doesn't work and I saw that many people have this issue in newer versions of ubuntu/xubuntu
<koegs> lampelina: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147706
<lampelina> saw this, but haven't seen the fix
<lampelina> thanx
<lampelina> ok, now I get some extra list options, but after that nautilus is chrashing
<xubuntu041> sorry for my bad english, i am from greece. I have Linux Xubuntu 13.04 and i want to see my system informations for example, what prossecor or ram or HDD or graphic card i have. So how i can see them?
<cfhowlett> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Myrtti> xubuntu041: open a terminal, type in "sudo lshw", enter your password, enjoy
<xubuntu041> thanks a lot have a nice day
<RemuN> I just hooked up a new monitor, with DVI connection instead of the old VGA monitor, and now Xubuntu shows black screen.. How do I fix this? (fglrx)
<cson> Is it possible to adjust contrast on xubuntu?
<GridCube> i don't know, but i do know that you can always run xgamma
<cson> gridcube: thanks.. I was hoping I wouldn't have to use xgamma since it's deprecated.
<GridCube> cson, :(
<GridCube> yes i understand
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me where is java installed if installed via webupd8 ppa?
<GridCube> c2tarun, type, whereis java
<c2tarun> GridCube, actually I am looking for jdk folder with java source jars so that I can attach them to eclipse
<GridCube> c2tarun, have you typed whereis?
<c2tarun> GridCube, http://kickass.to/pink-pink-raise-your-glass-2010-t4777224.html
<c2tarun> ohh sorry
<c2tarun> java: /usr/bin/java /usr/bin/X11/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<c2tarun> I got this
<GridCube> those are the folders then
<c2tarun> but all are java executables
<GridCube> in share too?
<c2tarun> GridCube, nope these are executables
<c2tarun> GridCube, in share its folder but no jdk. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205468/
<GridCube> locate *jdk*
<c2tarun> GridCube, found it : /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/src.zip
<c2tarun> thanks a lot :)
<RemuN> I just hooked up a new monitor, with DVI connection instead of the old VGA monitor, and now Xubuntu shows black screen.. How do I fix this? (fglrx)
<GridCube> RemuN, can you access you computer someway?
<RemuN> My debian boot works fine, thats what Im on now
<GridCube> RemuN, if you can access the /etc/X11 directory of your xubuntu install, try renaming the xorg.conf file and rebooting
<GridCube> the xorg server should auto configure to the available output
<RemuN> renaming? you mean add .backup or something? Or changing its contents?
<GridCube> the file name yes, like xorg.conf.old or something like that
<RemuN> ok ill try that
<RemuN> GridCube, didn't work
<RemuN> any other suggestions?
<holstein> RemuN: what hardware is this? for my nvidia with vga and dvi im using i had to have the proprietary driver to make that work
<RemuN> amd HD 5670
<RemuN> propietary drivers are in use
<holstein> i would try other ones.. and keep in mind, it might just not be possible to use both.. is that the goal? dual head?
<RemuN> but Im using DVI only now, I was using vga before
<holstein> or, just switching to DVI from VGA?
<RemuN> yep
<holstein> what happened when you blew out the xorg? can you get to anything? is it just black? nothing?
<RemuN> I have dual head on CrunchBang, and here it recogized it immediately, even adjusted the resolution
<RemuN> nothing, just black, like before
<holstein> RemuN: here? what do you mean by "here"? on the same hardware in #!?
<RemuN> yeah, dual boot
<holstein> RemuN: what graphics driver are you using there? #! is based on wheezy.. is this xubuntu 13.04?
<RemuN> no 12.04
<RemuN> #! uses the newest drivers from the site, Xubuntu uses older ones (there were some issues with steam with the newest)
<holstein> RemuN: what would i do? plug the vga back in.. remove the proprietary driver, and get the system back to as default as possible.. and plug the DVI in
<holstein> RemuN: you can always add the ppa's for "newer" versions of the graphics drivers if you need
<RemuN> and install drivers again after it sees the dvi?
<holstein> steam has one that they suggest
<RemuN> Im using the one steam suggested
<holstein> RemuN: *if* "it" sees it
<RemuN> yea ok
<holstein> RemuN: try using the one from the repos as well. thats the one ubuntu/xubuntu will be officially supporting
<RemuN> Yeah I will, the one steam suggested is from the repos
<RemuN> ok thanks mate, ill figure something out
<holstein> RemuN: good luck
<RemuN> Wait, I just remembered, I use a script for lightdm which changed to the right resolution from the old monitor
<RemuN> It puts CRT2 as primary monitor, and turns off DFP1 (my tv)
<m3kk> Im running liveUSB of xubuntu..how come its faster then my Mint installation with xfce lol?
<m3kk> Makes no sense at all
<holstein> m3kk: probably just what you have done, or how you have configured mint.. or, the different base version supports the hardware "better"
<m3kk> holstein, ok thanks for the answer
<RandallRO> Hi! i have a problem with my xubuntu, can anyone help? D:
<RandallRO> Hi! i have a problem with my xubuntu, can anyone help? D:
<elfy> !ask | RandallRO
<ubottu> RandallRO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RandallRO> oh oks thanks and sorry x3 this is the problem
<RandallRO> “alias android-disconnect=”fusermount -u /media/XperiaMiniPro” “alias: no se encontró la orden “alias android-disconnect=”fusermount -u /media/XperiaMiniPro”
<RandallRO> i try to conect my xperia mini pro but well i have a problem with this tutorial  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access
<bazhang> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1 (raring), package size 121 kB, installed size 402 kB
<holstein> RandallRO: there are also lots of other ways to connect.. have you tried something like airdroid? i literally plug a cable into my machine and android phone and select "mass storage device" and it just works
<bazhang> that does it for my nexus 7 android
<RandallRO> yeah i now but my system is not the original android is cyanogemod so does't work for cyanogemod
<holstein> RandallRO: the connection with USB works for my CM phones
<remun> holstein, removing the bash script for lightdm fixed the monitor issue, now it automatically detects the new one and changes resolution accordingly
<holstein> remun: cheers
<remun> just thought Id let you know, thanks again
<RandallRO> how i can remove the bash script? and holstein how you do to connect your phone?
<holstein> RandallRO: that bash script comment is not for you.. i literally plug my CM phone into the computer
<holstein> RandallRO: have you mounted and accessed other USB media from ubuntu/xubuntu/linux?
<RandallRO> oh sorry, and yeah other USB media work in my xubuntu
<holstein> RandallRO: i plug in the device, the device asks "use as mass storage" and i select that
<holstein> RandallRO: i also use airdroid, and other ssh or ftp or samba server/client options
<RandallRO> Holstein: oks i will try FTP client, and i don't know why in my cm only have mtp and ptp to conect to the computer and don't have "use as mass sotrage" :/
<holstein> RandallRO: i dont have "mtp and ptp".. i have charge only and storage
<holstein> RandallRO: you should be able to drill into the menu and see how it is set.. you should look into cm support forums
<RandallRO> Holstein: oh well thanks i will check this :D thanks and so mmm how i can remove this mensage to the terminal?“alias: no se encontró la orden “alias android-disconnect=”fusermount -u /media/XperiaMiniPro” “alias: no se encontró la orden “alias android-disconnect=”fusermount -u /media/XperiaMiniPro”
<holstein> RandallRO: i think you might be overthinking this process a bit.. it literally automatically happens. seeing messages like that makes me think the drive is trying to mount, and maybe you have tried to edit options
<holstein> RandallRO: what would i do? run a live CD, and plug the phone in.. test there
<RandallRO> Holstein: oks thanks :)
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> the last update skrevd my system
<Peyam> it skreve the " Dekstop" in the setting manager
<Peyam> and the key "S" dfoenst work
<Peyam> please change it
<Peyam> I have lots of programming to do
<knome> Peyam, have you filed bugs? and what update are you talking about?
<Peyam> why should I?
<Peyam> why do you even release unneccesary updates?
<Peyam> pleas
<Peyam> e
<Peyam> I dont have a account on whatsitsname
<Peyam> lunchpad
<knome> Peyam, you don't have to update. and please watch your language+attitude.
<Peyam> knome: I dont have a attutide??? Im totally cool
<Peyam> yes I dont have to. but I want I want to be able to choose what update I wana do
<Peyam> knome: how do I remove the last update?
<Peyam> I totally distroyed the Desktop menu. I cant have dual walpaper anymore
<knome> Peyam, first of all, you haven't told what version of xubuntu you are using
<Peyam> the latest one. Im here everyday. how couldnt you remember me. 13.04
<Peyam> the latest update was about 2.2 Mb
<Peyam> knome: so?
<knome> !patience | Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> knome: it updated something with xfce
<Peyam> knome: the desktop changed from https://www.google.se/search?q=desktop+xubuntu&client=firefox-a&hs=dWJ&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=tCFTUuHAGYnc4QT77YHoCQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=904&dpr=1#q=desktop+xubuntu+13.04+setting+manager&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&tbm=isch&facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=MQTzSoHtsQPzoM%3A%3BDGOWks3KjBzaJM%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252Flh3.googleusercontent.com%252F-oFQGHVNi1tI%252FUX
<knome> Peyam, please.
<knome> Peyam, you don't have to direct messages to me.
<Peyam> knome: are you going to help me?
<knome> no, at least not at this point, i'm busy doing something else.
<Peyam> ähh
<Peyam> do you know how to remove the latest update?
<Peyam> got it
<Peyam> gotta test it now
<Peyam> knome: I found the latet update
<Peyam> it haintalled xfce4 4.11
<Peyam> how do I get 4.10?
<Peyam> knome: the rouce of update from 12.-10
<Peyam> do you know the adre
<Peyam> ss
<Peyam> resource
<knome> Peyam, please stop directing messages at me.
<inma> Hola, alguien me podría ayudar que acabo de instalar xubuntu 12.10 en mi pc y soy novata en GNU/Linux y el problema que tengo es que no se me apaga el pc
<knome> !es | inma
<ubottu> inma: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<inma> Gracias
<xubuntu332> Hello, the application shortcuts are not working on xubuntu 13.04. I am running a lenovo t430u
#xubuntu 2013-10-08
<fu-fu_> So, anyone know a quick way to get packages for jaunty..? (Everything broke, my fault. This is the only linux disk I still have.)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Jaunty?! How old is that?
<fu-fu_> if ls -l / is anything to go by.. from 2009.
<cfhowlett> fu-fu_, why?  end of life!  get a supported version and install.
<fu-fu_> All I need is a quick fix, to get qemu so that I can fix btrfs in a vm and not have it crash my pc everytime I try anything.
<cfhowlett> fu-fu_, perhaps "end of life" means something different where you're from ... :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> fu-fu_, Google is your friend because, you're not going to get support for an end of life release here.
<fu-fu_> I realized that, saddly I keep getting "Domain not found" when I go to google :/
<Poisoned_Dragon> how can you get domain not found for google, if you're here?
<fu-fu_> I have no idea, but I just tryed duckduckgo and it seems to work.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Why stay on Jaunty for so long?
<fu-fu_> I'm not staying on it, I just broke my arch linux install and this was the only disk I had at hand... I've given up trying to use it for anything more than downloading a new image to put on a flashdrive.
<Poisoned_Dragon> oooooh... lol
<cfhowlett> fu-fu_, you're on the internet, so you have access.  download a supported image and we can help
<Poisoned_Dragon> probably as simple as giving him a address to wget with
<cfhowlett> www.ubuntu.com  ???
<Poisoned_Dragon> No.... the link to an iso he want's to download.
<Poisoned_Dragon> His DNS is being retarded.
<cfhowlett> Poisoned_Dragon, beyond my skillset ...
<Poisoned_Dragon> what did you want to install, fu-fu_?
<fu-fu_> xD, no I think my ISP or router is, my dns is working for everything else. (I am currently downloading the LTS of Xubuntu)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, you're already golden.
<cfhowlett> brilliant!
<Poisoned_Dragon> How did you manage to break your arch install?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Not that it's hard to do, or anything.
<fu-fu_> Uhh, Don't run a virtual mechine, of /dev/sda when you booted from /dev/sda... It's more of a broken btrfs.
<Poisoned_Dragon> What the hell, virtual partition inception?
<fu-fu_> Virtual partiton? Nah. Just the same one being used twice, at the same time... basically all the open files in both mechines.. broke/vanished/weird btrfs/nfs bug.. (Odd, as it isn't a nfs...) so.. most of /lib and some of /bin
<fu-fu_> I also broke my other install.. btrfs device add /dev/zram0 + crash = broken btrfs image.
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh
<xubuntu928> i am planning to try xu 13.10 pre-release on my laptop. does this release support uefi laptops?
<bazhang> !saucy | xubuntu928
<ubottu> xubuntu928: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<bazhang> xubuntu928, /join #ubuntu+1
<xubuntu928> reason i ask rather than download and try it out is because my network connection is very slow
<elfy> xubuntu928: it should do - but this isn't the channel to ask about it :)
<xubuntu928> where should i ask about that @elfy?
<elfy> read the comments just above ;)
<Polyolyver> Hiya! I'm a Windows geek and Linux newbie; just installed Xubuntu on my secondary desktop. When I start some applications (so far, whatever browser was the default (since changed to Chromium with no probs), and Virtualbox), it instantly hard freezes, with a corrupted display (a repeating series of pixels, so there's a randomish pattern on the screen) - only solution is to hard reboot. Any pointers on where to start with this?
<bazhang> xubuntu928, ------------>  #ubuntu+1   <-------------------
<xubuntu928> oops! i am completely new here, @elfy. can u plz tell me what is this channel for?
<xubuntu928> @bazhang, thanks for the redirect. but, i am interested in xubuntu not ubuntu. would #ubuntu+1 still be the right channel for my question?
<xubuntu928> sorry if i am bothering you guys.
<elfy> xubuntu928: read the topic :)
<bazhang> xubuntu928, all go there
<elfy> xubuntu928: ubuntu+1 is the dev version channel
<bazhang> xubuntu928, kubuntu xubuntu ubuntu all go there
<xubuntu928> ok! got it guys. thanks so much for your help.
<elfy> xubuntu928: if you actually want to help with development - then we have #xubuntu-devel , but that is not a support channel
<xubuntu928> i am on irc for the first time. :) and i am using the web interface from xubuntu.org. so, i will read up before posting questions next time. sorry! and thanks
<elfy> welcome :)
<Polyolyver> (just to add: even knowing the terms to search for would be helpful to me... Also, I added a keyboard shortcut I read about somewhere - don't have offhand, but CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to kill X or Xwindow or... I haven't learned what I'm killing yet -- but point is, the shortcut works and kicks me to a login window, but it doesn't work when this freeze happens -- if that helps)
<elfy> Polyolyver: what graphics card, how much memory cpu etc you using?
<Polyolyver> Sorry, the wife called for a quick favor. GeForce LE 6150, I think I have 4GB but might be 2GB RAM, and... I don't remember the processor offhand. Is there a way to see what Xubuntu thinks like you can in Windows? I can tell if it's right or not, but it's been too long since I got this box...
<Polyolyver> AMD Sempron LE 1250
<Polyolyver> Forgot the BIOS tells ya... I'm a software guy in my defense :)
<elfy> lspci in a terminal
<Polyolyver> and 2GB of ram...
<elfy> will list pci cards
<Polyolyver> getting back into OS to see what that says :)
<elfy> vbox is likely to stutter a bit with ram I'd suspect
<Polyolyver> ah, right, GeForce 6150SE nForce. heh. Crappy card.  Hmm... I'd be fine with it stuttering if that means slow - it's intended as a crutch because I want to switch to Linux for my desktop as I do 90% of my stuff in Chrome anyway... but I do sometimes need Windows-specific stuff... But the main concern right now is Xubuntu locking up on app launch (whichever the default browser was did the same thing at launch)
<Unit193> GeForce 6150SE nForce 430?  Not hit that myself, same ram too.
<Unit193> I'd say ssh in from another computer, check dmesg and logs in /var/log/
<Polyolyver> like... tail /var/log/dmesg from another box and start the app to see what I get?
<Unit193> dmesg is a command, and there's a syslog, xorg, and kernel logs in /var/log/
<Unit193> (dmesg is in /var/log/ too, but still. :P )
<Polyolyver> ahh, was confused b/c I see /var/log/dmesg, and it doesn't look like an executable to me. hehe.
<Polyolyver> Is SSH enabled by default? Checked my IP with ifconfig, tried to SSH and connection refused...
<Unit193> Nope.  I suppose that's not one of the first things everyone sets up.  Do TTYs work?
<Polyolyver> I've never used a TTY before.
<Unit193> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Unit193> (Also, I'm about to head out, so hopefully elfy is still around.)
<Polyolyver> tty1 apparently works; shows a login, 'starting crash report submission daemon', and that's it
<Polyolyver> others show login prompt
<Polyolyver> Is this a question of if it works when things are otherwise apparently frozen?
<Unit193> Yes.
<Polyolyver> I'm slow on the uptake sometimes. Checking...
<Polyolyver> a-ha. Negative, they do not appear to work when locked/frozen (which state I am now in again)
<Polyolyver> I'll sit here a sec in case you want me to try something else :)
<Unit193> Bummer.  Well, I'd check the logs after reboot then, starting with syslog to see what's up.
<Polyolyver> okies, rebooting
<Polyolyver> Also, please don't wait around for me - whether anyone else is around or no, I have a borrowed box to work on, so this is something I'd like to try and solve, but not an emergency :)
<Unit193> Yeah, I'm heading out now as my head is killing me.
<Polyolyver> Thanks mightily for your help :) Hope your head feels better soon!
<xubuntu040> hi
<bgardner> xubuntu040: Hello
<nextloop> hello. i am on xubuntu 13.04.  i use a vertical sidebar with a tasklist. now i want to rotate the tasklist so that the text appears horizontal. how to do that. setting /plugins/plugin2/rotate-vertically does not not show any effect
<nyker> how to sync ipod touch ios 6 to xubuntu?
<ElFizbanio> you shouldn't
<M4rdukBR> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<kRush> my user created during installation is in groups adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare, where can I find what membership in each of these groups actually does? a newly created user is in none of them and I wonder where I need to add him
<baizon> kRush: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Users_and_Groups
<xubuntu866> Hello everybody, can somebody please explain why I'm getting black screen (fivth time) when trying to install drivers for AMD 7950, tried via software center and terminal
<xubuntu866> No luck either by installing fglrx on software nor via AMD website...
<Morrog> is anybody a gtk theme specialist here?
<pinkydw> having an issue with installing xubuntu on a hardware raid, not sure I'm partitioning/formatting the array correctly.  I keep getting an error saying that it can't setup the swap area.
<pinkydw> if it matters, trying to dual boot win7 for gaming
<baizon> pinkydw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<pinkydw> thanks, I'll read through it when i get home
<gdos> i am getting a permission denied error when attempting to move stuff to the trash can (using thunar).
<GridCube> are you using thunar with root?
<gdos> no.
<church> Is there any way to get mac style global menu in xubuntu?
<GridCube> church, not really
<church> i saw something like xfce4 appmenu plugin .. for only old ubuntu versions :/
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> but thats no longer possible, as its not mantained for current xfwm4 versions
<gdos> church white not re-create the plugin?
<church> i beleave problems stems from latest ubuntu (including appmenu indicators) being gtk3, but xfce4 - gtk2, no?
<church> good that most DEs/WMs can be configured to look similar. bad that each has own limitations / limited miscellaneous plugins/applets sets
 * church rarely upgrades distrib, so decided to install whatever is latest as of now, 13.10, but seems that gnome fallback option in it is much more limited/buggy then in 12.04, so finally started trying out alternatives
<church> hate gnome3/unity, not too fond of kde, so hoped to get as much as possible from lightweight alternatives
<__0x57__> I have compiz and emerald installed, and I have also selected a theme which i have downloaded, now the window decoratiosn have applied, but how come the font and the panel and everything else the theme is meant to modify has not worked ? any ideas
<xubuntu604> Hmm...
<xubuntu604> Are you 100% sure that you've applied these settings?
<__0x57__> which settings?
<xubuntu604> For the font and panel.
<__0x57__> well this is my question
<__0x57__> i thought when you click an emerald theme it aplpies aLL the settings
<__0x57__> it seems to have only affected the windows
<__0x57__> not the panel
<xubuntu604> I see. You said you also had Compiz installed.
<__0x57__> yeah
<xubuntu604> Do they both work together, or do you need to interchange between them?
<__0x57__> erm no everything seems to be fine, Im looking through the ccsm setings now to see if i have missed anything but.. not sure
<xubuntu604> Yeah, try changing the panel and font settings for Compiz too.
<xubuntu604> Tell me what happens after.
<__0x57__> what i have done is compiz starts up, and then in window decoration settings, it is set to emerald insteal of gtk-decorator
<__0x57__> is this right
<__0x57__> ok where do youfind the panel and font settings in the ccsm, what heading is it under
<xubuntu604> I think it's under the effects header, window decoration but I'm not certain.
<__0x57__> not there
<xubuntu604> What about desktop or general?
<__0x57__> nope :/ also the desktop cube effect doesnt work would you have any idea why that isnt, and could these two issues be related
<xubuntu604> I think the cube effects is disabled until the next update.
<__0x57__> ahh ok
<xubuntu604> Must be buggy.
<__0x57__> im gonna try a reboot anyway
<__0x57__> brb
<xubuntu604> I wouldn't recommend Compiz and Emerald together by the way.
<xubuntu604> See which you prefer more.
<xubuntu604> Running them together causes conflicts.
<xubuntu604> Unless Emerald requires compiz.
<xubuntu604> I've confused myself.
<__0x57__> no luck
<xubuntu604> Emerald requires Compiz, doesn't it?
<__0x57__> it seems really buggy using emerald with xubuntu
<__0x57__> im not sure on the dependencies
<__0x57__> i think emerald is justa  nice WM which intergrates with compiz ?
<xubuntu604> Try Lubuntu. It's also lightweight.
<__0x57__> i mean with emerald loaded now, i loaded up firefox and actually dragging the window via the title bar, the mouse wasnt registering i was clicking it, :S
<xubuntu604> That's interesting...
<xubuntu604> Try purging emerald and installing it again.
<__0x57__> ok
<xubuntu604> If you don't know how - sudo apt-get purge emerald
<__0x57__> LOL so many things... i resized my term, and it starts resizing back to really small
<__0x57__> WTF
<__0x57__> i know cheers :)
<GridCube> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xubuntu604> XD
<xubuntu604> Sounds pretty messed up.
<GridCube> compiz aint really supported anymore
<xubuntu604> Really?
<GridCube> pretty much
<GridCube> except for unity
<__0x57__> its not a big deal i suppose i just like the effects
<xubuntu604> I don't use the usual XFCE effects.
<__0x57__> its just one theme i want, and it needs emerald thats all
<xubuntu604> I use Compiz because it eliminates screen tear.
<__0x57__> yeah, there just some optional nice thigns like the cube
<xubuntu604> Do you get kicked or banned for cursing in this chat?
<__0x57__> i assume so
<xubuntu604> Right after you said WTF, it mentioned not to use it.
<__0x57__> yeah
<GridCube> that was just a warning
<GridCube> xubuntu604, please refrain to use that kind of language as well
<GridCube> :=
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu604> You have some immense power right there.
<GridCube> P: not really
<xubuntu604> Being able to change your name color and all.
<xubuntu604> Hehehehehe.
<GridCube> lol xubuntu604 thats just hilighting your name being mentioned
<xubuntu604> Wait, how do you do it?
<GridCube> i type your nick, using xu pressing tab and autocompleting it
<GridCube> xubuntu604, like this
<__0x57__> nice
<GridCube> like __0x57__
<__0x57__> liek GridCube
<GridCube> see i press _ and tab
<GridCube> exactly
<xubuntu604> xubuntu604: Hohoho
<__0x57__> lol althoughi  do hate it when you get those non interactive shells
<xubuntu604> GridCube: Yehehehe
<__0x57__> even no up arrows :P
<GridCube> now your like is in red for me, instead of usual white, thats because my name was said
<__0x57__> well what irc client are you using
<xubuntu604> Makes sense.
<GridCube> im using xchat, but thats an usual behaviour in any irc program
<__0x57__> yeah but in mine it doesnt come up red
<__0x57__> its orange or white, cant remember
<xubuntu604> I hear that IRC is insecure.
<__0x57__> its as secure as your connection..
<GridCube> xubuntu604, __0x57__ this matters are not on the topic of support, so if we could move this chat to #xubuntu-offtopic
<GridCube> that be great
<__0x57__> aye cap'n
<xubuntu604> What is with this enforcement!?
<GridCube> !coc | xubuntu604
<ubottu> xubuntu604: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<xubuntu604> What did you do to me?
<GridCube> i sent you the Code of Conduct (coc) factoid :P
<knome> xubuntu604, unless you have a support question, please keep to #xubuntu-offtopic or we might have to remove you from this channel. thanks for understanding
<xubuntu604> That's just mean! Why isn't GridCube being warned? He doesn't have a support question.
<knome> xubuntu604, if you want to discuss the policies further, you can join #ubuntu-ops.
<GridCube> xubuntu604, thats because im inviting you to move to a better channel, not because i have a problem with you
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu604> Oh, I see.
<xubuntu604> Well, I'm just about to restart my computer anyway. So goodbye!
<gdos> so how'd i get 2 versions of Python (2x & 3x) installed on my system? doesn't it come with 2x by default?
<__0x57__> maybe you need both because you use a python app which required 3.x ?
<__0x57__> its not a problem having bioth instaleld as some developers write code for python 3 which wont always with with 2.x
<DJJeff> my Thunar and Mousepad keep locking up and freezing
<DJJeff> I just ran a quick strace on the pid of the running Mousepad all I got was
<DJJeff> root@gigabyte-H55M-UD2H:/# strace -p 4282 -fF
<DJJeff> [pid  4282] write(2, "\n(mousepad:4282): GLib-GObject-C"..., 147
<DJJeff> at it just hangs there
<TheSheep> use lsof to see what file is that
<TheSheep> but I guess 2 is stderr
<TheSheep> you could look into your .xsessionerrors
<DJJeff> [pid  4282] write(2, "\n(mousepad:4282): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_closure_add_invalidate_notifier: assertion 'closure->n_inotifiers < CLOSURE_MAX_N_INOTIFIERS' failed\n",
<DJJeff> here is a big list of crap about pid 4282 | http://pastebin.com/5u7e7iga
<DJJeff> I did apt-get purge mousepad and reinstalled it still locks up and freezes
<DJJeff> same with Thunar
<DJJeff> so its not that applications fault its something else
<sindre> Hey. Quick question. I've installed Xubuntu with one user. But I want to be able to switch between a steam session and xbmc session. Is it possible to set up the login window with one icon for user with steam session and one for user with xbmc session?
<DJJeff> here is output from ldd /usr/bin/mousepad | http://pastebin.com/kq57C157
<sindre> By default settings you have to change the session before login in
<DJJeff> I guess I should say im running libglib2.0-0  (2.38.0)
<brainwash> DJJeff: any reason why 2.38?
<DJJeff> is that bad?
<DJJeff> I am running 13.10 Saucy
<brainwash> xubuntu 13.04 does not ship with 2.38, 13.10 does
<brainwash> which is not supported in this channel :/
<brainwash> #ubuntu+1 or #xubuntu-devel
<DJJeff> 13.10 is set to release this month
<DJJeff> says https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<brainwash> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<brainwash> October 17th
<brainwash> and you should consider filing a bug report on launchpad
<kyo82> sera
<kyo82> un aiuto per attivare i suoni di sistema? grazie
<David-A> kyo82: espanol o portugese ? (this is for english, officially)
<kyo82> sorry i'm italian
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kyo82> thanks
<kyo82> bye ;)
<oswaldo> hi I blew up my original user and now I cant be root anymore
<oswaldo> any recomendation?
<David-A> oswaldo: if you have no other user with admin privileges on the system it will be a little difficult
<oswaldo> David-A: can I do an init 3 or something?
<Poisoned_Dragon> oswaldo, is the new account an admin account?
<oswaldo> Poisoned_Dragon: no
<Poisoned_Dragon> oops
<oswaldo> we delete the default account
<oswaldo> and the new accounts don't have that
<oswaldo> I want to know how to make new accounts with admin accounts first of all
<oswaldo> and then, if init 3 can recover the original root account
<Poisoned_Dragon> the root account hasn't left
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's still there
<David-A> oswaldo: do you have an option for "recovery" mode in the grub boot menu?
<oswaldo> yes
<oswaldo> David-A: not sure, I am on the current system so I cant check
<oswaldo> let me se the /boot folder
<colehub> So.
<colehub> Xubuntu.
<JZA> hi I need to know how to boot into an SD card
<JZA> I installed xubuntu into the SD card but fail during the grub setup
<JZA> I wonder how can I boot into it from another USB drive
<JZA> basically load the MBR and point to the SD card on the grub menu
#xubuntu 2013-10-09
<gdos> for some reason my system wide language has been changed from en_US to en_UK and now i get funny little characters whenever i enter xfce-terminal
<dbb> hi all - I have a tar backup of an entire system  basically  sudo tar /mnt/tmp_reote_bak/a.tar /
<dbb> now I want to restore the entire backup to a VM's disk
<dbb> I booted on XUbuntu 12.04 .iso... so I think there is a RAM FS.. but I dont undertand the details
<dbb> I installed sshfs and mounted the remote dir with the tar file.. and I formatted and mounted the disk in the VM
<dbb> so I want to untar the file, but point the restore to the root of the mounted disk, not the root of the RAM FS that is running the machine... I think I am close but I dont quite get the last step
<dbb> .. maybe I need to install an OS to the disk, reboot, do the same remote mount, then restore, overwriting the OS files...
<louigi> Hey guys! Today my xubuntu 12.04 loaded in text mode. xcfe4-session would not start and I had to start xubuntu-session to get to the graphic system. Recently I uninstalled a kscreen login, because after installing some KDE screensavers suddenly standard xubuntu login screen changed to some other.
<louigi> like, kubuntu one
<louigi> so now I think something is fishy in the startup scripts
<louigi> can someone help?
<louigi> so I need lightdm-gtk-greeter to work
<louigi> it is there
<louigi> but does not launch
<dbb> dude - who knows what the KDE screensaver did?  how can anyone fix that?
<dbb> I wrote screensavers :-)
<dbb> I know what an awful hack they can be!
<burialhound> Hi everyone. I have a System 76 Gazelle Pro Laptop and I put xubuntu 13.04 on it. and sometimes at boot it will hang on a black screen and not load, I have to take the battery out to restart. After that though Xubuntu loads super quick. is there a way to fix the hanging?
<well_laid_lawn> if you hold the power button on for 5 seconds that will turn the computer off
<well_laid_lawn> if the hang doesn't happen every time I would think it is a hardware issue
<burialhound> thanks I was thinking of asking system 76 if I should use their ubuntu drivers, but I thought I would come here first to see if it is a problem others are seeing.
<sovjet> hello
<bgardner> sovjet: Hello
<sovjet> have a lame problem because i am lame...
<sovjet> i have created bootable usb key, but installation does not see the drive, because it needs additional ahci driver
<sovjet> i have found something ahci.ko which i should add to that iso image before i put it on usb drive
<sovjet> but i really dont know how to do that
<sovjet> + i am on windows
<bgardner> sovjet: Do you mean the USB won't boot?
<sovjet> nope, it boots from usb key but i dont see any hdds
<bgardner> sovjet: What version of Xubuntu did you put on the USB drive?
<sovjet> the thing i have to do is: create a new usb bootable key with this driver for hdd controller added
<sovjet> 12.04
<sovjet> tried also with 13.04
<sovjet> i am trying that on hp dc7900
<sovjet> http://www.symantec.com/connect/downloads/linux-ahci-driver-dell-optiplex-760-and-hp-dc7900
<sovjet> sorry if urls are note allowed in the chan
<bgardner> sovjet: No, that's fine - and this link is pretty out of date, recent Linux kernels should have AHCI support builtin.
<sovjet> which one should i try ?
<sovjet> last 13.04 64bit ?
<bgardner> sovjet: That would be where I would start, yes.
<sovjet> hmm have 2 months old bootable key
<bgardner> sovjet: Once you have the USB booted, be sure to poke around with lspci, lshw, lsmod and see what all devices you can actually see.  If you can get net access, come back here with the session running and we can get more interactive.
<sovjet> oh
<templer> hi there I have an old dell inspirion 1300 laptop and it is running ubuntu 9.10, however I am trying to upgrade it to xubuntu 12.04 for better flash updates etc as this laptop is for my mum. I am experienced using and setting up ubuntu but after I try the live CD and all works and as soon as the installer is running for a minute I get a console/black screen with output info where it hangs/crashes... cannot get around this... anyone have advice?
<bgardner> templer: Perhaps try the minimal installer and see if you have better luck that way?  You can add your chosen DE after the install is completed.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|templer,  might also be worth considerin
<ubottu> templer,  might also be worth considerin: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sovjet> bgardner: i have this thing on internet now
<sovjet> i can see the hdd in x
<sovjet> but in terminal if i do df i dont see it
<sovjet> also if i start installer i dont see a disk i could install to
<bgardner> sovjet: df will only show it if you mount it
<sovjet> ah okay
<sovjet> so what should i check now ?
<bgardner> sovjet: Do 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if you see the defined partitions you expect.
<sovjet> yes i see /dev/sda is the hdd
<bgardner> sovjet: Okay, well your original problem was that you couldn't see HDDs in the live session.  That sounds solved, so what is it you want to do now?
<sovjet> in X there is install ubuntu 13.04
<sovjet> if i run that in that installation i click english and next
<sovjet> continoue*
<sovjet> i have two green ticks on at least 5.4GB and connected to internet
<sovjet> and then there is empty screen, +-change
<sovjet> i see device for boot loader installation says /dev/sda
<sovjet> if i click install now it says no root file system is defined
<sovjet> please correct this from partitioning menu
<sovjet> but that menu is empty, but there should be some ntfs partition there, because winsux is installed on that hdd
<bgardner> sovjet: Did you want a dual-boot setup, or do you want to remove windows and replace it with Ubuntu?
<sovjet> remove wins, clean installation ubuntu only
<bgardner> sovjet: Then if I were you, I would manually clean off /dev/sda using fdisk, then try the installer again.
<sovjet> okay
<sovjet> deleted and reboot so if i do fdisk /dev/sda and press d
<sovjet> it says no partition defined yet
<sovjet> but i still dont see anything in installer
<sovjet> if i click + it says sorry, ubuntu 13.04 has expirienced an internal problem
<bgardner> sovjet: That's new to me.  Okay, well, build your partitions yourself and see if it picks them up.  If your memory is medium-low, don't forget to add a swap partition.
<sovjet> executable path /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity
<sovjet> made a partition but i still dont see it in installer :(
<sovjet> ah sorry!
<bgardner> sovjet: ?
<sovjet> forgot to do the "w" in fdisk
<sovjet> rebooting
<bgardner> sovjet: Okay, let us know
<sovjet> no luck
<sovjet> if i do fdisk -l i see linux partition i made, but installer does not see it
<sovjet> what now
<GridCube> how do i transform this to a fstab line?  sudo mount --rw -t vboxsf Desktop /media/sf_Desktop/
<jost> Hi! Is it possible to configure xfce4-screenshooter in a way that pressing the print-key multiple times only results in one screenshot? My cat *loves* to stand on that key, and taking several thousand screenshots easily consumes all main memory and swap.
<jost> effectively forcing me to reboot
<Myrtti> well
<Myrtti> you could set it to do nothing on it's own
<Sysi> jost: you can change key combination for printscreen in keyboard settings, make it ctrl-prnt or something
<bgardner> sovjet: I honestly don't know, that behavior is new to me.  Hang around for a bit and see if anyone else can assist you.  Or you might also ask over in #ubuntu if you haven't already.
<cub> The cat will notice the change in keyboard settings and press the correct keys. Cats do that.
<jost> Myrtti, Sysi: Thanks
<sovjet> bgardner: thanks for the help, ill try to install to external usb drive, if i can do that i am fine
<bgardner> sovjet: Sure thing, good luck
<zaggynl> hi, I just tried installing xubuntu 12.04.3 x64 and I keep getting "Invalid partition table!"
<zaggynl> Did a clean install, wiped entire disk
<zaggynl> Not sure what I'm doing wrong here
<GridCube> zaggynl, the drive could be faulty, try to run a fsck
<zaggynl> drive is fine
<zaggynl> lemme run a diagnostic
<zaggynl> disk checks out fine
<zaggynl> might've been because I used UEFI boot
<gdos> for some reason my system wide language has been changed from en_US to en_UK and now i get funny little characters whenever i enter (or other) xfce-terminal
<GridCube> !uefi | zaggynl
<ubottu> zaggynl: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zaggynl> thanks
<GridCube> gdos, type setxkbmap en
<GridCube> that should fix your keyboard
<GridCube> although momentaneously, you will need to find a more permantent solution
<gdos> error loading new keyboard description; what's happening is that every other char is a little box with ones and zeros.
<gdos> ...especially when displaying colors.
<Guest17400> hellò..which version of xfce there will be in saucy? 4.10 or 4.12?
<knome> Guest17400, 4.10 with some 4.11 (4.12 development version) components. 4.12 isn't released.
<Morrog> hello
<bgardner> Morrog: Hello
<Guest17400> thanks
<Morrog> how are you today?
<bgardner> Morrog: Good thank you, how can we help you?
<Morrog> well, on monday i installed xubuntu 13.04 (i needed a more up to date OS than i previously had)
<Guest17400> I saw that there are ppa for 4.12 ..is stable for PC that I use for work? i 'm currently using 13.30...I want the pc stable but updated, I do not use lts
<Morrog> it's my first run with XFCE, and i remember on gnome 2 there was a possibility to view the entire keyboard layout
<Guest17400> 13.10 sorry
<Morrog> so one could look at all the keys and see where a symbol was. is there a similar function in xubuntu?
<knome> Guest17400, it's at your own discretion, but i wouldn't use PPA's (that aren't critical for my work) on production machines
<Guest17400> ok thanks for the suggestion ... I will not add ppa
<knome> Guest17400, also, 13.10 isn't released yet, so until it's released, don't count on it being stable (yeah, only week until release, but nonetheless)
<knome> Morrog, do you know what the application was called in gnome 2?
<Morrog> no, but it was part of the regular menu where you could add keyboard layouts
<knome> i assume if you installed that gnome2 component, you'd get the same functionality back (no idea what that component is, and what it would drag in with it)
<Guest17400> I know this, always install the version from the beta then I never had any problems, xubuntu 13.10  beta 2 is very stable for now, and very beautiful
<Morrog> thanks knome. i'll search some more for the exact application in gnome 2 - if i can find it that is
<knome> np
<gdos> so how do i remove the little boxes of ones and zeros when displaying colors in xfce-terminal?
<knome> gdos, that sounds like an encoding problem, or a missing font
<gdos> tried using courioer new and couriouer 10
<knome> what i'm saying is
<knome> those symbols might be interpreted as, say, japanese symbols
<gdos> so how do i change the encoding?
<knome> if the current font doesn't have that symbol, it's loaded from a different font - if there is any font that has that symbol
<knome> where do you see the problem happening?
<Morrog> knome, it seems to have been part of gnome-keyboard-properties, as far as i can tell
<gdos> xfce-terminal AND guake (as well as xterm)
<knome> gdos, with any colors anywhere, or with a certain CLI app?
<Morrog> which then had a 'print' option (Print a diagram of the selected keyboard layout)
<gdos> any console app that uses colors.
<gdos> knome: i'm beginning to suspect its an encoding problem but not sure how to fix.
<knome> gdos, could you imagebin a screenshot?
<knome> Morrog, mhm, can't seem to find a suitable package for that, or at least an obvious one
<Morrog> yeah, me neither. it's a minor thing of course, but i do feel a bit stupid for having to manually tap keys until i find the right symbol :p
<gdos> knome: zimagez ok?
<knome> gdos, whatever works
<gdos> knome: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10092013-091312am.php
<knome> gdos, aha, so not all the colors in the terminal are broken, eg. the prompt
<knome> gdos, that looks like aptsh is using some symbols none of your fonts have
<gdos> hmmm...what's the default font Ubuntu (or Xubuntu) uses? is there a font viewer that I can use to compare fonts?
<knome> gdos, the way the fonts are loaded would usually fallback to any font that has that symbol
<knome> gdos, practically, if an app asked for a symbol for the musical g-key and the current font didn't have that symbol, the system would find a font that has one, if any
<knome> gdos, and only after that, show the unicode box
<knome> gdos, the default terminal font is liberation mono IIRC, i prefer dejavu sans mono myself
<knome> gdos, cucharmap, or gnome-character-map (symlink to the former) to look at the fonts
<gdos> ok let me try those fonts, *BRB*
<knome> if i see that correctly, the missing symbol looks like U+0001, which is a control character; that shouldn't be "missing"
<gdos> knome: that first screenshot was with liberation sans mono (i forgot i delted my original xfce-terminal profile to resort back to default settings) and this next screen shot is with the deja sans mono font: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10092013-091910am.php
<knome> gdos, i can confirm i have that bug with aptsh.
<knome> gdos, do you have that bug with other apps?
<gdos> knome: i will open up an tty and see if i get the same error.
<gdos> er, bug.
<knome> i don't have it on a TTY
<gdos> knome: i, too, do not have it on a tty.
<knome> so probably a bug in how xfce4-terminal handles U+0001
<gdos> hmm....gimme a sec and let me try another terminal.
<knome> works for me in xterm
<gdos> but doesn't xterm not use font encoding or use what tty uses (can't remember)?
<knome> don't kno
<knome> +w
<gdos> just for giggles i'm going to try another terminal.
<Morrog> strange, the keyboard layout used in xfce is different from the one in gnome
<xubuntu505> Hi all. I ve searched everywhere. But cannot find how fix font antialiasing on qt apps (vlc, virtualbx etc). Help me out please. :)
<GridCube> doesnt qt has a control panel for itself?
<TheSheep> it does
<GridCube> in any case, my intuition says this has to work http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=46535
<TheSheep> qt4-qtconfig
<gdos> knome: i do not get this issue with pterm (putty's terminal); gnome-terminal won't load; trying others now.
<Dan_D> Does anyone here know what to do when a window gets an equals sign next to it's name in the start bar, and it stays basically minimised, and closing the program is the only answer it seem.
<Dan_D> (on Xubuntu of course)
<GridCube> Dan_D, the window is just scrolled
<GridCube> or rolled
<GridCube> use the scroll wheel over the title bar of a window to roll it up and down
<Dan_D> Ok
<GridCube> try it :)
<Dan_D> Oh cool!
<Dan_D> What is this feature for though?
<GridCube> Dan_D, you can also add a button to the title bar to control the rolling of windows by clicking
<Dan_D> Ok,thanksyou
<GridCube> Dan_D, its a feature most window manager have had in linux since ever, its before the list of windows was set as a standard
<Dan_D> Ok
<GridCube> its pretty useful
<Dan_D> I have never noticed it until today,however
<GridCube> Dan_D, :) if you press alt while scrolling on the title bar you can make windows transparent!!
<GridCube> :D
<Dan_D> Holy S**T! That is sooooo cool.
<bgardner> GridCube: HOW did I not know that?!
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> if you press alt and clic anywhere in a window you can drag it
<GridCube> if you press alt and left click on a window anyway you can resize it!
<GridCube> :D
<Dan_D> SO I can play a game and keep an eye on it's IRC channel at the same time with transparency.
<GridCube> XD sure
<Dan_D> Cool
<Dan_D> Bye
<GridCube> bye :)
<gdos> knome: does same thing in lxterminal
<GridCube> gdos, have  you tried loggin in using the guest account and see if you keep seeing this weird issue?
<gdos> no will try that now, GridCube; just tried other terminals and does same thing. does not do it on xterm or pterm, however.
<gdos> GridCube: guest account = same issue.
<GridCube> how very weird
<knome> gdos, can you file a bug about that?
<gdos> how and where?
<knome> gdos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+filebug
<gdos> k. thanks, knome
<knome> np
<knome> gdos, you can paste me the bug when you're ready and i can poke around a bit
<gdos> OK. How would I or should I word it, knome?
<knome> "xfce4-terminal outputs the U+0001 control character"
<gdos> got it. :)
<knome> and attach a screenshot.
<gdos> Ok.
<gdos> knome: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/1237594 (bug report filed on that issue we discussed earlier)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1237594 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "xfce-terminal (or other terminals) outputs the U+0001 control character" [Undecided,New]
<knome> what were all the terminals affected?
<knome> (or, those you looked and were affected) ^ gdos
<gdos> knome. yea i just added that, after the fact. sorry. :)
<knome> but what were the exact terminals? i can mark them as affected as well
<knome> oh right, read the description again :P
<knome> marked lxterminal and gnome-terminal as affected
<brainwash> so it's a libvte issue?
<knome> no idea
<knome> but at least there is now a bug :)
<brainwash> interesting one, only the libvte terminals seem to be affected
<brainwash> ^A^[[1;33mapt^A^[[1;31msh^A^[[0m>
<brainwash> aptsh>
<gdos> what is libvte? is it used in all terminals (or just the ones that use it like gnome-terminal, konsole, lxterminal, xfce-terminal)?
<knome> brainwash, any additional information on the bug is appreciated. maybe even mark libvte as affected.
<gdos> if it is libvte we might be able to narrow this down by trying which terminals use libvte vs. those that don't, correct?
<knome> yep
<brainwash> yea, all the mentioned terminals utilizes libvte
<brainwash> tty is not affected, xterm and rxvt aren't either
<gdos> what about gnome-terminal (i couldn't even get that to come up) or konsole (downloading it now); anyone else have those?
<bgardner> gdos: I have gnome-terminal installed, what did you need tested again?
<knome> bgardner, bug 1237594
<ubottu> bug 1237594 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "The U+0001 control character is output in terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237594
<bgardner> knome: Thank you, one moment
<bgardner> gdos,knome: Yes, gnome-terminal is affected.
<knome> anyway, we should move this discussion to #xubuntu-devel :)
<gdos> however konsole doesn't appear to be, can anyone care to confirm?
<gdos> ok gotcha, knome: i'll let you move it to #xubuntu-devl as i'm headed out the door. :)
<knome> gdos, heh, oki, hf
<ReaganomicsLambo> Hey does anyone here know how to switch windows on xubuntu 12.04. I'm not talking about switching workspaces. My tutor was helping me today and he pressed like 2 keys and was able to toggle all of the open windows on the screen. How do you do this?
<ochosi> ReaganomicsLambo: alt+tab
<ochosi> and to cycle in the other direction, you can do alt+shift+tab
<ochosi> holding the alt-key (even after releasing tab) lets you stay in the overview
<ReaganomicsLambo> lol, thanks man. You learn something new each day.
<ochosi> works in every OS i know
<ochosi> (incl. windows, osx)
<xubuntu272> Hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<xubuntu272> im new to xubuntu
<xubuntu272> please help me to change the task bar buttons
#xubuntu 2013-10-10
<Pwnna> how come everytime i press F12 xfce4-panel disappears?
<Pwnna> i have F12 mapped to exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator
<Pwnna> i recently booted into dedicated graphics only mode for a minute
<Pwnna> and now this happens
<Pwnna> wat
<holstein> dedicated graphics?
<Pwnna> i have an nvidia chip and a intel chip
<Pwnna> i needed to hook up to a second monitor.. so i had to boot into nvidia only
<Pwnna> the W530's wiring is fucked up
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pwnna> sorry.
<pr0zac> Hi, i'm trying to install xubuntu on a mbp, and runs the grub bot then back screen :(
<Pwnna> but yeah. everytime i press F12 it hides? closes? the xfce4-panel
<holstein> i have a dual GPU netbook.. but, i have rarely used the nvidia
<Pwnna> me too. it was the one instance
<holstein> Pwnna: i suppose, it could be crashing.. can you open the terminal otherwise?
<Pwnna> yea
<Pwnna> i have one opened now
<Pwnna> (F12 is my key for opening terminal, too)
<Pwnna> but yeah. any ideas?
<Pwnna> the font is also messed up on my desktop
<Pwnna> also pressing F12 won't launch terminal now, either
<zukeprime> how about remapping F12 to xfce4-terminal vs exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator
<Pwnna> zukeprime: that's not even getting activated
<zukeprime> hmm
<Pwnna> right now the problem is that everytime i press F12, panels disappear
<zukeprime> I see
<Pwnna> which is a big issue
<Pwnna> i can't relaunch them either
<Pwnna> recvfrom(3, 0x7fd16566a4f4, 4096, 0, 0, 0) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Pwnna> poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=6, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 4, 4294967295
<Pwnna> from strace
<zukeprime> the only time I've seen that before was with a netbook that required a function keypress to access the F keys.  It defaulted to power management, etc
<Pwnna> but how did booting into dedicated screw this up? i had dedicated working before
<Pwnna> [~]$ xfce4-panel
<Pwnna> xfce4-panel: There is already a running instance
<holstein> Pwnna: i would run the *exact* command that is mapped, and see if it is crashing or causing the issue with the panel
<holstein> run the command in a terminal
<Pwnna> holstein: no problem with that command
<Pwnna> in fact, there is another key mapped to it and it has no issue
<holstein> Pwnna: i would go with the remap
<zukeprime> or reset key assignments just to test it out
<holstein> Pwnna: its really hard to say what did what when you are dealing with those proprietary drivers
<Pwnna> holstein: i'm back on intel now
<holstein> Pwnna: sure, but the nvidia driver *is* installed, and you say you used it and thats when this started happening
<holstein> i would purgen the driver.. i would test as another user.. i would try and remove my users config from the equation.. or just deal with another key combination for launching a terminal
<Pwnna> actually
<holstein> purge*
<Pwnna> if i unmapped the key F12
<Pwnna> pressing F12 won't kill my panel
<Pwnna> aha!
<Pwnna> so pressing F12 somehow moves the panel to LSVD-0
<Pwnna> my screen is LSVD1 when i use intel
<Pwnna> but 0 when i use nvidia
<Pwnna> but why when i have F12 mapped and when it starts?
<zukeprime> didn't xubuntu just update multi-monitor support in 13.10
<zukeprime> or was that xfce 4.12 dev repo?  I forget
<Pwnna> but only F12
<Pwnna> and only when i map it
<Pwnna> and it doesn't matter what i map it to
<Pwnna> is there anywhere else where i can map keys or something?
<holstein> Pwnna: is it still doing it as another user?
<Pwnna> what do you mean?
<Pwnna> and i'm going to kill the nvidia modules..
<holstein> Pwnna: if you test as another user, you will remove your user config from the equation
<Pwnna> oh
<Pwnna> idk. i don't have another user
<Pwnna> i can try in a minute
<holstein> theres always the guest user..
<Pwnna> yeah
<Pwnna> i think i disabled that. lol
<holstein> Pwnna: if you are asking for a suggestion.. try removing your users config from the equation.. that can be done several ways.. the guest user and making a new user are just 2 of those ways
<Pwnna> purging the nvidia driver does not help
<Pwnna> yeah. i'm going to do that. just trying to do this one step at a time
<Pwnna> holstein: looks like that's it
<Pwnna> an user config error
<Pwnna> holstein: creating a new user does not induce this problem. any idea where this might be?
<holstein> Pwnna: somewhere in your /home.. what would i do? i usually just move everything out, and put back just what i need/want.. and test
<Pwnna> holstein: ogod.. there will be too many things
<Pwnna> i'll be here till next month
<holstein> Pwnna: probably not
<Pwnna> also => font looks weird
<Pwnna> http://i.imgur.com/sZwZTl4.png
<holstein> Pwnna: thats probably just the grahpics driver being different than you are used to
<Pwnna> holstein: . no i'm using the intel driver.
<Pwnna> i actually just purged the intel driver
<Pwnna> and i'm on intel only mode again
<holstein> Pwnna: im just stating what i have seen on my hardware like that
<holstein> Pwnna: it can be odd.. why are the fonts "odd"? i dont know, but its likely driver related.. and you need to install drivers anyway.. so i wouldnt worry about it right now
<holstein> i would get your f12 key however you want it to be, thenn reinstall whatever drivers.. then mess with the font issue if its still there... doing one step at a time..
<Pwnna> i don't need the drivers..
<Pwnna> i run on intel mode. today was a special occasion
<Pwnna> i see some weird stuff in settings editor
<holstein> Pwnna: i need the driver to disable my nvidia GPU.. anyway, do what you want
<holstein> i would troubleshoot the other issue first..
<Pwnna> i have BIOS disabled nvidia
<holstein> Pwnna: enjoy that!
<Pwnna> yeah. so everytime i press F12 it sets the output display for both of my panels to the wront screen
<Pwnna> i don't get this
<Pwnna> what...
<Pwnna> yeah. something is changing this.. but what?
<Pwnna> from monitor i can see it is being changes
<Xabster> Hi, how do I change default media player?
<Xabster> Also, is there a way to make Chromium know what to do with magnet links (run transmission)?
<nikolam> I have something to say about window manager on xubuntu 32bit 12.04LTS : it does not focus newly created windows, (they all start un-focused) so i must first click in the window to use it.
<nikolam> I suppose default should be that he focus new window when opening, so user can use it, right?
<nikolam> Does "activate focus stealing prevention" have something to do with it (unchecked) and "Honor standard ICCCM focus hint" (checked)
<nikolam> OK, it is gone after activating "focus stealing prevention". But it is interesting if that is by default unselected or what is actually stealing focus?
<mirkoc> hello how can i fix the indicator-sound--service problem in 13.10? if i kill the currently running indicator-sound-service and run /usr/lib/indicator-sound-gtk2/indicator-sound-service it starts working again.
<habtool> @mirkoc https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<gdos> using thunar: i am un-able to browse the network. it times out whenever i click on the browse network icon in the sidebar.
<gdos> but then when i manually type in smb:/// i can see my network and when i try to click on a folder it times out again.
<holstein> gdos: i use gigolo
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1+dfsg-1 (raring), package size 143 kB, installed size 753 kB
<xubuntu513> i have ubuntu 13.04 and graphic card is sis 771/671 integrated can you help me to install the right driver for it? please!!
<xubuntu513> i have ubuntu 13.04 and graphic card is sis 771/671 integrated can you help me to install the right driver for it? please!!
<GridCube> !patience | xubuntu513
<ubottu> xubuntu513: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> xubuntu513, https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/301958
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 301958 in X.Org X server "no support for sis 671/771 video cards" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gdos> i'll check it out holstein.
<gdos> holstein: i'm still getting a "connection timed out message"
<gdos> is it possible to have network settings (more specifically dns settings) on a per user basis?
<TheSheep> gdos: sure
<TheSheep> gdos: in the network connections you have a checkbox for making the particular connection global (available for all users) or just for the current user
<gdos> its ticked for all users.
<TheSheep> then create a new one just for yourself
<gdos> oh i'll try that. thanks. :)
<gdos> TheSheep: is it possible to 'copy' settings from one profile to another and then adjust as necessary?
<gdos> TheSheep: for my settings i uncheck auto connect to this network for them and tick the network that *I* want to connect at startup, correct?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> no idea about copying over stuff
<gdos> ok.
<gdos> and my new settings (for myself) shouldn't mess with their side when they log in correct?
<TheSheep> yeah
<gdos> sweet. thanks. trying it now. :)
<K1rk_2> Hi, my K1rk account is banned here because of an excess flood caused by my BNC.  Can the ban for K1rk be lifted?  I have resolved the connectivity issue.
<K1rk_2> TheSheep, knome, bazhang, mneptok any of you folks available to lift the ban for K1rk for the connectivity issue?  Thanks :)
<GridCube> K1rk_2, you should ask on #ubuntu-ops
<K1rk_2> GridCube: okay sorry, the #fix_your_connection channel just told me to look for ops... didn't give any specifics.
<GridCube> K1rk_2, dont worry, you just will get faster response there
<knome> Myrtti, cheers.
<Myrtti> np
<gdos> i use 'RUN PROGRAM...' quite frequently (rather than the 'Applications Menu'), how can I create a launcher for 'RUN PROGRAM...' on my panel?
<brainwash> gdos: the command is "xfce4-appfinder --collapsed"
<xubuntu673> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu and mb sb can explain me why when I write apt-get update and then upgrade it says everything is installed, but software center says there are 7 more possible updates
<xubuntu673> I thought apt-get checks everything and upgrades it
<gdos> thanks brainwash
<bgardner> xubuntu673: apt-get upgrade probably said "7 packages kept back", is that true?  Try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<xubuntu673> The following packages have been kept back:   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<bgardner> xubuntu673: And there you go.  apt-get upgrade won't add new packages without your say-so.  Use apt-get dist-upgrade for that.
<xubuntu673> it does work now, thank!
<xubuntu673> thanks*
<peyam> knome: I solved the problem. Just deleted xfce updates from resources and installed the updates i needed before that
<davidvj> can somebody advise whether the nvidia-prime drivers are a part of the 13.10 installation?
<peyam> installation?
<phillw> knome: I've looked at https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/patch-test/+packages but cannot find the ppa name that I need to add via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PPA_Testing#How_to_Install_a_ppa_.28aka_Adding.29 which is the only way I'm familiar with.
<peyam> i dont think so. you will activate them after installation
<davidvj> thanks all .... out
<knome> phillw, ppa:~micahg/patch-test
<Unit193> knome: Good one, also might want to lose the tilde.
<knome> phillw, actually i think ppa:micahg/patch-test
<knome> Unit193, that^
<phillw> knome: thanks, unit 193 has also just given me further instructions !
<Unit193> Ah, I see, crossposting...
<phillw> I'm only a tester and need things explained as per our documentation :P
<knome> oh my
<phillw> Unit193: I didn't see you on the list as being here, hence my going back to #lubuntu :)
<phillw> ppa added... what package to add?
<knome> phillw, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<knome> phillw, you shouldn't need to add any package, some just should be updated
<phillw> ooh, the 2nd one will take a while.... the update is rattling away quite happily
<xubuntu936> Forwarding audio to multiple remote desktops doesn't work.
<xubuntu936> The problem was already familiar with Ubuntu 10:04
<xubuntu936> We installed Xubuntu 13.
<xubuntu936> But we don't know how to forward the audio, so that it will work locally.
<phillw> I'll fire in the upgrade when the update is completed, but my VM is over a week old since last update.
<phillw> it will be completed today :)
<xubuntu936> http://www.cheska-ict.nl/
<Unit193> xubuntu936: Is multiple remote audio servers supposed to work?
<Unit193> Seems padevchooser only supports one server.
<xubuntu936> We made two accounts with paswords
<xubuntu936> In ubuntu 10.04 we installe samba, alsa, pulse audi and allow multiple users but it won't wordk
<xubuntu936> in xubuntu same problem
<xubuntu936> we  made a little network en we connected two accounts at the "server"
<kordis> is it possible to make the windows full screen instead of only half when snapping it to the upper screen border?
<bekks> kordis: Sure, snap it to the top, not to the left or right.
<kordis> snapping to the top makes it only half full
<xubuntu936> everyting works fine the resolution etc. but the sound is still hanging at the server
<bekks> kordis: Snapping it to the top snaps it fullscreen here.
<Unit193> bekks: Really?  That's not supported in Xfwm right now.
<kordis> hm, so why doesnt it work for me.. Ill go see the settings one more time
<kordis> I just installed Xubuntu :)
<bekks> Unit193: Ah, xfwm. Nope, not using xfwm here :)
<Unit193> That could be why. :P
<bekks> Unit193: It would be a viable explanation at least :P
<kordis> cant find anything in the settings :/
<kordis> it works only for already maximized windows, if I try to resnap it without letting my mouse button
<Unit193> kordis: Yes, sadly it's not supported in xfwm right now, I'd prefer that as well.
<kordis> maybe theres some config file somewhere deeper when I could just change some settings
<kordis> maybe if not making it fullscreen, I just could make it as big as my resolution or smth like that
<phillw> knome:  Unit193: I have the new updates in my VM. notifications are okay (I re-started the network via the little icon and the 'bubble' appeared fine). But, when I selected 'Power Manager' it popped a window up telling me that xfce power manager was not running and would I like to start it. It gave no issues when I said yes and is quite happy. To me, this is not a bug; it is simply telling me "Hey, I'm not using up resources on your computer; if you w
<phillw> are there any other tests you'd like me to do? from this, I'm quite happy to add it to my hardware machine.
<xubuntu964> hi everyone, can you help me. on the top panel which is at the bottom at the moment there are some starter shortcuts (notepad, firefox, terminal etc) on the left and some on the right side (clock, network, radio etc) now i messed up by deleting separators. I could put them back but when i open an application it goes on the left side instead of the right. How can I handle this?
<xubuntu190> i just installed xubuntu and i need wifi drivers that are compatible
<xubuntu190> suggestions?
<knome> xubuntu190, help us a bit; what's your hardware?
<xubuntu190> hewlett packard.  intel pentium. 64 bit
<knome> xubuntu190, open a terminal and run: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<xubuntu190> hp notebook 2000
<knome> xubuntu190, and paste us the link the terminal outputs
<phillw> knome: I'll leave him your more exprienced hands, I was going for 'lspci | grep ire' to check that they had broadcom :D
<phillw> knome: but while you are here. Are there any more tests you wish me to do for https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/patch-test/+packages ?
<knome> phillw, nope. thanks for confirming stuff works
<knome> phillw, though you might want to see the last comment in bug 1177116
<ubottu> bug 1177116 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Xfwm4's 'dialog' window has an unused maximise-button" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177116
<phillw> I'll add it to my hardware
<knome> phillw, or is lubuntu using xfwm4 too?
<kirashi> hello
<knome> (i doubt)
<kirashi> Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having, the problem being on Windows I have extremely fast connection, but on xubuntu my connection is extremely slow, I can't even buffer a YouTube video, any ideas why?
<knome> kirashi, what's your network hardware?
<kirashi> um how do I check? :S
<knome> kirashi, in terminal, type: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<knome> kirashi, and paste us the URL
<knome> sorry,
<knome> run: sudo lshw ...
<kirashi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6220160/
<phillw> knome: you'd need to look at the build list for lubuntu to check that out. You'll be able to find that far faster than I can :)
<knome> heh. sure.
<knome> phillw, yeah, you're not using xfwm4. so basically, if you still have that bug, you have a different, but similar bug
<kirashi> any idea knome? :o
<knome> kirashi, no, i'm not too experienced with networking stuff, but that information should make it easier for others to help, or help you find support in other places
<kirashi> knome, am I better off starting up a thread on the forums and see what happens there?
<phillw> knome: Ì'm sure I've seen the bug in chatter, but that may have been when I was receiving every bug report that may affect lubuntu. I will, however, mention the bug to the lubuntu testers and ask that they see if it is there.
<knome> kirashi, i would imagine there are threads that include that card already
<knome> kirashi, or other tutorials to help with debugging/troubleshooting
<knome> phillw, yeah well, it was marked as affecting lubuntu-artwork (and xubuntu-artwork), but that's invalid.
<phillw> kirashi: head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 have read of the sticky; if there is not an answer there, ask on there and post up the paste bin that knome asked you to make.
<knome> phillw, (or what do i know about lubuntu's situation!) but for xubuntu, the bug is in xfwm4
<kirashi> Guess I'll be waiting a while either way, since the internet is slow T_T
<Unit193> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Unit193> kirashi: Can't use ethernet?
<kirashi> unit193, nope :C
<phillw> knome: I've been running 13.10 since alpha 1 as my 'live machine' on hardware. But, as I'm an alterant ISO tester it would be unlikely for me to meet it.
<knome> phillw, well the bug is most possibly extending beyond ubiquity
<knome> phillw, in xfwm4, the bug is visible with all 'dialog' type windows. for lubuntu and your window manager
<knome> phillw, it's possible that lubuntu's window manager (openbox?) has a similar problem; OR, it is plausible that it only happens in ubiquity for lubuntu as well
<phillw> knome: ìs PM oaky?
<phillw> *oaky*
<phillw> grr... *okay*
<aicasn> i'm still tar/bz'ing my data for achival. is there a better way nowadays than    tar cv folder-to-archieve | bzip2 -9c > save.tar.bz2   ?
<knome> phillw, yup
<phillw> knome: just want you to proof read and correct an email I'm going to send to the lubuntu testers.
<Unit193> aicasn: tar jvcf backup.tar.bz2 /home/unit193/what-is-this-even-doing-here/
<aicasn> Unit193: yeah essentially the same thing, no?
<Unit193> Yes, it's the same without a pipe.  I'd use rsync to copy it wherever I want it to go too.  There's other applications people like to use though, some are listed here: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/guide-keeping-safe.html#backup-regularly
<kirashi> Pages aren't even loading :/
<Unit193> kirashi: What version of Xubuntu?
<kirashi> 13.04
<Unit193> OK, first try   sudo rfkill unblock all   then http://davidcortijo.wordpress.com/2012/05/07/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-solve-the-wifi-interface-using-ralink-rt3090-card/ seems to indicate that  sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off  will turn off the powersaver function of your wireless card.
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1020081 may be worth looking at, even if it's a bit dated.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 896582 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1020081 1814:3090 RT3090 Network speed are very low" [Medium,Fix released]
<aicasn> hmm haven't tried 13 yet. still on 12.10
 * Unit193 is on 13.10. :P
<aicasn> i'll try anything so long as it doesn't have a Metro screen
<Timkanpy> Hello !
<Timkanpy> I'm trying to install flash player for Xubuntu but until now I haven't succeeded, any advice ,
<Timkanpy> *?
<kirashi> Unit193, on the first link you gave, it says to do sudo gedit /etc/network and lists some stuff, am I meant to copy all that into mine? it's not really clear about that (mine only has this: # symbolic names for networks, see networks(5) for more information
<kirashi> link-local 169.254.0.0)
<Unit193> Timkanpy: intall flashplugin-installer
<Unit193> kirashi: I wouldn't personally no, and that exact text isn't meant to work on your network.
<Timkanpy> Ok, gonna try it, thanks Unit193
<kirashi> tried it all Unit193 and it's still slow :c it has to be something with ubuntu because it works perfectly on windows :o
#xubuntu 2013-10-11
<edgar> hallo, bitte helfe mir: Xubuntu, 12.10 - Im Anwendungsfinder ueber "bearbeiten" Anwendung versteckt. Wie mache ich das rückgängig?
<edgar> ?
<phillw> !de | edgar
<ubottu> edgar: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<edgar> danke
<edgar> tschüss
<kj5t> ! sp | kj5t
<phillw> !sp | kj5t
<kj5t> I don't know -- just messing around :)
<phillw> kj5t: maybe you are asking for spanish?
<kj5t> Yes just curious
<phillw> c'est
<phillw> !ep
<phillw> !sp
<phillw> kj5t: you can tell why I'm not on the translations teams!
<kj5t> he
<phillw> !fr | phillw
<ubottu> phillw, please see my private message
<phillw> kj5t: I think the bot just told me off, and I've also getting a telling off from a human. c'est la vie.
<Unit193> !facts
<Unit193> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<phillw> !languages
<Unit193> phillw: Please /msg ubottu !fact  or checkout http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<xabster> Can you help me solve some of these problems? 1) Chromium is set as default browser many times, but it keeps forgetting. 2) How can I replace all parole's MIME bindings with VLC player instead? 3) Various processes crash and give me an option to submit the problem. Do you know of a "database" of such issues to find solutions faster than googling?
<Poisoned_Dragon> xabster, Close Chromium. In settings manager, select Preferred Applications. Set Chromium as default there. If Chromium should complain that it's not the default browser, don't set it in chromium. Just tell it to not ask you again.
<xabster> alright, i did that now
<xabster> thanks
<Poisoned_Dragon> No problem. All links should open chromium by default now.
<xabster> looks like it works fine
<mapps> good evening.trying to install xubuntu on an old machine (p4 512mb ram) but i am having issues...on boot it either a ) hangs on xubuntu logo or b) it drops to acommand prompt
<Poisoned_Dragon> xabster, As for Parole, I just uninstalled it. :)
<cfhowlett> mapps, did you md5sum the ISO to verify a good download
<Poisoned_Dragon> VLC ftw
<xabster> does that fallback to VLC taking those entries then?
<mapps> i should mention it's a matrox g400/g450 gfx card according to lspci | grep VGA --- ive tried booting with nomodeset etc but no luck
<xabster> uninstalling immediately :)
<mapps> Poisoned_Dragon, yep checked and the iso was fine
<Poisoned_Dragon> xabster, I'm pretty sure it does.
<Poisoned_Dragon> mapps, cfhowlett made that suggestion
<mapps> ah damn
<mapps> sorry
<mapps> tired:D
<mapps> thanks cfhowlett  but yea i checked
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ugh... matrox? really? That's gonna be a tough one.
<xabster> lovely, it did
<mapps> ya its a matrox g400/450 ..damn for real
<mapps> there's no easy way?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't have much experience with that gpu.
<mapps> damn thing what a PITA
<Poisoned_Dragon> I try to shy away from those and VIA
<mapps> i thought it would be fine..as i mean it starts to boot up but stops on the xubuntu logo ya know
<mapps> yea like broadcom for wifi..those are a pain hey
<Poisoned_Dragon> mapps, maybe you should remove quiet and splash from the boot options.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then you can see where it hangs
<mapps> ah is quiet splash what makes it have the boot logo
<mapps> where or how do i do that i know how to add options when i press f6
<elfy> same place - you should be able to edit the boot line there somewhere
<mapps> ah
<mapps> got it..thanks mate
<mapps> thats handy..didnt know about that so il see it hang on something i assume
<Poisoned_Dragon> thanks elfy. I kinda wandered off there
<xabster> Anyone know how to get magnet links (torrents) to be recognized to belong to Transmission?
<baizon> xabster: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122930/how-to-make-firefox-open-magnet-links-in-transmission
<xabster> I got chrome, and the stuff that relates to Chrome talk about files
<xabster> But a magnet URI is not a file
<xabster> hold on, reading on
<xabster> it did not work, but i will try one of the other solutions too
<baizon> xabster: http://askubuntu.com/questions/108925/how-to-tell-chrome-what-to-do-with-a-magnet-link
<xabster> not working either
<xabster> it's the same suggestion
<xabster> they all are
<xabster> xabster@xabster-xubuntu:/usr/share/applications$ xdg-mime default transmission-gtk.desktop x-scheme-handler/magnet
<bazhang> no idea about chrome, got it in firefox though
<xabster> ok, thanks though
<gdos> can drop box be installed without installing all of the kde desktop?
<well_laid_lawn> !find dropbox
<ubottu> Found: nautilus-dropbox, libnet-dropbox-api-perl
<TheSheep> I don't think we ship dropbox
<TheSheep> you would need to ask their support
<cfhowlett> gdos, dropbox doesn't install kde desktop
<gdos> ok. 'cause last time i tried installing it, it was pulling QT4 files and somehow parts of the kde desktop got installed.
<cfhowlett> gdos, similar for installing to xubuntu if not exactly the same :   http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-dropbox-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<gdos> ok. will check it out, thanks, cfhowlett. (btw, are there are 'free' services similar to dropbox?)
<cfhowlett> gdos, ubuntuone ....
<cfhowlett> assuming you mean cloud storage ?
<gdos> cfhowlett: yea. but preferabbly something that uses both linux and windows. ubuntuone can do that?
<gdos> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<cfhowlett> yep.  and android and even IOS
<gdos> android? nice. (but not the kindle fire, huh?)
<cfhowlett> gdos, never owned a kindle and know nothing about it beyond the name.  sorry.
<gdos> checking out ubuntu one now; i don't need to install 'UBUNTUONE-CLIENT-GNOME' just need to install 'UBUNTUONE-CLIENT' correct ?
<cfhowlett> gdos, what is your ubuntu?
<TheSheep> isn't kindle fire just android?
<gdos> cfhowlett: Xubuntu 13.04
<cfhowlett> xubuntu?  just got to software center and install the client
<cfhowlett> TheSheep, it's a skinned android ... I don't believe it even uses the google play store ...
<gdos> TheSheep: the kindle uses a 'customized' version of Android (go figure, right?)
<gdos> cfhowlett: the kindle doesn't even use the google play store. but you can use the kindle app store with android devices. figure that one out.
<TheSheep> as long as you can install apps from outside the app store, you should be fine
<TheSheep> and if they locked it out, you can always root it
<cfhowlett> gdos, I've got kindle reader on my ipad and my nexus 4 phone.  I'm quite happy with that for the few epubs and books I read
<TheSheep> depending on the country in which you live, that may be perfectly legal or a crime against humanity
<gdos> found spideroak.com checking it out now too. it also, like UbuntuOne & DropBox, has free storage as well as both a Windows and Android apps.
<gdos> so how do i launch ubuntu one after installation?
<SuperEngineer> gdos: here's 2 easy ways: press <Super> key - start typing Ubun... it will appear in list.. select & click
<SuperEngineer> or click on imail icon in ndicator area - U1 is at bottom of drop list
<SuperEngineer> [may I also recommend the whoops - sorry gdos - saw question hewre - thought i was still on #Ubuntu
<SuperEngineer> my bad
<SuperEngineer> in Xbuntu... look fo the drop down menu - its in there [or do as I have done & install gnome-do... once installed you just start typing Ub... it appears as 1st option in gnome-do ;)
<SuperEngineer> talking of which.. Xubuntu on an old Acer netbook.. works a treat, best OS replace I've done in years [full blown Ubuntu slowed it down too much
<tenc> I haven't met a rig I didn't like Xubuntu on.
<gdos> first time i've used xubuntu since 8.10 and must say i'm impressed with the bug fixes. :)
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<gdos> one thing that i am glad is fixed is that before when i would install an app that used several gnome or kde libararies, somehow gnome or kde desktops would install. not so anymore.
<thebope> hi. I keep receiving a notification about software updates but there is no icon to click. Where is this notifications icon I'm supposed to click?
<thebope> oh stack overflow may have the answer here
<xabster> Hi, I finally got my ATI drivers to work really well. FPS is almost same as Windows. One issue I got is that I need the "overscan" feature in the control to be set at max so it will cover my screen
<xabster> The icons for the control panels are the same except one is "(administrative)" and that one does nothing
<xabster> and the non-administrative one tells me that it doesn't have rights to save the setting
<xabster> and so I gotta do it on each boot up
<xabster> i tried gksudo amdcccle and changing it, but didn't do the trick (still forgets the settings but doesn't complain about rights)
<GridCube> xabster, its inside the plugins indicators applet
<GridCube> you need to re-add it
<xubuntu058> hello all, first time xubuntu user here
<baizon> hi xubuntu058
<xabster> GridCube, sorry what?
<xabster> Where is the plugin indicator?
<zukeprime> xabster: right click on any panel-->'panel'-->'panel preferences'-->drop down pick your panel-->tab 'items'--> add items '+
<zukeprime> then add notification area
<zukeprime> ...or go to settings menu, then pick 'panel', the rest is same.  You need 'notification area' added
<xabster> it's already added
<peyam> xabster: if you dont find it any way you could install it again
<xabster> but the ATI control panel is not there, like GridCube said
<peyam> xabster: if you have ATI controller installed you can added in "startup aplication"
<xabster> starting it won't do the trick
<xabster> unless there's a commandline parameter to re-set overscan
<peyam> xabster: I use the freeversion and I know it starts
<peyam> xabster: what do you need it for?
<xabster> overscan
<xabster> free version of what?
<peyam> dont you talk about ATI deriver?
<xabster> no, what is that?
<peyam> What are you talking about?
<xabster> I installed proprietary ATI drivers, they come with a control panel
<zukeprime> whoops, sorry xabster...got you and thebope mixed up
<xabster> in the control panel I need to set overscan to 0% (possibly it's actually +15%)
<xabster> i have to do this on each start up
<thebope> ahh thanks though zukeprime
<GridCube> xabster, sorry, i meant thebope
<GridCube> i missreaded the nick
<thebope> lol its kind of funny two people did
<thebope> i just found system update in the settings manager and did it manually
<GridCube> you both got the same color in xchat
<thebope> but ill add the area now
<thebope> thanks GridCube
<GridCube> dont worry
<peyam> xabster: just make a launcher of ATI control plan
<peyam> right click > add new > launcher and fill it with right path
<gdos> alright i still don't see any place to launch the ubuntuone UI.
<GridCube> thebope, even if its added sometimes if it gets closed by mistake the network manager restart it, but just for itself, so you loose all other icons, like sound control, update manager, etc.
<thebope> Hmm thats weird
<zukeprime> thebope: typically if the notification misbehaves, just open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' that should take care of the updates for you
<xabster> peyam, then I still gotta find the menu option and re-set it each time
<xabster> your sugestion only solves the part about opening "settings" first5
<xabster> and then click the control panel icon from there
<thebope> Ahhh. I knew there was a terminal command I could run but I wasn't sure exactly what it was.
<GridCube> thebope, when in doubt, apt-get
<zukeprime> the notification area is great for opening the GUI for software updates so you can look at changes easily. Typically, though, when the update icon pops up, I just go straight to terminal
<peyam> xabster: its not posible what you want
<thebope> I'm used to unix still :/
<thebope> Pretty close but not quite the same
<xabster> peyam: it works on linux mint.....
<GridCube> never used unix
<xubuntu410> Hello Guys
<xubuntu410> How many MB of video memory i need to work at Xubuntu 13.04?
<xubuntu410> Бля
<xubuntu410> Русские есть?
<holstein> xubuntu410: i woud try it live.. and i would just add as much as you can.. how much do you have?
<xubuntu410> I want install Xubuntu on education computers in my school
<xubuntu410> 64 mb
<GridCube> my vm has 12mb and runs just well
<holstein> xubuntu410: i would try something like puppy linux with those specs
<GridCube> i would try a live session
<GridCube> my opinion is that it will run just well
<GridCube> you might get limited by ram though
<xubuntu410> Windows XP SP3 works wery well
<xubuntu410> So
<GridCube> more than 512mb of ram is highly recommended
<holstein> xubuntu410: windows xp is quite older than xubuntu 13.04
<holstein> xubuntu410: ubuntu from that era, or linux, will run fine as well
<xubuntu410> Yep,it have 512 ram
<GridCube> xubuntu410, it will be cripled by that
<holstein> xubuntu410: you said 64mb of ram
<GridCube> you can try lubuntu with zram
<GridCube> holstein, he said video memory
<holstein> a 512ram with 64mb of video ram should be fine
<GridCube> xubuntu410, or xubuntu and install zram
<xubuntu410> Ok,here specs:Celeron 3066,512 ram,64 video
<holstein> xubuntu410: try it live.. should be fine
<GridCube> xubuntu410, as said, lubuntu will be better
<GridCube> xubuntu will run, but painfully slow
<xubuntu410> Ok
<xubuntu410> Thnx
<xabster> he said video memory at the start, holstein  :)
<GridCube> if no zram installed
<holstein> xabster: i see that.. thank you all for the updtae
<holstein> update*
<GridCube> XD
<xabster> no worries, he's talking about ram on the gfx card
<xabster> video ram
<holstein> its rather irrelevant, so i assumed and asked about the system memory
<xabster> he talks not about ram in pc
<xabster> (:D)
<holstein> xabster: yes, i see that, and appreciate your reiteration.. again
<xabster> about the video memory? no problem
<xabster> it's the stuff only used for the video card
<xubuntu410> Remember:no openSUSE
<holstein> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<holstein> xubuntu410: ^
<youngxubuntuuser> hi
<youngxubuntuuser> i have some questions for samba4
<youngxubuntuuser> can someone help me
<holstein> !ask | youngxubuntuuser
<ubottu> youngxubuntuuser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<youngxubuntuuser> know someone samba4
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<youngxubuntuuser> i install samba4 but i want to open it.
<youngxubuntuuser> i do not know how
<holstein> youngxubuntuuser: i use gigolo to connect to shares
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1+dfsg-1 (raring), package size 143 kB, installed size 753 kB
<youngxubuntuuser> I'm 14  years old and I want to learn how to use samba4
<holstein> youngxubuntuuser: samba is not something you click on and run.. what are you trying to do? share a samba share from linux to windows?
<youngxubuntuuser> someone gave me a project -> i must share files from my Windows Computer to my Notebook with samba
<holstein> youngxubuntuuser: i use gigolo to connect to shares
<youngxubuntuuser> how can I get gigolo
<holstein> youngxubuntuuser: you can install it if you like.. the process is likely still quite similar to http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/share-files-between-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<youngxubuntuuser> if I have gigolo, how can i use it
<holstein> youngxubuntuuser: gigolo is just a suggestion. dont overthink it.. or get fixated on it
<youngxubuntuuser> can I install it with the Terminal?
<holstein> youngxubuntuuser: you'll need to learn to use something to connect.. i would try the link i gave, and see if its releavant to samba4 and your windows version
<holstein> youngxubuntuuser: sudo apt-get install gigolo
<youngxubuntuuser> thx u very much
<youngxubuntuuser> how get i a Samba Server
<GraveMrWhite> Hi! I have questions about Xubuntu
<GridCube> !ask | GraveMrWhite
<ubottu> GraveMrWhite: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GraveMrWhite> I cannot download updates. The systems says I have no more space in my root drive, but the partition is very large.
<Myrtti> so, how big are your partitions then?
<GridCube> GraveMrWhite, on a terminal run: df -h
<GraveMrWhite> Filesystem               Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root  451G  101G  328G  24% / none                     4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup udev                     3.9G  4.0K  3.9G   1% /dev tmpfs                    793M  924K  792M   1% /run none                     5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none                     3.9G  408K  3.9G   1% /run/shm none                     100M   28K  100M   
<GraveMrWhite> crap sorry
<GridCube> !pastebin | GraveMrWhite
<ubottu> GraveMrWhite: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GraveMrWhite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6223713/
<GraveMrWhite> Sorry I remembered as I sent it.
<GridCube> GraveMrWhite, only yout /boot/ partition seems quite full
<GridCube> the rest seems fine
<GridCube> you probably can free some space there by removing old kernels if im not mistaken
<GraveMrWhite> Is the encryption "writing" the dead space to keep it safe?
<GridCube> no idea
<Myrtti> yeah, removing old kernels should do the trick
<GraveMrWhite> Okay, how can I do that, and would expanding my partition be a good idea too?
<Myrtti> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu seems to have quite a good grasp on the subject
<Myrtti> although it seems to be a bit faily
<GridCube> GraveMrWhite, this program should handle it graphically https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak
<GridCube> though you can just search the kernels in the USC or if you have synaptic and select them to uninstall manually, or there are some commands that do it in the internet, but they fright me because i dont understand how they work
<JaZZyCooL> hey guys is there anyone you can dual boot xubuntu and windows 8 (pre-installed)? Does xubuntu support UEFI like Ubuntu? Will it have the same steps for dual boot?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> well, in order: i don't know, yes,  and yes.
<JaZZyCooL> well how then how to do it
<GridCube> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<JaZZyCooL> because I liked xubuntu and want to dual boot
<JaZZyCooL> so it will have the steps for the dual boot as for ubuntu
<GridCube> as i said before. yes.
<JaZZyCooL> ok thanks sir that is great man as xubuntu supports UEFI big problem solved
<GridCube> :)
<JaZZyCooL> yeah well I come from crunchbang, ubuntu and Linux mint so wanted to try something else first decided to go with opensuse but then thought of xubuntu less fancy, GUI configs and large repository to support my needs rather than in crunchbang where I had to install from source once again thanks
<GraveMrWhite> Gride Cube, thank you for your help!
<GridCube> :) dont worry
<GridCube> i just installed the ubuntu-tweak program and its a pretty fancy way of doing it :D
<GraveMrWhite> Good deal I'll give it a shot
<GridCube> GraveMrWhite, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/remove-old-kernels-from-ubuntu-13-04-13-10/
<GridCube> GraveMrWhite, if you download the .deb package and install it, it will be under the "system" submenu of the Settings Manager, not in any menu
<GraveMrWhite> You guys/gals are great, thank you for helping a new user!
<GridCube> :)
<mapps> hi folks
<mapps> i was told earlier
<mapps> ' mapps, maybe you should remove quiet and splash from the boot options.'
<mapps> how do i do that?!
<elfy> from an install or from a live image?
<mapps> live cd
<elfy> 2 secs
<mapps> hmm
<mapps> wait this is odd..im trying to boot off xubuntu 13.04 but it doesnt come up saying 'install' run off live cd etc
<dunpeal> Hi. I just rebooted, and for some reason, my desktop "theme" ("style"?) doesn't render. Chaging the "Style" in the Settings menu doesn't help either. How do I troubleshoot this?
<mapps> like ubuntu/lubuntu do - is that right?! surely i should be able to choose ..but no meny comes up
<elfy> mapps: can't remember what you get from 13.04 tbh
<mapps> ok il try 12.04 and see;D
<elfy> but if you are in live cd/dvd/usb - F6 - then you get a menu - esc - you'll see the boot options then - you can use the cursor to move back and remove the quiet and splash
<mapps> at what point
<mapps> it comes up as if its booting into live right away
<elfy> when you get the man/kbd - hit any key and it'll give you the menu
<mapps> man/kbd? after my system boots it is booting right off cd and not giving any meny
<mapps> menu
<mapps> like just straight away it comes up with the little logo at bottom of screen
<elfy> mapps: http://imagebin.org/273403 - you can see I've started to remove spash
<elfy> that is probably the time to hit any key :)
<mapps> what versions that
<mapps> I dont get tha boot menu thats what ive been saying
<elfy> hang on mapps
<mapps> its booting up right into the live/try without installing so no option to do so
<mapps> thanks mate
<elfy> http://imagebin.org/273404
<elfy> do you see that?
<mapps> yep
<mapps> ah ok
<mapps> f6 there brings it up
<mapps> thats weird..in ubuntu and lubuntu the boot menu comes up right awya howcome in xubuntu 12.04 and 13.04 it brings that up and no menu?
<elfy> no idea what others do
<elfy> ok - so f6 - you'll see the noapic etc choices - escape then you should be able to edit the boot line
<mapps> yep
<mapps> edited it
<mapps> removed  quiet and splash
<xabster_> can i make the panel at the top be at the bottom instead?
<mapps> lets see where it hangs..it just hung on a blinking cursor last time..tried with lubuntu and either command prompt or blinking so is a gfx issue
<xabster_> in the panel options i can only find vertical/horizontal and deskbar
<elfy> xabster_: you need to unlock them - then you can move them
<xabster_> and how do I do that?
<xabster_> i can move the vertical one
<xabster_> wait, no
<xabster_> the "lock panel" option isn't at the top panel
<xabster_> i can't seem to hit the panel, but instead i hit separators
<xabster_> ah got it
<mapps> holy hell
<mapps> elfy,
<mapps> wow
<mapps> i remove quiet and splash and it has booted up into xubuntu desktop
<mapps> thats crazy i thought the quiet and splash were just to stop us seeing everything that happens during boot?
<elfy> did it not boot before then?
<elfy> if it didn't then install now :)
<mapps> before it would boot up then get stuck on a blinking cursor OR drop to a command prompt and when i tried to start manually..problems then and couldnt get intpo thre GUI
<mapps> so what does removing splash and quiet do i thought it was just there normally to stop people seeing all the text output on boot?
<elfy> not sure tbh
<dunpeal> anyone has any idea why xfsettingsd would fail to load on startup?
<dunpeal> or how I should troubleshoot this?
<well_laid_lawn> tried starting it in a terminal so you can see what it errors on ?
<`Fibz`> check launcher menu -> settings -> settings manager -> seesion & startup -> application autostart
<ner0x> Hello all. Where can I edit the "next song, pause, last song" etc volumn keyboard shortcuts?
<ner0x> Also, what would you suggest as a PDF viewer that is cabaple of saving a form.
<bekks> ner0x: adobe acrobat reader
<peyam> ner0x: well I use edvice or whatever it called
<bekks> evince isnt capable of saving PDF forms.
<ner0x> bekks: It saves a copy but doesn't save combo boxes.
<bekks> ner0x: what is "it"?
<ner0x> bekks: evince.
<bekks> I know. Thats why I told you: adobe acrobat reader
<ner0x> bekks: Yeesh. Bite my head off why don't you. :)
<bekks> Not that tasty ;)
<ner0x> True story.
<bekks> I prefer pizza baguettes currently ;)
<ner0x> Totinos pizza baguettes.
<ner0x> I wanted to avoid using acroread because of the non amd64 arch but I'll deal.
<bekks> multiarch is no big deal nowadays.
<bekks> It wasnt ten years ago, either.
<ball> How do I list the packages that are installed?
<bekks> dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<ball> Thanks
 * ball writes that down
#xubuntu 2013-10-12
<xabster> Hi, xorg-edgers is what exactly? I'm reading a lot of different sites about dota2 issues and some of them mention this
<xabster> it's related to graphics, but i don't know if it's nvidia or ati or both
<xabster> and what it really does
<xabster> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<xabster> has warnings about broken system...
<xabster> not sure i just wanna jump into it
<holstein> xabster: ppa's are not officially supported, but that is a PPA for graphics drivers
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<xabster> yeah, i wrote that
<holstein> xabster: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa should tell you everything you need to know
<holstein> xabster: you wrote what?
<xabster> that it was gfx drivers
<holstein> xabster: you'll notice that there are drivers for both nvidia and ati at the link i gave, and maybe that answers the question you have
<xabster> yeah, i saw that too, so i guess it
<xabster> 's for both, and there are also other things
<xabster> so it appears to be ... unofficial graphics driver updates?
<holstein> xabster: they are *all*, bascially as official as they get
<holstein> xabster: if you want newer versions of graphics drivers than are in the official repos, then you might want to try that PPA
<xabster> right, but there were 33 updates after adding it, so i guess it's newer versions
<xabster> i did
<xabster> i'm not confused about what ppa's are, i was confused about what exactly it was offering
<holstein> xabster: its offering newer packages from an unsupported source
<xabster> i heard the xorg-edgers thing before
<holstein> xabster: ubuntu is basically frozen, so, you can use ppa's to add sources easily
<xabster> you're answering way too generally for what i'm asking but it's ok
<xabster> i know..
<holstein> xabster: they are newer, and unsupported, and both nvidia and ati, as well as others
<xabster> ok ty
<xabster> reboot
<xtriz> is it possible to change the theme of xubuntu using dconf editor ?
<xubuntu543> hi, so I installed xubuntu 13.04 as a dual boot on this windows 7 system, and the install completed successfully without any issues, but when I reboot, I don't see any option to choose which OS I want to boot, it just automatically boots in to windows 7 without so much as pause
<xubuntu543> question is, does anyone have an idea on what might be happening, known issues of this sort, etc.? The only thing I can think of is that I installed it on my main drive, which is a couple of SSDs in a RAID 0  configuration
<Unit193> Is this BIOS or EFI?
<xubuntu543> BIOS, I've never messed with EFI before, not even entirely sure what it is still
<Unit193> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Unit193> I'd check the first link.
<xubuntu543> just checking, you're talking to me, right?
<Unit193> xubuntu543: Yeppers.
<Unit193> xubuntu543: Grub is the Xubuntu boot manager, it should detect windows and list that as well.
<xubuntu543> sweet, thank you, checking through the link now
<xubuntu543> wait, the problem is that the windows installation was the first OS on the system, not the other way like the link suggests--I still have never successfully booted into Xubuntu beyond the LiveCD installation process
<Unit193> xubuntu543: Well, the process is still pretty much the same if grub failed to install when you first installed the system.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing too.
<xubuntu543> Unit193: sorry for the lag, and thanks for that tip, I'm exploring that further, I suppose that totally makes sense, since I have no recollection of GRUB actually making it onto the system at any point in the process.
<kurts> hi, in xubuntu 13.10beta2 live cd, should permissions of automounted media in /media/xubuntu/* be 0700? seems a little restre]
<kurts> ... restrictive to me, and im not sure if it is a bug
<brainwash> kurts: xubuntu 13.10 has not been released yet, so try asking in #ubuntu+1 or #xubuntu-devel
<Sysi> also beta2 is quite old already
<gdos> how do i install LAMP?
<bekks> gdos: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server ...
<gdos> bekks: isn't there a meta-package that installs and gives me a default configuration?
<bekks> No.
<Sysi> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<xubuntu855> alguem do BRASIL?
<bekks> !br | xubuntu855
<ubottu> xubuntu855: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xabster> Hi, I'm about to do another thing to attempt to get my performance from my ATI card back to windows driver levels (which is this here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139200&p=12619755)
<xabster> Before I do it, I'm wondering if I should uninstall whatever I already have, or if it will just override?
<rickyrayjay> upgraded to xfce4 and desktop settings is different. i cant figure out how to use a custom image for background...?
<LyzardKing> I need to know why the fn keys to control backlight work in ubuntu and kubuntu but not in xubuntu
<LyzardKing> the notification shows the level of backlight, but it doesn't actually change
<Poisoned_Dragon> Um, a little more info would be helpful
<Poisoned_Dragon> like the make and model of the laptop
<Poisoned_Dragon> the version of xubuntu you're using
<LyzardKing> the laptop is a toshiba l750 with a nvidia card
<LyzardKing> xubuntu is version 13.10...but I have the same problem with 13.04
<Poisoned_Dragon> LyzardKing, your laptop has an nvidia gpu?
<LyzardKing> Poisoned_Dragon: yes
<nick07> hello, i want to start / install my blender version 2.65 but xubuntu doesn't react to the excute file
<nick07> can someone help?
<LyzardKing> Poisoned_Dragon: my gpu is nvidia. I tried adding acpi_backlight=vendor to /etc/default/grub but that didn't work
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520 with ubuntu 13.04, xubuntu-desktop and an HP 6520 printer.  The printer was working fine, but now when I try to print it asks me for photo paper.  I'm not trying to print a photo, I have no idea why it thinks I am, and I can't find any sort of dialog to see the active state of the printer.  Settings Manager/Printer/Printer Properties/Printer Options has "Media Type" set to "Plain Paper"
<puff> I am literally trying to print some text in MousePad, so I don't know why it thinks it needs photo paper.
<puff> Hm, I found the "Media source" on the printer options, changed from autoselect to main tray...nothing happening.
<puff> Ah, had to hit the OK button on the printer's touchscreen, but still the same response, out of paper.
<JZA_> hi I have installed xubuntu on my SDcard but I have some issues
<JZA_> first of it gets very slow sometimes, for no apparent reason.
<JZA_> I put 2gb of swapping partition but still very very slow at some point.
<JZA_> I did dmesg and I got this Updating information on frequency 5580 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule
<JZA_> not sure if its related.
<n3glv> hello
<n3glv> got a few questions if someone has the time
<bekks> n3glv: First ask the questions, then see if someone answers.
<n3glv> ok, running xubuntu 13 on a gateway (acer) laptop
<bekks> n3glv: Which "Ubuntu 13"?
<n3glv> it's an intel B960, was I right to choose amd64 distro?
<n3glv> umm, 13.04? might be 13.10
<n3glv> xubuntu
<bekks> n3glv: Check it using lsb_release -a
<n3glv> hence my reason to join this chan
<n3glv> k
<n3glv> Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
<n3glv> nearly everything works, but cpu stepping and lcd brightness seem to be borked
<n3glv> so I came to see if someone can point me in the right direction to fix
<JZA_> anyone>
<JZA_> ?
 * n3glv Beuler?
<JZA_> I need to know why my installation go so slow
<JZA_> is a 16GB SD card
<n3glv> JZA_: slow internet?
<JZA_> and I use it as a HD replacement
<n3glv> oh
<n3glv> SD are SLOW compared to hd
<n3glv> what class / Mb/Sec?
<JZA_> n3glv: well it's much more slow than the liveUSB I was running
<JZA_> from
<n3glv> yes
<JZA_> how do I get that info.
<JZA_> dmesg gave me something like this..
<n3glv> written on the ds card
<n3glv> SD rather
<n3glv> or packing it came in?
<JZA_> Updating information on frequency 5580  MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule
<JZA_> no, I installed from my usb -> SD card.
<n3glv> something like class 4?
<n3glv> yes, THE CARD HAS A SPEED RATE
<JZA_> know do I know which class is it?
<n3glv> and, if you installed vs making a live SD, it's going to be horribly slow
<bekks> JZA_: Look at the card, it os printed on it, most likely.
<n3glv> since it's no longer ramdisk
<JZA_> well I am running from it
 * n3glv wonders JZA_ home language
 * n3glv doubts it's english
<JZA_> n3glv: what's the difference?
<n3glv> JZA_: does it have a circle, with a number, like 4 inside on the SD card?
<JZA_> n3glv: no idea, is inside the machine
<n3glv> where's the packing it came in?
<JZA_> n3glv: long gone.. is not a new card
<n3glv> so, prolly a class 4
<bekks> JZA_: the difference is: performance difference at a factor of 1000 between flash memory (SD Card) and your RAM.
<n3glv> or even slower
<n3glv> easily 1000x
<n3glv> I use raspberry pi for some things
<JZA_> bekks: so my liveUSB (which is even older) was running faster was because it was loaded on the RAM disk.
<bekks> JZA_: Correct.
<n3glv> and going from class 4 to class 10 > rated at 30Mb/sec was HUGE improvement
<n3glv> a live CD / USB does not do tons of file i/o to the device
<n3glv> it caches most of what it needs in ramdisk
<JZA_> I see
<JZA_> so should it be better to disable persistance on the RAM
<bekks> The I/O is used in every linux.
<bekks> persistence to RAM is pointless. Turn off your computer, and your "persistent RAM" will be gone.
<JZA_> s/RAM/liveUSB/g
<bekks> 12Why do you think persistence affect the usage of the I/O cache?
<JZA_> I just need to be able to work on this machine and save my files.
<n3glv> use cloud storage
<bekks> Then use a persistent liveusb and store your files whereever you want.
<n3glv> or mount another usb device and write to that
<JZA_> huh? how can cloud storage help me?
<bekks> n3glv: cloud storage is most likely massively slower than a slow SD card.
<n3glv> JZA_: it's non volitile <sp>
<n3glv> he said save files
<JZA_> I need to be able to work, some times include, installing new apps, and also saving configurations to it, like timezone, etc.
<bekks> n3glv: Even for storing files, cloud storage is most likely slower than a SD card.
<JZA_> I said work
<bekks> JZA_: Then just use a persistent liveUSB.
<n3glv> JZA_: external usb hard drive?
<n3glv> yes, casper
<bekks> JZA_: Or just install Ubuntu on your harddrive.
<n3glv> that does not appear to be an option
<JZA_> nope
<bekks> "nope it isnt an option" or "nope it is"?
<JZA_> I sometimes dont have the ext-HD available.
<bekks> JZA_: Then a USB device is your only chance.
<bekks> JZA_: Get a fast one, to have some performance at least.
<JZA_> bekks: right but I need to open it, casper is not really helping.
<n3glv> why not?
<n3glv> may need remounted rw?
<JZA_> because it doesnt allow me to install apps to it.
<n3glv> it _should_
<bekks> JZA_: It does.
<JZA_> also can't access the 3GB missing from a 4GB USB disk
<bekks> JZA_: You can remaster an image as you like, using casper.
<n3glv> are you using sudo or as root?
<JZA_> sudo
<JZA_> I can sudo su root
<n3glv> install gparted
<bekks> sudo su root is pointless.
<n3glv> gparted the usb device
<bekks> sudo -i or sudo, no need for su.
<n3glv> see what it says is there
<JZA_> I have gparted, can I partition the USB which the OS is running from?
<n3glv> depends on how it's mounted
<n3glv> and partitioned
<JZA_> ok
<n3glv> well, I'm out for now
<JZA_> I am doing the partition, now, I will try to edit casper file for persistance check up
#xubuntu 2013-10-13
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys have a quick question, i have an external hard drive after im done copying over files i try to unmount it, and it keeps saying its in use
<Psil0Cybin> and never lets me unmount and eject what can i do
<FoxBJK> what OS?
<Deepfriedice> Psil0Cybin, What windows do you have open at the time?
<Psil0Cybin> i had thundar open
<Psil0Cybin> in order to unmount and eject via gui
<newboy> Help! :)
<newboy> Trying to install onto netbook from usb flash drive, download gives me option of 32 bit desktop or 32 bit alternate torrent any tips on which one I need?
<newboy> Got it :)
<xubuntu915> can you plz tell me password management policy
<bazhang> !find keepassx
<ubottu> Found: keepassx
<bazhang> !info keepassx
<ubottu> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3+dfsg-0.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1098 kB, installed size 3081 kB
<xubuntu915> thank you..
<bazhang> np
<xubuntu615> Hi Everyone, There is a customized LiveCD which has my wanted screen resolution. Which folder sholud I copy to my system to has those settings. Please don't tell me the only way is xorg.conf.d and xorg.conf creation because they are not working. The live system also works without them as well.
<TheSheep> no
<Svetlana> what xfce theme is sufficiently Mac-like? trying to translate documentation somewhere, it asks for mac screenshots so I'd be happy to fake that a bit
<bekks> Svetlana: the menu structure, etc. is totally different. Just adjusting borders and button layout wont help you much.
<Svetlana> redmondXP theme is ok for win screenshots but I can't find anything mac-like in the default set; tried using http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=149800 but I don't see it in the list
<Svetlana> no, not OS screenshots, screenshots of an appication which actually is same on all platforms
<TheSheep> Svetlana: they want mac screenshots because the font rendering is completely different
<TheSheep> Svetlana: and that cannot be faked because of patent
<TheSheep> s
<Svetlana> I have been using wine for faking wine screenshots, it does have different looking fonts indeed
<Svetlana> what to use for mac-like?
<TheSheep> edit it in gimp ;)
<Svetlana> those blue scrollbars aren't very easy
<bekks> copy&paste :)
<Svetlana> mmm looking at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590076
<xubuntuNewbie007> Hey, I have a question about installing xbuntu via unetbootin and the hard disk option rather than Live USB:
<xubuntuNewbie007> When I get to the part that partitians the table it errors out if I try to format it. So I just ran the install over mint 15 without formatting.
<xubuntuNewbie007> 1.) is that going to hurt me?
<xubuntuNewbie007> 2.) is it because I'm using the hard disk option with unetbootin?
<xubuntuNewbie007> hey mongy - are you an expert, here to solve my woes?
<xubuntu217> Goodday to all, from me, with a litte question.
<xubuntu217> how do I get the right version Skype?
<xubuntu217>  silence is golden .....
<gdos> i was using dwww to browse through man pages and it worked for a while but not anymore. now my webserver settings seemed to have been hosed. even when i type http://localhost i get a page not found error. how can i fix this?
<pinqvin_> hello
<pinqvin_> Is it possible to get my sd drive work in my toshiba? Device is Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)
<gdos> how do i get file:///var/www/index.html to display on http://localhost or http://192.168.*.* or http://hostname(systemname) - when i open these pages i get an ERROR 404
<dingus_khan> hi, I was on here recently and someone pointed me to a link on how exactly to repair a botched GRUB installation via the LiveCD session; anyone know what I'm talking about?
<Sysi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dingus_khan> most helpful bot I've ever seen
<Thisegzz> hey, can anyone tell me when xubuntu 13.10 is planned to be released?
<Myrtti> thursday
<Thisegzz> awesome, thanks
<Thisegzz> will it be downloadable on xubuntu.org by then?
<Myrtti> probably yes
<Thisegzz> ok, thanks :)
<gdos> just installed freevo. its nice but how do i keep it from starting up automagically (i.e. before the lightdm panel)?
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys gotta  small issue
<PhoenixSTF> seems like xfdesktop-settings went all nuts after a failed suspend
<PhoenixSTF> cannot change desktop anymore
#xubuntu 2014-10-06
<pjotter> Hi everybody. I just upgraded to 14.04 and was wondering if I can change the right-side scrollbars? In maximized apps, the scrollbar is just a few pixels from the right side of the screen to the left. So I have to be very precise when I want to scroll.
<xubuntu18w> searching multimedia plugins for 13.06machine like mpeg mp4 and so on (actually not willing to upgrade to a newer version - missing RAM 1gb)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu18w, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu18w> cheers cu
<xubuntu18w> downloaded xubuntu-restricted-extras 57 tried to install received message cant satisfy xubuntu restricted addons
<cfhowlett> xubuntu18w, no longer supported = end of life
<xubuntu18w> give it a great smile for your help - bytheway once i downloaded somehow plugins from an webpage an` worked before the breakdown of 1gb ram
<xubuntu18w> so long folks `ave to leave and thanks
<BuntuTech> does xubuntu have  5yr supposrt?
<cfhowlett> BuntuTech, 14.04 3 years because xfce 3 years
<knosys> is there a magic command to restore /etc/enviroment file, after accidetally deleted, before my next PC session logout? so i dont loose the PATH items i used to have?
<knosys> im trying to find one but without luck
<elfy> from the backup you carefully make when you edit system files perhaps
<knosys> hola
<knosys> alguien me echaría una mano a restarurar mi sesión? estoy en modo recuperación con funciones de red
<knosys> oops :S
<knosys> im really sorry
<knosys> forgot about talking in english
<knosys> Please could someone help me ? I am in recovery mode, i cannot login in my user session.
<cfhowlett> !password | knosys
<ubottu> knosys: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Unit193> knosys: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"  is something along the lines of default for that file.
<Guido1> hoi, where can i post bugs or can one of you do that for me?
<cfhowlett> !bugs | Guido1
<ubottu> Guido1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Guido1> ubuntu-bug <xubuntu> switch of FN and CTRL in the Bios of Lenovo E540 results in trouble by using the CTRL key in Xubuntu. some shortcuts do not work after the switch any more like CTRL + B whereas others work.
<Guido1> cfhowlett: i think i did something wrong
<cfhowlett> Guido1, ???
<cfhowlett> Guido1, preface your earlier output with the /           to invoke the commandd
<cfhowlett> Guido1, actually ... false.  it's a command line option
<Guido1> cfhowlett: i do not compleatly understand what you mean. do you mean i have to enter it in the terminal and add a "/" before what i wrote?
<cfhowlett> Guido1, from the command line: ubuntu-bug packagename will invoke the script
<Guido1> cfhowlett: can you maybe report the bug?
<knosys> Hello . Guys could you help me out? I cant login through lightdmm, only terminal session
<deshipu> knosys: what did you do just before it stopped working?
<knosys> 2 things. First accidentally overrided /etc/enviroment file
<knosys> then i created .profile on home directory of my user
<cfhowlett> Guido1, it'll send my systemt info ... not yours.  try again:  ubuntu-bug
<knosys> before my last reboot, i also added wxWidgets and few libraries more
<knosys> gtk+2 also
<knosys> also, i have restored /etc/enviroment to what it should be. And removed .profile
<knosys> so those both changes should be reverted
<Guido1> cfhowlett: okee, how do i have to enter
<Guido1> ubuntu-bug <xubuntu> switch of FN and CTRL in the Bios of Lenovo E540 results in trouble by using the CTRL key in Xubuntu. some shortcuts do not work after the switch any more like CTRL + B whereas others work.
<Guido1> in the coment line? what is the pakage name etc.
<Guido1> ?
<pjotter> hello everybody
<pjotter> I just upgraded to 14.04
<pjotter> At first glance: looks great. But I ran into a little problem.
<pjotter> It's a problem with the layout of the vertical scrollbars.
<pjotter> In maximised applications, the right vertical scroll-bar is a few pixels off to the left. So, I almost always mis-click it when I try to adjust the scrollbar. Is there any sollution for this? I tried different layouts. But all standard layouts in Xubuntu seem to have this.
<knosys> pjotter: what resolution do you use? im with fullhd and i can do it pretty good
<pjotter> Hi knysos,  res is 1920x1200. But that really doesn't matter. The proble is that the right-side scrollbars of many maximised applications are just a few pixels off to the left. So, when you seep the mouse to the right to quickly adjust the vertical scrollbar, you wind up clicking on the few pixels to the right of the scrollbar instead of the scrollbar itself.
<pjotter> sepp=sweep
<knome> pjotter, that's because how the themes are built, they have a slight padding in the window
<pjotter> I seem to have problems with the keyboard aswell :)
<knome> pjotter, iirc, there are themes that are borderless and have the scrollbar at the absolute right
<pjotter> knome: I come from 12.04 and don't remember it was in there?
<knome> themes evolve
<pjotter> knome: Do you know any such that might resemble the standard Greybird default?
<knome> i don't know the other themes well enough to judge that, but i'd imagine not
<pjotter> knome: I know, but this doesn't feel like an improvement to me. Any ideas why they changed this?
<knome> the themes that are borderless are usually trying to save space or look very distinct otherwise
<knome> pjotter, we had problems with too thin borders (they produced some rendering errors for some), but that wouldn't completely explain it... but it could be anything
<knome> ochosi would know, or have better insight to it anyway, he built the theme
<pjotter> Greybird?
<knome> yes
<pjotter> Ah, great! Maybe I'll try asking him when he's here.
<knome> sure
<ochosi> the rounded scrollbars with a little padding were mostly an aesthetic choice
<pjotter> I also tried altering the theme. But for some reason that causes other problems in the scrollbars.
<ochosi> and many use scrollwheels or two-finger-scrolling anyway
<knosys> Hey guys, an hour ago or so, i restarted after few packages installations, and a big accident (I removed /etc/enviroment and created a new ~/.profile ), after all that i reboot and i couldnt login through lightdm. But i could access recovery mode , and in channel #ubuntu a guy was helping me. I restored /etc/enviroment to what it should look like, and also i had to reinstall lighdm. After all that, it worked
<knosys> and now im on X again. The main problem is that lightdm cant find some library resources, and we fixed it making a link in /usr/bin targetting to /usr/sbin. That fixed everything.
<ochosi> yeah, you can't really have rounded scrollbars and no padding, afaik
<pjotter> I don't. I use a wacom pen-tablet.
<pjotter> Hey ochosi!
<knosys> so i wonder how could i fix that "cleaner" i mean.. how can i remove that link and even then lightdm can find the appropiate resources to start
<ochosi> pjotter: you can use a theme like numix, that has the type of scrollbars you want. you can also copy the scrollbar sections in both gtk-2.0 and -3.0 to greybird and try to work your way from there
<knome> knosys, "if it isn't broken, don't fix it"
<knosys> but its ugly
<pjotter> ochosi: Alright. I already tried setting the trough-border option to 0. It kind of works, but the scroll-button then becomes square.
<knosys> im having path variables thanks to a link
<ochosi> pjotter: yeah, as i said, iirc you can't have rounded scrollbars and 0 padding
<knosys> also, i have /etc/enviroment that its completely being ignored
<knosys> dont know why, it wont read that file
<knome> maybe the file permissions are wrong...
<pjotter> ochosi: Ok, so that's a technical limitation as-well?  Not just ecstatic
<knosys> oh that sounds possible
<knosys> i will check for that
<ochosi> pjotter: well, rounded scrollbars are aesthetic ;)
<knosys> how show them be to allow read for lightdm?
<knosys> should*
<pjotter> :D I was looking for the correct word, but the auto spelling didn't have it! :D
<knome> knosys, i've no idea.
<knosys> could u check for a second with chmod?
<knosys> sorry, with ls
<knosys> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<pjotter> Alright. I'll try fiddling with the numix theme. Thanks for the advice!
<knosys> theese are mine
<knome> knosys, that looks right.
<knosys> and the content
<knome> knosys, i'd either keep what you have, or do a clean install
<knome> (if you insist on having a "clean" system)
<knosys> no
<knosys> is not only that
<knosys> its to understand the system of path
<knosys> and what is happened
<knosys> happening*
<knosys> but its ok really
<knosys> not a rush at all
<knosys> i think reinstalling is not necesary if im able to put everything in order again
<ochosi> pjotter: no problem, and good luck
<Guido1> is this http://superuser.com/questions/814975/lenovo-laptop-fn-ctrl-swap bug reported anywhere or a workaround known? I have the same issue.
<xubuntu04w> does anyone know the display manager for 13.10? the one packaged in 14.04 is getting on my nerves
<flindermouse> Hi, I am having a problem with a xubuntu-based webserver, apache2 is started but not loading webpages. I don't know where to look. Can anybody help?
<holstein> flindermouse: should be the same apache as anywhere.. the xubuntu part really shouldnt matter. can you vist the page at localhost?
<holstein> flindermouse: try localhost on the machine.. try the machines' ip from the machine.. try pinging the machines from another box..  then, try accessing that machine via IP on the same network
<flindermouse> I get 500 internal error when I browse to its IP. There are multiple websites hosted on this box, so it may not respond on that
<flindermouse> this server got taken offline due to power outage. Its virtual, but it was unable to mount some directories in /var/www
<holstein> flindermouse: sounds like a mess. i would start with the basics.. see what is working and what is not..
<flindermouse> holstein: sorry, it has been a while since I've used IRC
<flindermouse> holstein: Apache2 as a service is not showing problems. a recent line in my error.log is "[core:alert] [pid 2114] client (some Ip) /var/www/(somewebsite)/.htaccess <IFmodule not allowed here
<holstein> flindermouse: sure.. i would just remove *all* of that content, and test basic apache loading locally
<holstein> this would remove many variables from the equation
<holstein> i dont think you have an issue with apache either.. but, i would test and see
<flindermouse> so, browse to http://serverIP?
<flindermouse> holstein: so, browse to http://serverIP?
<holstein> flindermouse: i would literally get locally on the actual device, and go to local host.. this removes the networking connections and firewalls from the equation
<holstein> i am assuming a box on your local network, however.. since you are running xubuntu on it
<flindermouse> holstein: yes, it is. I neither set it up not maintained it, and its been a while since I worked with this, so troubleshooting is difficult
<holstein> i would try simply pinging.. then, look at or pull down my firewalls, as long as its all behind my router, or on a router not connected to the internet
<holstein> then, would remove/backup the current content.. and see that apache is working
<m3n3chm0> dear all guys, any way to automatic loggin into Teamviewer ?? the checkbox is already enabled but I have to input my username&password always at startup
<holstein> m3n3chm0: you would need to ask teamviewer.. its not an ubuntu package we can support.. i seem to remember an unattended server mode with teamviewer
<m3n3chm0> ok
<holstein> i thought it was something to be decided at install in windows.. but, thats the only way i have ever set up the server mode.. in windows
<tireli> hello
<tireli> I just installed Xubuntu 14.10 beta 2 and I found a strange problem. I can't change the default application for plain text files. The default application is Abiword and I can't find to change it
<tireli> I quickly searched on the bug tracker for this bug but didn't found it (yet)
<drc> tireli:  You can't right click on the text file icon>general> and change Open with: and change it?
<tireli> I tried right click > "Open with another app" > [I select mousepad and check "use this action by default for this type of file"]
<tireli> And also right click > Properties > Open with [Mousepad]
<drc> That should work also, but try it my way, just to see what happens.
<tireli> But Abiword is still the default app
<drc> on, nevermind :)
<tireli> I tried again but nothing changed
<drc> Just to eliminate one possible cause, can you try either way with another text file?
<tireli> I also looked in the mime type manager in preferences and mousepad is the default app for plain text file
<drc> and you are sure that it's a Plain Text File? (Look in Properties>Kind on the file in question).
<tireli> file -i Nouveau\ fichier\ vide.txt
<tireli> Nouveau fichier vide.txt: text/plain; charset=us-ascii
<tireli> Since I just installed Xubuntu Unicorn 14.10 beta, there is no other text editor so I just installe leafpad and did Properties > Open With [Leafpad] but Abiword is still opening when double clicking
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<holstein> i would try as another user.. or the guest user..
<tireli> Ok, I am going to try with another user, be right back
<tireli> So
<tireli> With the guest session, I created a empty file, opened it and Abiword started. Then i did Properties > Open With [leafpad] and double click : leafpad started, then I did again Properties > Open With and changed to Mousepad but it's still leafpad which start
<tireli> In other words, I am not capable of reproducing the exact same bug
<holstein> tireli: and, i wouldnt assume the term "bug" just yet..
<tireli> Gonna check if the bug is in "Known bug" of the news on xubuntu.org
<elfy> it's not for sure
<elfy> not even sure what to tell you to report it against either tbh
<tireli> holstein: let's call it a problem on my computer
<tireli> is there other way to check mime type / file association or is thunar relying on other thing to launch default application ?
<elfy> tireli: there's a mimetype editor in settings
<tireli> I tried adding association in .local/share/applications/mimeapp.list but nothing
<holstein> tireli: i say, if you think you have a bug, look for a bug about it. it would be great to fix it before release.. if you find one, join it.. if you dont, you can make one and try and get it confirmed
<tireli> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tireli> thank you for you help, I'm gonna check the bug tracker
<tireli> tchao
<tireli> Hi, it's me again
<tireli> I solved the problem by removing some lines in the .config/mimeapps.list file (different from the .local/share/application/mimeapps.list)
<xubuntu92w> hello. I just installed 14.0 and I need help please
<keir> I'm using Xubuntu for my home media server and want to keep the screen on at all times, however after a day or so the screen gets switched off.  I have disabled all screen savers etc that I could find settings for but it's still happening, I'm struggling to work out what is causing it, any suggestions?
<xubuntu63w> what was the display manager for ubuntu 13.10?
<xubuntu63w> *xubuntu
<knome> xubuntu63w, what is your problem?
<xubuntu63w> i'm trying to keep my moniter from turning off but have the screen go blank
<xubuntu63w> knome,i'm trying to keep my moniter from turning off but have the screen go blank
<cubed_root> can i assume .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart/ should only fire when xubuntu desktop manager is running? (i have xubuntu running with cinnamon desktop environment)
<xubuntu63w> i'm trying to keep my moniter from turning off but have the screen go blank
<knome> cubed_root, i don't believe so
<nomic>  could be power management settings
<nomic> not just "screensaver"
#xubuntu 2014-10-07
<xubuntu71w> how do i prevent xubuntu from turning off my monitor
<ObrienDave> power settings
<poeticrpm> xubuntu71w, xfce4-menu --> settings manager ---> screensaver
<ObrienDave> either one or the other ;P
<adrenaline_> Also look at the light-locker in the settings manager
<poeticrpm> you can also use xset directly if you kill the xscreensaver process like --> xset s off
<adrenaline_> Light locker is  new in 14.04
<adrenaline_> ya a 10minute black out is seriously annoying
<ObrienDave> try 3 or 4 hours ;P
<xubuntu71w> can't find "screensaver". also all my settings are set to never turn off monitor yet it still does this
<ObrienDave> xscreensaver
<poeticrpm> I like 10 minutes. I setup a script where I can launch vlc with "(movie mode)" appended to the title where vlc inhibits the screensaver itself
<poeticrpm> that works for me
<adrenaline_> xubuntu71w, You may not have xscreensaver setup
<xubuntu71w> is xscreensaver supposed to be installed by default?
<adrenaline_> Look in your settings manager
<adrenaline_> Look for something called Light locker should be on the top somewhere
<xubuntu71w> it'll show up there?
<adrenaline_> I believe the power settings are in the second section
<xubuntu71w> i've already told lightlocker to do nothing
<adrenaline_> but you can turn off the power settings in the light locker
<adrenaline_> Did you hit apply?
<adrenaline_> If you turn it off in the middle and close it will be back on when you go back in. You have it actually hit apply
<xubuntu71w> it is all set to off
<adrenaline_> ok
<xubuntu71w> and apply has been hit
<adrenaline_> Then you probably have a screensaver set up
<adrenaline_> I think it is in the second section too
<adrenaline_> I am on 13.10 so I can see it in front of me
<xubuntu71w> hold on
<adrenaline_> holding on...
<xubuntu71w> it doesn't seem to be packaged with 14.04
<xubuntu71w> so i have to install it
<xubuntu71w> so what do i do now
<adrenaline_> Well I when I install my stuff I don't like my stuff to ever go to sleep so all usually do is go into the power setting and turn everything to never then the light locker and do the same I turm monitor power settings to off apply and that works for me. I don't ever have to mess wiht a screen saver that usually does the trick for me
<adrenaline_> I can spin up a 14.04 vm and double check though if you like
<xubuntu71w> ill set it to 1 min to see if its doing what i want it to
<adrenaline_> Ok
<adrenaline_> I have a 14.04 up
<adrenaline_> IN the power settings uncheck this
<xubuntu71w> this what
<adrenaline_> Monitor Power Manage control
<adrenaline_> managment
<adrenaline_> uncheck that
<xubuntu71w> it's off
<adrenaline_> What does that mean
<adrenaline_> It isn't an off on thing
<adrenaline_> it is check or uncheck thing
<xubuntu71w> i'd already had it off
<xubuntu71w> uncheck
<ObrienDave> uncheck = off
<ObrienDave> check = on
<adrenaline_> ok
<adrenaline_> so click on the ac tab
<xubuntu71w> yes
<adrenaline_> then click monitor
<adrenaline_> are the options greyed out?
<xubuntu71w> i'd already turned it all off.
<xubuntu71w> figured i'd need to
<adrenaline_> so is it greyed out?
<xubuntu71w> they're set to never
<adrenaline_> I am trying to figure out where the breakdown is. because all I do is uncheck that box and turn everything off in lightlocker and that is all I have to do
<adrenaline_> can you change them (greyed out)
<xubuntu71w> yes
<adrenaline_> Ok then the management is still on
<adrenaline_> Mine cannot be changed because it is greyed out
<adrenaline_> Also mine still say 10 minutes by the way but it is greyed out
<xubuntu71w> here :  http://imgur.com/MhUY0FT
<xubuntu71w> give that a look and tell me if it's right
<adrenaline_> yep that is what mine looks like
<BuntuTech> may i paste a proposed wallapaer theme (imgur) in this channel?
<adrenaline_> show me your light locker? if you will
<adrenaline_> BuntuTech, I don't know the rules but as long as it doesn't flood I don't think anybody will complain
<BuntuTech> http://imgur.com/VKaFLl2 Buntu wallaper theme "invasion of microsoft city"
<adrenaline_> I like that a lot BuntuTech
<xubuntu71w> same
<knome> BuntuTech, offtopic and general chatter in #xubuntu-offtopic please.
<xubuntu71w> adrenaline, here you go: http://imgur.com/EVXEAp3
<adrenaline_> Oops sorry BuntuTech
<BuntuTech> ok gnome i asked before i did it
<BuntuTech> thanks
<knome> BuntuTech, it's ok. if you want to continue the discussion on it, the channel is open for all of you
<adrenaline_> xubuntu71w, Ya that looks right
<adrenaline_> everything seems to be greyed out
<adrenaline_> and you  are saying it still blanks out after 10 minutes?
<knome> adrenaline_, tut tut ;)
<knome> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<xubuntu71w> yep. but it would seem all i needed was xscreensaver. it seems to have solved my problem
<knome> adrenaline_, ^ since you got those on join, you should know. but you are excused, and continue as usually :)
<adrenaline_> haha thanks
<adrenaline_> xubuntu71w, Ok but that is weird because I don't have the screensaver on my session and it is working
<xubuntu71w> adrenaline, thanks for your help dude
<adrenaline_> Your welcome but it looks like you did it all yourself
<xubuntu71w> well it sure fixed it
<xubuntu71w> nah, i'd of never known that xscreensaver woulda fixed it if you'd never said anything about it
<xubuntu71w> or if it was even missing for that matter
<adrenaline_> I am glad you got it working. The time out or sleep really annoys me too.
<xubuntu71w> hanks to you all. good night
<xubuntu71w> *thanks
<BuntuTech> when xubuntu is at idle, with out any other programs open, how much ram does it use?
<BuntuTech> thanks adrenaline_
<adrenaline_> Should be under 1 but it will depend on what you have and what is running
<adrenaline_> If you type top in a terminal you will see what your load is and the processes heaviest from the top down
<adrenaline_> Mine is doing an upgrade right now and it has a load average of 1.2
<adrenaline_> after the update with nothing running it settled down to .01 average, but it is a pretty stock install and I don't have much running in the background
<knome> fwiw, load averages are not comparable and do not really have much to do with RAM usage
<knome> if a load average is 1, it means all your resources are used during the timeframe in question
<knome> if you have more resources and run the same applications with same things, the load average is below 1
<knome> so a load average is only comparable with another load average logged on the same computer with completely the same setup
<knome> (actually the with a quad-core processor, the load average is 4 when all resources are in use)
<knome> ...and the load average represents the load of CPU( core)s, not memory
<adrenaline_> Oh ya I missread that. I thought he was asking how much load. I missed the ram thing. I take that back hehe. Thanks for keeping me honest.
<knome> :)
<adrenaline_> I will go get some sleep before I give the wrong advice again hehe
<knome> good night :)
<jhenke> hi folks, one question: While testing I have a bit of an annoying visual problem. Using the the Greybird theme you normally have a middle blue colour to highlight a selected item, now in my installation that colour is very much purple. Is that known and is there a way to fix this?
<ochosi> jhenke: known and expected, even mentioned in the b2 release notes
<jhenke> ochosi: sorry overseen that, mea culpa
<ochosi> np
<bodzsom> hello
<bodzsom> just got my first computer with xubuntu installed!
<bodzsom> where can i change themes?
<maijin> bodzsom: o/ Go to settings -> Appearance
<bodzsom> maijin, thanks!
<bodzsom> and which login manager does xubuntu use?
<brainwash> lightdm with lightdm-gtk-greeter
<bodzsom> looks really nice
<bodzsom> i heard that xfce isnt developed anymore? people are focusing on lxqt or something. is that true? if yes, what will happen with xubuntu?
<brainwash> it's not true
<brainwash> take a look at http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/log/ got example
<brainwash> for example
<bodzsom> okay :)
<colonolGron> hi
<colonolGron> on my xubuntu laptop special keys for changing display brightness already work. in which file does stuff like this get configured?
<colonolGron> i would like to save it
<papero_> ce qualcuno?
<knome> !it | papero_
<ubottu> papero_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<papero_> ok i try to talk english
<papero_> but i'm not very well
<knome> or you can join the italian channel
<papero_> ok thanks!
<papero_> bye!
<RemuN> hey I need help getting to a TTY, when I press ctrl+alt+F1 I just get a blank screen
<RemuN> I tried booting into text mode, same blank screen
<zhong> How to make the cursor by the box into the line drawing style in the terminal?
<zhong> sorry,english is poor,:(
<zhong> xubuntu teminal cursor style
<zhong> i am in china,it's ten o'clock in the evening. who can help me?
<cfhowlett> zhong, use ubuntukylin
<cfhowlett> zhong, but ask your question.  *maybe* I can help
<zhong> cfhowlett: How to change the terminal under the cursor style? The box? Vertical bars?
<roller> i have a problem, with wifi drivers
<roller> i can't disable proprietary drivers
<roller> and i have some problems with they
<roller> but with the open i haven't any problem
<roller> can anyone help me?
<Wollie88> if you supply some more details
<roller> i use xubuntu
<roller> what information do you need?
<xubuntu630> britness
<zvx> read only file system, oh no -> reboot -> OS not found, halp -> hd was just disconnected -> *sigh of relief*
<adrenaline_> nice find zvx
<zvx> Yup crisis averted :)
<mall> Hello, I can't change screen brigthness on an asus eeepc 1001xpd
<mall> xubuntu up to date
<mall> ;(
#xubuntu 2014-10-08
<squidward> hi
<squidward> oops wrong channel
<xubuntu48489> How long will the uppdates work on a xubuntu normal version ?
<knome> regular releases are support for 9 months
<xubuntu48489> And LTS is 3 years for xubuntu ?
<knome> that's right
<BuntuTech> is gnome here?
<BuntuTech> knome i meant
<holstein> BuntuTech: how can we help you?
<e87hd> how do I fix this? http://imgur.com/sUFG5zI
<holstein> e87hd: i would close that.. open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share errors.
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<e87hd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8518356/
<e87hd> hmm
<e87hd> it just went away
<holstein> e87hd: it?
<holstein> you mean, you no longer get that error message?
<holstein> e87hd: you have a lot of ppa's that can cause issues
<enrico_> hi guys, my interface is all messed up since yesterday, and I have no idea how to solve this. Most of menu bars are unusable and some disappear above the top of the screen, as well as both headers and status bars. 99% can't be moved either, the only thing that allows me to do something are keybord shortcuts. Some functions are disabled, as clicking on firefox options (but using shortcuts that works)
<enrico_> Moreover, most windows won't fit to full screen
<enrico_> my desktop files and folders are all disappeared
<enrico_> Of course I can see them via file manager, but they just don't show on desktop
<Guest7622> anyone get the same problem as me when doing apt-get update when reaches firefox update downliad part freezes?
<Guest7622> bye
<knosys> i would like that ubuntu recognize the volume keys on my keyboard, nomatter where is my focus on my interface
<knosys> that would be a nice evolution
<knosys> i would like that ubuntu recognize the volume keys on my keyboard, nomatter where is my focus on my interface
<knosys> oops
<knosys> lol
<knosys> excuse me, i was scrolled up and didnt see what was sended
<knosys> didnt men to repeat
<knosys> mean*
<langit> malam
<langit> hallo?
<facepalm> Do you have a question?
<langit> just say hello to try this OS, im newbie,,, im sorry
<langit> how to install dropbox an gdrive in xubuntu?
<Azelphur> langit: dropbox has Linux support, just download and install as usual, it'll automatically give you the right file (a .deb)
<facepalm> You could also apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<langit> oke, thx guys...
<langit> its work,,,,,
<langit> Please restart all running instances of Nautilus, or you will experience problems. i.e. nautilus --quit
<langit> Dropbox installation successfully completed! You can start Dropbox from your applications menu.
<langit> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.3) ...
<facepalm> Did dropbox open after that?
<facepalm> If so click start, then login or create your account.
<langit> oke, thx.. has done
<facepalm> Awesome :)
<langit> my first xubuntu :)
<facepalm> You'll enjoy it.
<nomic> having trouble installing 14.04 on a 16gb machine
<nomic> ram
<nomic> machine running win 7 .. hp workstation 16gb ram -- won't boot the 14.04 install dvd -- or even a 12.04 install usb .. is sitting there with a blank screen -- anyone got any ideas
<facepalm> Did you check the iso's md5?
<facepalm> How did you write the iso?
<nomic> the iso has worked on other machines
<nomic> im thinking of factory resetting the bios
<nomic> nos
<nomic> now
<facepalm> Is the bios boot order set for cd/usb before hdd?
<GridCube> !uefi | nomic
<ubottu> nomic: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<facepalm> ^ and that
<nomic> yeah but this is an old (pre uefi) machine
<nomic> i just want to blow away THE MICROSOFT TAX
 * nomic spits
<nomic> musta blanked 10 machines of THE MICROSOFT TAX
 * nomic spits
<knome> nomic, stop that.
<nomic> wrote to dell, it was -- once & they never replied
<nomic> ok knome
<GridCube> nomic, see if anything of this helps you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<facepalm> Is it a dvd/cd or flash drive? I've occasionally had issues with flash installs where rewriting the iso to said drive has helped.
<nomic> dvd
<nomic> mebbe try adjusting acpi down the line re: bootoptions
<nomic> accesses the install dvd a lot -- then nothing -- flashing cursor - topleft .. will wait a bit longer -- a lot longer
<nomic> igoing to tri another linux (install)
<nomic> why the hell would a bios reset -- machine that recognises the sata disk -- not boot the install dvd
<nomic> hp workstation
<nomic> is going through (cycling) the cd rom for a minute or so - then stops, blank screen
<facepalm> Maybe you should check to make sure your drive is functioning correctly.
<nomic> showsz the purple keybaord at first
<nomic> the drive ran windows 7
<nomic> but since the factory reset -- that says it needs repairing -- maybe I should go through its "repair"
<facepalm> I don't think repairing windows has anything to do with it.
<facepalm> Maybe try using a flash drive instead.
<nomic> yeah but the drive isn't ok now -- there may be something wrong
<nomic> since the bios reset
<nomic> im trying that - then I try a usb install again
<nomic> im calm about this -- dunno why
<nomic> I see a working PC, a working hard drive
<nomic> i think windows -- said "windows found proble with your computers startup (bios??) option" -- repairing & rebooting
<nomic> something obvious maybe
<nomic> just a bit of circling around options & I now have 12.04 @ least installing .. tyvm ... that'll probably install --- I'll go through that (text install) .. then get to 14.04 ... would probably install right away 14.04 but I'll leave it installing 12.04 for now ... tyvm people
<xubuntu492> hello
<xubuntu492> is anyone online
<Alftand> hello?
<elfy> 140 other people are online - not necessarily about
<holstein> Alftand: yes.. just ask if you have a support question, and use the ot chan for chat. cheers
<elfy> ask the question if someone can answer they will :)
<Alftand> ok
<Alftand> i've just installed a new OS (xubuntu) after my experimenting with kde went terribly wrong
<Alftand> do you have any advice for the do's and dont's on a fresh xubuntu install?
<holstein> Alftand: what are you used to using? windows?
<Alftand> i switched from windows a few months ago
<Alftand> i went windows
<Alftand> mint
<Alftand> xubuntu
<holstein> think about how long you used windows "as-is" and didnt try messing with anything.. and try and have that same level of patience with yourself as you get used to xubuntu/linux
<Alftand> ok
<Alftand> thx
<elfy> editing system files - back them up first
<holstein> when experiementing, use a guest account or a live CD.. have good backups, no matter what os you use.. and dont use "sudo" commands lightly
<Alftand> im on a live usb now
<elfy> when I first started - after reinstalling 3 times in one week - I got used to trying things out in a vm first
<holstein> Alftand: you cant break that live environment in any permanent way.
<facepalm> Breaking things can be fun.
<facepalm> Just be sure to always have a current backup.
<holstein> yup.. VM ^ is handy as well. .with virtualbox and other virtualizers you can save "Snapshots" from before you break things
<elfy> most important thing to remember is that linux is not windows - not a free replacement for windows - it's different
<Alftand> im very inexperienced with xfce
<holstein> breaking things is a great way to learn.. but, being prepared for that breakage can help you not be frustrated, or blame the OS
<elfy> and when you ask people support things try and remember that we'll think the windows way is wrong :)
<Alftand> ik
<Alftand> quick poll
<Alftand> panel on top
<Alftand> or panel on bottom
<Alftand> ?
<elfy> whatever works for you ;)
<holstein> you can put a panel where you like. use the live CD to experiment
<Alftand> what is your opinions
<Alftand> ?
<elfy> you can have it on the side - on the side as a deskbar
<holstein> my opinion is, it should be what works for you, and the individual user
<facepalm> I use bottom.. With the whisker menu to the right and the time to the left.
<Hedgework> Alftand: You'll find that one of the good things about Linux in general is that you have a lot of freedom to change it to fit you better...or break horribly.  Power works both ways.  Most of us learned by breaking things; that's totally okay.  Just learn to keep good backups, and never experiment on a system you desperately need for some work task in three hours.
<knome> Alftand, we don't really like polls much on this channel, since everything is so subjective. some people don't even use panels.
<Hedgework> knome: I don't even use Xfce (the desktop environment that comes with xubuntu)
<Hedgework> err, Alftand ^^^
<elfy> Alftand: try them all - see what works for you
<Alftand> kk
<Hedgework> Alftand: What other people use or like isn't really predictive of what will work for you.  Humans are *incredibly* varied.
<Alftand> i dont like the deskbar thingy
 * Hedgework would put emacs keybindings on the world and call all UI problems "solved"
<Alftand> i might go for the top
 * Hedgework would then be lynched
<Alftand> just to hate windows
<elfy> Alftand: so in summary - backup, try things in a seperate environment if you can (live, vm) - your preferences will not be anyone else's in the end :)
<Alftand> and 1 more question
<elfy> just enjoy playing for a while
<Alftand> how can u get the super key to open the menu
<Alftand> how u get that key binding
<Hedgework> Alftand: Somewhere in settings, there is a thing for keyboard shortcuts...be careful because there are actually two: one for Xfce4 keybindings, and one for launching other applications.
<Hedgework> Alftand: Just poke around until you find it. :)
<elfy> kbd - app shortcut - edit the line for xfce4-popup-whiskermenu
<Alftand> do you just use xubuntu due to low memory consumption
<Alftand> or do you just prefer it
<Alftand> ?
<elfy> prefer it
<Alftand> same
<elfy> Alftand: you'd be better chatting in #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<elfy> this is really just the support channel
<Alftand> kk
<Hedgework> Alftand: I use Xubuntu on my work systems because it comes with slightly less pre-installed stuff I don't like than other *buntu variants, but still has the incredible binary package availability of Ubuntu.
<Alftand> sorry if i was causing any nuisance
<Alftand> cya
<elfy> sigh
<Hedgework> Alftand: I'm more of a power user, so *buntu isn't my first choice, but my personal systems are source-based distros (types of Linux where I custom-build every little thing to my spec) and that's not terribly practical when someone says "I found a vulnerability in XYZ" and I don't have time to compile it's 32 dependencies.
<Hedgework> hrm.
<Hedgework> elfy: I really don't get this channel sometimes.  Really tolerant of BS users who demand help with problems they don't explain, demand expressions of expertise from people giving them free help, and otherwise being support leeches...but a perfectly polite newb coming in from the web UI who just wanted general guidance we're harsh with?
<knome> Hedgework, this is not the channel to discuss that either... if you insist, you can discuss that at #ubuntu-ops
 * Hedgework sighs and gets back to work.
<knosys> Hello, isnt there a way in xfce to see in the file system navigator the time when files were modified?
<knosys> i can see the date, but not the time
<Hedgework> knosys: 'ls -lh' will give it to you on the command line...no idea about the gui thing
<knosys> i saw i can configure the columns on the windows, but there is no colum named "Time of modification"
<knosys> i see ok. Thanks
<knosys> That should be a suggestion for next versions :D
<elfy> knosys: open thunar preferences -  display tab - at the bottom - change what date format is
<knosys> elfy i will look for that, thanks so much
 * elfy didn't actually know, just went to look at Thunar prefs - so I learnt something too ;)
<knosys> awesome, thats what i needed
<knosys> thanks both!
<xubuntu202> salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi con l'installazione?
<elfy> !it | xubuntu202
<ubottu> xubuntu202: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu202> <ubottu> Thanks
<nomic> 14.04 won't run on this hp workstation xw6400 with 16gb ram -- 12.04 will .. 14.04 works on an xw6400 with 4gb ram
<nomic> i got a hp workstation with 16gb of ram installed and it only recognises 2gb why is this?
<nomic> xubuntu 14.04
<Azelphur> nomic: installed 32bit OS?
<nomic> no 64bit
<nomic> will check brb
<Azelphur> nomic: do uname -a
<nomic> uname -a doesn't have 64 in it
<nomic> i dunno why I got a 32 bit system -- that'll be the problem right
<nomic> see -- the live cd 14.04 it won'#t even boot
<nomic> Linux x9 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<nomic> thats a 32 bit system
<nomic> yeah -- I mistakenly got the 32 bit iso
<nomic> dang
<nomic> i just didn't check
<nomic> so .. I now re-attempt
<nomic> but -- why doesn't a 64 bit install boot?
<nomic> must try 12.04 64 bit now
<nomic> what I think is that the 14.04 dvd (install) .. can't boot it at all as it is 32 bit?
<nomic> that can't be right -- how do you install a 64 bit system
<nomic> maybe I try the net install
<nomic> I noticed weeks back that the 14.04 install isn't a 32 bit / 64 bit separate version anymore
<nomic> Im hoping to be able to install 12.04 64 bit now, and then upgrade it
<nomic> managd to get a hp workstation with 4 corte processor and 16gb ram 1tb hard drive for the unbelievable price of £189
<nomic> could not resist it
<nomic> xw6400, which I already run
<Azelphur> nomic: yea, that's 32bit
 * nomic nods .. was a mistake
<Azelphur> and the 64bit should install
<nomic> i keep a 32 bit 12.04 on disk for rescue purposes
<nomic> just flashed the usb and ddin't check it
<nomic> thanks
<nomic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flqgdPX0RyQ  The Moderns - The Year of today
<nomic> they're a mod tribute band
<nomic> or copy
<Azelphur> !offtopic | nomic
<ubottu> nomic: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nomic> oops
<nomic> wrong channel
#xubuntu 2014-10-09
<nomic> thought was somewhere else
<xubuntu67o> from the website \o/
<pleia2> that works :)
<lionroars> does xubuntu support 3d haswell graphics?
<cyborgcygnus> Ello. I forget how you share files over a network on xubuntu. I'm trying to share between to linux pc's, one xubuntu & the other linux mint xfce
<borw3> Guys, in my laptop whenever I suspend and close the lid and open it some time later xubuntu refuses to display anything after the password input.
<mall> Xhello!
<mall>  I can't change screen brigthness on an asus eeepc 1001xpd! latest xubuntu. Any ideas?
<mad_> Please verify or reject the following: Xubuntu 14.04 has 3-year support for all packages from the xubuntu repositories. But it also uses the standard ubuntu repositories and after three years, I will keep getting updates for kernel and most system-relevant packages for another 2 years. Correct?
<mad_> Please verify or reject the following: Xubuntu 14.04 has 3-year support for all packages from the xubuntu repositories. But it also uses the standard ubuntu repositories and after three years, I will keep getting updates for kernel and most system-relevant packages for another 2 years. Correct?
<|zer0|> just trying to update system and got error that /boot is full.  I have tried 'sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean' with no luck
<mad_> First make sure /boot is mounted. A simple 'sudo mount /boot' should work. Then try 'df -h /boot' and tell us how big your boot partition is and how much data is on there.
<|zer0|> says /boot is already mounted.
<mad_> That is okay.
<mad_> Now tell us what df says
<|zer0|> size 236mb, used = 162mb, avail = 62mb
<|zer0|> update is 83mb
<mad_> Must admit that I am not running *buntu myself right now. But usually a kernel with some iniramfs etc. should be 10mb, maybe 20mb max. With 4-5 old kernels, needing more than 100mb space sounds kinda strange to me.
<mad_> Which update? A kernelupdate that is 83mb? Sounds strange.
<xubuntu59o> shooud i get 14.10or 14.04
<|zer0|> doesnt have anything in technical description, it is xubuntu base = 64.1mb which includes a hap of updates
<brainwash> running "sudo apt-get autoremove" should remove older kernels
<mad_> xubuntu59o: 14.10 has more current software - most tools are at the state of about one month ago. 14.04 has software that is usually at least from the state from one year ago. But 14.04 is being update for the next 3 years, while 14.10 only for one afaik.
<xubuntu59o> so 14.10
<brainwash> 14.10 is still a development release
<mad_> xubuntu59o: That means: If you plan to use more recent software and have no issus with updating the whole distro agian next year, go for 14.10. If you want the PC just installed and not bothered anylonger for 3-4 more years (just the standard automatic updates in the background), go for 14.04
<mad_> zer0, sorry, cannot help you there.
<|zer0|> <mad_> I get the following 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 31 not to upgrade
<|zer0|> :(
<|zer0|> google search time
<mad_> Please verify or reject the following: Xubuntu 14.04 has 3-year support for all packages from the xubuntu repositories. But it also uses the standard ubuntu repositories and after three years, I will keep getting updates for kernel and most system-relevant packages for another 2 years. Correct?
<bluesabre> mad_: correct.  Everything in the "main" archive will continue to be maintained for a total of 5 years. Xubuntu and Xfce packages will be maintained only for a three-year support cycle.
<xubuntu59o> f u all i go OPEN SUSE
<|zer0|> <mad_> thin I have igre out my issue  :)
<|zer0|> think i have figured out my issue even
<|zer0|> xubuntu59o = tool
<facepalm> Don't feed the trolls.
<|zer0|> Appears when I do sudo apt-get clean it is not removing old kernels, I found my current kernel using cmd: uname -a = kernel 3.13.0-16
<|zer0|> I then used cmd: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d;/^linux-\(headers\|image\)/!d'
<|zer0|>  which showed me all kernels not in use.
<|zer0|> then cleaned all unused using cmd: sudo apt-get purge -y linux-headers-<version>
<|zer0|> boot now clean and update progressing
<|zer0|> trying to log into alternate channel and getting "you need to be identified with services" I have already registered and identified myself into freenode, could there be another issue?
<bazhang> -NickServ- |zer0| has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<bazhang> more help in #freenode
<|zer0|> lets try again, thanks <bazhang>
<|zer0|> |zer0| has now been verified. thanks again <bazhang>
<bazhang> np
<NeedaHelpida> hi
<NeedaHelpida> so can make my Destop PC windows have 2 users same time so whoewer is siting on PC and watch indernet and other stuff and on second user i istall TeamViewer and Dropbox and Unity3d and connetc from my linux laptop whit wifi lan, the point is i dont want to use some shit stuff like wine to use Unity
<NeedaHelpida> ???
<koegs> NeedaHelpida: you should ask a windows-channel for that :)
<NeedaHelpida> no no i am linux user
<NeedaHelpida> just dont want to use wine
<NeedaHelpida> anywey know any good windows channel
<koegs> NeedaHelpida: #windows
<nomic> i need the alternative (non graphical) install of 14.04
<nomic> how do I connect to wlan0 from the minimal cd
<nomic> I've got that (minimal cd is the alternative - non graphical) install
<nomic> ive done it before I just don't know how on this - to get my wireless
<nomic> depressed .. this should be simple
<nomic> says configuring network with dhcp I just want it to connect through wireless
<nomic> network confirugation failed
<nomic> then I can't get through to the archive
<nomic> previous net install worked
<nomic> this is crap -- why have the deprecated the alterative install
<nomic> was NEEDED
<nomic> im moving to lubuntu
<nomic> you do not care
<voidfire> nomic
<voidfire> maybe sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<nomic> i have booted the min install -- how can I do that
<voidfire> dont u have a terminal?
<nomic> what would that give me
<nomic> I want it to conenct to my wlan0
<voidfire> the ability to type the commant I told ya?
<voidfire> your wlan0 is an interface
<voidfire> u want your wlan0 to connect to wifi
<nomic> bin/sh sudo not found
<nomic> this is on the mini install
<voidfire> let me see
<nomic> why coulnd't they maintain the alterative instlal -- lubuntu does
<nomic> is NEEDED
<voidfire> i use xubuntu but idk
<nomic> always was
<voidfire> do
<voidfire> apt-get install wireless-tools wpasupplicant
<nomic> its gone on 14.04
<voidfire> ifconfig wlan0 up
<nomic> how can I apt-get if i'm not connected
<nomic> understand
<nomic> i booted the mini iso
<nomic> there is nothing on it
<voidfire> oh lol true
<voidfire> iwconfig is in it?
<nomic> im downloading lubuntu
<nomic> 14.04 is dead to me
<nomic> it won't install anymore on old kit
<nomic> not happy really -- another ubuntu becomes unuseable
<nomic> it was always the case that the graphical (alternative) install, was a fallback position -- enabling installation anywhere .. required, important -- suddenly, they decide not to use it anymore
<nomic> thats the end of xubuntu for me
<GridCube> nomic, at the level where you seem to be having problems, changing desktops wont make such a difference, you probably need to change distros allthogheter :) hope you have good luck
<nomic> lubuntu
<nomic> if xubuntu had alternative instlal would be able to use it
<suncokret> nomic, do you use xubuntu?
<nomic> yeah
<nomic> til now
<nomic> used it since 10.04
<suncokret> i use lubuntu
<nomic> well im watching it install now -- have had it briefly on machines before
<nomic> > a year ago
<nomic> I believe it is more widely used now -- mainstream .. ie. xubuntu is well down the rankings
<suncokret> i like more LXDE than XFCE
<nomic> hmm .. please tell me why
<nomic> lubuntu 11th (distro watch) xubuntu 22nd
<suncokret> i used windows xp before, and lxde is more similar to xp
<nomic> well as if that is an advantage ?  xp is 15 years old
<nomic> xp is nothing
<nomic> xp is windows 95
<suncokret> LXDE is lighter than XFCE
<nomic> well good
<nomic> cos .. I run old kit
<suncokret> i use 32 bit lubuntu
<suncokret> and it use just about 115MB of ram
<nomic> wow
<nomic> i just got the most amazing deal a 16gb hp workstation 4 core processor .. 1tb disk for £189
<nomic> refurb ie. its old office stuff -- what I run
<nomic> pleased because I get the 1tb disk also
<nomic> never had a 1tb disk
<suncokret> and now i don't need terminal in lubuntu, everything i can set from gui
<nomic> well #i need a termnal
<nomic> in genral
<suncokret> so you more like xubuntu than lubuntu?
<nomic> i don't know yet suncokret
<nomic> i just hope it does a job -- because xubuntu won't install on this new machine
<nomic> 14.04
<nomic> 12.04 will
<suncokret> i didn't see advantage in XFCE, it just eat more ram
<suncokret> i use lubuntu 14.04 and it is best version of lubunu
<suncokret> *lubuntu
<nomic> i think it'll be similar enough to xubuntu
<nomic> so I don't get problems
<nomic> I really don't want to have to be tinkering about with the OS
<nomic> I just want nfs ssh etc
<nomic> few other things
<nomic> does it have synaptic?
<suncokret> what is nfs?
<nomic> network filing system
<suncokret> it have synaptic
<knome> you can install all the applications which are available in the repositories in any flavor
<nomic> whats your 32 bit machine
<suncokret> yes, diference is only in gui
<suncokret> and some programs
<suncokret> for example file manager
<nomic> nautilus will work?
<suncokret> it will, but default is pcmanfm
<suncokret> but i use double commander
<suncokret> it is best file manager for linux
<knome> can you take the general preferences/flavors/computers discussion to #xubuntu-offtopic, please?
<nomic> ah well lubuntu won't install either
<Wollie88> nomic, why is it not installing ? are you getting an error ?
<nomic> it installs then it just gives me a blank screen (wont boot)
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nomic> how do I reset that if I can't get in?
<Hedgework> nomic: Alt+F1 may drop you to a usable terminal
<nomic> doesn't
<Hedgework> nomic: Okay, I missed the beginning, are you on an install of xubuntu right now, or booting from the livecd?
<nomic> I try to install 14.04 ..it won't even boot the install
<nomic> its  a hp workstation xw6400 with 16gb ram, that ran 12.04 .. same machine with 4gb of ram, installs xubuntu 14.04
<nomic> maybe I swap the graphics card
<Hedgework> nomic: You're trying to do 64bit, I assume?
<nomic> cos I have another graphics card
<nomic> yeah
<nomic> ill swap graphics crd from other machine to see if it's that
<nomic> maybe gets me forward (idea)
<nomic> brb
<Hedgework> Could be.  Otherwise, we can try other things, but I'm at work for ~7 more hours, so my ability to help is limited.
<nomic> hey thanks
<nomic> thinking .. more likely to be graphics card than ram ... same machine with less ram diff graph card runs 14.04
<nomic> am trying it now will report back .. inst. x 14.04
<nomic> YES.
 * Hedgework cheers
<Hedgework> Glad you got it working.
<nomic> i get further -- which means it installs .. was some diff graphics card .. I have been getting stnadard type .. this machine came with something I didn't ercognise -- luckily .. before I bought the machine I bought a replacement graphics card to try to get previous machine working
<nomic> so its all good
 * nomic continues to use xubuntu
<nomic> thanks
<Hedgework> :)
<Hedgework> np
<nomic> wut do you work at hedgework
<nomic> programming?
<Hedgework> nomic: infosec
<Hedgework> nomic: so I code some, do the sysadmin thing some, and a bunch of other stuff.
<knome> nomic, please take the non-support questions to #xubuntu-offtopic.
<mad__> Anyone else experincing issues with grub not being installed correctly with the current xubuntut 14.04 image?
<genii> mad__: Nope. I installed a couple days ago now on my Acer D260 hard drive no issues, and also onto a USB stick without issue. No EFI there though
<xubuntu65w> Hi all, I got graphic card issue on an hp compaq 6910p  the screen goes blank at random times and will not go back on until I do a hard reset since a few updates, it is frustrating because even when I just do some codding for a nes projeck it goes blank...
<knosys> Im a bit scared. After installing few packages , i realized that i dont really need them. So i --purge remove them. But bash tell me that a lot of dependency packages will not be removed until i "apt-get autoremove"
<knosys> so i did that
<knosys> and its doing a long proccess, and things im reading are scary like: found /dev/sda5 on ...
<knosys> its a bad idea to perform "apt-get autoremove" for cleaning dependence packages i dont need anymore?
<genii> knosys: No, it's fine.
<knosys> thanks
<Unit193> I like apt-get autoremove --purge; apt-get autoclean
<knosys> one question, i was trying to installing qt4. In website , where i read i need it they dont specify what package. And there is a lot. I need it to compile a little application. The thing its.. there is qt4-dev , and lot of more things. each of them have different lot of packages
<knosys> i feel i could mess my system just trying wich one would be
<knosys> you guys know what can that website mean with "qut4"?
<knosys> qt4*
<brainwash> that website? which one?
<knosys> https://code.google.com/p/ip-changer/wiki/INSTALL
<knosys> there
<knosys> its a little program that change the target IP of a game, to connect it do different game-servers
<brainwash> it's quite old
<knosys> the other one uses wxWidgets... and oh lord.. thats was complicated to install for me
<knosys> :P
<knosys> last time i tried i brokeup the OS, messing with /etc/enviroment and ./profile
<knosys> the ~/.profile i mean
<brainwash> well, you will have to install the dev packages then, qt4 and libboost
<brainwash> maybe it's worth to set up a virtual machine and test it
<brainwash> or boot into live mode
<knosys> if i have to do it
<brainwash> this way you won't mess with your actual system
<knosys> wich one would you choose? the one i already told you, or this one? https://code.google.com/p/linux-tibia-ip-changer/
<brainwash> the second one, it's python
<knosys> maybe ok, thanks you
<knosys> withouth maybe*
<brent2> Nominating this for inclusion in the official repos: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings-gui.html
<elfy> brent2: we postponed that https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xubuntu-u-features
<elfy> maybe 15.04
<brent2> darn
<brent2> it's nice!
<brent2> how come it's postponed elfy ?
<elfy> not sure - time perhaps
<elfy> wrong channel really - if you want to know why - best thing would be to ask in xubuntu-devel
<knosys> Hey guys, any of you have installed wxWidgets on trusty?
<xubuntu968> who clicked the irc link on installer, works
<xubuntu968> I'm installing xubuntu in a VM because I assume it will be less shit than ubuntu with 3d
<xubuntu968> the list of sofrware listed during install is depressing
<roninn> I'm trying to connect to with x11vnc to a xubuntu machine, but I only get a black screen after connecting, that doesn't response to user input
<roninn> any ideas
#xubuntu 2014-10-10
<holstein> roninn: i use remmina and vino typically.. but, i would do the normal stuff.. test the server locally.. try other servers clients.. check you settings.. does the connection work locally?
<xubuntu46w> Hello World! Please help me,i have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS,new kernel 3.17 and problems install VMware Player Free.Help.
<Churuya-san> When I leave my computer for a while and don't touch anything, it goes back to the login screen without loging out. I need to type in my password to get back to what I was doing. Why?
<elfy> light locker set to lock at screensaver - check the settings
<Churuya-san> That fixed it. Thank you!
<elfy> welcome :)
<Churuya-san> Or at least.... I think it fixed it! There was an option for a locker and I disable it.
<elfy> time will tell - I can't remember what old versions had exactly
<lionroars> Does Xubuntu have a Calculator app ?
 * Church wouldn't care, as i'm used in most unices running in console bc utility. Usually with switch like bc -l
<Church> imho it's preferable to get into habbits using what's for sure to be everywhere ..
<lionroars> Church, Is Xubuntu completely free ?
<Wollie88> lionroars, free as in beer or free as in freedom ?
<lionroars> Free/Libre ?
<lionroars> Free as in Freedom
<Wollie88> lionroars, no it isnt
<lionroars> which part?
<lionroars> What if I use only Main and Universe Repo ?
<Wollie88> there propriatary software in the main repo
<Wollie88> lionroars, if you want to go full libre you could go debian
<lionroars> Wollie88, but it says main repo if fully opensource
<lionroars> is Ubuntu cheating on us ?
<Wollie88> lionroars, if they say it is, then i was wrong
<lionroars> Wollie88, Which software is non-free in main repo
<Wollie88> lionroars, i dont know i thought i read it somewhere. Might be mistaken
<lionroars> Wollie88, ok but why don't you check it out again ?
<bazhang> !info vrms
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 77 kB
<bazhang> install that and run it lionroars ^
<lionroars> bazhang, but it do not check the non-free stuff in the kernel
<lionroars> I would use jxself's kernel
<lionroars> i Mean linux-libre with Ubuntu
<lionroars> xubuntu*
<bazhang> lionroars, are you asking if xubuntu is 100% untainted 'free'?
<bazhang> lionroars, you still there?
<lionroars> I am here
<lionroars> yep I am asking that only
<lionroars> bazhang, I am here
<bazhang> it's not, no
<bazhang> contact the fsf if you wish to know of one. try #fsf
<lionroars> bazhang, I am a full time Trisquel user only
<lionroars> but the problem is that Intel haswell drivers would not work with Trisquel 7
<lionroars> it is broken
<lionroars> no 3d support at all
<bazhang> lionroars, sorry thats not on topic for here.
<Wollie88> debian without the non-free repos is fully free
<Wollie88> you might get that to work
<lionroars> Wollie88, I know that, but only Ubuntu/Fedora is supported for Intel Haswell Graphics
<bazhang> lionroars, try trisquel support , or #xubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang>  /msg alis list *trisquel* to find their channel lionroars
<lionroars> bazhang, ok
<ghkrft> hello ppl
<ghkrft> greetings
<knome> hello
<ghkrft> I installed Xubuntu 14.04.1 and updated to the latest kernel and installed Synaptics and found Ubuntu Software Center is gone, any fix?
<knome> no reason why it would be gone
<ghkrft> I searched Ubuntu Software Center on the menu bar but nothing show up. I downloaded a deb package and double click it, the archive manager shows up.
<ghkrft> It would be Ubuntu Software Center, now it is gone.
<ghkrft> I updated to Kernel version 3.17.0-031700-generic
<knome> what does 'apt-cache policy software-center' in terminal say
<ghkrft>   Installed: (none)
<ghkrft>   Candidate: 13.10-0ubuntu4.1
<ghkrft>   Version table:
<ghkrft>      13.10-0ubuntu4.1 0
<ghkrft>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main amd64 Packages
<ghkrft>      13.10-0ubuntu4 0
<ghkrft>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Pack
<knome> !pastebin | ghkrft
<ubottu> ghkrft: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> ^ for the future
<ghkrft> OK
<ghkrft>  my mistake
<knome> in terminal, run 'sudo apt-get install software-center'
<knome> and see what that says
<ghkrft> My first time using IRC
<knome> ultimately, it should simply reinstall software center
<ghkrft> Is this caused by installing Synaptic package manager that  deleted software center?
<knome> ghkrft, no, afaik they shouldn't conflict.
<ghkrft> Thanks man it is back.
<knome> ghkrft, if they do, the last command will say that synaptic would be removed
<knome> but i see no reason why it would
<knome> no problem, enjoy
<ghkrft> I only installed Synaptic package manager and updated the kernel. I don`t remember removing the software center.
<knome> haven't heard of a similar problem before, and if many people do not start reporting that, then *shrug* :)
<ghkrft> And one more issue. I got low sound from the Headphone which has a EAPD node.
<knome> but of course good that you have USC back
<knome> every output device basically has its own volume level
<knome> meaning, when you plug headphones in, the volume level is reverted to what it was the last time you used them
<knome> so maybe as the first thing check what pavucontrol (pulseaudio volume control) says about the volume level when you have those plugged in
<ghkrft> No it is extremely low despite I slide to the max volume.
<knome> then i don't know very much about the issue
<ghkrft> Check here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1357724
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1357724 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Extremely low volume from HP, also skipping and distorted voice" [Undecided,New]
<ghkrft> I was told to try this patch below, but I dunno how to apply it.https://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=148981&action=diff#a/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c_sec2
<ghkrft> Should I download a kernel source and add the lines?
<ghkrft> And then compile and install?
<knome> somehing along the lines, but aiui, you'd "only" have to build one module
<ghkrft> Yes, there two options
<knome> if you are comfortable doing that, then do it, otherwise, wait for another answer from the developer(s)
<ghkrft> I was told to try them.
<ghkrft> No more response from the bug I submitted.
<ghkrft> Is that possible to apply the patch directly to the kernel?
<knome> you can post a follow-up to the bug, i think it's fair after a month of silence
<knome> no, i don't think so
<ghkrft> Do I have to download from source and apply the patch?
<knome> that's how i understand it
<ghkrft> Ok then thanks.
<knome> good luck
<xubuntu85o> I think I know the answer to my question but I want to double-check. I am running Xubuntu 12.04 and I'm notified that Ubuntu 14.04 is available. If I run the update, will I get Xubuntu 14.04 or Ubuntu 14.04? I think the answer is Xubuntu 14.04. The labeling is kind of confusing. Thanks
<slickymasterWork> did you installed Xubuntu 12.04 originally xubuntu85o? or did you installed the xubuntu destop package on top of Ubuntu 12.04?
<xubuntu85o> Xubuntu 12.04 was what I installed originally. I've been happy with it and I like the LTS factor too.
<slickymasterWork> being that xubuntu85o, you'll get Xubuntu 14.04 when you upgrade
<xubuntu85o> Ok, I'll let it rip. I'm studying for my LPIC certification so I've been working on it a lot. Thanks for the quick response.
<slickymasterWork> np xubuntu85o
<slickymasterWork> happy xubuntuing
<xubuntu889> ciao a tutti...
<xubuntu889> ah pensavo fosse un chan italiano...
<xubuntu889> uhm
<elfy> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<elfy> :)
<xubuntu889> ok thanks :)
<elfy> welcome
<recon_lap> got a question, compiling pcb2gcode and I'm missing libgtkmm , as this is a gnome lib should I just install it and continue or try something else?
<nomic> got 14.04 out of the box here -- installed ubuntu-restricted extras  & no sound - video plays too fast in youtube (?)  any ideas?
<nomic> never seen anything like that .. video is skipping ahead jumping seconds
<holstein> nomic: youtube uses flash.. make sure you are using the latest version of flash that is *only* available to linux from the chrome browser.. or, opt into html5..
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<recon_lap> ok, libgtkmm appears to be the wrong package (No package 'gdkmm-2.4' found)
<holstein> if that is how you are testing the audio, i would try different flash for that as well..
<holstein> the restricted extras version of flash is behind on what youtube officially supports..
<nomic> i just went to flash plugin check page and it says up to date
<holstein> nomic: sure.. its "up to date" with what is available to linux
<holstein> nomic: which, if you reference http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ , you will see is behind current
<nomic> so I should abandon installing "restricted extras"
<nomic> and install flash manually
<holstein> nomic: you will note, main linux gets 11.2.. and chrome gets 15
<holstein> nomic: there is no "should" friend.. adobe and youtube *should* support linux.. but, they are not
<holstein> nomic: if you are experiencing issues with flash content, try the latest version of flash
<nomic> ok
<holstein> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<holstein> you can either install chrome (not chromium) from the google site, which comes with current flash, or you can install pepperflashplugin-nonfree, which sill get that *same* flash version and make it available to the chromium browser
<holstein> nomic: or, you can opt into htlm5 https://www.youtube.com/html5 and try that as well
<nomic> im instlling chrome
<nomic> still no sound
<holstein> nomic: do you have sound at all? please dont troubleshoot too many things at once.. close the web browser, and test your audio with a simple known good audio file locally
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> nomic: check your mixer for mute and keyboard shortcuts for mute..
<nomic> i click on alsamixer and I get no controls just S/PDIF ?
<holstein> nomic: so, do you have *any* sound?
<nomic> NO
<holstein> nomic: please, no caps.. it can be mis-interpreted and impatience
<nomic> was a mistake
<nomic> I apologise for using caps once
<holstein> nomic: i would run, in a terminal, "lspci" and see that i see my audio hardware.. then, i would run "aplay -l" and "arecord -l".. you can paste those if you need help parsing the data
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nomic> ok thanks
<holstein> i also use pavucontrol, which can have more controls for the audio..
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (trusty), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<nomic> paste.ubuntu.com is down
<nomic> pastebin.com/QNnscTs
<nomic> www.pastebin.com/QNnscTs
<holstein> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/paste.ubuntu.com
<nomic> http://pastebin.com/QNnsctTs
<nomic> ^ thats the info
<genii> holstein: It's up from here
<holstein> genii: right.. its up here as well..
<nomic> why not just use pastebin
<nomic> not here
<nomic> ok there you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533646/
<nomic> no audio
<holstein> nomic: looks like only your hdmi audio is showing up..
<nomic> what does that mean
<nomic> please
<holstein> nomic: do you have other hardware? did you disable the non-hdmi audio (if there is any) in the bios?
<nomic> I reset the bios to factory
<nomic> maybe I should look @ the bios
<holstein> nomic: hdmi is the little "usb looking" video connector.. it carries both audio and video. or is capable of carrying both
<nomic> i've got the sound plugged into the earphone plug
<holstein> nomic: you can see from the command "aplay -l" that *only* hdmi audio is showing up there..
<nomic> ok
<nomic> so hdmi is the _ connector
<nomic> I've never used anythin other than the earphoen jack
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI
<holstein> nomic: the "earphone jack" you are referring to is not being presented to you to use by alsa
<nomic> why not -- maybe its disabled in the bios?
<holstein> nomic: thats one option yes.. the other, its broken, phyisically.. the device doesnt support linux.. its misconfigured.. etc..
 * nomic screams
<holstein> i start with hardware, since software wont fix that
<holstein> if the hardware is broken, for example, you can just waste time trying to address it in software.. so, check the bios, then, try it in whatever operating sysystem the manufacturer promised you they would support.. likely windows.. if it works in windows, then its not physically broken
<nomic> it worked in windows
<nomic> heard it
<holstein> ok.. so, as long as that "it worked in windows" is not so far past-tense that its still relevant, then you can assume the device is not physically broken
<nomic> yeah it was bios 'integrated audio' --- 'disabled'
<nomic> cool thanks
<holstein> nomic: so, thats what i would look at first.. if you are trying to use the inegrated audio, and have it disabled.. enable it, and the audio should "just work"...
<nomic> prolly fixed it
<nomic> i reboot
<holstein> nomic: nothing was broken to fix.. but, that should enable it, yes
<nomic> 'fixed' in setup
<nomic> why don't you like pastebin
<holstein> nomic: i never said, nor meant to imply that. use whatever paste you want..
<holstein> nomic: but, ubuntu paste is up here..
<nomic> still obscure problem .. going to resinstall with the mp3 thing etc .. sound is going thru but not out
<nomic> speaker
<holstein> nomic: ok.. please seperate out your issues
<holstein> nomic: if you hear audio, you have sound working.. so, thats not a codec issue at all
<holstein> nomic: reinstalling the "mp3 thing" will only effect that mp3 codec.. the restricted extras package will have all the support you need for mp3 and other codecs..
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nomic> ok
<nomic> thats it
<nomic> still need restricted extras
<nomic> didn't install it
<holstein> nomic: you can search the repos for "Fluendo" and install the fluendo mp3 codec if you want..
<nomic> ok
<nomic> if I need it
<holstein> nomic: you need to add *something* to allow mp3 playback
<holstein> nomic: mp3's dont support xubuntu out of the box
<nomic> is 'fluendo' in synaptic
<holstein> nomic: there will be packages available when you search "fluendo".. synaptic is a package manager..
<holstein> !info gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ubottu> gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 (source: gst-fluendo-mp3): Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer 0.10 plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.23.debian-3 (trusty), package size 101 kB, installed size 266 kB
<holstein> so, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3", or search in synaptic, or however you manage your packages
<nomic> was that, in the bios .. why would a bios factory reset turn the sound off .. no idea
<Alftand> hello
<Alftand> is anyone online
<Alftand> well...
<Alftand> at the keyboard
<baptism_> hey
<Alftand> hi
<baptism_> attendence isnt perfect around here
<Alftand> im struggling with my desktop
<Alftand> lol
<slickymasterWork> !hi | Alftand
<ubottu> Alftand: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<baptism_> whats the problem?
<Alftand> how do i assign a different icon to a desktop file
<Alftand> in this instance minecraft.jar
<Alftand> i wanna assign the minecraft logo icon to it
<Alftand> but i dont know how
<Alftand> im too new to xfce
<Alftand> hello?
<baptism_> honestly, i don't know
<Alftand> anyone else know
<Alftand> ...tumbleweed rolls by...
<baptism_> might be easiest just to create a launcher and link to the jar
<baptism_> put minecraft in a folder somwhere, right click on your desktop and create launcher
<baptism_> theres an icon option in the creator dialog
<Alftand> how do i link the launcher to the application?
<Alftand> #
<Alftand> ...
<baptism_> click on the browse icon and locate the executable
<GridCube> Alftand, go to >new element >launcher >add, new launcher is created at the end of the panel. right clic the new launcher and go to properties >clic the white sheet with a green plus> in name type Minecraft, in command type java -jar /path/to/Minecraft.jar >clic no icon, go to "image files", search your icon, save everything
<Alftand> thx
<Alftand> legend
<Alftand> :-)
<Alftand> thats going on my mousepad "list of useful commands to know" :-)
<GridCube> :/ i can't right clic on my desktop and its no showing stuff that should be there http://i.imgur.com/lEUjtSr.png
<Alftand> it sounds like a basic solution but you could try a reboot
<Alftand> or using task manager to kill xfdesktop
<GridCube> D: running xfdesktop fixed things
<Alftand> all better
<GridCube> why is not xfdesktop running by default... what did id id
<GridCube> did
<Alftand> you could put a launcher in the taskbar with the command: xfdesktop
<Alftand> so whenever you boot you can just click it
<Alftand> and the desktop will work
<Alftand> GridCube, i hope this helps, if not, just let me know :-)
<elfy> Alftand: just as a fyi here - if you have something that you want to run each boot - you can add those in Session & Startup - Application Autostart
<Alftand> oh
<Alftand> kk
<Alftand> im new to the supporting thing
<elfy> thought I'd let you know is all :)
<Alftand> thx
<Alftand> i just been helpin GridCube at the moment
<elfy> yep - saw :)
<harryadams26__> there
<Alftand> im back
<Alftand> i was switching to hexchat
<GridCube> Alftand, that service should be run by default, and its listed as it runs by default and restarts itself, but did not
<Alftand> im not the most adept at all of this
<Alftand> my best suggestion is to add a launcher in the taskbar
<Alftand> with the command xfdesktop
<GridCube> nah
<elfy> Alftand: was - now you know another method - that's how everyone learns :)
<GridCube> thats not the proper way to do this
<elfy> but things like xfdesktop should just start
<Alftand> ik
<Alftand> but he said that xfdesktop is already on the startup list
<elfy> yep - things go awry sometimes
<GridCube> well, now it works
<elfy> :)
<Alftand> i said at first that a reboot might do it
#xubuntu 2014-10-11
<eirik174_> hi. what's the best way of installing VMWare tools on 14.04 LTS?
<ball> I think it may be time to burn another Xubuntu disc.
<holstein> you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools ... but i would just follow whatever vmware says to do
<eirik174_> ok thanks i'll look into both
<chaotix> hey.  i am on a fresh install of xubuntu on a dell optiplex 1.something ghz computer with 1gb of ram, and for some reason it keeps crashing..  i was having the same problem using lubuntu, after a few fresh installs i just decided to try xubuntu, and now i notice the same problem...  the mouse arrow will freeze, but the cursor will be invisibly still moving..  it tends to happen when i am running firefox..  somoene suggested that it may be a memory issue,
<chaotix> so i decided to run the task manager and recreate the problem, and i noticed that it is not swapping anything at all, just lets the cpu and mem fill up without swapping at all
<nomic> maybe ask in ubuntu too chaotix .. also .. there are places where messages from a crash go
<nomic> make sure you have all the updates
<holstein> chaotix: sounds like graphics drivers to me..
<chaotix> thanks guys
<chaotix> although, weird thing is we never had this problem before i did the fresh re install recently
<holstein> i would try "nomodeset" from a live CD, and see if i can get the system to crash or run stable..
<holstein> chaotix: we? what install of what? when? what was on the system before?
<chaotix> maybe i had 13.10 working before, i am about to try that next
<holstein> chaotix: those are different kernels, and different kernel drivers
<holstein> chaotix: 12.04 is still supported.. you may find that the 12.04 kernel and drivers are supported better by your hardware
<chaotix> by we, i meant my mother and myself...  it is her computer..
<holstein> chaotix: most family like that i have are still on 12.04..
<chaotix> it is a dell optiplex 745 usff/2.13 ghz/1gb ram/80gb hdd
<chaotix> i will try 12.04 then  :)
<holstein> chaotix: this is less about specs and more about *specific* hardware support
<chaotix> ok
<holstein> chaotix: im not saying 12.04 will work, im just saying, that seems to be the difference.. a different version of linux with different drivers was working fine before the fresh install
<chaotix> originally i though maybe this was a memory issue, but i just noticed now that it seems to keep happening when i go to s specific page in firefox:  google.com/chrome will crash it every time
<holstein> there are many variables and differences there to explore that could be causing your issue, but it seems like graphics driver support to me
<chaotix> perhaps it is graphics
<chaotix> bc of what is on that page, graphics does sound like the culprit right>
<chaotix> ?
<holstein> chaotix: i would test and see
<holstein> chaotix: i still think what you are explaining could be grahpics driver support issue
<holstein> there may be a proprietary driver for you for 14.04..
<chaotix> it contains an image inside of a div that is able to be clicked and dragged or spun...  as soon as i try to load that page at all it crashes
<holstein> chaotix: ok
<chaotix> thanks for all this help
<holstein> chaotix: i would *not* even open a web browser yet. i would start by testing the ram and the hard drive. then, i would test the hardware support as much as possible from a live CD before installing
<holstein> i would look at the graphics hardware, and see if it is, for example, nvidia, and if there are any proprietary drivers that may support the hardware better for your needs
<chaotix> ok
<chaotix> lets do it
<chaotix> so you want me to boot up from a live usb, right?
<chaotix> i wont have to leave the channel, as i am on a separate computer talking to you
<holstein> i would also just try 12.04 live as well. and if it works better "out of the box", i would probably just put that on, and give it to mom.. since she is likely not worried about the latest and greatest
<chaotix> ok..  i should prolly use lubuntu, or do you think xubuntu will be ok?
<holstein> chaotix: they are *all* ubuntu.. same drivers
<chaotix> ok right
<holstein> chaotix: thats why i think you are having an graphics driver issue, and trying to hop DE's to address the crashing
<holstein> chaotix: i would do xubuntu from my mom... between xubuntu and lubuntu.. but thats up to you
<chaotix> ok thanks
<chaotix> in the past i had it set up with cairo dock, and most of the things she used on the dock, and then synapse installed so she could just pull that up and search for anything else
<cfhowlett> chaotix, useful tip:  go into the windows files and grab here favorite wallpapers.  use them in *buntu.
<cfhowlett> *her*
<chaotix> no windows installed  :)
<holstein> chaotix: the dock will come quite a bit later.. after you have a stable system choosen, you can put *whatever* dock you choose.. or *no* dock, and just a locked down xfce panel that is setup as a dock
<chaotix> i am waiting for the 12.04 image to be done burning now
<chaotix> btw, thanks for all of this help
<chaotix> holstein, after booting into the live usb, you said "i would start by testing the ram and the hard drive. then, i would test the hardware support as much as possible from a live CD before installing"
<chaotix> how should i do that
<chaotix> is anyone here?
<baizon> chaotix: always
<chaotix> hey
<chaotix> so i am running memtest now, and then i will run hardinfo and generate a report
<chaotix> i was hoping you could tell me what to do after that
<chaotix> lol oops i thought you were holstein
<chaotix> but if you want to jump in that would be cool :)
<baizon> chaotix: yes, but whats your problem?
<chaotix> baizon, i will re paste my problem i have been having, and tell you where i am at now...
<chaotix>  i am on a fresh install of xubuntu on a dell optiplex 1.something ghz computer with 1gb of ram, and for some reason it keeps crashing..  i was having the same problem using lubuntu, after a few fresh installs i just decided to try xubuntu, and now i notice the same problem...  the mouse arrow will freeze, but the cursor will be invisibly still moving..  it tends to happen when i am running firefox..
<baizon> ou ok
<chaotix> so i created a new xubuntu 12.04 live usb, and after the memtest, i am going to go in to 12.04, and then run hardinfo
<baizon> chaotix: also check temperatures pls
<chaotix> and get a printout
<chaotix> ok will do
<baizon> especially from cpu and graphics card
<baizon> it could also be a heat problem
<chaotix> the weird thing is that this problem never happened until a recent fresh install...  i forget what version i had running before, either 13.04, 13.10 or maybe 14.04, but it never happened till the new fresh installs of 14.04
<chaotix> i will check into the heat thing though
<chaotix> i havent airduster'd that pc in a while
<baizon> chaotix: you mean after the install?
<chaotix> yeah, after the installs
<chaotix> right now, it is running the memtest86+ from the grub menu
<baizon> ok
<chaotix> the computer is a dell optiplex 745 usff, with intel core2duo 2.13 ghz, 1gb ram, and 80gb hdd
<chaotix> if that helps
<chaotix> i dont know why this problem happens...  it is so weird
<chaotix> it will especially happen if i run firefox on http://google.com/chrome
<baizon> chaotix: have you tried to go into the terminal mode while the screen is freezed?
<chaotix> that always causes it right away
<chaotix> yesx
<chaotix> it lets me...
<baizon> so it works?
<chaotix> only the mouse pointer is frozen
<chaotix> yes
<chaotix> the pointer freezes, but the "invisible" cursor is still moving around and i can click on things when it happens
<chaotix> weird, right?
<baizon> indeed
<baizon> have you tried different intel drivers?
<chaotix> google.com/chrome has some html5 stuff, a <div> that is clickable and dragable
<chaotix> which is why the other guy said maybe a graphics issue
<chaotix> i have not
<baizon> chaotix: have you tried disabling hardware acceleration?
<chaotix> ill check that too
<chaotix> i am going to save the log from this channel and try everything you suggest when the memtest is done
<baizon> ok
<baizon> then report back :)
<chaotix> it is 41 min in, but someone else said let it go all night
<chaotix> do you agree?
<baizon> well i do it mostly for max 2hours
<chaotix> ok
<chaotix> that works
<baizon> for my server i used it for over 6h
<baizon> but i dont think its memory related
<baizon> if the system still works
<chaotix> does the amount of ram i have make a difference in how long i should run memtest?
<baizon> chaotix: yes
<chaotix> ok
<chaotix> thanks for all the help
<baizon> no problem
<chaotix> are you in here all the time?
<baizon> mostly, yes
<baizon> but not today :>
<chaotix> hey, i ran phoronix test suite on a different computer, are you familliar with it?
<baizon> with the test suite, yes.
<chaotix> i thought i was done and making a report now, but it is still going
<chaotix> heres the pasebin:
<chaotix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8537516/
<chaotix> how long will this go for?
<chaotix> i thought i was done and now just saving a report
<baizon> cant, tell. I Just know it exists, but never used it
<chaotix> oh i see
<chaotix> i was just testing it out
<chaotix> so what is your d-o-c?
<chaotix> (distro of choice)
<chaotix> lol
<chaotix> like drug of choice hehe
<chaotix> i am a bit tired
<baizon> mine is: Desktop - Kubuntu, Laptop - Xubuntu
<chaotix> nice
<chaotix> i like ubuntu and it's derivatives most, and my fav d.e. is probably mate, but i have been using unity a lot lately
<chaotix> i got used to it when i put it on my tv...  it worked great with keyboard commands and tied in to my remote control
<chaotix> i would like to get more accustomed to KDE...  i just havent been able to manage it in the past
<chaotix> i dont know what it is.. but it looks so feature rich and awesome..
<baizon> best DE IMHO :)
<chaotix> baizon, i am going to sleep for a while..  i will check back in am..  thanks for all the helpful tips, i will let you know how it goes
<enli> hi guys! i just installed XFCE environment on linux mint, i guess i could ask a question about thunar here. what i want to do is disable the auto-arrange feature when called from desktop's context menu named as "arrange desktop icons". i have already downloaded thunar source code but i can not see to find the location where this function is.
<cfhowlett> !mint | enli, #
<ubottu> enli, #: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<enli> cfhowlett: i understand, this is related to thunar file manager.
<enli> please re-read.
<enli> what would a good channel to get help on dev related things?
<baizon> enli: try #xfce ?
<enli> baizon: sure, will try.
<Churuya-san> How do I restart the bluetooth input services? Whenever I try to connect my keyboard, I get an error saying "Host is down"
<enli> baizon: thanks for the suggestion. got a suggestion to look into xfdesktop package which is correct, not thunar package.
<elfy> Churuya-san: try sudo service bluetooth restart (you can tab after service to see what services are available if bluetooth doesn't exist)
<Churuya-san> elfy: Thanks, but that didn't help. I still don't have an option to connect the keyboard to input services. (This option was avilable and the keyboard worked prior to the latest kernel update.)  Choosing to "Refresh Services" gives a "Host is down" error.
<elfy> Churuya-san: sorry - don't know much about bluetooth - if no-one else answers try in #ubuntu
<Churuya-san> Will do, thanks
<xubuntu22w> Hi
<xubuntu22w> New to Linux. facing an issue with desktop after updating XUbuntu 14.04
<xubuntu22w> after updating and rebooting, the desktop now has an unclickable area on the right side like an overlay
<xubuntu22w> http://i.stack.imgur.com/JedAD.png
<xubuntu22w> please help with the same
<cfhowlett> xubuntu22w, dual monitors?
<xubuntu22w> no. using just one which is my laptop screen
<brainwash> does a relog fix the desktop?
<xubuntu22w> nope
<brainwash> xubuntu22w: does the problem affect other user accounts or the guest session?
<xubuntu22w> yes it does
<brainwash> I guess you should take a look at /var/log/apt/history.log and check which packages have been updated
<xubuntu22w> its a big list actually. the update size was almost 400 mb. And I'm very new :) can you please tell me what to look for?
<brainwash> you could upload the list to a pastebin service
<brainwash> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brainwash> but with this amount of applied updates.. it could take some time to find the culprit
<xubuntu22w> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8538342/
<xubuntu22w> no problem. thanks so much!
<brainwash> not easy to tell
<brainwash> I would suggest that you try to boot an older kernel
<brainwash> downgrading the graphics driver might be not that easy
<xubuntu22w> yes. I was thinking it was the screen resolution but maybe thats not true
<xubuntu22w> ok
<xubuntu22w> anyways. thanks for your input
<brainwash> hopefully you'll find a fix for this glitch :)
<xubuntu22w> :)
<nvt_> hi, my xubuntu went automatically to "login screen", was it light locker, or how could I disable it
<brainwash> nvt_: go to settings manager > light locker settings
<nvt_> yes, I found that, but I was just checking if that functionality was actually the light locker or not :)
<nvt_> bit annoying sinec it's remote laptop, and wouldn't like it to get to go to login screen automatically
<brainwash> I guess so, please read http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<nvt_> ok, thanks
<shambles> does changer your file browser change your copy/move dialogs as well? for example, would replacing xfdesktop and thunar with nemo give you nemo's copy/move dialogs?
<shambles> changing*
<xubuntu88w> Hello.  I don't see how to edit the Whisker Menu with MenuLibre.  How does one use MenuLibre?
<elfy> xubuntu88w: right click on whiskermenu - edit applications
<drc> Or Settings>Menu Editor...same thing :)
<elfy> indeed :)
<xubuntu88w> Thank you.  I know that.  I have it up but can't modify any menu item displayed--or not displayed--in Whisker Menu.  How do I use MenuLibre to put an omitted item in Whisker?
<elfy> http://smdavis.us/doku/doku.php?id=menulibre_usage
<xubuntu88w> Thanks.  I've seen those instructions and used them.  I believe that it didn't work, but I'll try it again.  It definitely is NOT easy; it's a pain in the #~!,*.  Far from drag-'n-drop, as with alacarte.
<elfy> can't say I actually have any problems with it tbh
<drc> TBH, it's not the most intuitive app I've ever seen...that said, I really don't have any problems using it. :)
<elfy> oh - just had a thought xubuntu88w - you using trusty?
<elfy> oh nvm - sorry - almost fed you a bum steer
<xubuntu88w> Yes, 14.04.
<elfy> there was an SRU pending - but it's not got to -proposed
<xubuntu88w> I'm still trying to figure out how to get the System Updater entry instalaled in the System category of Whisker.  I've created the launcher and matched its charistics with those of MenuLibre's displayed System Updater entry, but it still doesn't show up in Whisker.
<xubuntu88w> MenuLibre's instructions are as clear as mud.
<bluesabre> xubuntu88w, remove all categories except "System" and save
<bluesabre> (from that launcher)
<xubuntu88w> For that matter, why the hell isn't the System Updater in the Whisker menu by default anyway?
<bluesabre> because of the way the menu is structured, this is a known issue in trusty, and fixed in the upcoming utopic. If a launcher is found in the Settings Manager, its not in whisker menu
<xubuntu88w> Thank you, bluesabre.  That did it.  Why did that work?  Why was deleting those other categories necessary?  Why, e.g., doesn't that launcher show up in those other listed categories?
<bluesabre> because of the way the XDG Desktop Menu spec is set up, and the way the categories are defined in the menu files.  Some of those extra categories place it into the settings manager instead of the System menu
<bluesabre> simplifying the categories helps get around some of those rules
<xubuntu88w> Will that fix get retrofitted to 14.04?  I don't want my computer-illiterate friend to have to worry about upgrades every nine months.
<xubuntu88w> Or to have to upgrade it myself.
<ObrienDave> stick with LTS releases. 3 years support
<xubuntu88w> Now I want to put Software Sources into Whisker's System menu.  Can't I just modify MenuLibre's entry of it in order to put it into Whisker/System?
<bluesabre> yes, if you limit the categories to System it should display there as well
<xubuntu88w> Well, I went through the single-step by step rigamarole to put it in there.  Again, why on earth wouldn't those items be in Whisker by default?
<xubuntu88w> Oh, and rearranging the entries doesn't work, either.  I've put VLC at the top of MenuLibre's Multimedia category, but it still appears at the bottom of Whisker's.
<ObrienDave> two different menu lists
<xubuntu88w> Save seems not to work.
<bluesabre> there's several issues with the current menulibre in trusty... 2.0.6 has resolved a large number of issues, but has not landed in the official updates yet.
<xubuntu88w> Should I infer that they will--soon?
<ObrienDave> infer all you like
<xubuntu88w> Also, regarding your saying that simply removing all categories except System for Software Sources should put it in Whisker's System menu, what would that do to all those other categories?  I.e., what all other effects would that have?
<ObrienDave> try it and see
#xubuntu 2014-10-12
<gharz> hi, guys. i've been planning to share a folder within my WORKGROUP.... however everytime i run shares-admin on terminal it open a gui and i get an error that says Sharing Services are not installed. It says I need to install at least either Samba or NFS in order go share my folders - Install Unix network support (NFS) and Install network support (SMB)... I clicked Install services and a new window says Could not install package. what is wr
<xubuntu52d> Hi
<xubuntu244> hola
<xubuntu88w> Quit
<xubuntu09w> is there anyway i can remove the mounted internal hdd icons from my desktop?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu09w, settings
<cfhowlett> settings > desktop > Icons
<xubuntu09w> that will also remove all removable drives like usb
<xubuntu09w> i had it working before i updated to 14.04
<xubuntu09w> nothing?
<pleia2> I just turn them all off too
<xubuntu09w> well i would like to see when usb flash drives and usb hdds are mounted
<pleia2> I understand :) I just don't know of a way to do that
<xubuntu09w> there was with ntfs configuration tool
<xubuntu09w> but it will not work on build 14.04
<__unik> hello. xubuntu - How can I change the cursor in GTK app? setting in xubuntu only changes the cursor in qt apps
<enrico_> hi, I'm having issues with my interface and I don't know why. I haven't installed nor removed anything but regular updates in a while. During guest session everything looks fine.
<enrico_> What happens is that my desktop icons are disappeared (but present in the desktop folder), windows don't have status nor header bar (the one with close and minimize buttons, just to be clear), and windows management is compromised, so that commands like Alt+tab s
<enrico_> does not work
<enrico_> plus, I don't see open applications/folder/anything on the main bar
<enrico_> if two applications are open at the same time and one is in background on desktop, clicking it doesn't place it ahead, it just doesn't activate as current main application
<enrico_> On firefox, some of the buttons does not operate the assigned command (like the options one), but using keyboard shortcuts it does
<enrico_> I also tried starting a xfce session instead of the regular xubuntu one (don't know what the differences should be) and the problems persist
<enrico_> i tried with update and upgrade, nothing changed
<enrico_> In the general settings (don't know what the english name is, I'm using italian version), the "windods manager" does not work
<jarnos> Why are Suspend and Hibernate items disabled in xfce4-power-manager's menu in tray? (I am using ubuntustudio)
<wlxmhls> hi, how to disable automatical blank screen in xubuntu?I set the monitor to never blank screen, but when I watch flash videos for about 10 minutes, the system still goes into dark. why?
<wlxmhls> is there any body can give me some clues
<jarnos> wlxmhls, do you have xscreensaver running?
<jarnos> wlxmhls, what does command "xscreensaver-command -v" tell in terminal?
<jarnos> wlxmhls, where did you disable automatic blanking? In power manager or in screensaver settings? Command "xset q"  tells screen power management settings in terminal.
<wlxmhls> jarnos, sorry, I just come back. xscreensaver was removed from my box. So no xscreensaver command here. I  disabled automatic blanking in power manager.
<wlxmhls> jarnos, "xset q" says : Screen Saver:prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes  timeout:  600    cycle:  600
<wlxmhls> jarnos,  maybe that is the cause?
<elfy> set the time you want in light locker settings/ check xfce power manager - then run the xset command again
<jarnos> wlxmhls, yes,  does the output change, if you change settings in the power manager?
<wlxmhls> jarnos,  the output above is after set blanking to "never" in power manager
<jarnos> wlxmhls, what if you still change the setting there to something else anf back to never?
<wlxmhls> jarnos, the output is the same
<wlxmhls> elfy, no light locker settings found
<jarnos> wlxmhls, "xset s off" helps. Alternatively change light-locker settings as advices by elfy. It does the same thing.
<wlxmhls> jarnos, I removed light-locker, too
<jarnos> wlxmhls, it is an item in settings manager.
<jarnos> wlxmhls, then just do xset s off
<wlxmhls> jarnos,  yeah. after doing "xset s off", the "xset q" outputs same?
<jarnos> wlxmhls, isn't timeout 0 then?
<wlxmhls> jarnos, sorry, I missed it. yeah, it is 0 now. thanks
<wlxmhls> jarnos, then it means taking effect now?
<jarnos> wlxmhls, yes
<jarnos> wlxmhls, never
<wlxmhls> jarnos, thank you very much
<jarnos> I run this command "sudo apt-get install gnome-screensaver && gnome-screensaver &" but now apt-get went to background and does not finnish.
<jarnos> I can't install packages anymore.
<cfhowlett> jarnos, wait, we're running gnome screensaver on xubuntu?  yuck.
<jarnos> cfhowlett, just testing
<jarnos> I tried killing the apt-get command by -SIGTERM, but it did not work. I hope package management did not break.
<elfy> jarnos: I assume it tells you it's locked? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1776502&p=10943171&viewfull=1#post10943171
<jarnos> elfy, now apt-cache install complains: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jarnos> elfy, I removed that as well. It worked. thansk
<xubuntu401> how to install windows8 fonts?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu401, mssoftcorefonts are in the xubunt-restricted-extras           metapackage
<xubuntu401> Thanks. WIll this pacakge change fonts everywhere(menus, text, web browser)?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu401, no.  go into display settings and select your font options.
<Aster_> bello ^^
<Finetundra> hello, i just installed xubuntu last night and my audio just cut out. why?
<Wollie88> Finetundra, could you be a bit more specific. Without any more details nobody is going to be able to help
<Finetundra> Wollie88, my audio just cut out, stopped working for no apperent reason
<Finetundra> *apparent
<Wollie88> Finetundra, are you sure its not muted
<Finetundra> Wollie88, it is not
<Wollie88> Finetundra, is your soundcard still being detected by xubuntu
<Finetundra> yes
<Finetundra> Wollie88, restarting doesn't seem to have helped
<Wollie88> Finetundra, is your output set to the right output on your card ?
<Finetundra> only one card Wollie88
<Wollie88> Finetundra, yes but it might have multiple outputs
<Finetundra> Wollie88, i also don't seem to be able to play any type of media
<Wollie88> Finetundra, you could try to reinstall alsa
<Wollie88> Finetundra, that might make it work again
<Finetundra> Wollie88, ok, i'll give that a shot
<vrkalak> FYI > Debian Jessie to be 'frozen' on 5th of November
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I notice in Manjaro I have a panel feature not present in Xubuntu 14.10 beta http://imgur.com/wOF21Gx
<CountryfiedLinux> Is this because I'm using a newer Xfce version or what?
<Unit193> That's actually an unmerged, WIP upstream branch.
<CountryfiedLinux> What is WIP?
<CountryfiedLinux> and what do you mean unmerged?
<deshipu> ugh, when I see the word "intelligently" used anywhere in computer context, I know that I will have a bad time
<vrkalak> howdy, y'all CountryfiedLinux
<CountryfiedLinux> hey vrkalak
<Unit193> CountryfiedLinux: Work in progress, it's not in git master yet (IIRC)
<CountryfiedLinux> deshipu, Well hide intelligently means that the panel detects maximized windows and hides until the focused window is no longer maximized/fullscreen.
<CountryfiedLinux> Unit193, So how did I get it in Manjaro?
<CountryfiedLinux> Unit193, Unstable branch which is Arch stable packages.
<deshipu> CountryfiedLinux: doesn't matter, it'sbound to grow more rules soon
<Unit193> Ah, it's been merged to master, but no released version contains it.  I'm not Manjaro, nor do I use it, but it'd appear your package is from git head?
<CountryfiedLinux> What do you mean "grow more rules"? And it certainly matters to me.
<brainwash> just take a look at http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/log/
<CountryfiedLinux> Unit193, Oh I see. Well lucky me. That must be why the feature isn't implemented fully. I have to click the minimize button on the window border for it to work, clicking the window list button just hides the panel entirely.
<Unit193> CountryfiedLinux: Right, I do remember reading some scrollback about a few issues, though I'd think the devs would like to hear feedback and bugs.
<CountryfiedLinux> Unit193, It seems I was the only person to make a bug report on that. I still haven't gotten a response of any kind regarding that.
<Finetundra> none of my programs are launching
<Finetundra> help
<holstein> Finetundra: i would just break down what can be happening.. try the guest account.. try launching with alt+f2.. test hardware if "odd" issues persist system-wide
<Finetundra> checking
<holstein> if things are "normal" with the guest account, then, you likely have issues in your users /home configs
<Finetundra> log out is also being very slow
<CountryfiedLinux> Here's what I reported 5 days ago https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11222 nothing has been done with it at all
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11222 in Panel "Hide Intelligently doesn't work properly when clicking on the window buttons in the panel." [Normal,New]
<holstein> Finetundra: try and take the issues one at a time, and dont troubleshoot many things at once.. literally igrnome the logout speed for now.. or, test the hardware if you feel maybe bad ram is causing all the issues
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: this is not that community, though, that is where i would file.. upstream if possible..
<Unit193> CountryfiedLinux: Ah, nice.
<CountryfiedLinux> I don't get it holstein I clicked report bugs and reported it. I didn't know that.
<CountryfiedLinux> holstein, How do I report it upstream?
<Unit193> CountryfiedLinux: You did.
<delt> hello
<CountryfiedLinux> It was assigned to Nick Schermer. Maybe he's been really busy lately or on vacation.
<delt> even after the 14.04.1 fix for laptop lid bug (screen stays turned off) ...settings in the power manager are still ignored.
<delt> ie. i set "when laptop lid is closed" to do nothing, and closing the lid still puts the laptop in suspend/hibernate
<Finetundra> ok, i am able to run some programs but all media is not able to play
<Finetundra> at this point i'm considering reinstalling
<brainwash> all media? please explain what you've tried exactly
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: you have reported it to xfce.. but, this is the xubuntu community.. xubuntu is just using XFCE.. you can try reporting the bug in ubuntu, but i would just follow up in that community where you reported.. i think that is the "Best".. assuming you can get attention
<holstein> Finetundra: i would just relax.. remember that a minute ago, no applications were opening at all.. is the guest account able to play any media?
<vijay> hii
<brainwash> delt: bug 1307545
<ubottu> bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307545
<Finetundra> brainwash, i cannot play videos or music from a web browser nor a media player( like rythmbox)
<holstein> Finetundra: doesnt play, or you dont get audio?
<vijay> anyone can solve my problem
<vijay> ??
<holstein> !ask | vijay
<ubottu> vijay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CountryfiedLinux> holstein, Well it seems nobody is doing anything about it, that's why I'm here.
<Finetundra> holstein, just doesn't play. i am using xchat in the gues account
<Finetundra> *guest
<CountryfiedLinux> holstein, Not being condescending, just reporting my findings.
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: ok.. you can start reporting to xubuntu specifically.. if you like
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: im not trying to be abrasive at all, either.. its just not the community that you have reported to.. which can be confusing..
<delt> brainwash: thanks
<holstein> Finetundra: what kind of files? i would play known good and supported open codec audio locally.. not mp3's and flash videos..
<vijay> i had win 7 on my c drive.I decided to replace it by xubuntu 14.04.Installation process asked me to unmount all drives.I didnt unmounted n choosed to install on c drive.But something went wrong after that.Now the file format of the whole drive had changed  to unspecified format.Then i decided to install xubuntu all fresh.
<brainwash> CountryfiedLinux: I recommend that you take a look at https://www.bountysource.com/teams/xfce
<vijay> And now want to recover my data.
<holstein> vijay: what data? windows?
<vijay> how to do it on xubuntu
<holstein> vijay: you asked the installer to wipe windows.. correct?
<vijay> no oin other drives
<vijay> yes
<xangua> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<vijay> but somethin went wrong
<vijay> i know data is safe there.but is there any tool.had 100gb of movies
<holstein> vijay: i would backup what i want before doing anything else.. its a matter of time til you lose all that data anyway
<vijay> thanx..btw
<delt> yay :D fixed!
<vijay> win had a recuva like softare\
<holstein> vijay: there are many listed above
<vijay> ok
<holstein> vijay: i just mount the drive from the live CD and make copies/backups
<CountryfiedLinux> brainwash, Is this a community thing for reporting stuff?
<holstein> bounties are typically where, when a bounty (price) is reached, something that has been promised to be address at that price gets addressed
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: ^ thats where you could report or find the bug already reported in ubuntu/xubuntu.. but, upstream is usually the best way to go.. which is what you did. they may just be busy, as you say
<Finetundra> hello, i'm back
<vijay> hey i m totally new to linux.Installed xubuntu .Can someone guide me to basics
<vijay> some ol resource
<holstein> vijay: what are you trying to do?
<brainwash> CountryfiedLinux: bountysource is linked to the Xfce bug tracker, so you can place a bounty on your own bug report and hope that it attracts someone who is able to fix it
<vijay> just exploring
<brainwash> CountryfiedLinux: you can find some examples here https://www.bountysource.com/teams/xfce/issues
<holstein> vijay: what are you used to? windows?
<vijay> i wanted to learn coding n all stuff and open source
<vijay> yes im used to win
<holstein> vijay: i say, just try and take it on like you did windows.. try just using the OS for a while and explore it.. there are lots of coding resources..
<holstein> vijay: nothing in linux is hiding from you, and its quite vast to want to learn coding n all stuff.. i say, get one task, and try and solve it.. take it slow..
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks brainwash
<brainwash> CountryfiedLinux: it's just another way to help the Xfce project :)
<vijay> thnx .I get you
<vijay> ok.parole player is giving gstream backend error!!
<holstein> vijay: on what content? have you added the codecs you are required to have to play the content?
<vijay> how can i add codecs
<holstein> vijay: for what content?
<vijay> no video is runnning
<holstein> vijay: what video?
<vijay> neither mp4 nor avi
<vijay> any format
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> vijay: those files are not allowed to be supported by xubuntu "out of the box"
<holstein> vijay: you can add codec support easily
<vijay> how can i add codec support
<vijay> command plz
<vijay> there is no restriction msg..ot hink its codecs problem
<holstein> vijay: i *know* it is.. if you havent added support for those file types. they are not open.. they are restricted
<vijay> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras libavcodec-extra
<vijay> will this command work
<holstein> vijay: if you use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ,which is a lot like a guide that you asked for before, you can see that you can add the codec.. one way to add them all is with "xubuntu-restricted-extras
<vijay> thnx
<CountryfiedLinux> Hey holstein brainwash I figured out why. I have Xfce 4.11 and Xubuntu Utopic has 4.10.
<holstein> you might have added a PPA..
<CountryfiedLinux> the about xfce is incorrect on my system
<CountryfiedLinux> nope, Manjaro here
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: this is the xubuntu channel..
<Unit193> !info xfce4-panel utopic
<Unit193> :)
<ubottu> xfce4-panel (source: xfce4-panel): panel for Xfce4 desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.11.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 542 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<CountryfiedLinux> Yes holstein but good luck with discussion in #xfce :P
<CountryfiedLinux> holstein, Which is where I first went to
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: sure. but, this wont help you either. you are not using ubuntu at all..
<holstein> CountryfiedLinux: xfce is the "Best" place to address your concern.. the bugbounty is a great suggestion
<elfy> or if not #manjaro
<dr_jkl> there....
<knome> ?
#xubuntu 2015-10-05
<uuunixxx> Hello quick question. I need to get an idea how to configure my installation a bit more to my system amd64. I want to be able to install the iso band then run a script to install the exact packages I want.
<uuunixxx> and not band
<cfhowlett> !uck | uuunixxx
<ubottu> uuunixxx: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<uuunixxx> whats the best way to install a base system. I want a Kernel, x, fglrx, and xfce-core
<tachibana> so xubuntu randomly switched back to default wallpaper and removed some of my desktop shortcuts??????????
<tachibana> fix it >: [
<cfhowlett> !mini or !core | uuunixxx,
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-core or ubuntu-mini .iso
<knome> tachibana, fix it yourself, it's open source.
<xubuntu13w> Hello, everyone.
<Luyin> hi xubuntu13w
<Luyin> well, goodbye again...
<slooblack> hello
<knome> hello
<tachibana> hi
<popeye__> Hello. I am downloading from here http://www.yiiframework.com/download/ the basic application using firefox
<popeye__> When the download ends, I click on it and
<popeye__> I don't know if it's a problem with firefox
<popeye__> what happens is that chrome jumps in
<popeye__> and opens mail.google
<popeye__> Did I malwared my way to this
<popeye__> ?
<popeye__> What could possibly cause  that clicking a downloaded file on firefox, opened chrome in mail.google.com?
<popeye__> (In chrome's window the download pretends to be completed again)
<knome> how did you install chrome?
<knome> is firefox your default browser?
<knome> do you know what you are supposed to do with the downloaded file at all?
<popeye__> firefox is my default browser
<popeye__> I installed, I think with a package downloaded from the official site
<popeye__> And the file is the code of a php programmin framework
<popeye__> g
<knome> yes, but do you know what you are supposed to do with the file?
<knome> or are you just guessing?
<knome> and/or expecting windows-style one-click install?
<popeye__> No. I am expecting fileroller to open the .tgz
<knome> rey renaming it to *.tar.gz
<knome> *try
<popeye__> I know what happened
<popeye__> OK this is simpler
<popeye__> I choose the wrong application the first time right=
<popeye__> How do I fix that
<knome> that's totally possible
<knome> right-click and select to open in other application
<knome> you can make that application the default from that dialog
<popeye__> But when I click on a tgz in the file manager it does the right thing
<knome> well if it opens in chrome when clicking in the fx downloads, then the fx settings are wrong
<knome> it has its own file handler settings
<popeye__> I erased .mozilla
<popeye__> And tried again, and asked Open with gmail?
<popeye__> and firefox asked...
<knome> maybe the fx default settings are broken then
<popeye__> Ah. I already erased all configuration. But hear this: The other day I used my usb memory on a Windows machine that time had forgotten, and when I connected it to my pc, xubuntu asked for permission to mount it. Pressed ESC!!! But since then I am paranoid
<popeye__> I gparted to zeroes everything
<popeye__> But could I have done something more interesting?
<knome> i don't understand the question...
<knome> if you want to do interesting things, put on a clown suit and jump a parajump out off a plane
<popeye__> Hahahaha. I don't like any of those ideas. I meant that I had a malicious code in a mousetrap. I don't know anything about that subject but... but... I don't know.  I wanted to have pshycothic fun with this piece of software.
<popeye__> psychopathic
<popeye__> :V
<liquidsnake> hello
<slickymaster> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<liquidsnake> how is everyone
<slickymaster> !offtopic | liquidsnake
<ubottu> liquidsnake: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<liquidsnake> ok ty
<Guest70161> I got an Edimax n150 wifi adapter (aka ew-7811un) and it works out of the box, except after i resume from a suspend (s3) state.  I've been reading countless posts about loading realtek drivers, edimax drivers, and even "fixed" drivers from other people, except most of these seem to be geared towards improving speed and connection reliability problems, and not specifically related to power management issues.  I'm hesitant t
<Guest70161> o start messing with drivers that might make future kernel updates problematic as this system I'm fixing is for a 100% linux noob friend of mine.
<Guest70161> does anyone have any experience with this problem?
<Guest70161> has anyone**
#xubuntu 2015-10-06
<jarnos> Is this the only way to get vsync work in Xfce? http://askubuntu.com/a/636752
<imthenachoman> hi guys. i just installed 14.04 on my server. it is gonna be used mostly for a samba share on the 2nd drive as storage, and to run plex and a few other media apps. i was wondering if y'all think i should go with 15.05 instead? (xubuntu of course)
<bazhang> server stick with lts
<bazhang> its five years support
<imthenachoman> bazhang: even if it is for home. i mean what kind of support WON'T I get with 15.04? i figure, worst case, even if it crashes, my data will be on a 2nd drive so i can always get back t it
<bazhang> nine months support for non lts
<bazhang> you could go for 15.04 then 15.10 and finally next lts 16.04
<bazhang> but thats a lot of upgrades for a server
<imthenachoman> bazhang: ahh. and i just found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS which is helpful
<imthenachoman> thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<Hudsonkem> depois de por o compiz, tudo parecia pegar bem, durante os teste eu reiniciei para verificar, mas, hoje quando liguei o pc, o menubar fica sumindo. alguem alguma ideia? detalhe é q se eu fizer outro aparece só q ele some ao reiniciar.
<knome> english please
<cfhowlett> !es | Hudsonkem
<ubottu> Hudsonkem: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<knome> or use a local community channel
<Hudsonkem> ops sorry, -.-
<Hudsonkem> knome i forgot the channel language kk, really sorry, let me translate it
<Hudsonkem> after install compiz, everythin works great, i tried reboot to see if its okay, so okay, but in this morning when i turn on my computer, menubar just disappeared, so, any ideas? (if i set another menubar its work but disappear on reboot)
<Hudsonkem> im using dockbarx atm, because i wont set another menubar, it will disappear too.
<Hudsonkem> is it possible to take all xfce4 pluggins to dockbarx?
<Gurkenglas> Is there a standard location I should put executables if I want them to be on the $PATH?
<knome> you can append to PATH
<genii> Gurkenglas: Conventionally, in /opt/programname/bin   or /usr/local/bin
<Gurkenglas> genii, I can't paste into usr/local/bin with the file manager? the context menu option is greyed out
<genii> Gurkenglas: Yes, it's owned by root so you have to have admin rights there first. I'd just sudo cp them there on commandline
<Gurkenglas> You'd think the file manager would place one of those shield-like admin icons in the context menu and ask confirmation or something
<drc> Gurkenglas: It's Open Source, write and submit the code.
<Gurkenglas> Can I make everything that requires sudo get sudo permissions automatically? That's a vm anyways
<knome> Gurkenglas, don't do that.
<Gurkenglas> While trying to build the haskell package ghc-mod, on the dependency ghc-paths it complains "<command line>: can't load .so/.DLL for: libtinfo.so (libtinfo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<Gurkenglas> ". So that's like a missing like-dll? What's the normal way to acquire those?
<Gurkenglas> http://pastebin.com/JYRT68PP
<drc> The best way is to use the Ubuntu Software Center and let it do the work.
<Gurkenglas> https://gyazo.com/87ae1e1a021eefff2abbad84baf748f4 I seem to have it already installed?
<drc> no
<Gurkenglas> Then why does it have that tick on it and when I click on it it says remove on the right?
<drc> I quit...too many stupid people here
<Gurkenglas> :(
<krytarik> Gurkenglas: Sorry about that.
<Gurkenglas> I don't care about the stupid, I care about the no more help!
<krytarik> Gurkenglas: Try in #ubuntu too - this is not exactly Xubuntu-specific.
<Gurkenglas> kay
#xubuntu 2015-10-07
<ain> hello
<xubuntu25w> Hi. I recently installed Xubuntu alongside win 8.1 on my laptop and I'm having a problem to connect to the internet. Broadcom Linux STS driver is loading only in live session.
<Lachezar_> Hey all. Upraded kernel to 3.19.0-31.35, and now my (Lenovo T530) laptop freezes on login screen, ALT-SYSRQ-REISUB does not help CTRL-ALT-F1 too, only a force-shutdown holding the power button does anything. I'm now booted in the previous version 3.19.0-30.34. Is this something known?
<morf> it's fun how ppl ask question you know how to answer, but disappear before you notice it ;)
<jilocasin0> afternoon all.
<jilocasin0> Anyone know how Xubuntu deals with the hidpi built in display of a recent iMac?
<xubuntu06w> People I need help. Do I need a new fresh formated partition to install xubuntu?
<morf> nah the installer can erase the disk for you
<morf> you can pick from few presets + you can setup the partitions during installation
<xubuntu06w> I have data on both current partitions
<xubuntu06w> I was just wondering if I could just install it on a used partition with my files and have them saved
<morf> well...
<morf> you can make space for a new partition from livecd
<morf> or install to existing partition
<morf> with supported filesystem i guess
<morf> but pretty much all this sucks more or less
<xubuntu06w> Well I'm just going to backup all the data and install on a empty partition
<xubuntu06w> Thanks for help
<xubuntu06w> :)
<morf> yeah
<morf> consider having disk for os and for data
<morf> e.g. separate system and data
<morf> it's much easier imho
<morf> good luck
<xubuntu06w> Yeah, you're right
<xubuntu06w> I'm just installing linux on an old pc and keeping the current system
<xubuntu06w> That was the problem
<xubuntuMichael> I see wizards here.  Thanks for writing code, so I don't have to.
<imthenachoman> hey guys. having an odd issue. fresh install of xubuntu 14.04 LTS. my machine doesn't seem to shut down. it gets stuck. screen goes black but then nothing. i've tried sudo shutdown now and the shutdown from whisper.
<mrkramps> imthenachoman, all upgrades installed?
<imthenachoman> mrkramps:
<imthenachoman> yah. i am gonna see if i can turn all the startup shutdown splash screens off
<mrkramps> imthenachoman, is this a dual boot setup?
<imthenachoman> mrkramps: no
<mrkramps> possibly acpi is not properly recognized
<mrkramps> you may try to force acpi
<imthenachoman> mrkramps: how?
<mrkramps> edit /etc/default/grub
<mrkramps> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<mrkramps> sudo update-grub
<imthenachoman> laf. i thought i had done all the updates. i guess not. its saying more upates. diong them now
<imthenachoman> mrkramps: if this doesn't work i'll try that
<imthenachoman> ty
<IMTheNachoMan> hey guys. i just installed vino on a fresh install of xubuntu 14.04. when i check session and startup i see "gnome desktop sharing server" in the list. what vnc client is that?
<mrkramps> IMTheNachoMan, actually this is vino
<mrkramps> or are you looking for a viewer?
<IMTheNachoMan> mrkramps, no, i want to set up the server
<mrkramps> ok, then it is vino
<IMTheNachoMan> oh
<IMTheNachoMan> now to find a good client
<mrkramps> try remmina
<mrkramps> it is recommended
<knome> mrkramps, yeah, you just recommended it ;)
<knome> i personally use vinagre, and x11vnc for the server part, but that might not be what you want.
<IMTheNachoMan> remmina doesn't seem to do zoom-in/out
<IMTheNachoMan> yes, vinagre is nice
<IMTheNachoMan> ty
<IMTheNachoMan> thanks guys
<Gurkenglas> Trying to autocomplete things in the terminal with tab produces badness sometimes: http://pastebin.com/r14g7JRV
<Gurkenglas> It started when I did "sudo ./configure" in the Haskell GHC package I think? Possibly a lil before or after
#xubuntu 2015-10-08
<knome> Gurkenglas, it looks like you are running out of space
<Gurkenglas> knome, what space? hard drive disc space? ram?
<knome> Gurkenglas, if you actually looked at the output, you might learn something
<knome> Gurkenglas, "cannot create file ... no space left on device"
<knome> what do you think that refers to?
<Gurkenglas> a device that does not have enough free bytes
<Gurkenglas> which could be memory or disc space
<Gurkenglas> but the way youre asking the question suggests disc space
<knome> are *files* created on ram?
<Gurkenglas> Okay, so you can't create files in ram. Got it.
<knome> you're doing other silly things in the output you are showing us as well
<knome> what exactly are you even trying to achieve?
<Gurkenglas> Building ghc
<knome> why?
<Gurkenglas> ultimately to get a Haskell IDE
<knome> is there any reason why you don't use the ghc package from the repositories?
<Gurkenglas> apt-get install ghc? That's iirc from iirc a few hours ago 7.6.3, the current version is 7.10.2
<knome> i repeat: is there any reason why you need something else than what is in the repositories?
<knome> and if you are running 14.04, your OS is a few years old too.
<knome> apparently wily has 7.8-series if that makes a difference
<Gurkenglas> I asked for a distribution that wouldn't lag in a vm and was recommended xubuntu, the latest version of it is iirc 14.04
<bazhang> 15.04
<bazhang> and 15.10 is around the corner
<knome> Gurkenglas, do you know anything about compiling packages or are you just stabbing in the dark?
<knome> *compiling software
<Gurkenglas> Are the repositories what apt-get install accesses? If so, 7.6.3 misses language features used by a project I'm helping develop in Haskell. ghc-mod wouldn't install on windows due to a dependency, so i dusted off VirtualBox. I mostly don't know anything about compiling packages, but someone on another irc channel said to compile it myself, who is since gone
<knome> that's what it looks like to me
<knome> i would suggest using a PPA instead of compiling stuff yourself if you really need an updated version
<knome> i just checked that there is a PPA with a newer version...
<Gurkenglas> PPA? Do you guess that googling would lead me to my goal here?
<knome> !ppa | Gurkenglas, but you should know this before you dive into PPAs
<ubottu> Gurkenglas, but you should know this before you dive into PPAs: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<knome> Gurkenglas, totally.
<knome> and to be exact, even the haskell site suggests the same PPA on the downloads for linux page
<knome> Gurkenglas, one more friendly advice: please even try to understand what you are doing before you do something - stop to think, stop to READ - and you'll get much farther
<PhilGEE> libpcslite1
<jujun> Hello! Can sb help me? I've just installed Xubuntu 14.04.3 LTS. Unfortunately I ticked automatic login when installing. How to change it in order to log in manually?
<jujun> newbie here
<flocculant> jujun: open a terminal and run this please   cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | pastebinit
<flocculant> then give the url you get, should be that file doing it - but things change
<jujun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12712637/
<flocculant> sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<flocculant> put a # in front of every line
<flocculant> then ctrl +x , y, enter
<jujun> like this? #autologin-guest=false
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> you can run the pastebinit command after you've finished if you want me to check
<jujun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12712661/
<flocculant> yep - should be fine then :)
<jujun> so I'm going to reboot the system now to check if it works ;)
<jujun> brb
<jujun> Everything is allright now!
<jujun> Thank you for your help ;)
<flocculant> thought it would be :)
<jujun> see you later, guys ;)
<flocculant> cya
<xubuntu40w> Hey there!  just up'ed to 15.04 and an seeing my "Desktop" settings pane freeze consistently
<xubuntu40w> anyone up to help diagnose?/
<xubuntu056> hello
<xubuntu056> i try install ia32-libs on xubuntu 14.02 but i cannot install it
<xubuntu056> very problems and errors
<xubuntu056> i working in amd64 and this librery is need for run maple 13
<flocculant> ia32-libs is not available for anything after 12.04 now
<xubuntu056> whats is the solution?
<xubuntu056> thanks for write
<flocculant> what is maple13?
<xubuntu056> is a scientific software of mathematical manipulation
<xubuntu056> this library is needed for skype  to
<flocculant> but you must be getting it from somewhere - it's not available in the repo's
<mrkramps> xubuntu056, actually there should be an install script vor Maple 2013 for 64-bit systems
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> enable the partner repos
<flocculant> looks like for skype you enable the architecture
<xubuntu056> ok
<xubuntu056> in wich version of ubuntu this library is available?
<xubuntu056> or wich flavor?
<flocculant> 12.04 Ubuntu I guess - probably Kubuntu, not sure any other flavours are supporting that now
<xubuntu056> very thanks
<xubuntu59i> i need help
<xubuntu59i> help me, please
<flocculant> !ask | xubuntu59i
<ubottu> xubuntu59i: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu59i> I can not get rid of tearing . Graphics card Nvidia 820m. Xubuntu 15.10. Probyval more , nothing helped .
<flocculant> mmm - installed the nvidia driver or using nouveau?
<flocculant> don't think you're the only one with issues with nvidia in wily
<morf> rofl
<morf> indeed
<morf> nvidia makes lot of my days
<morf> for example i can't freaking rotate my monitor
<morf> nouveau no problem
<morf> damn he leaved
<morf> i could tell him about the tearing
<xubuntu23w> hey guys, short question: in power manager settings, I can chose values for display sleep and display switch off. I tested them and cannot make out any difference between both modes. so, what is the difference then?
<qknight> hey. installing libsdl1.2-dev on xubuntu 14.04 was no problem while ubuntu 14.04 had unment dependencies
<qknight> anyone an idea why? my ubuntu 14.04 seems to be broken when using it for software development as some things just can't be installed because of unment dependencies
<qknight> but i would like to understand why as i always thought ubuntu and xubuntu is pretty much the same distribution, except the windowmanager
<flocculant> I'd double check the repos in Ubuntu then
<Pici> qknight: what sort of dependency issues?
<qknight> Pici: http://blog.lastlog.de/posts/ubuntu-14.04-apt_problems/ <- this is a posting i wrote some time back
<qknight> Pici: it is exactly what i'm talking about
<Pici> qknight: hm.. I was hoping it was python related because there is an outstanding issue out there that just came up the other day whose workaround I'm aware of.
<flocculant> Pici: that allows things to install in xubuntu but not ubuntu?
<Pici> flocculant: no, it has to do with an update that was deleted, so that different installs might see different things depending on if they had grabbed the update while it was available.
<Pici> bug 1500768 ftr
<ubottu> bug 1500768 in python3.4 (Ubuntu Trusty) "python3.4.3 SRU break requests" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500768
<flocculant> aah right - that'd be a pain
<flocculant> qknight: if it installs ok in xubuntu - and I asssume you've still got the packages in the apt cache - maybe copy everything to the ubuntu one
<flocculant> just seems rather odd if everything is equal
<Pici> agreed.
<qknight> flocculant: i didn't chekc it is the same or equal. i just supposed so
<qknight> flocculant: in both cases i installed from an iso image so it keeps me wondering why ubuntu fails and xubuntu works...
<qknight> xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso vs ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<qknight> IIRC
<flocculant> qknight: just a sec - booting our's in a vm
<flocculant> grabbed the ubuntu iso too - installing that
<flocculant> qknight: ok - so installed both ubuntu and xubuntu - (currently both are at 14.04.3) package is available in both, installing in both
<flocculant> qknight: you got any ppa's in ubuntu that might be causing a problem?
<qknight> flocculant: that is good news. so maybe it is 14.04(missing number) related
<flocculant> could be - though generally if you had 14.04 and upgraded when required you would have 14.04.3
<qknight> flocculant: you know what, i will just redownload 14.04.3 (as you did) and replace my template VM with that
<qknight> flocculant: thanks for pointing out that it works for you
<flocculant> welcome
<xubuntu76w> hey guys, quick question.. if I install the beta 2 will I be able to just apt-get update/upgrade to the final release? -_^
<flocculant> yes
<flocculant> but that's rather pointless
<flocculant> just grab the daily and it will already have the updates ...
<xubuntu76w> flocculant: what I mean is that I'm going to do a full install and I don't want to do another when the final release arrives =D
<flocculant> you can get that from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/340/builds - you can also post the results of installing it :)
<xubuntu76w> flocculant: thanks for the help :D
<flocculant> xubuntu76w: even so - all that b2 is a point milestone
<flocculant> pointless now - we're well past that
<flocculant> once you've installed - update it and yes you'll have the final
<flocculant> if you wait till midweek next week - we'll be into RC freeze
<xubuntu76w> flocculant: nice, thanks man!
<flocculant> please report though - we don't get much in the way of reports - so conseqently we don't hear about issues people have
<flocculant> it really is quite important to us :)
<xubuntu76w> will do!
<flocculant> excellent :)
<kozukumi> hello
<kozukumi> i have just installed xubuntu and i am trying to install the intel graphics driver
<kozukumi> but as i am using 15.04 beta it is saying distro not supported :(
<kozukumi> is there a way to manually install?
<flocculant> you're using which version?
<kozukumi> version of what? the intel driver?
<flocculant> xubuntu
<kozukumi> sorry 15.10
<kozukumi> i was using 15.04 but decided to give the beta a try
<flocculant> just thought I would make sure ...
<kozukumi> :)
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> if you can get the actual intel version - I'll see if I can find something
<kozukumi> thank you
<flocculant> inxi -G |pastebinit
<flocculant> (I think ... )
<flocculant> if I can't help - then at least others won't need to ask
<kozukumi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12718704/
<kozukumi> i would be so happy to get it working with the intel driver :)
<kozukumi> as i have everything working so well otherwise, it is amazing
<flocculant> kozukumi: hang on - where does it say 'distro not supported' ?
<kozukumi> flocculant, when i tried using the intel graphical installer
<flocculant> kozukumi: ok - so settings > additional drivers, what's in there?
<kozukumi> nothing, just an intel cpu microcode driver, which i have enabled
<flocculant> ok - so currently no driver available there for your card
<kozukumi> damn
<kozukumi> ok i will go back to 15.04 which should have the driver i hope?
<flocculant> and what is it like with whatever it boots with by default?
<kozukumi> it works at proper res but i dont get hw acceleration in firefox which is annoying
<flocculant> aah ok
<flocculant> kozukumi: try #ubuntu+1
<kozukumi> i want to switch away from windows you see
<flocculant> we try to do xubuntu dev in here once we're into beta's - but that channel is a dev version generic one
<kozukumi> ok thanks :)
<kozukumi> and thanks for you looking into it for me!
<flocculant> you're welcome
<kozukumi> i will install 15.04 now and pop back when i am done :)
<kozukumi> ciao!
<kozukumi> all fixed in 15.04 :)
<kozukumi> is there a simple way to make the window edges hitbox bigger for resize controls?
<knome> kozukumi, http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<kozukumi> hmm
<kozukumi> not the kind of answer i was hoping for
<knome> none of the five answers?
<mrkramps> kozukumi, you may also try a different theme for the window manager
<kozukumi> good place to look for themes?
<knome> kozukumi, maybe you need to send a patch then...
<kozukumi> knome, if I am ever able to I will :)
<mrkramps> kozukumi, best place to look for themes is the official package repository
<kozukumi> thank you
<mrkramps> kozukumi, try the package "xfwm4-themes"
<knome> some themes are preinstalled so you can try if they work better for you
<flocculant> kozukumi: this was shown to me shortly after you left http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/09/intel-graphics-installer-for-linux-adds-support-for-ubuntu-15-04 - comments there make it plain this doesn't work in 15.10 yet
<mrkramps> eventually, you can also edit the default greybird theme to increase the bottom edge of the window border
<kozukumi> thank you flocculant :)
<kozukumi> mrkramps, "eventually" as in not today? :)
<flocculant> frankly I find alt + mouse key easier than trying to grab any edge - which will cheer knome up :)
<mrkramps> "eventually" as in "if everything else fails"
<knome> hooray
<knome> kozukumi, you can do it now if you have the skills
<mrkramps> which btw. is the completely wrong meaning of this word, but well …
<kozukumi> thanks all!
#xubuntu 2015-10-09
<nova_> why did pkexec replace gksudo?
<Unit193> More "secure"
<nova_> from what I understand it's not a great replacement for gksudo as it doesn't allow you to run graphic programs by default
<Unit193> But, gksudo lets the program run rampent.
<nova_> as an example the system-config-samba package is a GUI that needs to be run as root.  I've always had to change it's menu entries to use kdesudo for KDE, gksudo, etc.  It seems that pkexec is not a drop in replacement
<nova_> isnt the point of running a program as root to let it run rampant?
<nova_> A page im reading now on askubuntu is explaining that that to use pkexec with a specific application you can create a policykit file for it, or theres a way to enable all x11 programs to run rampent with pkexec, or the other option is to install gksudo.  Which is the best option?
<nova_> I know i can just use /etc/samba/smb.conf and smbpasswd and google everything to remind myself how to share a folder...but  a simple GUI makes it easier.
<xubuntu12> hello, anybody have idea regarding this error "The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/."
<rsajdok> hi, how to switch to the core version of xubuntu? I have 15.04 version
<xubuntu50w> Hi all! I use Xubuntu 15.04 x64. Chromium runs *really* slow when the hardware acceleration is on. When it is off, Chromium is really choppy...
<xubuntu50w> Any idea what could be causing this and how to solve it?
<jilocasin0> afternoon all....
<jilocasin0> does anyone know how to get a liveDVD to boot into Xubuntu on an Intel iMac?
<ronin>  sudo gem install vimgolf
<ronin> ERROR:  Error installing vimgolf: highline requires Ruby version >= 1.9.3.
<ronin> before that I installed package ruby1.9.3
<FernandoBasso> What does ^ mean in apt-get install lamp-server^  ?
<Unit193> Means lamp-server is a task, not a package.
<FernandoBasso> Okay, I took a quick glance at man apt-get but didn't seem to find related info.
<FernandoBasso> Thanks a lot.
<Unit193> Yeah I'm not sure a good place that option is documented.  Basically it means you're doing  apt-get install $package  for each package listed in the task.  It's nice because you can then specifically select which of the alt depends you get, unlike with metapackages.
<FernandoBasso> Unit193: I am a long time arch linux user.
<FernandoBasso> I'm a little disappointed with a particular situation.
<FernandoBasso> I do apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, for instance, but I can't uninstall it completely using the same "name".
<FernandoBasso> I am running xubuntu and I don't plan to uninstall xfce, but I remember trying this some time ago.
<FernandoBasso> Now, I installed lamp-server and realized it comes with mysql, but I want mariadb...
<Unit193> Try  apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop  doesn't exactly work but sometimes may help.
<FernandoBasso> How do I uninstall everything?
<FernandoBasso> I did apt-get purge lamp-server and it wanted to uninstall even xfce components...
<FernandoBasso> So strange.
<Unit193> Best way?  Create a chroot with what you need, then simulate an xubuntu-desktop and purge all those packages from a real system.
<FernandoBasso> I see. Still, pacman is way easier in this particular respect.
<Unit193> Also, nothing in xfce depends on lamp-server, so perhaps you mean 'no longer needed' lists?
<FernandoBasso> Unit193: Perhaps. I just mentioned that by running that command I saw it wanted to also remove some xfce things.
<FernandoBasso> Unit193: Thanks for the info and help. I'll prepare dinner for my children now. See ya.
#xubuntu 2015-10-10
<xubuntu29w> I am installing xbuntu 14.04 LTS on an old Compaq presario AMD 2600+ and I get a black and white checker board a few minutes after the xbuntu screen starts
<xubuntu29w> I am installing xbuntu 14.04 LTS on an old Compaq presario AMD 2600+ and I get a black and white checker board a few minutes after the xbuntu screen starts
<xubuntu70w> Hi everybody. I just did the usual software update on my xubuntu 14.04 and now my window manager settings are all messed up. focus follows mouse and windows fade away.
<xubuntu70w> anybody else seeing anything like this? really weird. long menus automatically scroll up, text boxes scroll to the left
<xubuntu70w> and all my windows are translucent but my settings in the UI appear unchanged.
<xubuntu24w> Hi again. I got booted off and just got back. I mentioned a problem where my window manager just went screwy. I found turning off "enable display compositing" made some of the weirdness go away.
<xubuntu24w> but it's still scrolling down long lists, and focusing on mouseover, which the UI says is not turned on.
<xubuntu24w> Any ideas?
<xubuntu24w> sorry if I missed a reply from before.
<xubuntu78d> Hello
<xubuntu78d> Is there anyone?
<cfhowlett> OR you could just ask the important question, right?
<xubuntu78d> Can I to change the scroll speed (mouse wheel) in Xfce DE?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu78d, that option isn't offered in the settings menu ... pretty sure you could dig into some code to change it though.  ask #xfce
<xubuntu78d> It's a pity
<xubuntu79w> hello sir .. im trying to update m 13.10 to 14.04 but failed repositor eror is comming
<xubuntu79w> pls help
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | xubuntu79w,
<ubottu> xubuntu79w,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | xubuntu79w
<ubottu> xubuntu79w: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> heh
<xubuntu79w> i tried switchig to old.repo
<xubuntu79w> but failed
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades <--- this
<cfhowlett> xubuntu79w, time to do some reading ^^^
<bazhang> explain the fail give details
<xubuntu79w> will exeute the command and give u the output
<xubuntu79w> 404 not found
<cfhowlett> xubuntu79w, as expected.  13.10 is dead and no longer supported.  you can 1. clean install 14.04 or 2. use the eolupgrade option
<bazhang> you need to read the links given
<Luyin> xubuntu78d I'd recommend the clean install. much less trouble
<cfhowlett> +1 this ^^^
<xubuntu79w> im actually using odroid xu3
<xubuntu79w> so how should i fresh install
<cfhowlett> then you don't belong here.
<cfhowlett> eeek! distregard
<cfhowlett> sorry
<xubuntu79w> but im using xubuntu
<cfhowlett> no you just said you are not!
<bazhang> thats not meaningful
<cfhowlett> ah.  raspberry device
<bazhang> so arm
<cfhowlett> yep
<cfhowlett> !arm | xubuntu79w
<ubottu> xubuntu79w: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<xubuntu79w> arm71
<bazhang> 'using xubuntu ' is not a blanket pass for other OS
<xubuntu79w> didnt understand
<bazhang> #ubuntu-arm
<cfhowlett> xubuntu79w, lsb_release -a        in a terminal
<bazhang> ask there no t here
<xubuntu79w> odroid@odroid-1:~/Desktop$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 13.10 Release:	13.10 Codename:	saucy odroid@odroid-1:~/Desktop$
<cfhowlett> ask #ubuntu-arm    xubuntu79w
<bazhang> its eol too
<xubuntu79w> ok
<xubuntu79w> thank u
<GeekDude> Does xubuntu ship with a firewall?
<knome> iptables, yes, but by default it isn't doing anything.
<flocculant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<GeekDude> OK, I'll just grab ufw/gufw then
<don_> what is the recommended method to change the mouse cursor theme in xubuntu?  The settings UI doesn't seem retain the new cursors after a reboot.  I'm finding forum posts dating back years reporting this issue and they all seem to suggest wildly different ideas of how to fix it.
<cfhowlett> don_, ask #xfce for expert insight
<ojhajay> Hi every one
<ojhajay> greetings of the day.. & thanks for your services you are giving ...
<ojhajay> any one here explain domain configuration in 14.04
<knome> what are you referring to with "domain configuration"?
<ojhajay> i want to connect my system to existing domain network
<knome> a windows network?
<ojhajay> yes sir
<ojhajay> windows network
<knome> !samba | ojhajay
<ubottu> ojhajay: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<ojhajay> yes sir
<ojhajay> sir likewise-open not work with this?
<knome> i don't understand the question
<knome> and no need to sir me or anybody else here
<GeekDude> Great! gksu doesn't hang the compositor anymore
<ojhajay> knome .. i mean to say in other ubuntu 12.04 i used likewise-open gui module
<ojhajay> for active directory integration for windows in ubuntu
<ojhajay> that is not here ?
<ojhajay> thank everyone
<ojhajay> bye for not
<ojhajay> sorry now
<jarnos> Bug #1294600 makes me tear
<ubottu> bug 1294600 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Add support for tear-free compositing in Xfce" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294600
<jarnos> What is the preferred workaround? I see tearing especially, when I watch video by Chromium browser.
<jarnos> https://youtu.be/ZCPkOpMHB7g
<xubuntu09w> boo
<knome> ?
<xubuntu09w> Question about fan controls
<xubuntu09w> i have a pair of system fans a cpu cooler
<xubuntu09w> Do I need to set speeds from the BIOS or can I do it from the desktop?
<knome> if it's a laptop, you can likely control that from the function keys
<knome> if not, then i don't really know, but i would suppose there is some way at least - if the hardware is supported
<xubuntu09w> custom build
<xubuntu09w> is there a conclusive list of what's supported and what isn't?
<knome> nope
<xubuntu09w> damn.
<xubuntu09w> okay, next question
<xubuntu09w> Any decent temperature monitors around?
<knome> several exist, you should check which one works best for your needs
<knome> at least lm-sensors and psensor come to mind
<xubuntu09w> such as?
<xubuntu09w> lmsensors has a graphical UI?
<knome> you can search for them in the repositories via software sensor
<xubuntu09w> sorry, total noob
<xubuntu09w> how does one do that?
<knome> i encourage to actively trying to figure out yourself - reading stuff never hurts
<knome> well, launch the ubuntu software center and search for "temperature" for example
<knome> xubuntu09w, i recommend getting to know the documentation as well: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1504/C/index.html
<xubuntu09w> psensors actually looks pretty nice
<knome> there you go
<sorryname> hi
<knome> hello
<sorryname> i need
<sorryname> HELP!
<knome> well, ask the question...
<sorryname> i bought new pc
<sorryname> i7 4790 16 gig and 512 gb ssd
<sorryname> i neeed help
<knome> ask the question.
<sorryname> I cant decide
<sorryname> between ubu, xubu and kubu
<sorryname> !!
<sorryname> !!!
<knome> please do not flood
<knome> we are reading you without it as well
<drc> sorryname: DL a Live ISO of each, burn them, boot them and decide.
<sorryname> yes i tried
<sorryname> but cant decide
<knome> and, you are asking the xubuntu channel, what do you think we suggest?
<sorryname> i need a normal objective help
<knome> then you should likely ask somewhere else
<knome> or just pick one
<knome> you can even install all the desktop environments and use them as you please
<sorryname> WHAT IS DESKTOP ENVIRONMENT!!????!?!?!
<knome> sorryname, please do not shout
<knome> desktop environment is xfce (used by xubuntu), kde (used by kubuntu), unity (used by ubuntu) etc
<sorryname> GREAT!
<sorryname> but what should i pick
<knome> sorryname, i don't think we can help you if you don't listen what we say.
<drc> sorryname: Using ALL CAPS is considered very rude.
<knome> sorryname, also, we can't decide for you. what works for us might not work for you
<sorryname> okay sorry
<xubuntu37w> Hi. I'm trying to install xubuntu from usb stick on a pre EFI/UEFI computer. I only keep getting boot error. Is there a ISO image I can use that is not efi?
<drc> xubuntu37w: Any of the current Xubuntu ISO should work on both pre and post EFI/UEFI
<knome> xubuntu37w, none of the ISOs require EFI
<xubuntu37w> I am tryin the 15.10 image
<xubuntu37w> and all I see is vmlinuz.efi
<knome> 15.10 isn't released yet...
<drc> xubuntu37w: I just installed the 15.10 daily today on a pre-EFI laptop.
<xubuntu37w> It worked fine to install it on my new laptop, but my fathers old computer I get Boot Error after it tires to load the usb stick
<knome> but maybe you have done something wrong - or something has gone wrong - during the usb creation
<drc> and, like Knome said, it's not released so expect anything.
<knome> xubuntu37w, maybe the PC can't boot from USB?
<xubuntu37w> I have tried unetboot 4 times now and also usb-creator
<xubuntu37w> it can
<xubuntu37w> i ran disk-repair too, but that only installed the current grub setup on the stick so I booted up the hardisks again
<drc> xubuntu37w: check the md5 on the iso
<drc> xubuntu37w: can you boot thru the first menu (tey/install.etc)?
<xubuntu37w> a515fd7fd42e33d20fffb6f8cefe4847  wily-desktop-amd64.iso
<drc> s/tey/try/
<xubuntu37w> a515fd7fd42e33d20fffb6f8cefe4847 *wily-desktop-amd6
<xubuntu37w> yes, the md5 is the same
<drc> and it matches?
<drc> ok
<xubuntu37w> yes
<drc> can you boot thru to the first menu?
<xubuntu37w> if I run the test (from the ubuntu pages) it says the system is bios, not efi
<xubuntu37w> can it then still load the vmlinuz.efi?
<xubuntu37w> on casper
<knome> xubuntu37w, the xubuntu ISOs can totally run on non-EFI systems
<knome> xubuntu37w, does the PC support PAE?
<knome> because if not, then that's the issue.
<xubuntu37w> # lshw | grep -i pae           capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx x86-64 constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority cpufreq
<xubuntu37w> it says pae here, is it the correct pae?
<knome> likely so
<xubuntu37w> It is a :Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8300  @ 2.50GHz
<xubuntu37w> so not acient
<xubuntu37w> ancient
<xubuntu37w> trying the 15.04 image
<drc> xubuntu37w: tbh, that's a better option under the circumstances.
<xubuntu37w> ok, testing now, I'll be back if it doesn't work ;-)
<drc> Have fun
<cantinstall> no go
<cantinstall> does filesystem matter?
<cantinstall> i had lba fat32
<drc> cantinstall: I guessing you were xubuntu37w ?
<cantinstall> yes
<drc> unetbootin needs a fat 32, dd doesn't care, it re-writes eveything anyway.
<cantinstall> trying a sd card now as I don't find another stick.
<nda888> Hi everyone
<Bonn333> Hi ;)
<nda888> i got some problem about black hand screen when clicked on suppened , and can't reopen laptop
<nda888> my asus k42jv hand can't do anything , & black screen appears
<nda888> how should i do to resolve this problem, it's very annoying
<Bonn333> nda888: Have you got intel hd graphics integrated graphic card?
<Bonn333> I have this same problem on new kernel, but fixed with downgrade to older kernel version
<nda888> yes , my laptop both intel hd graphic & geforce gt 335m
<nda888> how can i do that
<Bonn333> Ubuntu version...?
<nda888> xubuntu 15.04 vivid
<Bonn333> Ohh... i have 14.04 lts so i cannot help for this :/
<nda888> what did you do to downgrade kernel in 14.04lts
<nda888> Bonn333 are u there
<Danfun64> Hello. I configured my version of xubuntu to double click to open shell scripts. How do I set it so that when I open .sh files, the terminal pops up?
<mrkramps> Danfun64, wether you assign a custom command to the shell script file type or use a custom action
<Danfun64> what was the xfce configuration tool again?
<cantinstall> HI again
<cantinstall> still no luck installing. I had a stick with 14.04 on it, and that works. I have now tried 2 sticks and sd card and no go
<cantinstall> so I think it is perhaps syslinux 6.03 problem
<drc> cantinstall: Like I said, I DL'd, burnt and installed 15.04 and the 15.10 daily today, so I really doubt that there is a problem with the 2 iso's.
#xubuntu 2015-10-11
<cantinstall> i also tried 15.04 and it doesn't work
<cantinstall> I'm seing others with syslinux issues
<drc> like I said, it did or me today, so I have no idea.
<a1fa> is no one going to fix the indicator plugin?
<cantinstall> finally!
<cantinstall> I don't know why I didn't use dd before
<cantinstall> but using dd and not the crappy unetbootin etc tools, it worked
<cantinstall> thanks for the help!
<cantinstall> 3 am, time to sleep.
<zacwalls> hey so I am running Xubuntu 14.04 right now, and I was looking at themes for xfce4. And I found one. But then I realized, I didn't know how to install themes on xfce. So a few Duckduckgo results later and I came up with this: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes So I followed each instructions exactly and found out I have no folder titled themes in my /.local/share/ dir. So, where do I go from here?
<drc> make ~/.themes and put the theme you want there.
<imthenachoman> hey guys. anyway to install xubuntu without all the bloat? like firefox or xchat and all the other stuff?
<bazhang> just an xfce core with the mini install
<bazhang> ah quit
<Unit193> !xubuntu-core
<ubottu> Xubuntu Core is a slimmed down version of Xubuntu that doesn't come with all the additional features of a full and modern desktop. To install: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-core^ » (A xubuntu-core task is also available from the !minimal ISO)
<cfhowlett> I usually give my most brilliant advice after they've left channel .,,
<bazhang> heh same
<bazhang> safer that way
<a1fa> where did the screensaver settings disappear?
<cfhowlett> xscreensaver is known to conflict with lightlocker.  in fact, it's recommended for removal
<a1fa> cfhowlett: so under power management, i select a lock
<a1fa> i dont really care about screensaver, i care about the lock
<cfhowlett> state your actual question
<a1fa> my screen does not lock on idle
<a1fa> the screen goes blank after 15 minutes...
<a1fa> sleep in 20 minutes, but there is no way to enable locking
<cfhowlett> bring this question to #ubuntu please.
<a1fa> why to ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> more eyes
<drc> More eyes
<a1fa> does your lock work?
<drc> a1fa: To make clear...you want the machine to lock on IDLE not SLEEP ?
<a1fa> both
<drc> I don't think ther's a easy way to make it sleep on idle...don't remember ever seeing that option.  Sleep is another matter
<drc> But then I never care about locking, so I may have missed something.
<a1fa> under light-locker, it says my screensaver is managed by xfce-power
<a1fa> so both xfce power manager, and light locker have the same setting
<a1fa> so i cant activate light locker when monitor goes blank?
<drc> No idea, don't use it.
<a1fa> you dont lock your screen?
<drc> nope...I don't go anywhere I don't trust whoever is around.
<drc> a1fa: You're not having problems locking when the machine goes to sleep, are you?
<a1fa> my machine does not go to sleep
<a1fa> my guess is, that works fine
<drc> Then why "<drc> a1fa: To make clear...you want the machine to lock on IDLE not SLEEP ?
<drc> <a1fa> both"
<drc> Well, you might test it, just to make sure the process works, then worry about "idle"
<a1fa> drc: do you use the indicator plugin?
<drc> yes
<a1fa> click about computer, tell me if it works
<drc> I have no "About Computer" in my indicator plugin
<drc> You mean "About"?
<drc> Yes it works.
<a1fa> does the logout work?
<a1fa> and lock within indicator plugin
<drc> We must have two different Indicator Plugins.
<flocculant> a1fa: you know that different people use different versions of xubuntu - with different defaults - what do you use?
<a1fa> this didnt work on 15.04, and 15.10
<flocculant> ok - so you reported it as a bug or can link to the one you me too'd I assume
<drc> a1fa: I'm going to go out on a limb here and say: 1) Something's wrong with your setup...re-install, 2) You are trying to do something it's not designed to do...forget it, or 3) report it a a bug.
<flocculant> ftr - locking screen works fine in the 4 or 5 wily's I've installed/had installed on hardware and in vm's that I've tested for weeks
<drc> flocculant: on just idle, not sleep?
<flocculant> idle
<a1fa> odd, i wiped my .config/xfce4
<a1fa> and problem persisted
<a1fa> got a bug report opened
<drc> a1fa: Does that mean that you opened a new bug report or there already was one?
<flocculant> just set to lock sleep at one minute in Display tab of Power, and auto lock session when screensaver is activated
<flocculant> wandered off - came back, locked
<flocculant> crisis averted
<flocculant> found bottle opener ...
<flocculant> a1fa: just a comment here - there actually isn't a screensaver as such - so wording in the power manager could do with changing perhaps
<drc> OK, let's define things here:  1) Sleep and 2) Idle...just to make sure we're talking about the same things.  Go ahead.
<flocculant> <a1fa> sleep in 20 minutes, but there is no way to enable locking - yes there is, Security tab - set Auto lock session to when screensaver is activated
<a1fa> ok waking up monitor from sleep asked for password
<flocculant> right - so it locked
<a1fa> yes
<flocculant> a1fa: as far as reporting things and hoping to get them fixed, if you see it in the released version (especially if it's only supported for 9 months) check and see if the same thing is there in the dev version - as early as possible - then report it - when you do make sure you tag the LP bug xubuntu-exp
<flocculant> people actually use that tag
<a1fa> i'm on 15.10 at the moment, and i've had issues with indicator plugin since 14.10 (i think)
<flocculant> and you reported things ?
<a1fa> yes
<flocculant> link?
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-indicator-plugin/+bug/1484214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1484214 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "Logout button not working in xfce4-indicator-plugin" [Undecided,New]
<flocculant> a1fa: I don't recognise those options at all
<a1fa> which version are you on?
<flocculant> 15.10
<a1fa> on the far right, do you have the wheel looking icon?
<flocculant> I'm always on the dev version
<a1fa> indicator-session under indicator-plugin
<flocculant> let me boot the daily vm
<a1fa> k
<a1fa> one more annoyance, mouse wheel can scroll out of focus windows
<flocculant> never seen that
<a1fa> it took me a while to find the setting to disable focus on mouse wheel
<drc> a1fa: Window Manager Tweaks->Workspaces-> use mouse... ?
<a1fa> "Raise Windows when any mouse button is pressed"
<a1fa> and one more annoyance under Panel Settings > Window Buttons
<a1fa> siwtch windows using mouse wheel
<drc> OK, I'm out
<flocculant> a1fa: http://i.imgur.com/IRXTMkk.png
<a1fa> flocculant: can you bring xfce into focus
<a1fa> click on the furthest right icon, the session icon, and see if there is "About this Computer"
<flocculant> on the left Xubuntu, on the right Ubuntu - Xubuntu doesn't have the gear icon and has none of the things you've listed in that bug report
<a1fa> let me take a screenshot
<a1fa> should i remove my xfce4 config first
<a1fa> so its, apples to apples?
<flocculant> a1fa: so you've installed Ubuntu then added xfce?
<a1fa> Xubuntu, then added Unity
<a1fa> actually, sorry you are correct
<a1fa> i installed Ubuntu, then added xubuntu-desktop
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> well I would either remove all the ubuntu packages and see where you are
<flocculant> though - probably quickest to reinstall with an up to date 15.10 daily after backing things up
<a1fa> can you take another screenshot, but expose the top of xfce
<a1fa> let me also take a screenshot
<flocculant> we have enough on our plate trying to support xubuntu - without trying to support ubuntu with xubuntu added :)
<flocculant> http://i.imgur.com/DXrT8eE.png
<a1fa> here is my screenshot
<a1fa> http://i.imgur.com/W1t61Xx.png
<a1fa> ignore plank
<flocculant> a1fa: right - so you have stuff there from ubuntu :)
<a1fa> flocculant: ok
<a1fa> the only reason why i like it, is for the sound panel
<a1fa> http://i.imgur.com/VrEZGeO.png
<a1fa> this is how it usually looks
<flocculant> a1fa: can you add that info to the bug report so people know you're talking about ubuntu bits rather than xfce ones - thanks
<a1fa> no problem
<flocculant> thanks :)
<a1fa> One mistery is solved
<a1fa> I thought this was the default Xubuntu "session", and it was driving me nutts why no one else experienced it
<a1fa> i guess new question is, why is my default "xfce4" sceleton config different than one that comes with normal Xubuntu install
<flocculant> a1fa: well it's not a normal Xubuntu install is it :)
<knome> the xfce4 session is supposed to be different from the xubuntu session
<flocculant> my bad - didn't read that properly
<a1fa> flocculant: so i got another one for you..
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/1484212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1484212 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "Keyboard not working in Remmina after idle. " [Undecided,New]
<flocculant> a1fa: ok - can you confirm that with a real Xubuntu install - if you do that then I will see if I can confirm it
<a1fa> k
<flocculant> actually not going to be able to confirm that bug - not got anything to confirm it with
<a1fa> flocculant: is there a keyboard shortcut to show desktop
<a1fa> ctrl+alt+d
<a1fa> nice
<a1fa> i made a plank thing to show desktop
<a1fa> xdotool key --delay 100 ctrl+alt+d
<a1fa> (reinstall time)
<Hudsonkem> wrong resolution of plymounths// any idea
<xubuntu97w> help to install xubuntu
<morf> that was good one
<a1fa> halp!
<a1fa> anyone using docker?
<a1fa> err plank
<vista__> Hello, I am having a really severe problem with my WiFi connection ever since I upgraded
<vista__> to 15.04
<vista__> basically, if I downloading anything large (say, a 1GB test file), my WiFi connection fails about halfway into it (it has failed at ~380 and 670MB, to say the extremities)
<vista__> failing meaning my computer just forgets about the existence of my AP
<vista__> I can connect to another AP just fine
<vista__> but to see my own AP again, I have to restart my computer
<vista__> even using the hardware on-off WiFi switch did not help.
<vista__> dmesg says 'disassociation reason 7' - unexpected layer 3 frame
<mrkramps> driver issue
<vista__> I am using a ThinkPad T420 with an Intel 6205 card
<vista__> I did not have this problem on 14.10 or 14.05
<vista__> Is it possible to roll back on this specific driver?
<mrkramps> yes, but as you have to ask IF it is possible i doubt you get it done
<vista__> I see
<vista__> This problem is quite peculiar, though. For example, I was able to download some software off of VmWare's site no problem. However, when the actual software wanted to update itself, it consistently always failed.
<vista__> wgetting something works, but doing the same from inside a Windows VM always gets the connection killed about halfway.
<vista__> Connection got killed again, bit of a timeout.
<knome> wait, is this problem occurring only inside a vm?
<vista__> Oh, I am running Windows inside a VM.
<vista__> No, this occurs on the host.
<knome> the last lines made it sound like it happened in a vm only
<vista__> well yeah, that's what I was saying. This problem only occurs during one, single download.
<vista__> Downloading a bigger torrent (e.g. a pack of legal-to-distribute distros), e.g. lots of small, short connections cause no issue
<vista__> I have found a (so far) 7/7 times reproducible way of getting my connection killed
<vista__> Perhaps if I did some logging, someone could look into what could be causing the problem?
<knome> if it's a driver issue, then the likelihood of somebody looking at it are smallish
<knome> because then it means that person needs to have the same device as you
<knome> that said, it never hurts to file a bug
<vista__> Well, after reading a bit about it
<vista__> It seems that other people have this problem as well
<vista__> and they have been able to fix it by disabling 802.11n
#xubuntu 2016-10-10
<gr0glex> Not sure if this OT but I just wanted to say, I used Xubuntu 4/5 years ago and I must say I'm blown away but how mature and excellent the distro has come.
<check-mate> is thunar crached and slow refresh problems, an issue with gvfs, I seem to recall a problem with this in the past?
<check--mate> FIFO completed successfully
<check--mate> ok soo slow thunar, was the fix to remove gvfs-backends, or a change in the /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/ or /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors/ confs??
<check--mate> any-one look at this??
<check--mate> any-whomans in the room??
<check--mate> are-ya a-bunch of-lurken bots
<check--mate> can I ask a question??? in here??
<check--mate> is this the right place to ask about xubuntu???
<check--mate> !
<check--mate> ! 16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<check--mate> ! lurkers
<krytarik> !patience | check--mate
<ubottu> check--mate: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<check--mate> tnks >> <krytarik>
<xubuntu50w> hi
<xubuntu50w> is anyone?
<benevolent> hihi
<benevolent> just did a fresh install of xubuntu 14.04 on an Intel NUC
<benevolent> and all my fonts are scaled up to hugeness
<benevolent> DPI is set to 96
<benevolent> anyone know how to fix this? using a vertical monitor and i3-wm
<benevolent> it only happens if my monitor is set to vertical
<benevolent> eh i think i found a workaround
<tahr8471> hello guys what distro is better AntiX or Lite?
<martinrame> Hi, is there a way to replace the standard login screen that is shown after suspend?, I've installed "slim" and did dpkg-reconfigure slim but I'm still getting lightdm.
#xubuntu 2016-10-11
<phenom> Does anyone have any idea why "Software Updater" does NOT show updates that both synaptic and sudo apt-get update display? I've never noticed this behavior.
<phenom> I'm opy/pasting a few places, sorry for that.
<elektrofonic> Hi, stuck in login loop, xubuntu version 16, i had this problem ONCE before, and i did it to myself again
<elektrofonic> i changed my user folder's name and i had issues so i figured i could change it back to fix some of the issues i was experiencing, but now im still suck in login loop
<elektrofonic> can anyone help me please
<elektrofonic> i am using another users account on my computer
<elektrofonic> apparently you can log in with other users but not my main one
<elektrofonic> can anyone help?
<elektrofonic> anyone?
<quantibility> ah
 * quantibility was elektrofonix
<quantibility> oops
<quantibility> now i don't have the same issue when i boot up and some other issues i believe were fixed
<quantibility> thank you guys so much
<quantibility> another learned issue that i can fix
<quantibility> if i can remember how lol
<pandadog> hi everyone!
<arvind> xubuntu was a pleasure to install, quick and out of the box read without much bloat. Great work!
<xubuntu80w> Hi there, any one please help me for boots Xubuntu 16.04.01 from usb but it failed to load ldlinux.c32! thx
<sponge> Hello
<sponge> Is there a way that mimics HUD's ability for looking for commands, but in xubuntu. For example, I'm using libreoffice and there are a lot of items (commands) in each menu. With HUD, you can search inside the menus for the command you're looking for. Is there something equivalent for xubuntu?
 * pavlushka 's thoughts are not positive on that. On HUD's equivalence ^^
<GridCube> sponge: http://www.webupd8.org/2016/06/how-to-get-unity-like-hud-searchable.html
<xubuntu73i> hello!
<xubuntu73i> no one here?
<joedoe47> xubuntu73i, yeah this place is alive.
#xubuntu 2016-10-12
<budd> I am brand new to linux... is this the right channel or do I need to go elswhere? Pretty new to chat too.  Thanks
<budd> I just installed xubuntu and now I have no sound
<budd> it is not muted
<budd> ok reckon wrong spot
<phenom> Continuing on a previous concern; would anyone have any idea why "Software Updater" would omit updates that both synaptic and apt-get display?
<phenom> When I apt-get, I see 9 updates that are not available to Software Updater.
<phenom> I see the following updates: The following packages will be upgraded:
<phenom>   init init-system-helpers libnm-glib-vpn1 libnm-glib4 libnm-util2 libnm0
<phenom>   network-manager xserver-common xserver-xorg-core
<xubuntu45i> h
<nuxil> hello.
<nuxil> any editors that you guys reccomend?
<nuxil> something along notepad++
<nuxil> but for xubuntu
<nuxil> i know of kate and gedit. but i dont want alot of kde and gnome crap on my pc
<nuxil> oh.. there is a editor called mousepad.. how stupid isnt that.. its so obviouse that its a editor by its name :p
<akxwi-dave> lol.. quite a good little text editor as well
<nuxil> it seems ok.  i dont need anything fance
<nuxil> i would reccomend a name change tho :p
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem, when i connect my usb stick ntfs formatted i cannot write files on it, the message is "read only". howto fix?
<bazhang> MoL0ToV, does it work on other pc
<MoL0ToV> i have no one to try
<bazhang> I have only seen that on a non cleanly removed stick, or one that is near dead
<bazhang> why would you have ntfs on a usb stick
<MoL0ToV> to write files bigger than 4GB and read on windows
<MoL0ToV> i just formatted using mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sdb1
<bazhang> does it work with windows computeres then
<MoL0ToV> i resolved mounting the usb key on another ubuntu 14.04 x86 pc
<MoL0ToV> now works also on x86_64 ubuntu 16.04
<MoL0ToV> mistery
<bazhang> then you are good to go
<MoL0ToV> creating a directory on usb key works but if i cut and paste some files don't work sayn "read only"
<MoL0ToV> i try to reboot
<MoL0ToV> a reboot solved the problem
<MoL0ToV> thx
<bazhang> ok
<splashing> best
<splashing> ever
<SlabDabs> Sweet, I figured there would be a Xubuntu specific channel
<pavlushka> SlabDabs: \o/
<SlabDabs> Hey
<General> hi
<Guest76547> i would like to ask you for help with new instalation of xubungu 16.4
<Guest76547> my sound card is not working
<Guest76547> are there any drivers available?
<Guest76547> hi sjoshi
<sjoshi> Guest76547: Hello
<Guest76547> i need help with sound driver. do you think you can help me, please?
<sjoshi> Guest76547: I suggest asking in this channel itself, you will get help from the community. I will surely try to help
<sjoshi> will also*
<Guest76547> i updated yesterday xubuntu to 16.4 on my Asus Eee "rocket" machine and finally, sound doesnt work
<Guest76547> i am searching any drivers, but up to now without any success
<krytarik> Guest76547: Try in #ubuntu as well on that, btw.
<SlabDabs> Guest76547: Hmmm not totally sure, have you looked up people with issues on similar devices?
<SlabDabs> not sure if the last reply here will help or apply https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182364
#xubuntu 2016-10-13
<hawkings> https://www.amazon.com/Holocaust-Hoax-Exposed-Victor-Thorn/dp/1467506389
<cfhowlett> !ops | hawkings ban requested
<ubottu> hawkings ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bazhang, elky, Flannel, genii, ikonia, knome, krytarik, mneptok, Myrtti, Pici, pleia2, Unit193.
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<AIvaroMolina> My Password Is ALVAR0 MOLIN4
<Wh1t3Pr0xy> How do I join the team and help improve Xubuntu?
<Wh1t3Pr0xy> It's possible?
<melt> looks like a big day gentlemen!
<melt> https://xubuntu.org/release/16-10/
<nuxil> hi
<nuxil> are there python bindings for the gui that xfce uses ?
<nuxil> will wxwidgets work well?
<nuxil> #join #xfce
<astraljava> How worried should I be of the following warnings?
<astraljava> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-43-generic
<astraljava> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1.bin for module i915_bpo
<astraljava> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/skl_guc_ver6.bin for module i915_bpo
<nuxil> what is that firmware for ?
<nuxil> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/intel-linux-graphics-firmwares
<AppAraat> hello, I tried installing Xubuntu minimal desktop in the software selection during Ubuntu 16.04 minimal install but that failed. So then I installed bare system with only CLI and then did "apt install xfce4". That installed XFCE but I couldn't start it with "startx" unless I did it with sudo privs.
<AppAraat> I then tried this method - http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/246508/x-server-only-starts-as-root - but that resulted in Xorg timing out.
<AppAraat> this is the xfce4 installation - http://apaste.info/9rQ6c
<AppAraat> and this is after installation of xfce4 - http://apaste.info/LHS5L (before I made / edited /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config)
<AppAraat> is this a known issue?
<astraljava> nuxil: Thanks! It seems that those are for Sky Lake processors, and that the firmware package is outdated. I'm a little puzzled by the `lshw` output, but it may be that I don't necessarily have a Sky Lake CPU. Not sure though, as the Bridge part does mention it. *shrug*
<MrRobot7> what Python version is default in 16.10 ?
<nuxil> how do i get samba working? service smbd start only gives me error
<nuxil> http://pastebin.com/iNDZaEU8
<DigitalReaper> trying to use the password for the main account via rdp always fails, anyone have any ideas?
<DigitalReaper> log in as main user always fails, log in as secondary user works but any attempt to use the main users password (e.g. to change settings) fails. it works when logged in locally
<nuxil> guys.. pls help me with samba
<nuxil> http://pastebin.com/VBkeqaxR
<nuxil> whats going on?
<r00tobo> who is still using samba XD
<r00tobo> nuxil, what do you want to do with samba?
<nuxil> i found a bug that still presists in samba
<nuxil> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=559712
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 559712 in Configuration "not all Samba share boolean parameter values get auto-discovered" [Low,Closed: wontfix]
<nuxil> r00tobo, i need to setup my dvd on the linux as a samba share with guest access
<r00tobo> nuxil, If I were you, I would use FTP specially if its on a local network not public
<nuxil> hell no
<r00tobo> and grab anything I need..or I can use nfs share
<nuxil> i dont want ftp
<r00tobo> I didn't use samba since forever XD
<nuxil> its a pain
<nuxil> i have no problems with mountinh/reading windows shares.. problem is creating them on linux :\
<r00tobo> what are you referring to? ftp or samba ?
<r00tobo> that its a pain XD
<nuxil> samba ofc :p
<r00tobo> yea, samba is natively works great on windows, I would use freenas / nas4free as a samba share around the house...and if I want to cp something from one of my machine I would use ftp to cp it to the NAS
<nuxil> as i said. just noticed a bug thats over 6 years old :p
<nuxil> it got the tag
<nuxil> Status: 	CLOSED WONTFIX
<nuxil> lol
<r00tobo> looooool!
<r00tobo> 6 yrs old!!! holy...!
<nuxil> oh well.. back to digging around more..
<nuxil> i want this to work.. i feel. ftp is so 90's :p
<nuxil> it gets the job done tho.
<r00tobo> yep, it gets the job done ofc, that's what I want XD
<r00tobo> and if you are using it locally, with your home network, you are fine
<nuxil> yea. but since the other pc's are win. i'll try go for samba 1st since its well integrated into the system
 * nuxil needs more coffee
<xubuntu78w> help I cannot install teamviewer on xubuntu 16.10
<bekks> Why not?
* Unit193 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 16.10 is out! https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-10-release/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<Guest37094> Hi, upgrading Xubuntu to 16.10 just lead to being stuck at "Booting from Hard Disk ...". I am trying to work this out. May one try to help?
<xubuntu88i> hello
<xubuntu88i> im from brazil
<knome> Jerem1234, have you searched the web to see if other people have had similar problems?
<Jerem1234> Yes, actually I've done a similar repair before (grub repair). This time I am a bit unsure, since the upgrade not only borked the booting but also other partitions as far as I can see.
<Jerem1234> (Chromebook dual-booting Chrome OS and Xubuntu since 13.10. Just this upgrade seems to have decided to mess up the booting.)
<r00tobo> actually I don't recommend upgrading directly from a release to another...I prefer a fresh install...or just stick with an LTS base
<r00tobo> I always stick with LTS
<AaronRaimist[m]> I am upgrading from Xubuntu 16.04 to 16.10 and when I click the upgrade button it shows a window called "Release Notes". This window correctly identifies that I am upgrading to 16.10 in the header but the body talks about 16.04 and has a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes instead of Yakkety Yak.
<Jerem1234> Ok, I solved it. Thanks anyway. The usual route with `grub-install` didn't work as it reported "Embedding isn't possible", but `dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc` did the trick. (One may still note that other unrelated partitions seem to have been manipulated by the upgrade and it looks like it tried to install EFI though this device only uses legacy-bootin
<Jerem1234> g through SeaBios.)
<Unit193> AaronRaimist[m]: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement.html there it is.  Hah, nice find there, amusing for sure. :D
<Jerem1234> r00tobo, yes, I plan to go that route in the future. I am still a bit unsure on how to go on about that.
<Jerem1234> (Not the LTS, but fresh install.)
<r00tobo> well, it's a pain...specially if you are dealing with the non-LTS base..every 9 months a new release comes out...
<Unit193> Jerem1234: Some people find one way to work better for them, others the other way.  I haven't re-installed since 11.04, a beta to be exact.
<Jerem1234> Unit193, yes, it worked well since 13.10 and actually it is a bit more tricky to do on a Chromebook.
<Unit193> Mmmm, chromebooks.  Fun times.
#xubuntu 2016-10-14
<nicolaEdison> Hello everyone. I was wondering if there was someone here I could talk to about joining the community.
<knome> why not start talking...? :)
<nicolaEdison> Ah. Well I was wondering more about the dev/packaging/bugfix realm, and the website seems to suggest that I should meet people in the group and they could help me figure out a good place to start.
<nicolaEdison> (The website was a bit confusing)
<knome> you probably want to join #xubuntu-devel in that case :)
<nicolaEdison> Ah, thanks knome.
<nicolaEdison> So, do a lot of people come here asking about *NIX problems?
<knome> a steady flow (though we have #xubuntu-offtopic for the general chatter -- see, it's ALL very confusing :P)
<h8flash> Hi! Is it possible to get the latest flash (23 beta) working so it can play pogo.com games?
<Unit193> AaronRaimist[m]: That should be fixed btw.
<micah848> hej there
<micah848> did everyone upgraded to 16.10 already?
<nuxil> each time i put in a dvd movie, parole autostarts. how do i turn that off?
<KingsQuest> is there a dock you can use with the latest xubuntu ?
<rajivmars> I have just installed xubuntu 16.04. what i am seen after installation is that the plumouth splash screen is not showing up during boot. During boot only blank screen splashes. How to get the plymouth splash screen showing during boot?
<rajivmars> is anyone there?
<phenom> Has anyone noticed problems with chromium-browser, potentially others causing runaway processes and crashing the system on 16.04?
<phenom> If I leave chromium or vivaldi running with tabs open, it eats all memory and I can't restart the process, if I can even kill it without it freezing the system entirely. Appears there is a vicious memory leak somewhere.
<rajivmars>  have just installed xubuntu 16.04. what i am seen after installation is that the plumouth splash screen is not showing up during boot. During boot only blank screen splashes. How to get the plymouth splash screen?
<AIvaroMolina> AlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEXZ AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ES
<AIvaroMolina> AlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEXZ AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ES
<AIvaroMolina> AlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEXZ AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ES
<AIvaroMolina> AlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEXZ AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ES
<AIvaroMolina> AlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEXZ AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ES
<AIvaroMolina> AlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEXZ AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ES
<AIvaroMolina> AlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEXZ AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ES
<AIvaroMolina> AlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEXZ AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ES
<AIvaroMolina> AlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEX Z AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ESAlvaroMolina IT'S TRUSH AND LOVES ALEXZ AND UAWIKI IN #WIKIPEDIA-ES
<sorinello_> what the ...
<sorinello_> ethernal september
<AppAraat> I wish. IRC usage has been declining in favor of stuff like Slack and Discord(??)
<Rounin> So... Why don't I get 16.10, even when running update-manager -d and do-release-upgrade -d
<XfceUser> hello.
<xubuntu35d> hello!
<akxwi-dave> hi
<xubuntu35d> i am trying to install DNI Electronico Ubuntu 15.04 but i dont know which version of the paquet
<xubuntu35d> it is ubuntu?
<xubuntu35d> DNI Electronico Ubuntu 15.04 work in xubuntu
<xubuntu35d> ?
<akxwi-dave> You may be best looking here..  http://chapuboot.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/dni-electronico-ubuntu-1504.html
<akxwi-dave> if it works on standard ubuntu, it probably will work on Xubuntu..
<xubuntu35d>  Descargamos el Software para Ubuntu 14.04 versión 32 o 64 bits de la página del DNIe En mi caso he descargado la versión 1.2.2 para 64 bits.  MD5:  c3c03ac83f7c86155d9c59ac774ab3b2       libpkcs11-dnie_1.2.2_Ubuntu_14.04_14.10_64bits.deb
<xubuntu35d> there is a lot of versions of ubintu
<xubuntu35d> ubuntu
<xubuntu35d> i dont know which i use
<akxwi-dave> which version xubuntu do you have installed
<xubuntu35d> where can look it??
<xubuntu35d> sorry!!
<xubuntu35d> i new
<akxwi-dave> type  uuname –a      in the terminal
<akxwi-dave> uname –a
<akxwi-dave> sorry
<akxwi-dave> do you see x86_64 in there
<xubuntu35d> i am installing something
<akxwi-dave>  if you do you need the 64bit version...  if not you need the 32bit
<xubuntu35d> i dont have sudo apt install uucp
<xubuntu35d> uuname –a
<akxwi-dave> uname -a
<akxwi-dave> only the u
<xubuntu35d>  i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<xubuntu35d> could be this?
<xubuntu35d> Linux mari0-IMEDIA-5225 4.4.0-41-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 27 17:30:08 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<xubuntu35d> i have fron here
<xubuntu35d> https://www.dnielectronico.es/PortalDNIe/PRF1_Cons02.action?pag=REF_1112
<xubuntu35d> i have to choose one distribution
<xubuntu35d> hepl
<tmsbrg> xubuntu35d, looks like specific Linux versions made by Direction General de la Policia? I don't know why you need those, but I'd direct questions to them. We only really know regular Xubuntu, from https://xubuntu.org/
<tmsbrg> also if you want to talk to some Spanish people about Ubuntu you can probably do that at #ubuntu-es
<AppAraat> what is the recommended method of installing a xubuntu minimal desktop on an ubuntu minimal install?
<xubuntu30d> i am tryimg to install DNI Electronicobut i dont know which kind of version of xubunto I have and I have to choose one fron this web pag https://www.dnielectronico.es/PortalDNIe/PRF1_Cons02.action?pag=REF_1112
<akxwi-dave> AppAraat:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-core^       (make sure you add the ^ )
<akxwi-dave> as per https://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<AppAraat> ah I see, thanks. I'm going to try this.
<akxwi-dave> good luck.. :-)
<AppAraat> thanks, during the minimal install Software selection I ticked "Xubuntu minimal desktop" and it failed to install, so then I tried to `apt install xfce4` but that didn't go flawless either. So now I'm going to try this.
<akxwi-dave> try    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<AppAraat> wouldn't that also install all of the apps and whatnot though?
<AppAraat> I just want the slimmed down version of Xubuntu without the apps.
<akxwi-dave> thats true, but if the core version isn't working, it maybe easier just to uninstall the one you don't want..  :-)
<AppAraat> ah yes for sure, luckily I'm just trying it on a VM (snapshots rule!) :p
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<xubuntu50i> lk
<AppAraat> akxwi-dave: it appears that it worked! Thanks so much!
<akxwi-dave> any time
<KingsQuest> hello all
<KingsQuest> i am using xubuntu 16.10
<KingsQuest> i cannot browser our internal network
<KingsQuest> through thunar
<KingsQuest> to try and remedy this i made my /etc/hosts to the following.  127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain localhost
<KingsQuest> 192.168.1.150	ASUS
<KingsQuest> it now says timeout reached and doesn't show our internal network.  i assume its the internal ip address.  of 1.150
<wawa> KingsQuest, why you use 16.10? why not stable 16.04?
<wawa> oh wait is 16.10 already out?
<KingsQuest> yes its a distribution release
<KingsQuest> just not LTS
<KingsQuest> for some reason i am unable to browse network shares
<wawa> KingsQuest, did you try gigolo?
<KingsQuest> my google doesn't show very many 2016 for anything.  isn't that peculiar for something that has to rely on correctness ?
<KingsQuest> i have not tried gigolo
<xubuntu34w> hello!
<xubuntu34w> i just installed compiz on xubuntu 16.04, i did the compiz --replece command, but with the compiz the window manager is Adwaita, how can i put the Greybird?i installed the gnome-tweak-tool and while i choose the greybird still have the Adwaita as window manager...how to solve this?
<xubuntu34w> thanks in advance!
<xubuntu34w> can someone tell the step to fix!!!
<redblade> hi, was thinking of installing fresh xubuntu 16.10 this weekend, but was wondering about the thunar fixes
<redblade> it says there are patches applied, but not fixes
<redblade> i dont know exactly what that means
<redblade> currently using dolphin4
<akxwi-dave> the patches solve alot of the problems.. but not in all cases..
<redblade> so renaming and deleting does still occasionally crash?
<akxwi-dave> if you have any thunar problems that can't be dealt with you may want to look at a different file manger..  howver for myself thunar han
<akxwi-dave> hasn't had any of the probs
<akxwi-dave> for some yes
<akxwi-dave> but a lot a
<akxwi-dave> rarer now
<redblade> ok
<redblade> thank you
<akxwi-dave> like i said that bug has never affected me on vm's or hardware
<redblade> also, do things go wrong with xubuntu "upgrades", that i should do a fresh install?
<redblade> i never do "upgrades" with windows, they always turn into disasters, and with linux, i always did fresh installs
<redblade> was a slackware person for years, then went to mint xfce, then realized there was no point in mint xfce and started with xubuntu when 16.04.1 came out
<redblade> and you usually do fresh installs with slackware, which rarely has version upgrades
<redblade> but has anyone here had success/updates with the "upgrading" process from 16.04.1 to 16.10?
<redblade> s/updates/failure
<akxwi-dave> for me personally.. I've only ever had on failure. However that was on a test rig, that had been used for QA testing... I hve done many that have been fine..
<akxwi-dave> This laptop I'm on at moment started with 14.04 and havs been upgraded thru each of the release.. with np probs
<akxwi-dave> i would say back up stuff 1st before any upgrade....
<V7> Do you know how to change nvidia resolution to the correct one if there is no correct one
<AppAraat> anyone knows how to install Kwin on Xubuntu properly? It didn't quite work as expected. When I go to tty1 or tty2 and do `kwin --replace` it says "kwin: FATAL ERROR while trying to open display" - install log if anyone's interested: http://ix.io/1wai
<genii> Try it from within an X terminal instead
<Unit193> Alt+F2, kwin --replace
<genii> or that
<AppAraat> Unit193: that resulted in that error, however running it in the terminal did turn kwin on, but it doesn't run very smoothly lol - http://ix.io/1wau
<knome> well, kwin isn't the lightest out there
<AppAraat> also not the least segfaulty :p
<Unit193> AppAraat: Are you seeing that wonderfully wild screen flickering?
<AppAraat> yep, then the windows get the kwin decorations, but I can't get window manager settings to appear when launched from the xfce menu.
<AppAraat> so I guess I'll have to muck around in the CLI, or just accept the fact that kwin in Ubuntu repos is not the latest and see if I can install xfce-core on KDE Neon without too much borking.
#xubuntu 2016-10-15
<KingsQuest> can anyone browse their internal network ?
<KingsQuest> on xubuntu ?  i have WD lan storage
<mrkramps> works fine here
<qfixer> ok, I went into another account i created to change my home directory name, im pretty sure it takes a while to change user setting but exactly how long should this process take?
<qfixer> change my home directory name in another account.. cause i was having issues with ownership..
<qfixer> ?? am I good and should just wait or is it stuck if its been at it for little over 40 mins now?
<xubuntu92w> Does anyone know how to restore/reinstall trackpad drivers? And/or where the config files are located?      I installed an emulator (PCSXR) which crashed on its first boot. Ever since then the trackpad on my laptop hasn't worked. The buttons work, but not the pad.
<Castor_Troy> HI, I need help installing xubuntu from usb
<Castor_Troy> i used tuxboot to load the iso image into usb, but its not booting.
<Castor_Troy> I am trying to install qtox on Xubuntu 16.10, but getting dependency errors. I dont know how to fix them. could somebody help?
<Castor_Troy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23327533/
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<sorinello> Hello. I have a vm running Xubuntu-core 16.04 which I want to upgrade to 16.10. I am using Software Updated (orange icon), it detects the upgrade, I click on upgrade, and then it crashes. Where can I check the logs to see why it crashes ?
<sorinello> or if I am not doing something right, could you point me to the correct way of doing the upgrade ?
<TheMaster> Perhaps in /var/crash/ and /var/log/installer/ you may also want to try running via terminal, and see the output.  Oh, and ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log
<xubuntu90w> hi i got a small problem. i install wine and play on linux. i got my old original cd rom and my game install . but dont start .it keep asking cd rom.but it start spinning when i clic to start the game.i know my comp is running those game they was working before i switch xubuntu.it not only one game it all my game tanks
<klon__> Hey, my Xubuntu doesn´t start anymore. I fiddled around with GRUB and partitions to convert mit xubuntu from BIOS to UEFI booting. Boot-repair and Rescapp seem to have problems to fix it. Here´s a first log of bootinfo http://paste.debian.net/877774/
<mxh> hello?
<knome> 'lo.
<mxh> yo
<mxh> I was gonna ask if anyone had any issues with their display being split into 6 tiny windows?
<mxh> I've been jumping up and down looking for solutions
<knome> please explain what you mean by "6 tiny windows"?
<mxh> I'll try and upload a photo to imgur or something but it really is something else
<mxh> so this is an example of it; http://puu.sh/rJNZu/816be3f41e.jpg
<mxh> It goes beyond booting and can randomly choose to return to normal function
<knome> hmmh. which grapics card is it?
<mxh> Nvidia 9300M
<mxh> This is an extremely dated laptop
<knome> so no optimus then...
<knome> which xubuntu version?
<mxh> 16.04 amd64
<mxh> 15nooyan
<knome> for debugging purposes, has this worked with older versions?
<mxh> woops lol
<mxh> this is my first revision of Xubuntu I've tried to use, never had this issue on 16.04 Ubuntu 64bit
<knome> okay, that's weird
<mxh> Yea it's a tad mind boggeling
<mxh> btw the thing I entered early was me trying to log into my laptop using this PC like a dillweed haha
<mxh> earlier**
<xubuntu99w> Hi, we need your help with a very certain problem.
<xubuntu99w> we forgot the password of thunderbird and we can't get access.
<xubuntu99w> Thanks a lot, we were successfull, bye.
<SlabDabs> lol what a friendly guy
<dCLCp> maybe need help fixing something to do with my boot manager/ grub?
<xubuntu34w> Hi people
<xubuntu34w> Im solo here?
<xubuntu34w> guess so
<xubuntu34w> :/
<pleia2> xubuntu34w: you can go ahead and ask your question :)
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu34w> Ok so I have a question.My CPU doesnt have hyper-thread(I hope intel does not lie)  but dmidecode reports I have it.So who is telling the truth? Sys or Intel?
<arvind> what are the default fonts in xubuntu?
<pleia2> xubuntu34w: you may need to enable it in the bios
<pleia2> (that's pretty common)
<pleia2> I mean, you could also be mistaken about the model of your cpu
<xubuntu34w> I tried searching for it in BIOS and couldnt find it,and im not mistaken bout my CPU (as I said before I used dmidecode and googled it)
<xubuntu34w> is it possible that this only reports tha kernel is ht capable but not proc?
<mouses_> hey, has anyone had problem with startup disk creator? Whenever I open it, there is a window that says just "installing" and a progress bar that doesn't move
<mouses_> actually, never mind, what I installed was usb-creator-kde, usb-creator-gtk seems to work just fine
#xubuntu 2016-10-16
<xubuntu54d> Hello
<mrkramps> hi
<KingsQuest> anyone get network browsing working in xubuntu 16.10 ?
<KingsQuest> gigolo doesn't work either
<KingsQuest> simply cannot resolve a lan backup
<Unit193> Got winbind and libnss-winbind, btw?
<KingsQuest> i'll ret
<KingsQuest> try
<Unit193> I mean, that really shouldn't be the issue, just helps resolve the hosts.
<KingsQuest> yes i do.  still not working
<KingsQuest> that was what i believed too
<Unit193> Windows or Linux hosts?
<KingsQuest> its a WD backup device
<KingsQuest> probably biased towards windows and mac
<KingsQuest> it works on windows 10
<Unit193> So gvfs-backends and samba crap.
<KingsQuest> doesn't work with that either
<mrkramps> KingsQuest, exact model of this WD device?
<Unit193> You tried the different cifs tools to try and figure out where the issue is?  (smbtree, smbclient)  Or mounting manually?
<KingsQuest> WD MyBookWorld
<Unit193> I used to mount the cifs drives due to better throughput than gvfs gave me, but that's been a while and I wasn't using a network drive but was to a Win host.
<KingsQuest> i have not tried cifs tools and gigolo doesn't mount manually.  is cifs necessary for network browsing ?
<Unit193> It's Windows shares.
<mrkramps> obviously even people with windows OS have problems finding this device in their network oO
<Unit193> That's fun.
<mrkramps> KingsQuest, can you access the device via webbrowser?
<KingsQuest> yes
<mrkramps> KingsQuest, and you have used this network drive before?
<mrkramps> in terms of any linux could connect to a share?
<KingsQuest> in a linux other than xubuntu it would access it on one occasion. it was lubuntu.  15.10 i think
<KingsQuest> it still wasn't perfect
<KingsQuest> but worked
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<AIvaroMolina> A   L   V   A   R   O       M   O   L   I   N   A
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> Giving Xubuntu a try. I managed to successfully change language... except internet browser. Maybe I should remove this one and install international version, but the software manager just stays like this: http://pasteboard.co/fEqoL2rPP.png
<TheWild> how to deal with it?
<TheWild> I could try to run the software manager in terminal to see debug messages, but it is hard to know what process name it is
<TheWild> ok, that was "gnome-software". sudo gnome-software helped to run it, but first impressions weren't very good.
<Castor_Troy> Audio is not working on my xubuntu, how can i fix it ?
<TheWild> Removing Firefox failed. Oh wait, there are updates to Firefox. Maybe this will help.
<MildlySeriousCat> Always do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y" after installing Xubuntu :p It dont install from net during install
<TheWild> I always wonder why it isn't done automatically?
<TheWild> I'm after update, but not upgrade
<TheWild> It's live session btw
<MildlySeriousCat> Nvm, think it do have an option to install from net. Anyway it is good to do to be sure
<TheWild> downloaded firefox-49.0.1.tar.bz2. I can't "just install" it. I opened it to see what's inside and it seems like there are binaries inside instead of source code. Fine, maybe I can extract it and run it via ./firefox
<TheWild> Archive manager just disappears while extracting
<flocculant> TheWild: if you want newer on the live session - just do what MildlySeriousCat says for update and upgrade
<flocculant> why would you want to update packages and then not upgrade it?
<TheWild> ^ that happened because I exhausted virtual disk free space on live session. I'm restarting it and going to do update and upgrade.
<TheWild> I'm generally new to linux
<flocculant> TheWild: aah right, well update just updates package list - upgrade grabs new package and installs it over old package (generally)
<TheWild> Windows 7 on my parents notebook once got fundamental reinstallation (not recovery). It worked fine for few months until it started displaying message about being non-genuine. Maybe it's good time to go open-source instead of bugging Microsoft to fix the issue.
<TheWild> However, I'm afraid that some day they hit a problem with new OS and I won't be able to help them.
<MildlySeriousCat> DOnt give them the root password or a sudo abilities and they cant destroy it :p
<TheWild> sure
<SlabDabs> TheWild: honestly i'd just crack it
<SlabDabs> if you can't get it to reauthenticate
<SlabDabs> you have a key for it obviously, so morally i don't see much of an objection
<xubuntu94i> hey
#xubuntu 2017-10-09
<onlyjoke_> hello guys
<knome> hello
#xubuntu 2017-10-10
<sybariten> oh hai
<sybariten> i am having problems with my live xubuntu distros.... on USB memory.
<pmjdebruijn> please describe the problem you have
<pmjdebruijn> and stick around
<sybariten> I used to run the last version (15?) for a long time and it worked flawlessly, i always boot up, change the keyuboard, do an apt-get update and then i'm good to go, zillions of applications to install
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<sybariten> Suddenly i felt like apt-get update didnt work anymore when booting that one, so i figured it had reached end of life or something and DLed the latest version instead. I have tried burning it to a couple of USB memories.
<pmjdebruijn> "burning"?
<sybariten> Here is what happens, as a small log, after i've booted into a desktop and opened a terminal : https://pastebin.com/bKRgHWXx
<pmjdebruijn> oh fun
<sybariten> Yeah well installing it... DD:ing it....
<pmjdebruijn> appstream bug
<pmjdebruijn> it's had a few
<sybariten> aha, something youve seen before?
<pmjdebruijn> not exactly this
<pmjdebruijn> but similarish
<pmjdebruijn> which 16.04 is this precisely?
<pmjdebruijn> 16.04
<pmjdebruijn> or 16.04.3?
<sybariten> I figured for a while that maybe there was a physical problem with the USB memory, i mean, it could happen.... and that apt would run into problems because of that. But ive tried it on two different memories, same story
<sybariten> let me see... i am not running it now, ofcourse, but i think i have the ISO on this win computer
<pmjdebruijn> nah appstream has had a few issues along the way
<sybariten> xubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<pmjdebruijn> I'm guessing you used 16.04
<pmjdebruijn> which is really old now
<sybariten> oh really?
<pmjdebruijn> download xubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<sybariten> but is that also on the site?
<pmjdebruijn> that's 16.04 with all updated till two months ago integrated in it
<pmjdebruijn> I think appstream was fixed shortly after 16.04, so 16.04.1 probably alraedy no longe rhas the issue
<sybariten> oh really
<sybariten> i dont know much about these versions... lemme go to the site and check
<sybariten> Wait a minute, theyre also talking about a 17.x verison?
<sybariten> oh i see where i did wrong now, i actually picked the topmost iso in a long listing on a mirror... and there were some others furthter down, i missed that. Theres .1 .2 and .3
<pmjdebruijn> indeed
<pmjdebruijn> so it's all 16.04, but with updates integrated
<pmjdebruijn> generally it's not a bad idea to stick to LTS releases like 16.04
<pmjdebruijn> 17.04/17.10 are entirely new releases with even newer software integrated, but these releases are sometimes more buggier, it totally depends
<roses> im looking for an app that will tell me when my network connection stops working, also at what time there is no longer a connection
<pmjdebruijn> roses: for just one system? or at ascale
<pmjdebruijn> smokeping might be what you're looking for
<pmjdebruijn> or pingdom
<pmjdebruijn> pingdom is cloud meh
<pmjdebruijn> if it's just for one system locally, i'm afraid you're going to have to script something yourself
<msk> Hello?
<msk> Hello.
<msk> World.
<msk> I'm alive.
<flocculant> msk: good - so am I
<bluesabre> What a relief.
<msk> So es everyone, I suppose.
<msk> is*
<msk> Been a long time (3 years) user of Xubuntu, I thank you everyone for your hard work.
<flocculant> msk: thanks :)
<flocculant> if you want to chat - #xubuntu-offtopic
<msk> It just works :) minimal issues so far.
<flocculant> :)
<msk> Oh ok, thanks ;)
#xubuntu 2017-10-11
<slick> exit
<dougl> anyone know where the screen saver is on xfce?
<pmjdebruijn> dougl: i'm not sure a "screensaver" is shipped by default
<pmjdebruijn> it's just lightlocker
<pmjdebruijn> which blanks your screen I guess
<dougl> pmjdebruijn, thank you for the insight
<pmjdebruijn> I don't have a xubuntu machine handy so I can't check
<pmjdebruijn> so this is just off the top of my head
<pmjdebruijn> screensaver are a bit of a futile thing
<pmjdebruijn> at least they were
<pmjdebruijn> nowaway there very counter productive with regard to power saving :)
<pmjdebruijn> which is probably why we see them less and less :)
<dougl> I found it pmjdebruijn - it was under settings off the main start button... yes not saving much power these days I just use them save monitors wear and tear
<pmjdebruijn> you mean CRTs?
<pmjdebruijn> because LCDs don't really do burn in
<pmjdebruijn> the only thing that saves "wear and tear" on an LCD is turning off the backlight, which essentially is powersaving
<pmjdebruijn> which xubuntu should already do by default
#xubuntu 2017-10-12
<butter> i have a xubuntu OS in a hdd from an old computer that burned. HDD is fine, but if Iplug the hdd in another computer,why wont it start?
<butter> how can I start the os from another computer?
<genii> butter: Does the BIOS recognize the hard drive?
<genii> Because possibly it;s internally damaged by the heat
<butter> oops,no,the new computer does not recognize it
<butter> gparted detects the unit, no partitions inside
<genii> Then odds are it's actually been damaged but externally looks fine
<butter> so as a rule of thumb any hdd with a working OS would work fine in any computer...
<butter> just plug the hdd in and go fromthere
<hitesh> help
<butter> is this the place to ask about privoxy? It returns error 1, privoxy --config-test returns no output
<knome> well it's in the repositories so somebody might know about it, but i'd probably ask privoxy's own support
#xubuntu 2017-10-14
<ZOOFILM> я русский
<bazhang> ZOOFILM, #ubuntu-ru for that
<ZOOFILM> thx
<bazhang> npx
<Droid_Do1phin_Wa> is there a package for appachee openoffice?
<syb0rg> Droid_Do1phin_Wa, I think you will find this helpful https://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/08/apache-openoffice-4-0-releasedheres-how-to-install-it-in-ubuntu/
<syb0rg> though I am mildly curious: why open office over libre office?
<Droid_Do1phin_Wa> It's a matter of personal perreffence
<Droid_Do1phin_Wa> syb0rg: Is 14.04 a LTS release?
<Droid_Do1phin_Wa> syb0rg: Is 17.04 a LTS release?
<flocculant> 14.04 is end of life, 16.04 is LTS, 17.04 isn't
<syb0rg> I do believe flocculant is correct Droid_Do1phin_Wa
<syb0rg> Specifically I know he is right about 16.04, and I think every other *.04 is LTS
<flocculant> even .04's
<Droid_Do1phin_Wa> End of life cycled?Som that means that 16.04 is o
<syb0rg> well same thing but that is easier to remember
<flocculant> :)
<syb0rg> :D
<flocculant> syb0rg: unless you start on the wrong one lol
<syb0rg> lol but I was on 16.04 long enough to always know it was an LTS, so I'm good
<flocculant> anyway - 18.04 will definitely be LTS :D
<syb0rg> unless Canonical decides to throw us a curveball and change to every third .04 :O
<Droid_Do1phin_Wa> March of next year is the expextedof the next lts release?
<flocculant> not been on a released version of any *buntu since 8.04 ish - always running the dev release
<flocculant> Droid_Do1phin_Wa: April next
<syb0rg> hmm how is the dev release?
<syb0rg> how does that release cycle work?
<flocculant> syb0rg: dev release is fine for me - no issues, I'm also invested in the xubuntu gtk3 ppa (and some git stuff)
<flocculant> syb0rg: just after 17.10 releases, 18.04 opens - and on and on
<syb0rg> cool deal. I'm on Manjaro nowadays but Xubuntu is pretty much my goto recommendation for people
<syb0rg> just an excellent OS, for people of like any skill level, and great community support
<flocculant> syb0rg: looked a while back at manjaro - knackered my setup somehow lol
<syb0rg> hehe
<flocculant> syb0rg: thanks :)
<syb0rg> ooh you're actually developing Xubuntu? Nice
<flocculant> pretty sure the majority of the team are in this channel :)
<syb0rg> see this is why I love IRC. And just the other day I saw someone on reddit saying IRC is dead. As if =P
<flocculant> :)
<syb0rg> How did you get such a cool job anyway (other than applying for it)
<syb0rg> or are you a volunteer dev aka a pillar of the community?
<flocculant> syb0rg: Xubuntu is a community thing
<flocculant> if you want to chat > #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<syb0rg> ok gotcha. Very cool to be part of such a project either way. Also fair enough =P
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> Good saturday morning
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> Linux kicks redmond ass
<Droid2Xubuntu> is there a port of the adb utils for ubuntu?
<xangua> Yes
<xangua> Sudo apt install android-tools
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> How do I convert itunes m4p music files to .mps files other than at the command line?
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> alsa & pulse audio for sound How do I remove the botcjhed install of oss and revert back to p
<Mdork> is there any way to get picture from Iphone 5s into xubuntu? it see's the phone but I cant get to the pictures?
<well_laid_lawn> !iphone | Mdork
<ubottu> Mdork: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Mdork> thank you ubottu
<Mdork> also going to updrage to the latest xubuntu 17.04
<alynpost> I have configured xfce4-terminal with a font I prefer, Source Code Pro.  That it working.  I'd like to invoke xfce4-terminal from the command-line/shell with that same font, but a different size than my default.  I'm trying to do so using the --font parameter.  The following works:
<alynpost> xfce4-terminal --font=SourceCodePro
<alynpost> but if I try to add a :size= it seems the glyphs are rendering but the cell-size, for lack of a better term, is the same.  so each character overlaps the ones around it.
<alynpost> I suspect I'm simply using --font incorrectly; but am having trouble scaring up a guide on how to format a font argument to this option.  would one of you be able to point me in the right direction for using the --font command-line option for xfce4-terminal?
<alynpost> I was able to inspect my terminalrc file and find a clue that resolved my issue.  Using the font name with spaces and appending the font size workes as expected:
<alynpost> xfce4-terminal --font='Source Code Pro 24'
#xubuntu 2017-10-15
<techzilla> I recently installed Xubuntu 16.04 in dual-boot with Windows Vista and sound doesn't work. Please help me!!!!
<heyben88> Hi all, I have a problem with my dual boot. I think, I lost my windows when i installed xubuntu. You might say, it is not a big loss but If I can get it back, I would be happy.
<heyben88>  Do I give more details? Or do I write only to myself?
<flocculant> heyben88: first wait to see if people are about :)
<flocculant> anyway - open a terminal and run sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<krytarik> Too late now..
<flocculant> smartphone generation ...
<momsi> hello, is this the right place to get some help using xubuntu ?
<krish300> Hi, having trouble with setting up wireless pci card
<krish300> could someone help?
<krish300> Tried all the avialble threads online
<krish300> but didn't solve my problem
#xubuntu 2018-10-08
<Babloyi> kind of a silly thing to ask, but it really bugs me, is there a way to expand the window size click area in Thunar?
<Babloyi> it really annoys me how hard it is to find the point where the mouse changes and you can resize the window
<Babloyi> I could just right-click and resize, but that's much longer
<Unit193> I'd guess you know about alt+leftclick and drag?
<Babloyi> ?
<Babloyi> doesn't seem to do anything
<Unit193> Whoops, got them mixed up, that moves a window.  Right is resize.
<Babloyi> oh, cool
<Babloyi> thaks
<likemindead> Pretty happy with my Xubuntu 18.04 look for now. https://ibin.co/4IRKRGhMKAvq.png
#xubuntu 2018-10-10
<dead_moroz> Hello. I'm on Xubuntu 18.04 with compton and I'm experiencing freezes in some programs. One is VLC. While watching a video, it randomly freezes. Sound keeps playing and if I move the window with my mouse, it unfreezes. Same with Skype and with SuperTuxCart (because why not?).
<foodtooth> Hi, I installed xubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 16.04 server, and remote access to it from my windows host using vnc viewer. The viewer will freeze suddenly, and the screen just don't move. But I found that the keyboard and mouse actually did work after I reconnected using the viewer
<foodtooth> How can I fix it..
<foodtooth> Hi, is this the right place to ask?
<knome> yes.
<foodtooth> any thoughts on the issue? I tried other desktop like kde and gnome, either the vnc connection don't work very well or the the x11 support is not enough
<knome> unfortunately not
<Unit193> I've only used x11vnc as the vnc server.
<knome> me too
<knome> and not very often and not very recently
<knome> "it works" though
<foodtooth> ok, I'll try the x11vnc thing. I use tigervnc currently
<foodtooth> just so depressed doing these setting-up things
<knome> it's not the funniest thing to do
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2018-10-12
<ChefBo> The update application mentioned in the instructions to upgrade from one LTS to another is not in my Settings.  How do I install it or is there a way I can just upgrade from the command line?  I am on 16.04
<gxnyne> I got a quick question if anyone has a moment?
<carlgustav> hi@all
<carlgustav> i'm using xubuntu 18.04 on a laptop, and since maybe a week, possibly after a normal system update, i've got some network speed issues i can't resolve, maybe someone can help
<carlgustav> i seems my networkspeed gets capped to about 10MB/s on single downloads, but the overall speed with multiple files seems okay
<carlgustav> i tried a live-cd with this laptop and the speed is as usual, aswell as on the other devices
<carlgustav> i didn't change anything last week with this laptop, it just started somehow
<diogenes_> carlgustav, run: cat /etc/nsswitch.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<carlgustav> it's still connected via lan cable to the router and shows a speed of 1Gb/s
<carlgustav> okay, what does that command do?
<diogenes_> carlgustav, it will give you a link that will show the content of that config file
<diogenes_> and you have to share the link here
<Iolo> carlgustav, could there be a serverside rate limit?
<carlgustav> http://termbin.com/pgw9
<carlgustav> @Iolo i tried the same downloads on different machines, and i only get this limitation on this laptop
<carlgustav> :/
<diogenes_> carlgustav, ok, one try could the to edit that file and add "resolve" to this line, as follows: hosts:          files resolve dns myhostname
<diogenes_> reboot afterwards
<carlgustav> okay, i'll try
<diogenes_> systemd-resolve.service sucks
<carlgustav> hmm, seems the problem is still there
<carlgustav> is there maybe a way to see which files have been updated last time to revert them to the previous version?
<Iolo> Is there any way to get Atril to stop resetting the zoom level when I click on a bookmark?
<Iolo> Also, is there a way to stop it from throwing me back to page one when I invert the colors?
<max12345> hey I just did a fresh install of 18.04 from a stick and now I see nothing but a blinking cursor, can you help me troubleshoot or point me to an up to date resource?
<justa_> looking for help with xubuntu 18.04.01 (new install), mythtv, hauppauge hd-pvr (1212) and setting up ir blaster.  (migrating from opensuse)  Nothing much found via google, nothing in posts to mail lists, etc.
<justa_> Suggestions on where to look next would be appreciated!
#xubuntu 2018-10-13
<puff> I find alt-tab in xubuntu confusing.  I'm not sure when this happened, but I feel like it changed at some point.  I think it's because when I alt-tab to a given window, it moves that window to the top of the list.  Then when I alt-tab again, I find the behavior unpredictable. Is there a way to stop it from moving the window's location in the alt-tab list?
<puff> Also, is there a way to reverse or undo the "minimize all windows" hot key?
<puff> I find it useful sometimes, but sometimes I hit it by accident.
<gxnyne> Anyone around to help with a (hopefully) quick question?
<Spass> !ask | gxnyne
<ubottu> gxnyne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gxnyne> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gxnyne> Sorry, I am using GalliumOS, a fork of Xubuntu on a chromebook, I have no lightdm under etc, I am trying to setup auto-login and the option under UI is greyed out. I can't seem to find any configuration files associated with it that function. I was curious if anyone had a suggestion because the Gallium channel is pretty unresponsive. Sorry if this is the wrong place. Thanks.
<Spass> gxnyne, try this - https://www.reddit.com/r/GalliumOS/comments/5w0fd3/dont_ask_for_password_on_login_not_an_option/
<gxnyne> Spass, I currently have my username under lxdm.conf set like that post and it still does not work. I could try a re-install and enable the option during install if memory servers me right. Thanks for your response.
<Spass> gxnyne, you may want to post your issue on that official subreddit, people there should be more knowledgable about the specifics of GalliumOS
<gxnyne> Spass, Thanks, I will try that. Have a good day.
#xubuntu 2018-10-14
<adrian_1908> In Thunar my root filesystem (ext4) is shown under devices as "File System". Is there a way to make it show the partition label, or to set a name to display? Other partitions show their name just fine.
<adrian_1908> Shown in the side-pane that is...
#xubuntu 2019-10-07
<xrandr_laptop> Hi, where in Xubuntu can I set the screensaver?
<flarb> hixrandr_laptop
<flarb> click on the mouse on the top left
<flarb> then start typing screensaver
<flarb> xrandr_laptop?
<flarb> did that work for you?
<xrandr_laptop> One sec.
<xrandr_laptop> Perhaps a screensaver program isn't installed
<xrandr_laptop> how do I install a screensaver program for Xubuntu
<flarb> what version of xubuntu?
<xrandr_laptop> 19.04
<xrandr_laptop> just started the install of xscreensaver
<flarb> sudo apt-get install xscreensaver xscreensaver-data-extra xscreensaver-gl-extra
<flarb> paste that into a terminal
<xrandr_laptop> just did
<xrandr_laptop> Thank you :)
<flarb> no worries
<xubuntu58w> guys, can somebody help me with creating installing flash drive with xubuntu?
<xubuntu58w> may somebody answer me? If noone going to help me, just say so.
<xrandr_laptop> xubuntu58w: What are you trying to do? Install Xubuntu via USB stick?
<xrandr_laptop> brb
<xrandr_laptop> back
<xubuntu24w> Can some recommend a program to "normalize" mp3 files?
<tomreyn> audacity
<tomreyn> xubuntu24w: ^
<sublevel> alternatively you could use a tool that does replaygain, then you don't need to re-encode the already lossy source   wiki.hydrogenaud.io/index.php?title=Replaygain
<sublevel> ahem,   http://wiki.hydrogenaud.io/index.php?title=Replaygain
<xubuntu50w> my microphone doesn't work, cant find a way to eneable it?
<xubuntu50w> Chat doesn't seem to work either
<gnrp> xubuntu50w: Is the microphone recognized, after all?
#xubuntu 2019-10-08
<xrandr_laptop> you guys are rather quiet lol
<diogenes_> because we have "quiet splash" boot parameters.
<Regor> :)
<xubuntu90w> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<xubuntu90w> im new here
<xubuntu90w> hello diogenes_
<diogenes_> !welcome
<ubottu> Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<xubuntu90w> i have a question
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu90w> does anyone knows what snap apps are buit-in on xubuntu 18.04?
<diogenes_> xubuntu90w, in a terminal run: snap list
<diogenes_> and that will show you the list of installed snap packages.
<xubuntu90w> thx diogenes but the problem is that i removed snapd
<xubuntu90w> following instructions on internet
<xubuntu90w> and i dont know is having deleted snap dir could be bad for the system
<diogenes_> then run this one: ls /snap
<sublevel> I recently did a fresh install of 18.04 and  snap list   has one result:  core
<diogenes_> also this one: ls /var/lib/snapd
<xubuntu90w> in other words... if i remove snapd and all the apps build-in.. must i install them again in the apt way?
<diogenes_> xubuntu90w, of course, snaps and debs are different packages.
<xubuntu90w> diogenes_ i have deleted snapd (so i dont have those dirs that you mention) but i would like to know if there were important apps there to restore them via apt-get
<sublevel> I don't believe there are any snap apps installed by default
<diogenes_> xubuntu90w, as sublevel said, there was nothing important there only the core package which is needed for snapd only.
<xubuntu90w> sublevel read this https://munix.dk/remove-snap-ubuntu-1804
<xubuntu90w> there he says that there are several snap apps from gnome
<diogenes_> so far snap is safe to remove, what will be next is a mystery, if canonical decides to replace apt with snap, i personally don't see it as a good idea, they gonna lose a great part of their userbase.
<sublevel> that's referring to Ubuntu,  not xubuntu
<xubuntu90w> i agree with you diogenes_ snap could be interesting for very specific apps but not for replacing apt
<xubuntu90w> you are right sublevel but i though it was the same case
<xubuntu90w> i have another question Do you have had problems to make appear wine on whisker menu?
<diogenes_> it was long time ago since i last installed wine on xubuntu but i guess there shouldn't be any issues with that, even if it doesn't appear in whisker menu you can still use it or create your own shortcuts just fine/
<xubuntu90w> whisker dosent show folders with only folders in it . Need to have at least one item
<xubuntu90w> diogenes_ i did that (my own shortcuts) because istalling wine from terminal (following instructions from winehq webpage) doesnt install icon on whisker
<sublevel> xubuntu90w: the programs that come with Ubuntu and Xubuntu will differ in many cases,  e.g. from the list on the page you linked, Xubuntu uses mate-calc instead of gnome-calculator
<xubuntu90w> sublevel i was searching a list of built-in apps on xubuntu 18.04 but i found only lists from ubuntu. Yes u r right xub18.04 have mate calc
<xubuntu90w> Thank you diogenes_ and sublevel for helping me and greeting from Andalusia!
<diogenes_> xubuntu90w, you're welcome.
<xubuntu-user-x> i did a fresh install of xubuntu 19.04. but after locking screen, i can't see the lock screen. typing in the password works, though. how do i fix this?
<xubuntu18w> Hi new to xubuntu and programming. wish to run a windows iso from usb to restore to windows 7.
<gnrp> xubuntu18w: What do you mean with "run a windows iso"?
<xubuntu18w> I wish to boot from usb to reinstall windows 7.
<gnrp> you can do that with `dd`
<xubuntu18w> when I enter the command line at boot or before I restart
<gnrp> so you do `dd if=windows7.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M`, where "windows7.iso" must be replaced by the name of your iso file and "/dev/sdX" must be replaced by the device
<gnrp> you can check which device the USB drive is when you insert it and then run `dmesg`
<gnrp> if you are unsure, do `dmesg` and upload the output of the last 30 lines or so somewhere
<gnrp> or paste it to me in query
<xubuntu0w> Hello can i get support pls ?
<sublevel> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu0w> Alright, so i've downloaded xubuntu 18.04, Bionic Beaver and mount it via usb, then whene i want to install it in my other pc, the installer is kinda malfunctioning, when the i press Install everything get stuck and a black screen popping some errors and then a kind of a desktop shows up but i can do nothing cause it's stuck, i can literally do
<xubuntu0w> nothing beside that, what do i need to do?
<xubuntu0w>  so anyone can help me get through this please ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu0w, how did you write it to usb?
<xubuntu0w> with rufus
<diogenes_> does it work on a different pc?
<xubuntu0w> i tried it only on one pc
<diogenes_> do you have another pc where you can try it?
<xubuntu0w> what you mean is that that pc could be the problem ?
<xubuntu0w> i do have another yes
<diogenes_> try it there and if it hangs then write the iso using this: https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<diogenes_> it's better than rufus.
<xubuntu0w> it actually working normally with the other one
<xubuntu0w> idk why the first pc ain't working
<diogenes_> what gpu and how old is the first one?
<xubuntu0w> intel hd i think
<xubuntu0w> and it's a 2015 pc
<diogenes_> and can you screenshot the error?
<xubuntu0w> give me a moment
<xubuntu0w> https://www.noelshack.com/2019-41-2-1570569345-img-20191008-215558-1.jpg
<xubuntu0w> look
<xubuntu0w> https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/41/2/1570569503-img-20191008-215556.jpg
<xubuntu0w> another one
<xubuntu0w> well actually i've solved the problem, when you get to the "Try Ubuntu" option, hit e and specify nomodeset on the GRUB_CMDLINE, and it should work for anyone encountering this problem.
#xubuntu 2019-10-09
<Regor> whats best application to connect android ? i see two gsconnect and kdeconnect . any xfce native tool ?  on bionic
<gnrp> Regor: What do you want to achieve with the connection? Exchanging data, using it as a modem, ...?
<Regor> only exchanging files
<Regor> wifi based tool
<blankman> yo peeps
<blankman> i dont get about terms
<blankman> also bye bye
<gnrp> Regor: ah, you want it wifi-based?
<gnrp> then what I really like is some tool to use ftp
<gnrp> so installing an ftp server on your phone, activating it when required, and connecting with e.g. filezilla
<gnrp> but only works on trusted networks
<sublevel> gnrp: have you looked at Termux? It does ftp server but also sshd, rsync, etc.    https://wiki.termux.com/wiki/Remote_Access
<gnrp> sublevel: Hm, good idea, will have a look
<Regor> gnrp: thanks ! ftp is cool !
<Regor> Termux looks cool
<sublevel> it's fantastic, I'm typing here using termux->ssh->my server running weechat
<Regor> thats awesome !
<Regor> i also use weechat ...so it would have fun :D
<sublevel> I haven't tried ssh/sftp'ing from laptop to Termux, but it looks pretty easy
<Regor> yeah i would see that stuff
<sublevel> The screenshot on its wiki homepage is running weechat, they know their audience!
<Regor> :)
<pjotter> Hi everyone.
<gnrp> hi
<pjotter> I have set up a dual boot with Xubuntu 16.04 and 18.04
<pjotter> Strange thing is... I can only edit and change grub from 18.04. When I try the saem via 16.04 it has no effect on grub.
<gnrp> how do you do this "edit and change grub"?
<pjotter> Is this normal behaviour? I use grub-customizer to edit grub here.
<gnrp> I don't know grub-customizer, but I can well imagine that 16.04 is editing some configuration that the actual grub, installed by 18.04, does not care about
<pjotter> You mean that maybe 18.04 uses a newer grub version or something?
<pjotter> Maybe it's just a little glitch. I might try to reinstall the whole thing and see if the problem remains.
<pjotter> There isn't some special I should do in order to create a dual boot, is there? Just install 16.04 from a live USB, and then do the same for 18.04, right?
<gnrp> I don't think a reinstallation would help
<gnrp> I don't know grub-customizer, but can't you set the configuration that shall be edited in there?
<pjotter> Well, there other problems aswell, so I really need to reinstall the whole thing.
<pjotter> Ah, bingo! :p
<pjotter> Yes, you can switch partitions. :D
<pjotter> Thanks for thinking along here. I think this solved it
<gnrp> good :)
<pjotter> I'm having a lot of trouble with an nvida videocard. It seems the standard xorg driver is not working properly for that card. But that's someting I'll look into when I reinstall the whole thing again.
<gnrp> depends on the card. The proprietary nvidia driver is a bit of a pain, but usually works fine
<talin> hello. when my screen goes blank, i have to type a password to unlock it... but the screen remains blank... so i tohught at first that my laptop had crashed, but it turns out it does accept passwords, the screen is just blank until i type the right password
<diogenes_> does it come back after you type the passwd?
<brainwash> talin: bug 1801609
<ubottu> bug 1801609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fails to deactivate dpms off mode after user initiated wake-up events(not system-suspended, just locked and dpms active)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801609
<veegee> hello all. I've just installed Xubuntu 16.04  and am facing a problem with keyboard shortcuts. I use F12 in qt creator for a particular function but even after disabling the system shortcut (meant to switch to workspace 12) I can't get xubuntu to pass the F12 keystroke to any application
<veegee> Any help is appreciated
<veegee> Other shortcuts work. E.g. F3 does get passed on to the application. It was assigned to the system function "Switch to workspace 3"
#xubuntu 2019-10-10
<kbshimaru> sometimes when my PC wakes from lock screen, Xubuntu 19.04 forgets my dual screen config.  I have to go back into Display and reset it.  I have AMD Radeon gpu.  Thoughts?
<EJPuchalski> Hello, I am a new user on Xubuntu and I am about to change because of a terrible pesting problem.
<EJPuchalski> About lock screen, may anyone help me? I don´t want to format again.
<Unit193> What's the problem?
<EJPuchalski> Every time when I lock my system, the screen turns off, and don´t come back.
<Unit193> To sum up: Remove light-locker, install xscreensaver or xfce4-screensaver.
<EJPuchalski> Ok, what is this light-locker? Why isn’t xscreensaver or xfce4-screensaver is already installed?
<Unit193> light-locker uses the login screen as a locker, in theory it's great, but for some people it has adverse effects so one of the others would be better.
<EJPuchalski> Cool, I’ll try it
<EJPuchalski> Just a sec
<Unit193> You should generally log out and back in, such that light-locker is terminated and the other screensaver launched.  You can do that manually of course.
<EJPuchalski> I have just removed light-locker, my Xubuntu isn’t locking anymore
<Unit193> Did you install xscreensaver or xfce4-screensaver..?  If so, ps aux | grep screensaver
<EJPuchalski> No, I am trying to do this, I am somewhat new using Linux
<Unit193> If you're using the terminal:  sudo apt install xscreensaver light-locker-  to remove light-locker and install xscreensaver.
<EJPuchalski> I have just used this: sudo apt install xscreensaver
<EJPuchalski> I manage to uninstall light-locker
<EJPuchalski> managed*
<veegee> any help for the F12 system shortcut problem?
<EJPuchalski> It looks like worked. I will restart and see if it is working
<EJPuchalski> If I come back, it didn’t work, if I don’t, Thank you Unit193! Someday I will be a Senior Linux sysadmin!
<Unit193> EJPuchalski: Feel free to stop back either way, but hope it helps!
<Unit193> veegee: Can you be more precise?
<veegee> I posted the problem above. I'll paste it again here.
<veegee> I've just installed Xubuntu 16.04  and am facing a problem with keyboard shortcuts. I use F12 in qt creator for a particular function but even after disabling the system shortcut (meant to switch to workspace 12) I can't get xubuntu to pass the F12 keystroke to any application
<veegee> Other shortcuts work. E.g. F3 does get passed on to the application. It was assigned to the system function "Switch to workspace 3"
<veegee> Thanks in advance for your help
<Unit193> ...16.04?  But yeah that should be in Window Manager tweaks or such.  Can you open a terminal, laucn `xev`, then hit F12?
<Unit193> I presume you found F12 in the list and hit 'clear', too.
<veegee> yes, I cleared F12 in the Windows manager settings. xev does show F12 being pressed and released
<veegee> This tells me that my observation is incorrect. F12 is getting passed on to the application
<veegee> thanks for the troubleshooting tip (xev). It looks like a problem with Qt creator. I'll try and troubleshoot that further
<Unit193> Never touched that, so can't help you there.
<veegee> No worries, thanks :-)
<Regor> does thunar support ftp ? on bionic
<GridCube> i don't think so
<GridCube> oh look at that yes you can, Regor https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Thunar#Using_Thunar_to_browse_remote_locations
<Regor> ok
<Regor> Gigolo is excellent ! i just found it in apps !
 * lopta fetches Xubuntu 18.04.3
<lopta> Well... I was going to.  Apparently rtorrent won't fetch it because of some sort of SSL cert. issue.
<lopta> ...so that's unfortunate.
<brainwash> lopta: link?
<lopta> brainwash: it just says "Tracker: [SSL peer certificate or SSH remote key was not OK]"
<lopta> Perhspa I'll try 19.04 instead.
<brainwash> I'm able to download the 64bit ISO
<brainwash> different system and torrent client though
<lopta> Gah, same issue.
<lopta> I'll just download the ISO directly.
 * lopta looks for a mirror
<lopta> I like that the SHA256 and MD5 sums are in there.
<tomreyn> pretty terrible error message. "ok, we'll just give you two entirely unrelated things to pick from".
<sublevel> lopta:  could it be your ca-certificates package is out of date?
<lopta> sublevel: Possibly.  I don't know whether I have one but I'll check.
<lopta> Closest I see is mozilla-rootcerts-1.0.20180111
<lopta> Might be about to update that anyway.
<sublevel> what OS are you running rtorrent on?
<lopta> NetBSD/amd64
<lopta> brb
<sublevel> no experience with *bsd,  ignore me :)
<lopta> :-)
<lopta> I don't have much experience with Linux but my daughter has had great luck with her Xubuntu machines over the years.
<lopta> brb, installing a thing
<lopta> Well that seems to work, anyway.
#xubuntu 2019-10-11
<furycd001> Hey.. Just wondering if there is any sort of todo list like plugin for xfce4-panel :?
<gnrp> furycd001: todo for what?
<furycd001> Like a general todo list that I can add things to & then check off whenever completed....
<JohnDVD> p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }
<JohnDVD> FNsggzs16!
<JohnDVD> alökdjfklöa
<JohnDVD> Hi
<JohnDVD> I'm using xfce4 and multiple opened programs are grouped in its taskbar. How can I avoid that behaviour?
<sublevel> I saw that the other day,  checking
<sublevel> Panel preferences, Items tab
<sublevel> select Window Buttons then the edit button to the right
<JohnDVD> Thank you very much. :)
<JohnDVD> It Works
<talin> spello. has anyone found a way to circumvent the problem with being unable to recover from the screensaver (blank screen instead of login prompt) on 18.04 and 19.04?
<talin> supposedly removing lightdm and installing e.g. gnome-screensaver instead should work, but it does nothing in my case
<sublevel> Wasn't it light-locker, not lightdm that was suggested to remove?
<sublevel> I didn't try that but was successful with making the .conf in comment #24 here: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1801609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fails to deactivate dpms off mode after user initiated wake-up events(not system-suspended, just locked and dpms active)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<sublevel> Actually the version in comment #30,  if you don't have intel graphics I don't know if you can use this method
<talin> sublevel: oops, you are right, light-locker.
<xubuntu9w> Hello! I hope this is the right place to ask for help. I am very new to Xubuntu, and I love it. However, the laptop won't run on battery despite it recognizing it, charging it and it is fully charged. The battery is entirely new from the factory (as I first thought this was a issue with an old battery I bought a new one, but the problem persists).
<xubuntu9w> Thank you!
<xubuntu9w> Running 18.04
<xubuntu9w> I have tried TLP too...
<brainwash> xubuntu9w: what does "won't run" mean in this context?
<xubuntu9w> hi and thank you! well, it shuts down immediately whenever it isn't connected to the AC adapter/power brick
<brainwash> and you think this is related to Xubuntu?
<xubuntu9w> Could it be? The battery is brand new, so I figured it might be a software related issue
<brainwash> I would check if the same thing happens while you have the BIOS/UEFI menu open
<brainwash> so, while Xubuntu is not loaded yet
<xubuntu9w> You mean, boot into BIOS menu, then unplug and see if it runs on battery then? Sure, I can give it a try, thanks
<brainwash> exactly
<xubuntu9w> (y)
<xubuntu9w> And if the problem persists?
<brainwash> then it has to be a hardware issue
<xubuntu9w> OK gotcha! Is there anything I should do while in BIOS, given that it can run on battery then?
<brainwash> if you trigger a shutdown via the session menu in Xubuntu, then it should show you a brief shutdown screen
<brainwash> and not immediately power off the system
<brainwash> no idea if there is anything worth to check in the BIOS
<xubuntu9w> Alright, I will give it a go
<xubuntu9w> Have a nice Friday (or Saturday, depending on where you are in the world)!
#xubuntu 2019-10-12
<hans_> usually when php-fpm is installed and one installs php extensions (like php-xml or php-json), apt auto-restarts php-fpm, but when installing the php-xdebug package, apt does not auto-restart php-fpm, that's probably a bug in the php-xdebug install script
<hans_> (observed on 18.04)
<hans_> (but that's probably not a Xubuntu issue, it's an ubuntu issue, and it's probably not that either, it's probably a debian issue inherited by ubuntu inhrited by xubuntu, but i'm just guessing)
<Unit193> Wow, php packaging is fun..
<Unit193> hans_: Anyway, as you can see from the version, it's a direct sync from Debian.  It doesn't seem to run php_invoke enmod, which others do (so not really a restart)
<xubuntu92w> hi, do you speak spanish?
#xubuntu 2019-10-13
<keres> hi
<keres> anyone know how to get a Kodak camera to work with cheese?
<Regor> how to enable emojis ? what packages it needs ? on bionic
<brainwash> Regor: I would install the package "fonts-noto-color-emoji" and see if that helps
<Regor> brainwash: i installed it but nothing appears as a emoji option
<Regor> dont know if i need to enable it in settings
<brainwash> Regor: in which application?
<brainwash> it could be an application specific problem
<Regor> fonts-noto-color-emoji
<brainwash> that is a font
<Regor> yeah
<brainwash> where do you try to insert or view emojis?
<Regor> i tried almost all applications.... FF,mail. weechat......etc
<Regor> update me if you get done
<Regor> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/06/use-emoji-linux-ubuntu-apps
<brainwash> "You won’t see the option provided in non-GTK apps, like Firefox, Google Chrome, or LibreOffice."
<brainwash> maybe that is the issue
<brainwash> and weechat is a terminal application
<brainwash> 🤔
<Regor> brainwash: i see it now on weechat !
<Regor> ctrl + semicolon  gives me emoji option
<Regor> 😁
